# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Άνοιξε η ιστοσελίδα SFBB.gr για την υποβολή αιτήσεων (Κουπόνι Υπερυψηλής Ευρυζωνικότητας)

## nnn

Στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως, δημοσιεύτηκε η *απόφαση για την δράση Κουπόνι Υπερυψηλής Ευρυζωνικότητας που αφορά επιδότηση με κουπόνι-voucher, 13€ για διάρκεια 24 μηνών, πλέον επιδότησης εφάπαξ 48€ για το κόστος σύνδεσης, για την απόκτηση  σύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο με ταχύτητες άνω των 100Mbps με δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης στο 1Gbps.

Στην δράση μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όλοι οι πολίτες (και επιτηδευματίες), εφόσον στην περιοχή τους έχει αναπτυχθεί σχετικό δίκτυο. Το voucher επιδότησης θα δίνονται μέσω του taxisnet της ΑΑΔΕ με χρήση των στοιχείων εισόδου του πολίτη σε αυτό.

Το κουπόνι μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι και την 31 Μαϊου 2019 και η διάρκεια επιδότησης δεν θα υπερβαίνει τους 24 μήνες.*

Οι λεπτομέρειες για την ακριβή διαδικασία, τις συμμετέχοντες εταιρείες και άλλες λεπτομέρειες θα ανέβουν σύντομα στην σελίδα της δράσης www.sfbb.gr .

Αναλυτικά στο επισυναπτόμενο ΦΕΚ.

*adslgr.com*

----------


## baskon

Ωραιο δωράκι για τις εταιρίες για να βγάλουν κανένα φράγκο παραπάνω πουλώντας τα πανάκριβα πακέτα των 200 Mbps (τα οποία δεν έχουν συνήθως καμία σχέση με FTTX)…

----------


## badweed

μακαρι να τα παρει ολα η inalan . 
η μοναδικη που τα αξιζει βαση εργου -αποδοσης- τελικης τιμης

----------


## kyrmin

Αρα το 100αρι πακετο π.χ της wind απο 42€ παει στα 29€? Καλη φαση αφου το σκετο 50αρι ειναι στα 28€  :Wink:

----------


## minas

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι εκτός "δωράκι" για τις εταιρείες, θα αποτελέσει και κίνητρο για να αναλάβουν περισσότερες καμπίνες για αναβάθμιση. Έχοντας σχεδόν εξασφαλισμένη ζήτηση, είναι λογικό να επενδύσουν σε νέες αναβαθμίσεις καμπινών, για όσους δεν έχουν ακόμη κοντά τους...

----------


## DiM

> ΠΑΡΕΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ
> 
> Ελάχιστες προδιαγραφές της παρεχόμενης SFBB_Υπη-
> ρεσίας
> 
> Κάθε  προσφορά  Τηλεπικοινωνιακού  Παρόχου  θα  
> πρέπει να πληροί τα κριτήρια ώστε να χαρακτηρισθεί 
> SFΒΒ_Υπηρεσία, θα πρέπει δηλαδή να περιλαμβάνει σω-
> ρευτικά τουλάχιστον τα ακόλουθα συστατικά στοιχεία:
> ...


Κάποιος γνωστης του αντικειμενου ας μας το κάνει λιάνα. 

Γιατί στο δικό μου μυαλό καταλαβαίνω ότι αφορά μονο τις FTTH/B συνδέσεις και όχι τις VDSL γιατί 1Gbps λιγάκι δύσκολο  :Whistle:

----------


## Black3539

Δηλαδή, κάποιος με αυτο το κουπόνι που ειναι κοντά στο κέντρο και δεν εχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης 100 MBps , γι αυτον θα ειναι άχρηστο

----------


## konig

αρα μιλαμε για αυτους τους πολυ λιγους που ο οτε ειχε περασει ινα στο κτηριο περισυ?

----------


## nikgr

ειναι ένας καλός τρόπος να πειστούν οι πάροχοι να φέρουν την οπτική ινα στο σπίτι με πραγματικό FTTH και όχι το ψευτο vectoring vdsl που πλασάρουν ως fiber...
Προφανώς και η δράση ειναι μονο για καθαρές FTTH συνδέσεις αφού ορίζει σαφώς ότι τα 100mbps ελάχιστου download θα μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν άμεσα σε καθαρό 1gbps σε 3μέρες και χωρίς μερεμέτια.

Στην Λάρισα  η wind υλοποιεί αυτη τη στιγμή FTTH σε έλαχιστες περιοχές με το δικό της δίκτυο, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι τώρα πουθενά.

----------


## zaharias13

Έμενα εδώ υπάρχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης μέχρι 100 Mbps, λογικά με πιάνει η δράση έτσι η κάνω λάθος;

----------


## aiolos.01

Ποιά κουπόνια και ποιά υπερυψηλή ρεεεεε; Βάλτε πρώτα VDSL δίπλα στην Ακρόπολη και μετά συζητάμε και για FTTH.

----------


## GZahos

> Στην Λάρισα  η wind υλοποιεί αυτη τη στιγμή FTTH σε έλαχιστες περιοχές με το δικό της δίκτυο, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι τώρα πουθενά.



Μενω Λαρισα και η Wind σκαυει και εχει βαλει καμπινες σε αρκετα σημεια, ακομη και εξω απο το σπιτι μου σχεδον. Standing by!

----------


## ATG

> Ποιά κουπόνια και ποιά υπερυψηλή ρεεεεε; Βάλτε πρώτα VDSL δίπλα στην Ακρόπολη και μετά συζητάμε και για FTTH.


Μια βόλτα που έκανα πρόσφατα προς Σύνταγμα κτλ είδα ότι οι καμπίνες είναι ήδη εκεί. Ποτέ ενεργοποιούνται όμως σύμφωνα με το προγραμμα;

- - - Updated - - -




> αρα μιλαμε για αυτους τους πολυ λιγους που ο οτε ειχε περασει ινα στο κτηριο περισυ?


Όχι απαραίτητα. 
Η Καλαμάτα έχει 2-3 KV με ίνα αλλά και όλος ο Βυρωνας δίνεται με ίνα άμεσα.

----------


## konenas

Άντε να δούμε φως σε 1χλμ μακριά από το Σύνταγμα  :Laughing:

----------


## WAntilles

Μέτρο:

1. Ψηφοθηρικό.

2. Για τους εναλλακτικούς.

3. Πρακτικά ανεφάρμοστο. Κανένας εναλλακτικός δεν πρόκειται να επενδύσει σε οπτική μέχρι το κτίριο.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι εκτός "δωράκι" για τις εταιρείες, θα αποτελέσει και κίνητρο για να αναλάβουν περισσότερες καμπίνες για αναβάθμιση. Έχοντας σχεδόν εξασφαλισμένη ζήτηση, είναι λογικό να επενδύσουν σε νέες αναβαθμίσεις καμπινών, για όσους δεν έχουν ακόμη κοντά τους...


Αυτό που λες είναι, και μάλιστα αποτελεί οδηγία της ΕΕ .
Αυτό που θέλω να δω είναι κατά πόσο οι πάροχοι θα προσπαθήσουν να καρπωθούν αυτό το επίδομα με αντίστοιχες αυξήσεις στα τιμολόγια.

----------


## minas

> Έμενα εδώ υπάρχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης μέχρι 100 Mbps, λογικά με πιάνει η δράση έτσι η κάνω λάθος;


Σχεδόν σίγουρα όχι. Εάν ισχύει η προϋπόθεση για αναβαθμισιμότητα σε 1Gbps, πρέπει να έρχεται οπτική ίνα στο κτίριο/σπίτι σου.

Όπως φαίνεται, το κάνουν για να εξασφαλίσουν ζήτηση FTTx, μήπως αποφασίσουν οι πάροχοι και δώσουν ίνα από περισσότερες καμπίνες, σε σχέση με τις πολύ λίγες περιοχές που έχουν ήδη ανακοινώσει.




> Αυτό που λες είναι, και μάλιστα αποτελεί οδηγία της ΕΕ .
> Αυτό που θέλω να δω είναι κατά πόσο οι πάροχοι θα προσπαθήσουν να καρπωθούν αυτό το επίδομα με αντίστοιχες αυξήσεις στα τιμολόγια.


Λογικά δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν τα εγκεκριμένα τιμολόγια χωρίς νέα έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ.
Πάντως, διαβάζοντας στα γρήγορα την οδηγία, εκεί δεν βλέπω κάποιον περιορισμό μεταξύ VDSL/FTTx. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να επιδοτήσουν και τις VDSL, γιατί τώρα είναι αρκετά περιοριστικό...
Διαφορετικά βέβαια, οι πάροχοι δεν θα είχαν κανένα κίνητρο να επενδύσουν σε FTTx.

----------


## nikgr

"Η υπηρεσία θεωρείται ότι είναι άμεσα αναβαθμίσιμη όταν η πραγματική ταχύτητα καθόδου της μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί σε *1Gbps σε διάστημα έως 3 εργάσιμες ημέρες, χωρίς εργασίες στο χώρο του τελικού χρήστη* πέραν ίσως από την αντικατάσταση του τερματικού εξοπλισμού αν αυτό είναι απαραίτητο."

Μιλάμε επομένως για ελάχιστους δικαιούχους FTTH έως τώρα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Koala_

Ψάχνοντας να δω ποιος από τους μεγάλους δίνει FTTx υπηρεσίες, έπεσα σε ένα δελτίο τύπου του ΟΤΕ: "Οπτικές ίνες μέχρι το σπίτι αναπτύσσει ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ" με ημερομηνία 10/04/2017



> Νέο δίκτυο αρχιτεκτονικής «οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι» (Fiber to the Home - FTTH) ανέπτυξε πιλοτικά ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ στο Δήμο Αθηναίων. Παρέχοντας ταχύτητες Internet έως 1 Gbps, ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ ανοίγει τον δρόμο για την Κοινωνία του Gigabit.


Εκτός από αυτό δεν βρήκα τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## nikgr

γυρω στις 30 καμπίνες FTTH θα έχει έτοιμες αυτον τον μήνα η wind στη Λάρισα. Απ' αυτες τις υποδομές θα δώσει πιθανότατα FTTH και ο ΟΤΕ.
Εμένα η υποδομή ειναι ήδη έτοιμη με την ίνα έξω απο την πόρτα μου. :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeH

Νομίζω ότι εκτός των περιοχών όπου ήδη έχουν περάσει οι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι την οπτική ίνα, η παρούσα δράση θα αποτελέσει κίνητρο για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου NGA σε πολύ περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα. Απομένει να δούμε στην πράξη βέβαια τις τελικές λεπτομέρειες, πως θα υλοποιηθεί και ποιες εταιρείες θα συμμετέχουν.

----------


## adiS

πρέπει να ανοίξει για τον χαβαλέ μια ψηφοφορία, Πόσοι πιστεύετε ότι θα είναι ftth και πόσοι Fttc g.fast?!

εγώ ψηφίζω το δεύτερο!  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

> μακαρι να τα παρει ολα η inalan . 
> η μοναδικη που τα αξιζει βαση εργου -αποδοσης- τελικης τιμης


Όλα αποκλείεται, μιας και δεν έχει τόσους συνδρομητές.  :Razz:

----------


## NUTSIS

Οι υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές αυτων των υπηρεσιών, θα επιδοτηθούν; ξερει κανείς;

----------


## marcus1

> Οι υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές αυτων των υπηρεσιών, θα επιδοτηθούν; ξερει κανείς;


Απ'ότι διάβασα στο ΦΕΚ, δυστυχώς όχι, είναι μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές οπτικών ινών. Κατά τη γνώμη μου κακή επιλογή. Επιδότηση υπαρχόντων συνδρομητών θα αντάμοιβε τις εταιρίες που επενδύουν σε υποδομές οπτικών.

Βασικά με τους όρους που έχουν (άμεσα αναβαθμίσιμο σε 1giga=οπτικές μέχρι το σπίτι και μόνο νέοι συνδρομητές), αναρωτιέμαι πού θα βρουν τους... 140.000 που υποτίθεται καλύπτει το πρόγραμμα. Αμφιβάλλω αν έχουν οπτικές περισσότεροι από 10.000 καταναλωτές, και δε νομίζω ούτε να καλύπτονται... 140.000

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Αυτό το κουπόνι, θα είναι διαθέσιμο για όλους; Δηλαδή θα έχουμε WIND 100 Mbps με 29€; Καλή φάση.  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Το κουπόνι παρέχεται μόνο για συνδέσεις που δίνουν τουλάχιστον 100Mbps και μπορούν να αναβαθμισθούν (φυσικά αν θέλει ο πελάτης) σε έως 1000Mbps.
Άρα ουσιαστικά μιλάμε είτε για FTTH/B είτε για G.Fast. Τυράκι είναι μήπως αυξηθούν οι επενδύσεις σε NGA δίκτυα υψηλών ταχυτήτων.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το κουπόνι παρέχεται μόνο για συνδέσεις που δίνουν τουλάχιστον 100Mbps και μπορούν να αναβαθμισθούν (φυσικά αν θέλει ο πελάτης) σε έως 1000Mbps.
> Άρα ουσιαστικά μιλάμε είτε για FTTH/B είτε για G.Fast. Τυράκι είναι μήπως αυξηθούν οι επενδύσεις σε NGA δίκτυα υψηλών ταχυτήτων.


Στην Αθήνα δε μπορώ να έχω ακόμα 100άρα (το ξέρεις, μιας είσαι κι εσύ "παθόντας"). Αλλά στη Σπάρτη και στην Καλαμάτα, μπορούμε να έχουμε 100 και 200 Mbps αντίστοιχα. Οπότε το κουπονάκι θα είναι τέλειο.  :Smile:

----------


## emfragmatron

Επιτέλους!!

Απλά τα πράγματα. Με κοροϊδευε πριν 5 μήνες η Wind ότι θα μου εφερνε με 42€ την ίνα στο κτίριο ενώ καταφανεστατα αφορούσε fthc και τώρα με 26€ ή 29€ πράγματι θα το κάνει. Αυτό είναι όλο κι ας γίνει με επιδότηση, μια χαρά για μένα. 

Παντως γκρίνια και παραφιλολογια  ακόμα και σε τέτοιες εξελίξεις;  πραγματικα δεν εξηγείται...

----------


## ioetisap

Αν σε κορόιδευε πριν τί σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι τώρα άλλαξε κάτι; Τα μηνύματα τα διάβασες;

----------


## spiz

> Απ'ότι διάβασα στο ΦΕΚ, δυστυχώς όχι, είναι μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές οπτικών ινών. Κατά τη γνώμη μου κακή επιλογή. Επιδότηση υπαρχόντων συνδρομητών θα αντάμοιβε τις εταιρίες που επενδύουν σε υποδομές οπτικών.


H Inalan στο thread της ανακοίνωσε σήμερα ότι θα καλύπτονται και οι υφιστάμενοι πελάτες της. Είμαστε stand by για νεότερα...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το κουπόνι παρέχεται μόνο για συνδέσεις που δίνουν τουλάχιστον 100Mbps και μπορούν να αναβαθμισθούν (φυσικά αν θέλει ο πελάτης) σε έως 1000Mbps.
> Άρα ουσιαστικά μιλάμε είτε για FTTH/B είτε για G.Fast. Τυράκι είναι μήπως αυξηθούν οι επενδύσεις σε NGA δίκτυα υψηλών ταχυτήτων.


Επειδή άλλοι λένε έτσι και άλλοι αλλιώς...

Το κουπόνι θα ισχύει και για όσους παίρνουν 100 Mbps *από καμπίνα* ή μόνο για όσους έχουν η οπτική ίνα ως το σπίτι (FTTH/B);;; Να μη χαίρομαι τσάμπα...  :Embarassed:

----------


## computersgr

Κάθε βοήθεια στην αύξηση της ευρυζωνικότητας και των ταχυτήτων είναι θετική αρκεί να γίνονται και επενδύσεις παράλληλα σε υποδομές. Γνωρίζουμε περιοχές που καλύπτονται από τέτοια δίκτυα; υπάρχει κάποιο map;

----------


## iokastis

κινητρο είναι όχι δωρακι και μονο δυο φιλοι πιο πισω το εχουν 'πιασει' το νοημα ο ενας μαλιστα σας δινει και την οδηγια της Ε.Ε. με δυο λογια επενδυστε και παρτε επιδοτηση,διχως επενδυση επιδοτηση γιοκ.. :Wink:

----------


## nikgr

θέλω να δω τι θα λένε στον κόσμο οι πωλήτριες όταν θα ζητάει το κουπόνι και θα πρέπει να του εξηγήσουν ότι η διαστημική fiber που διαφημιζαν δεν είναι τελικά και τόσο fiber και δεν το δικαιούνται...

----------


## GrandGamer

> *Το κουπόνι μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι και την 31 Μαϊου 2019 και η διάρκεια επιδότησης δεν θα υπερβαίνει τους 24 μήνες.*


Σε εμάς που η εγκατάσταση VDSL θα γίνει Q3-4 2019 θα πάρουμε τα @@ μας δηλαδή ε;

----------


## minas

> Σε εμάς που η εγκατάσταση VDSL θα γίνει Q3-4 2019 θα πάρουμε τα @@ μας δηλαδή ε;


Θα σου δώσω μια μικρή βοήθεια... εμείς που ήταν Q3-4 2017 ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει καμπίνα  :Smile: .

----------


## emeliss

Επειδή έχει γραφτεί κάμποσες φορές. Η οδηγία της ΕΕ για την μείωση του κόστους δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την επιδότηση του θέματος. Μείωση του κόστους δεν είναι η κρατική επιχορήγηση αλλά η βέλτιστη οικονομοτεχνικά εγκατάσταση και χρήση των νέων δικτύων. Επίσης πουθενά δεν αναφέρει συνδεσεις 1Gbps. Το τι είναι το κουπόνι sfbb, το ότι κόπηκε από την ΕΕ στα ΕΣΠΑ και κατέληξε ως δαπάνη του προϋπολογισμού, το παρασκήνιο και οι παραλογισμοί έχουν γραφτεί παλαιότερα.

----------


## frankid

Στο Π.Φάληρο Αττικής, κοντά στην Λ. Αμφιθέας, για το Α/Κ Καλαμακίου, ο ΟΤΕ πρόσφατα έκανε υποδομές για FTTH. Αναμένεται και η εμπορική πολιτική. Μέσω του ΟΤΕ θα δραστηριοποιούνται και οι άλλοι πάροχοι. 

Ένα θέμα που κατά τη γνώμη μου μπορεί να προκύψει ειδικά σε πολυκατοικίες, είναι η διάβαση των σωληνώσεων και η εγκατάσταση των οπτικών κατανεμητών σε κοινόχρηστους ή μη χώρους από συμπολίτες μας.

----------


## Jim Slip

> Θα σου δώσω μια μικρή βοήθεια... εμείς που ήταν Q3-4 2017 ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει καμπίνα .


Μ' αρέσει κιόλας που μου "την είπε" ο sdikr όταν αναφέρθηκα στην τραγική κατάσταση των τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα.




> Ωραιο δωράκι για τις εταιρίες για να βγάλουν κανένα φράγκο παραπάνω πουλώντας τα πανάκριβα πακέτα των 200 Mbps (τα οποία δεν έχουν συνήθως καμία σχέση με FTTX)…


Αυτό.

----------


## badweed

θα πρεπει στις επιδοτησεις τουλαχιστον να απορριψουν ολες τις συνδεσεις που εχουν το προθεμα και τις προδιαγραφες τυπου "εως" (τοσα μεγκαμπιτ )

----------


## sdikr

> Μ' αρέσει κιόλας που μου "την είπε" ο sdikr όταν αναφέρθηκα στην τραγική κατάσταση των τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό.


Ναι και παραμένει το 



> To vectoring πάντως μια χαρά το βάζουν* τώρα έξω, όπως και το απλό το vdsl2+*
> Αλλά αν δεν έχει οπτική και στην άνω ραχούλα δεν έχουμε συνδέσεις

----------


## Zus

Παγκράτι έτος 2018. 

Διαθέσιμο ADSL έως 24 Mbps.

 :Closed topic:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παγκράτι έτος 2018. 
> 
> Διαθέσιμο ADSL έως 24 Mbps.


στο παγκρατι μενω και εγω αλλα ειμαι συνδρομητης COSMOTE VDSL 50 αλλα παιρνω από Α/Κ 

το ζητουμενο ειναι να παιρνω απο καμπινα αλλα αυτο αργει...

παντως σε οτι αφορα το προγραμμα επιδοτητης θα δηλωσω συμμετοχη καθως με ενδιαφερουν τα 100/100 αλλα και τα 1000/1000

μακαρι να τα παρω και να μην παρω τα @@ μου.

----------


## minas

> στο παγκρατι μενω και εγω αλλα ειμαι συνδρομητης COSMOTE VDSL 50 αλλα παιρνω από Α/Κ 
> 
> το ζητουμενο ειναι να παιρνω απο καμπινα αλλα αυτο αργει...
> 
> παντως σε οτι αφορα το προγραμμα επιδοτητης θα δηλωσω συμμετοχη καθως με ενδιαφερουν τα 100/100 αλλα και τα 1000/1000
> 
> μακαρι να τα παρω και να μην παρω τα @@ μου.


Αν τώρα έχεις έως VDSL 50 από ΑΚ, είναι πολύ απίθανο να αναβαθμιστεί πριν το 2020 καμπίνα κοντά σου, τέτοιες θέσεις έχουν μικρή προτεραιότητα.
Κοινώς, θα εκπλαγώ εάν είσαι επιλέξιμος για το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## jkoukos

Μόνη περίπτωση να δοθεί FTTH/B από αστικό κέντρο (διότι καμπίνα γιοκ). Κι επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό στον ορίζοντα, πάπαλα η επιδότηση.

----------


## vaskor

Θέλω ένα κουπόνι ρε παιδιά!

----------


## galotzas

Εχει ανοιξει η σελιδα sfbb.gr και βαζωντας τον ΤΚ σε ενημερωνει αν εχεις καλυψη

http://sfbb.gr

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εχει ανοιξει η σελιδα sfbb.gr και βαζωντας τον ΤΚ σε ενημερωνει αν εχεις καλυψη
> 
> http://sfbb.gr


Σε όλους τους ΤΚ που έχουμε, μου βγάζει αυτό:  :Sad: 

*Δεν υπάρχουν προσφορές SFBB υπηρεσιών στον ταχυδρομικό κωδικό που επιλέξατε.*


Μήπως δε λειτουργεί ακόμα; Εγώ διάβασα αλλού, ότι το κουπόνι αφορά και τις περιοχές με κάλυψη FTTC... Όλοι οι ΤΚ που δοκίμασα, έχουν τουλάχιστον 100 Mbps ταχύτητα (από καμπίνα)...

----------


## sakels

Θα πρέπει η περιοχή να είναι άμεσα αναβάθμιση σε 1gb. Αρα να έχει υποδομή ftth. Δλδ αναφέρεται αρχικά σε περιοχές Vodafone wind που έχουν δηλώσει στο nga ftth όπως πχ νο Βύρωνας, το ΑΚ Αλεξάνδρας κλπ...

----------


## galotzas

> Σε όλους τους ΤΚ που έχουμε, μου βγάζει αυτό: 
> 
> *Δεν υπάρχουν προσφορές SFBB υπηρεσιών στον ταχυδρομικό κωδικό που επιλέξατε.*
> 
> 
> Μήπως δε λειτουργεί ακόμα; Εγώ διάβασα αλλού, ότι το κουπόνι αφορά και τις περιοχές με κάλυψη FTTC... Όλοι οι ΤΚ που δοκίμασα, έχουν τουλάχιστον 100 Mbps ταχύτητα (από καμπίνα)...



Έχετε επιλέξει τον ταχυδρομικό κωδικό: 16232   

Βήμα 2: Εισάγετε την οδό

Δουλευει αλλα για λιγους μαλλον

----------


## teodgeor

> Σε όλους τους ΤΚ που έχουμε, μου βγάζει αυτό: 
> 
> *Δεν υπάρχουν προσφορές SFBB υπηρεσιών στον ταχυδρομικό κωδικό που επιλέξατε.*
> 
> 
> Μήπως δε λειτουργεί ακόμα; Εγώ διάβασα αλλού, ότι το κουπόνι αφορά και τις περιοχές με κάλυψη FTTC... Όλοι οι ΤΚ που δοκίμασα, έχουν τουλάχιστον 100 Mbps ταχύτητα (από καμπίνα)...


Και εμενα 100 βγαζει η καμπινα μου στην περιοχη μου αλλα δεν...

----------


## Iris07

Καλαμάτα 24100

- Δεν υπάρχουν προσφορές SFBB υπηρεσιών στον ταχυδρομικό κωδικό που επιλέξατε.

 :Goodnight:

----------


## akaloith

υπαρχει καπου το αρχειο απο cosmote vodafone wind να δουμε που εχουν ftth fttc κτλ?

----------


## nikgr

Σε μένα στην προ ημερών εγκατασταθείσα FTTH οπτική ινα στο σπίτι μου στη Λάρισα απο τη wind βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα απο wind αλλα και ΟΤΕ (ο οποίος προφανέστατα θα χρησιμοποιησει τις υποδομές της wind.)
Aπλά ακόμα δεν έβγαλαν προσφορά γιατι δεν ξέρω αν ολοκληρώθηκε η υποδομή (Q2 2018 είναι το χρονοδιάγραμμα οπότε μένει άλλος 1μήνας.) Ούτε το site της wind μου βγάζει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα πάνω απο απλή adsl24
Η σελίδα δουλεύει πάντως.

----------


## Lord_British

Κηφισιά Αττικής
Έχει αναβαθμιστεί η καμπίνα μου και μπορώ να παίξω μέχρι τα 200 σύμφωνα με το site του ΟΤΕ.

Στη σελίδα που αναφέρθηκε μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει πακέτο.

Υπάρχει ελπίδα να μας περάσουν οπτικές μέχρι το σπίτι ή μπα;;

Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο σχετικό χρονοδιάγραμμα;

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## sakels

> υπαρχει καπου το αρχειο απο cosmote vodafone wind να δουμε που εχουν ftth fttc κτλ?


Στα αποτελέσματα της 2ης ανάθεσης nga. Στην πρώτη ανάθεση ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε δηλώσει πουθενά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν τώρα έχεις έως VDSL 50 από ΑΚ, είναι πολύ απίθανο να αναβαθμιστεί πριν το 2020 καμπίνα κοντά σου, τέτοιες θέσεις έχουν μικρή προτεραιότητα.
> Κοινώς, θα εκπλαγώ εάν είσαι επιλέξιμος για το πρόγραμμα.


Λες να βάλω "μέσο" για να μου αναβαθμίσουν την καμπίνα και να με επιλέξουν για το πρόγραμμα

----------


## nikoslykos

Εβαλα τον ΤΚ μου αλλα λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι. Εχω καμπινα κατω απτο σπιτι μου παντως...

----------


## ThReSh

> Ωραιο δωράκι για τις εταιρίες για να βγάλουν κανένα φράγκο παραπάνω πουλώντας τα πανάκριβα πακέτα των 200 Mbps (τα οποία δεν έχουν συνήθως καμία σχέση με FTTX)…


FTTC δεν είναι τα 100/200Mbps? Πως δεν έχουν σχέση με FTTx?

----------


## GeorgeH

> Παγκράτι έτος 2018. 
> 
> Διαθέσιμο ADSL έως 24 Mbps.





> στο παγκρατι μενω και εγω αλλα ειμαι συνδρομητης COSMOTE VDSL 50 αλλα παιρνω από Α/Κ 
> 
> το ζητουμενο ειναι να παιρνω απο καμπινα αλλα αυτο αργει...
> 
> παντως σε οτι αφορα το προγραμμα επιδοτητης θα δηλωσω συμμετοχη καθως με ενδιαφερουν τα 100/100 αλλα και τα 1000/1000
> 
> μακαρι να τα παρω και να μην παρω τα @@ μου.


Συνιστώ ψυχραιμία! Το Παγκράτι (11633) είναι ο μόνος ΤΚ που δοκίμασα μέχρι στιγμής και μου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα!!

- - - Updated - - -




> FTTC δεν είναι τα 100/200Mbps? Πως δεν έχουν σχέση με FTTx?


Για τη συγκεκριμένη δράση δεν μας κάνουν λόγω της οδηγίας για δυνατότητα άμεσης αναβάθμισης σε 1Gbps.

----------


## Parrot

Οι παλιές γενιές μεγάλωσαν με το σύνθημα "ψωμί, παιδεία, ελευθερία" ...

Οι νέες γενιές μεγαλώνουν με το σύνθημα "γιγαμπίτια, κάλυψη παντού, ελευθερία"  :ROFL:

----------


## ThReSh

> Για τη συγκεκριμένη δράση δεν μας κάνουν λόγω της οδηγίας για δυνατότητα άμεσης αναβάθμισης σε 1Gbps.


Δεν είναι το point μου όμως...  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

Αν στην φόρμα του προγράμματος βάλετε

Τ.Κ 11633 
Διεύθυνση ΛΆΣΚΟΥ
Αριθμός 38 , 36 κτλ
Δείτε τι βγάζει

Αν βάλετε το 41 δείτε τι λέει

Το καλό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι οι φίλοι μου σε Πειραιά , Φρεαττύδα και στο παλιό Φάληρο είναι επιλέξιμοι για την δράση

Εγώ προς το παρών όχι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Συνιστώ ψυχραιμία! Το Παγκράτι (11633) είναι ο μόνος ΤΚ που δοκίμασα μέχρι στιγμής και μου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Για τη συγκεκριμένη δράση δεν μας κάνουν λόγω της οδηγίας για δυνατότητα άμεσης αναβάθμισης σε 1Gbps.


Βγάζει σε Πειραιά/Φρεαττύδα , παλιό Φάληρο

----------


## Zus

> Συνιστώ ψυχραιμία! Το Παγκράτι (11633) είναι ο μόνος ΤΚ που δοκίμασα μέχρι στιγμής και μου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Για τη συγκεκριμένη δράση δεν μας κάνουν λόγω της οδηγίας για δυνατότητα άμεσης αναβάθμισης σε 1Gbps.


11635 θέλω :P

----------


## automatix

Εγώ πάντως που βάζω Πειραιά και συγκεκριμένα δοκίμασα  Βρυώνη και τα γειτονικά δεν έχει. Και μιλάω για 18536 +- 2

----------


## marcus1

Παιδιά not to say we told you so αλλά σας είπαμε το ακριβές σημείο του φύλλου εφημερίδας κυβέρνησης που έγραφε ότι η επιδότηση αφορά fiber to the home και όχι vectoring των 100mbits, και το προσπεράσατε αν δεν το είδατε και σαν ραδιο αρβύλλα κιόλας.

Όχι ότι επιχαίρω μην με παρεξηγείτε. Κι εγώ εκτός επιδότησης μένω.  :Sad:  Αλλά το έγραφε ξεκάθαρα.

----------


## Iris07

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να παραθέσω εδώ το χθεσινό άρθρο της Καθημερινής σχετικά με την εισχώρηση των νέων γραμμών (>100Mbps) σε όλη την Ελλάδα.
> 
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/967454/art...wn-neas-genias
> 
> Αν οι πιο πάνω αριθμοί είναι ακριβείς, τότε κύριοι πάροχοι, είστε για κλάματα.


Και αυτό το άρθρο εδώ μιλάει για FTTx ..

Λέει επίσης ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλοι ετήσιοι κύκλοι επιδότησης.

----------


## jkoukos

@marcus1, σε ποιο σημείο του ΦΕΚ μιλά για υπηρεσία αποκλειστικά FTTH/B; Το VDSL G.Fast που έχουν ήδη προγραμματίσει κάποιοι πάροχοι σε μερικές περιοχές, δεν υποστηρίζει ταχύτητες Gigabit πάνω σε χαλκό;

----------


## marcus1

> Και αυτό το άρθρο εδώ μιλάει για FTTx ..
> 
> Λέει επίσης ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλοι ετήσιοι κύκλοι επιδότησης.


Η Καθημερινή παπαγαλίζει τον ισχυρισμό των παρόχων για "χαμηλή ζήτηση" ενώ προφανώς πρόκεται για δικαιολογία για το ότι έχουν βγει έξω από όλα τα χρονοδιαγράμματα που *δεσμεύτηκαν* να τηρήσουν. Άμα βρίσκουν την ζήτηση χαμηλή να τα πάρει η inalan που δεν κλαίγεται για καμιά "χαμηλή ζήτηση".

Κατά τα άλλα τουλάχιστον δεν παραπληροφορούν ότι η επιδότηση αφορά όλες τις συνδέσεις 100mbits, όπως έκαναν τα περισσότερα μμε τις τελευταίες μέρες (αυτό δεν είναι μομφή για τους φίλους του φορουμ - για τα ειδησεογραφικά μιλάω πώς το παρουσιασαν).

- - - Updated - - -




> @marcus1, σε ποιο σημείο του ΦΕΚ μιλά για υπηρεσία αποκλειστικά FTTH/B; Το VDSL G.Fast που έχουν ήδη προγραμματίσει κάποιοι πάροχοι σε μερικές περιοχές, δεν υποστηρίζει ταχύτητες Gigabit πάνω σε χαλκό;


Έχεις δίκιο για g.fast , δικό μου λάθος, αλλά και αυτό ειναι συντριπτική μειοψηφία ανάμεσα στις vectoring γραμμές. Μια ματιά στους πίνακες θα σε πείσει για του λόγου το αληθές. Σωστή όμως η διόρθωση σου : ftth *και* g.fast.

Βασικά αυτή τη στιγμή η επιδότηση αφορά λίγες χιλιάδες χρήστες (ελάχιστους και σίγουρα πολλές τάξεις λιγότερους από τις... 138 χιλιάδες που είναι το κονδύλιο, μιας και οι πάροχοι προβάλλουν ήδη τις πρώτες δικαιολογίες για "χαμηλή ζήτηση" και κουραφέξαλα προκειμένου να μην αναλάβουν τις ευθύνες τους που δεν έχουν κάνει ούτε τα μισά από όσα υπέγραψαν).

Ξαφνικά ανακάλυψαν "χαμηλή ζήτηση" οι ίδιοι τύποι που ζητούσαν τον οτε να τους ετοιμάσει δίκτυο οπτικών μέχρι το σπίτι να μεταπωλούν, γιατί ο χαλκός ήταν σκατά.. Κωμωδία επιπέδου μάρκου σεφερλή μας παίζουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Προσωπικά το FTTH (οπτική ίνα) μεχρι το διαμέρισμα μου με ενδιαφέρει είτε 100/100 είτε 1000/1000 ποιος είπε ότι θέλω να μείνω για πάντα στο VDSL 50/5

Ότι υπάρχει στο εξωτερικό

----------


## GeorgeH

> Δεν είναι το point μου όμως...


Ναι το πρόσεξα απλά ήθελα να ποστάρω!




> @marcus1, σε ποιο σημείο του ΦΕΚ μιλά για υπηρεσία αποκλειστικά FTTH/B; Το VDSL G.Fast που έχουν ήδη προγραμματίσει κάποιοι πάροχοι σε μερικές περιοχές, δεν υποστηρίζει ταχύτητες Gigabit πάνω σε χαλκό;


Μαλλον εννοεί τις "φτωχότερες" υλοποιήσεις πλην g.fast.

----------


## jkoukos

Μα και οι συνδέσεις FTTH/B συντριπτική μειοψηφία είναι σήμερα, μην πω σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη (έναντι του ανύπαρκτου ακόμη G.Fast).

----------


## marcus1

Εντωμεταξύ καλαμάτα βάζω -από περιέργεια- και δεν βγάζει.

Πόσες φορές πρέπει να ανακοινώσει η wind ότι τον επόμενο μήνα οπτικές στην καλαμάτα πριν το υλοποιήσει; Έχει από πέρσι το καλοκαίρι που "έρχονται εμπορική διάθεση επόμενο μήνα"... δυό τρεις φορές το ανακοίνωσε  :ROFL:  

Εκτός αν ενεργοποιήθηκαν και απλώς δεν έχει περαστεί στο σύστημα; Κανένας καλαματιανός στο φόρουμ να μας πει;

Βλέπω την καινοτομία του ιδιωτικού τομέα να τρομπάρει χειρότερα από τον παλιό δημόσιο οτε, παρότι έχω ζήσει και τις εποχές "μας τέλειωσαν οι πόρτες στο dslam στο δρόμο έρχονται άλλες παραγγέλνουμε" . Εξάλλου και το επιχείρημα "δεν θέλουν υψηλές ταχύτητες μωρέ, κάτι τεχνολογάκηδες φωνάζουν" κι αυτό από παλιό οτε το θυμάμαι  :Razz:

----------


## Symos

Πάντως το G.fast, ακόμα και όπου υπάρχει, δεν μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί άμεσα σε 1Gbps στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, αφού εξαρτάται από την απόσταση από την καμπίνα, η οποία δεν πρέπει στην καλύτερη να ξεπερνάει τα 100μ (χωρίς και πάλι να είναι σίγουρο). Έτσι λέει η Wikipedia τουλάχιστον. 

Οπότε δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να περιληφθεί στο πρόγραμμα.

Προσωπικά βέβαια δεν θα με πείραζε, ας υπήρχε κίνητρο (σε χρήστες και παρόχους) ακόμα και για G.fast, είναι τεράστια βελτίωση σε σχέση με αυτό που έχουν οι περισσότεροι από εμάς αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## marcus1

> Πάντως το G.fast, ακόμα και όπου υπάρχει, δεν μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί άμεσα σε 1Gbps στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, αφού εξαρτάται από την απόσταση από την καμπίνα, η οποία δεν πρέπει στην καλύτερη να ξεπερνάει τα 100μ (χωρίς και πάλι να είναι σίγουρο). Έτσι λέει η Wikipedia τουλάχιστον. 
> 
> Οπότε δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να περιληφθεί στο πρόγραμμα.
> 
> Προσωπικά βέβαια δεν θα με πείραζε, ας υπήρχε κίνητρο (σε χρήστες και παρόχους) ακόμα και για G.fast, είναι τεράστια βελτίωση σε σχέση με αυτό που έχουν οι περισσότεροι από εμάς αυτή τη στιγμή.


Να υπερθεματίσω σ'αυτό που λες ότι το ψευδεπιχείρημα "μετράμε συνδέσεις 100mbits που δεν παρέχουμε για να ανακηρύξουμε τη ζήτηση σε ανύπαρκτη" είναι για τα πανηγύρια (αν όχι κάτι άλλο που ξεκινάει με "πι") όταν ακόμα και οι συνδέσεις 50mbits VDSL πρώτη φορά διατίθενται λόγω αυτών των καμπινών σε πολλές περιοχές κολλημένες σε ελεεινές ταχύτητες τύπου 8 και 10 mbits downstream τζούφιου adsl. Oι πάροχοι απλώς θέλουν να δικαιολογήσουν τον... ράθυμο ρυθμό που "τρέχουν" τις αναβαθμίσεις. "Έλα μωρε δεν επείγει να, δείτε".

----------


## cranky

> Κανένας καλαματιανός στο φόρουμ να μας πει;


Ο MitsosDaBest13 έχει τον αδερφό του στην Καλαμάτα.

----------


## minas

> @marcus1, σε ποιο σημείο του ΦΕΚ μιλά για υπηρεσία αποκλειστικά FTTH/B; Το VDSL G.Fast που έχουν ήδη προγραμματίσει κάποιοι πάροχοι σε μερικές περιοχές, δεν υποστηρίζει ταχύτητες Gigabit πάνω σε χαλκό;


Δεν ξέρω τί υλοποίηση G.fast θα κάνει τελικά η Wind, αλλά θα εκπλαγώ ευχάριστα εάν δίνουν έστω ονομαστικά ταχύτητες 1Gbps σε χαλκό.
Και στα μέχρι τώρα κείμενά τους, το βάζουν στην "χαμηλή" κατηγορία ταχυτήτων, και για περισσότερα οπτική, πχ:
https://www.wind.gr/gr/wind/gia-tin-...upou/?prid=827

----------


## jkoukos

Ισχύει το "έως" σε όλο τον γαλαξία εφόσον μιλάμε για υπηρεσία VDSL (+ όποιο super-duper πρωτόκολλο), εξαιτίας των λόγων που σωστά λες.
Όμως το "τυράκι" του voucher έχει σκοπό να γίνουν περισσότερες επενδύσεις NGA δικτύων από τους παρόχους, σε υψηλές ταχύτητες από τα "απλά" 100Mbps και ταυτόχρονα να σπρώξουν τους χρήστες προς αυτές τις υπηρεσίες αυξάνοντας την ζήτηση που σήμερα είναι στο ναδίρ (λογικό με τις παρούσες τιμές).
Οπότε δεν θα μπορούσε να εξαιρέσει το G.Fast που έχει ήδη προγραμματισθεί σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ πάντως πριν διαβάσω οτιδήποτε σκέφτηκα ότι η επιδότηση ήταν και μία βοήθεια προς τους παρόχους να κάνουν πωλήσεις FTTx
επειδή είχαν γκρινιάξει για το κόστος των έργων αυτών και ζητούσαν κάποια "βοήθεια"..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο MitsosDaBest13 έχει τον αδερφό του στην Καλαμάτα.


Καλαμάτα T.K 24100 δεν βγάζει τίποτα για την ώρα..

----------


## jkoukos

Το ότι οι περισσότεροι συμβατοί χρήστες θα είναι με FTTH/B παρά με G. Fast, είναι δεδομένο. Όμως δεν μπορούν να εξαιρεθούν οι δεύτεροι αφού κάποιοι και από αυτούς μπορούν να το κερδίσουν και πολύ σωστά δεν αναφέρεται ρητά στο ΦΕΚ, αλλά το γενικό της άμεσης αναβάθμισης σε Gigabit.

----------


## minas

Αν στηθούν κάποτε οι καμπίνες, νομίζω η επιχειρηματολογία υπέρ της κάλυψης του G.fast από το πρόραμμα είναι εύκολη. Ας εγκατασταθεί, και θα είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα το δοκιμάσουν  :Smile:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Κάποιος mod να διορθώσει το link στο πρώτο μήνυμα, γιατί δε μπαίνει. Αυτό που μπαίνει είναι το 

https://sfbb.gr/  :Smile:  





> Εντωμεταξύ καλαμάτα βάζω -από περιέργεια- και δεν βγάζει.
> 
> Πόσες φορές πρέπει να ανακοινώσει η wind ότι τον επόμενο μήνα οπτικές στην καλαμάτα πριν το υλοποιήσει; Έχει από πέρσι το καλοκαίρι που "έρχονται εμπορική διάθεση επόμενο μήνα"... δυό τρεις φορές το ανακοίνωσε  
> 
> Εκτός αν ενεργοποιήθηκαν και απλώς δεν έχει περαστεί στο σύστημα; Κανένας καλαματιανός στο φόρουμ να μας πει;
> 
> Βλέπω την καινοτομία του ιδιωτικού τομέα να τρομπάρει χειρότερα από τον παλιό δημόσιο οτε, παρότι έχω ζήσει και τις εποχές "μας τέλειωσαν οι πόρτες στο dslam στο δρόμο έρχονται άλλες παραγγέλνουμε" . Εξάλλου και το επιχείρημα "δεν θέλουν υψηλές ταχύτητες μωρέ, κάτι τεχνολογάκηδες φωνάζουν" κι αυτό από παλιό οτε το θυμάμαι


Οι καμπίνες της WIND στην Καλαμάτα λειτουργούν και δίνουν προς το παρόν έως 200 Mbps. Όμως, με τον ΤΚ 24100 δε βγάζει κουπόνια. 

Κι εγώ αυτό ελπίζω. Ότι δεν έχουν περαστεί ακόμα στο σύστημα...

----------


## DiM

Το ΦΕΚ λεει "με ταχύτητα καθόδου τουλάχιστον 100Mbps, άμεσα αναβαθμίσιμη σε 1Gbps" 

Το gfast ακόμα καλά καλά δεν υπάρχει και όταν υπάρξει έχει όρια σαν την adsl/vdsl. το 1Gbps μπορεί να το δώσει σε αποστάσεις ΜΙΚΡOΤΕΡΕΣ των 100 μέτρων. Πρακτικά μιλάμε για μέχρι 70-80 μετρα από το καφάο.

Οποτε και προορίζεται για λίγους και δεν είναι εγγυημένο το 1Gbps άρα με βάση το φεκ μιλάμε για υπερεσίες internet που αφορούν μονο οπτικές ίνες στο χώρο μας.

----------


## nikgr

να αναμένουμε επόμενως και επίσημα ανακοινώσεις πακέτων απο τους ISPs ταχυτήτων 1000/100?
Γιατι αυτο αποτελεί απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για να πάρει κάποιος το κουπόνι. Να μπορεί δηλαδή ο πάροχος σε 3μερες να του αναβαθμίσει τη γραμμη του σε 1gbps ή και να του δώσει απευθείας το 1gbit με την αιτηση.

Ρωτω λοιπον: Ειναι ικανοι οι πάροχοι να δώσουν αμεσα πακέτα 1gbps σε περιοχες που έχουν στήσει ftth δίκτυα? Αν ναι γιατι ακομα και τώρα δε μπορουν ουτε 300mbps/30 να ανακοινώσουν? Η δε voda ούτε πάνω απο 100/10 μπορεί...

Για μενα καλά έκανε το υπουργείο και έβαλε αυτες τις προυποθέσεις γιατι μας εβλεπα για χρόνια παγωμένους στο 100/10 του vdsl vectoring. 
Και να μην ξεχναμε και τις κεντρικές περιοχές κάτω απ' τα 550m απ' το αστικό κέντρο που ελπίζουν μονο σε ftth αφού το vectoring δεν επιτρέπεται και οι οποίες με το ζόρι πιάνουν κανα 30αρι "fiber" vdsl απο αστικο κέντρο...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> να αναμένουμε επόμενως και επίσημα ανακοινώσεις πακέτων απο τους ISPs ταχυτήτων 1000/100?
> Γιατι αυτο αποτελεί απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για να πάρει κάποιος το κουπόνι. Να μπορεί δηλαδή ο πάροχος σε 3μερες να του αναβαθμίσει τη γραμμη του σε 1gbps ή και να του δώσει απευθείας το 1gbit με την αιτηση.
> 
> Ρωτω λοιπον: Ειναι ικανοι οι πάροχοι να δώσουν αμεσα πακέτα 1gbps σε περιοχες που έχουν στήσει ftth δίκτυα? Αν ναι γιατι ακομα και τώρα δε μπορουν ουτε 300mbps/30 να ανακοινώσουν? Η δε voda ούτε πάνω απο 100/10 μπορεί...
> 
> Για μενα καλά έκανε το υπουργείο και έβαλε αυτες τις προυποθέσεις γιατι μας εβλεπα για χρόνια παγωμένους στο 100/10 του vdsl vectoring. 
> Και να μην ξεχναμε και τις κεντρικές περιοχές κάτω απ' τα 550m απ' το αστικό κέντρο που ελπίζουν μονο σε ftth αφού το vectoring δεν επιτρέπεται και οι οποίες με το ζόρι πιάνουν κανα 30αρι "fiber"...


Νταξει, τσάμπα η χαρά που κάναμε. Μέχρι τις 31 Μαΐου του 2019 που λήγει το κουπόνι, το πολύ 1000 άτομα σε όλη τη χώρα θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί...

Το μόνο καλό από αυτή τη δράση, είναι πως οι εταιρίες θα τρέξουν πιο γρήγορα να βάλουν FTTH/FTTB. Σε μερικά χρόνια...

----------


## jkoukos

Αν ήθελαν κι εννοούσαν πραγματικά για FTTH/B, θα υπήρχε ρητή αναφορά. Όμως όταν στην πραγματικότητα μπορούν (έστω και λιγότεροι) χρήστες να έχουν την ίδια ταχύτητα σε αρκετές περιοχές που ήδη έχει εγκριθεί το G.Fast, πολύ λογικά δεν έγινε ρητή αναφορά για FTTH/B.

- - - Updated - - -

Η δράση θα γίνει για 5 χρόνια με προϋπολογισμό 250εκ. Απλά τώρα ανακοινώθηκε η έναρξή του 1ου χρόνου με το 1/5 του προϋπολογισμού.

----------


## DiM

> Αν ήθελαν κι εννοούσαν πραγματικά για FTTH/B, θα υπήρχε ρητή αναφορά. Όμως όταν στην πραγματικότητα μπορούν (έστω και λιγότεροι) χρήστες να έχουν την ίδια ταχύτητα σε αρκετές περιοχές που ήδη έχει εγκριθεί το G.Fast, πολύ λογικά δεν έγινε ρητή αναφορά για FTTH/B.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η δράση θα γίνει για 5 χρόνια με προϋπολογισμό 250εκ. Απλά τώρα ανακοινώθηκε η έναρξή του 1ου χρόνου με το 1/5 του προϋπολογισμού.


Καταρχήν θα πρέπει πιστεύω να αρχίσουν να δίνουν οι παροχoι πακέτα 1Gbps για να έχει νόημα το κουπόνι. 

Έπειτα η wind από όσο έχω καταλάβει θέλει να δώσει g.fast από το δίκτυο της. Δεν γνωρίζω εάν χει εγκριθεί από ΕΕΤΤ και εάν ναι σε ποίες περιοχές εάν έχεις κανένα link από ΕΕΤΤ κανε έναν κόπο να μας το γράψεις  :Smile: . Επίσης πιστεύω λόγο του περιορισμού ταχύτητας με βάση την απόσταση το μέγιστο που θα δούμε εμπορικό πακέτο θα είναι αναμεσα στα 500 με 800mbps. 

Αλλα βασταω μια πισινή γιατί μιλάμε για wind και εδώ σε παίρνουν τηλεφωνα ότι μπορείς να βάλεις VDSL χωρίς να το υποστηρίζει η περιοχή σου οποτε τους εχω ικανους να μας πουλάνε 1Gbps με gfast από τα καφάο τους ανεξάρτητος απόστασης  :Razz: 

Aπο διπλανο forum  :Razz: 




> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, υπολογίζεται ότι περίπου 8.000 κτήρια σε Βύρωνα, Πειραιά, Λάρισα, Μοσχάτο-Ταύρο, Παλαιό Φάληρο, Καλαμάτα και Καισαριανή θα αποκτήσουν, σε αρχικό στάδιο, σύνδεση με την οπτική ίνα. Οι εκτιμήσεις τοποθετούν τον αριθμό των ωφελούμενων σε περίπου 150.000.

----------


## Black3539

> Καταρχήν θα πρέπει πιστεύω να αρχίσουν να δίνουν οι παροχoι πακέτα 1Gbps για να έχει νόημα το κουπόνι. 
> 
> Έπειτα η wind από όσο έχω καταλάβει θέλει να δώσει g.fast από το δίκτυο της. Δεν γνωρίζω εάν χει εγκριθεί από ΕΕΤΤ και εάν ναι σε ποίες περιοχές εάν έχεις κανένα link από ΕΕΤΤ κανε έναν κόπο να μας το γράψεις . Επίσης πιστεύω λόγο του περιορισμού ταχύτητας με βάση την απόσταση το μέγιστο που θα δούμε εμπορικό πακέτο θα είναι αναμεσα στα 500 με 800mbps. 
> 
> Αλλα βασταω μια πισινή γιατί μιλάμε για wind και εδώ σε παίρνουν τηλεφωνα ότι μπορείς να βάλεις VDSL χωρίς να το υποστηρίζει η περιοχή σου οποτε τους εχω ικανους να μας πουλάνε 1Gbps με gfast από τα καφάο τους ανεξάρτητος απόστασης 
> 
> Aπο διπλανο forum


Εδω άκρη και σχεδον σύνορα με Δραπετσωνα-Πειραιάς πού έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχω δει να περνιέται τιποτα οπτική ινα.
Ούτε και ο ΤΚ βγαζει κατι σε μένα.

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ είναι το αρχείο της Wind με όλες τις περιοχές για G.Fast..
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...2ndPhase/Wind/

αλλά του έχουν βάλει ένα φίλτρο, πρέπει να το βγάλετε για να δείτε όλες τις περιοχές.

* Εμένα με έχει για G.Fast η Wind και είμαι στα 100 μέτρα από το καφάο του OTE.. για να δούμε..  :Razz: 
Εδώ στην Κυψέλη θα βάλει και πολλές FΤΤΗ..

Κατεβαίνει και η Inalan.. 
άντε να δω τους εργάτες να μαλώνουν μεταξύ τους για το που θα ανοίξουν τα αυλάκια!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jaisonas

Στον Βύρωνα μου λέει ότι η περιοχή μου είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια του sfbb απλά δεν υπάρχει προσφορά ακόμα. Το δίκτυο της Vodafone είναι ακόμα υπάρχει κατασκευή ούτος ή άλλος και αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι gpon ftth

----------


## jkoukos

> Έπειτα η wind από όσο έχω καταλάβει θέλει να δώσει g.fast από το δίκτυο της. Δεν γνωρίζω εάν χει εγκριθεί από ΕΕΤΤ και εάν ναι σε ποίες περιοχές εάν έχεις κανένα link από ΕΕΤΤ κανε έναν κόπο να μας το γράψεις . Επίσης πιστεύω λόγο του περιορισμού ταχύτητας με βάση την απόσταση το μέγιστο που θα δούμε εμπορικό πακέτο θα είναι αναμεσα στα 500 με 800mbps.


666 καμπίνες ( :Twisted Evil: ) στα αστικά κέντρα Ακαδημίας, Αριάδνης, Θερίσσου, Καλαμάτας, Κεραμικού, Κνωσσού, Κολωνού, Πατησίων, Σόλωνος και Φιλελλήνων.
Στα ίδια κέντρα άλλες 254 καμπίνες θα παρέχουν FTTH και άλλες 1812 μέχρι V.Plus

----------


## minas

Ευχαριστώ για τον επικαιροποιημένο πίνακα, μόλις είδα ότι αυτά που με ενδιαφέρουν πήγαν 2019 Q2.

----------


## DiM

> 666 καμπίνες () στα αστικά κέντρα Ακαδημίας, Αριάδνης, Θερίσσου, Καλαμάτας, Κεραμικού, Κνωσσού, Κολωνού, Πατησίων, Σόλωνος και Φιλελλήνων.
> Στα ίδια κέντρα άλλες 254 καμπίνες θα παρέχουν FTTH και άλλες 1812 μέχρι V.Plus


Βρε άλλο ρωτάω, εάν έχει πάρει το OK να δώσει gfast από ΕΕΤΤ γιατί είχα διαβάσει ότι μπορεί να υπήρχαν θέματα στο καφάο συνύπαρξης vdsl2 και gfast. Να το πω διαφορετικά μπας και τα γράφω περίεργα  :Razz: , εμπορικό πακέτο σε κάποια από την καμπίνα που γραφεις G.FAST έχει δώσει? η είναι ακόμα "μακέτα"?  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Να το πω διαφορετικά μπας και τα γράφω περίεργα , εμπορικό πακέτο σε κάποια από την καμπίνα που γραφεις G.FAST έχει δώσει? η είναι ακόμα "μακέτα"?


Καλύτερα να ρώταγες αν υπάρχει πιλοτικό G.Fast στην Ελλάδα...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Μία ακόμη ανακοίνωση που έβγαλε τώρα η EETT..

*Σχέδιο μέτρων της ΕΕΤΤ για τον καθορισμό των τεχνικών προδιαγραφών και των ελάχιστων χαρακτηριστικών του χονδρικού προϊόντος Εικονικής Τοπικής Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης (Virtual Local Unbundling – VLU)*
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/.../AP851-002.pdf

Έγιναν πολλλλλές μικροαλλαγές όπως βλέπω.. άντε να τις διαβάσεις! 
211 σελίδες!!  :Cool: 

*jkoukos* τα διαβάζεις αυτά ??  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Βρε άλλο ρωτάω, εάν έχει πάρει το OK να δώσει gfast από ΕΕΤΤ γιατί είχα διαβάσει ότι μπορεί να υπήρχαν θέματα στο καφάο συνύπαρξης vdsl2 και gfast. Να το πω διαφορετικά μπας και τα γράφω περίεργα , εμπορικό πακέτο σε κάποια από την καμπίνα που γραφεις G.FAST έχει δώσει? η είναι ακόμα "μακέτα"?


Οι πίνακες που έχει δημοσιεύσει η EETT έχει σαφώς εγκρίνει και τις τεχνολογίες όπως περιγράφονται για κάθε ένα καφάο!
Μάλιστα όπως θυμάμαι οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή σε αυτές (έστω και 1 καφάο) θέλει νέα έγκριση!

Βέβαια πάνω από 200 ακόμη τίποτα.. όπως θα δείτε στην παραπάνω απόφαση ακόμη γίνονται μικρο-αλλαγές στους κανονισμούς!  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

> Βρε άλλο ρωτάω, εάν έχει πάρει το OK να δώσει gfast από ΕΕΤΤ γιατί είχα διαβάσει ότι μπορεί να υπήρχαν θέματα στο καφάο συνύπαρξης vdsl2 και gfast. Να το πω διαφορετικά μπας και τα γράφω περίεργα , εμπορικό πακέτο σε κάποια από την καμπίνα που γραφεις G.FAST έχει δώσει? η είναι ακόμα "μακέτα"?


Φυσικά έχουν εγκριθεί με επισημότητα που τους αρμόζει. Τα link που έχουν δοθεί, είναι από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ και απλά περιέχουν τα εξελόφυλλα ανά πάροχο. Αν θέλεις μπορείς να πας εδώ και βρίσκεις όποια σχετική πληροφορία με τον κανονισμό του vectoring, τις αναθέσεις και τον χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης.
Το G.Fast (όπως και το V.Plus) είναι συμβατό με το Vectoring προφίλ 17a. Δεν είναι με το 30a, που τελικά δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί καθόλου.
Άλλη ερώτηση;

----------


## Desosav

Εστω οτι εχει ερθει η οπτική μέχρι την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. Στο διαμερισμα πως φτανει? Φανταζομαι πως η εγκατασταση χαλκου απο την ρεκλετα στο διαμερισμα δεν αξιοποιείται. Σωστα? 
Επισης απο την στιγμή που μιλαμε για οπτικες ειναι δυνατο να ενεργοποιηθεί η συνδεση χωρις να υπάρχει συνδεση τηλεφωνου?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εστω οτι εχει ερθει η οπτική μέχρι την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. Στο διαμερισμα πως φτανει? Φανταζομαι πως η εγκατασταση χαλκου απο την ρεκλετα στο διαμερισμα δεν αξιοποιείται. Σωστα? 
> Επισης απο την στιγμή που μιλαμε για οπτικες ειναι δυνατο να ενεργοποιηθεί η συνδεση χωρις να υπάρχει συνδεση τηλεφωνου?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuvEX2nhxWk

----------


## bazzil

> Εστω οτι εχει ερθει η οπτική μέχρι την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. Στο διαμερισμα πως φτανει? Φανταζομαι πως η εγκατασταση χαλκου απο την ρεκλετα στο διαμερισμα δεν αξιοποιείται. Σωστα? 
> Επισης απο την στιγμή που μιλαμε για οπτικες ειναι δυνατο να ενεργοποιηθεί η συνδεση χωρις να υπάρχει συνδεση τηλεφωνου?


Εξωτερικά. Προσωπική εμπειρία από INALAN. Εσωτερικά δεν μπορεί να έρθει. Θα πρέπει να έχει εγκατάσταση οπτικής ίνας εξ αρχής η οικοδομή. Μπές inalan.gr να δείς φωτό απο εγκαταστάσεις. Εσωτερικά, για να περάσει και να φτάσει στο διαμέρισμα, θα πρέπει να περάσει μέσα απο τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια του οτε μέσω των σωληνώσεων στην ρεκλετα πράγμα που δεν γίνεται γιατί το λεπτό καλώδιο είναι εύκαμπτο και σπάει εύκολα το χοντρό - πάχους όσο ένα καλώδιο δικτύου - είναι δύσκαμπτο και δεν περνάει. Το video της wind καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## Tasans

> Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
> Πατήστε εδώ για να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το κουπόνι συμμετοχής σας.
> Θα ειδοποιηθείτε μέσω email μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιαδήποτε προσφορά SFBB υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξαργυρώσετε το κουπόνι σας στον πάροχο της επιλογής σας.


Έβαλα τους κωδικούς taxis πήρα τον κωδικό του κουπονιού και μου έβγαλε ως υποψήφιες vodafone και οτε. Βύρωνας ψηλά εδώ, με φρεάτιο οπτικών μπροστά από το σπίτι. Να δω τι διαδικασία θα έχει να ανεβάσω την ίνα στον 2ο.

----------


## ioetisap

Τελικά πληροφορίες έχουμε για το πόσους συνδρομητές πιάνει το μέτρο για το εγγύς μέλλον τουλάχιστον, πόσους αφορά;
Φτάνουν τα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού ή θα χρειασθεί και δεύτερο;

----------


## bazzil

> Έβαλα τους κωδικούς taxis πήρα τον κωδικό του κουπονιού και μου έβγαλε ως υποψήφιες vodafone και οτε. Βύρωνας ψηλά εδώ, με φρεάτιο οπτικών μπροστά από το σπίτι. Να δω τι διαδικασία θα έχει να ανεβάσω την ίνα στον 2ο.


Εξωτερικά τοιχο τοιχο. Εγω με inalan, το καλώδιο έρχεται απο τον κατανεμητή της inalan μέχρι το μπαλκόνι και απο εκεί με μια τρύπα στον τοίχο έρχεται και στο διαμέρισμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τελικά πληροφορίες έχουμε για το πόσους συνδρομητές πιάνει το μέτρο για το εγγύς μέλλον τουλάχιστον, πόσους αφορά;
> Φτάνουν τα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού ή θα χρειασθεί και δεύτερο;


Μπα. Για την ώρα φτάνουν. του ενός χεριού.  :Razz:  Θέλει το χρόνο του και αυτό. Απλά θα κάνουμε λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τελικά πληροφορίες έχουμε για το πόσους συνδρομητές πιάνει το μέτρο για το εγγύς μέλλον τουλάχιστον, πόσους αφορά;
> Φτάνουν τα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού ή θα χρειασθεί και δεύτερο;


Τα 50εκ του προϋπολογισμού για το πρώτο έτος, επαρκούν για ~138000 κουπόνια. Δύσκολο το βλέπω (όχι όμως ακατόρθωτο) να υπάρχουν τόσοι μέχρι τον Μάρτη του 2019.

----------


## ioetisap

Πόσους αφορά πρακτικά εννοούσα (και χαριτολογούσα), όχι πόσους δυνητικά καλύπτουν τα χρήματα (το έχεις γράψει -εσύ ή και άλλοι- τόσες φορές αυτό, το έχω διαβάσει άλλες τόσες).

----------


## jkoukos

Προς το παρόν μόνο όπου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το FTTH (πολύ λίγες περιοχές). Μέχρι Μάρτη του 2019 λογικά (σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό) αρκετές περισσότερες συν αυτές του G.Fast (όσοι είναι πλησίον τους). Αν τελικά μπει στο πρόγραμμα και η Inalan, ακόμη περισσότεροι. Νούμερα κανείς δεν γνωρίζει αφού οι πάροχοι δεν τα ανακοινώνουν.

----------


## seeker

Για Καλαμάτα χρειάζεται τον επι μέρους Τ.Κ. 

http://www.elta.gr/el-gr/%CE%B5%CF%8...%BA%CE%B1.aspx

Στην δική μου περίπτωση είναι ο 24133, που καλύπτεται αλλά όχι ο δρόμος (Λακωνικής).

----------


## emeliss

> Εξωτερικά τοιχο τοιχο. Εγω με inalan, το καλώδιο έρχεται απο τον κατανεμητή της inalan μέχρι το μπαλκόνι και απο εκεί με μια τρύπα στον τοίχο έρχεται και στο διαμέρισμα.


Ξέχνα αυτά που κάνει η Inalan. Το direct drop in θα είναι η τελευταία επιλογή. Οι λύσεις είναι είτε εισαγωγή σε ένα σημείο του κτηρίου, είτε εισαγωγή ανά όροφο. Υπάρχουν λεπτομέρειες στο έργο του vectoring.

----------


## some1

Όσο αφορά το Παλαιό Φάληρο, βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα μόνο στο 17562. Στους άλλους 3 ΤΚ δεν βγάζει. Ενώ η Cosmote, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν έχει δώσει πουθενά ακόμα 100αρα στο ΠΦ.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Για Καλαμάτα χρειάζεται τον επι μέρους Τ.Κ. 
> 
> http://www.elta.gr/el-gr/%CE%B5%CF%8...%BA%CE%B1.aspx
> 
> Στην δική μου περίπτωση είναι ο 24133, που καλύπτεται αλλά όχι ο δρόμος (Λακωνικής).


Ο αδερφός μου έχει το 24134 και δε βγάζει τίποτα...

----------


## 8anos

Εχω να συναντήσω τετοιο κλίμα στο φορουμ απο την εποχή που ολοι περίμεναν τους πάροχους να σκάψουν για να φύγουμε απο το pstn/isdn στο adsl  :Razz: 
περνάνε τα χρόνια   :Crying:

----------


## Jaisonas

> Έβαλα τους κωδικούς taxis πήρα τον κωδικό του κουπονιού και μου έβγαλε ως υποψήφιες vodafone και οτε. Βύρωνας ψηλά εδώ, με φρεάτιο οπτικών μπροστά από το σπίτι. Να δω τι διαδικασία θα έχει να ανεβάσω την ίνα στον 2ο.


Τι θα διαλέξεις? ΟΤΕ ή Vodafone? Λογικά ο οτέ θα πατήσει πάνω στο δίκτυο της Vodafone ee?

----------


## Collective_Soul

Εγω εδω αγρινιο ειμαι σε καμπινα οτε αλλα με παροχο forthnet/nova και εχω 50Mbit

Θελω να βαλω 100αρα αλλα δεν δινει η forthnet.... στο site του ΟΤΕ ακομα μετα απο 1 χρονο λεει απατειται διερευνηση..λογικα αν παρω τηλεφωνο θα μου πουνε

Στη σελιδα SFBB δεν βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα η συγκεκριμενη καμπινα οπως και ολες αγρινιο ηταν για υποδομη 100mbit vectoring και οχι GFAST/FTTH

----------


## nikgr

υπάρχει περίπτωση στην επόμενη ανάθεση να ξαναδουλέψουν οι πάροχοι πάνω στις περιοχές που ανακοίνωσαν απλό vdsl vectoring?

Eδω μιλάμε για άνισους όρους πάντως γιατι οι χρήστες που είχαν την τύχη να τους φέρει ο πάροχος την οπτική ινα στο σπίτι θα πληρώνουν για την ίδια υπηρεσία φθηνότερα απ' τους άλλους που έχουν απλά νέα καμπίνα.

Επίσης η επιδότηση μήπως ειναι τελικά μικρή για να δώσει ώθηση στις gbit συνδέσεις? Πόσο πιστεύετε ότι θα κοστίζουν και πόσο θα γλιτώσει τελικά ο beta tester με τα 13euro/μήνα?

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα τα χρήματα αυτά να δίνονταν στους παρόχους απευθείας ως επιδότηση ώστε να φέρουν την ίνα στο κάθε σπίτι που το ζητήσει?
Κάτι σαν το αέριο. Να μπορεί δηλαδή ο κάθε χρήστης να ζητάει να σκάψουν και να του φέρουν την ινα στο σπίτι πληρώνοντας ένα μέρος ίσως της εγκατάστασης και τα υπόλοιπα απο την επιδότηση.
Πιστεύω και οι χρήστες που ενδιαφέρονται θα ήταν ωφελημένοι και οι πάροχοι θα έκαναν πιο στοχευμένες επενδύσεις στις περιοχές που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.
Εδώ ειδα στην πόλη μου τη Λάρισα να αφήνει η wind ανομονή FTTH σε ερειπωμένα απο 10ετίες μισογκρεμισμένα σπίτια...

----------


## andreasp

> Ποιά κουπόνια και ποιά υπερυψηλή ρεεεεε; Βάλτε πρώτα VDSL δίπλα στην Ακρόπολη και μετά συζητάμε και για FTTH.


Σε κάθε thread που διαβάζω εδω μέσα, υπάρχει κάποιος που μιλάει για "δίπλα στην Ακρόπολη". 
Εσύ είσαι σε όλα τα ποσταρίσματα? 
Εχω το κακό/καλό συνήθειο, να μην μου μένει ο χρήστης του κάθε Post.

----------


## marcus1

> Σε κάθε thread που διαβάζω εδω μέσα, υπάρχει κάποιος που μιλάει για "δίπλα στην Ακρόπολη". 
> Εσύ είσαι σε όλα τα ποσταρίσματα? 
> Εχω το κακό/καλό συνήθειο, να μην μου μένει ο χρήστης του κάθε Post.


Δίπλα στην Ακρόπολη; Στα Προπύλαια εννοεί ας πούμε; Ή στο Ερέχθειο; Not enough data.

Εδώ να εξηγήσουμε ότι οι περιοχές που θα πάρουν FTTH δεν θα αποκτήσουν και VDSL υποδομές. Θα περάσουν απευθείας σε μια τεχνολογία πολύ περισσότερο μακροπρόθεσμης διάρκειας. Οπότε η νοοτροπία "ποιά FTTH εδώ δεν έχουμε VDSL" χωλαίνει ... κομματάκι. Ναι παιδιά. Κάπου που έχουν μείνει κολλημένοι σε ADSL θα αναβαθμιστούν απευθείας σε οπτικές. Έπρεπε να περάσουν όλα τα ενδιαμέσα στάδια... για ποιό λόγο;  :Razz: 

Μακάρι να γινόταν παντού οι αναβαθμίσεις σε FTTH.

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Κρίμα που δεν είναι η inalan, γιατί θα έβαζα χθες... όπως και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι στην περιοχή!

----------


## teodgeor

> Εγω εδω αγρινιο ειμαι σε καμπινα οτε αλλα με παροχο forthnet/nova και εχω 50Mbit
> 
> Θελω να βαλω 100αρα αλλα δεν δινει η forthnet.... στο site του ΟΤΕ ακομα μετα απο 1 χρονο λεει απατειται διερευνηση..λογικα αν παρω τηλεφωνο θα μου πουνε
> 
> 
> 
> Στη σελιδα SFBB δεν βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα η συγκεκριμενη καμπινα οπως και ολες αγρινιο ηταν για υποδομη 100mbit vectoring και οχι GFAST/FTTH


Αρκετες καμπινες δινουν 100 στο Αγρινιο και εγω 50 εχω αλλα μου ειπαν οτι παιρνει και 100.

----------


## konig

> Κρίμα που δεν είναι η inalan, γιατί θα έβαζα χθες... όπως και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι στην περιοχή!


καλα ας παρει μπρος η Inalan και βλεπουμε..

----------


## Jim Slip

> Ναι και παραμένει το


Το να αρνείσαι να δεχτείς την πραγματικότητα (πως οι ελληνικές τηλεπικοινωνίες έχουν γυρίσει πίσω στο 2004, και πως στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων δε μπορούν καν να προσφέρουν το 1/3 των 24 mbps)  δε σημαίνει πως η πραγματικότητα θα αλλάξει.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ποιο σημείο του πλανήτη υπάρχει εγγυημένη ταχύτητα σε συνδέσεις xDSL και δεν ισχύει το "έως" (αν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει αυτό το "έως" και για ποιον λόγο υπάρχει);

----------


## nikoslykos

Ρε παιδια η καμπινα ειναι εξω απτο σπιτι μου και μπορω να βαλω μεχρι 100mbps αλλα βαζω τον ΤΚ μου και λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι. Με ποια κριτηρια το δινουν ; Η απλα η βαση τους δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενη ακομα ;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ρε παιδια η καμπινα ειναι εξω απτο σπιτι μου και μπορω να βαλω μεχρι 100mbps αλλα βαζω τον ΤΚ μου και λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι. Με ποια κριτηρια το δινουν ; Η απλα η βαση τους δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενη ακομα ;


Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Ο αδερφός μου μπορεί να βάλει έως 200 Mbps και έχει την καμπίνα στα 20 μέτρα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κουπόνι...

Ένα καλό πήγε να γίνει σε αυτή τη χώρα (με τη βοήθεια της ΕΕ βέβαια) και φυσικά έγινε μπάχαλο... Το περίεργο θα ήταν να λειτουργούσε σωστά...  :Thumb down:

----------


## nikoslykos

> Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Ο αδερφός μου μπορεί να βάλει έως 200 Mbps και έχει την καμπίνα στα 20 μέτρα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κουπόνι...
> 
> Ένα καλό πήγε να γίνει σε αυτή τη χώρα (με τη βοήθεια της ΕΕ βέβαια) και φυσικά έγινε μπάχαλο... Το περίεργο θα ήταν να λειτουργούσε σωστά...


Καταλαβα.... ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να μπορω να το παρω κιεγω...

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Ο αδερφός μου μπορεί να βάλει έως 200 Mbps και έχει την καμπίνα στα 20 μέτρα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κουπόνι...
> 
> Ένα καλό πήγε να γίνει σε αυτή τη χώρα (με τη βοήθεια της ΕΕ βέβαια) και φυσικά έγινε μπάχαλο... Το περίεργο θα ήταν να λειτουργούσε σωστά...


Μπορεί να βάλει εως 1Gbps;  αν όχι τότε λογικό είναι να μην του δίνει κουπόνι, μάλλον λειτουργεί δηλαδή σωστά το θέμα

----------


## jkoukos

Κι επίσης δεν έγινε με βοήθεια της ΕΕ. Τουναντίον το αρνήθηκε και γίνεται αποκλειστικά με δημόσιο χρήμα.

----------


## nikgr

γιατι αυτοι που έχουν FTTH μπορούν να βάλουν 1gbps ή να χρησιμοποιήσουν το κουπόνι?

Νομίζω ότι οι πάροχοι πιάστηκαν απροετοίμαστοι και ειναι ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πώς θα αντιδράσουν.

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει γίνει μεγάλη κουβέντα κοντά ένα χρόνο τώρα. Θέλουμε επενδύσεις σε δίκτυα υψηλών ταχυτήτων, αλλά αυτό κοστίζει και μάλιστα ακριβά.
Ταυτόχρονα λόγω κόστους, οικονομικής κατάστασης των κατοίκων αυτής της χώρας και έλλειψης περιεχομένου, η διείσδυση ακόμη και των προγραμμάτων του VDSL από καμπίνα είναι μέχρι σήμερα απογοητευτική (για του παρόχους). Έτσι πιέζουν το κράτος για να τσοντάρει κάτι στις επενδύσεις της οπτικής ίνας μέχρι την οικοδομή.
Έγινε μια προσπάθεια μέσω ΕΣΠΑ να βρεθούν κάποιοι πόροι αλλά φάγαμε πόρτα. Οπότε βάζουμε ένα μικρό ποσό από τον κρατικό κορβανά, σαν τυράκι προς τις εταιρείες για να κάνουν τις απαραίτητες επενδύσεις (με το κέρδος να έρχεται σε βάθος πολλών ετών) και παράλληλα προς τους χρήστες, μπας  και φιλοτιμηθούν να πάνε σε προγράμματα μεγαλύτερου κόστους. Σκοπός να ξεκολλήσουμε από τον πάτο του βαρελιού μήπως και ανεβούμε μερικά σκαλιά στην κλίμακα κάλυψης των εν δυνάμει παρεχόμενων υψηλών ταχυτήτων.

----------


## AntonyT

> Νομίζω ότι οι πάροχοι πιάστηκαν απροετοίμαστοι και ειναι ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πώς θα αντιδράσουν.


Δεν νομίζω να πιαστήκαν απροετοίμαστοι, απλά σαν χωρά είμαστε ως συνηθώς όλα στο πόδι.

Αν δεις την ημερομηνία έκδοσης για τους παρόχους εδώ (4/6/2018), θα καταλάβεις ότι τα δικά μας τζιμάνια άνοιξαν την πλατφόρμα και για το κοινό και για τους παρόχους ταυτόχρονα και ως λογικών οι παροχή δεν έχουν προλάβει να στείλουν τις περιοχές που δραστηριοποιούνται και φυσικά το κοινό να μην βρίσκει ενεργή σύνδεση στην περιοχή του παρότι έχει ήδη FFTH. Θα μπορούσαν να βγάλουν την απόφαση 1 μήνα και πριν για να είναι έτοιμοι οι παροχή με την ανοιχτή πρόσκληση στο κοινό να συμμετάσχει.




> γιατί αυτοί που έχουν FTTH μπορούν να βάλουν 1gbps ή να χρησιμοποιήσουν το κουπόνι?


Επίσης δεν έχω καταλάβει το ? στη πρόταση σου, γιατί να μην το κάνουν αν θέλουν ταχύτητες από 100mbps και πάνω? Το 1gbps είναι πολύ καλή «ρήτρα» γιατί έτσι κόβει όλες τις ψευδό-fiber συνδέσεις τύπου VDSL.

----------


## nikgr

μα κανένας πάροχος δε σου δίνει εδώ και τώρα δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης της FTTH υποδομής σου σε 1gbps ή απευθείας αγορά πακέτου 1000/1000 ή 1000/100 . Ούτε καν θεωρητική τιμολόγηση της υπηρεσίας 1gbps έχουν κάνει.

----------


## jkoukos

Βρε διάβασες το κείμενο που παρέθεσε ο AntonyT; Το ότι ξεκίνησε το πρόγραμμα δ σημαίνει ότι από σήμερα δίνονται αμέσως τα κουπόνια. Καταρχήν μπορείς να πάρεις ένα κουπόνι και να το ενεργοποιήσεις κάποια στιγμή αργότερα (με όριο 31-3-2019). Μέχρι 15 Ιούνη υπάρχει περιθώριο να εγγραφούν οι πάροχοι που ενδιαφέρονται και αν δεν συγκεντρωθεί ικανός αριθμός, προβλέπεται παράταση.

----------


## Iris07

*H Wind έβγαλε χονδρική τιμή για 300άρι FTTH ..*  :Razz: 

https://www.windwholesale.gr/el/web/...er-to-the-home

_"Παράγοντες της αγοράς επικρίνουν την πρόθεση της κυβέρνησης να ενισχύσει αποκλειστικά τις τεχνολογίες FTTH/FTTB, οι οποίες ακόμα δεν είναι διαθέσιμες, ενώ, αντίθετα, εξαιρεί τις συνδέσεις VDSL/Vectoring που είναι ήδη διαθέσιμες και, όπως διαφαίνεται, χρειάζονται «χείρα βοηθείας». 
Επίσης, αυτή η πρόθεση μπορεί να εγείρει ενστάσεις και από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, εφόσον είτε υπάρξουν καταγγελίες για παραβίαση της αρχής της ουδετερότητας του Διαδικτύου είτε κάποιος διακρίνει τυχόν κρατικές ενισχύσεις συγκεκριμένων κατασκευαστών εξοπλισμού. 
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Κομισιόν, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, απέρριψε το ίδιο σχέδιο για χρηματοδότηση από το ΕΣΠΑ. 
Γι’ αυτό τον λόγο, ο αρμόδιος υπουργός Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής Νίκος Παππάς επανέφερε τη συγκεκριμένη δράση, αλλά με τη χρηματοδότηση να προέρχεται από το Πρόγραμμα Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων και όχι από το ΕΣΠΑ."_

http://www.kathimerini.gr/967454/art...wn-neas-genias

Να δούμε πόσο θα προχωρήσει η φάση..

----------


## sdikr

> *H Wind έβγαλε χονδρική τιμή για 300άρι FTTH ..* 
> 
> https://www.windwholesale.gr/el/web/...er-to-the-home
> 
> _"Παράγοντες της αγοράς επικρίνουν την πρόθεση της κυβέρνησης να ενισχύσει αποκλειστικά τις τεχνολογίες FTTH/FTTB, οι οποίες ακόμα δεν είναι διαθέσιμες, ενώ, αντίθετα, εξαιρεί τις συνδέσεις VDSL/Vectoring που είναι ήδη διαθέσιμες και, όπως διαφαίνεται, χρειάζονται «χείρα βοηθείας». 
> Επίσης, αυτή η πρόθεση μπορεί να εγείρει ενστάσεις και από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, εφόσον είτε υπάρξουν καταγγελίες για παραβίαση της αρχής της ουδετερότητας του Διαδικτύου είτε κάποιος διακρίνει τυχόν κρατικές ενισχύσεις συγκεκριμένων κατασκευαστών εξοπλισμού. 
> Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Κομισιόν, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, απέρριψε το ίδιο σχέδιο για χρηματοδότηση από το ΕΣΠΑ. 
> Γι’ αυτό τον λόγο, ο αρμόδιος υπουργός Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής Νίκος Παππάς επανέφερε τη συγκεκριμένη δράση, αλλά με τη χρηματοδότηση να προέρχεται από το Πρόγραμμα Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων και όχι από το ΕΣΠΑ."_
> 
> ...


Αν δεν βγάλει 1gbit δεν δίνει Fiber   :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Η Vodafone έχει βγάλει πριν από 6μηνο το VLU για FTTH (μέχρι 300) αλλά όχι ακόμη τις τιμές.

----------


## nikgr

αρα συμφωνουμε ότι άνοιξε η σελίδα χωρίς να είναι έτοιμοι.
Το να πάρω ένα κουπόνι που κανείς δεν ξέρει πότε θα μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω και σε τι πακέτο και τιμές δε μου λέει κάτι.

----------


## AntonyT

> μα κανένας πάροχος δε σου δίνει εδώ και τώρα δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης της FTTH υποδομής σου σε 1gbps ή απευθείας αγορά πακέτου 1000/1000 ή 1000/100 . Ούτε καν θεωρητική τιμολόγηση της υπηρεσίας 1gbps έχουν κάνει.


Αν μιλάς για τους κλασικούς παρόχους ναι ούτε καν FFTH υπηρεσίες έχουν, απλά τις διαφημίζουν χωρίς να τις έχουν.

Προσωπικά για την εταιρία που είμαι (αν και ένθερμα έχω δηλώσει ότι η τιμολογιακή πολιτική της θα έπρεπε να είναι σαν της INALan ή να περάσει και αυτή απο τα μέρη μας  :Wink: ), 

Ξεκινάς από 55€ τα 150/60, και αν έχεις λεφτά για ξόδεμα φτάνεις στα 200€ στο 1gbps. Βέβαια το να κάνεις τα 55€ σε 42€ ίσως έχει ένα μικρό νόημα, το να κάνεις τα 200€ σε 187€ μάλλον κανένα  :Wink: . 

Θα πρέπει όμως να αναλογιστούμε τις δυνατότητες, δεν σου λέει βάλε τώρα 1gbps κάνεις δεν το σηκώνει οικονομικά, σου λέει βαλέ τη οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι που είναι η βαριά δουλειά (εκσκαφές/καλωδιώσεις κλπ), συνήθισε την και έχεις την προοπτική όσο πέφτουν οι τιμές και φουντώνει ο ανταγωνισμός να φτάσεις στο 1gbps. Ταυτόχρονα σκοτώνει το παραμύθι του VDSL γιατί οι τιμές Fiber 100+ γίνονται ακόμα πιο ανταγωνίστηκες.

Έτσι εγίνε και με το ADSL ξεκίνησε με 4mbps (για αυτούς που δεν θυμούνται η εναλλακτική ήταν 64kbps!!! με ISDN) πήγε στα 24 ασχέτως αν λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολίων και παλαίωσης του δικτύου, κατάντησε τα 5-8  :Wink: . Στην Fiber εποχή δεν έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα διότι δεν επηρεάζεται από εξωγενής παράγοντές και αποστάσεις.

----------


## nikgr

η adsl βέβαια προφανώς δεν ξεκίνησε απ' τα 4mpbs. Eγώ θυμάμαι γύρω στο 2005 είχα βάλει πακέτο 256kbps με τη γραμμή να συγχρονίζει στα 384kbps.
Πάντως ναι, αν θα κοστίζει το 1gbps 200euro/μήνα το κουπόνι είναι ανάξιο ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## AntonyT

> η adsl βέβαια προφανώς δεν ξεκίνησε απ' τα 4mpbs. Εγώ θυμάμαι γύρω στο 2005 είχα βάλει πακέτο 256kbps με τη γραμμή να συγχρονίζει στα 384kbps.
> Πάντως ναι, αν θα κοστίζει το 1gbps 200euro/μήνα το κουπόνι είναι ανάξιο ενεργοποίησης.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, ζαλίστηκα με τόσες αλλαγες μετά απο τόσα χρόνια  :Smile: . Εγώ είχα μπει στα 768kpbs.

Για να πούμε του στραβού το δίκιο δουλεύω χρόνια το 1gbps στο πανεπιστήμιο (σε μη public network), δεν μου έκανε ποτέ τόση διαφορά. Σπάνια χρειάζεσαι τέτοιες ταχύτητες, το 1gbps είναι για εταιρίες με πολλούς σταθμούς εργασίας να δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα. 

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολλοί ακόμα σε local επίπεδό, είτε δεν αναβαθμίζουνε gibabit switch ή ακόμα και αν το έχουν δεν χρησιμοποιούν cat5e καλώδια, είτε συνδέονται ακόμα με 72mbps σε Wi-Fi και ας έχουν 100αρι δίκτυο VDSL. Νομίζω ότι για την σημερινή εποχή τα 100 είναι καλή ταχύτητα και ορθό το μέτρο.

----------


## nikgr

τα 100 αν ήταν συμμετρικά όπως της inalan όντως θα ήταν καλά με τα σημερινα πάντα δεδομένα. Να έχεις όμως 10mbps upload σε γραμμή FTTH νομίζω ειναι λίγα ακόμα και για τα σημερινά δεδομένα.

----------


## XTCgr

τι κουπόνια και ρέστα ρε παιδιά? 




1ευρώ = 72 ρούβλα

----------


## sdikr

> τι κουπόνια και ρέστα ρε παιδιά? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ευρώ = 72 ρούβλα


27 ευρώ = 1944 Ρούβλια, τουλάχιστον τόσο χρεώνει η Inalan

Πραγματικά όμως αυτό το, ναι αλλά στην Ρουμανία,  ή σε κάποια άλλη χώρα του Ανατολικου κάνει το Internet 5 ευρώ έχει παλιώσει.

----------


## XTCgr

για 100/100 στην Ελλάδα τέλεια! (δεν την ήξερα την εταιρία)

----------


## sdikr

> για 100/100 στην Ελλάδα τέλεια! (δεν την ήξερα την εταιρία)


Οχι στην Ελλάδα,  σε κάποιες περιοχές στην Αθήνα και στην Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## konenas

Η κυβέρνηση προχωρά στις δεσμεύσεις του Σαμαρά! 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, το ότι δίνει κουπόνια θυμίζει τριτοκοσμικό κράτος και είναι εντελώς άδικο για εκείνους που δεν έχουν κουπόνι. Αν ήθελε να επιδοτήσει στις εταιρίες το γρήγορο διαδίκτυο θα έπρεπε να πάρει άλλα μέτρα.

----------


## AntonyT

> Αν ήθελε να επιδοτήσει στις εταιρίες το γρήγορο διαδίκτυο θα έπρεπε να πάρει άλλα μέτρα.


Νομίζω ένα μέτρο φτάνει, να βγάλει εθνικές προδιάγραφες για τις Οπτικές Ίνες έτσι ώστε ο κάθε δήμος να μην ζητάει ότι του κατεβεί (ή καλυτέρα ότι του «ανέβει»... στην τσέπη του) και να βάλει την επένδυση σε  Fast Track. Από πληροφορίες που είχα δεν μπορεί ο Δήμος Πυλαίας Θεσσαλονίκης να ζητάει για ένα χαντάκι 10cm να ασφαλτοστρωθεί όλος ο δρόμος (μέχρι να ξανασκάψουν οι επόμενοί).

Τότε θα πέσουν και οι τιμές και η διαδικασία θα γίνει πιο γρηγορά. Πελάτες υπάρχουν, δικτύα δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## Zus

100/100 πρέπει να είναι η default φθηνή σύνδεση.

Όσο απέχουμε από αυτό είμαστε πολύ πίσω.

----------


## marcus1

> *H Wind έβγαλε χονδρική τιμή για 300άρι FTTH ..* 
> 
> https://www.windwholesale.gr/el/web/...er-to-the-home
> 
> _"Παράγοντες της αγοράς επικρίνουν την πρόθεση της κυβέρνησης να ενισχύσει αποκλειστικά τις τεχνολογίες FTTH/FTTB, οι οποίες ακόμα δεν είναι διαθέσιμες, ενώ, αντίθετα, εξαιρεί τις συνδέσεις VDSL/Vectoring που είναι ήδη διαθέσιμες και, όπως διαφαίνεται, χρειάζονται «χείρα βοηθείας». 
> Επίσης, αυτή η πρόθεση μπορεί να εγείρει ενστάσεις και από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, εφόσον είτε υπάρξουν καταγγελίες για παραβίαση της αρχής της ουδετερότητας του Διαδικτύου είτε κάποιος διακρίνει τυχόν κρατικές ενισχύσεις συγκεκριμένων κατασκευαστών εξοπλισμού. 
> Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Κομισιόν, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, απέρριψε το ίδιο σχέδιο για χρηματοδότηση από το ΕΣΠΑ. 
> Γι’ αυτό τον λόγο, ο αρμόδιος υπουργός Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής Νίκος Παππάς επανέφερε τη συγκεκριμένη δράση, αλλά με τη χρηματοδότηση να προέρχεται από το Πρόγραμμα Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων και όχι από το ΕΣΠΑ."_
> 
> ...


Eίναι οι ίδιοι "παράγοντες της αγοράς" που τσίριζαν ότι το vectoring πάνω στο χαλκό είναι ξεπερασμένη και αδιέξοδη τεχνολογία, αρκεί τις υποδομές να τις ετοίμαζε για πάρτη τους άλλος και αυτοί να έκαναν μόνο τους μεταπράττες λιανικής.

Από ταλιμπάν των οπτικών ινών με ξένα κόλλυβα (μέχρι σημείου καταδίκης των εναλλακτικών πάνω σε χαλκό) σε προασπιστές του χαλκού που αδικείται μωρέ (γιατί αν είναι να επενδύσουμε εμείς, και σε σπάγγους άμα γινόταν θα περνούσαμε τα δεδομένα). 

Όπως είπα λίγες σελίδες πίσω... πιο γελοίος και φτηνός γίνεσαι μάρκος σεφερλής.

----------


## spygr

έχω δοκιμάσει απο περιέργεια τα 2/3 T.K  της Θεσσαλονίκης και δεν βγάζει πουθενά οτι υπάρχει

----------


## bazzil

> έχω δοκιμάσει απο περιέργεια τα 2/3 T.K  της Θεσσαλονίκης και δεν βγάζει πουθενά οτι υπάρχει


Και όλη την θεσσαλονίκη να βάλεις πάλι δεν θα βγάλει κάτι. Απο την στιγμή που κανένας απο τους παρόχους δεν έχει καταχωρήσει κάτι δεν θα σου βγάλει. Είμαστε σε αναμονή μέχρι τον Μάρτιο του 19. Ελάχιστες περιοχές και αυτές στην Αθήνα είναι που έχουν καταχωρηθεί, με βάση τα σχόλια που διαβάζω.

----------


## nikgr

Στη Λάρισα έχουν καταχωρηθεί στο σύστημα όχι μονο οι οδοί που ήδη έχει εγκαταστήσει FTTH η wind αλλα και οι υπόλοιπες που αναμένονται αυτο το μήνα με βάση την ανάθεση για Q2 2018.
Φυσικά κανένας πάροχος ακόμα δεν έχει δώσει προσφορά.
Αντίθετα οσοι εχουν απλά νέα καμπίνα vdsl vectoring στην περιοχή τους δεν έχουν καταχωρηθεί ως δικαιούχοι κουπονιου και μάλλον ούτε πρόκειται.

----------


## teodgeor

Νομιζω δεν το εγραφαν αυτο πριν: 

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 11.500 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 11633, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 17455, 17562, 17778, 18532, 18533, 18534, 24132, 24133, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 54655, 55131, 55133. Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο.

----------


## AntonyT

> Στη Λάρισα έχουν καταχωρηθεί στο σύστημα όχι μονο οι οδοί που ήδη έχει εγκαταστήσει FTTH η wind αλλα και οι υπόλοιπες που αναμένονται αυτο το μήνα με βάση την ανάθεση για Q2 2018.
> Φυσικά κανένας πάροχος ακόμα δεν έχει δώσει προσφορά.


Τι έγινε αρχίσαμε τις "καβγατζής" θα παίρνουν κουπόνι και αυτοί που αυτήν την στιγμή δεν έχουν υποδομή FFTH, απλά επειδή ο πάροχος το έχει στα «μελλοντικά» σχέδια του?

Τι εννοείς φαίνεται στο σύστημα αλλά δεν έχει δώσει προσφορά?




> Αντίθετα όσοι έχουν απλά νέα καμπίνα vdsl vectoring στην περιοχή τους δεν έχουν καταχωρηθεί ως δικαιούχοι κουπονιού και μάλλον ούτε πρόκειται.


To VDSL αποκλείεται από την επιδότηση διότι δεν μπορεί να ανεβάσει εν δύναμη ταχύτητα 1gbps.

----------


## jkoukos

Καλό είναι να διαβάσουμε πως γίνεται όλη η διαδικασία και όλες τις πληροφορίες που δίνουν επίσημα.



> *Ο έλεγχος διεύθυνσης αναφέρει ότι στη διεύθυνση μου υπάρχουν οι υποδομές για SFBB υπηρεσίες, χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά. Τί πρέπει να κάνω;*
> Μπορείτε να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το Κουπόνι Συμμετοχής σας, το οποίο θα μπορείτε να εξαργυρώσετε μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιασδήποτε προσφορά SuperFast BroadBand υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας. Οι εγγεγραμμένοι στη δράση δικαιούχοι ενημερώνονται με email αμέσως μόλις δημοσιευτεί προσφορά στην περιοχή τους και ενεργοποιηθεί η δυνατότητα εξαργύρωσης του Κουπονιού τους. 
> 
> *Μέχρι πότε μπορώ να εξαργυρώσω το SFBB κουπόνι μου;*
> Το SFBB κουπόνι είναι εξαργυρώσιμο μέχρι την 31η Μαρτίου 2019. Τα SFBB κουπόνια που δεν θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έως την 31η Μαρτίου 2019 ακυρώνονται. Η καταληκτική ημερομηνία εξαργύρωσης δύναται να παραταθεί με απόφαση της Επιτελικής Δομής ΕΣΠΑ Τομέα Τεχνολογίας, Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνιών του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ενημέρωσης.


Μέχρι 15 Ιούνη έχουν περιθώριο οι πάροχοι να ενημερώσουν για ενδιαφέρον και να εγγραφούν. Προβλέπεται παράταση εφόσον δεν υπάρχει επαρκές ενδιαφέρον σε κάποιες περιοχές.
Το έχουμε ξαναγράψει. Υπομονή, είναι κάτι που γίνεται πρώτη φορά και μάλιστα για υπηρεσίες που τώρα ενεργοποιούνται ή στο επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## nikgr

Aν βάλεις στο σύστημα τον ΤΚ εμφανίζει μολις πας να γράψεις τη διεύθυνση μια λίστα διευθύνσεων στις οποίες θα δίνει κουπόνι.
Κάποιες απ' αυτές τις διευθυνσεις έχουν ήδη εγκατεστημένη υποδομή FTTH και κάποιες οχι ακόμα, αλλα παρ' ολα αυτα φαίνονται σαν δικαιούχοι του κουπονιού.


Οι οδοί που ήδη φαίνονται καταχωρημένες για κουπόνι στη Λάρισα (εν μέρει τουλάχιστον) στη σελίδα sfbb.gr ειναι οι εξής:
ΤΚ 41221: (Α/Κ Ακαδημίας)
25ης Μαρτίου, 31ης Αυγουστου, Αγ.Μαρίνας, Αδριανού, Αμαλίας, Βούλας, Ηλέκτρας, Ισχομάχου, Καλλιάρχου, Ογλ, Μαβίλη, Μάνης, Μητροπ. Αμβροσίου, Νικηταρά, Νιρβάνα, Παπαδιαμάντη, Παπαφλέσσα, Πραξιτέλους, Στρ. Φράγκου, Χρυσοχόου Μιχαήλ

ΤΚ 41222: (Α/Κ Φιλελλήνων)
Αριστείδου, Βραϊλα Αρμένη, Ασκληπιού, Ανθ. Γαζή,Γαληνού, Γυμναστηρίου, Αθ. Διάκου, Εργατ. Πρωτομαγιάς, Ήρας, Ηφαίστου, Καραϊσκάκη, Κουμουνδούρου, Μανδηλαρά, Μεγ.Αλεξάνδρου, Παλαιστίνης, Παναγούλη, Παπαναστασιου, Πατρόκλου, Περραιβού, Πρωτοπαπαδάκη, Παπακυριαζή, Ταγμ. Βελησσαρίου, Τζαβέλλα, Τσαμαδού.

ΤΚ 41223:
Κοραή, Μανδηλαρά, Παλαμά, Παναγούλη, Παπακυριαζή, Μιχαήλ

ΤΚ 41334:
Ανθ. Γαζή


Σε τμηματα αυτων των οδων βγάζει:
Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
Πατήστε εδώ για να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το κουπόνι συμμετοχής σας.
Θα ειδοποιηθείτε μέσω email μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιαδήποτε προσφορά SFBB υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξαργυρώσετε το κουπόνι σας στον πάροχο της επιλογής σας.

----------


## AntonyT

Έχουνε πλακά πάντως, φτιάξανε ολόκληρη πλατφόρμα που αναζητάει βημάτικα TK=>Οδό=>Νούμερο, αλλά το πιο απλό που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν ήταν ένας χάρτης (google maps) με μαρκαρισμένες τις οδούς που είναι διαθέσιμες. 

Αφού την βάση δεδομένων την έχουν είναι θέμα λίγων ωρών προγραμματισμού είναι να γίνει ένας τέτοιος χάρτης που να ενημερώνεται αυτόματα και θα τέλειωνε η διαδικασία συνεχώς να κάνουμε αναζητήσεις να δούμε το αν και το πότε θα προστεθεί η περιοχή μας, και φυσικά θα ξέραμε και το που υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FFTH με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια σε σχέση με αυτό που δίνουν οι εταιρίες.

----------


## jkoukos

Βασικά ο χάρτης τη μόνη ευκολία που έχει είναι να βλέπεις σε ποιες περιοχές τις χώρας υπάρχει δυνατότητα SFBB.
Γιατί δεν ζητάς το ίδιο πράγμα και στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητα των παρόχων για συνδέσεις xDSL;
Μια χαρά απλό και κατανοητό είναι το σύστημα. Όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά να γκρινιάζουμε γιατί ο γείτονας και όχι εγώ.

----------


## AntonyT

> Βασικά ο χάρτης τη μόνη ευκολία που έχει είναι να βλέπεις σε ποιες περιοχές τις χώρας υπάρχει δυνατότητα SFBB.
> Γιατί δεν ζητάς το ίδιο πράγμα και στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητα των παρόχων για συνδέσεις xDSL;
> Μια χαρά απλό και κατανοητό είναι το σύστημα. Όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά να γκρινιάζουμε γιατί ο γείτονας και όχι εγώ.


Είμαι ήδη χρήστης FFTH οπότε δεν είναι θέμα γκρινιάσματος καλό θα ήταν κάποια κλισέ να τα λέγαμε όταν έχουν ουσία. 

Σχετικά με το σύστημα, σαν προγραμματιστής γνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι απλό να έχεις μια τόσο ακριβής και ενημερωμένη βάση (αν και εμπορικά υπάρχουν έτοιμες). Η απορία μου ήταν γιατί δεν το πάνε ένα βήμα πιο κάτω.

Όσον αφορά τους χάρτες, είναι διαρκής η απορία μου γιατί δεν εξιχνρονίζονται με ακρίβεια ακόμα και στους ISP να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται (ακόμα και στην αναζήτηση VDSL του ΟΤΕ) περνάς 100σταδια αναζήτησης για να σου πει ότι δεν διαθέτουμε, ενώ θα μπορούσες με μια ματιά να δεις τι υπάρχει στην περιοχή σου και να επιλέξεις. Αλλά μάλλον τους βολεύει αυτό το θολό τοπίο για να σε έχουν από κοντά με ένα σωρό μπαρούφες ότι ναι μεν αλλά σύντομα θα γίνει (και ας ξέρουν ότι θα γίνει σε 1+ χρόνο). Αλλά φεύγει πολύ off-topic αυτή η κουβέντα.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έγραψα αν είναι εύκολο ή δύσκολο να γίνει αυτό, αλλά ότι είναι άνευ ουσίας. Για ένα χρήστη είναι σαφώς ευκολότερος ο υπάρχον τρόπος. Ο χάρτης διευκολύνει μόνο στην γνώση, που αλλού εκτός της οικοδομής μας υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## konenas

Με τον χάρτη θα βλέπαμε πως το σύστημα είναι για τους λίγους μόνο.

----------


## jkoukos

Μα αυτό ήδη είναι γνωστό, από τον προγραμματισμό του Vectoring και των NGA δικτύων. Σε αυτό στηρίζεται η συγκεκριμένη δράση.

----------


## minas

> Δεν έγραψα αν είναι εύκολο ή δύσκολο να γίνει αυτό, αλλά ότι είναι άνευ ουσίας. Για ένα χρήστη είναι σαφώς ευκολότερος ο υπάρχον τρόπος. Ο χάρτης διευκολύνει μόνο στην γνώση, που αλλού εκτός της οικοδομής μας υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και τίποτα παραπάνω.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Λόγω κακής εισαγωγής δεδομένων έχω πετύχει πολλές φορές διπλά ή λανθασμένα ονόματα δήμων ή περιοχών, οδό που πρέπει να πας σε άλλη περιοχή για να την εμφανίσει στο dropdown, κλπ.

Νομίζω ότι ο χάρτης θα βοηθούσε και στην ορθότητα των στοιχείων, απλά χρειάζεται περισσότερη δουλειά για να συντηρείται...

----------


## jkoukos

Έχεις δίκιο και ισχύει κάποιες φορές στον έλεγχο της διαθεσιμότητας των παρόχων.
Όμως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση του SFBB αλλά και στη νέα σελίδα της Vodafone για την διαθεσιμότητα, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει λάθος. Και αυτό διότι ξεκινά έλεγχο με ΤΚ και όχι Νομό και Περιοχή/Δήμο βγάζονταςι αμέσως τις διευθύνσεις μόνο του ΤΚ.
Επίσης στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση βγάζει μόνο τις διευθύνσεις που έχουν δυνατότητα εγγραφής στο πρόγραμμα και όχι όλες που ανήκουν στον ΤΚ.

----------


## darkmadness

Για τους λίγους και τους εκλεκτούς...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Για τους λίγους και τους εκλεκτούς...


Εχετε δεί πόσο κόπο και χρόνο χρειάζεται για να φτάσει οπτική σε κάθε πολυκατοικία σε 2-3 τετράγωνα ?

15 μέρες είχανε διαλύσει την περιοχή, όπου τους επιτρέπανε οι κάτοικοι, δουλεύανε και Κυριακές.

Ξεκινάμε με την μετακίνηση των σταθμευμένων, μερικά έχουν και κουκούλα..

ΥΓ 
Διαλέξανε περιοχές κοντά στα ΑΚ, εκεί που δεν αναβαθμίζονται τα καφαο.
Πήγαν και πιό πέρα..

----------


## Collective_Soul

Για ενα πτωχευμενο/αποτυχημενο κρατος οπως η Ελλαδα θα ελεγα οτι σε θεματα ιντερνετ θα μπορουσαμε να ειμασταν και χειροτερα.... τα πραγματα βελτιωνονται σε σχεση με τις υποδομες και με αλλες κυβερνησεις μπορει να υπαρξει περαιτερω επιταχυνση...

Και εδω που ειμαι ειναι θαυμα οτι εχω 50αρα αλλα συνεβη και αυτο και στο μελλον τα πραγματα θα καλυτερευουν και κατω απο την Ακροπολη και στην Περιφερεια

----------


## emeliss

Να υπενθυμίσω το εξής. Θα δώσουν στην αγορά (η λέξη αγορά δεν είναι τυχαία εδώ) μέχρι 50 εκ. μέσα στα επόμενα 3 χρόνια. Μέσα στα 3 χρόνια θα έχουν εισπράξει 240 εκ. από το σύνολο των πελατών από τα νέα τέλη για την σταθερή τηλεφωνία και IPTV. Τέλη που εισπράτουν εδώ και καιρό και θα συνεχίσουν να εισπράτουν βάζοντας ένα τεράστιο βαρίδι σε όλους τους πελάτες και την αγορα. 
Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.

----------


## Mr Arkadin

> Ξεκινάμε με την μετακίνηση των σταθμευμένων, μερικά έχουν και κουκούλα..


Υπάρχουν λύσεις πάντως. Η Inalan από τον κορμό μέχρι το σπίτι μου έφτασε κόβοντας μια τομή πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο ανάμεσα στη «ράχη» και τα πλακάκια. Για 100 μέτρα τους πήρε μόνο 2 ώρες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Υπάρχουν λύσεις πάντως. Η Inalan από τον κορμό μέχρι το σπίτι μου έφτασε κόβοντας μια τομή πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο ανάμεσα στη «ράχη» και τα πλακάκια. Για 100 μέτρα τους πήρε μόνο 2 ώρες.


Ναι, αλλά έφερε μόνο σ' εσένα.

Για να πας στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία πρέπει να διασχίσεις και τον δρόμο.
FTTH σε κάθε πολυκατοικία του τετραγώνου.
Και σκίζουνε τον δρόμο σε τέτοιο σημείο ώστε να μπαίνει εύκολα στην πολυκατοικία.
Προσέχοντας για τα υδραυλικά.

Και κάνουν και φρεάτια ανά αραιά και που.
Φέρνουν και βαρέλα να ρίξει μπετόν.
Και ασφαλτικό να ρίξει άσφαλτο.

Οπως βλέπεις δυσκολεύει το πράγμα.

----------


## nikgr

κρινοντας απο την προχειροδουλειά της wind στην πόλη μου όσον αφορά την αποκατάσταση των κακώσεων του οδοστρώματος και πεζοδρομίων θα έλεγα ότι ειδα οτι δε χρειάζονται τοσο χρόνο για ftth σε σχέση με το απλό vdsl vectoring.

Αν χρειάστηκαν 1μέρα για να χαράξουν κατα μήκος το δρομο και για τα φρεάτια, μια δουλειά που θα έκαναν ούτως ή άλλως για το vectoring, το πολύ να χρειάστηκαν αλλες 2 μέρες στο τετράγωνο για την υπόλοιπη δουλεια με τα κάθετα αυλάκια στις οικοδομές.
Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ούτε καν μπάζωσαν σωστά τα αυλάκια.

----------


## AntonyT

To θέμα είναι ότι είμαστε στην κατάσταση όποιος προλάβει. Ο καθένας σκάβει στο «τσιφλίκι» του και μετά θα ανταλλάσσουν υπηρεσίες υποδομών γιατί θα συμφέρει σε σχέση με το να σκάψουν πάλι. «Μαφία» θα καταντήσει το FFTH στην Ελλάδα, ανοργάνωτα και άναρχα. 

Θα γινώ γραφικός, αλλά χωρίς εθνικό κεντρικό σχέδιο υποδομών, μπανανία θα γίνει πάλι και θα του δούμε αργότερα με τις συνέχεις βλάβες. Μια φορά είχαμε εν έτη 201x να φτιάξουμε νέας γενιάς (και ίσως τελευταίας από πλευράς μέσου καλωδίωσης) υποδομών και τα κάναμε σαν τα μούτρα μας.

----------


## konenas

> To θέμα είναι ότι είμαστε στην κατάσταση όποιος προλάβει. Ο καθένας σκάβει στο «τσιφλίκι» του και μετά θα ανταλλάσσουν υπηρεσίες υποδομών γιατί θα συμφέρει σε σχέση με το να σκάψουν πάλι. «Μαφία» θα καταντήσει το FFTH στην Ελλάδα, ανοργάνωτα και άναρχα. 
> 
> Θα γινώ γραφικός, αλλά χωρίς εθνικό κεντρικό σχέδιο υποδομών, μπανανία θα γίνει πάλι και θα του δούμε αργότερα με τις συνέχεις βλάβες. Μια φορά είχαμε εν έτη 201x να φτιάξουμε νέας γενιάς (και ίσως τελευταίας από πλευράς μέσου καλωδίωσης) υποδομών και τα κάναμε σαν τα μούτρα μας.


 :One thumb up: 

πολλές φορές είχαμε αλλά τα σχέδια έγιναν για να φάνε και μόνο. Θυμάμαι 1 φορά επί ΠΑΣΟΚ και 2 φορές επί ΝΔ Κωστήκα έχουμε πληρώσει για σχεδιασμό.

----------


## nikgr

εγω θέλω να ρωτησω τι θα γινει στη 2η αναθεση που θα ανακοινωθει σε κανα μηνα οσον αφορα το ftth.
Ας πουμε οτι το δικο μου αστικο κέντρο το πήρε η wind. θα μπορεί τις υπόλοιπες καμπίνες του κέντρου να τις υλοποιησει ο ΟΤΕ ως ftth? Ή δε θα συμφέρει και ο καθενας θα επεκταθει στις καμπινες που ανέλαβε στην 1η ανάθεση?

με ποιο κριτηριο θα δοθουν οι καμπίνες αν ενδιαφερθουν 2 πάροχοι?

Υπάρχει περίπτωση στη 2η ανάθεση να δουμε καμπίνες που δόθηκαν ως vectoring vdsl να επεκτείνονται σε ftth με αφορμη και τη ζήτηση στα κουπόνια?

----------


## jkoukos

Καταρχήν δεν υπάρχει άμεση συσχέτιση του προγράμματος αναθέσεων από τον κανονισμό του Vectoring (και γενικά νέων δικτύων NGA) με το SFBB. Απλά με το δεύτερο γίνεται προσπάθεια να αυξηθούν τα δίκτυα υψηλών ταχυτήτων και ταυτόχρονα να παρακινήσουν τους χρήστες να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν.

Ο κανονισμός προβλέπει ότι από εδώ και πέρα, μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να αναλάβει αδιάθετες καμπίνες σε περιοχή που ήδη την έχει αναλάβει από προηγούμενη ανάθεση άλλος πάροχος.
Τα κριτήρια ανάθεσης, αν τις ζητήσουν 2 ή περισσότεροι πάροχοι, είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια με την αρχική ανάθεση. Με απλά λόγια, όποιος ζητήσει το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κάλυψης και στον μικρότερο χρόνο υλοποίησης.
Όμως εκτιμώ ότι δύσκολα θα γίνει πράξη αυτό, εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων (αν υπάρξουν και τέτοιες).

Επίσης προβλέπει ότι μπορεί κάποιος να εγκαταστήσει δίκτυο FTTH, σε περιοχή που την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος παρέχοντας οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία. Αλλά δεν μπορεί να δώσει υπηρεσία σε οικοδομή που έχει ήδη παρουσία αυτός (αν δίνει FTTH). Π.χ. η Wind έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή σου για να FTTH, αλλά για Χ λόγους δεν έχει κάλυψη η οικοδομή σου. Μπορεί να περάσει FTTH η Vodafone (ή άλλος) σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο και να σε συνδέσει. Αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις κι εσύ είναι εξαιρετικά ασύμφορο οικονομικά να γίνει. 

To πρώτο και εύκολο σχετικά βήμα είναι το FTTC. Να φθάσει δηλαδή η οπτική ίνα στην καμπίνα. Το επόμενο και δυσκολότερο βήμα, είναι να επεκταθεί από την καμπίνα προς όλες τις οικοδομές που καλύπτει αυτή.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Καταρχήν δεν υπάρχει άμεση συσχέτιση του προγράμματος αναθέσεων από τον κανονισμό του Vectoring (και γενικά νέων δικτύων NGA) με το SFBB. Απλά με το δεύτερο γίνεται προσπάθεια να αυξηθούν τα δίκτυα υψηλών ταχυτήτων και ταυτόχρονα να παρακινήσουν τους χρήστες να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν.
> 
> Ο κανονισμός προβλέπει ότι από εδώ και πέρα, μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να αναλάβει αδιάθετες καμπίνες σε περιοχή που ήδη την έχει αναλάβει από προηγούμενη ανάθεση άλλος πάροχος.
> Τα κριτήρια ανάθεσης, αν τις ζητήσουν 2 ή περισσότεροι πάροχοι, είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια με την αρχική ανάθεση. Με απλά λόγια, όποιος ζητήσει το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κάλυψης και στον μικρότερο χρόνο υλοποίησης.
> Όμως εκτιμώ ότι δύσκολα θα γίνει πράξη αυτό, εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων (αν υπάρξουν και τέτοιες).
> 
> Επίσης προβλέπει ότι μπορεί κάποιος να εγκαταστήσει δίκτυο FTTH, σε περιοχή που την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος παρέχοντας οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία. Αλλά δεν μπορεί να δώσει υπηρεσία σε οικοδομή που έχει ήδη παρουσία αυτός (αν δίνει FTTH). Π.χ. η Wind έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή σου για να FTTH, αλλά για Χ λόγους δεν έχει κάλυψη η οικοδομή σου. Μπορεί να περάσει FTTH η Vodafone (ή άλλος) σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο και να σε συνδέσει. Αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις κι εσύ είναι εξαιρετικά ασύμφορο οικονομικά να γίνει. 
> 
> To πρώτο και εύκολο σχετικά βήμα είναι το FTTC. Να φθάσει δηλαδή η οπτική ίνα στην καμπίνα. Το επόμενο και δυσκολότερο βήμα, είναι να επεκταθεί από την καμπίνα προς όλες τις οικοδομές που καλύπτει αυτή.


Ας δώσουν παντού FTTC έως 300 Mbps (και κουπονακι) και για αρκετά χρόνια, δε νομίζω να γκρινιάξει κανείς... Παραπάνω από το 95% των καταναλωτών, τον υπερκαλύπτει αυτή η ταχύτητα. Έτσι πιστεύω εγώ...

----------


## emeliss

Έτσι και αλλιώς για το 5% μιλάμε εδώ. Τόσο προβλέπεται να φτάσει το FTTH. Για το 95% δεν παίζει το δίκοπο κουπόνι.

----------


## tiatrou

> Τα κριτήρια ανάθεσης, αν τις ζητήσουν 2 ή περισσότεροι πάροχοι, είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια με την αρχική ανάθεση. Με απλά λόγια, όποιος ζητήσει το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κάλυψης και στον μικρότερο χρόνο υλοποίησης.
> .


Το ποσοστό κάλυψεις 100% δεν θα είναι πλέον, αφού θα αναλαμβάνουν ΚΑΦΑΟ, και όχι ολόκληρο το Αστικο κέντρο όπως ήταν στην Α φάση;

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχουν πολλά ακόμη προς διάθεση αστικά κέντρα, όπως και άλλα που το ποσοστό κάλυψης είναι κάτω από το 50%, ακόμη και κοντά στο 30%.

----------


## tiatrou

> Υπάρχουν πολλά ακόμη προς διάθεση αστικά κέντρα, όπως και άλλα που το ποσοστό κάλυψης είναι κάτω από το 50%, ακόμη και κοντά στο 30%.


Σε αυτά τα Α/Κ, δεν μπορεί να διεκδικήσει ένα ΚΑΦΑΟ η vodafone και ένα η Wind; Αν διεκδικήσουν το ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ και οι δύο, ποιος έχει προτεραιότητα; Αυτός που δεσμεύεται ότι θα το υλοποιήσει γρηγορότερα ή αυτός που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη κάλυψη συνολικά σε όλο το Α/Κ που ανήκει το ΚΑΦΑΟ;

----------


## jkoukos

Έγραψα παραπάνω ποια είναι και με ποια σειρά. Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κάλυψης και αν είναι ίδιο ή ζητούν τις ίδιες καμπίνες, ο συντομότερος χρόνος ολοκλήρωσης.
Δεν έχει πλεονέκτημα ο πάροχος που ήδη έχει καμπίνες σε περιοχή που την ανέλαβε σε προηγούμενη ανάθεση.

----------


## emeliss

Στην ετήσια ανάθεση δηλαδή, η αίτηση γίνεται πάλι ανά αστικό για τα εναπομείναντα KV. Δεν γίνεται μεμονωμένα ανά KV.

----------


## tiatrou

> Στην ετήσια ανάθεση δηλαδή, η αίτηση γίνεται πάλι ανά αστικό για τα εναπομείναντα KV. Δεν γίνεται μεμονωμένα ανά KV.


Τώρα κατάλαβα!!!  :One thumb up:  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## computersgr

Πάντας όταν θα καλούν να μου πουλήσουν FTTH θα τους λέω πάτε πρώτα sfbb.gr κάντε μια αναζήτηση στο ΤΚ μου.... για να πάρετε πρώτα την απάντηση "Δεν υπάρχουν προσφορές SFBB υπηρεσιών στον ταχυδρομικό κωδικό που επιλέξατε." και μετά αποδείξτε μου τι χρώμα ίνα θα μου παραδώσετε  :Smile:

----------


## dancerman

για μια ακομα φορα η προχειροδουλεια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο, φτιαχνουμε site για μελλοντικη χρηση μονο για καποιους και τρεχα γυρευε κοσμακη να βγαλεις ακρη αμα εχεις διαθεσιμοτητα, επισης αυτο το τρυπα σκαψε κλεισε και το κακην κακως κλεισιμο της οπτικης ινας να δειτε τι εχει να γινει οταν θα ειναι να περασει δεη, υδρευση κτλ που θα κοβεται η οπτικη και τελικα οχι 1γιγα δε θα εχεις θα μενεις για χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ μεχρι να αποκατασταθει η βλαβη. το να μπενει η οπτικη ινα με αυτον τον τροπο μ θυμιζει τα καλωδια που κρεμονται μεταξυ των σπιτιων σε κατι ασιατικες συνοικιες και δεν ξερεις που παει τι.

----------


## Symos

> για μια ακομα φορα η προχειροδουλεια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο, φτιαχνουμε site για μελλοντικη χρηση μονο για καποιους και τρεχα γυρευε κοσμακη να βγαλεις ακρη αμα εχεις διαθεσιμοτητα, επισης αυτο το τρυπα σκαψε κλεισε και το κακην κακως κλεισιμο της οπτικης ινας να δειτε τι εχει να γινει οταν θα ειναι να περασει δεη, υδρευση κτλ που θα κοβεται η οπτικη και τελικα οχι 1γιγα δε θα εχεις θα μενεις για χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ μεχρι να αποκατασταθει η βλαβη. το να μπενει η οπτικη ινα με αυτον τον τροπο μ θυμιζει τα καλωδια που κρεμονται μεταξυ των σπιτιων σε κατι ασιατικες συνοικιες και δεν ξερεις που παει τι.


Δηλαδή δεν σου αρέσει ούτε το ασιατικό "μοντέλο" με τα καλώδια στις κολώνες (λογικό), ούτε όμως το εναλλακτικό (σκάψιμο του δρόμου).
Εσύ πώς το σκέφτεσαι δηλαδή; Από πού θα έπρεπε να περνάνε οι οπτικές, από τον μανδύα της γης; Ή να τις ακουμπάμε στην άκρη του δρόμου ώστε αν θέλει στο μέλλον η ΔΕΗ να σκάψει, να τις σηκώνει λίγο και να σκάβει από κάτω, όπως κάνουμε με τα καλώδια του σπιτιού όταν σκουπίζουμε με την ηλεκτρική;

Το αν στο μέλλον κάποιος που κάνει εργασίες στον δρόμο τις κόψει, δεν εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο που μπήκανε, αλλά από την οργάνωση σε άλλο επίπεδο. Την οποία ναι, σε γενικές γραμμές δεν την έχουμε, αλλά ο σκοπός είναι να την αποκτήσουμε, όχι να εφεύρουμε ξανά τον τροχό γιατί δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια δουλειά σωστά.

----------


## dancerman

> Δηλαδή δεν σου αρέσει ούτε το ασιατικό "μοντέλο" με τα καλώδια στις κολώνες (λογικό), ούτε όμως το εναλλακτικό (σκάψιμο του δρόμου).
> Εσύ πώς το σκέφτεσαι δηλαδή; Από πού θα έπρεπε να περνάνε οι οπτικές, από τον μανδύα της γης; Ή να τις ακουμπάμε στην άκρη του δρόμου ώστε αν θέλει στο μέλλον η ΔΕΗ να σκάψει, να τις σηκώνει λίγο και να σκάβει από κάτω, όπως κάνουμε με τα καλώδια του σπιτιού όταν σκουπίζουμε με την ηλεκτρική;
> 
> Το αν στο μέλλον κάποιος που κάνει εργασίες στον δρόμο τις κόψει, δεν εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο που μπήκανε, αλλά από την οργάνωση σε άλλο επίπεδο. Την οποία ναι, σε γενικές γραμμές δεν την έχουμε, αλλά ο σκοπός είναι να την αποκτήσουμε, όχι να εφεύρουμε ξανά τον τροχό γιατί δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια δουλειά σωστά.


Δηλαδή εσύ αυτό κατάλαβες απ' όλο αυτό που έγραψα; Σίγουρα από κάπου θα περάσουν αλλά δε γίνεται να γίνουν σουρωτηρια οι δρόμοι και να περάσει η οπτική από όπου να ναι γτ μετά θα το βρούμε μπροστά μας όταν θα δημιουργηθεί βλάβη σε άλλο παράλληλο δίκτυο. Όταν θα βάζουν κομπρεσέρ και θ τρυπάνε πεζοδρόμια οι εργάτες σιγά μην σκάσουν άμα χαλάσει η οπτική.

----------


## jkoukos

Μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να γίνει αντίστοιχη εργασία (νερό αέριο, ρεύμα κλπ);
To πρόβλημα είναι ότι γίνονται σουρωτήρια (αλήθεια πως αλλιώς θα περάσουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μέτρα σε όλη την χώρα) ή ότι δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος από την όποια αρχή για σωστή αποκατάσταση στην πρότερη κατάσταση (αν αυτή ήταν σωστή);

----------


## AntonyT

> Μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να γίνει αντίστοιχη εργασία (νερό αέριο, ρεύμα κλπ);
> To πρόβλημα είναι ότι γίνονται σουρωτήρια (αλήθεια πως αλλιώς θα περάσουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μέτρα σε όλη την χώρα) ή ότι δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος από την όποια αρχή για σωστή αποκατάσταση στην πρότερη κατάσταση (αν αυτή ήταν σωστή);


Νομίζω ότι έδωσες την απάντηση μόνος σου, τα δίκτια που ανέφερες είναι ενιαία και απλά πουλάει μόνο ο παροχής την υπηρεσία χωρίς να ασχολείται με το δικτιού. (στη ΔΕΗ πλέον πας σε οποίον παροχή θέλεις χωρίς αλλαγές στις καλωδιώσεις, και στο αέριο υπάρχει η κεντρική υποδομή και απλά αγοράζεις αέριο από διαφορετικές εταιρίες). Δεν έχεις πχ για γειτονικές οικοδομές διαφορετικές εταιρίες να σκάβουν για να βάλουν νερό, ρεύμα ή αέριο. Άλλος την υποδομή και την συντήρηση και άλλος την παροχή υπηρεσίας.

Όμως δεν το πάνε έτσι, όπως ανέφερα το πάνε με την λογική οποίος προλάβει να κερδίσει τις περιοχές και μετά θα πουλάει ο ένας στον άλλον και αν θέλει να σκάψει κάποιος ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο δεν θα τον αφήσουν έμμεσος. Μαφία….

----------


## jkoukos

Ποιος σου είπε ότι τώρα σε μια περιοχή σκάβουν όλοι οι πάροχοι; Μόνο ένας περνά το δικό του δίκτυο και όλοι οι άλλοι παίρνουν από αυτόν υπηρεσία στη χοντρική.
Το μόνο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που έχει ο καθένας για πάρτη του, είναι του κεντρικού κορμού που συνδέει τις εγκαταστάσεις του με τα αντίστοιχα DSLAM των αστικών κέντρων στα οποία έχουν παρουσία. Αλλά αυτά ουδεμία άμεση σχέση έχουν με εμάς ως πελάτες. Απλά μέσω αυτών μπορούμε να βγούμε στο διαδίκτυο.

Αν μιλάς για υπηρεσίες FTTC, έτσι γίνεται σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Μόνο σε FTTH κανείς μπορεί να έχει το δικό του δίκτυο σε κάθε περιοχή, αλλά αυτό είναι αντιοικονομικό και δεν εφαρμόζεται ούτε στο εξωτερικό εκτός στις περιοχές που είναι φιλέτα σύμφωνα με τους παρόχους. Μήπως έχεις την εντύπωση ότι το FTTH και το Gigabit στην Γερμανία, Γαλλία, Βρετανία, Αμερική έχει παρουσία παντού και δεν έχουν καθόλου το 24άρι ή παρακάτω;

----------


## AntonyT

> Αν μιλάς για υπηρεσίες FTTC, έτσι γίνεται σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Μόνο σε FTTH κανείς μπορεί να έχει το δικό του δίκτυο σε κάθε περιοχή, αλλά αυτό είναι αντιοικονομικό και δεν εφαρμόζεται ούτε στο εξωτερικό εκτός στις περιοχές που είναι φιλέτα σύμφωνα με τους παρόχους. Μήπως έχεις την εντύπωση ότι το FTTH και το Gigabit στην Γερμανία, Γαλλία, Βρετανία, Αμερική έχει παρουσία παντού και δεν έχουν καθόλου το 24άρι ή παρακάτω;


Μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, το «παρόν» είναι τα; FFTH δεν είναι η πιπιλά του υποτιθέμενου VDSL (FFTC). Στο FFTC είχαν χωριστεί οι περιοχές και ακόμα και 10 χρόνια μετά πολλές βασικές περιοχές τις Ελλάδος (και Αθηνά/Θεσσαλονίκη) δεν έχουν FFTC γιατί κάποιο ανέλαβαν το κομμάτι τους και δεν το υλοποίησαν. Στην Τούμπα Θεσσαλονίκης το είχε αναλάβει η Vodafone πριν από κάποια χρόνια και ακόμα το «υλοποίει»

Στο θέμα του FFTH είναι τελείως άναρχο το τοπίο, σκάβει ο καθένας ανάλογα με το που έρχεται νέος πελάτης. Άναρχα τελείως και εάν έρθει κάποιος να τους οριοθετήσει σήμερα θα πούνε μα εμείς έχουμε δικό μας δικτιού και έτσι θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε.

Οπότε 
1) ή θα γίνουν αυτοί οι πάροχοι υποδομής δικτύου και θα πουλάνε σε άλλους χωρίς όμως να τους καθορίζει την τιμή ενιαία και ισότιμα κάποιος, έτσι θα πουλάνε όσο θέλουν με αποτέλεσμα να μην πέφτουν οι τιμές ή να είναι πάντα οι ίδιοι πιο πάνω.
2) ή θα δούμε να σκάβετε τουλάχιστον ένα ακόμα δίκτυο σαν βασικός πάχος υποδομής (αλλά όχι internet) που θα πουλάει υποδομή σε τρίτους
3) ή θα καταρρεύσει και αυτό και θα σκάβει ο OTE ή Vodafone και οποίος άλλος θέλει παράλληλα.

Από τα 3 βλέπω το δεύτερο να απομακρύνεται και το τρίτο να μην είναι εφικτό οικονομικά και τεχνικά, για αυτό λέω ότι είμαστε σε κατάσταση «τσιφλίκι» της 1ης περίπτωσης. Σε αυτό ποντάρουν οι μικρές εταιρίες που σκάβουν σήμερα ή να τους αγοράσει κάποιος ή να παίζουν αυτοί τον ρολό του ρυθμιστή.

----------


## jkoukos

Οι πρώτες αναθέσεις FTTC ξεκίνησαν μόλις πριν έναν χρόνο. Για ποιες αναφέρεσαι που έπρεπε να υλοποιηθούν χρόνια πριν (π.χ. της Vodafone);
Όσον αφορά το FTTH που έχεις δει να σκάβουν πολλοί πάροχοι στην ίδια περιοχή; Καλά-καλά μετρημένες στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού είναι όλες οι περιοχές μέχρι τώρα.
Έχεις ιδέα τι ισχύει στη χώρα μας με το νέο κανονιστικό πλαίσιο, αν ανακαλύψαμε τον τροχό ή ακολουθούμε σε γενικές γραμμές τα σχέδια που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και σε άλλες χώρες και γενικά πως έχουν τα πράγματα;
Με αυτά που γράφεις δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι είναι συρραφές δώθε και κείθε.

----------


## AntonyT

Να σε ρωτήσω, η InaLan, HCN και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πως σκάβουν σήμερα για FFTH? 

Τους καθορίζει κάποια αρχή και ένα γενικό σχέδιο για ποιες περιοχές θα σκάψουν ή τους καθορίζει το που είναι οι πελάτες τους και επεκτείνουν το δίκτυο τους ανάλογος?

Εάν αργότερα θελήσει να σκάψει κάποιος, θα σκάψει διπλά του ή θα προτιμήσει να μπει στο δικό τους δίκτυο?

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν παγιώνεται μια κατάσταση και ο κάθε πάροχος FFTH σκάβει όπως θέλει άναρχα και μετά λέει ότι αυτή περιοχή είναι δικιά μου εμμέσως, και αν θέλετε σκάψτε δίπλα μου.

Οπότε για πιο κανονιστικό πλαίσιο μιλάς, γιατί για το FFTH δεν βρήκα κάτι (μόνο για το FFTC) . Εκτός και αν πράγματι είμαι άσχετος και οι εταιρίες inalan, hcn σκάβουν με κάποιο σχέδιο και απλά εμείς αδίκως περιμένουμε να έρθουν στην περιοχή μας και φυσικά να έχουμε ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## jkoukos

Αα, καλά! Συγκρίνεις Inalan και HCN με τους 5 (σήμερα) κανονικούς τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους που προσφέρουν ολοκληρωμένες υπηρεσίες. Πόσους ενεργούς πελάτες έχουν τα τελευταία χρόνια, πόσες περιοχές καλύπτουν και αν συγκρίνονται αυτά με τους άλλους.
Καθορίστηκε μια διαδικασία και ζητήθηκε να μετέχουν όποιοι και όπου θέλουν σε όλη την χώρα. Εκτός από 3 κανείς άλλος δεν παρουσιάστηκε. Μπορείς να βρεις όλες τις πληροφορίες και τις αποφάσεις στην πλέον επίσημη πηγή. To FTTC είναι η αρχή, το πρώτο βήμα για να ξεκολλήσουμε από το ADSL και αποτελεί σκαλοπάτι για τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες του FTTH. Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι σε περιοχή που την έχει αναλάβει ένα πάροχος για να δώσει FTTH, θα έρθει κάποιος άλλος να κάνει το ίδιο; Ξοδεύοντας τεράστια ποσά χωρίς να έχει εξασφαλισμένο κέρδος;

----------


## AntonyT

> Αα, καλά! Συγκρίνεις Inalan και HCN με τους 5 (σήμερα) κανονικούς τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους που προσφέρουν ολοκληρωμένες υπηρεσίες.


Ποιοι είναι οι 5 εγώ 3 ξέρω. Όσο για το ολοκληρωμένες μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει την οδηγία της E.E. με τον στόχο του 1 gbps. Ο σκοπός είναι να υπάρχουν πάροχοι μόνο internet και από εκεί αι πέρα να αξιοποιούν άλλες εταιρίες νέες υπηρεσίες (αλλά και οι ίδιες εάν θέλουν να μπουν στην αγορά). Όλα θα περνάνε και θα εξελίσσονται μέσα από το δύκτιο αγνοώντας την τεχνολογία του μέσου που αργεί να εξελιχτεί σε φυσικό επίπεδο και είναι τροχοπέδη για την ανάπτυξη (και τον ανταγωνισμό)




> Καθορίστηκε μια διαδικασία και ζητήθηκε να μετέχουν όποιοι και όπου θέλουν σε όλη την χώρα. Εκτός από 3 κανείς άλλος δεν παρουσιάστηκε. Μπορείς να βρεις όλες τις πληροφορίες και τις αποφάσεις στην πλέον επίσημη πηγή.


Ναι ωραίο φρούτο και αυτό, ζητήθηκε για υλοποίηση VDSL (+Vectoring) εμφανιστήκαν 3 που υπόσχονταν VDSL αλλά κάπου στην πορεία αυτό μετατράπηκε σε FFTH ενώ η προκήρυξη έλεγε για VDSL... (άσε είναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο αυτό μην το ανοίξουμε γιατί θα φτάσουμε στο θέμα της “παραπλάνησής” αν όχι «εξαπάτησης»). 

Δεν μου λες γιατί να κατέβουν παροχή που προσφέραν ήδη FFTH για να αναλάβουνε υλοποίηση τεχνολογίας VDSL (FFTC)? Οπότε μην λες ότι κατεβήκαν μόνο 3... να λες κατεβήκαν μόνο 3 για VDSL. Βέβαια τώρα οι 3 μεγάλοι καπάρωσαν τις περιοχές έτσι ώστε να πουλάνε σε άλλους και ως δια μαγείας υλοποιούν ξαφνικά και FTTH (τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει η Vodafone στην Τούμπα που μένω (FFTH ως το Q3 2019).




> To FTTC είναι η αρχή, το πρώτο βήμα για να ξεκολλήσουμε από το ADSL και αποτελεί σκαλοπάτι για τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες του FTTH. Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι σε περιοχή που την έχει αναλάβει ένα πάροχος για να δώσει FTTH, θα έρθει κάποιος άλλος να κάνει το ίδιο; Ξοδεύοντας τεράστια ποσά χωρίς να έχει εξασφαλισμένο κέρδος;


Μα αυτό λέω τόση ώρα, μιλάμε για τσιφλίκια. Εννοείτε ότι δεν θα κάτσει να δώσει άλλος, απλά θα αγοράσει από τον 1ο που έστησε το δίκτυο (VLU).

Για εμένα/εμάς το καλύτερο που θα κάνουν είναι να έρθουν στην περιοχή μας έτσι ώστε να υπάρξει ο απαραίτητος ανταγωνισμός και να πέσουν οι τιμές. Τώρα η πολιτική της inalan είναι δώστα όλα… η πολιτική της HCN να είμαι πιο κάτω από το VDSL του OTE. Εάν πέσει ο OTE (+άλλοι) θα πέσουν και οι τιμές του FFTH ή θα έχω επιλογή να πάω στον OTE/Vodafone/Wind. 

Δεν με νοιάζει ποιος θα κερδίσει με νοιάζει να υπάρχει πραγματικός ανταγωνισμός και αυτό δεν θα γίνει με τα τσιφλίκια του καθενός πετώντας με μαεστρία τους μικρούς όπως λες εκτός. Ξέρεις υπάρχει και η ιστορία του λαγού και της χελώνας, ήδη μια φορά βρέθηκαν προ εκπλήξεως οι μεγάλοι όταν προσπαθούσαν να μας πουλήσουν το VDSL και ο οποίο το βάφτισαν σε Fiber (θεωρώντας μας αγράμματους) και όταν φάγανε κράξιμο είπαν να υλοποιήσουν FFTH. Πονεμένη ιστορία.

Και για να γυρίσουμε ontopic, τα στοιχεία VLU και 24 μήνες επιδότησής που δίνουν δεν σου βρωμάνε ότι προορίζονται για τους 3 μεγάλους με τα 24αμινα πακέτα και όχι για τους μικρούς. (τουλάχιστον το περιόρισαν σε FFTH)

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ποιοι είναι οι 5 εγώ 3 ξέρω. Όσο για το ολοκληρωμένες μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει την οδηγία της E.E. με τον στόχο του 1 gbps. Ο σκοπός είναι να υπάρχουν πάροχοι μόνο internet και από εκεί αι πέρα να αξιοποιούν άλλες εταιρίες νέες υπηρεσίες (αλλά και οι ίδιες εάν θέλουν να μπουν στην αγορά). Όλα θα περνάνε και θα εξελίσσονται μέσα από το δύκτιο αγνοώντας την τεχνολογία του μέσου που αργεί να εξελιχτεί σε φυσικό επίπεδο και είναι τροχοπέδη για την ανάπτυξη (και τον ανταγωνισμό)
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι ωραίο φρούτο και αυτό, ζητήθηκε για υλοποίηση VDSL (+Vectoring) εμφανιστήκαν 3 που υπόσχονταν VDSL αλλά κάπου στην πορεία αυτό μετατράπηκε σε FFTH ενώ η προκήρυξη έλεγε για VDSL... (άσε είναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο αυτό μην το ανοίξουμε γιατί θα φτάσουμε στο θέμα της “παραπλάνησής” αν όχι «εξαπάτησης»). 
> 
> Δεν μου λες γιατί να κατέβουν παροχή που προσφέραν ήδη FFTH για να αναλάβουνε υλοποίηση τεχνολογίας VDSL (FFTC)? Οπότε μην λες ότι κατεβήκαν μόνο 3... να λες κατεβήκαν μόνο 3 για VDSL. Βέβαια τώρα οι 3 μεγάλοι καπάρωσαν τις περιοχές έτσι ώστε να πουλάνε σε άλλους και ως δια μαγείας υλοποιούν ξαφνικά και FTTH (τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει η Vodafone στην Τούμπα που μένω (FFTH ως το Q3 2019).
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry
Νυχτωμένος
Οπως πέσανε οι τιμές στην κινητή ?

ΥΓ
Στην κινητή κανείς δεν έσκαψε, κανείς δεν έχει τσιφλίκι  :Razz:

----------


## AntonyT

> Sorry
> Νυχτωμένος
> Οπως πέσανε οι τιμές στην κινητή ?
> 
> ΥΓ
> Στην κινητή κανείς δεν έσκαψε, κανείς δεν έχει τσιφλίκι


Σαφώς αναφέρομε στην πολιτική της HCN, αν του έρθει ο ΟΤΕ με Χ η HCN θα βάλει πιο κάτω από το Χ. Όπως κάνει σήμερα η Vodafone/Wind. Δεν είπα ότι θα γίνουν τσάμπα, καπιταλισμό έχουμε.

Όσο για την κινητή που αναφέρεις, δες πως ήταν τα πράγματα 20 χρονιά πριν. Σήμερα έχει παγιωθεί μια κατάσταση, αλλά και πάλι πριν λίγα χρονιά δεν θα έβρισκες πακέτα «σχεδόν» απεριόριστα (2000’++) με  25-30€.

----------


## ThReSh

> Για εμένα/εμάς το καλύτερο που θα κάνουν είναι να έρθουν στην περιοχή μας έτσι ώστε να υπάρξει ο απαραίτητος ανταγωνισμός και να πέσουν οι τιμές. Τώρα η πολιτική της inalan είναι δώστα όλα… η πολιτική της HCN να είμαι πιο κάτω από το VDSL του OTE. Εάν πέσει ο OTE (+άλλοι) θα πέσουν και οι τιμές του FFTH ή θα έχω επιλογή να πάω στον OTE/Vodafone/Wind.


Αν δεν πέσουν τα κόστη, οι τιμές δεν πέφτουν πραγματικά. Εκτός αν εννοείς να πέσουν όπως έπεφταν τόσα χρόνια, το οποίο είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να βουλιάξουν στα χρέη ουκ ολίγοι και να κλείσουν ή να εξαγοραστούν...

----------


## achiavg

Μήπως αυτό σημαινει οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουν καποια πραγματα στο νομικο πλαισιο τηλεπ/νιων;
Δεν γινεται με τις τιμες που εχουν να μην εχουν κερδη. Στη Γαλλια που προσφερουν με 20 ευρω 200/200 στις μεγάλες πόλεις δε βγαζουν κερδος;Εδω το χαμηλοτερο πακετο adsl με μονο ιντερνετ κανει γυρω στα 18 ευρω,πως γινεται αυτο να μην ειναι κερδοφορο,να πεις ειχαν περασει ινες παντου και χρεωναν 5 ευρω να το καταλαβω αλλα τοσα χρονια επενδυσεις δεν εκαναν στις ηδη υπαρχουσες υποδομες πατουσαν.

----------


## AlexTselikas

Καλα οχι και 20 ευρω για 200/200,λιγα λες :P.Οταν εμενα εκει ειχα 1000/250 με 18ευρω προσφορα και μετα απο τον χρονο πηγαινε στα 31.Αμα ηθελες επερνες 100/50 με 10αρι.Μια χαρα στεκονται οι εταιρειες εκει.Απλα εδω ειναι μαφια α.ε.

----------


## achiavg

Αυτο ακριβως,πολλοι εδω περα δικαιολογούν την κατασταση οτι πρεπει να είμαστε ευγνώμων που κανουν τωρα εργα,που θα ολοκληρωθουν τουλαχιστον ενα χρονο πανω απο το χρονοδιαγραμμα... και θα χρεωνουν τα 50/5 μονο ιντερνετ 30+ ευρω.... ουτε καν 50/50 παλι σε χαλκο θα πατανε.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι παρολο που λενε ο τελικος σκοπος ειναι οπτικη στην πολυκατοικία εννοούν σε 15 χρονια μετα οχι σε 5 που νομίζουν μερικοί,ήμουν νιος και γέρασα με adsl 10+ χρόνια και το αστείο είναι τώρα έχω χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από όταν πρώτο έβαλα  :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Μήπως αυτό σημαινει οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουν καποια πραγματα στο νομικο πλαισιο τηλεπ/νιων;
> Δεν γινεται με τις τιμες που εχουν να μην εχουν κερδη. Στη Γαλλια που προσφερουν με 20 ευρω 200/200 στις μεγάλες πόλεις δε βγαζουν κερδος;Εδω το χαμηλοτερο πακετο adsl με μονο ιντερνετ κανει γυρω στα 18 ευρω,πως γινεται αυτο να μην ειναι κερδοφορο,να πεις ειχαν περασει ινες παντου και χρεωναν 5 ευρω να το καταλαβω αλλα τοσα χρονια επενδυσεις δεν εκαναν στις ηδη υπαρχουσες υποδομες πατουσαν.


Πόσους πελάτες έχει στην Γαλλία; 
Ας πούμε οτι έχεις κόστος   1.000.0000 ευρώ   και έχεις 1.000.000 πελάτες  και στην άλλη περίπτωση   έχεις κόστος 200.000 ευρώ αλλά έχεις 100.000 πελάτες

Ξέρεις πόσο έχει χονδρική η llu γραμμή εδώ;   8 ευρώ + φπα περίπου 10 ευρώ - τα 18 για την adsl του μένουν 8 (μαζί με το φπα) 
Πόσο κοστίζει το Internet feed στην Γαλλία - κεντρική Ευρώπη και πόσο εδώ;

----------


## achiavg

Δε απαιτω να εχει το καθε χωριο FTTH αλλα Αθηνα 3.500.000, Λαρισα 200.000, Θεσσαλονίκη 800.000, δλδ σε τοσο μεγαλες πόλεις ειναι ασύμφορο σε σχέση με την Γαλλία;  
Στις Σερρες η βουλγαρικη εταιρια πως περασε παντου ινες,αμα ηταν ασύμφορο θα το εκανε;
Επισης οχι δεν ξερω ποσο κανει χονδρικη η llu γραμμη αλλα φανταζομαι δεν ειναι φθηνη,αμα ειναι πανακριβη το ερωτημα μου ειναι το γιατι; Γιατι ειναι ακριβη τι αυξανει το κοστος;

----------


## Symos

> Πόσους πελάτες έχει στην Γαλλία; 
> Ας πούμε οτι έχεις κόστος 1.000.0000 ευρώ και έχεις 1.000.000 πελάτες  και στην άλλη περίπτωση   έχεις κόστος 200.000 ευρώ αλλά έχεις 100.000 πελάτες


Γιατί στη Γαλλία να έχεις κόστος 1€ ανά πελάτη και στην Ελλάδα 2€; 
Το κόστος του "σκαψίματος" πόσο είναι στη Γαλλία (βασικός μισθός εργάτη 1.500€) και πόσο στην Ελλάδα (ούτε τα μισά);
Τα πάγια κόστη της εταιρείας (κόστος διοίκησης, customer support, ενοίκια κλπ.) αντίστοιχα πόσο είναι εδώ και πόσο εκεί;

ΟΚ, προφανώς υπάρχουν και οι οικονομίες κλίμακας που ευνοούν τον Γάλλο, αλλά είναι μόνο ένα κομμάτι του παζλ.

Όσο για το γιατί η χονδρική εδώ κοστίζει 8€, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον achiavg. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβή ή όχι, αλλά αν είναι ακριβή (σε σχέση με τη Γαλλία πάλι π.χ.), γιατί είναι ακριβή;

----------


## achiavg

Άμα είναι 8 ευρω ανά γραμμή adsl για μένα είναι πολλά αφού μιλάμε για χαλκό που έχει χιλιοπληρωθει τόσες δεκαετίες.
Ίσως άρχισε ακριβά και έμεινε έτσι επειδή ουσιαστικά ένας πάροχος έπαιρνε τα λεφτά των ενοικίων, ο οποίος σχεδόν όλος μαζί με την υποδομή που πληρώθηκε από Έλληνες πολίτες έγινε ιδιωτικός....
Η το άλλο που μερικές εταιρίες διαμαρτύρονται τώρα ότι το VDSL έχει χαμηλή ζήτηση. Ε φυσικά με τέτοιες τιμές δεν είναι ότι ο κόσμος δε θέλει αλλά δε μπορεί.
Όσους ξέρω με VDSL κάτω τον 30 η συγκατοικούν οπότε μοιράζεται το έξοδο ή είναι τυχεροί και ο μπαμπάς έχει λεφτά.
Το πιο φθηνό VDSL που έχω βρει με μόνο ίντερνετ είναι 28 ευρώ στην Wind του οποίου η τιμή είναι ας πούμε οκ αλλά πχ Καλλιθέα οι καμπίνες ενεργοποιούνται από το Δεκέμβριο και όπου έχω ρωτήσει κανείς δεν ξέρει τίποτα, εκτός βέβαια από το κατάστημα της wind που κάθε μήνα λέει αυτόν τον μήνα  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί στη Γαλλία να έχεις κόστος 1€ ανά πελάτη και στην Ελλάδα 2€; 
> Το κόστος του "σκαψίματος" πόσο είναι στη Γαλλία (βασικός μισθός εργάτη 1.500€) και πόσο στην Ελλάδα (ούτε τα μισά);
> Τα πάγια κόστη της εταιρείας (κόστος διοίκησης, customer support, ενοίκια κλπ.) αντίστοιχα πόσο είναι εδώ και πόσο εκεί;
> 
> ΟΚ, προφανώς υπάρχουν και οι οικονομίες κλίμακας που ευνοούν τον Γάλλο, αλλά είναι μόνο ένα κομμάτι του παζλ.
> 
> Όσο για το γιατί η χονδρική εδώ κοστίζει 8€, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον achiavg. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβή ή όχι, αλλά αν είναι ακριβή (σε σχέση με τη Γαλλία πάλι π.χ.), γιατί είναι ακριβή;


Η διάφορα τιμής ανάμεσα σε μια εως 24 και μια εως 4  ήταν περίπου 1 με 2 ευρώ,  αυτό γιατί το κόστος δεν είναι το bandwidth, αλλά στα υπόλοιπα το όποιο θα πρέπει να το μοιράσει κάποιος ανάλογα με το πόσους συνδρομητές έχει.

Το σκάψιμο που αναφέρεις, αλλιώς θα το μοιράσεις σαν κόστος όταν ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις πρόσβαση σε 1000000 πελάτες, αλλιώς όταν ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις 100000.

----------


## Symos

> Η διάφορα τιμής ανάμεσα σε μια εως 24 και μια εως 4  ήταν περίπου 1 με 2 ευρώ,  αυτό γιατί το κόστος δεν είναι το bandwidth, αλλά στα υπόλοιπα το όποιο θα πρέπει να το μοιράσει κάποιος ανάλογα με το πόσους συνδρομητές έχει.
> 
> Το σκάψιμο που αναφέρεις, αλλιώς θα το μοιράσεις σαν κόστος όταν ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις πρόσβαση σε 1000000 πελάτες, αλλιώς όταν ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις 100000.


Το κόστος του bandwidth δεν το ανέφερα εγώ, εσύ το ανέφερες σαν ένα από τα πράγματα που ευνοούν τον Γάλλο. Αν είναι μικρό κομμάτι του κόστους, ακόμα πιο κρίσιμο γίνεται το ερώτημα γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά κόστους.

Επίσης το σκάψιμο πώς θα το μοιράσεις αλλιώς; Αφού το σκάψιμο είναι (σχεδόν) ευθέως αναλογικό με τον αριθμό των συνδρομητών. Για να πας την ίνα σε 1.000.000 σπίτια, θα κοστίσει περίπου 10 φορές παραπάνω απ'το να την πας σε 100.000 σπίτια. Ναι, ξαναλέω, υπάρχουν και οικονομίες κλίμακας απ'τη μία, αλλά υπάρχουν και χαμηλότερα κόστη από την άλλη. Το αποτέλεσμα γιατί να ευνοεί τόσο πολύ τον Γάλλο;

----------


## sdikr

> Το κόστος του bandwidth δεν το ανέφερα εγώ, εσύ το ανέφερες σαν ένα από τα πράγματα που ευνοούν τον Γάλλο. Αν είναι μικρό κομμάτι του κόστους, ακόμα πιο κρίσιμο γίνεται το ερώτημα γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά κόστους.
> 
> Επίσης το σκάψιμο πώς θα το μοιράσεις αλλιώς; Αφού το σκάψιμο είναι (σχεδόν) ευθέως αναλογικό με τον αριθμό των συνδρομητών. Για να πας την ίνα σε 1.000.000 σπίτια, θα κοστίσει περίπου 10 φορές παραπάνω απ'το να την πας σε 100.000 σπίτια. Ναι, ξαναλέω, υπάρχουν και οικονομίες κλίμακας απ'τη μία, αλλά υπάρχουν και χαμηλότερα κόστη από την άλλη. Το αποτέλεσμα γιατί να ευνοεί τόσο πολύ τον Γάλλο;


Θα κοστίσει λιγότερο απο  10χ για να πας σε 1000000 Σπίτια, έστω όμως πως κάνει το ίδιο,  πάλι μπορείς να το μοιράσεις σαν κόστος σε πιο πολλούς
Για τα υπόλοιπα https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average_revenue_per_user

----------


## dimitri_ns

To  Παρίσι έχει και ουρανοξύστες   :Razz: 
Εκει σκάβουν κατακόρυφα ..

----------


## emfragmatron

Μέτρα μείωσης του κόστους εγκατάστασης υψίρρυθμων δικτύων ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών - Εναρμόνιση της νομοθεσίας στην Οδηγία 2014/61/ΕΕ και άλλες διατάξεις 


https://vouliwatch.gr/votewatch/voti...fdae0#articles

----------


## ioetisap

> Θα κοστίσει λιγότερο απο  10χ για να πας σε 1000000 Σπίτια, έστω όμως πως κάνει το ίδιο,  πάλι μπορείς να το μοιράσεις σαν κόστος σε πιο πολλούς
> Για τα υπόλοιπα https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average_revenue_per_user


Η ερμηνεία που δίνεις -πέραν του ότι δεν παραπέμπει σε ακριβή στοιχεία αλλά τα θέτει γενικόλογα και αξιωματικά- δεν συνάδει πχ με τις τιμές που έχουν αναφερθεί για φθηνές και μικρές πληθυσμιακά συγκριτικά χώρες όπως Ρουμανία. Πόσο πχ  είναι το μέσο έσοδο ανά χρήστη για τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους στην Ελλάδα, πόσο στην Γαλλία και πόσο στην Ρουμανία; Έχει και η Ρουμανία ή η x, y, z χώρα οικονομίες κλίμακος εν προκειμένω; Αν ναι γιατί αυτή ναι και εμείς όχι; Κοκ.

Μην με παρεξηγήσεις, δεν έχω απάντηση αλλά το να θέτουμε πχ τόσο κάνει ο βρόχος γι'αυτό δεν μπορούν χωρίς χασούρα να μειωθούν τα κόστη δείχνει το δένδρο κρύβοντας το δάσος αφού παίρνει ως δεδομένο μεταξύ άλλων το κόστος του βρόχου ενώ το σημαντικότερο είναι κάποιος να δώσει πχ αναλυτικά στοιχεία γιατί τόσο το κόστος του βρόχου εν συγκρίσει κτλ και πώς μπορεί αυτό να αλλάξει, αν μπορεί ή αν δεν μπορεί τί μπορεί να γίνει εναλλακτικά κτλ.

Αναλυτική και συγκριτική μελέτη (λαμβάνουσα υπ'όψιν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες μεταβλητές και παραμέτρους όπως πχ κρατικές ενισχύσεις, γεωγραφία, πυκνότητα πληθυσμού, εργατικό κόστος, διαθέσιμο εισόδημα κοκ και αυτά για πολλές και ποικίλες χώρες ώστε να γίνει σύγκριση) θεωρώ ότι είναι απαραίτητη για να κρίνουμε βάσιμα και όχι με γενικόλογες εικασίες αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει και αν είναι φυσικά διαθέσιμη στο ευρύ κοινό· αν κάποιος ξέρει κάποια τέτοια ας κοινοποιήσει.

----------


## sdikr

> Η ερμηνεία που δίνεις -πέραν του ότι δεν παραπέμπει σε ακριβή στοιχεία αλλά τα θέτει γενικόλογα και αξιωματικά- δεν συνάδει πχ με τις τιμές που έχουν αναφερθεί για φθηνές και μικρές πληθυσμιακά συγκριτικά χώρες όπως Ρουμανία. Πόσο πχ  είναι το μέσο έσοδο ανά χρήστη για τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους στην Ελλάδα, πόσο στην Γαλλία και πόσο στην Ρουμανία; Έχει και η Ρουμανία ή η x, y, z χώρα οικονομίες κλίμακος εν προκειμένω; Αν ναι γιατί αυτή ναι και εμείς όχι; Κοκ.
> 
> Μην με παρεξηγήσεις, δεν έχω απάντηση αλλά το να θέτουμε πχ τόσο κάνει ο βρόχος γι'αυτό δεν μπορούν χωρίς χασούρα να μειωθούν τα κόστη δείχνει το δένδρο κρύβοντας το δάσος αφού παίρνει ως δεδομένο μεταξύ άλλων το κόστος του βρόχου ενώ το σημαντικότερο είναι κάποιος να δώσει πχ αναλυτικά στοιχεία γιατί τόσο το κόστος του βρόχου εν συγκρίσει κτλ και πώς μπορεί αυτό να αλλάξει, αν μπορεί ή αν δεν μπορεί τί μπορεί να γίνει εναλλακτικά κτλ.
> 
> Αναλυτική και συγκριτική μελέτη (λαμβάνουσα υπ'όψιν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες μεταβλητές και παραμέτρους όπως πχ κρατικές ενισχύσεις, γεωγραφία, πυκνότητα πληθυσμού, εργατικό κόστος, διαθέσιμο εισόδημα κοκ και αυτά για πολλές και ποικίλες χώρες ώστε να γίνει σύγκριση) θεωρώ ότι είναι απαραίτητη για να κρίνουμε βάσιμα και όχι με γενικόλογες εικασίες αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει και αν είναι φυσικά διαθέσιμη στο ευρύ κοινό· αν κάποιος ξέρει κάποια τέτοια ας κοινοποιήσει.


Αχ αυτή η Ρουμανία, πάντα εκεί σαν μπαλαντέρ.
Αυτό που έχει γίνει με την Ρουμανία έχει να κάνει με το πως τους δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να φτιάξουν δίκτυο,  πετάξτε ενα καλώδιο στην κολόνα και είμαστε έτοιμοι,  μετά σιγά σιγά σκάβουμε για να τα περάσουμε σωστά.
Κάτι που το ακολουθήσανε αρκετές χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ, αλλά η Ρουμανία τουλάχιστον στις τιμές τους πέρασε όλους.

Και εδώ αν απλά μπορούσανε να πετάξουν ενα καλώδιο απο κολόνα σε κολόνα, θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα πιστεύω.

Το κόστος των ~8 ευρώ + φπα  το έχει εξετάσει η ΕΕΤΤ και το θεωρεί τιμή κόστους για το full llul,

----------


## ioetisap

> Αχ αυτή η Ρουμανία, πάντα εκεί σαν μπαλαντέρ.
> Αυτό που έχει γίνει με την Ρουμανία έχει να κάνει με το πως τους δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να φτιάξουν δίκτυο,  πετάξτε ενα καλώδιο στην κολόνα και είμαστε έτοιμοι,  μετά σιγά σιγά σκάβουμε για να τα περάσουμε σωστά.
> Κάτι που το ακολουθήσανε αρκετές χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ, αλλά η Ρουμανία τουλάχιστον στις τιμές τους πέρασε όλους.
> 
> Και εδώ αν απλά μπορούσανε να πετάξουν ενα καλώδιο απο κολόνα σε κολόνα, θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα πιστεύω.


Πολύ ωραία. Πηγές με αναλυτικά στοιχεία γι'αυτό για τις «αρκετές χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ» συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Ρουμανίας;



> Το κόστος των ~8 ευρώ + φπα  το έχει εξετάσει η ΕΕΤΤ και το θεωρεί τιμή κόστους για το full llul,


Όχι τέτοια ασόβαρη πηγή βέβαια.  :Very Happy:  ;-)
Σοβαρά τώρα, μακρά ενδελεχή ανεξάρτητη ανάλυση χρειαζόμαστε σε στυλ βιομηχανικής πολιτικής για πολλές χώρες. Όχι μικροπολιτικές εγκρίσεις ή απορρίψεις των τιμών, υπέρ ή κατά των κατεστημένων ή των εναλλακτικών παρόχων.

----------


## ThReSh

Ναι και μετά θα βλέπαμε "μακαρονάδες" παντού κάθε φορά που θα κοιτάγαμε πάνω, no thnx...

----------


## sdikr

> Πολύ ωραία. Πηγές με αναλυτικά στοιχεία γi'αυτό για τις «αρκετές χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ» συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Ρουμανίας;
> 
> Όχι τέτοια ασόβαρη πηγή. ;-)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_Romania




> However, the most popular broadband services are provided by micro-ISPs (known locally as "reţea de bloc/reţea de cartier" (Block/Neighborhood Networks)) with 50 to 3000 customers each. These ISPs usually provide their services through 100BASE-T UTP LANs, with a number of particularities and peculiarities: most were grassroot organizations and still have a feeling of community between subscribers and the management, speeds are usually divided in three categories: "LAN", "Metropolitan" and "International" with Metropolitan meaning a limited number of networks with which the micro-ISP has a peering agreement and sometimes the cable internet providers. Generally, for such broadband connections, speeds are 1000 Mbit/s locally, 1-100 Mbit/s metro and 256-2048 kbit/s International. Some of these micro-ISP function completely legally, while others (generally the smaller ones) are organized informally in something like a permanent LAN party. Many of these micro-ISPs formed organizations to represent their common interests and provide for integration of services (one such organization is Interlan, covering the whole of Bucharest). Speeds, uptime, quality of service are generally not guaranteed, and while the biggest networks offer high quality connections and / 30 Mbit/s upload internationaltechnical support, for the smallest ones, there is even the risk of network cards burning because of lightning strikes and badly insulated network infrastructure.


Και εδώ https://medium.com/@gabriel_morin/10...rt-ccb25cd1967

Είναι σίγουρα πιο σοβαρές απο τις ανύπαρκτες δικές σου  :Wink:

----------


## ioetisap

> Είναι σίγουρα πιο σοβαρές απο τις ανύπαρκτες δικές σου


*Πολύ ωραία, ευχαριστώ. Δεν το ήξερα αυτό αυτό για την Ρουμανία. Να το δεχθώ  ως απάντηση αν και θα προτιμούσα πολύ αναλυτικότερα και εμπεριστατωμένα στοιχεία.
Τώρα δώσε και για τις λοιπές χώρες, παρακαλώ.

*Εξ αρχής είπα ότι δεν έχω απάντηση. Πολλώ δε μάλλον πηγές. Αυτό ζητώ. Αλλά επαναλαμβάνω -η κριτική μου έγκειται στο- όχι απλά, όχι τύπου εγκρίνεται η τιμή κόστους βρόχου από τον ρυθμιστή άρα θεωρείται δεδομένη και αυταπόδεικτη αφού η ουσία του θέματος που πρέπει να εξηγηθεί είναι γιατί τόσο υψηλό ή χαμηλό το κόστος του βρόχου κλ ανά χώρα κοκ.

----------


## sdikr

> *Πολύ ωραία. Δεν το ήξερα αυτό αυτό για την Ρουμανία. Να το δεχθώ  ως απάντηση αν και θα προτιμούσα πολύ αναλυτικότερα και εμπεριστατωμένα στοιχεία.
> Τώρα δώσε και για τις λοιπές χώρες, παρακαλώ.
> 
> *Εξ αρχής είπα ότι δεν έχω απάντηση. Πολλώ δε μάλλον πηγές. Αυτό ζητώ. Αλλά επαναλαμβάνω όχι απλά, όχι τύπου εγκρίνεται η τιμή κόστους βρόχου από τον ρυθμιστή άρα θεωρείται δεδομένη αφού η ουσία του θέματος που πρέπει να εξηγηθεί είναι γιατί τόσο υψηλό ή χαμηλό το κόστος του βρόχου κλ ανά χώρα.


Πιο πάνω κάνεις χρήση της τιμής για την Ρουμανία,  εκείνο το ήξερες απο ότι βλέπω    :Thinking: 

Δεν είναι δικιά μου δουλειά να σου δώσω για άλλες χώρες,  ούτε δικιά μου δουλεία να σου δώσω παραπάνω στοιχεία.
Αν δεν δέχεσαι την αιτιολόγηση του ρυθμιστή,  μπορείς να θέσεις τις απόψεις σου στην νέα δημόσια διαβούλευση που γίνεται για τις τιμές χονδρικής πρόσβασης στα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς.

Αυτή την στιγμή όμως η τιμή των 8 ευρώ + φπα  είναι η τιμή χονδρικής για το llu στην Ελλάδα,  όποτε μέχρι να αλλάξει αυτό ο πάροχος έχει αυτό το κόστος

----------


## ioetisap

> Πιο πάνω κάνεις χρήση της τιμής για την Ρουμανία,  εκείνο το ήξερες απο ότι βλέπω


Επανέλαβα απλά ό,τι ανέφεραν και έχουν αναφέρει πολλές φορές άλλοι. Κανοντάς μας να γεμίζουμε σάλια ή να κοκκινίζουμε από την ζήλεια.  :Smile: 




> Δεν είναι δικιά μου δουλειά να σου δώσω για άλλες χώρες,  ούτε δικιά μου δουλεία να σου δώσω παραπάνω στοιχεία.


Το βάρος της τεκμηριώσεως των ισχυρισμών σου είναι δικό σου, όχι δικό μου.



> Αν δεν δέχεσαι την αιτιολόγηση του ρυθμιστή,  μπορείς να θέσεις τις απόψεις σου στην νέα δημόσια διαβούλευση που γίνεται για τις τιμές χονδρικής πρόσβασης στα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς.


Ναι και επίσης θα αγορεύσω κατά των ολιγοπωλειακών πρακτικών των παρόχων κινητής.
Είπαμε σοβαρά τώρα...

ΥΓ Φιλικά: Η κριτική μου έγκειται απλά στο να μην δεχθούμε κάτι ως αυταπόδεικτο αλλά να δούμε ει δυνατόν και εμπεριστατωμένα γιατί αυτό έτσι έχει ανά χώρα. ;-)

----------


## sdikr

> Επανέλαβα απλά ό,τι ανέφεραν και έχουν αναφέρει πολλές φορές άλλοι.
> 
> 
> *Το βάρος της τεκμηριώσεως των ισχυρισμών σου είναι δικό σου, όχι δικό μου.
> *
> Ναι και επίσης θα αγορεύσω κατά των ολιγοπωλειακών πρακτικών των παρόχων κινητής.
> Είπαμε σοβαρά τώρα... ;-)


Το τυπικό, sorry δεν θα παίξω :hello:

----------


## ioetisap

Ούτε εγώ θα παίξω αποδεχόμενος ως αυταπόδεικτο ό,τι θέτεις ως τέτοιο.

----------


## AccountSaver

Εδώ έβαλαν καμπήνα μπροστά από την πόρτα μου,εδώ και μήνες και με είχαν ακόμα συνδεδεμένο με καϊρο...

----------


## antipages

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 17.376 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους 
ΤΚ: 10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 
11251, 11252, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11633, 11851, 11852, 11853, 
15124, 15561, 15562, 15669, 
16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 
17455, 17562, 17778, 
18532, 18533, 18534, 
24132, 24133, 
41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 
54655, 55131, 55133, 56334. 
Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 17.376 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους 
> ΤΚ: 10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 
> 11251, 11252, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11633, 11851, 11852, 11853, 
> 15124, 15561, 15562, 15669, 
> 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 
> 17455, 17562, 17778, 
> 18532, 18533, 18534, 
> *24132, 24133*, 
> 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 
> ...


Βάζουν και Καλαμάτα βλέπω! Nice. Του αδερφού μου δυστυχώς είναι 24134 και ακόμα δεν έχει μπει στη λίστα...

----------


## antipages

Ακόμα και το που μπαίνουν δεν είναι ολόκληροι αλλά ένα μικρό μέρος τους γύρο από το κεντρο. Συχνά δεν είναι καν ουτε ολόκληροι οδοί.

----------


## GreekStatistic

> γυρω στις 30 καμπίνες FTTH θα έχει έτοιμες αυτον τον μήνα η wind στη Λάρισα. Απ' αυτες τις υποδομές θα δώσει πιθανότατα FTTH και ο ΟΤΕ.
> Εμένα η υποδομή ειναι ήδη έτοιμη με την ίνα έξω απο την πόρτα μου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194183


Knock knock.
Whose there?
http://images.coveralia.com/audio/i/...n)-Trasera.jpg

----------


## christoi

Υπάρχει τρόπος να του ξεκουνήσουμε; Στην σελίδα βγάζει τον ΤΚ μου, πάω να βάλω διεύθυνση, λέει "Δεν υπάρχουν προσφορές SFBB υπηρεσιών στην οδό που επιλέξατε."
Μπροστά από την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, κουτί HCN. Συνένοικος ήδη έχει το 60/20 και ανά πάσα στιγμή πάει στα 150 (και νομίζω μπορεί μέχρι 1Gpbs).
Μήπως κάτι δεν διαβάζω σωστά ή μας δουλεύουνε;

----------


## emeliss

Επικοινώνησε με την HCN αν πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις και κατεβαίνει στο προγραμμα και αν έχει δηλώσει το κτίριο σου.

----------


## nikgr

Δινουν η hcn και η inalan χοντρικης και σε άλλους παροχους για να δικαιουνται το κουπόνι?

----------


## AccountSaver

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να του ξεκουνήσουμε; Στην σελίδα βγάζει τον ΤΚ μου, πάω να βάλω διεύθυνση, λέει "Δεν υπάρχουν προσφορές SFBB υπηρεσιών στην οδό που επιλέξατε."
> Μπροστά από την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, κουτί HCN. Συνένοικος ήδη έχει το 60/20 και ανά πάσα στιγμή πάει στα 150 (και νομίζω μπορεί μέχρι 1Gpbs).
> Μήπως κάτι δεν διαβάζω σωστά ή μας δουλεύουνε;


Ναι,μπορείς να πάρεις 99.99%,εφόσων έχει κουτί και είναι το 60/20 πρόγραμμα σημαίνει ότι είναι το καθαρό fiber και όχι docsis ,κι άρα ανά πάσα στιγμή πάς στο 1gbps αν το θες.

----------


## jkoukos

Με την μόνη διαφορά ότι για να μπει στο πρόγραμμα η HCN (ή η Inalan ή οποιοδήποτε πάροχος) υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να παρέχει και στην χοντρική και να εκπληρώνει τις απαιτήσεις του προγράμματος. Άρα;

----------


## dimitri_ns

cosmote FTTH

"Σημείωση:
Το κόστος ενεργοποίησης για την σύνδεση οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH) είναι 70€ και χρεώνεται εφάπαξ.
Οι ωφελούμενοι της δράσης Superfast Broadband θα λάβουν επιδότηση 48€ (τελικό κόστος ενεργοποίησης 22€).
Το τέλος εγκατάστασης οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH) είναι 120€ και η χρέωση θα γίνεται σε 24 άτοκες δόσεις (5€/μήνα).
Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν Φ.Π.Α. 24% και δεν υπόκεινται στο Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2016."

Τιμές και χρόνο ενεργοποίησης δεν βρήκα ακόμα.

----------


## minas

> cosmote FTTH
> 
> "Σημείωση:
> Το κόστος ενεργοποίησης για την σύνδεση οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH) είναι 70€ και χρεώνεται εφάπαξ.
> Οι ωφελούμενοι της δράσης Superfast Broadband θα λάβουν επιδότηση 48€ (τελικό κόστος ενεργοποίησης 22€).
> Το τέλος εγκατάστασης οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH) είναι 120€ και η χρέωση θα γίνεται σε 24 άτοκες δόσεις (5€/μήνα).
> Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν Φ.Π.Α. 24% και δεν υπόκεινται στο Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2016."
> 
> Τιμές και χρόνο ενεργοποίησης δεν βρήκα ακόμα.


Άλλο το τέλος ενεργοποίησης και άλλο το τέλος εγκατάστασης? Γιατί έχουν δύο διαφορετικές χρεώσεις?
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι για κάποιο λόγο έχεις ήδη οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι. Λογικά γλιτώνεις τα 120€ της εγκατάστασης. Θα σε χρεώσουν 70€ για την ενεργοποίηση? Παράλογα ακριβό...

----------


## hoannis

*Αν δεν κάνω λάθος* το Κορδελιό μάλλον καλύπτεται από την OCN.
Στην σελίδα https://sfbb.gr/AddressSearch.html?zip=56334
βάζοντας τον τ.κ. 56334 που ειναι Κορδελιό 
όταν φτάνω να επιλέξω οδό 
βάζοντας οποιοδήποτε γράμμα , 
βγάζει όλες τις οδούς στις οποίες περιέχεται το γράμμα (όχι μόνο όσες αρχίζουν με αυτό).
Εψαξα όλα τα φωνήεντα και οι οδοί που βγάζει το σύστημα , είναι σε όσες έχει κάλυψη η OCN. 
Θεωρώ ότι αν ήταν άλλος πάροχος θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη η κάλυψη.
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να ξέρει σίγουρα?

----------


## nikgr

επομενως απ' τα 360euro της επιδότησης αμέσως αμέσως σου τρώνε τα 190 με εφάπαξ πάγια και σου μένουν τα 170 να βγάλεις 24μηνες.
Ολο και κάποιο άλλο πάγιο θα σκαρφιστούν ομως για να σου φάνε και την υπόλοιπη επιδότηση...
Αθάνατη ελληνικη κλεφτουριά...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ηρθε mail από no-reply@sfbb.gr

Τελευταία έχω βάλει τα 2 φθηνότερα των wind, Ote.
O OTE λέει στο site του για 10+20+10 ημέρες για επίσκεψη επιθεωρητή, ραντεβου με διαχειριστή, κατασκευή

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι 3,5 €/μήνα ακριβότερος από την wind. Forza wind με την δικτυάρα σου   :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Με όσα διάβασα πιο πάνω, αν κατάλαβα καλά, το κουπόνι ισχύει μόνο για FTTH; Δηλαδή δε μπορούμε να το έχουμε με VDSL 100 Mbps, με τον τρόπο που δίνεται τώρα;  :Blink:  

Αν είναι να πληρώσουμε 140€ για την εγκατάσταση, κανείς δε θα βάλει...

----------


## emeliss

Σωστά. 
Τίποτα δεν θα πληρώσεις ως πελάτης. Για αυτό είναι το κουπόνι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Με όσα διάβασα πιο πάνω, αν κατάλαβα καλά, το κουπόνι ισχύει μόνο για FTTH; Δηλαδή δε μπορούμε να το έχουμε με VDSL 100 Mbps, με τον τρόπο που δίνεται τώρα;  
> 
> Αν είναι να πληρώσουμε 140€ για την εγκατάσταση, κανείς δε θα βάλει...


Μην το λες. Απλώς σκέφτομαι αν το χρειάζομαι. Για μετά το καλοκαίρι. Η καμπίνα μου δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί, θα μείνω στα 35 που έχω τώρα. Η θα πάω 100 (με ανάλογο upload). Απλά το σπίτι είναι νοικιάρικο.




> Σωστά. 
> Τίποτα δεν θα πληρώσεις ως πελάτης. Για αυτό είναι το κουπόνι.


Δεν θυμάμαι τις τιμές για 100 από καμπίνα. Αλλά τα 140/24=+5,8 € τον μήνα είναι πρόσθετα πάνω στην τιμή του 100. Το κουπόνι δεν φτάνει για κίνητρο ή μπορεί να διαμόρφωσαν τιμές με βάση το κουπόνι, μιλάω για την τιμή εγκατάστασης.

----------


## emeliss

Το κουπόνι δόθηκε για αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο. Για να μην είναι αντικίνητρο το κοστος εγκατάστασης. Μπορεί να διαφωνώ που δόθηκε αλλά στην πράξη ο πελάτης που θα βάλει 100αρα FTTH όχι μόνο δεν θα πληρώσει την εγκατάσταση αλλά θα του έρθει και φθηνότερα (κατά 172€ στα δυο χρόνια) από τον διπλανό που θα βάλει 100αρα VDSL.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το κουπόνι δόθηκε για αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο. Για να μην είναι αντικίνητρο το κοστος εγκατάστασης. Μπορεί να διαφωνώ που δόθηκε αλλά στην πράξη ο πελάτης που θα βάλει 100αρα FTTH όχι μόνο δεν θα πληρώσει την εγκατάσταση αλλά θα του έρθει και φθηνότερα (κατά 172€ στα δυο χρόνια) από τον διπλανό που θα βάλει 100αρα VDSL.


Δηλαδή μάπα το καρπούζι, για τους περισσότερους... Εγώ νόμιζα αρχικά ότι το κουπόνι θα ίσχυε και για VDSL συνδέσεις... 

Θα βολέψει μόνο όσους είναι μακριά από την καμπίνα και όσους θέλουν πάνω από 300 Mbps ταχύτητες, χωρίς απώλειες.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δηλαδή μάπα το καρπούζι, για τους περισσότερους... Εγώ νόμιζα αρχικά ότι το κουπόνι θα ίσχυε και για VDSL συνδέσεις... 
> 
> Θα βολέψει μόνο όσους είναι μακριά από την καμπίνα και όσους θέλουν πάνω από 300 Mbps ταχύτητες, χωρίς απώλειες.


H όλη φάση δεν είναι για να "ξελαφρώσει" τους συνδρομητές από έξοδα, αλλά κυρίως για να δώσει τυράκι στους παρόχους για επέκταση του FTTH...

----------


## Jaisonas

> Ηρθε mail από no-reply@sfbb.gr
> 
> Τελευταία έχω βάλει τα 2 φθηνότερα των wind, Ote.
> O OTE λέει στο site του για 10+20+10 ημέρες για επίσκεψη επιθεωρητή, ραντεβου με διαχειριστή, κατασκευή
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ είναι 3,5 €/μήνα ακριβότερος από την wind. Forza wind με την δικτυάρα σου


Upload 10 οι μπινέδες σε δίκτυο οπτικών ινών...

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> H όλη φάση δεν είναι για να "ξελαφρώσει" τους συνδρομητές από έξοδα, αλλά κυρίως για να δώσει τυράκι στους παρόχους για επέκταση του FTTH...


Ναι, γιατί οι πάροχοι είναι μικρά ανυπεράσπιστα ποντικάκια που ψάχνουν τυράκι...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Τώρα είμαι cyta με 3/35 από παλιά μη αναβαθμιζόμενη καμπίνα και η γραμμή μετρημένη στον κατανεμητή δεν πάει παραπάνω.

Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς θα περιμένω να περάσει το καλοκαίρι, δεν θα μείνω στην Αθήνα περιμένοντας τους εγκαταστάτες  :Razz: 

Δεύτερες σκέψεις

1. Το 29 €/μήνα για 10/100 θα πιέσει τις τιμές vdsl 50 προς τα κάτω. Ηδη πληρώνω στην cyta 28 €/μήνα

2. Οποιος πάρει 10/100 από καμπίνα μπορεί σε 2 χρόνια να γυρίσει στα 50. Με τους γνωστούς απατεώνες παρόχους μπορεί να μην προσφέρουν 50άρι με FFTH σε 2 χρόνια και το ελάχιστο να είναι 100. Οπότε επιστροφή στο καφάο ? Και πιθανή χρέωση σαν καινούργια γραμμή (ενεργοποίηση κλπ) ? Και έλλειψη ακραίου δικτύου ? Μπλέξιμο

3. Τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση μετακόμισης ? Πέναλτυ για πρόωρη αποχώρηση ? Πόσο ? Δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά.

4. Υπάρχουν ορισμένοι που θα πάρουν 10/100 FTTH από αναβαθμισμένη καμπίνα. Αυτοί τουλάχιστον θα μπορούν να γυρίσουν σε 50άρι. Μάλλον χωρίς τέλη ενεργοποίησης  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, γιατί οι πάροχοι είναι μικρά ανυπεράσπιστα ποντικάκια που ψάχνουν τυράκι...


Καθόλου.
Γι αυτό η εγκατάσταση κάνει 140 και όχι 80.
Αν το κουπόνι έδινε παραπάνω η εγκατάσταση θα έκανε 180

----------


## galotzas

> Upload 10 οι μπινέδες σε δίκτυο οπτικών ινών...


Και λιγα λες. Παραπληροφορηση φουλ με οπτικες ινες και πρασινους δρακους.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Παντού προσφέρουν 100/100 εμείς εδώ στο Ελλάδα δίνουμε 100/10 και αν αρέσει

----------


## ThReSh

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, γιατί οι πάροχοι είναι μικρά ανυπεράσπιστα ποντικάκια που ψάχνουν τυράκι...


Το αν θα τσιμπήσουν είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------


## konenas

> Παντού προσφέρουν 100/100 εμείς εδώ στο Ελλάδα δίνουμε 100/10 και αν αρέσει


Να πάτε να μείνετε Βουλγαρία κύριοι ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Crying:

----------


## sdikr

Θα πάνε και οι Αυστραλοί στην Βουλγαρία
https://www.telstra.com.au/broadband...xplained#fixed
12Mbit down 1Mbit up  fiber...........

----------


## marcus1

> Θα πάνε και οι Αυστραλοί στην Βουλγαρία
> https://www.telstra.com.au/broadband...xplained#fixed
> 12Mbit down 1Mbit up  fiber...........


Έχεις ένα point στο επιχείρημά σου, αλλά να σημειώσουμε ότι η Αυστραλία είναι από τις χειρότερες ανεπτυγμένες χώρες παγκοσμίως στο ιντερνετ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (εν μέρει και γιατί περιμένουν το αόρατο χέρι της αγοράς για υποδομές). Παρανοϊκά caps και ταχύτητες γτπ (για τα πανηγύρια εννοούσα καλέ, τί νομίσατε;  :Razz:  )

Το broadband στην ελλάδα είναι καλύτερο από ότι στην αυστραλία χρόνια τώρα...

Πάντως συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι είναι υπερβολή να νομίζουμε ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε οι τελευταίοι του κόσμου ιντερνετικώς. Ειδικά μετά την ανάπτυξη VDSL από καμπίνα ευρέως (ναι, ακόμα και με 10mbits upload) νομίζω θα είμαστε καθαρά άνω του μέσου όρου. Από την άλλη, κι ένας εκνευρισμός δικαιολογείται γιατί ακόμα και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την κρίση το deployment του VDSL πήρε βασανιστικά αργούς ρυθμούς (χειρότερα από το adsl deployment νομίζω πήγε). 

Η υπερδιαφήμιση από το 2012 μιας υπηρεσίας που δεν παρέχονταν στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία δεν βοήθησε...

----------


## konenas

> ...
> 
> Πάντως συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι είναι υπερβολή να νομίζουμε ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε οι τελευταίοι του κόσμου ιντερνετικώς. Ειδικά μετά την ανάπτυξη VDSL από καμπίνα ευρέως (ναι, ακόμα και με 10mbits upload) νομίζω θα είμαστε καθαρά άνω του μέσου όρου. Από την άλλη, κι ένας εκνευρισμός δικαιολογείται γιατί ακόμα και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την κρίση το deployment του VDSL πήρε βασανιστικά αργούς ρυθμούς (χειρότερα από το adsl deployment νομίζω πήγε). 
> 
> Η υπερδιαφήμιση από το 2012 μιας υπηρεσίας που δεν παρέχονταν στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία δεν βοήθησε...


Θυμάμαι τις παλιές καλές εποχές του adslgr όταν περιμέναμε τον Βαρελή και μετά τον Χαζηδάκη ...

----------


## marcus1

> Θυμάμαι τις παλιές καλές εποχές του adslgr όταν περιμέναμε τον Βαρελή και μετά τον Χαζηδάκη ...


Nαι, δεν εξιδανικεύω, προς θεού. Περάσαμε και τεχνολογικό μεσαίωνα ακόμα παλιότερα. Νομίζω μεταξύ 2001-2005 ήμασταν στον πάτο των ανεπτυγμένων χωρών στο ιντερνετ, όταν διατηρούσαμε χρονοχρέωση ενώ οι άλλες χώρες είχαν προχωρήσει στο flatrate... Εκείνη η υστέρηση ήταν η μεγαλύτερη της ελλάδας , ούτε στην εποχή των "home computers" δεν ήμασταν τόσο πίσω από τους άλλους (τις προάλλες έβλεπα συνέντευξη του david pleasance που έλεγε ότι είχε έρθει ο ίδιος αθήνα για να αλλάξει αντιπρόσωπο, γιατί η ελλάδα ήταν υπολογίσιμη -για το μέγεθος της- αγορά για την amiga στα τέλη 80ς/αρχές 90ς).

Νομίζω αρχές 2000ς ήταν τα πέτρινα χρόνια της τεχνολογίας στην Ελλάδα, χειρότερα από όλα όσα προηγήθηκαν και όσα ακολούθησαν.  :Thinking:

----------


## konenas

> Nαι, δεν εξιδανικεύω, προς θεού. Περάσαμε και τεχνολογικό μεσαίωνα ακόμα παλιότερα. Νομίζω μεταξύ 2001-2005 ήμασταν στον πάτο των ανεπτυγμένων χωρών στο ιντερνετ, όταν διατηρούσαμε χρονοχρέωση ενώ οι άλλες χώρες είχαν προχωρήσει στο flatrate... Εκείνη η υστέρηση ήταν η μεγαλύτερη της ελλάδας , ούτε στην εποχή των "home computers" δεν ήμασταν τόσο πίσω από τους άλλους (τις προάλλες έβλεπα συνέντευξη του david pleasance που έλεγε ότι είχε έρθει ο ίδιος αθήνα για να αλλάξει αντιπρόσωπο, γιατί η ελλάδα ήταν υπολογίσιμη -για το μέγεθος της- αγορά για την amiga στα τέλη 80ς/αρχές 90ς).
> 
> Νομίζω αρχές 2000ς ήταν τα πέτρινα χρόνια της τεχνολογίας στην Ελλάδα, χειρότερα από όλα όσα προηγήθηκαν και όσα ακολούθησαν.


Όταν ο ΟΤΕ έβαζε ISDN χάσαμε την πρώτη μάχη

----------


## minas

> Έχεις ένα point στο επιχείρημά σου, αλλά να σημειώσουμε ότι η Αυστραλία είναι από τις χειρότερες ανεπτυγμένες χώρες παγκοσμίως στο ιντερνετ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (εν μέρει και γιατί περιμένουν το αόρατο χέρι της αγοράς για υποδομές). Παρανοϊκά caps και ταχύτητες γτπ (για τα πανηγύρια εννοούσα καλέ, τί νομίσατε;  )
> 
> Το broadband στην ελλάδα είναι καλύτερο από ότι στην αυστραλία χρόνια τώρα...
> 
> Πάντως συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι είναι υπερβολή να νομίζουμε ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε οι τελευταίοι του κόσμου ιντερνετικώς. Ειδικά μετά την ανάπτυξη VDSL από καμπίνα ευρέως (ναι, ακόμα και με 10mbits upload) νομίζω θα είμαστε καθαρά άνω του μέσου όρου. Από την άλλη, κι ένας εκνευρισμός δικαιολογείται γιατί ακόμα και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την κρίση το deployment του VDSL πήρε βασανιστικά αργούς ρυθμούς (χειρότερα από το adsl deployment νομίζω πήγε). 
> 
> Η υπερδιαφήμιση από το 2012 μιας υπηρεσίας που δεν παρέχονταν στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία δεν βοήθησε...


Ο μέσος όρος δεν είναι στατικός, και στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις κινείται πιο γρήγορα από εμάς.
Μία χρήσιμη έκθεση της ΕΕ από έναν χρόνο πίσω δείχνει με ακρίβεια πού βρισκόμαστε:
https://ec.europa.eu/digital-single-...es-europe-2016

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να πάτε να μείνετε Βουλγαρία κύριοι ...


Εγώ μένω Ελλάδα και θέλω να έχω πραγματικό FTTH (100/100) όχι "μαϊμού)

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ μένω Ελλάδα και θέλω να έχω πραγματικό FTTH (100/100) όχι "μαϊμού)


Μετακόμισε σε περιοχή κάλυψης Inalan τότε...  :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Θα πάνε και οι Αυστραλοί στην Βουλγαρία
> https://www.telstra.com.au/broadband...xplained#fixed
> 12Mbit down 1Mbit up  fiber...........


Αυτή η ταχύτητα είναι για όσους θέλουν "απλό" ίντερνετ για να χαζεύουν κάνα FB κλπ. Πιο κάτω όμως, λέει πως δίνει 100 download και 30 upload...


Στην Αμερική είναι χειρότερα όμως. Μόνο η ΑΤ&Τ Fiber και η Verizon FiOS δίνουν πραγματικά 100/100, 300/300, 500/500 και 1000/1000.

Οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες στις ΗΠΑ (όπου AT&T και Verizon δεν έχουν δίκτυο), δίνουν το ίδιο upload με εμάς, π.χ. 100/10, 200/20, 300/30, 400/40 και... 1000/50!!!  :Blink:  Σ' εμάς το upload στο τελευταίο, μάλλον θα είναι 1000/100.

----------


## Iris07

> Μετακόμισε σε περιοχή κάλυψης Inalan τότε...


Θα μπαίνει και στις αγγελίες η εγκατάσταση οπτικής!  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτή η ταχύτητα είναι για όσους θέλουν "απλό" ίντερνετ για να χαζεύουν κάνα FB κλπ. Πιο κάτω όμως, λέει πως δίνει 100 download και 30 upload...
> 
> 
> Στην Αμερική είναι χειρότερα όμως. Μόνο η ΑΤ&Τ Fiber και η Verizon FiOS δίνουν πραγματικά 100/100, 300/300, 500/500 και 1000/1000.
> 
> Οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες στις ΗΠΑ (όπου AT&T και Verizon δεν έχουν δίκτυο), δίνουν το ίδιο upload με εμάς, π.χ. 100/10, 200/20, 300/30, 400/40 και... 1000/50!!!  Σ' εμάς το upload στο τελευταίο, μάλλον θα είναι 1000/100.


Ναι αλλά είπαμε πως το fiber είναι 100/100 σε όλες τις χώρες, εσύ γιατί το χαλάς τωρα και λες πως ούτε στην Αμερική δεν δίνουν παντού;

----------


## galotzas

Αυτο που συγκρινεται παντα προς τα κατω και προς το χειροτερο το εχετε γενικα και στην ζωη σας? Το θεμα ειναι να βλεπουμε το καλυτερο και να οδευουμε προς τα εκει και οχι επειδη σε 2,5, 10 χωρες ειναι χειροτερα η τα ιδια να λεμε να και εκει τα ιδια γινονται. Με αυτο το σκεπτικο επειδη στην σομαλια ειναι 50 ευρω ο μισθος η στην βουλγαρια 320 πρεπει εμεις με τα 386 να μην μιλαμε....

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτο που συγκρινεται παντα προς τα κατω και προς το χειροτερο το εχετε γενικα και στην ζωη σας? Το θεμα ειναι να βλεπουμε το καλυτερο και να οδευουμε προς τα εκει και οχι επειδη σε 2,5, 10 χωρες ειναι χειροτερα η τα ιδια να λεμε να και εκει τα ιδια γινονται. Με αυτο το σκεπτικο επειδη στην σομαλια ειναι 50 ευρω ο μισθος η στην βουλγαρια 320 πρεπει εμεις με τα 386 να μην μιλαμε....


Συγκρίνουμε με την πραγματικότητα και το τι γίνεται στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ανα τον κόσμο,  αλλιώς θα λέγαμε τι χάλια που είμαστε όλοι που δεν έχουμε 10G Που έχουν σε μια γειτονία στην Σιγκαπούρη.


Δεν είναι λοιπόν 2,5,10 χώρες που είναι χειρότερα ή ίδια,  αλλά 2,5 χώρες που να έχουν κάτι καλύτερο στην πρόσβαση στο internet.


Το ότι είμαστε σε αρκετά πράγματα σαν χώρα πίσω απο κάποιες άλλες ναι είμαστε,  στο internet όμως όχι, δεν είμαστε τόσο πίσω,  και σε άλλες χώρες οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι συμμετρικές

----------


## galotzas

Παραθετω επισημα στοιχεια που ισως αλλαξεις γνωμη μπας και καταλαβεις το ποσο πισω ειμαστε

Συγκεκριμένα με βάση το Speedtest Global Index του Δεκεμβρίου του 2017 η Ελλάδα καταλαμβάνει την 43 θέση στην Ευρώπη έχοντας μόνες χώρες πίσω της την Αλβανία και το Αζερμπαϊτζάν. Η Ισλανδία η οποία βρίσκεται στην πρώτη θέση στην ήπειρο μας "τρέχει" με δεκαπλάσια μέση ταχύτητα σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα, ενώ η βαλκανική Ρουμανία με μέση ταχύτητα 98,64 Mbps στο download. Η τελευταία μαζί με την Ουγγαρία που την ακολουθεί έχουν πετύχει να προσθέσουν ένα σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα στις προσέλευση ξένων εταιρειών στα εδάφη τους.

Σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην 90η θέση πίσω από την Κένυα, τις Φιλιππίνες και το Νεπάλ. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η παγκόσμια μέση ταχύτητα download είναι στα 40,71 Mbps (14,81 στην Ελλάδα) και η αντίστοιχη για το upload στα 20.33 Μbps, σχεδόν δεκαπλάσια σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα (2,65 Mbps).

Πηγη:  http://www.news247.gr/technologia/po...s.6573191.html

----------


## sdikr

> Παραθετω επισημα στοιχεια που ισως αλλαξεις γνωμη μπας και καταλαβεις το ποσο πισω ειμαστε
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα με βάση το Speedtest Global Index του Δεκεμβρίου του 2017 η Ελλάδα καταλαμβάνει την 43 θέση στην Ευρώπη έχοντας μόνες χώρες πίσω της την Αλβανία και το Αζερμπαϊτζάν. Η Ισλανδία η οποία βρίσκεται στην πρώτη θέση στην ήπειρο μας "τρέχει" με δεκαπλάσια μέση ταχύτητα σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα, ενώ η βαλκανική Ρουμανία με μέση ταχύτητα 98,64 Mbps στο download. Η τελευταία μαζί με την Ουγγαρία που την ακολουθεί έχουν πετύχει να προσθέσουν ένα σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα στις προσέλευση ξένων εταιρειών στα εδάφη τους.
> 
> Σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην 90η θέση πίσω από την Κένυα, τις Φιλιππίνες και το Νεπάλ. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η παγκόσμια μέση ταχύτητα download είναι στα 40,71 Mbps (14,81 στην Ελλάδα) και η αντίστοιχη για το upload στα 20.33 Μbps, σχεδόν δεκαπλάσια σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα (2,65 Mbps).
> 
> Πηγη:  http://www.news247.gr/technologia/po...s.6573191.html


Οπότε που είναι τα 100/100 που έχουν όλες οι χώρες;

(πάλι αυτή η Ρουμανία...σημαία την έχετε κάνει)
Εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχω 60/20 στο σπίτι με δυνατότητα για 1000/1000 μέσω οπτικής αλλά και πρόσβαση σε 100/10 μέσω vdsl,  στο γραφείο είχα 50/5 και τώρα έχω 100/10

----------


## galotzas

Εγω ουτε μιλησα για 100/100 ουτε και ζητησα/περιμενω κατι τετοιο. Μιλησα για την κατασταση της χωρας μας επειδη την παρουσιαζεις σε αρκετα καλη εικονα οπως ειπες και οτι δεν ειμαστε τοσο πισω....   Αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε πως το 90% της χωρας μας εχει ADSL...

----------


## emeliss

Ναι, είμαστε πίσω, που είναι το παράξενο; Ήταν απόλυτα αναμενόμενο με την πορεία που είχαμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γι αυτό η εγκατάσταση κάνει 140 και όχι 80.
> Αν το κουπόνι έδινε παραπάνω η εγκατάσταση θα έκανε 180


180 εχει η εγκατάσταση. Με το κουπόνι πάει στα 140 (και συνολικά με το κουπόνι πάει ατο κέρδος για τον χρήστη). Δεν νομίζω να είναι φουσκωμένο, έχουν παρουσιάσει τα κόστη στην ΕΕΤΤ λόγω της υποχρέωσης χονδρικής.

----------


## ThReSh

> Παραθετω επισημα στοιχεια που ισως αλλαξεις γνωμη μπας και καταλαβεις το ποσο πισω ειμαστε
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα με βάση το Speedtest Global Index του Δεκεμβρίου του 2017 η Ελλάδα καταλαμβάνει την 43 θέση στην Ευρώπη έχοντας μόνες χώρες πίσω της την Αλβανία και το Αζερμπαϊτζάν. Η Ισλανδία η οποία βρίσκεται στην πρώτη θέση στην ήπειρο μας "τρέχει" με δεκαπλάσια μέση ταχύτητα σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα, ενώ η βαλκανική Ρουμανία με μέση ταχύτητα 98,64 Mbps στο download. Η τελευταία μαζί με την Ουγγαρία που την ακολουθεί έχουν πετύχει να προσθέσουν ένα σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα στις προσέλευση ξένων εταιρειών στα εδάφη τους.
> 
> Σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην 90η θέση πίσω από την Κένυα, τις Φιλιππίνες και το Νεπάλ. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η παγκόσμια μέση ταχύτητα download είναι στα 40,71 Mbps (14,81 στην Ελλάδα) και η αντίστοιχη για το upload στα 20.33 Μbps, σχεδόν δεκαπλάσια σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα (2,65 Mbps).
> 
> Πηγη:  http://www.news247.gr/technologia/po...s.6573191.html


Λογικό όμως να είναι τόσο πίσω ο μέσος όρος του speedtest όταν πχ ακούμε ότι οι νέες καμπίνες έχουν με το ζόρι 15-20% της χωρητικότητας τους συνδρομητές VDSL. Αν είχαν μεγαλύτερo ποσοστό τότε και στο speedtest θα είχαμε μεγαλύτερα νούμερα.

Άρα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είμαστε τόσο πίσω στις υποδομές αν ο χρήστης δεν χρειάζεται υψηλότερη ταχύτητα ή αν δεν μπορεί οικονομικά να την αποκτήσει.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω ουτε μιλησα για 100/100 ουτε και ζητησα/περιμενω κατι τετοιο. Μιλησα για την κατασταση της χωρας μας επειδη την παρουσιαζεις σε αρκετα καλη εικονα οπως ειπες και οτι δεν ειμαστε τοσο πισω....   Αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε πως το 90% της χωρας μας εχει ADSL...


Εγώ όμως απαντούσα για το 100/100  που έχουνε παντού έξω.
Κάτι που δεν ισχύει.

Ακόμα το speedtest global index,  δεν είναι κάποιος φορέας που να έχει ακολουθήσει κάποια μεθοδολογία μέτρησης,  αλλά απλά σου δίνει αποτελέσματα απο το τι μετρήσεις έχουνε κάνει οι χρήστες, σκέψου πόσα speedtest που γίνονται  έχουν θέμα με τις ταχύτητες τους server που επιλέγεται, διασύνδεση δηλαδή παρόχου με τον server μέτρησης,  μέτρηση με ασύρματη σύνδεση κλπ κλπ

Το 95% της χώρας έχει Adsl,  ενά πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό ακόμα έχει Vdsl και ενα μικρό έχει πρόσβαση σε άλλου τύπου δίκτυα

----------


## galotzas

> Εγώ όμως απαντούσα για το 100/100  που έχουνε παντού έξω.
> Κάτι που δεν ισχύει.
> 
> Ακόμα το speedtest global index,  δεν είναι κάποιος φορέας που να έχει ακολουθήσει κάποια μεθοδολογία μέτρησης,  αλλά απλά σου δίνει αποτελέσματα απο το τι μετρήσεις έχουνε κάνει οι χρήστες


Οποτε εσυ με ποια κριτηρια/μετρησεις πιστευεις οτι στο internet δεν ειμαστε πισω?   :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Οποτε εσυ με ποια κριτηρια/μετρησεις πιστευεις οτι στο internet δεν ειμαστε πισω?


Μπορείς να πάρεις τα νούμερα που δίνουν εδώ

Υπάρχει πρόσβαση Broadband σε >95%   απο τα όποια κάτι λιγότερο απο 50%  είναι NGA  δίκτυο, vdsl/etc
Πριν πεις, μα καλά και σε αυτό μας λέει τελευταίους,  τελευταίους στην κάλυψη NGA δικτύων

----------


## galotzas

Εγω λεω οτι οπως μας βγαλανε το λαδι καποτε για adsl ετσι μας κανουν τωρα και για vdsl. Αλλα το να λεμε οτι δεν ειμαστε πισω στο internet ειναι τρελο. Διαβαζω διαφορους στο reddit απο ευρωπη που παραπονιουνται για κατι νουμερα 100/10 με 25ευρω και βουρλιζομαι μονος μου.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω λεω οτι οπως μας βγαλανε το λαδι καποτε για adsl ετσι μας κανουν τωρα και για vdsl. Αλλα το να λεμε οτι δεν ειμαστε πισω στο internet ειναι τρελο. Διαβαζω διαφορους στο reddit απο ευρωπη που παραπονιουνται για κατι νουμερα 100/10 με 25ευρω και βουρλιζομαι μονος μου.


Πραγματικά, πίστευε ότι θέλεις.

----------


## minas

> Μπορείς να πάρεις τα νούμερα που δίνουν εδώ
> 
> Υπάρχει πρόσβαση Broadband σε >95%   απο τα όποια κάτι λιγότερο απο 50%  είναι NGA  δίκτυο, vdsl/etc
> Πριν πεις, μα καλά και σε αυτό μας λέει τελευταίους,  τελευταίους στην κάλυψη NGA δικτύων


Ως NGN καταγράφει DSL, VDSL, cable modem, DOCSIS 3.0, FTTP, WiMAX, HSPA, LTE, satellite.
Επομένως η εικόνα της έκθεσης είναι σχετικά πλήρης. Αν συνδυάσεις μάλιστα αυτή την εικόνα με το σύνδεσμο που παρέθεσα νωρίτερα (Fixed Broadband Prices in Europe 2016) η συνολική εικόνα είναι αρκετά κακή. Έχουμε κακή κάλυψη NGA και ακριβά premiums. Νομίζω ότι έχεις ελαφρώς θετικό bias εξαιτίας της δικής σου καλής διαθεσιμότητας, όχι απαραίτητα στα δεδομένα, αλλά στην αποτίμησή τους.

----------


## sdikr

> Ως NGN καταγράφει DSL, VDSL, cable modem, DOCSIS 3.0, FTTP, WiMAX, HSPA, LTE, satellite.
> Επομένως η εικόνα της έκθεσης είναι σχετικά πλήρης. Αν συνδυάσεις μάλιστα αυτή την εικόνα με το σύνδεσμο που παρέθεσα νωρίτερα (Fixed Broadband Prices in Europe 2016) η συνολική εικόνα είναι αρκετά κακή. Έχουμε κακή κάλυψη NGA και ακριβά premiums. Νομίζω ότι έχεις ελαφρώς θετικό bias εξαιτίας της δικής σου καλής διαθεσιμότητας, όχι απαραίτητα στα δεδομένα, αλλά στην αποτίμησή τους.


το LTE,HSPA,wimax,satelite Κλπ είναι σε ξεχωριστή κατηγορία και όχι μέσα στο nga




> Next generation access services (VDSL, DOCSIS 3.0 and FTTP) reached 80.1% of EU
> households by mid-2017. This equates to a 4.3 percentage point increase, or 9.9 million
> additional households, compared to the end of June 2016. In total, 176 million households had
> access to next generation broadband in mid-2017.


Αλλά ναι, επειδή βαρέθηκα,  είμαστε χάλια όπως σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα ενώ όλα στο εξωτερικό είναι πολύ καλύτερα παντού

----------


## minas

> το LTE,HSPA,wimax,satelite Κλπ είναι σε ξεχωριστή κατηγορία και όχι μέσα στο nga
> 
> Αλλά ναι, επειδή βαρέθηκα,  είμαστε χάλια όπως σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα ενώ όλα στο εξωτερικό είναι πολύ καλύτερα παντού


Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ενόχλησή σου... Κανείς δεν είπε ότι είμαστε χάλια και όλα στο εξωτερικό είναι καλύτερα.
Εγώ προσωπικά λέω ότι στους περισσότερους δείκτες όπως καταγράφονται στις δύο διαφορετικές εκθέσεις της ΕΕ είμαστε χαμηλότερα από τον μέσο όρο στις υπηρεσίες και ψηλότερα από τον μέσο όρο στα τέλη. Αυτή είναι μία εικόνα που επιδέχεται βελτίωση.
Αν έχεις αντίρρηση σε αυτή την περιγραφή, θα χαρώ να κάνω τις σχετικές παραθέσεις. Αν έχεις βαρεθεί, απλά μην ασχοληθείς άλλο...

----------


## nikgr

νομιζω η συζήτηση για το αν ειμαστε σε καλή ή κακή θέση στις ταχύτητες internet παγκοσμίως ειναι λίγο offtopic με το θεμα όπου μπαίνει κάποιος να διαβάσει κάποια εξέλιξη για τη διαδικασία με τα  κουπόνια και τις περιοχές κάλυψης FTTH .

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μετακόμισε σε περιοχή κάλυψης Inalan τότε...


μακαρι να μπορουσα αλλα δεν γινεται καθως μενω σε δικο μου σπιτι ετσι δεν ειναι ευκολο να το πουλησω και να παω σε περιοχη καλυψης της ΙΝΑΛΑΝ

ετσι μενω στο παγκρατι και περιμενω καποτε να εχω την ταχυτητα που θελω

προς το παρων βολευομαι με το VDSL 50

----------


## konig

> Ναι αλλά είπαμε πως το fiber είναι 100/100 σε όλες τις χώρες, εσύ γιατί το χαλάς τωρα και λες πως ούτε στην Αμερική δεν δίνουν παντού;


μπορει να ειναι και χειροτερα σαν στην αυστραλια τωρα που σε γυρνανε θες δεν θες σε nbn hfc  :ROFL:

----------


## H4ckerman

αντε να βλεπω κινηση ftth και σε πυλαια θεσσαλονικης χαχαα ανεκδοτο.... με 50/5 για το υπολοιπο της ζωης, μας βλεπω στα ανατολικα και βορεια προαστια .... χεχε

----------


## Iris07

4/9 έχουμε:

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 20.459 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11251, 11252, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11633, 11851, 11852, 11853, 15124, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 17455, 17562, 17778, 18532, 18533, 18534, 24132, 24133, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 54248, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134. Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο._ 

Θέλει πολλά ακόμη..

----------


## cyberten

> 4/9 έχουμε:
> 
> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 20.459 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11251, 11252, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11633, 11851, 11852, 11853, 15124, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 17455, 17562, 17778, 18532, 18533, 18534, 24132, 24133, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 54248, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134. Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο._ 
> 
> Θέλει πολλά ακόμη..



Δεν πάει όμως και με ρυθμούς χελώνας γιατί 31/8 που το κοίταξα ήταν ο αριθμός στα 17000 (και κάποια) κτήρια. Εκτιμώ ότι η κάλυψη έχει καλό ρυθμό ασχέτως αν αυτή η υποδομή έπρεπε να έχει κατασκευαστεί πριν 10 χρόνια!

----------


## Iris07

Κάπου από τις αρχές Ιουλίου νομίζω ήταν 17.000+ 
εντάξει προχωράει και αυτό.. εξαρτάται και τι στοιχεία δίνουν οι εταιρίες.

Η Wind μάλλον ακόμη δεν άρχισε έργα FΤΤΗ στην Αθήνα.
*Στο 11361 έχει μόνο έναν δρόμο - Αγίου Μελετίου.*

----------


## konig

> Δεν πάει όμως και με ρυθμούς χελώνας γιατί 31/8 που το κοίταξα ήταν ο αριθμός στα 17000 (και κάποια) κτήρια. Εκτιμώ ότι η κάλυψη έχει καλό ρυθμό ασχέτως αν αυτή η υποδομή έπρεπε να έχει κατασκευαστεί πριν 10 χρόνια!


εδω στο στενο μου τελειωσαν το σκαψιμο και ρωτησα τον τυπα που εκανε τα τεστ και μου λεει οτι δεν προκειται να δωσουν τιποτα σε ftth πριν οι καμπινες ενεργοποιηθουν καπου στα μεσα του 2019.................................

----------


## Polemonium

Μήπως αυτό σημαινει οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουν καποια πραγματα στο νομικο πλαισιο τηλεπ/νιων. Δεν γινεται με τις τιμες που εχουν να μην εχουν κερδη. Στη Γαλλια που προσφερουν με 20 ευρω 200/200 στις μεγάλες πόλεις δε βγαζουν κερδος;Εδω το χαμηλοτερο πακετο adsl με μονο ιντερνετ κανει γυρω στα 18 ευρω,πως γινεται αυτο να μην ειναι κερδοφορο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αλλά ναι, επειδή βαρέθηκα,  είμαστε χάλια όπως σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα ενώ όλα στο εξωτερικό είναι πολύ καλύτερα παντού


Eπιτέλους το κατάλαβες.
Οταν βρώ χρόνο θα σε ενημερώσω και για Ρουμανία.
Εκεί να δεις τι γίνεται..

----------


## Zus

> Μήπως αυτό σημαινει οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουν καποια πραγματα στο νομικο πλαισιο τηλεπ/νιων. Δεν γινεται με τις τιμες που εχουν να μην εχουν κερδη. Στη Γαλλια που προσφερουν με 20 ευρω 200/200 στις μεγάλες πόλεις δε βγαζουν κερδος;Εδω το χαμηλοτερο πακετο adsl με μονο ιντερνετ κανει γυρω στα 18 ευρω,πως γινεται αυτο να μην ειναι κερδοφορο.


20 ευρώ 200/200 και εδώ πανηγυρίζουμε που θα μας φέρουν σε μερικά χρόνια 100/10 με 50 ευρώ? Πες μου ότι κάνεις πλάκα.

----------


## GeorgeH

> 20 ευρώ 200/200 και εδώ πανηγυρίζουμε που θα μας φέρουν σε μερικά χρόνια 100/10 με 50 ευρώ? Πες μου ότι κάνεις πλάκα.


Νομίζω ότι το έχουν ήδη φέρει το 100/10, αρκετοί συμφορουμίτες είναι ήδη ενεργοποιημένοι, ενώ υπήρξε και προσφορά αναβάθμισης στα 40€ αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Εγώ δίνω 32 για το 50αρι.
Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ο εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο αλλά δεν μπορεί ενώ έχουμε πιάσει πάτο σε όλους τους τομείς να θέλουμε FTTH παντού με 10€. Baby steps...
Όλα γίνονται εκτός από του σπανού τα γένια!

----------


## GrandGamer

> 20 ευρώ 200/200 και εδώ πανηγυρίζουμε που θα μας φέρουν σε μερικά χρόνια 100/10 με 50 ευρώ? Πες μου ότι κάνεις πλάκα.


Αν μένεις στην περιοχή κάλυψης της Inalan, μπορείς να βάλεις 100/100 με 28€.

----------


## some1

Στο παλαιό φάληρο εγκαινίασανn πριν λίγους μήνες την πρώτη gigabit σύνδεση αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω διαθεσιμότητα για 100αρα ενώ θα έπρεπε μέσα στο καλοκαίρι, σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα, να είχε γίνει η αναβάθμιση σε vectoring.

----------


## pstratos

Στα Πετράλωνα προχτές πρόσεξα οτι σε ολόκληρες γειτονείες έχει περαστεί νέα ίνα με απόληξη ανά δυο σπίτια. Είναι περίεργο καθώς εκεί έχει άπειρα χαμόσπιτα στα όρια του κατοικίσιμου. Τα φρεάτια έλεγαν WIND

----------


## ThReSh

> Στο παλαιό φάληρο εγκαινίασανn πριν λίγους μήνες την πρώτη gigabit σύνδεση αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω διαθεσιμότητα για 100αρα ενώ θα έπρεπε μέσα στο καλοκαίρι, σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα, να είχε γίνει η αναβάθμιση σε vectoring.


Σε μένα έπρεπε να γίνει έως τέλη Μαρτίου κι ακόμα να δω Vectoring και διαθεσιμότητα.  :Razz:

----------


## minas

> Στα Πετράλωνα προχτές πρόσεξα οτι σε ολόκληρες γειτονείες έχει περαστεί νέα ίνα με απόληξη ανά δυο σπίτια. Είναι περίεργο καθώς εκεί έχει άπειρα χαμόσπιτα στα όρια του κατοικίσιμου. Τα φρεάτια έλεγαν WIND


Δεν είναι παράλογο, αφού γίνεται η εργολαβία, περνάνε σε όλα.

----------


## Ooaris

Καλησπερα!
Κανα 2 ερωτησουλες θα κανω...

Ελαβα σημερα mail απο το SFBB πως 2 παροχοι (ΟΤΕ-WIND) εβγαλαν προσφορες για την διευθυνση μου, για πακετα fiber 100 και 200 με την εκπτωση των 13 ευρω ανα μηνα.
 Πηρα λοιπον ενα τηλ σε ενα καταστημα wind να ρωτησω γενικοτερα...

Μου ειπαν πως για να παρω το πακετο fiber100 πρεπει να μου κανουν εγκατασταση, οπτικη ινα, μεχρι το διαμερισμα.  
Ειχα την εντυπωση πως το FTTC εχει την δυνατοτητα για 100~200αρες ταχυτητες. Κάνω λαθος;

Εν το μεταξυ πολλες καμπινες ακομα δεν εχουν ουτε καν συνδεθει , ουτε ηλεκτροδοτηθει και η αποληξη της οπτικης στην πολυκατοικια απλως υπαρχει εκει στην ακρη του πεζοδρομιου.

Επειτα ρωτησα πως αν προχωρησω την διαδικασια για να αποκτησω  αυτο το fiber double play προγραμμα 100/10 πότε θα απολαμβανω τις υπηρεσιες και μου απαντησαν πως θα μπω στην σειρα και θα παρει αρκετο καιρο...
Ετσι μου δημιουργηθηκε μια ακομα ερωτηση την οποια και εκανα.
Εφοσων χρειαζεται εγκατασταση οπτικης μεχρι το διαμερισμα για 100/200 ταχυτητες και εφοσων θα αργησει να γινει αυτο γιατι δεν ελαβα και προσφορες για FTTH με ταχυτητες ανω των 500 και γιατι δεν μου παρουσιασανε και τα 48€ εκπτωση στο κοστος εγκαταστασης;

Απαντηση δεν έλαβα...

Υπαρχει καποιος γνωστης στο θεμα να μου κανει λιγο λιανά το γενικοτερο drill της υποθεσης γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως αν παω σε καταστημα τις wind (οπως μου προτειναν γιατι ειχαν δουλεια και δεν ειχαν ορεξη να μου μιλησουν) δεν θα καταφερω να συννενοηθω..

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## dimitri_ns

Είναι σίγουρο πως δεν θα καταφερεις να συννενοηθεις

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις
παίρνεις τηλέφωνο τον πάροχο (εξυπηρέτηση πελατών) που έχει πάρει την περιοχή (έχει σκάψει τον δρόμο). Εχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μάθεις κάτι.
ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ, ξέρουν την μαύρη τους την τύφλα

Η διαδικασία είναι αργή, μετά την αίτηση ραντεβού και με διαχειριστή για να διαλέξουνε όδευση (θα βάλουν κουτάκι σε κάθε όροφο)
Θα δούνε πως θα μπουνε στο διαμέρισμα και που θα τερματίσει η ίνα
Θα το κατασκευάσουνε
Θα ενεργοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία

Παίρνει καιρό
Προς το παρόν δίνουν10/100, 20/200 Τα παραπάνω αργότερα

Οπτική ίνα σπίτι  vs χαλκός από καμπίνα - Καμμία σχέση - φάντης με ρετσινόλαδο

----------


## jkoukos

> Υπαρχει καποιος γνωστης στο θεμα να μου κανει λιγο λιανά το γενικοτερο drill της υποθεσης γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως αν παω σε καταστημα τις wind (οπως μου προτειναν γιατι ειχαν δουλεια και δεν ειχαν ορεξη να μου μιλησουν) δεν θα καταφερω να συννενοηθω..


H δράση αφορά συνδέσεις με τουλάχιστον 100Mbps ταχύτητα αλλά που μπορεί να αναβαθμισθούν σε έως Gigabit. Άρα τέτοιες συνδέσεις είναι μόνον οι FTTH και όχι οι VDSL από καμπίνα (FTTC).
Πακέτα μεγαλύτερα των 200Mbps θα δοθούν αργότερα.

Κάνεις την εγγραφή και παίρνεις το κουπόνι. Κατόπιν κάνεις αίτημα σε όποιον πάροχο σ' ενδιαφέρει. Το κουπόνι μπορείς να το ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 31-5-2019, άρα έχει περιθώριο να δεις αν υπάρχουν αργότερα προσφορές και από άλλους παρόχους.
Από την στιγμή που αποφασίσεις να προχωρήσεις, κάνεις το αίτημα κι έρχεται τεχνικός του παρόχου που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή για κατ' αρχήν έλεγχο της οικοδομής, ώστε να γίνει η μελέτη για την εγκατάσταση της οπτικής ίνας. Αυτή θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή αργότερα σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο της οικοδομής και σε κάθε όροφο αυτής. Κατόπιν θα γίνει σύνδεση με οπτική ίνα του διαμερίσματος με τον κατανεμητή ορόφου, από τον πάροχο με τον οποίο θα υπογράψεις την σύμβαση.

Οι καμπίνες FTTH δεν χρειάζονται ηλεκτρική τροφοδοσία. Δεν έχουν εσωτερικά ενεργό εξοπλισμό.

----------


## Ooaris

Σας ευχαριστω.

Ακομα μια ερωτηση...
Εγω εχω nova τωρα και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο το adsl τους στην τιμη που μου το δινουν.
 Μεχρι να γινουν ολες αυτες οι διαδικασιες που θα παρουν καιρο εγω θα μπορω να συνεχισω να ειμαι στην νοβα ή πρεπει αναγκαστικα να μεταφερθω στην wind και να βολευτω με καποια απο τα προγραματα adsl-vdsl που εχει τωρα μεχρι να γινει η αναβαθμιση σε fiber;
Και αν οντως πρεπει να μεταφερθω αναγκαστικα τωρα που..προφανως... δεν θελω, για ευνοητους λογους. Αμα κανω την αιτηση κανα 6μηνο αργοτερα θα φαω στην μαπα καμμια "αναμονη στην ουρα" για κανα 6μηνο ακομα;
Πρεπει να βιαστώ ή οτι και να κανω θα βρεθω σε μια εταιρια που δεν θελω και θα ειμαι για καιρο με χαλκο μαζι τους;

(Δεν ξερω αν εγινα κατανοητος. Το κυριως προβλημα μου ειναι πως δεν θελω να ειμαι συνδρομητης ουτε για 1 μερα στην wind με προγραμμα adsl/vdsl. Κατεμε ειναι μακραν η χειροτερη εταιρια σε ολους τους τομεις. Αν ειναι να παω στην wind θα ειναι επειδη θα εχω "εγγυημενη" ταχυτητα fiber 100+)

----------


## Jaisonas

Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να είσαι στην νοβα και όταν σε συνδέσουν θα χειριστούν αυτοί την διακοπή. Τουλάχιστον έτσι είπαν σε εμένα. Έκανα την αίτηση 13 αυγούστου και 14 με πήρε η νοβα να με ρωτήσει γιατί φεύγω. Την δευτέρα θα έρθουν να περάσουν την ίνα επιτέλους. Πάει με σειρά αιτήσεων η κατάσταση.

----------


## marcus1

> Είναι σίγουρο πως δεν θα καταφερεις να συννενοηθεις
> 
> Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις
> παίρνεις τηλέφωνο τον πάροχο (εξυπηρέτηση πελατών) που έχει πάρει την περιοχή (έχει σκάψει τον δρόμο). Εχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μάθεις κάτι.
> ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ, ξέρουν την μαύρη τους την τύφλα
> 
> Η διαδικασία είναι αργή, μετά την αίτηση ραντεβού και με διαχειριστή για να διαλέξουνε όδευση (θα βάλουν κουτάκι σε κάθε όροφο)
> Θα δούνε πως θα μπουνε στο διαμέρισμα και που θα τερματίσει η ίνα
> Θα το κατασκευάσουνε
> ...


Στα 100mbits είναι τέτοια η διαφορά;

Ρωτώ γιατί βλέπω να θεωρείται κοινά αποδεκτή η μεγάλη ανωτερότητα της οπτικής, ακόμα και στις ίδιες ταχύτητες, αλλά δεν ακούμε συχνά συγκεκριμένες λεπτομέρειες.

Πέρα από την δεδομένη ανωτερότητα της underlying τεχνολογίας εννοώ, μελλοντικές δυνατότητες αναβάθμισης κλπ που είναι γνωστά.

Στις *ίδιες όμως ταχύτητες*  τί επωφελείται ο χρήστης της υπηρεσίας; Για παράδειγμα υπάρχουν καλύτερα ping? Οι vectoring vdsl από καμπίνα που έχω δει τερματίζουν τα 100mbits. Διαφορά ταχύτητας στο κατέβασμα, συνεπώς, δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στα 100mbits είναι τέτοια η διαφορά;
> 
> Ρωτώ γιατί βλέπω να θεωρείται κοινά αποδεκτή η μεγάλη ανωτερότητα της οπτικής, ακόμα και στις ίδιες ταχύτητες, αλλά δεν ακούμε συχνά συγκεκριμένες λεπτομέρειες.
> 
> Πέρα από την δεδομένη ανωτερότητα της underlying τεχνολογίας εννοώ, μελλοντικές δυνατότητες αναβάθμισης κλπ που είναι γνωστά.
> 
> Στις *ίδιες όμως ταχύτητες*  τί επωφελείται ο χρήστης της υπηρεσίας; Για παράδειγμα υπάρχουν καλύτερα ping? Οι vectoring vdsl από καμπίνα που έχω δει τερματίζουν τα 100mbits. Διαφορά ταχύτητας στο κατέβασμα, συνεπώς, δεν υπάρχει.


fiber vs cooper 
https://www.google.com/search?source....0.tyUQ54Pu0vo

Καλό διάβασμα

Βασικότατο το latency
Αttenuation ? Τι είναι αυτό ?

Εκτός από αναβάθμιση υπάρχει και υποβάθμιση   :Razz: 
Μετά από 2 χρόνια που θα τελειώσει η επιδότηση, ανάλογα πως θα είναι και οι τιμές, γυρνάς αν θες σε adsl έως 24. Πάνω από οπτική.   :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Στη Σπάρτη που ήμουν πριν λίγες μέρες, είδα ότι ο ΟΤΕ ανοίγει ξανά τις τρύπες με τις οπτικές ίνες (που είχε φτιάξει 100αρες VDSL καμπίνες πριν 1,5 χρόνο) και φαίνεται να τραβάει καλώδια μπροστά από την κάθε πολυκατοικία.  :Wink:

----------


## minas

> fiber vs cooper 
> https://www.google.com/search?source....0.tyUQ54Pu0vo
> 
> Καλό διάβασμα
> 
> Βασικότατο το latency
> Αttenuation ? Τι είναι αυτό ?
> 
> Εκτός από αναβάθμιση υπάρχει και υποβάθμιση  
> Μετά από 2 χρόνια που θα τελειώσει η επιδότηση, ανάλογα πως θα είναι και οι τιμές, γυρνάς αν θες σε adsl έως 24. Πάνω από οπτική.


Αν κοιτάξεις τα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει η αναζήτηση, θα δεις ότι βγαίνουν σελίδες οι οποίες είναι από αντιφατικές έως και ανακριβείς. Αλίμονο αν η απάντηση σε όλα στο φόρουμ ήταν "google it".
Μία πιο στοχευμένη απάντηση, που συγκρίνει μόνο FTTH vs VDSL ίδιας ταχύτητας στη σημερινή Ελλάδα δεν είναι παράλογη, γιατί μιλάμε μόνο για ένα συγκεκριμένο υποσύνολο των περιπτώσεων fiber vs copper.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, το γεγονός είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές. Το attenuation δεν παίζει ρόλο στη σύγκριση, εάν κάνουμε την παραδοχή ότι συγκρίνουμε VDSL που επιτγχάνει να κλειδώσει στην ίδια ταχύτητα με το fiber. To latency πράγματι αναμένεται να είναι ελάχιστα μικρότερο, αλλά δεν γλιτώνεις ούτε ένα ολόκληρο hop - Αν μία VDSL σε fastpath έχει ping με τον πάροχο της τάξης των 10ms, το FTTH πιθανόν να έχει 2-3 ms λιγότερο. Στα υπόλοιπα θέματα, οι συγκρίσεις είναι σχεδόν ισοδύναμες, αν μιλάμε για switched fiber (βασικά ethernet) και όχι εκχώρηση μήκους κύματος, που δεν δίνουν (ακόμα?) οι πάροχοι στην Ελλάδα.

Η κρίσιμη διαφορά είναι ότι ένα VDSL στα 100Mbps ή 200Mbps στατιστικά θα είναι το απολύτως βέλτιστο που μπορεί να δώσει, ενώ το fiber μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί εύκολα σε αυθαίρετα μεγάλες ταχύτητες: 500Mbps, 1Gbps, κλπ. Επίσης το fiber αναμένεται να είναι πιο ανεκτικό σε διακοπές ρεύματος της γειτονιάς σου (εφόσον έχεις UPS).

----------


## nikgr

minas υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές χρηστων με vectoring vdsl που μια κλειδώνουν στα 100 και μια στα 70...

Πέρα απ' αυτο αυτο που πραγματικά οφελείται ο ελληνας χρήστης είναι οτι την 100αρα FTTH την πληρώνει φθηνότερα απο την 100αρα vectoring με το voucher.
Απο κει και πέρα θέμα επιλογής τεχνολογίας δεν υπάρχει. Αν εισαι απο τους τυχερούς που θα σου φέρει ο πάροχος την ινα στο σπίτι εισαι. Διαφορετικά αρκείσαι στο vectoring και λες κι ευχαριστω

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ας παραμείνω στις  100άρες

Το fiber έχει ποιότητα που δεν έχει ο χαλκός
latency, jitter, lost packets συντελουν σ'αυτό

+την υποβάθμιση
+ ότι είμαι κοντά στο ΑΚ και  παίρνω  από μη αναβαθμισμένο καφάο (δεν θάμαι ο μόνος) και ο χαλκός μπορεί να φτάσει έως 40
+ ότι η inalan δίνει 100/100. Ο χαλκός μπορεί ?

Το google it μην το υποτιμας, δεν υπάρχει πάντα διάθεση να γράφουμε σεντόνια

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ας παραμείνω στις  100άρες
> 
> Το fiber έχει ποιότητα που δεν έχει ο χαλκός
> latency, jitter, lost packets συντελουν σ'αυτό
> 
> +την υποβάθμιση
> + ότι είμαι κοντά στο ΑΚ και  παίρνω  από μη αναβαθμισμένο καφάο (δεν θάμαι ο μόνος) και ο χαλκός μπορεί να φτάσει έως 40
> + ότι η inalan δίνει 100/100. Ο χαλκός μπορεί ?
> 
> Το google it μην το υποτιμας, δεν υπάρχει πάντα διάθεση να γράφουμε σεντόνια


θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο dimitri_ns
φίλε minas

άλλο πράγμα είναι το FTTH (Fiber To The Home)
άλλο πράγμα είναι το VDSL (Vectoring) κτλ...

ξέρει πόσο θέλω να μπει στο πρόγραμμα Voucher η περιοχή μου και να φέρουν την οπτική ίνα στην πολυκατοικία μου (ως διαχειριστής) 
ήδη έχω φτιάξει εξωτερικά της πολυκατοικίας όλα τα απαραίτητα για την υποδοχή της FTTH όταν με το καλό έρθει...
τώρα είμαι από τους τυχερούς που παίρνω VDSL (50) από το Α/Κ που είναι σε μικρή απόσταση
επίσης είμαι από τους τυχερούς που έχω ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ στην γωνία του ακινήτου
δεν είμαι από τους τυχερούς που καλύπτει η ΙΝΑΛΑΝ η μόνη εταιρεία που δίνει πραγματικό FTTH (100/100) στα 28 ευρώ κόστος
σε αντίθεση με τους άλλους που σου δίνουν 100/10 - 200/20 - 1000/100 (το ιδανικό από τα πακέτα τους...αλλά δεν ξέρουμε το κόστος
πάντως θα είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα επιλέξω την τεχνολογία FTTH καθώς μου είναι άκρως απαραίτητη για αρκετά πράγματα που κάνω

επίσης όπως είπε ο φίλος dimitris_rs μην υποτιμάς το "GOOGLE IT" πολλοί δεν έχουμε την διάθεση ή τον χρόνο να γράφουμε "σεντόνια" για να εξηγήσουμε τα βασικά ή κάτι παραπάνω

στο ADSLgr.com θα βρεις πάρα πολλούς γνώστες του αντικειμένου μην κάνεις το λάθος να τους υποτιμάς...ξέρουν πάρα πολλά πράγματα απλά πρέπει να καταλάβουμε οι υπόλοιποι ότι μερικά πράγματα δεν λέγονται δημόσια.

----------


## minas

> θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο dimitri_ns
> φίλε minas
> 
> άλλο πράγμα είναι το FTTH (Fiber To The Home)
> άλλο πράγμα είναι το VDSL (Vectoring) κτλ...
> 
> ξέρει πόσο θέλω να μπει στο πρόγραμμα Voucher η περιοχή μου και να φέρουν την οπτική ίνα στην πολυκατοικία μου (ως διαχειριστής) 
> ήδη έχω φτιάξει εξωτερικά της πολυκατοικίας όλα τα απαραίτητα για την υποδοχή της FTTH όταν με το καλό έρθει...
> τώρα είμαι από τους τυχερούς που παίρνω VDSL (50) από το Α/Κ που είναι σε μικρή απόσταση
> ...


Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πώς να απαντήσω σε αυτό...

Ένας άνθρωπος ρώτησε κάτι, το οποίο μπορεί να απαντηθεί με αντικειμενικούς όρους. Όποιος έχει όρεξη να του απαντήσει, ας απαντήσει. Το "google it" με προβλημάτισε γιατί είναι μη-απάντηση, και να μην το γράψει κάποιος δεν αφαιρεί κάτι. Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν εξέφρασα κάποια δυσαρέσκεια με τον dimitri_ns, που όπως και να το δούμε, καταπιάστηκε με το θέμα.
Επίσης το ερώτημα δεν ήταν Fiber vs Copper, αν είναι έτσι να βάλουμε και Infiniband copper στην συζήτηση που έχει αστείο latency και jitter. Επίσης δεν ήταν Inalan (ή αλλος συμμετρικός) vs άλλοι πάροχοι. Η ερώτηση, όπως την εξέλαβα εγώ, ήταν για τις αριθμητικές παραμέτρους ίδιες (ειδικα download/upload), αν υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά με την αλλαγή του φυσικού μέσου. Αυτό επιδέχεται γρήγορη, πρακτική και αξιοποιήσιμη απάντηση, χωρίς κατεβατά, και μία τέτοια προσπάθησα να δώσω.

Για τα πράγματα που δεν λέγονται δημόσια πάλι, τί να πω... Ούτε τις γνώσεις κάποιου έθιξα, ούτε υποχρέωσα κάποιον να "αποκαλύψει" κάτι παρά τη θέλήσή του. Πολύ συνομωσιολογική παρατήρηση, και ομολογώ ότι δεν την κατάλαβα...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πώς να απαντήσω σε αυτό...
> 
> Ένας άνθρωπος ρώτησε κάτι, το οποίο μπορεί να απαντηθεί με αντικειμενικούς όρους. Όποιος έχει όρεξη να του απαντήσει, ας απαντήσει. Το "google it" με προβλημάτισε γιατί είναι μη-απάντηση, και να μην το γράψει κάποιος δεν αφαιρεί κάτι. Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν εξέφρασα κάποια δυσαρέσκεια με τον dimitri_ns, που όπως και να το δούμε, καταπιάστηκε με το θέμα.
> Επίσης το ερώτημα δεν ήταν Fiber vs Copper, αν είναι έτσι να βάλουμε και Infiniband copper στην συζήτηση που έχει αστείο latency και jitter. Επίσης δεν ήταν Inalan (ή αλλος συμμετρικός) vs άλλοι πάροχοι. Η ερώτηση, όπως την εξέλαβα εγώ, ήταν για τις αριθμητικές παραμέτρους ίδιες (ειδικα download/upload), αν υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά με την αλλαγή του φυσικού μέσου. Αυτό επιδέχεται γρήγορη, πρακτική και αξιοποιήσιμη απάντηση, χωρίς κατεβατά, και μία τέτοια προσπάθησα να δώσω.
> 
> Για τα πράγματα που δεν λέγονται δημόσια πάλι, τί να πω... Ούτε τις γνώσεις κάποιου έθιξα, ούτε υποχρέωσα κάποιον να "αποκαλύψει" κάτι παρά τη θέλήσή του. Πολύ συνομωσιολογική παρατήρηση, και ομολογώ ότι δεν την κατάλαβα...


μπορείς να απαντήσεις απλά όπως εγώ

άλλο πράγμα ή τεχνολογία είναι οι οπτικές ίνες μέχρι το σπίτι σου (last mile)
και άλλο πράγμα είναι ο χαλκός μέχρι το σπίτι σου (last mile)
ή ο συνδυασμός αυτών των δύο τεχνολογιών

καλύτερα είναι να πηγαίνει η οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι σου και να έχεις 100/100 αυτό είναι το πραγματικό FTTH

πάμε σε αυτά που ρώτησες
σίγουρα θα δεις βελτίωση στο κατέβασμα (download) ή στο ανέβασμα (upload) αρχείων
σίγουρα θα δεις βελτίωση στο streaming ταινιών ή βίντεο ή μουσικής ή αν κάνεις streaming εσύ παιχνιδιών
επίσης θα δεις βελτίωση και στο ping (lag) στα online (multiplayer) games ίσως όμως όχι αυτό που θες εσύ καθώς παίζει ρόλο που βρίσκονται οι διακομιστές (servers) του παιχνιδιού που παίζεις και που οι άλλοι παίκτες καθώς επηρεάζεται το παιχνίδι σου από τους άλλους

για όλους αυτούς τους παραπάνω λόγους θέλω να πάω στο FTTH από το τωρινό VDSL (50αρη) που είμαι ευχαριστημένος/τυχερός.

αυτά χωρίς θεωρίες συνωμοσίας κτλ...

----------


## jkoukos

> καλύτερα είναι να πηγαίνει η οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι σου και να έχεις 100/100 αυτό είναι το πραγματικό FTTH


Το γράφεις συνεχώς κι έχω την απορία. Καταλαβαίνω ότι άλλο πράγμα εννοείς.
Μόνο η σύνδεση με συμμετρικές ταχύτητες είναι FTTH; Δηλαδή αν ο Χ πάροχος σου φέρει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι σου αλλά με πακέτο όπου το Upload είναι στο 10% του Download, δεν είναι FTTH;

----------


## marcus1

Παιδιά το ξέρω ότι θα δεχτώ λίγο flaming τώρα, αλλά αν μου λέτε ότι σε 100αρα οπτικών ινών θα δω βελτίωση στο απλό download σε σύγκριση με 100αρα vectoring που τερματίζει στα 100, απλώς αμφισβητώ και τα υπόλοιπα που γράφετε, no offense.

Κατά τα άλλα στην ερώτησή μου ανάφερα ρητά και επανειλλημένα ότι γνωρίζω πως η οπτική ίνα είναι περισσότερο future proof, ότι μπορεί να έχει συμμετρικές ταχύτητες (υπηρεσία που για την ώρα μόνο η inalan προσφέρει) κλπ συνεπώς η απάντηση "άλλο τα 100/100 άλλο τα 100/10" είναι off topic στο ερώτημά μου.

Επίσης άλλο το 1Gigabit και άλλο τα 30mbit της απλής VDSL από μακρινό Α/Κ, αλλά δεν ρωτούσα αυτό.

Βασικά αναρωτιόμουν για τί τάξεως διαφορές μιλάμε στη latency, στο οποίο απάντησε ο minas (και τον ευχαριστώ).

----------


## Zus

> Το γράφεις συνεχώς κι έχω την απορία. Καταλαβαίνω ότι άλλο πράγμα εννοείς.
> Μόνο η σύνδεση με συμμετρικές ταχύτητες είναι FTTH; Δηλαδή αν ο Χ πάροχος σου φέρει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι σου αλλά με πακέτο όπου το Upload είναι στο 10% του Download, δεν είναι FTTH;


Αν είναι αν φέρουν σε πόσα χρόνια τέτοια κουτσουρεμένα προγράμματα, καλύτερα να μην τα φέρουν καθόλου.

----------


## jkoukos

Κανείς δεν σε υποχρεώνει να το πάρεις, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία με το αν είναι ή όχι FTTH. Για να μην τρελαθούμε δηλαδή.

----------


## xaris2335

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι για μελλοντική χρήση. 
1) Αφορά όλους τους πολίτες ή μόνο τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες;
2) Είναι και για vdsl ή μόνο για οπτική ίνα;  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

1. Όλους.
2. Οπτική ίνα. Το VDSL δεν μπορεί να ανέβει σε Gigabit ταχύητα, που είναι προαπαιτούμενο για την δράση (έστω κι αν δεν υπάρχει τώρα τέτοιο πακέτο).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το γράφεις συνεχώς κι έχω την απορία. Καταλαβαίνω ότι άλλο πράγμα εννοείς.
> Μόνο η σύνδεση με συμμετρικές ταχύτητες είναι FTTH; Δηλαδή αν ο Χ πάροχος σου φέρει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι σου αλλά με πακέτο όπου το Upload είναι στο 10% του Download, δεν είναι FTTH;


οχι φίλε jkoukos οπτική ίνα είναι και το 100/10 και το 100/100 όπως και το 1000/100 (ιδεώδες πακέτο) 
απλά το ιδανικό είναι να έχεις 100/100 ή 1000/1000

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά το ξέρω ότι θα δεχτώ λίγο flaming τώρα, αλλά αν μου λέτε ότι σε 100αρα οπτικών ινών θα δω βελτίωση στο απλό download σε σύγκριση με 100αρα vectoring που τερματίζει στα 100, απλώς αμφισβητώ και τα υπόλοιπα που γράφετε, no offense.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα στην ερώτησή μου ανάφερα ρητά και επανειλλημένα ότι γνωρίζω πως η οπτική ίνα είναι περισσότερο future proof, ότι μπορεί να έχει συμμετρικές ταχύτητες (υπηρεσία που για την ώρα μόνο η inalan προσφέρει) κλπ συνεπώς η απάντηση "άλλο τα 100/100 άλλο τα 100/10" είναι off topic στο ερώτημά μου.
> 
> Επίσης άλλο το 1Gigabit και άλλο τα 30mbit της απλής VDSL από μακρινό Α/Κ, αλλά δεν ρωτούσα αυτό.
> 
> Βασικά αναρωτιόμουν για τί τάξεως διαφορές μιλάμε στη latency, στο οποίο απάντησε ο minas (και τον ευχαριστώ).


διαφορές τεράστιες στο Ping (Latency) δεν θα δεις μεγάλες γιατί εξαρτάται το παιχνίδι και ο διακομιστής (server) που παίζεις

εγώ τώρα σκέψου ότι με την VDSL50 σε Battlefield - Call Of Duty - PUBG - WOT - WOWS - AAPG το ping μου είναι 50-70ms στην χειρότερη (με συσκευές να παίζουν στο wifi) 80ms

απλά θεωρώ όπως είπα και στον jkoukos ιδεώδες για μένα το πακέτο 100/100 ή 1000/1000 από άποψη δικτύου που έχω (πολλές συσκευές) και streaming (twitch)

----------


## xaris2335

> 1. Όλους.
> 2. Οπτική ίνα. Το VDSL δεν μπορεί να ανέβει σε Gigabit ταχύητα, που είναι προαπαιτούμενο για την δράση (έστω κι αν δεν υπάρχει τώρα τέτοιο πακέτο).


οκ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι για μελλοντική χρήση. 
> 1) Αφορά όλους τους πολίτες ή μόνο τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες;
> 2) Είναι και για vdsl ή μόνο για οπτική ίνα;


1) όλους
2) μόνο για οπτική ίνα

----------


## Zus

> Κανείς δεν σε υποχρεώνει να το πάρεις, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία με το αν είναι ή όχι FTTH. Για να μην τρελαθούμε δηλαδή.


Τώρα αυτή τι απάντηση είναι? Έγραψα εγώ ότι με υποχρεώνει κάποιος να το πάρω?

Για το σταγονόμετρο στο upload σχολίασα. Το οποίο το θεωρώ σοβαρό μειονέκτημα ακόμα και αν υλοποιηθεί κάποια στιγμή το FTTH. Ούτε το isdn με ανάγκαζε κανείς να το αγοράσω, όταν το πρόσφερε ο ΟΤΕ αντί να προχωρήσει όπως ο πλανήτης στο ADSL αλλά είδαμε που μας κατάντησε. 10 χρόνια πίσω από τον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο στον τομέα.

Γιατί να επαναληφθεί το ίδιο λάθος? Επειδή δεν μας υποχρεώνει κανένας να το πάρουμε? Έτσι προχωράμε μπροστά, λέγοντας ευχαριστώ στα λίγα?  :What..?:

----------


## jkoukos

Γράφεις "_αν είναι να το φέρουν κουτσουρεμένο, να μην το φέρουν καθόλου_" και μάλιστα αναφέρεις ότι θα γίνει σε Χ χρόνια (όταν ήδη υπάρχουν ενεργές συνδέσεις).
Σε αυτό είναι η απάντησή μου. Άλλοι το θέλουν και το έχουν βάλει. Εσύ μην το πάρεις.
Κουτσουρεμένο δεν είναι το FTTH. Είναι το upload χαμηλό που δίνουν σήμερα οι πάροχοι (άσχετα να κι εμένα δεν μου αρέσει). Και υπάρχουν και άλλοι στον πλανήτη που δεν δίνουν συμμετρικές ταχύτητες.

----------


## ThReSh

Συμφωνώ με την μιζέρια του 10% upload, αλλά η σύγκριση ISDN με μίζερο upload είναι άτοπη γιατί το μίζερο upload διοθρώνεται με ένα κλίκ που λέει ο λόγος...  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

BTW
ξέρει κανεις τι εξοπλισμό δίνουνε ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ πάντως κλαίω με το κουπόνι (voucher) καθώς το 11633 είναι ο ΤΚ της οδού μου
απλά τα ακίνητα που είναι στο οικοδομικό τετράγωνο με εμένα δεν έχουμε κάλυψη
το από πάνω τετράγωνο (στον ίδιο δρόμο) έχουν κάλυψη από COSMOTE-WIND-VODAFONE

- - - Updated - - -




> BTW
> ξέρει κανεις τι εξοπλισμό δίνουνε ?


δεν ξέρω
περιμένω από φίλους (βύρωνα-πειραιά-φάληρο) να μου πουν όταν με το καλό τους συνδέσουν
έγιναν οι μελέτες (θα τους τοποθετήσουν εξωτερικά την ίνα) σε πειραία και φάληρο
βύρωνα ακόμα το μελετούν το θέμα

----------


## marcus1

Aνατολική Θεσσαλονίκη (προς Μπότσαρη) έχουν βάλει απαγορευτικά παρκαρίσματος και γράφουν "έργα EDIL για οπτική ίνα".

Απορία. Η περιοχή έχει ήδη καινούριες καμπίνες VDSL σε λειτουργία που δίνουν μέχρι και 100mbits vectoring.

Τα έργα της edil ξέρει κανείς τί μπορούν να αφορούν; Αναβάθμιση μήπως του backbone για να δώσουν 200άρες;

Η inalan είναι πολύ μακριά ακόμα (δυτικά προάστια) οπότε απίθανο να είναι αυτή. Η HCN έχει επίσης ήδη παρουσία (βλέπω κουτιά της ενεργά).

Τί μένει;

- - - Updated - - -

YΓ: Α και κάτι άλλο ευχάριστο, η inalan ανάρτησε ότι σύντομα θα λάβει μέρος στο πρόγραμμα SFBB κι αυτή. https://www.facebook.com/inalan.gr/p...6520?__tn__=-R

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Aνατολική Θεσσαλονίκη (προς Μπότσαρη) έχουν βάλει απαγορευτικά παρκαρίσματος και γράφουν "έργα EDIL για οπτική ίνα".
> 
> Απορία. Η περιοχή έχει ήδη καινούριες καμπίνες VDSL σε λειτουργία που δίνουν μέχρι και 100mbits vectoring.
> 
> Τα έργα της edil ξέρει κανείς τί μπορούν να αφορούν; Αναβάθμιση μήπως του backbone για να δώσουν 200άρες;
> 
> Η inalan είναι πολύ μακριά ακόμα (δυτικά προάστια) οπότε απίθανο να είναι αυτή. Η HCN έχει επίσης ήδη παρουσία (βλέπω κουτιά της ενεργά).
> 
> Τί μένει;
> ...


εγώ γιατί νομίζω ότι άργησε...και δεν θα την δεχτούν...

----------


## GeorgeH

> απλά θεωρώ όπως είπα και στον jkoukos ιδεώδες για μένα το πακέτο 100/100 ή 1000/1000 από άποψη δικτύου που έχω (πολλές συσκευές) και streaming (twitch)


Aν αυτά είναι τα ιδεώδη φίλτατε τότε Χιούστον έχουμε πρόβλημα...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Aν αυτά είναι τα ιδεώδη φίλτατε τότε Χιούστον έχουμε πρόβλημα...


Τόχουμε το πρόβλημα (ή μάλλον εγώ το έχω)

Χθεσινή επικοινωνία με ΟΤΕ
Δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το FTTH στο Παλαιό Φάληρο, ρώτησα τους τεχνικούς, ας λέει ότι θέλει το σιτε

----------


## GeorgeH

> Τόχουμε το πρόβλημα (ή μάλλον εγώ το έχω)
> 
> Χθεσινή επικοινωνία με ΟΤΕ
> Δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το FTTH στο Παλαιό Φάληρο, ρώτησα τους τεχνικούς, ας λέει ότι θέλει το σιτε


Η επίμονή είναι αρετή. Ο επιμένων νικά! Εν τούτω νίκα! Και αλλά συναφή. 
Συνοψίζοντας μην τα παρατάς, μπορεί να ήταν κλασικό πρόβλημα PEBCAK

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Η επίμονή είναι αρετή. Ο επιμένων νικά! Εν τούτω νίκα! Και αλλά συναφή. 
> Συνοψίζοντας μην τα παρατάς, μπορεί να ήταν κλασικό πρόβλημα PEBCAK


Στον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο, νάχω κάτι να κάνω   :Razz: 
Εστειλα mail, να δώ τι θα απαντήσουνε εγγράφως, αναλόγως δεύτερη στάση το fsbb το υπουργείο ο Παππάς κι ο Χατζηδάκης (Δήμαρχος)

Είμαι με σαπάκι από μη αναβαθμιζόμενο καφάο

Υστατο
Πανώ και απεργία πείνας στο ΑΚ (είναι κοντά, θα πετάγομαι σπίτι για φαί)

Πιό ύστατο
Κλείνω την Ζαίμη ξαπλωμένος και αλυσοδεμένος και φωνάζω τα κανάλια και γκόμενες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τόχουμε το πρόβλημα (ή μάλλον εγώ το έχω)
> 
> Χθεσινή επικοινωνία με ΟΤΕ
> Δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το FTTH στο Παλαιό Φάληρο, ρώτησα τους τεχνικούς, ας λέει ότι θέλει το σιτε


σε συνάδελφο από την δουλειά που είναι στο Παλαιό Φάληρο του είπαν από την COSMOTE ότι γίνεται να συμμετέχει στην δράση για το FTTH.

- - - Updated - - -




> Aν αυτά είναι τα ιδεώδη φίλτατε τότε Χιούστον έχουμε πρόβλημα...


λυπάμαι αν σε στεναχώρησα αλλά αυτά είναι τα ιδεώδη μου για τον ελεύθερο χρόνο (χόμπι) που έχω φίλτατε έτσι μου χρειάζεται η γρήγορη ταχύτητα σύνδεσης και όσο περισσότερη τόσο καλύτερα

----------


## sdikr

> Στον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο, νάχω κάτι να κάνω  
> Εστειλα mail, να δώ τι θα απαντήσουνε εγγράφως, αναλόγως δεύτερη στάση το fsbb το υπουργείο ο Παππάς κι ο Χατζηδάκης (Δήμαρχος)
> 
> Είμαι με σαπάκι από μη αναβαθμιζόμενο καφάο
> 
> Υστατο
> Πανώ και απεργία πείνας στο ΑΚ (είναι κοντά, θα πετάγομαι σπίτι για φαί)
> 
> Πιό ύστατο
> Κλείνω την Ζαίμη ξαπλωμένος και αλυσοδεμένος και φωνάζω τα κανάλια και γκόμενες.


Θα πρέπει να φωνάξεις πρώτα κοπέλες ώστε να έρθουνε και τα κανάλια μετά

----------


## dimitri_ns

Νεότερα..

Υπάρχει γενικό διαδικαστικό πρόβλημα εάν στην περιοχή σου ο πάροχος FTTH είναι OTE και εσύ έχεις συμβόλαιο σε άλλο πάροχο.

Είμαι στο Παλιό Φάληρο, το έσκαψε ο ΟΤΕ και εγώ είμαι στην cyta. Θέλω να κάνω αίτηση για FTTH στον ΟΤΕ και ψάχνουν πως θα γίνει η υλοποίηση. 
Υποθέτω αντίστοιχα προβλήματα θα αντιμετωπίσουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι.

Τα προβλήματα

1. Για να κινηθούν πρέπει να κάνω αίτηση
2. Το ότι έκανα αίτηση δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μπει FTTH, χρειάζεται και η υπογραφή του διαχειριστή πολυκατοικίας.
3. Ακόμα και να είχα οπτική ίνα, δεν έχουν τρόπο να με κάνουν φορητότητα σε οπτική ίνα. Πρέπει πρώτα να με βάλουν σε χαλκό ΟΤΕ και μετά σε οπτική ίνα ΟΤΕ. (2-3 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet)

Εχουν ένα πρώτο πρόβλημα πότε να ζητήσουν την φορητότητα (και επομένως τι να χρεώνουν)

Οταν κάνω την αίτηση ? ( και αν δεν κατασκευαστεί η οπτική ? Θα μείνω στον ΟΤΕ χαλκό ?  Με τι χρεώσεις εφόσον δεν ισχύει το κουπόνι? ) Αν δεν μπει οπτική θα πρέπει να με ξαναγυρίσουν στην cyta καθότι η αίτησή μου δεν ικανοποιήθηκε.

Οταν υλοποιηθεί η οπτική (αν υλοποιηθεί) ? Και πως θα δουλεύουν μέχρι τότε ? χωρίς αίτηση και εξουσιοδότηση? Και εγώ θα πληρώνω cyta μέχρι την υλοποίηση ?

Για νέα σύνδεση (νέο αριθμό) ούτε που το συζητάω. Θέλω φορητότητα.

Κοινώς γάμ@ τα ..

ΥΓ
- Το βασικότερο είναι το 3
- Σε απέναντι πολυκατοικίες αρχίσανε τα όργανα. Πλακωθήκανε και δεν θα βάλουνε
- Εχουν ήδη βάλει 29 στο  Παλιό Φάληρο. Είχα πάει σε φίλο όταν ήρθανε Οτετζήδες (6-8 άτομα) να δούνε πως θα την περάσουν
- Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω να κάνω αίτηση. Ψάχνονται ..

----------


## marcus1

> - Σε απέναντι πολυκατοικίες αρχίσανε τα όργανα. Πλακωθήκανε και δεν θα βάλουνε


Έπρεπε να υπάρχει (νόμιζα υπήρχε; ) σχετική νομοθεσία. Υποδομές τηλεπικοινωνίας θα περνάνε -με κάποιους λογικούς όρους- και ας κόψει το λαιμό του ο κάθε βλαμμένος.

Για τα καλώδια που συνδέουν τις πεντακόσιες διαφορετικές σαπιοκεραίες τους της ταράτσας για να βλέπουν λύματα της ελληνικής trash tv, που συνήθως περνάνε όπως να'ναι, όπου να'ναι, απ'οποιον τοίχο να'ναι (μόνο σχετικά καινούριες οικοδομές έχουν λογική κεντρική καλωδίωση) δεν άκουσα ποτέ να κάνουν φασαρίες όμως.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Έπρεπε να υπάρχει (νόμιζα υπήρχε; ) σχετική νομοθεσία. Υποδομές τηλεπικοινωνίας θα περνάνε -με κάποιους λογικούς όρους- και ας κόψει το λαιμό του ο κάθε βλαμμένος.
> 
> Για τα καλώδια που συνδέουν τις κεραίες τους για να βλέπουν λύμματα της ελληνικής trash tv, που συνήθως περνάνε όπως να'ναι, όπου να'ναι, απ'οποιον τοίχο να'ναι (μόνο σχετικά καινούριες οικοδομές έχουν λογική κεντρική καλωδίωση) δεν άκουσα ποτέ να κάνουν φασαρίες όμως.


Kai για το αέριο (ατομικά σε κάθε όροφο) υπάρχει νομοθεσία.
Ελα όμως που για να φτάσει στον 5ο όροφο, πρέπει να περάσει από τον 4ο ..  :Razz: 
Και γι αυτό δεν χρειάζεται διαχειριστής..

Αν ο 4ος, 3ος, 2ος, 1ος  κωλώσει υπάρχει πρόβλημα..

----------


## emeliss

@dimitri_ns
Το “3” είναι εκτός διαδικασίας. Κάνεις την αίτηση στην CYTA. Αυτή κάνει τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες προς τον ΟΤΕ για το αν η πολυκατοικία είναι ready. Αν είναι τότε προχωράει, έρχεται ο ΟΤΕ και αφήνει αναμονή στον όροφο ή στην εισαγωγή ανάλογα. Μετά έρχεται η CYTA και βάζει το τελευταίο κομμάτι ίνας από το σπίτι μέχρι την αναμονή.

----------


## jkoukos

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα, αναφέρει ότι από Cyta θα κάνει κάνει φορητότητα στον ΟΤΕ, γι' αυτό μιλά για αίτηση σε αυτόν (και όχι στη Cyta). Και λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει διαδικασία σε αυτή την περίπτωση και πρέπει πρώτα να γίνει στην τωρινή σύνδεση και κατόπιν μεταφορά σε οπτική.

----------


## emeliss

Έχεις δίκιο. Αν πρέπει για τον χ, ψ λόγο να το κάνουν έτσι θα έπρεπε να γίνεται εικονικά χωρίς να έχει σημασία για τον πελάτη, ούτε να το καταλαβαίνει.

----------


## minas

> Έχεις δίκιο. Αν πρέπει για τον χ, ψ λόγο να το κάνουν έτσι θα έπρεπε να γίνεται εικονικά χωρίς να έχει σημασία για τον πελάτη, ούτε να το καταλαβαίνει.


Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη. Στην πλάτη των πρώτων πελατών θα πρέπει να διορθωθούν οι διαδικαστικές ελλείψεις...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Έχεις δίκιο. Αν πρέπει για τον χ, ψ λόγο να το κάνουν έτσι θα έπρεπε να γίνεται εικονικά χωρίς να έχει σημασία για τον πελάτη, ούτε να το καταλαβαίνει.


Οχι απλά το καταλαβαίνει, το νοιώθει στο πετσί του.

Προσπαθώ να κάνω την αίτηση στπν ΟΤΕ και άκρη θα βγάλω μάλλον από τους Οτετζήδες που πήγανε στο σπίτι του φίλου.

Το 13888 με τις τεράστιες αναμονές με διαβεβαίωσε με ονοματεπωνυμο, αφού μίλησε και με τεχνικούς ότι FTTH δεν διατίθεται στην περιοχή μου.

Στο κατάστημα Γερμανός, αφού πρώτα λέγανε ότι δεν διατίθεται, λόγω επιμονής βρήκε ότι διατίθεται. Μίλησε με "κεντρικά" και μου είπε ότι μόνο για νέα σύνδεση και ότι δεν γίνεται φορητότητα    :Mad: 

Στο δε mail που έστειλα μου απαντήσανε 5 μέρες μετά ότι το προωθήσανε  στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Kai για το αέριο (ατομικά σε κάθε όροφο) υπάρχει νομοθεσία.
> Ελα όμως που για να φτάσει στον 5ο όροφο, πρέπει να περάσει από τον 4ο .. 
> Και γι αυτό δεν χρειάζεται διαχειριστής..
> 
> Αν ο 4ος, 3ος, 2ος, 1ος  κωλώσει υπάρχει πρόβλημα..


εγώ τα έλεγα αυτά κάποτε για το αέριο κτλ

μου έλεγαν υπάρχει νόμος ναι αλλά δεν μένουν νομοταγείς πολίτες σε αυτήν την χώρα

αλλά "ζωντόβολα"

έτσι θα δεις φίλε μου Δημήτρη πόσο ξύλο έχει να πέσει ακόμα...

για το πετρέλαιο

για το αέριο

για τις οπτικές ίνες 

πάρα πολλές αφορμές μπορείς να βρεις για να παίξεις ξύλο με τον γείτονα σου

εγώ π.χ τώρα έχω γείτονα δικηγόρο που ο γιος του (μικρός) παίζει online games με το τούμπανο του pc (i9 /16gb / 2x1080ti)  μετά τα μεσάνυχτα στην διαπασών αντί να βάλει ακουστικά

μέχρι τώρα πιάνουν τόπο οι παρατηρήσεις στον μικρό ή το κάρφωμα στον πατέρα (όπου πέφτουν οι σχετικές φάπες στον μικρό)

- - - Updated - - -

εγώ πάντως προς αποφυγή τέτοιων καταστάσεων για τις οπτικές ίνες

έχω φροντίσει και έχω βάλει κουτί (που θα παίξει τον ρόλο του κατανεμητή) κοντά στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας

και μικρότερα κουτιά (που θα παίξουν τον ρόλο του διακλαδωτή ή Floor Box) σε κάθε όροφο

εσωτερικά δεν σκαλίζει τίποτα κανείς

----------


## marcus1

> εγώ τα έλεγα αυτά κάποτε για το αέριο κτλ
> 
> μου έλεγαν υπάρχει νόμος ναι αλλά δεν μένουν νομοταγείς πολίτες σε αυτήν την χώρα
> 
> αλλά "ζωντόβολα"
> 
> έτσι θα δεις φίλε μου Δημήτρη πόσο ξύλο έχει να πέσει ακόμα...
> 
> για το πετρέλαιο
> ...


Ζerocool διαχειριστής δεν είσαι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος;

Βασικά χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερους νέους ανθρώπους στην διαχείριση πολυκατοικιών.

Δεν είναι μόνο τα τεχνολογικά θέματα. Στα πάντα, από τις υποδομές καλωδίωσης μέχρι τις εξωπορτες που κλειδώνουν οι φοβικοί υπερήλικοι χωρίς τρόπο να ανοίξουν από μέσα απουσία κλειδιού (πράγμα ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ και μεγάλη παραβίαση των κανονισμών ασφαλείας) δεν έχω δει ένα θέμα που ηλικιωμένοι διαχειριστές να μην διαχειρίζονται με κολλήματα...

Μην με παρεξηγήσετε. Δεν βρίζω τους ανθρώπους ούτε τους περιφρονώ. Απλώς από μια ηλικία και μετά είναι δυστυχώς ανθρώπινη φύση ο άνθρωπος να λειτουργεί με βάση το φόβο του νέου και αυτού που δεν γνωρίζει (ειτε προκειται για οπτικές ίνες ή για... αυτόματο κλείδωμα εισόδου) παρά ορθολογικά. Η διαχείριση πολυκατοικίας κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι δουλειά για υπερήλικες.  :Sad:  Όποιος νέος έχει την ευκαιρία να αναλάβει πάντα πρέπει να το κάνει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ζerocool διαχειριστής δεν είσαι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος;
> 
> Βασικά χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερους νέους ανθρώπους στην διαχείριση πολυκατοικιών.
> 
> Δεν είναι μόνο τα τεχνολογικά θέματα. Στα πάντα, από τις υποδομές καλωδίωσης μέχρι τις εξωπορτες που κλειδώνουν οι φοβικοί υπερήλικοι χωρίς τρόπο να ανοίξουν από μέσα απουσία κλειδιού (πράγμα ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ και μεγάλη παραβίαση των κανονισμών ασφαλείας) δεν έχω δει ένα θέμα που ηλικιωμένοι διαχειριστές να μην διαχειρίζονται με κολλήματα...
> 
> Δεν βρίζω τους ανθρώπους ούτε τους περιφρονώ. Απλώς η διαχείριση πολυκατοικίας δεν είναι δουλειά για υπερήλικες.  Όποιος νέος έχει την ευκαιρία να αναλάβει πάντα πρέπει να το κάνει.


ναι φίλε μου διαχειριστής είμαι στην πολυκατοικία που μένω και με την απόλυτη πλειοψηφία και ευτυχώς μέχρι τώρα δεν υπάρχει το παραμικρό θέμα 
άσε που η πολυκατοικία μας θα γίνει υπόδειγμα σε λίγο στην περιοχή σε θέματα ασφάλειας/καινοτομιών/εκσυγχρονισμού (χαχαχα)

θα σου πω μερικά απλά πράγματα για να καταλάβεις



Off Topic



Ασφάλεια/προστασία" 
εγκατάσταση πόρτας ασφαλείας κεντρικής εισόδου (με αυτόματο κλείδωμα/κωδικό έκτακτης ανάγκης) - κάμερες ασφαλείας σε όλους τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους
εγκατάσταση συστήματος πυρανίχνευσης/πυρασφάλειας από την πόρτα της ταράτσας έως είσοδο (σκάλα και ασανσέρ) για περιπτώσεις πυρκαγιάς (παρέχει ασφαλή έξοδο είτε από είσοδο είτε από ταράτσα) (λειτουργεί και με εφεδρικό ρεύμα)
εγκατάσταση πόρτας ασφαλείας που αντέχει σε πυρκαγιές και προστατεύει τον χώρο του λεβητοστασίου (λέβητα/δεξαμενών)
πλήρης ηλεκτρολογικός/μηχανολογικός εκσυγχρονισμός στο ασανσέρ που ακόμα και σε περίπτωση διακοπής δεν μένεις μέσα κατεβαίνει αυτόματα στην είσοδο
εγκατάσταση γλαστρών με φυτά στην ταράτσα και σε όλους τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους
εγκατάσταση ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού χαμηλής κατανάλωσης (λάμπες LED)
εγκατάσταση και συντήρηση του καυστήρα/λέβητα (εκσυγχρονισμός) καθώς έχουμε δύο δεξαμενές πετρελαίου 1800 λίτρων
τώρα τελευταία αυτό για την εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών

όλα αυτά έγιναν για 20 διαμερίσματα που είμαστε




ούτε εγώ βρίζω ή περιφρονώ τους ανθρώπους απλά ξεσπάνε για τα ...μύρια προβλήματα που τους απασχολούν στην καθημερινότητα τους

----------


## marcus1

> ναι φίλε μου διαχειριστής είμαι στην πολυκατοικία που μένω και με την απόλυτη πλειοψηφία και ευτυχώς μέχρι τώρα δεν υπάρχει το παραμικρό θέμα 
> άσε που η πολυκατοικία μας θα γίνει υπόδειγμα σε λίγο στην περιοχή σε θέματα ασφάλειας/καινοτομιών/εκσυγχρονισμού (χαχαχα)
> 
> ούτε εγώ βρίζω ή περιφρονώ τους ανθρώπους απλά ξεσπάνε για τα ...μύρια προβλήματα που τους απασχολούν στην καθημερινότητα τους


Κι εγώ εκτροχίασα σε... off topic το θέμα από τον καημό μου. LED λάμπες τους ζητάς να βάλουν, να κόψουμε την κατανάλωση φωτισμού στο 1/10 και αρνούνται! "Βάλαμε από τις οικονομικές δεν ήταν καλές καιγότανε" (εννοεί φθορισμού πριν είκοσι χρόνια). Εξηγείς την διαφορά... τίποτα.

Μπράβο που ανέλαβες. Κατά κανόνα έτσι συμβαίνει όταν αναλαμβάνει νέος κόσμος την διαχείριση.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κι εγώ εκτροχίασα σε... off topic το θέμα από τον καημό μου. LED λάμπες τους ζητάς να βάλουν, να κόψουμε την κατανάλωση φωτισμού στο 1/10 και αρνούνται! "Βάλαμε από τις οικονομικές δεν ήταν καλές καιγότανε" (εννοεί φθορισμού πριν είκοσι χρόνια). Εξηγείς την διαφορά... τίποτα.
> 
> Μπράβο που ανέλαβες. Κατά κανόνα έτσι συμβαίνει όταν αναλαμβάνει νέος κόσμος την διαχείριση.


Δεν είναι θέμα ηλικίας
Είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα

Γνωρίζω νέους πιό στόκους από 80άρηδες

Και θέμα εμπιστοσύνης
Μπορεί να μην ξέρουνε, αλλά επειδή το λες εσύ θα το κάνουμε

Πρέπει νάχεις δώσει δείγματα γραφής και η συμπεριφορά σου να τους έχει κερδίσει

Τώρα αν πέσεις στον κομπλεξικό, ανάποδο κλπ, έχεις χάσει ..

----------


## Jaisonas

Πέρα από κακούς γείτονες/διαχειριστές, η voda είπε σε φίλο μου που έχουν μαλ@@@ διαχειριστή, ότι δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί και ότι μπορεί να φάει και πρόστιμο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πέρα από κακούς γείτονες/διαχειριστές, η voda είπε σε φίλο μου που έχουν μαλ@@@ διαχειριστή, ότι δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί και ότι μπορεί να φάει και πρόστιμο.


Βάση ποιας νομοθεσίας.?

----------


## Jaisonas

> Βάση ποιας νομοθεσίας.?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πέρα από κακούς γείτονες/διαχειριστές, η voda είπε σε φίλο μου που έχουν μαλ@@@ διαχειριστή, ότι δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί και ότι μπορεί να φάει και πρόστιμο.


Βάση ποιας νομοθεσίας.?

Το ρωτάω γιατί μπορεί να αρνηθεί ο διαχειριστής αλλά μπορεί να αρνηθεί ένοικος/ιδιοκτήτης να μην θέλει να περάσει από την ιδιοκτησία του που έχει πληρώσει για να την αποκτήσει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πέρα από κακούς γείτονες/διαχειριστές, η voda είπε σε φίλο μου που έχουν μαλ@@@ διαχειριστή, ότι δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί και ότι μπορεί να φάει και πρόστιμο.


Είπε..
Εγγράφως το δώσανε ή άλλα λόγια ν'αγαπιόμαστε..

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είπε..
> Εγγράφως το δώσανε ή άλλα λόγια ν'αγαπιόμαστε..


Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο φίλος Δημήτρης αν δεν το δώσουν εγγράφως και να αναφέρει ρητά και την σχετική νομοθεσία 

Δεν μου λέει κάτι το προφορικά...

Παράδειγμα έλεγαν προφορικά στην ΕΥΔΑΠ ότι δεν γίνεται αντιλογισμός όταν το ζήτησα γραπτώς Δία μαγείας έγινε αποδεκτός.

----------


## Jaisonas

Πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζω, όταν ξαναπάνε θα ρωτήσω για έξτρα πληροφορίες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν και ο Τ.Κ. 11633 είναι στην δράση όπως και η οδός ΛΑΣΚΟΥ δεν είναι ακόμα το ακίνητο που μένω
με κάλεσαν σήμερα από το 13888 (COSMOTE) καθώς βλέπουν ότι είμαι πελάτης τους VDSL 50 από Α/Κ και είπαν ότι θα κάνουν ότι περνάει από το χέρι τους ώστε να αναβαθμιστεί και το δικό μου τετράγωνο και να μπει στην δράση
λες να αποκτήσω και εγώ FTTH...και όχι τίποτα άλλο τους έχω απαλλάξει και από εργασίες στην πολυκατοικία καθώς εξωτερικά είμαστε ήδη έτοιμοι για να περάσουν ότι καλώδια θέλουν καθώς εσωτερικά έχει αποκλειστεί το ενδεχόμενο αυτό λόγω παλαιότητας του κτιρίου και της κατάστασης των καλωδιώσεων...
να σημειώσω ότι οι μόνες καμπίνες που υπάρχουν είναι VODAFONE και κάτι άγνωστης εταιρείας (δεν έχει λογότυπο ακόμα) που τις έχω ανεβάσει ως μήνυμα στο γνωστό θέμα πιθανόν να είναι WIND δεν ξέρω

----------


## Zer0c00L

τελικά είχαν δίκιο από την COSMOTE είμαι δικαιούχος της δράσης SFBB (Superfast Broadband)
έτσι όταν με κάλεσαν από το 13888 μια πολύ ευγενική κυρία μου εξήγησε γιατί μου έδειχνε το σύστημα ότι δεν δικαιούμαι ενώ δικαιούμαι το κουπόνι (το ακίνητο έχει δύο αριθμούς επί την οδό εγώ έβαζα μόνο τον έναν ενώ ήθελε και τον δεύτερο δηλαδή xXx-yYy 
έτσι με τις οδηγίες της πραγματοποίησα την εγγραφή στο σύστημα με τους κωδικούς της ΑΑΔΕ (taxis) και στο σύστημα της δράσης
εκτύπωσα το κουπόνι και τους έδωσα τον κωδικό εγγραφής
τώρα περιμένω την σχετική αίτηση να μου στείλουν για να υπογράψω
και θα είμαι ένας ευτυχής κάτοχος ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης 100/10 μέσω οπτικών ινών 
το εύκολο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι είμαι ο διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας
αναμένω τον τεχνικό τους ώστε να τους δείξω την εξωτερική εγκατάσταση (κουτιά που θα παίξουν τον ρόλο του κατανεμητή και του κατανεμητή ορόφου) που θέλω να γίνει (με έξοδα της πολυκατοικίας) ώστε να βάλουν το καλώδιο οπτικών ινών σε εμένα αλλά να εξυπηρετηθεί και όποιος άλλος ένοικος/ιδιοκτήτης θέλει

----------


## nikgr

στη δική μου περίπτωση η σελίδα sfbb δίνει μη διαθεσιμότητα, η wind που έστησε το FTTH εδινε αρχικά διαθεσιμότητα 200mbps και πλέον όχι και ο ΟΤΕ που νοικιάζει απο τη wind δινει διαθεσιμότητα (επιβεβαιωμένο και απ' το υποκατάστημα) αλλά ακομα και ο τοπικός κεντρικός εμπορικός προιστάμενος του  ΟΤΕ δηλώνει πλήρη άγνοια (τραγικό) για τα voucher και το sfbb.
Πως μπορω να διεκδικήσω την έκπτωση αν κάνω αίτηση και εγκριθει?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> στη δική μου περίπτωση η σελίδα sfbb δίνει μη διαθεσιμότητα, η wind που έστησε το FTTH εδινε αρχικά διαθεσιμότητα 200mbps και πλέον όχι και ο ΟΤΕ που νοικιάζει απο τη wind δινει διαθεσιμότητα (επιβεβαιωμένο και απ' το υποκατάστημα) αλλά ακομα και ο τοπικός κεντρικός εμπορικός προιστάμενος του  ΟΤΕ δηλώνει πλήρη άγνοια (τραγικό) για τα voucher και το sfbb.
> Πως μπορω να διεκδικήσω την έκπτωση αν κάνω αίτηση και εγκριθει?


Για να διεκδικήσεις την έκπτωση του κουπονιού της δράσης θα πρέπει να περάσεις τα στοιχεία σου από τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της δράσης και με τους κωδικούς του taxis

Μήπως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή σου αλλά εσύ κάνεις κάτι λάθος όπως την πάτησα εγώ με τον αριθμό της οδού που έπρεπε να τον βάλω σε αυτή την μορφή xXx-yYy

----------


## nikgr

zerocool στη δικη μου οδό (ειμαι στο νουμερο 1) δε δινει το sfbb διαθεσιμότητα, ενώ δινει στο 2, 3 κλπ. Υποδομη ιδια έχουμε. 
Πιστεύω κάποια πατάτα έχουν κανει και δεν έχουν δηλώσει την οικοδομή.
Στο σύστημα της wind η οικοδομή φαίνονταν ως ανύπαρκτη...

Στον ΟΤΕ η διαθεσιμότητα φαίνεται κανονικά στο σύστημά τους αλλα ειναι άσχετοι δυστυχώς με τη δράση... Απο κάποια σπηλιά θα βγήκαν μάλλον.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> zerocool στη δικη μου οδό (ειμαι στο νουμερο 1) δε δινει το sfbb διαθεσιμότητα, ενώ δινει στο 2, 3 κλπ. Υποδομη ιδια έχουμε. 
> Πιστεύω κάποια πατάτα έχουν κανει και δεν έχουν δηλώσει την οικοδομή.
> Στο σύστημα της wind η οικοδομή φαίνονταν ως ανύπαρκτη...
> 
> Στον ΟΤΕ η διαθεσιμότητα φαίνεται κανονικά στο σύστημά τους αλλα ειναι άσχετοι δυστυχώς με τη δράση... Απο κάποια σπηλιά θα βγήκαν μάλλον.


Τι να σου πω εγώ μίλησα με κύρια στο 13888 που ήξερε την δουλειά της.

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ και κάτι μήνες η ενημέρωση της σελίδας έχει κολλήσει στα *20.337 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις* ..

εκτός και το έχουν ενημερώσει, αλλά δεν το αλλάξανε αυτό..

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εδώ και κάτι μήνες η ενημέρωση της σελίδας έχει κολλήσει στα *20.337 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις* ..
> 
> εκτός και το έχουν ενημερώσει, αλλά δεν το αλλάξανε αυτό..


Πιθανόν τι να σου πω μπορείς να μιλήσεις με την δράση.

Εγώ φοβόμουν ότι θα καλύψουν τον Βύρωνα και το Παγκράτι επειδή είναι δήμος Αθηναίων θα μείνει εκτός όπως συμβαίνει με τα Εξάρχεια , Πεδίο του Άρεως κτλ που κινούμαι καθημερινά λόγω δουλειάς.

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει ενημέρωση γιατί κοιτάω ξανά έναν συγκεκριμένο T.K το 11361 στην περιοχή μας,
και εξακολουθεί να έχει 1 μόνο δρόμο την Αγίου Μελετίου.

Όπως θα έχετε καταλάβει μόλις βάζετε ένα φωνήεν π.χ Α, Ε, Ο κτλ
βγάζει αμέσως όλους τους διαθέσιμους δρόμους.

----------


## nikgr

στη δικη μου περίπτωση όπου η wind εστησε το FTTH, το sfbb.gr δε δινει διαθεσιμότητα, ο ΟΤΕ δινει μέσω του FTTH της wind και η wind που έχει τις υποδομές ΔΕ δινει... Tρέλλα?

Στην ερώτηση μου στα τοπικά κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ γιατι δε δινει το sfbb διαθεσιμότητα δεν ήξεραν τι να μου πουν ενώ απο το 13888 μου λένε ότι ναι μεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FTTH και μπορείτε να βάλετε αλλα θα τα επιβαρυνθείτε όλα εσείς γιατι το voucher το υπουργείο ΔΕΝ το δίνει σε όλες τις FTTH...

Απο το sfbb μου λένε ότι ο πάροχος πρέπει να μας το δηλώσει, απο το 13888 μου λένε ότι η διαθεσιμότητα δηλώνεται αυτόματα.
O,τι να ναι πραγματικά! Κουράστηκα!

Η δικη μου η αίσθηση ειναι οτι είτε η wind δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει ακόμα το δικτυο και δινει λάθος διαθεσιμότητα στoν ΟΤΕ, ειτε η σελίδα του sfbb εχει να ανανεωθει απο το καλοκαίρι οπότε και οι υποδομη δεν ήταν έτοιμη και δινει λανθασμένα μη διαθεσιμότητα...
Το ερώτημα ειναι βέβαια γιατι στο νουμερο 2 και 3 της ιδιας οδού δινει διαθεσιμότητα και στο 1 όχι... Την ιδια μέρα στήθηκε το δικτυο και στις 3 πολυκατοικίες με την αναμονή έξω απο την πόρτα...

----------


## cyberten

> στη δικη μου περίπτωση όπου η wind εστησε το FTTH, το sfbb.gr δε δινει διαθεσιμότητα, ο ΟΤΕ δινει μέσω του FTTH της wind και η wind που έχει τις υποδομές ΔΕ δινει... Tρέλλα?
> Στην ερώτηση μου στα τοπικά κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ γιατι δε δινει το sfbb διαθεσιμότητα δεν ήξεραν τι να μου πουν ενώ απο το 13888 μου λένε ότι ναι μεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FTTH και μπορείτε να βάλετε αλλα θα τα επιβαρυνθείτε όλα εσείς γιατι το voucher το υπουργείο ΔΕΝ το δίνει σε όλες τις FTTH...


Δεν γνωρίζω έως τώρα να μπορείς να βλέπεις διαθεσιμότητα για FTTH οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός του sfbb.gr (το οποίο  πρέπει να μην είναι σωστά ενημερωμένο - συμφωνώ - γιατί παλαιότερα έγραφε "20479 διακριτά κτήρια" το οποίο διόρθωσε σε "20.337 διακριτά κτήρια" πολύ σύντομα) . Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι όλοι λένε τα προγράμματά τους 'Fiber' αυτό όμως δεν είναι ίδιο με την παροχή FTTH. Βέβαια ίσως κάτι αγνοώ, διορθώστε με.

----------


## nikgr

cyberten το site της cosmote μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα έως 200mbps " Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου με υποδομή FTTH "
Eπιβεβαιωμένο και στα κεντρικα του οτε και τηλεφωνικα στο 13888
Δε μιλάμε για vdsl vectoring.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> cyberten το site της cosmote μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα έως 200mbps " Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου με υποδομή FTTH "
> Eπιβεβαιωμένο και στα κεντρικα του οτε και τηλεφωνικα στο 13888
> Δε μιλάμε για vdsl vectoring.


καθαρό FTTH δίνει μόνο η δράση SFBB 

άρα που το ξέρεις ότι δεν λένε για VDSL Vectoring?

σου είπαν στα κεντρικά του OTE/COSMOTE ή στο 13888 ότι θα σου βάλουν FTTH μέχρι 200Mbps?

γιατί εμένα από τον  OTE/COSMOTE και από το 13888 μου είπαν ότι αφού καλύπτομαι από την δράση SFBB θα μου βάλουν FTTH 100Mbps και αν αργότερα θέλω 1Gbps μπορώ να το ζητήσω εφόσον είναι διαθέσιμο...αλλιώς θα περίμενα είτε να αναβαθμίσουν την καμπίνα μου ή το VDSL Vectoring ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι...

----------


## nikgr

Zer0c00L κατ' αρχήν τον Αύγουστο και πριν ακομα οι πάροχοι δώσουν εμπορικά FTTH η σελίδα sfbb μου έλεγε οτι σύντομα θα υπάρξει προσφορά ftth απο wind και ΟΤΕ

Eκανα σφάλμα που δεν τύπωσα απο τότε το voucher μου....

Vdsl vectoring δεν έχει η περιοχή. Αναβαθμίστηκε απο adsl απευθείας σε ftth με την οπτική ινα έξω απο την πόρτα της πολυκατοικίας. Αλλωστε και η ανάθεση της καμπίνας ήταν για απευθείας ftth και οχι vdsl vectoring.
o OTE ναι δινει 200αρα απο υποδομή FTTH. Aυτο βγάζει και ο wizard και μου επιβεβαίωσαν και στο κατάστημα και στο 13888.

Το γιατι έχει εξαφανιστεί απο το sfbb δε μπορούσαν να το δικαιολογήσουν απο τον ΟΤΕ. Μου έλεγαν ότι πιθανόν δεν επιδοτούνται όλες οι FTTH συνδέσεις πράγμα που είναι αρλούμπα. (ούτε βγάζει τέτοιο μήνυμα στο sfbb)

Θα μπορούσε να ευσταθεί το σενάριο ότι δεν έχει ανανεωθεί η σελίδα του sfbb. Ωστοσο για άλλα νούμερα της ίδιας οδού με την ίδια ακριβώς αναμονή έξω απο την εξώπορτα που κατασκευάστηκε την ίδια μέρα απο τη wind βγάζει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα για το voucher.
Απ' την άλλη η ίδια η wind που έχει στήσει το δικτυο μου λέει οτι ακομα η υποδομή  FTΤH δεν ειναι ακομη διαθέσιμη και δινουν μονο απλή adsl

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Zer0c00L κατ' αρχήν τον Αύγουστο και πριν ακομα οι πάροχοι δώσουν εμπορικά FTTH η σελίδα sfbb μου έλεγε οτι σύντομα θα υπάρξει προσφορά ftth απο wind και ΟΤΕ
> 
> Eκανα σφάλμα που δεν τύπωσα απο τότε το voucher μου....
> 
> Vdsl vectoring δεν έχει η περιοχή. Αναβαθμίστηκε απο adsl απευθείας σε ftth με την οπτική ινα έξω απο την πόρτα της πολυκατοικίας. Αλλωστε και η ανάθεση της καμπίνας ήταν για απευθείας ftth και οχι vdsl vectoring.
> o OTE ναι δινει 200αρα απο υποδομή FTTH. Aυτο βγάζει και ο wizard και μου επιβεβαίωσαν και στο κατάστημα και στο 13888.
> 
> Το γιατι έχει εξαφανιστεί απο το sfbb δε μπορούσαν να το δικαιολογήσουν απο τον ΟΤΕ. Μου έλεγαν ότι πιθανόν δεν επιδοτούνται όλες οι FTTH συνδέσεις πράγμα που είναι αρλούμπα. (ούτε βγάζει τέτοιο μήνυμα στο sfbb)
> 
> ...


Έχεις μιλήσει με κάποιον από την δράση

----------


## nikgr

επικοινώνησα και μου είπαν ότι οι πάροχοι πρέπει να μας δηλώσουν τις διευθυνσεις που δινουν FTTH για να τις καταχωρήσουμε και να τυπώσετε το voucher

----------


## cyberten

> επικοινώνησα και μου είπαν ότι οι πάροχοι πρέπει να μας δηλώσουν τις διευθυνσεις που δινουν FTTH για να τις καταχωρήσουμε και να τυπώσετε το voucher


Από τη μεριά μου, συγνώμη, δεν έχω ούτε είχα ξαναδεί τέτοιο μήνυμα διαθεσιμότητας από Πάροχο. Προφανώς δεν υπήρχε δόλος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Καλημέρα
εμένα χτες (Δευτέρα 19/11/2018) με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την COSMOTE για να κλείσουν ραντεβού σήμερα (Τρίτη 20/11/2018) για να έρθει ο τεχνικός ώστε να γίνει η μελέτη και να μου φέρει τα χαρτιά

μου έδειξαν που θα μπει ο κεντρικός κατανεμητής (μέσα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας) και που θα μπουν οι κατανεμητές σε κάθε όροφο

μου άφησαν τα χαρτιά για να τα υπογράψω εγώ ήθελα να υπογράψω άμεσα τα χαρτιά ο άνθρωπος είπε να καλέσω Γ.Σ της πολυκατοικίας και να τους πω για την δράση και για τις εργασίες που θα γίνουν εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά της πολυκατοικίας 
ειδικά από την στιγμή που εκτός από ιδιοκτήτης είμαι και ο διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας είναι καλό για την περίπτωση μου.

με την υπογραφή και την αποστολή των χαρτιών οι εργασίες ξεκινούν σε 20 μέρες

το καλό της υπόθεσης αν ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα που λέγεται διαχειριστής καθώς θέλουν την υπογραφή και την συναίνεση του (καθώς όλα περνάνε συνήθως στις πολυκατοικίες από τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους) είναι ότι αρκεί ένας ιδιοκτήτης να θέλει να γίνει η εγκατάσταση βάση του νόμου δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί κανείς να γίνει ακόμα και να κινηθεί νομικά θα αντιμετωπίσει και τις τρεις εταιρείες καθώς στο έργο συμμετέχουν εκ κοινού και οι τρεις π.χ στην δική μου περίπτωση Δήμος Αθηναίων/Βύρωνας το έργο υποδομής το έχει η VODAFONE αλλά δίνει σε COSMOTE και WIND

εγώ τώρα προγραμμάτισα Γ.Σ της πολυκατοικίας (έχω άλλωστε και θέματα να κανονίσουμε όποτε ευκαιρία ήταν)
μετά υπογράφω τα χαρτιά και τους τα στέλνω ηλεκτρονικά ώστε να αρχίσουν οι 20 μέρες να μετρούν
ελπίζω πριν τις γιορτές να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών και ο εξοπλισμός

----------


## Zer0c00L

Συγκάλεσα ως διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας Γ.Σ των ιδιοκτητών/ενοίκων της πολυκατοικίας ώστε να τους ενημερώσω για τις εργασίες οπτικών ινών στους εξωτερικούς/εσωτερικούς κοινόχρηστους χώρους της πολυκατοικίας από τις εταιρείες COSMOTE - VODAFONE - WIND και να τους ενημερώσω ότι το ακίνητο είναι στην δράση SFBB ώστε να συνδεθούν στην ιστοσελίδα της δράσης όσοι το επιθυμούν και να εκδώσουν το σχετικό κουπόνι για την επιδότηση (με αναλυτικές οδηγίες τι πρέπει να κάνουν)

έστειλα τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά μέσω email στην διεύθυνση που μου είπαν οι τεχνικοί που έκαναν την μελέτη

τώρα μετράμε αντίστροφα...

----------


## Iris07

Α/Κ Βύρωνα είστε ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Α/Κ Βύρωνα είστε ?


η διεύθυνση του ακινήτου όπως έχω αναφέρει είναι ΛΑΣΚΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΥ (ΤΚ 11633) ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ

η υποδομή στην περιοχή είναι της VODAFONE

εγώ είμαι στην COSMOTE και εκεί έστειλα το κουπόνι

ο τεχνικός που ήρθε και μίλησε μαζί μου ως διαχειριστής που είμαι είπε ότι σε όποιον πάροχο και να είναι ο συνδρομητής μπαίνει στην ιστοσελίδα της δράσης εκδίδει το κουπόνι και το στέλνει στον πάροχο του για να έχει την επιδότηση και για να του βάλουν τις οπτικές ίνες στο διαμέρισμα του αρκεί να το κάνει σύντομα 

π.χ είναι ιδανικό μιας και είμαι ο πρώτος στο ακίνητο ιδιοκτήτης και διαχειριστής να κάνουν τις αιτήσεις πριν ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους

----------


## Iris07

Χαα! 
ο δρόμος είναι πάνω στο όριο των 2 A/K ..

Να υποθέσω ότι τα μονά νούμερα ανήκουν στο ένα Α/Κ
και τα ζυγά στο άλλο..  :Thinking: 

Πάντως ωραίο δρόμο έχετε εκεί!  :One thumb up: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9656...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Wolverine

Καλησπέρα, έλαβα σήμερα email ότι είναι διαθέσιμες προσφορές για την διεύθυνση μου.
Αλλά μόνο οι 2 από τους 3 έχουν προσφορές διαθέσιμες (ΟΤΕ και Wind). Λέτε να μπει μέχρι τις 31/3 και η Vodafone (εκεί έχω συμβόλαιο τώρα) ή να προχωρήσω με έναν από τους άλλους 2;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλησπέρα, έλαβα σήμερα email ότι είναι διαθέσιμες προσφορές για την διεύθυνση μου.
> Αλλά μόνο οι 2 από τους 3 έχουν προσφορές διαθέσιμες (ΟΤΕ και Wind). Λέτε να μπει μέχρι τις 31/3 και η Vodafone (εκεί έχω συμβόλαιο τώρα) ή να προχωρήσω με έναν από τους άλλους 2;


Πάρε τηλέφωνο την voda και ρώτα τους πότε θα έλθουν στην περιοχή σου

Σε ότι σου πούνε βάλε +6 μήνες
Παλαιό Φάληρο δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πάρε τηλέφωνο την voda και ρώτα τους πότε θα έλθουν στην περιοχή σου
> 
> Σε ότι σου πούνε βάλε +6 μήνες
> Παλαιό Φάληρο δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα


από ότι μου είχαν πει από την VODAFONE (που έχει τον Βύρωνα) και δίνει υποδομή στο Παγκράτι

φτιάχνει την υποδομή αλλά την χρησιμοποιούν όλοι (VODAFONE-WIND-COSMOTE)

έτσι θα γίνει στην δική μου πολυκατοικία μιας και ήμουν ο πρώτος που δήλωσα συμμετοχή στην δράση

την άλλη εβδομάδα θα έρθει η VODAFONE για να κάνει τις εργασίες στον δρόμο/πεζοδρόμιο/κοινόχρηστους χώρους πολυκατοικίας ώστε να περάσει τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών και τους κατανεμητές
και μετά θα έρθει ο πάροχος μου δηλαδή η COSMOTE για να μου δώσει τον εξοπλισμό και να με συνδέσει/ενεργοποιήσει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> από ότι μου είχαν πει από την VODAFONE (που έχει τον Βύρωνα) και δίνει υποδομή στο Παγκράτι
> 
> φτιάχνει την υποδομή αλλά την χρησιμοποιούν όλοι (VODAFONE-WIND-COSMOTE)
> 
> έτσι θα γίνει στην δική μου πολυκατοικία μιας και ήμουν ο πρώτος που δήλωσα συμμετοχή στην δράση
> 
> την άλλη εβδομάδα θα έρθει η VODAFONE για να κάνει τις εργασίες στον δρόμο/πεζοδρόμιο/κοινόχρηστους χώρους πολυκατοικίας ώστε να περάσει τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών και τους κατανεμητές
> και μετά θα έρθει ο πάροχος μου δηλαδή η COSMOTE για να μου δώσει τον εξοπλισμό και να με συνδέσει/ενεργοποιήσει.


H υποδομή είναι για να χρησιμοποιηθεί από όλους

Οταν και αν ενδιαφερθούν

Στο Παλιό Φάληρο έχει σκάψει και δίνει ο ΟΤΕ.
Οταν ρωτήθηκε η vodafone στο Vodafone Arena στον Βύρωνα, είπανε ότι θα έρθουν Παλαιό Φάληρο την άνοιξη του 2019.
Πιθανόν χρειάζονται υποδομές και στο ΑΚ

----------


## Zer0c00L

> H υποδομή είναι για να χρησιμοποιηθεί από όλους
> 
> Οταν και αν ενδιαφερθούν
> 
> Στο Παλιό Φάληρο έχει σκάψει και δίνει ο ΟΤΕ.
> Οταν ρωτήθηκε η vodafone στο Vodafone Arena στον Βύρωνα, είπανε ότι θα έρθουν Παλαιό Φάληρο την άνοιξη του 2019.
> Πιθανόν χρειάζονται υποδομές και στο ΑΚ


Έχω φίλους στο Φάληρο που είναι στην δράση θα τους ρωτήσω

Άραγε στον Πειραιά πότε θα πάνε...εκεί είναι τραγικά τα πράγματα

----------


## GeorgeH

> Έχω φίλους στο Φάληρο που είναι στην δράση θα τους ρωτήσω
> 
> Άραγε στον Πειραιά πότε θα πάνε...εκεί είναι τραγικά τα πράγματα


Για ρώτα τα κονέ σου τι παίζει με DSLAM N. Φαλήρου (Μοσχάτο) γιατί δε βρίσκω τον Elessargr εύκαιρο...

----------


## christoi

Ήρθε και σε μένα η οπτική!
Wind 100 : 29€/μήνα + 140€ εφάπαξ = 836€
ΟΤΕ 100 : 36,5€/μήνα + 2€ εφάπαξ = 878€
Δεν θα σοβαρευτούν ποτέ σ'αυτή την χώρα, ε; Τιμές στον Θεό και το upload στον Άδη;

----------


## jkoukos

Τα 30-36€ στο πάγιο είναι σχετικά καλά. Το κόστος εγκατάστασης (190€) είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο για τον πάροχο και το αποσβένει μόνο αν όλοι στην οικοδομή κάνουν σύνδεση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα 30-36€ στο πάγιο είναι σχετικά καλά. Το κόστος εγκατάστασης (190€) είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο για τον πάροχο και το αποσβένει μόνο αν όλοι στην οικοδομή κάνουν σύνδεση.


πως γίνεται στην περίπτωση μου

η εγκατάσταση γίνεται από την VODAFONE για όλη την πολυκατοικία (σκάψιμο στο δρόμο - πεζοδρόμιο) + σωλήνες από εκεί που θα περάσουν τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών + κανάλια από εκεί που θα περάσουν τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών + καλώδια οπτικών ινών + κατανεμητής κεντρικός + κατανεμητής για τα καταστήματα που διαθέτει η πολυκατοικία + κατανεμητής σε κάθε όροφο

όλα αυτά δωρεάν (δεν πληρώνω τίποτα) βέβαια εγώ τα παιδιά θα τα κεράσω εννοείται καφέδες/νερά και τίποτα για να φάνε όσο κάνουν τις εργασίες

εγώ θα πληρώσω 2 ευρώ στον λογαριασμό COSMOTE για την εγκατάσταση και 36.50 ευρώ κάθε μήνα για την σύνδεση

για 24 μήνες

με δωρεάν εξοπλισμό

----------


## dimitri_ns

> πως γίνεται στην περίπτωση μου
> 
> η εγκατάσταση γίνεται από την VODAFONE για όλη την πολυκατοικία (σκάψιμο στο δρόμο - πεζοδρόμιο) + σωλήνες από εκεί που θα περάσουν τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών + κανάλια από εκεί που θα περάσουν τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών + καλώδια οπτικών ινών + κατανεμητής κεντρικός + κατανεμητής για τα καταστήματα που διαθέτει η πολυκατοικία + κατανεμητής σε κάθε όροφο
> 
> όλα αυτά δωρεάν (δεν πληρώνω τίποτα) βέβαια εγώ τα παιδιά θα τα κεράσω εννοείται καφέδες/νερά και τίποτα για να φάνε όσο κάνουν τις εργασίες
> 
> εγώ θα πληρώσω 2 ευρώ στον λογαριασμό COSMOTE για την εγκατάσταση και 36.50 ευρώ κάθε μήνα για την σύνδεση
> 
> για 24 μήνες
> ...


Nα υποθέσω ότι δεν είσαι ο μοναδικός με internet στην Ελλάδα

Σε κάποια άλλη περιοχή τα κόστη θα τα φάει η cosmote και την σύνδεση θα την κάνει η vodafone

Oλο και κάποια λεφτά θα παίρνουν οι πάροχοι από ΕΕ για την εγκατάσταση + τα μηνιαία που θα πληρώνει ο ένας στον άλλο.

Γενικά μην χάσεις τον ύπνο σου και μην ανησυχείς γι' αυτούς   :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Το κόστος εγκατάστασης της υποδομής σε κάθε οικοδομή, έχει αναφερθεί σε σχετικό συνέδριο πριν 1 περίπου χρόνο γύρω στα 1000€. Και τότε ζητούσαν (όπως και πάροχοι σε άλλες χώρες) να συνδράμει κράτος ή ΕΕ για την ανάπτυξη των δικτύων. Αυτό τελικά γίνεται με την δράση sfbb και το κουπόνι, για όσο διαρκέσει.

Σε Vodafone και Wind το κόστος εγκατάστασης *προ* επιδότησης είναι στα 188€. Με την επιδότηση (48€) λόγω κουπονιού κατεβαίνει στα 140€.
Αντίστοιχα στον ΟΤΕ η αρχική τιμή είναι στα 190€. Με την επιδότηση (48€) λόγω κουπονιού κατεβαίνει στα 142€. Όμως αυτή την περίοδο έχει προσφορά (-140€) την αρχική τιμή και την κατεβάζει στα 50€, οπότε με το κουπόνι πάει στα 2€.

Με τα ποσά αυτά φαίνεται ότι για να είναι στα ίσα, χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 5-6 συνδέσεις ανά οικοδομή. Το κέρδος (οπότε λογικά θα πέσουν οι χρεώσεις) θα έρθει πολύ αργότερα και ανάλογα την αύξηση των συνδέσεων.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Nα υποθέσω ότι δεν είσαι ο μοναδικός με internet στην Ελλάδα
> 
> Σε κάποια άλλη περιοχή τα κόστη θα τα φάει η cosmote και την σύνδεση θα την κάνει η vodafone
> 
> Oλο και κάποια λεφτά θα παίρνουν οι πάροχοι από ΕΕ για την εγκατάσταση + τα μηνιαία που θα πληρώνει ο ένας στον άλλο.
> 
> Γενικά μην χάσεις τον ύπνο σου και μην ανησυχείς γι' αυτούς


δεν χάνω τον ύπνο μου

δεν είμαι ο μοναδικός με internet στην ελλάδα

είμαι ο μοναδικός στην περιοχή μου πάντως και η πολυκατοικία η πρώτη που μπαίνει στο FTTH.

απλά για το τυπικό της υπόθεσης η COSMOTE με σέβεται ως πελάτη της (τόσα χρόνια) έτσι τους σέβομαι και εγώ είμαι τυπικός στις πληρωμές μου

για το σκηνικό της δράσης SFBB ειλικρινά δεν σκάω καθόλου γιατί είναι με "επιχορήγηση" τα λεφτά τους τα παίρνουν μια χαρά

- - - Updated - - -




> Το κόστος εγκατάστασης της υποδομής σε κάθε οικοδομή, έχει αναφερθεί σε σχετικό συνέδριο πριν 1 περίπου χρόνο γύρω στα 1000€. Και τότε ζητούσαν (όπως και πάροχοι σε άλλες χώρες) να συνδράμει κράτος ή ΕΕ για την ανάπτυξη των δικτύων. Αυτό τελικά γίνεται με την δράση sfbb και το κουπόνι, για όσο διαρκέσει.
> 
> Σε Vodafone και Wind το κόστος εγκατάστασης *προ* επιδότησης είναι στα 188€. Με την επιδότηση (48€) λόγω κουπονιού κατεβαίνει στα 140€.
> Αντίστοιχα στον ΟΤΕ η αρχική τιμή είναι στα 190€. Με την επιδότηση (48€) λόγω κουπονιού κατεβαίνει στα 142€. Όμως αυτή την περίοδο έχει προσφορά (-140€) την αρχική τιμή και την κατεβάζει στα 50€, οπότε με το κουπόνι πάει στα 2€.
> 
> Με τα ποσά αυτά φαίνεται ότι για να είναι στα ίσα, χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 5-6 συνδέσεις ανά οικοδομή. Το κέρδος (οπότε λογικά θα πέσουν οι χρεώσεις) θα έρθει πολύ αργότερα και ανάλογα την αύξηση των συνδέσεων.


επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ τις τιμές που αναφέρει ο φίλος jkoukos.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το κόστος εγκατάστασης της υποδομής σε κάθε οικοδομή, έχει αναφερθεί σε σχετικό συνέδριο πριν 1 περίπου χρόνο γύρω στα 1000€. Και τότε ζητούσαν (όπως και πάροχοι σε άλλες χώρες) να συνδράμει κράτος ή ΕΕ για την ανάπτυξη των δικτύων. Αυτό τελικά γίνεται με την δράση sfbb και το κουπόνι, για όσο διαρκέσει.
> 
> Σε Vodafone και Wind το κόστος εγκατάστασης *προ* επιδότησης είναι στα 188€. Με την επιδότηση (48€) λόγω κουπονιού κατεβαίνει στα 140€.
> Αντίστοιχα στον ΟΤΕ η αρχική τιμή είναι στα 190€. Με την επιδότηση (48€) λόγω κουπονιού κατεβαίνει στα 142€. Όμως αυτή την περίοδο έχει προσφορά (-140€) την αρχική τιμή και την κατεβάζει στα 50€, οπότε με το κουπόνι πάει στα 2€.
> 
> Με τα ποσά αυτά φαίνεται ότι για να είναι στα ίσα, χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 5-6 συνδέσεις ανά οικοδομή. Το κέρδος (οπότε λογικά θα πέσουν οι χρεώσεις) θα έρθει πολύ αργότερα και ανάλογα την αύξηση των συνδέσεων.


Σε μονοκατοικίες τι (θα) παίζει "αντίστοιχα" ?

----------


## spsomas

> Σε μονοκατοικίες τι (θα) παίζει "αντίστοιχα" ?


Λογικά στις μονοκατοικίες δεν είναι τόσο το κόστος μιας και θα είναι ένα κουτί και τέλος. Σε μια πολυκατοικία βάλε πόσους ορόφους τόσα κουτιά και αν έχει και μαγαζιά άλλα τόσα. Αν βάλει ένας πρέπει να μπουν κουτιά σε ΟΛΗ την πολυκατοικία οπότε και ανεβαίνει πολύ το κόστος. Αντίθετα σε μια μονοκατοικία ένα κουτί και τέλος. Οι τιμές είναι φιξ(λογικό να είναι) είτε για πολυκατοικία είτε μονοκατοικία. Κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα ας μας πει.

----------


## jkoukos

Τα ποσά είναι στάνταρτ. Δεν τους κοστίζει βέβαια χιλιάρικο, αλλά σίγουρα ξεπερνούν τα 300€. Τα σκαφτικά, άδειες διέλευσης κλπ είναι τα ίδια. Εργατικά και υλικά έρχονται φθηνότερα.
Μπαίνουν μέσα σε μονοκατοικίες και ευελπιστούν να τα πάρουν από τις πολυκατοικίες.

----------


## christoi

Έχω ήδη FTTH εδώ και μήνες. Δεν έγινε η ίδια δουλειά στο πέρασμα της οπτικής, αλλά δεν είναι και ασύγκριτα δυσκολότερη του SFBB. Κόστος εγκατάστασης 40€. Χωρίς συμβόλαιο. Και θα το ξαναπώ. Είναι απαράδεκτοι με αυτό το upload που δίνουν. ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ.
Κι εξάλλου, αν πάνε σε μία καινούρια οικοδομή που -λέμε τώρα- έχει και οπτική από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή, θα αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## jkoukos

Το έχουμε γράψει πολλάκις. Άλλο η εγκατάσταση που κάνει η Inalan και η HCN και άλλο των 3 παρόχων. Μέρα με την νύκτα η εγκατάσταση και οι προδιαγραφές των εργασιών.
Στα 40€ υπολογίζεις και τις εργασίες σκαφτικών ή μήπως τις έκανες εσύ;

Έχει γράψει καιρό τώρα ο εκπρόσωπος της Inalan ότι είναι στις συζητήσεις να μπει και αυτή στην δράση. Έλα όμως που υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές και υποχρεώσεις, οπότε μην περιμένεις κάτι σχετικό από τις 2 μικρές εταιρείες.

----------


## Aurumnus

Υπάρχει κάποια ανακοίνωση για νέες περιοχές που θα ενταχθούν στην δράση SFBB το 2019;

----------


## Zer0c00L

παραθέτω φωτογραφίες από τις εργασίες που έγιναν στην πολυκατοικία μου

----------


## marcus1

Eυχαριστημένος, να φανταστώ;

Το βρίσκω αξιοπρεπέστατο και συμμαζεμένο. Καμία σχέση, δε, με τις σφηκοφωλιές των εσκαλίτ που έχουμε, που τις κοιτάζεις και αναρωτιέσαι πώς στο καλό επιβιώνουν οι συνδέσεις μας..  :Razz: 

Καλές ταχύτητες!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Eυχαριστημένος, να φανταστώ;
> 
> Το βρίσκω αξιοπρεπέστατο και συμμαζεμένο.
> 
> Καλές ταχύτητες!


εγώ ναι είμαι ευχαριστημένος

θεωρώ ότι έγινε καλή δουλειά (θα μπορούσε να ήταν καλύτερη π.χ αν είχαν λευκά σπιράλ και σωλήνες για να ταιριάζει με το χρώμα) δυστυχώς είχαν μόνο γκρι αλλά το καλό ήταν ότι μπόρεσαν και έγιναν προσαρμογές στην αρχική μελέτη ώστε να είναι διακριτικό 

φυσικά το κριτήριο μου ήταν η ασφάλεια του εξοπλισμού και της εγκατάστασης (σε αυτό παίζει ρόλο φυσικά ότι η πολυκατοικία διαθέτει εξωτερικό φωτισμό με ανίχνευση κίνησης σε συνδυασμό με τις κάμερες ασφαλείας εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά (σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους) που διαθέτει η πολυκατοικία θα λειτουργήσουν αποτρεπτικά για κάθε επίδοξο "βάνδαλο")

αλλά γενικά έγινε προσεγμένη δουλειά μετά από τις εργασίες καθάρισαν τα πάντα 

αποκατέστησαν εξωτερικά τις πλάκες του πεζοδρομίου/δρόμου και κάλυψαν τρύπες που είχαν κάνει κατά την τοποθέτηση 

ήμουν ο πρώτος που μπήκα στην δράση (πρώτη η πολυκατοικία στην περιοχή μου) και ο πρώτος που έφαγε το "μανίκι" καθώς είμαι και διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας εκτός από ιδιοκτήτης που ήθελε να μπει στην δράση

έτσι έπρεπε τρεις μέρες που κράτησαν οι εργασίες (πρώτη μέρα το σκάψιμο εξωτερικά) (δεύτερη μέρα και τρίτη μέρα η τοποθέτηση εσωτερικά)

επίσης αυτό το συνεργείο κάνει τις εγκαταστάσεις σε όλη την αττική από ότι έμαθα από τον υπεύθυνο

τώρα για να απολαύσω τις ταχύτητες περιμένω την COSMOTE να μου φέρει τον εξοπλισμό (έχω μόνο το miniUPS) και να εγκαταστήσει την οπτική ίνα στο διαμέρισμα μου (από πληροφορίες ξέρω ότι δίνουν ως ρούτερ το Speedport entry 2i και ένα NOKIA GPON)

έχω καλώδιο δικτύου έτοιμο για ότι χρειαστεί. 

μετά θα απολαύσω το αποτέλεσμα του 100/10

- - - Updated - - -




> Λογικά στις μονοκατοικίες δεν είναι τόσο το κόστος μιας και θα είναι ένα κουτί και τέλος. Σε μια πολυκατοικία βάλε πόσους ορόφους τόσα κουτιά και αν έχει και μαγαζιά άλλα τόσα. Αν βάλει ένας πρέπει να μπουν κουτιά σε ΟΛΗ την πολυκατοικία οπότε και ανεβαίνει πολύ το κόστος. Αντίθετα σε μια μονοκατοικία ένα κουτί και τέλος. Οι τιμές είναι φιξ(λογικό να είναι) είτε για πολυκατοικία είτε μονοκατοικία. Κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα ας μας πει.


το συνεργείο που ήρθε σε εμένα ξέρεις πόσο παρακαλάει για μονοκατοικία (όλο πολυκατοικίες μας έχουν τύχει μέχρι τώρα σε Βύρωνα/Παγκράτι/Π. Φάληρο) που έχουν πάει και είναι δύσκολο γιατί τους τρώει συνολικά τέσσερις μέρες

πρώτη μέρα το σκάψιμο δρόμου/πεζοδρομίου
δεύτερη/τρίτη μέρα η εγκατάσταση εσωτερικά
τέταρτη μέρα το κλείσιμο του δρόμου/πεζοδρομίου

----------


## badweed

@zerocool , την εγκατασταση την πληρωσατε ως εξοδα πολυκατοικιας ; 
ποσο κοστισε ;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> @zerocool , την εγκατασταση την πληρωσατε ως εξοδα πολυκατοικιας ; 
> ποσο κοστισε ;


αν μπεις στην δράση SFBB δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα (σκαψίματα/εγκατάσταση)

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> αν μπεις στην δράση SFBB δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα (σκαψίματα/εγκατάσταση)


Δηλαδή για τις πολυκατοικίες είναι δωρεάν η σύνδεση; Nice!  :Smile: 

Αν είναι τζάμπα, τα παππούδια δεν πρόκειται να γκρινιάξουν.  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δηλαδή για τις πολυκατοικίες είναι δωρεάν η σύνδεση; Nice! 
> 
> Αν είναι τζάμπα, τα παππούδια δεν πρόκειται να γκρινιάξουν.


αρκεί να μπεις στο sfbb.gr να κάνεις έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και εφόσον είσαι επιλέξιμος θα μπεις στο σύστημα της ΑΑΔΕ θα εκτυπώσεις το κουπόνι και μετά επιλέγεις τον πάροχο που θες (ότι πληροφορία αναζητάς υπάρχει εκεί)

όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν σε αφορούν καθώς η δράση SFBB επιδοτεί και την εγκατάσταση και την σύνδεση και φυσικά την συνδρομή

σε εμένα λίγο είχε γκρίνια αλλά ως διαχειριστής/ιδιοκτήτης τους εξήγησα τι είναι και τι αφορά και ηρέμησαν

----------


## nikgr

Zer0c00L πάντως το πλαστικό σπιράλ στην είσοδο του καλωδίου απ' το φρεάτιο στο πεζοδρόμιο μου φαίνεται μεγάλη τσαπατσοδουλειά και ελπίζω να μην την πληρωσετε σύντομα με κομμένο καλώδιο.

Εδώ άλλη μια τιτανομέγιστη πατέντα με μεταλλικό σωλήνα και πλαστικο σπιράλ στην κούρμπα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Zer0c00L πάντως το πλαστικό σπιράλ στην είσοδο του καλωδίου απ' το φρεάτιο στο πεζοδρόμιο μου φαίνεται μεγάλη τσαπατσοδουλειά και ελπίζω να μην την πληρωσετε σύντομα με κομμένο καλώδιο.
> 
> Εδώ άλλη μια τιτανομέγιστη πατέντα με μεταλλικό σωλήνα και πλαστικο σπιράλ στην κούρμπα.


Από το φρεάτιο πάει με μεταλλικό σωλήνα έως της ταμπέλες των καταστημάτων εκεί γίνεται πλαστικός σωλήνας επίσης σε υψηλό σημείο είναι ο κατανεμητής για τα καταστήματα όλα τα εξωτερικά προστατεύονται από φωτισμό και κάμερες ασφαλείας το ίδιο και στο εσωτερικό χώρο.

----------


## Kitsakos

State aid: Commission approves €50 million voucher scheme for faster broadband services in Greece

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-19-162_en.htm

----------


## dimitri_ns

> State aid: Commission approves €50 million voucher scheme for faster broadband services in Greece
> 
> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-19-162_en.htm


Νάσαι καλά DT

YΓ
Να θυμηθώ το Πάσχα να σε μνημονεύσω..

----------


## Zer0c00L

εμένα σήμερα ήρθαν να κάνουν την μελέτη από που θα περάσει η οπτική ίνα στο διαμέρισμα από τον κατανεμητή ορόφου
βρήκαν το σημείο που θα μπει η οπτική ίνα στο διαμέρισμα , που θα βάλουν την πρίζα για την οπτική ίνα , που θα μπει ο εξοπλισμός της οπτικής ίνας
εγώ μένει να βρω πλαστικό σωλήνα/κανάλι και φυσικά καλώδιο δικτύου CAT6 για να το βάλω από τον εξοπλισμό της οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το νέο ρούτερ που θα είναι στην κρεβατοκάμαρα
δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνουν αυτοί την δουλεία (μάλλον εγώ θα τα αγοράσω και εγώ θα τα βάλω) εκτός απρόοπτου θα δούμε σε (10) δέκα μέρες τι θα γίνει

----------


## Iris07

*Όπως φαίνεται η δράση θα πάρει παράταση για 1 ακόμη χρόνο!*

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AC%CE%B4%CE%B1

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε ερώτηση μου προς αυτόν που ήρθε σήμερα είπε ότι από τον κατανεμητή ορόφου θα μπει η οπτική ίνα στο διαμέρισμα μου και από εκεί στον εξοπλισμό (NOKIA) ή αλλιώς GPON στην είσοδο του διαμερίσματος αλλά από εκεί θα χρειαστώ καλώδιο δικτύου μέχρι το ρουτερ που θα είναι στην κρεβατοκάμαρα
έχω καλώδιο δικτύου CAT6e κάνει για αυτή την δουλειά?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> σε ερώτηση μου προς αυτόν που ήρθε σήμερα είπε ότι από τον κατανεμητή ορόφου θα μπει η οπτική ίνα στο διαμέρισμα μου και από εκεί στον εξοπλισμό (NOKIA) ή αλλιώς GPON στην είσοδο του διαμερίσματος αλλά από εκεί θα χρειαστώ καλώδιο δικτύου μέχρι το ρουτερ που θα είναι στην κρεβατοκάμαρα
> έχω καλώδιο δικτύου CAT6e κάνει για αυτή την δουλειά?


Kαι περισσεύει ..

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Kαι περισσεύει ..


ΟΚ σε ευχαριστώ 

Μακάρι να τους πείσω να κάνουν την δουλειά με τις τρύπες και τα κανάλια ώστε εγώ να περάσω το καλώδιο μέχρι την κρεβατοκάμαρα

(φαντάζομαι να τους πείσουν τα πιτόγυρα και οι μπύρες)

----------


## minas

> σε ερώτηση μου προς αυτόν που ήρθε σήμερα είπε ότι από τον κατανεμητή ορόφου θα μπει η οπτική ίνα στο διαμέρισμα μου και από εκεί στον εξοπλισμό (NOKIA) ή αλλιώς GPON στην είσοδο του διαμερίσματος αλλά από εκεί θα χρειαστώ καλώδιο δικτύου μέχρι το ρουτερ που θα είναι στην κρεβατοκάμαρα
> έχω καλώδιο δικτύου CAT6e κάνει για αυτή την δουλειά?


Υπάρχει cat5e, cat6, cat6a. Και τα τρία κάνουν, το μεσαίο είναι το προτιμότερο από πλευράς κόστους/χαρακτηριστικών.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Υπάρχει cat5e, cat6, cat6a. Και τα τρία κάνουν, το μεσαίο είναι το προτιμότερο από πλευράς κόστους/χαρακτηριστικών.


Εγώ έχω αυτή την στιγμή καλώδιο δικτύου cat6e 30 μέτρα 

Η θα το περάσω μόνος μου αφού τους ζητήσω με το τρυπάνι τους να μου κάνουν τις τρύπες που θα χρειαστεί και θα πρέπει να πάρω και τα ανάλογα κανάλια

Η θα κάνουν αυτοί την δουλειά με το δικό μου καλώδιο δικτύου η με το δικό τους 

Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει περιμένω να έρθουν να φέρουν και τον εξοπλισμό που θα χρειαστεί και τότε θα γνωρίζω τι θα γίνει.

----------


## minas

> Εγώ έχω αυτή την στιγμή καλώδιο δικτύου cat6e 30 μέτρα 
> 
> Η θα το περάσω μόνος μου αφού τους ζητήσω με το τρυπάνι τους να μου κάνουν τις τρύπες που θα χρειαστεί και θα πρέπει να πάρω και τα ανάλογα κανάλια
> 
> Η θα κάνουν αυτοί την δουλειά με το δικό μου καλώδιο δικτύου η με το δικό τους 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει περιμένω να έρθουν να φέρουν και τον εξοπλισμό που θα χρειαστεί και τότε θα γνωρίζω τι θα γίνει.


Η κατηγορία που λες δεν είναι "πραγματική". Η πλήρης λίστα είναι εδώ:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted_pair
Κάποιοι κατασκευαστές βαφτίζουν καταχρηστικά καλώδια cat6e, όπως εξηγείται και εδώ:
https://www.cablesys.com/updates/cat...a-differences/
Για τα υπόλοιπα, περιμένουμε και την εμπειρία σου, μια και είσαι από τους λίγους τυχερούς που είχαν την ευκαιρία να αλληλεπιδράσουν με τα συνεργεία εγκατάστασης. Ελπίζω να είναι εξυπηρετικοί.

----------


## Iris07

> *Παράταση 1 έτους πήραν τα κουπόνια υπερυψηλής ευρυζωνικότητας (SFBB)*
> 
> https://thetimes.gr/%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7-1-%CE%AD%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82-%CF%80%CE%AE%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CF%84%CE%B1-%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%80%CF%8C%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%85%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81/


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Aurumnus

Άρα πολύ σύντομα θα ανακοινωθούν νέες περιοχές;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι απ' ότι βλέπω έχουν μπει και νέοι T.K ..  (30.278 διακριτά κτήρια)

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

και θα μπουν και άλλοι καθώς προχωρούν τα έργα σε κάποιες περιοχές.

----------


## jkoukos

Άλλο η παράταση της δράσης και άλλο ποιες περιοχές θα μπουν σε αυτή. Το τελευταίο αφορά αποκλειστικά τον υπάρχοντα προγραμματισμό των παρόχων, πόσο γρήγορα θα τον ολοκληρώσουν και αν βάλουν σε αυτόν νέες περιοχές.
Η δράση απλά δίνει κουπόνι σε όσους χρήστες έχουν δυνατότητα να συνδεθούν σε αυτές τις περιοχές.

----------


## Iris07

Εάν είχε σταματήσει η δράση δεν θα είχε και νόημα να μπουν νέοι T.K.  :Cool: 

Εξάλου τώρα ξεκινάνε τα έργα σε κάποια A/K με FTTH που δεν έχουν μπει στην δράση.

----------


## gcf

Να ρωτήσω, υπάρχουν κάπου οι τιμές των υπηρεσιών χωρίς την επιδότηση; Πόσο θα πληρώνει κάποιος δηλαδή μετά τη διετία με τρέχουσες τιμές;

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι αυτές που υπάρχουν στις ιστοσελίδες όλων των παρόχων. Τα πακέτα (από 100Mbps και πάνω), έχουν ίδια τιμολόγηση είτε αναφέρονται σε FTTC είτε σε FTTH. Η δράση δίνει κουπόνι έκπτωσης μόνο στα δεύτερα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Να ρωτήσω, υπάρχουν κάπου οι τιμές των υπηρεσιών χωρίς την επιδότηση; Πόσο θα πληρώνει κάποιος δηλαδή μετά τη διετία με τρέχουσες τιμές;


Μετά την διετία θα δείξει.
Αν οι τιμές δεν πέσουν, καλό είναι και το 50άρι πάνω από οπτική.
Αλλωστε, επειδή η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία, μπορεί και να δούμε κανένα 50/20  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Τα πακέτα (από 100Mbps και πάνω), έχουν ίδια τιμολόγηση είτε αναφέρονται σε FTTC είτε σε FTTH.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο στη Vodafone. 

Δεν βάζω και το χέρι στη φωτιά, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά η Vodafone ξεχωρίζει αυτές τις 2 υλοποιήσεις με τις εμπορικές ονομασίες Fiber (FTTC) και Super Fiber (FTTH). Τα πακέτα Super Fiber είναι πιο ακριβά, ενώ δεν βλέπω να έχουν διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά είτε στο internet είτε στην ομιλία. 

https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafo...iber/c-120106/

και

https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafo...iber/c-120127/

Στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας για το σπίτι μου, βγάζει διαθέσιμο το VDSL 50 Mbps, το Fiber 100 Mbps. 

Τα Fiber 200 Mbps, Super Fiber 100 Mbps και Super Fiber 200 Mbps δεν είναι διαθέσιμα. 

Άρα υποθέτω ότι διαφέρει η υλοποίηση του Fiber 100 Mbps με αυτή του Super Fiber 100 Mbps.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο στη Vodafone. 
> 
> Δεν βάζω και το χέρι στη φωτιά, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά η Vodafone ξεχωρίζει αυτές τις 2 υλοποιήσεις με τις εμπορικές ονομασίες Fiber (FTTC) και Super Fiber (FTTH). Τα πακέτα Super Fiber είναι πιο ακριβά, ενώ δεν βλέπω να έχουν διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά είτε στο internet είτε στην ομιλία. 
> 
> https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafo...iber/c-120106/
> 
> και
> 
> https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafo...iber/c-120127/
> ...


Βάλε comote
Eίναι φθηνότερη



Μας το ρίξανε χτές στην πολυκατοικία.
... στο Φάληρο   :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Μόνο η Vodafone έχει αυτή την π@π@ρι@ και το έχω αναφέρει πάλι.
Η διαφορά είναι ότι το FTTH κοστίζει +5€ (από το FTTC) για τον απλό λόγο ότι εξισώνει το τέλος εγκατάστασης.
Σε αυτήν είναι μόλις 50€, ενώ στους άλλους 180€. Οπότε αν υπολογίσεις (5*24)+50=170€, έρχεται στα ίδια (είναι και ακριβότερη στο πάγιο 1-2€).

----------


## ThReSh

> Μόνο η Vodafone έχει αυτή την π@π@ρι@ και το έχω αναφέρει πάλι.
> Η διαφορά είναι ότι το FTTH κοστίζει +5€ (από το FTTC) για τον απλό λόγο ότι εξισώνει το τέλος εγκατάστασης.
> Σε αυτήν είναι μόλις 50€, ενώ στους άλλους 180€. Οπότε αν υπολογίσεις (5*24)+50=170€, έρχεται στα ίδια (είναι και ακριβότερη στο πάγιο 1-2€).


Ναι αλλά όταν περάσουν τα 2 χρόνια του συμβολαίου και ανανεώσεις το Super Fiber πακέτο για άλλα 2, θα σε πάνε στην τιμή της Fiber (FTTC) μιας και θα έχεις "ξεχρεώσει" την εγκατάσταση ή θα πληρώνεις την κατά 5 euro αυξημένη πάλι? Διότι αν συνεχίζει η χρέωση των +5 euro θα είναι σαν να πληρώνεις εγκατάσταση ανά 2ετία...

Δεν βλέπω να κάποια σημείωση για αυτό στο site, γι' αυτό ρωτάω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Βάλε comote
> Eίναι φθηνότερη
> 
> 
> 
> Μας το ρίξανε χτές στην πολυκατοικία.
> ... στο Φάληρο


Δεν έχω έτσι κι αλλιώς επιλογή για FTTH, απλά έκανα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας για να σιγουρευτώ ότι το Super Fiber είναι για αυτό.

----------


## jkoukos

Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε. Η ονομαστική τιμή του πακέτου είναι (σε όλους) π.χ. 60€ και το δίνουν προσφορά σε νέους πελάτες στα 43€. Με το κουπόνι της δράσης sfbb κατεβαίνει στα 30€.
Με την λήξη του 24μηνου σταματά διαπαντός το κουπόνι και ταυτόχρονα η προσφορά του πακέτου. Άρα η τιμή θα πάει στην τότε ισχύουσα ονομαστική τιμή καταλόγου (που σήμερα είναι 60€), εκτός είτε κάνουμε πάλι ανανέωση με Χ έκπτωση είτε φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο.
Απλά με την σημερινή πολιτική της Vodafone βγαίνει μακροπρόθεσμα ακριβότερη, και με τρικ προσπαθεί να δείξει ότι είναι φθηνότερη (γι' αυτό την θεωρώ π@π@ρι@), αλλά πολλοί θα την πατήσουν.

----------


## ThReSh

Ναι σταματάει το κουπόνι, αλλά όπως είπες έχει διαφορετική τιμή το FTTC από το FTTH λόγω της εγκατάστασης, την οποία θα την πληρώνουμε πάνω από μια φορά.  :Razz:

----------


## Aurumnus

Το κουπόνι ισχύει και θα ισχύσει μόνο για περιοχές που είναι μέχρι 550 μέτρα από Αστικά Κέντρα και δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν με καμπίνες VDSL;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το κουπόνι ισχύει και θα ισχύσει μόνο για περιοχές που είναι μέχρι 550 μέτρα από Αστικά Κέντρα και δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν με καμπίνες VDSL;


Oτι νάναι

Φίλος πολύ μακρύτερα από τα 550, έβαλε οπτική με κουπόνι, από καμπίνα.
Αρκεί νάχουν σκάψει το δρόμο σου
Και να σου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα tο sfbb

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το κουπόνι ισχύει και θα ισχύσει μόνο για περιοχές που είναι μέχρι 550 μέτρα από Αστικά Κέντρα και δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν με καμπίνες VDSL;


δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες φίλε μου είναι παντελώς λάθος

η δράση Superfast Broadband (SFBB) είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα (λεπτομέρειες θα βρεις εδώ https://www.sfbb.gr από τις αναβαθμίσεις ή όχι των υπαίθριων καμπίνων (KV) 

εγώ τώρα είμαι με VDSL 50 από Α/Κ και πήρα την απόφαση να μπω στην δράση καθώς βαρέθηκα να περιμένω πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί η υπαίθρια καμπίνα που ανήκω καθώς είναι κοντά με το Α/Κ έτσι μόλις ο Τ.Κ του ακινήτου μου ήταν διαθέσιμος στην δράση γράφτηκα και δέχτηκα να γίνουν όλες οι εργασίες στο ακίνητο που μένω έτσι μπήκε ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός για οπτικές ίνες και δεν περιμένω κανέναν πλέον να κάνει αναβαθμίσεις...

καθώς γίνεται κατασκευή εντός ακινήτου (κεντρικός κατανεμητής - κατανεμητές ορόφων) σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους για αυτό θέλουν άδεια από τον διαχειριστή στην περίπτωση του ακινήτου που μένω είμαι ο ίδιος

μετά σου βάζουν την οπτική ίνα στο διαμέρισμα σου και έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός και τέλος.

----------


## jkoukos

> Το κουπόνι ισχύει και θα ισχύσει μόνο για περιοχές που είναι μέχρι 550 μέτρα από Αστικά Κέντρα και δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν με καμπίνες VDSL;


Το κουπόνι είναι άσχετο με τον προγραμματισμό του VDSL Vectoring και τους όποιους περιορισμούς θέτει αυτός όσον αφορά που τοποθετούνται οι καμπίνες FTTC.
Η μόνη προϋπόθεση που θέτει, είναι σύνδεση FTTH (οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι) με πακέτο 100Mbps και πάνω.

----------


## tsimpouris

Η οπτική θα τραβιέται από τα φρεάτια του οτε ή τις καμπίνες μέσα γνωρίζει κανένας;; 
Η να περιμένουμε επιπλέον καμπίνες με οπτικό κατανεμητή;; έχω ακούσει οτι ετοιμάζουν και εναέρια οπτική ίνα αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει και κατά πόσο θα το επιτύχουν!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η οπτική θα τραβιέται από τα φρεάτια του οτε ή τις καμπίνες μέσα γνωρίζει κανένας;; 
> Η να περιμένουμε επιπλέον καμπίνες με οπτικό κατανεμητή;; έχω ακούσει οτι ετοιμάζουν και εναέρια οπτική ίνα αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει και κατά πόσο θα το επιτύχουν!!


Η οπτική ίνα στην περίπτωση μου δηλαδή στην περιοχή του Παγκρατίου ξεκίνησε από φρεάτιο της VODAFONE καθώς αυτή έχει την υποδομή στην περιοχή μου
Σε φίλους / συναδέλφους μου που είναι στην περιοχή του Παλαιού Φαλήρου ξεκίνησε από φρεάτια ή καμπίνες της COSMOTE (OTE) 

επιπλέον καμπίνες δεν χρειάζονται καθώς όλες οι "νέες" καμπίνες (KV) στην ουσία αντικαθιστούν τα Α/Κ (DSLAM) μιας και γίνονται "miniDSLAM" και εξυπηρετούν το λεγόμενο VDSL (Vectoring)

εναέρια οπτική ίνα δεν πρόκειται να γίνει στην χώρα μας (αυτό μου το έχουν πει τεχνικοί και των τριών εταιρειών COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND) καθώς συνεργάζομαι επαγγελματικά με τους τρεις παρόχους λόγω της εργασίας μου.

Το κουπόνι εξαργυρώνεται επίσης με την ολοκλήρωση του έργου και την ενεργοποίηση και σωστή λειτουργία της οπτικής ίνας του δικαιούχου (αυτό μου είπαν από την δράση σε ερώτηση μου καθώς το δικό μου κουπόνι δεν έχει εξαργυρωθεί από τους εμπλεκόμενους καθώς δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί το έργο.)

----------


## minas

> Η οπτική θα τραβιέται από τα φρεάτια του οτε ή τις καμπίνες μέσα γνωρίζει κανένας;; 
> Η να περιμένουμε επιπλέον καμπίνες με οπτικό κατανεμητή;; έχω ακούσει οτι ετοιμάζουν και εναέρια οπτική ίνα αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει και κατά πόσο θα το επιτύχουν!!


Για αποσαφήνιση, επειδή ο φίλος παραπάνω απάντησε σε λίγο διαφορετικό ερώτημα:
Για το FTTB/FTTH κατασκευάζονται και διαφορετικές καμπίνες με οπτικό κατανεμητή, οι οποίες δεν είναι ίδιες με αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται για VDSL/vectoring.
Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες τους και από την Vodafone και από τον OTE όταν έκαναν εγκαίνια στην υπηρεσία.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για αποσαφήνιση, επειδή ο φίλος παραπάνω απάντησε σε λίγο διαφορετικό ερώτημα:
> Για το FTTB/FTTH κατασκευάζονται και διαφορετικές καμπίνες με οπτικό κατανεμητή, οι οποίες δεν είναι ίδιες με αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται για VDSL/vectoring.
> Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες τους και από την Vodafone και από τον OTE όταν έκαναν εγκαίνια στην υπηρεσία.


ναι κατασκευάζονται καμπίνες αποκλειστικά για FTTH

απλά ότι αφορά την δράση SFBB μέχρι τώρα (σε όσες περιπτώσεις έχω δει φωτογραφίες και αφορούν εμένα ή φίλους/συναδέλφους μου) παίρνουν την οπτική ίνα από φρεάτιο και μπαίνει σε κεντρικό κατανεμητή μέσα στο ακίνητο από εκεί πάει σε κατανεμητή ορόφου και από εκεί σε πρίζα στον πελάτη.

----------


## Vasileios87

Καλησπέρα. Αυτό το διάστημα ενδιαφέρομαι για τη δράση, όσο αφορά το θέμα του παρόν νήματος. Ο Τ.Κ μου κώδικας ΔΕΝ είναι δυστυχώς επιλέξιμος, μένω Πειραιά, όπου άλλοι παραπλήσιοι Τ.Κ είναι. 
Επικοινώνησα με την δράση για να πιάσω το ζήτημά μου από κάπου, και για την ένταξη του Τ.Κ μου, με παράπεμψαν στον πάροχό μου, όπου εν προκειμένω σε εμένα είναι ο ΟΤΕ, όπου έχω σύνδεση. 
Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους, και ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο να το διευθετήσω. Δε ξέρω τι απάντηση θα μου δώσουν, (καμιά ιδέα); 
Είμαι με ADSL έως 24, όπου κλειδώνω στα 9-9,5Mbps. 
Στα 100 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου, στο ίδιο οικοδομικό τετράγωνο, αντικαταστάθηκε η παλιά καμπίνα με καινούρια, όπου μπορώ να δεχθώ ταχύτητα έως 100Mbps. Επομένως αφού δε μου δίνει ούτε την 200άρα, εικάζω ότι δε προβλέπεται και τόσο σύντομα αναβάθμιση σε 1Gbps. Αυτό είναι δική μου εικασία. 
Στη πολυκατοικία μου δεν έχει κανείς -ούτε φυσικά εγώ- FTTH, οπτική ίνα δηλαδή.
Το κύριο ερώτημά μου, είναι ότι τα εν λόγω κουπόνια, δίδονται μόνο σε όσες πολυκατοικίες και πελάτες έχουν ήδη εγκατάσταση οπτικής ίνας; Δηλαδή και να ήταν ενταγμένος ο Τ.Κ μου κώδικας, δε θα ήμουν δικαιούχος της δράσεως; Ή δε παίζει ρόλο που δεν υπάρχει εγκατάσταση ίνας στη πολυκατοικία, και έχω ελπίδες να ενταχθεί ο ΤΚ και να εγκριθεί το κουπόνι; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια τυχόν απάντηση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλησπέρα. Αυτό το διάστημα ενδιαφέρομαι για τη δράση, όσο αφορά το θέμα του παρόν νήματος. Ο Τ.Κ μου κώδικας ΔΕΝ είναι δυστυχώς επιλέξιμος, μένω Πειραιά, όπου άλλοι παραπλήσιοι Τ.Κ είναι. 
> Επικοινώνησα με την δράση για να πιάσω το ζήτημά μου από κάπου, και για την ένταξη του Τ.Κ μου, με παράπεμψαν στον πάροχό μου, όπου εν προκειμένω σε εμένα είναι ο ΟΤΕ, όπου έχω σύνδεση. 
> Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους, και ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο να το διευθετήσω. Δε ξέρω τι απάντηση θα μου δώσουν, (καμιά ιδέα); 
> Είμαι με ADSL έως 24, όπου κλειδώνω στα 9-9,5Mbps. 
> Στα 100 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου, στο ίδιο οικοδομικό τετράγωνο, αντικαταστάθηκε η παλιά καμπίνα με καινούρια, όπου μπορώ να δεχθώ ταχύτητα έως 100Mbps. Επομένως αφού δε μου δίνει ούτε την 200άρα, εικάζω ότι δε προβλέπεται και τόσο σύντομα αναβάθμιση σε 1Gbps. Αυτό είναι δική μου εικασία. 
> Στη πολυκατοικία μου δεν έχει κανείς -ούτε φυσικά εγώ- FTTH, οπτική ίνα δηλαδή.
> Το κύριο ερώτημά μου, είναι ότι τα εν λόγω κουπόνια, δίδονται μόνο σε όσες πολυκατοικίες και πελάτες έχουν ήδη εγκατάσταση οπτικής ίνας; Δηλαδή και να ήταν ενταγμένος ο Τ.Κ μου κώδικας, δε θα ήμουν δικαιούχος της δράσεως; Ή δε παίζει ρόλο που δεν υπάρχει εγκατάσταση ίνας στη πολυκατοικία, και έχω ελπίδες να ενταχθεί ο ΤΚ και να εγκριθεί το κουπόνι; 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια τυχόν απάντηση.


αν μπεις στην ιστοσελίδα της δράσης www.sfbb.gr (καταρχήν θα σου λυθούν οι όποιες απορίες έχεις για την δράση και πως δουλεύει)

με απλά λόγια 

όταν βάλεις τον Τ.Κ. σου οποίος είναι επιλέξιμος θα σε οδηγήσει αυτόματα να βάλεις την οδό σου και μετά το νούμερο του ακινήτου

το επόμενο βήμα είναι να μπεις στην ιστοσελίδα της εφορίας όπου θα γίνει η επιβεβαίωση των στοιχείων σου και θα βγει το κουπόνι σου 

εκεί θα λέει και τις εταιρείες με τις οποίες μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις για να τους δώσεις το κουπόνι και να κάνουν τις απαραίτητες εργασίες στην πολυκατοικία/μονοκατοικία σου για να σου βάλουν την οπτική ίνα

αν π.χ την περιοχή του Πειραιά την έχει η COSMOTE εσύ είσαι πελάτης της VODAFONE ή της WIND
στην ιστοσελίδα της δράσης σου βγάζει και τις τρεις εταιρείες δηλαδή COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND 
μπορείς να επιλέξεις όποια θες εσύ και ο πάροχος που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή είναι υποχρεωμένος να ενοικιάσει την υποδομή του στον πάροχο που εσύ θα επιλέξεις για να γίνεις πελάτης του και να γίνουν όλες οι απαραίτητες εργασίες για να μπει η οπτική ίνα.

ένα απλό παράδειγμα θα σου πω

εμένα με πήρε τηλέφωνο το 13888 (COSMOTE) μου είπαν για την δράση SFBB και να μπω στην ιστοσελίδα να κάνω εγγραφή
έτσι μπαίνω στην ιστοσελίδα της δράσης www.sfbb.gr βάζω τον Τ.Κ. (11633) οποίος είναι επιλέξιμος 
μετά μου λέει να βάλω την οδό (ΛΑΣΚΟΥ) μετά μου λέει να βάλω το νούμερο (Χ-Υ)
με οδηγεί να κάνω επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων στην ιστοσελίδα της εφορίας και να εκτυπώσω το κουπόνι και να δω τις προσφορές (COSMOTE/VODAFONE)
στην περιοχή μου η υποδομή είναι της VODAFONE
εγώ είμαι πελάτης της COSMOTE έτσι αποφασίζω να δώσω το κουπόνι στην COSMOTE
μου στέλνουν τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά να υπογράψω ως πελάτης αλλά και ως διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας που είμαι καθώς κάποιες εργασίες θα γίνουν σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους έτσι απαιτεί την υπογραφή του διαχειριστή
μετά έρχονται τα συνεργεία ανοίγουν χαντάκι στο δρόμο από το φρεάτιο της VODAFONE και τοποθετούν τους απαραίτητους σωλήνες
μετά τοποθετούν την οπτική ίνα μέχρι τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή μέσα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και από αυτόν οδηγούν την οπτική ίνα σε κάθε κατανεμητή ορόφου
μετά από το κατανεμητή ορόφου που ανήκει το διαμέρισμα βάζουν την οπτική ίνα σε πρίζα στο διαμέρισμα μου
και τώρα περιμένω να έρθει ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί το έργο και να πληρωθούν όλοι από το κουπόνι και εγώ να απολαμβάνω την ταχύτητα που επιθυμώ FTTH 100/10

----------


## Vasileios87

Μάλιστα.
Ευχαριστώ για το κόπο σου. 
Άρα, λάθος κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας τις προηγούμενες σελίδες του νήματος, όπου κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να έχεις εσύ ή η πολυκατοικία ΗΔΗ εγκατάσταση FTTH, ώστε να είσαι δικαιούχος.

----------


## jkoukos

Πρέπει η οικοδομή σου είτε να έχει συνδεθεί με FTTH δίκτυο είτε να ανήκει στον προγραμματισμό για τέτοιο δίκτυο κι εφόσον έχει ενημερωθεί η δράση από τον πάροχο που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μάλιστα.
> Ευχαριστώ για το κόπο σου. 
> Άρα, λάθος κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας τις προηγούμενες σελίδες του νήματος, όπου κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να έχεις εσύ ή η πολυκατοικία ΗΔΗ εγκατάσταση FTTH, ώστε να είσαι δικαιούχος.


στην δική μου περίπτωση με ειδοποίησε ο πάροχος μου δηλαδή η COSMOTE ότι μπορώ να γραφτώ στην δράση SFBB ώστε η πολυκατοικία μου να αποκτήσει εγκατάσταση FTTH και εγώ επίσης.

----------


## nikgr

στη δικη μου περίπτωση έχει εγκατάσταση FTTH η πολυκατοικία, δινει FTTH τόσο η cosmote όσο και η wind που έστησε το δικτυο αλλα η δράση του sfbb ακομα βγάζει ότι δεν υπάρχει εγκατάσταση FTTH...
Oι πάροχοι το μονο που μου λένε είναι οτι δεν ειναι όλες οι FTTH επιλέξιμες για επιδότηση και οτι μπορώ να βάλω εφόσον δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει η επιδότηση. Ο wizard λέει βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει υποδομή, όχι υπάρχει υποδομή αλλα δε δικαιούστε..
Οπότε μην ελπίζετε ότι ολα θα πάνε ρολόι ακομα κι αν έχετε έτοιμη FTTH υποδομη. Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Στη Σπάρτη πάντως, στην οδό Μενελάου, που είναι σχετικά κοντά στο σπίτι μου, είχε περάσει λίγο μετά το Καλοκαίρι οπτικές ίνες για FTTH ο ΟΤΕ. 

Μέχρι περίπου το νούμερο 80, ο Δήμος έχει ρίξει νέα άσφαλτο και στο SFFB δείχνει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα (ΤΚ 23100), ωστόσο δεν υπάρχουν προσφορές...  :Blink: 

Πιο πάνω από το 78-80, φαίνεται να μην έχει γίνει ακόμα η σύνδεση, παρόλο που οι οπτικές ίνες έχουν περαστεί... Ο Δήμος σε εκείνο το κομμάτι, δεν έχει ρίξει νέα άσφαλτο ακόμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> στη δικη μου περίπτωση έχει εγκατάσταση FTTH η πολυκατοικία, δινει FTTH τόσο η cosmote όσο και η wind που έστησε το δικτυο αλλα η δράση του sfbb ακομα βγάζει ότι δεν υπάρχει εγκατάσταση FTTH...
> Oι πάροχοι το μονο που μου λένε είναι οτι δεν ειναι όλες οι FTTH επιλέξιμες για επιδότηση και οτι μπορώ να βάλω εφόσον δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει η επιδότηση. Ο wizard λέει βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει υποδομή, όχι υπάρχει υποδομή αλλα δε δικαιούστε..
> Οπότε μην ελπίζετε ότι ολα θα πάνε ρολόι ακομα κι αν έχετε έτοιμη FTTH υποδομη. Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε...


κάτι δεν λες σωστά φίλε μου ή δεν το έχεις καταλάβει

αν υπάρχει εγκατάσταση FTTH στην πολυκατοικία σου δηλαδή έχεις κεντρικό κατανεμητή FTTH και κατανεμητή FTTH σε κάθε όροφο

τότε κάποιος έκανε την πρώτη αίτηση στην δράση SFBB και έγινε

Η αρχική κίνηση γίνεται από τον πάροχο που έχει την υποδομή στην περιοχή σου

μετά αφού φτιαχτεί η υποδομή στο ακίνητο μπορείς να βάλεις όποιον πάροχο θες.

άρα στο ακίνητο σου κάποιος έχει ήδη FTTH από την δράση SFBB

εκτός και αν είναι ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία (δηλαδή κάποιος πλήρωσε από την τσέπη του για αυτό) ναι γίνεται και αυτό (αν δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα και εγώ ήθελα FTTH με 1000-1500 ευρώ γινόταν η δουλειά και έφτιαχναν την υποδομή στην πολυκατοικία ώστε μετά να βάλω όποιον πάροχο θέλω) αυτό μου το είπε το πρώτο συνεργείο της VODAFONE και το επιβεβαίωσε και το συνεργείο της COSMOTE.

όπως είπα εξ αρχής στην περιοχή μου η υποδομή είναι της VODAFONE αυτή έκανε την αρχική δουλειά

η υποδομή στο ακίνητο έγινε από την VODAFONE μετά ήρθε η COSMOTE και έκανε της απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις

και τώρα όποιον πάροχο επιλέξει κάποιος από τους υπόλοιπους 19 ενοίκους (είμαστε 20 διαμερίσματα από τα οποία 3 ενοικιάζονται στο airbnb με ότι σημαίνει αυτό - 5 όροφοι ) θα έχει κανονικά σύνδεση FTTH με τον πάροχο που θα επιλέξει

εγώ έφαγα το πακέτο που ήμουν ο πρώτος 

οι επόμενοι σε μια μέρα-εβδομάδα έχουν καθαρίσει

----------


## jkoukos

Το κόστος του FTTH σε μια οικοδομή είναι περίπου 190€ για κάθε σύνδεση σε αυτή. Σε αυτό το ποσό η δράση καλύπτει μόνο τα 50€ (φυσικά αλλά 13€ στο πάγιο για 24 μήνες (άπαξ). 
Απορώ που διαβάσατε για 1500€. Συνδέσεις FTTH έχουν γίνει κι εκτός τηε δράσης, άσχετα αν οι περισσότεροι θέλουν να επωφεληθούν από αυτή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το κόστος του FTTH σε μια οικοδομή είναι περίπου 190€ για κάθε σύνδεση. Σε αυτό το ποσό η δράση καλύπτει μόνο τα 50€ (φυσικά αλλά 13€ στο πάγιο για 24 μήνες (άπαξ). 
> Απορώ που διαβάσατε για 1500€. Συνδέσεις FTTH έχουν γίνει κι εκτός τηε δράσης, άσχετα αν οι περισσότεροι θέλουν να επωφεληθούν από αυτή.


αγαπητέ φίλε jkoukos
τα 1000-1500 ευρώ τα ανάφερε ως κόστος 
το συνεργείο της VODAFONE που έσκαψε δρόμο/πεζοδρόμιο , πέρασε σωλήνες , πέρασε καλώδια οπτικής ίνας και έστησε τους κατανεμητές (τα επιβεβαίωσε και το συνεργείο της COSMOTE) 
αν η πολυκατοικία δεν ήταν επιλέξιμη για την δράση SFBB και εγώ ήθελα οπωσδήποτε FTTH στην πολυκατοικία ώστε μετά να βάλω στο σπίτι μου
αν είναι ανακριβή η πληροφορία δεν φταίω καθώς δεν το έψαξα παραπάνω να με συγχωρέσετε

----------


## jkoukos

Το ότι μπορεί να κοστίζει τόσο μια εγκατάσταση, είναι άσχετο με τον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο και τι ζητούν στην πραγματικότητα.
Στην τελική, αν 10 διαμερίσματα της οικοδομής συνδεθούν με το FTTH, θα πάρουν συνολικά περισσότερα. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι μακροπρόθεσμα δεν μπαίνουν μέσα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το ότι μπορεί να κοστίζει τόσο μια εγκατάσταση, είναι άσχετο με τον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο και τι ζητούν στην πραγματικότητα.
> Στην τελική, αν 10 διαμερίσματα της οικοδομής συνδεθούν με το FTTH, θα πάρουν συνολικά περισσότερα. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι μακροπρόθεσμα δεν μπαίνουν μέσα.


οι τιμές που έδωσαν αφορούσαν την πολυκατοικία στην οποία είμαι ιδιοκτήτης διαμερίσματος και διαχειριστής

πολυκατοικία 20 διαμερισμάτων 5 ορόφων

δεν ξέρω όπως σου είπα πόσο κοστίζει η εγκατάσταση

ούτε συμβουλεύτηκα επίσημους τιμοκαταλόγους

ούτε το έψαξα

απλά ρώτησα τα δύο συνεργεία αν π.χ η πολυκατοικία δεν καλυπτόταν από την δράση SFBB και εγώ ήθελα FTTH τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση
και πήρα αυτή την απάντηση θα κοστίσει στην πολυκατοικία 1000-1500 ευρώ η εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού FTTH το μόνο που δεν είπαν τι θα κοστίσει στο κάθε ένα διαμέρισμα από τα 20 στο σύνολο τους.

----------


## jkoukos

Ισχύουν απόλυτα αυτά που ανέφερα. Υπάρχουν οι επίσημοι τιμοκατάλογοι και δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την δράση, η οποία πληρώνει μέρος του κόστους κάθε σύνδεσης. Τελεία και παύλα.

Οι τιμές που αναφέρεις ότι σου έδωσαν, είναι αυθαίρετες των τεχνικών ή μάλλον χοντρικά πόσο κοστίζει η εγκατάσταση και όχι πόσο πραγματικά θα κληθεί να πληρώσει κάθε διαμέρισμα για την δική του σύνδεση, εάν και όταν την κάνει.

Αν έχεις κάτι επίσημο, μπορείς να με διαψεύσεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ισχύουν απόλυτα αυτά που ανέφερα. Υπάρχουν οι επίσημοι τιμοκατάλογοι και δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την δράση, η οποία πληρώνει μέρος του κόστους κάθε σύνδεσης. Τελεία και παύλα.
> 
> Οι τιμές που αναφέρεις ότι σου έδωσαν, είναι αυθαίρετες των τεχνικών ή μάλλον χοντρικά πόσο κοστίζει η εγκατάσταση και όχι πόσο πραγματικά θα κληθεί να πληρώσει κάθε διαμέρισμα για την δική του σύνδεση, εάν και όταν την κάνει.
> 
> Αν έχεις κάτι επίσημο, μπορείς να με διαψεύσεις.


δεν έχω όπως σου είπα εξ αρχής άλλωστε

ρώτησα τα συνεργεία πόσο κοστίζει η εγκατάσταση FTTH στην πολυκατοικία αν δεν ήταν στην δράση και εγώ ήθελα να γίνει εγκατάσταση FTTH ώστε να βάλω στο διαμέρισμα μου. 

και πήρα την απάντηση (1000-1500 ευρώ) πρώτα από το συνεργείο της VODAFONE που έκανε την δουλειά αρχικά και μετά από το συνεργείο της COSMOTE που ασχολήθηκε με εμένα προσωπικά

δεν το έψαξα παραπάνω

ούτε είδα επίσημους τιμοκαταλόγους

ούτε πήρα τηλέφωνο ιδιωτικά συνεργεία που κάνουν αυτήν την δουλειά για να τους ρωτήσω

αυτά βέβαια είναι θεωρητικά γιατί η πολυκατοικία είναι στην δράση έτσι δεν πληρώσαμε τίποτα

θα πληρωθούν (όταν με το καλό ολοκληρωθεί η δουλειά που είναι ακόμα σε εκκρεμότητα) μιας και δεν έχω ακόμα τον εξοπλισμό (εγκατάσταση-ρύθμιση-ενεργοποίηση) λόγω αυξημένου φόρτου εργασίας (έτσι είπαν από το 13888). καθώς ενόχλησα το 13888 αλλά και την δράση SFBB που τους κάλεσε για να μάθει γιατί δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ακόμα το έργο στην περιοχή μου.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν έβαζες δικό σου συνεργείο, ας πούμε ότι θα πλήρωνες το ποσό που αναφέρεις, αλλά άσκοπα. Και αυτό διότι ο κανονισμός προβλέπει συγκεκριμένο τρόπο εγκατάστασης και με συνεργεία των παρόχων για πιστοποίηση των εργασιών.

Μην με κάνεις να επαναλαμβάνομαι. Ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν έβαζες δικό σου συνεργείο, ας πούμε ότι θα πλήρωνες το ποσό που αναφέρεις, αλλά άσκοπα. Και αυτό διότι ο κανονισμός προβλέπει συγκεκριμένο τρόπο εγκατάστασης και με συνεργεία των παρόχων για πιστοποίηση των εργασιών.
> 
> Μην με κάνεις να επαναλαμβάνομαι. Ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρω.


είπα εγώ το αντίθετο θα με τρελάνεις jkoukos εσύ τα ξέρεις καλύτερα από μένα

εγώ είπα απλά τι μου είπαν τα δύο συνεργεία που ήρθαν τα οποία ήταν των παρόχων VODAFONE/COSMOTE (άρα πιστοποιημένα για τις εργασίες)

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι πιστοποιημένοι για τις εργασίες ως τεχνικοί, αλλά έχουν βαθιά μεσάνυχτα για το τι πληρώνουμε εμείς οι πελάτες και γι' αυτό έβγαλες λάθος συμπέρασμα.

----------


## cyberten

> Ισχύουν απόλυτα αυτά που ανέφερα. Υπάρχουν οι επίσημοι τιμοκατάλογοι και δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την δράση, η οποία πληρώνει μέρος του κόστους κάθε σύνδεσης. Τελεία και παύλα.


Πού ειναι αναρτημένοι αυτοί οι τιμοκατάλογοι; Μόνο αυτόν βρίσκω "https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templates/selfservice/gnosisgr/Files2/FTTH_gr.pdf", υπάρχει και κάτι πρόσθετο; Αν δλδ δεν υπάρχει υποδομή FTTH στην περιοχή και με ενδιαφέρει να βάλω στο διαμέρισμά μου, εκτός δράσης όπως αναφέρθηκε, τί τιμές υπάρχουν;

----------


## nikgr

Zer0c00L επειδη δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά, η πολυκατοικία μου έχει την εγκατάσταση της οπτικής ινας έως το πεζοδρόμιο η οποία ειναι έτοιμη και αμεσα ενεργοποιησιμη αν καποιος κάνει αίτηση.
Φυσικα κανένας ένοικος μεχρι τώρα δεν έχει ζητησει να ξεκινησει η εγκατάσταση μέσα στην πολυκατοικία χωρις επιδότηση, ούτε κι εγώ πρόκειται.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Zer0c00L επειδη δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά, η πολυκατοικία μου έχει την εγκατάσταση της οπτικής ινας έως το πεζοδρόμιο η οποία ειναι έτοιμη και αμεσα ενεργοποιησιμη αν καποιος κάνει αίτηση.
> Φυσικα κανένας ένοικος μεχρι τώρα δεν έχει ζητησει να ξεκινησει η εγκατάσταση μέσα στην πολυκατοικία χωρις επιδότηση, ούτε κι εγώ πρόκειται.


πάλι δεν το διατυπώνεις σωστά φίλε μου

η πολυκατοικία σου έχει κεντρικό κατανεμητή FTTH και σε κάθε όροφο κατανεμητή FTTH όπου καταλήγει το καλώδιο οπτικής ίνας από τον δρόμο/πεζοδρόμιο

αν δεν έχει τότε δεν έχεις εγκατάσταση οπτικής ίνας

αυτό που βλέπεις είναι απλά ένα φρεάτιο που έχει οπτικές ίνες και ανήκει στον πάροχο (προφανώς) που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή σου (π.χ Λάρισα αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι η WIND)

η εγκατάσταση στην πολυκατοικία σου θα ξεκινήσει μόνο αν ο Τ.Κ / ΟΔΟΣ / ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ είναι επιλέξιμος από την δράση SFBB με επιδότηση.

αλλιώς αν θέλετε όπως είπε ο φίλος jkoukos μπορεί να γίνει αν πληρώσετε

----------


## nikgr

η εγκατάσταση FTTH στην πολυκατοικία μπορεί να ξεκινήσει άσχετα με την επιδότηση, οποτεδήποτε ένας ένοικος ζητήσει κάτι τέτοιο με δικά του έξοδα. Το θέμα ειναι ποιος θα το ζητήσει χωρίς επιδότηση...
Η υποδομη της εγκατάστασης μέχρι το πεζοδρομιο υπάρχει. Για να μπουν κατανεμητές και σωληνώσεις εντός πρέπει να αιτηθει κάποιος γραμμη FTTH.

----------


## jkoukos

> Πού ειναι αναρτημένοι αυτοί οι τιμοκατάλογοι; Μόνο αυτόν βρίσκω "https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templates/selfservice/gnosisgr/Files2/FTTH_gr.pdf", υπάρχει και κάτι πρόσθετο; Αν δλδ δεν υπάρχει υποδομή FTTH στην περιοχή και με ενδιαφέρει να βάλω στο διαμέρισμά μου, εκτός δράσης όπως αναφέρθηκε, τί τιμές υπάρχουν;


Η κουβέντα που κάνουμε αφορά ύπαρξη υποδομής FTTH στην περιοχή. Απλά είτε κάποιος επιλέγει να κάνει την σύνδεση μέσω της δράσης λαμβάνοντας την όποια έκπτωση είτε εκτός αυτής.

Αν δεν υπάρχει υποδομή FTTH στην περιοχή, δεν μιλάμε απλά για συγκεκριμένο ποσό, αλλά πολύ μεγάλο που εξαρτάται από το μήκος της διαδρομής που θα χρειαστεί να έρθει η ίνα και ετοιμάσου για 3ψήφιο αριθμό στο μηνιαίο πάγιο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> η εγκατάσταση FTTH στην πολυκατοικία μπορεί να ξεκινήσει άσχετα με την επιδότηση, οποτεδήποτε ένας ένοικος ζητήσει κάτι τέτοιο με δικά του έξοδα. Το θέμα ειναι ποιος θα το ζητήσει χωρίς επιδότηση...
> Η υποδομη της εγκατάστασης μέχρι το πεζοδρομιο υπάρχει. Για να μπουν κατανεμητές και σωληνώσεις εντός πρέπει να αιτηθει κάποιος γραμμη FTTH.


η υποδομή που αναφέρεις είναι το παρόχου που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή σου

για να αποκτήσει η πολυκατοικία σου υποδομή/εγκατάσταση FTTH θα πρέπει να είναι επιλέξιμη βάση του ΤΚ/ΟΔΟΥ/ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥ από την δράση SFBB  ώστε να γίνει με επιδότηση

αλλιώς θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε ή όλοι ή αυτός ο ένας που θέλει FTTH.

δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο

στα λέω γιατί εγώ θα το έκανα αν δεν ήταν επιλέξιμη η πολυκατοικία που μένω από την δράση SFBB και θα έβαζα FTTH καθώς το VDSL δεν με καλύπτει και επειδή παίρνω από Α/Κ και δεν υπάρχει ακόμα στα πλάνα κανενός να αναβαθμίσουν την καμπίνα στην γωνία της πολυκατοικίας με νέου τύπου καμπίνα πήρα την απόφαση να μεταπηδήσω σε FTTH (ευτυχώς ήταν επιλέξιμη από την δράση SFBB έτσι δεν κόστισε τίποτα η εγκατάσταση FTTH τώρα μένει να δούμε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα γιατί προς το παρών οι φίλοι μου στο Παλαιό Φάληρο χαίρονται την FTTH 100/10 εγώ ακόμα περιμένω εξοπλισμό και εγκατάσταση/ρυθμίσεις/ενεργοποίηση έχουν αυξημένο φόρτο εργασίας τα συνεργεία...

----------


## tojara

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να επιδοτήσεις ιδιώτες για ftth, χρειάζεται η κυρία Κούλα στο Παλαιό Φάληρο ftth; Για δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και επιχειρήσεις το καταλαβαίνω για ιδιώτες όμως απλά έγινε για να βάλουν στο τσεπάκι τα χρήματα της επιδότησης.

----------


## jkoukos

Ως δέλεαρ προς τους χρήστες, ώστε να κάνουν τέτοιες συνδέσεις (μην ξεχνάς ότι αφορά ταχύτητες από 100Mbps και πάνω) κι έτσι να είναι δυνατή η απόσβεση της επένδυσης και επέκτασή της στο μέλλον.

----------


## georgep138

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να επιδοτήσεις ιδιώτες για ftth, χρειάζεται η κυρία Κούλα στο Παλαιό Φάληρο ftth; Για δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και επιχειρήσεις το καταλαβαίνω για ιδιώτες όμως απλά έγινε για να βάλουν στο τσεπάκι τα χρήματα της επιδότησης.


Και βέβαια η κυρία Κούλα στο Παλαιό Φάληρο χρειάζεται επιδοτούμενο ftth,
για να απολαμβάνει τις παρεχόμενες από το internet υπηρεσίες,
σε καλύτερη ποιότητα και καλύτερη τιμή.
Γιατί όχι ?

----------


## dimitri_ns

H κυρά Κούλα στο Παλιό Φάληρο  κάνει κάτι γεμιστά μούρλια..

Ερχονται απ' όλη την Αθήνα.

Πως θα κάνουν booking όλοι αυτοί ?

ΥΓ
Η κυρά Κούλα έχει δικό της server..
Eχει και wifi
Eγώ της τάστησα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να επιδοτήσεις ιδιώτες για ftth, χρειάζεται η κυρία Κούλα στο Παλαιό Φάληρο ftth; Για δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και επιχειρήσεις το καταλαβαίνω για ιδιώτες όμως απλά έγινε για να βάλουν στο τσεπάκι τα χρήματα της επιδότησης.


Άποψη σου η οποία είναι σεβαστή

Προσωπικά όμως χρειάζομαι την FTTH 100/10 αν ήταν 100/100 ή 1000/1000 ακόμα καλύτερα.... Κάνω υπομονή όμως.

----------


## adiS

με την ίδια λογική δεν θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε πουθενά επιδότηση, σε κανέναν ιδιώτη. Ούτε νέο επιχειρηματία, ούτε σε αγρότες ούτε πουθενά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> H κυρά Κούλα στο Παλιό Φάληρο  κάνει κάτι γεμιστά μούρλια..
> 
> Ερχονται απ' όλη την Αθήνα.
> 
> Πως θα κάνουν booking όλοι αυτοί ?
> 
> ΥΓ
> Η κυρά Κούλα έχει δικό της server..
> Eχει και wifi
> Eγώ της τάστησα


Να και οι αποκαλύψεις

- - - Updated - - -




> με την ίδια λογική δεν θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε πουθενά επιδότηση, σε κανέναν ιδιώτη. Ούτε νέο επιχειρηματία, ούτε σε αγρότες ούτε πουθενά.


Ακριβώς και μετά να δεις κλάμα... που θα έπεφτε αν σταματούσαν οι επιδοτήσεις...

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να επιδοτήσεις ιδιώτες για ftth, χρειάζεται η κυρία Κούλα στο Παλαιό Φάληρο ftth; Για δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και επιχειρήσεις το καταλαβαίνω για ιδιώτες όμως απλά έγινε για να βάλουν στο τσεπάκι τα χρήματα της επιδότησης.


Να υποθέσω πως αν είχες την δυνατότητα για FTTH και ζούσες σε μια απο αυτές τις περιοχές ότι  δεν θα έκανες χρήση της επιδότησης?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να υποθέσω πως αν είχες την δυνατότητα για FTTH και ζούσες σε μια απο αυτές τις περιοχές ότι  δεν θα έκανες χρήση της επιδότησης?


Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του ναι δεν θα έκανε εκτός αν είναι επαγγελματίας η επιχείρηση.

----------


## Iris07

> Να και οι αποκαλύψεις


Όπως μου έλεγε ένας μάστορας παλιά..
που μετά την εργασία η κυρία "Κούλα" του άνοιξε την πόρτα της κρεβατοκάμαρας.. και του είπε.. πέρνα να πληρωθείς!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

19-02-19




> Ναι απ' ότι βλέπω έχουν μπει και νέοι T.K ..  (30.278 διακριτά κτήρια)
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> και θα μπουν και άλλοι καθώς προχωρούν τα έργα σε κάποιες περιοχές.


31.208 σήμερα..

----------


## emeliss

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να επιδοτήσεις ιδιώτες για ftth, χρειάζεται η κυρία Κούλα στο Παλαιό Φάληρο ftth; Για δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και επιχειρήσεις το καταλαβαίνω για ιδιώτες όμως απλά έγινε για να βάλουν στο τσεπάκι τα χρήματα της επιδότησης.


Σωστά δεν το το καταλαβαίνεις αφού είναι παράλογο. Είναι παράλογο να πληρώνουν όλοι οι χρήστες επιπλέον χαράτσι από το 2017 και μετά να να δίνεται επιδότηση σε ένα μικρό ποσοστό. Τα επιχειρήματα για την επιδότηση δεν ήταν ισχυρά και για αυτό η ΕΕ αρνήθηκε να την συμπεριλάβει σε ΕΣΠΑ. Έτσι επέλεξε η κυβέρνηση να την βάλει στον προϋπολογισμό. Τους λόγους μπορείς να τους φανταστείς απλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να σε καταλάβουν εδώ αφού όσοι το παρακολουθούν ψάχνουν την επιδότηση ως χρήστες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Να υποθέσω πως αν είχες την δυνατότητα για FTTH και ζούσες σε μια απο αυτές τις περιοχές ότι  δεν θα έκανες χρήση της επιδότησης?


Ζούμε σε κοινωνία και ακολουθούμε τους κανόνες της. Όπως δεν μπορεί να επιλέξει να μην πληρώσει το επιπλέον χαράτσι που υπάρχει από το 2017, έτσι μια χαρά θα μπορούσε να πάρει την επιδότηση και ας διαφωνεί ως σκεπτόμενος πολίτης.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σωστά δεν το το καταλαβαίνεις αφού είναι παράλογο. Είναι παράλογο να πληρώνουν όλοι οι χρήστες επιπλέον χαράτσι από το 2017 και μετά να να δίνεται επιδότηση σε ένα μικρό ποσοστό. Τα επιχειρήματα για την επιδότηση δεν ήταν ισχυρά και για αυτό η ΕΕ αρνήθηκε να την συμπεριλάβει σε ΕΣΠΑ. Έτσι επέλεξε η κυβέρνηση να την βάλει στον προϋπολογισμό. Τους λόγους μπορείς να τους φανταστείς απλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να σε καταλάβουν εδώ αφού όσοι το παρακολουθούν ψάχνουν την επιδότηση ως χρήστες.


Επίσης ψάχνουν και την διέξοδο για καλύτερες υπηρεσίες 

Τουλάχιστον εγώ για αυτό έβαλα FTTH μέσα στην πολυκατοικία μου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ζούμε σε κοινωνία και ακολουθούμε τους κανόνες της. Όπως δεν μπορεί να επιλέξει να μην πληρώσει το επιπλέον χαράτσι που υπάρχει από το 2017, έτσι μια χαρά θα μπορούσε να πάρει την επιδότηση και ας διαφωνεί ως σκεπτόμενος πολίτης.


Είναι υποχρεωτική η επιδότηση? Αν όχι τότε από την στιγμή που διαφωνεί, δεν την επιλέγει.

----------


## emeliss

Καλα κάνετε και βάζετε FTTH. Η ένσταση είναι αλλού.

@ThResh σου εξήγησα ήδη και θα σου πω για μένα. Διαφωνώ με την επιδότηση όπως έγινε από το πρώτο λεπτό ως πολίτης. Φυσικά και θα την χρησιμοποιούσα αν μπορούσα ως χρήστης. Είναι δυο ανεξάρτητα πράγματα. Για αυτό και δεν κατηγορώ κανένα χρήστη που την πήρε.

----------


## Iris07

> Για το θέμα του FTTH τώρα.. υπάρχουν αρκετές απορίες για το τι τελικά θα γίνει!
> Υπάρχουν απορίες και για το θέμα της υλοποίησης της τεχνολογίας,
> αλλά και από την πλευρά του κόστους εγκατάστασης.
> 
> Στο πρόσφατο συνέδριο InfoCom World είχαν ακουστεί διάφορες απόψεις για το θέμα από τους 3 παρόχους
> που δημιουργούν αρκετές απορίες για το τι θα γίνει τελικά με όλα αυτά.
> 
> Παραπάνω είναι ένα βιντεάκι όπου κάπου στην μέση γίνεται αναφορά στο FTTH.


Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι πάροχοι ήταν αυτοί που γκρίνιαξαν πρώτοι για το κόστος εγκατάστασης FTTH..

----------


## ThReSh

> @ThResh σου εξήγησα ήδη και θα σου πω για μένα. Διαφωνώ με την επιδότηση όπως έγινε από το πρώτο λεπτό ως πολίτης. Φυσικά και θα την χρησιμοποιούσα αν μπορούσα ως χρήστης. Είναι δυο ανεξάρτητα πράγματα. Για αυτό και δεν κατηγορώ κανένα χρήστη που την πήρε.


Sorry αλλά αυτό ακούγεται "δάσκαλε που δίδασκες..."

----------


## emeliss

Καμία σχέση αλλά δεν θα προσπαθήσω άλλο να το αποσαφηνίσω.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η ΕΕ ενέκρινε τελικά το κουπόνι της δράσης και γι' αυτό πήρε παράταση για άλλους 12 μήνες (μέχρι Μάρτη του 2020).

----------


## emeliss

Ναι, σε δεύτερη φάση πέρασε. Αν δεις την απόφαση θα καταλάβεις πως. Σε ΕΣΠΑ πάντως δεν πρέπει να μπήκε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι, σε δεύτερη φάση πέρασε. Αν δεις την απόφαση θα καταλάβεις πως.


Αν θες να ανεβάσεις το επίπεδο ενός λαού και μίας χώρας / περιοχής / τόπου
Και να μην ερημώσεις

Βάζεις

Ρεύμα
Νερό
Λιμάνια
Δρόμους
Τραίνα
Αεροπλάνα
Τηλέφωνο
internet
Tηλεόραση
Γιατρούς
Σχολεία

Κοινώς υποδομές

Και περιμένεις
Κάποιος κόσμος να μεταναστεύσει εκεί που υπάρχουν υποδομές
Οπου η ζωή μπορεί να γίνει  καλύτερη

Και όπως τις χρησιμοποιήσουν

Αλλιώς την πούτσισ@ς

Μην ευελπιστείς να πάνε μόνοι τους οι άνθρωποι
Στο πουθενά

----------


## emeliss

Συμφωνούμε. Για αυτό πρέπει να καταργηθούν τα επιπλέον χαράτσια από αυτές τις υπηρεσίες.

----------


## tojara

> Να υποθέσω πως αν είχες την δυνατότητα για FTTH και ζούσες σε μια απο αυτές τις περιοχές ότι  δεν θα έκανες χρήση της επιδότησης?


Jokes on you! γιατί είμαι όντως στο παλαιό φάληρο και σε λίγο καιρό θα έχω δυνατότητα για ftth αλλά δεν το βρίσκω δίκαιο να έχω εγώ επιδότηση ενώ επιχειρήσεις που έχουν ανάγκη το ftth να μην έχουν αυτή την δυνατότητα και πες ok εγώ θα το εκμεταλλευτώ σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό, η πλειοψηφία όμως των ατόμων στους Τ.Κ. του Παλαιού Φαλήρου που είναι διαθέσιμο το ftth, είναι άνω των 50 ετών οπότε αρκετά άκυρο το είδα σαν επιδότηση καλύτερα να κόβανε φόρους από όλες τις συνδέσεις για ftth σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## ThReSh

Αν πράγματι δεν την αξιοποιήσεις, τότε kudos.

----------


## Vasileios87

Άντε να δούμε -εάν- τώρα με την ετήσια παράταση που δόθηκε (31 Mαρ. 2020), θα μπουν νέοι Τ.Κ και πόσοι. Άντε να δούμε στις υπόλοιπες συνοικίες του Πειραιά εάν θα επεκταθεί, διότι στη παρούσα υφίσταται στον Πειραιά με 3 Τ.Κ, αλλά σε κεντρικούς δρόμους. 

Προσωπικά έχω κάνει αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ για την προσθήκη του Τ.Κ μου κώδικα  (18544). Το ζητούμενο βέβαια είναι να υπάρχει στον προγραμματισμό από τον ΟΤΕ η δημιουργία φρεατίων ως το δρόμου μου, αλλά εάν δε πιέσουμε κι εμείς.. 

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μίλησε με ΟΤΕ για να προστεθεί ο ΤΚ του κωδικός; και αν ναι, τι απάντηση πήρε;

----------


## some1

Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω να καλυφθούν οι υπόλοποι ΤΚ του Παλαιού Φαλήρου. Μέχρι και η wind πέρασε οπτικές ίνες από τους ίδιους δρόμους που έχει περάσει ο ΟΤΕ και ακόμα 100αρα-200αρα μόνο μέσω καμπίνας δίνουν όλοι!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω να καλυφθούν οι υπόλοποι ΤΚ του Παλαιού Φαλήρου. Μέχρι και η wind πέρασε οπτικές ίνες από τους ίδιους δρόμους που έχει περάσει ο ΟΤΕ και ακόμα 100αρα-200αρα μόνο μέσω καμπίνας δίνουν όλοι!


Κάτι μπερδεύεις.
Ενας πάροχος αναλαμβάνει μία περιοχή και σκάβει.
Οχι δεύτερος.

Εχει σκάψει ο ΟΤΕ τον δρόμο σου ?
(Ενα διαμήκες σκάψιμο και πολλά εγκάρσια, ένα σε κάθε πολυκατοικία)

----------


## some1

> Κάτι μπερδεύεις.
> Ενας πάροχος αναλαμβάνει μία περιοχή και σκάβει.
> Οχι δεύτερος.
> 
> Εχει σκάψει ο ΟΤΕ τον δρόμο σου ?
> (Ενα διαμήκες σκάψιμο και πολλά εγκάρσια, ένα σε κάθε πολυκατοικία)


Από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ έχω VDSL εδώ και 2+ χρόνια. Ίσως η wind πέρασε για άλλο λόγο οπτικές, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## globalnoise

Γιατί ενώ βάζω τον ΤΚ που ανήκω, όσες οδούς και αν έχω δοκιμάσει μου εμφανίζει "Η οδός δεν είναι επιλέξιμη" ?

----------


## Iris07

Δεν έχει ακόμη ενημερωθεί η βάση με την περιοχή που θες..

Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Γιατί ενώ βάζω τον ΤΚ που ανήκω, όσες οδούς και αν έχω δοκιμάσει μου εμφανίζει "Η οδός δεν είναι επιλέξιμη" ?


Αν περνάς το στάδιο το Τ.Κ.

το επόμενο βήμα είναι να βάλεις την οδό 

Θα σου βγάλει μια λίστα

Το τελευταίο βήμα είναι και το σημαντικότερο να βάλεις σωστά τον αριθμό της οδού

Π.χ σε εμένα ήταν Χ-Υ και εγώ έβαζα μόνο τον έναν αριθμό.

----------


## globalnoise

> Δεν έχει ακόμη ενημερωθεί η βάση με την περιοχή που θες..
> 
> Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι ?


112 52

----------


## Zer0c00L

> 112 52


μετά από τον Τ.Κ την μόνη οδό που μου βγάζει είναι ΑΓΙΟΥ ΜΕΛΕΤΙΟΥ

----------


## Iris07

> 112 52


Εδώ σε αυτή την περιοχή είσαι δηλαδή ?

https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...2!4d23.7330885

Εκεί μόνο κάποια νούμερα στην Αγίου Μελετίου έχουν βάλει μόνο, νομίζω.. 
όπως λέει και ο Zer0c00L ..

και είναι A/K Πατήσια.. είναι νωρίς ακόμη για πολλά..

----------


## globalnoise

> μετά από τον Τ.Κ την μόνη οδό που μου βγάζει είναι ΑΓΙΟΥ ΜΕΛΕΤΙΟΥ





> Εδώ σε αυτή την περιοχή είσαι δηλαδή ?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...2!4d23.7330885
> 
> Εκεί μόνο κάποια νούμερα στην Αγίου Μελετίου έχουν βάλει μόνο, νομίζω.. 
> όπως λέει και ο Zer0c00L ..
> 
> και είναι A/K Πατήσια.. είναι νωρίς ακόμη για πολλά..


Κρίμα.. Υπομονή λοιπόν

----------


## pantelikas

Χθες βράδυ μπήκαν νέες περιοχές Θεσσαλονίκης στην δράση. Σήμερα πήρα το κουπόνι, ακόμη δεν υπάρχουν πάροχοι λέει για ΤΚ 54639. Άντε να δούμε

----------


## Iris07

> *26-02-19*
> 
> 31.208 διακριτά κτήρια σήμερα..


Σήμερα:

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 41.943 διακριτά κτήρια 
σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 

10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11141, 11142, 11144, 11146, 11251, 11252, 11255, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11526, 11527, 11528, 11632, 11633, 11634, 11851, 11852, 11853, 14121, 14122, 14451, 14561, 14562, 14564, 14671, 15124, 15232, 15233, 15234, 15451, 15452, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 16341, 16346, 17455, 17562, 17778, 18532, 18533, 18534, 23100, 24132, 26222, 26224, 26333, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 54248, 54636, 54639, 54640, 54641, 54642, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134, 55236, 56429, 57013, 74100, 85101, 85104, 85131. 

Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο._ 

Εντυπωσιακή αναβάθμιση!  :Cool: 

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

- - - Updated - - -




> 112 52


Στον Τ.Κ τώρα εμφανίζεται και η οδός *Ρόδου*!

----------


## Iris07

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *44.159* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 

_10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11141, 11142, 11144, 11146, 11251, 11252, 11255, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11526, 11527, 11528, 11632, 11633, 11634, 11851, 11852, 11853, 14121, 14122, 14451, 14561, 14562, 14564, 14671, 15124, 15232, 15233, 15234, 15451, 15452, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 16341, 16346, 17455, 17562, 17778, 18532, 18533, 18534, 23100, 24132, 26222, 26224, 26333, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 54248, 54622, 54623, 54624, 54631, 54635, 54636, 54639, 54640, 54641, 54642, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134, 55236, 56429, 57013, 73132, 73134, 74100, 85101, 85104, 85131_


Μπαίνει συνέχεια νέο πράγμα..
μιάς και υπάρχουν κάμποσες περιοχές για FTTH τώρα!

----------


## Zer0c00L

στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Βύρωνα/Παγκρατίου η VODAFONE πέρναγε καλώδια οπτικών ινών και φρεάτια τα οποία πήγαιναν έως την οικοδομή
τα ίδια είδα και στην περιοχή του Συντάγματος στην Αθήνα αλλά και στο Μοναστηράκι το Σάββατο που ήμουν κάτω
κάνουν υπερωρίες τα συνεργεία

εγώ πάντως που ήμουν από τους πρώτους στο Παγκράτι (πρώτη πολυκατοικία) Τ.Κ. 11633 

δεν ξανά γυρνάω στα παλιά αυτό είναι σίγουρο 

είναι η ημέρα με την νύχτα

ξέρεις τι είναι να κατεβάζει παιχνίδι η κονσόλα XBOX σε χρόνο dt.

ξέρεις τι έχω να κατεβάσω τώρα από το STEAM και από το ORIGIN (Premier Access) τώρα που έφτιαξα υπολογιστές ικανούς για Single/Multiplayer-Online Gaming

ξέρεις τι είναι να παίζεις Multiplayer-Online Games με ping 40-50ms 

μεγάλη υπόθεση...

μην σου πω ότι αν γίνει διαθέσιμο το FTTH 1000/100 είμαι ικανός να την αναβαθμίσω και να το τερματίσω...βλέπεις έχω γλυκαθεί αφάνταστα με την οπτική ίνα .... την λατρεύω ....

----------


## Νικαετός

ΤΚ 10445....αλλά η οδός δεν είναι επιλέξιμη... Υπομονή?

----------


## Iris07

Κοντά στο A/K ΔΑΓΚΛΗΣ ?

Χμμ τώρα κάνει έργα FTTH δίπλα στο Αλυσίδα ο OTE..

Οπότε μάλλον ναι, σύντομα!  :Cool:

----------


## Νικαετός

Nαι στο Δαγκλής. Πριν από 1 μήνα έφερε ο ΟΤΕ 50ρα. (Ενώ 30 είχαμε εδώ και 2 χρόνια περίπου)

----------


## Aurumnus

:Offtopic: 




> ξέρεις τι είναι να παίζεις Multiplayer-Online Games με ping 40-50ms 
> 
> μεγάλη υπόθεση...


Εγώ που είμαι στα 100ms; Χάλια;
Είχα να παίξω παιχνίδια αρκετά χρόνια και τώρα που έβαλα VDSL ξανάρχισα λίγο στο χαλαρό, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι με πόσα ping έπαιζα παλιά και δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ που είμαι στα 100ms; Χάλια;
> Είχα να παίξω παιχνίδια αρκετά χρόνια και τώρα που έβαλα VDSL ξανάρχισα λίγο στο χαλαρό, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι με πόσα ping έπαιζα παλιά και δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης.


Το ping εξαρτάται που βρίσκεται ο σέρβερ  του παιχνιδιού και κακά τα ψέματα δεν υπάρχουν στην χώρα μας

- - - Updated - - -

Να ενημερώσω ότι η COSMOTE κάνει εργασίες που αφορούν το FTTH στην περιοχή του Ηρακλείου Αττικής

Περνάνε καλώδια οπτικών ινών.

----------


## ThReSh

> ξέρεις τι είναι να παίζεις Multiplayer-Online Games με ping 40-50ms.


Αναλόγως το game κι αναλόγως το πόσο καλός είσαι για να πάρεις από εκεί την διαφορά. Κοινώς αν είναι κάποιος γιωτόμπαλο τα 40-50 VS 70-80ms δεν θα κάνουν διαφορά...  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Βύρωνα/Παγκρατίου η VODAFONE πέρναγε καλώδια οπτικών ινών και φρεάτια τα οποία πήγαιναν έως την οικοδομή
> τα ίδια είδα και στην περιοχή του Συντάγματος στην Αθήνα αλλά και στο Μοναστηράκι το Σάββατο που ήμουν κάτω
> κάνουν υπερωρίες τα συνεργεία
> 
> εγώ πάντως που ήμουν από τους πρώτους στο Παγκράτι (πρώτη πολυκατοικία) Τ.Κ. 11633 
> 
> δεν ξανά γυρνάω στα παλιά αυτό είναι σίγουρο 
> 
> είναι η ημέρα με την νύχτα
> ...


Και βέβαια δεν ξέρω
Είμαι αναχρονιστικός
Παίζω γκαζάκια, αμπάριζα κι αμάδες (και με γκόμενες σε διπλανά τραπέζια, άμα υπάρχει λόγος)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αναλόγως το game κι αναλόγως το πόσο καλός είσαι για να πάρεις από εκεί την διαφορά. Κοινώς αν είναι κάποιος γιωτόμπαλο τα 40-50 VS 70-80ms δεν θα κάνουν διαφορά...


Ναι άμα είσαι καλός παίκτης τότε κάνουν την διαφορά πιστέψτε με έχω φάει τρελή αναφορά και μηνύματα είτε στο steam , origin είτε στο xbox γιατί δεν πιστεύουν ότι είμαι καλός ούτε την σύνδεση και ping που έχω και παίζω βέβαια δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου μιας και είμαι καθαρός ως παίκτης.

----------


## man with no name

Έχω μια απορία,έστω ότι κάποιος μένει με ενοικίο,τα έργα για την οπτική ίνα FTTH θα είναι έτοιμα ώστε αν κάποιος θελήσει να πάρει άμεσα ή θα πρέπει να αιτηθεί την εγκατάσταση;

----------


## Catchphrase

Μια φορά θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση της οπτικής από έξω, στο χώρο του πελάτη / οικίας. Αν δηλαδή ο προηγούμενος ένοικος είχε φέρει την οπτική στο διαμέρισμα, τότε ο επόμενος το μόνο που θα χρειαστεί είναι ο εξοπλισμός,

----------


## Black3539

> Μια φορά θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση της οπτικής από έξω, στο χώρο του πελάτη / οικίας. Αν δηλαδή ο προηγούμενος ένοικος είχε φέρει την οπτική στο διαμέρισμα, τότε ο επόμενος το μόνο που θα χρειαστεί είναι ο εξοπλισμός,


Οπότε τα έξοδα εγκατάστασης είναι κοινά για όλη την πολυκατοικία, και πρέπει να μπουν στα κοινόχρηστα;;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μια φορά θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση της οπτικής από έξω, στο χώρο του πελάτη / οικίας. Αν δηλαδή ο προηγούμενος ένοικος είχε φέρει την οπτική στο διαμέρισμα, τότε ο επόμενος το μόνο που θα χρειαστεί είναι ο εξοπλισμός,


Ακριβώς έτσι η πρώτη φορά θέλει χρόνο για να ολοκληρωθεί καθώς η εγκατάσταση αφορά όλο το κτίριο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οπότε τα έξοδα εγκατάστασης είναι κοινά για όλη την πολυκατοικία, και πρέπει να μπουν στα κοινόχρηστα;;


Δεν υπάρχουν έξοδα εγκατάστασης

Δες την ιστοσελίδα της δράσης sfbb.gr
π.χ. η COSMOTE με χρεώνει εφάπαξ 2 ευρώ και τα 48 θα τα πάρει από την δράση

----------


## jkoukos

> Οπότε τα έξοδα εγκατάστασης είναι κοινά για όλη την πολυκατοικία, και πρέπει να μπουν στα κοινόχρηστα;;


Όχι! Τα έξοδα είναι για μία σύνδεση. Ο καθένας πληρώνει τα δικά του στον πάροχο με τον οποίο θα έχει σύνδεση. Δεν είναι κοινόχρηστα.




> Δεν υπάρχουν έξοδα εγκατάστασης


Μια χαρά υπάρχουν έξοδα. 190€ είναι κανονικά το τέλος εγκατάστασης, σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο που έχουν.
Μην κοιτάς που τα 48€ πληρώνονται από την δράση και αυτή την στιγμή OTE και Vodafone έχουν προσφορά τα άλλα 140€.
Στην Wind τα 140€ πληρώνονται κανονικά, αλλά και οι άλλοι μπορεί αύριο-μεθαύριο να τα κόψουν. Άσε που μάλλον τα έχουν συμπεριλάβει στο μηνιαίο πάγιο και γι' αυτό είναι ακριβότερο το πακέτο τους έναντι της Wind.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μια χαρά υπάρχουν έξοδα. 190€ είναι κανονικά το τέλος εγκατάστασης, σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο που έχουν.
> Μην κοιτάς που τα 48€ πληρώνονται από την δράση και αυτή την στιγμή OTE και Vodafone έχουν προσφορά τα άλλα 140€.
> Στην Wind τα 140€ πληρώνονται κανονικά, αλλά και οι άλλοι μπορεί αύριο-μεθαύριο να τα κόψουν. Άσε που μάλλον τα έχουν συμπεριλάβει στο μηνιαίο πάγιο και γι' αυτό είναι ακριβότερο το πακέτο τους έναντι της Wind.


Party pooper...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όχι! Τα έξοδα είναι για μία σύνδεση. Ο καθένας πληρώνει τα δικά του στον πάροχο με τον οποίο θα έχει σύνδεση. Δεν είναι κοινόχρηστα.
> 
> 
> Μια χαρά υπάρχουν έξοδα. 190€ είναι κανονικά το τέλος εγκατάστασης, σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο που έχουν.
> Μην κοιτάς που τα 48€ πληρώνονται από την δράση και αυτή την στιγμή OTE και Vodafone έχουν προσφορά τα άλλα 140€.
> Στην Wind τα 140€ πληρώνονται κανονικά, αλλά και οι άλλοι μπορεί αύριο-μεθαύριο να τα κόψουν. Άσε που μάλλον τα έχουν συμπεριλάβει στο μηνιαίο πάγιο και γι' αυτό είναι ακριβότερο το πακέτο τους έναντι της Wind.


έχω ανεβάσει και το σχετικό Sreenshot που αφορά εμένα προσωπικά και οι εργασίες έγιναν εκ του κοινού VODAFONE ως πάροχος που διαθέτει την υποδομή και COSMOTE ως πάροχος της σύνδεσης μου
η τελευταία με χρεώνει εφάπαξ 2 ευρώ στον λογαριασμό μου τα υπόλοιπα 48 ευρώ τα παίρνει από την δράση

για του λόγου το αληθές

Κωδικός:	DP100XL-2018.12
Τίτλος:	COSMOTE Double Play Fiberspeed 100 XL

Περιγραφή:	
Το πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Double Play Fiberspeed 100 XL παρέχει:
- Απεριόριστο Internet με ταχύτητα 100Mbps
- Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς σταθερά
- 420 λεπτά προς κινητά Ελλάδας ή διεθνή σταθερά & κινητά 32 χωρών

Το κόστος σύνδεσης των € 50,00 (προ επιδότησης Δράσης) είναι προσφορά και αποτελεί άθροισμα του τέλους ενεργοποίησης και του τέλους εγκατάστασης Οπτικής Ίνας. Μετά την επιδότηση των € 48 από τη Δράση, η χρέωση διαμορφώνεται σε € 2,00 εφάπαξ.
Link στη σελίδα της Επιχείρησης με αναλυτική περιγραφή της Προσφοράς:	https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/sfbb_plans.html

Τιμή προσφοράς (ανά μήνα):	47,90 (34,90 €)
Κόστος σύνδεσης:	50,00 (2,00 €)
Χρονική δέσμευση:	24 μήνες

» Ειδικά Στοιχεία Προσφοράς
Επιχείρηση:	ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.
Ταχύτητα Download:	100,0 Mbps
Ταχύτητα Upload:	10,0 Mbps

Δυνατότητες αναβάθμισης:	
Η υπηρεσία δύναται να αναβαθμιστεί σε 1Gbps σε διάστημα έως 3 εργάσιμες ημέρες με πιθανή αντικατάσταση τερματικού εξοπλισμού και χωρίς επιπλέον εργασίες στο χώρο του Πελάτη. Μοναδική προϋπόθεση η εμπορική διάθεση προγράμματος ταχύτητας 1Gbps.

τώρα που πήρε παράταση η δράση λογικά θα ισχύει για αρκετό καιρό...

η VODAFONE σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ

Κωδικός:	dp_Super_Fiber_100
Τίτλος:	Vodafone Home double play Super Fiber 100 Mbps

Περιγραφή:	
Vodafone Home double play Super Fiber με απεριόριστα εθνικά σταθερά, 360 λεπτά προς εθνικά κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά, Internet 100 Mbps. Αποστολή λογαριασμού με e-bill.
Link στη σελίδα της Επιχείρησης με αναλυτική περιγραφή της Προσφοράς: https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafone-home/c-100181/

Τιμή προσφοράς (ανά μήνα): 48,50 (35,50 €)
Κόστος σύνδεσης:	50,00 (2,00 €)
Χρονική δέσμευση:	24 μήνες

» Ειδικά Στοιχεία Προσφοράς
Επιχείρηση:	VODAFONE-PANAFON
Ταχύτητα Download:	100,0 Mbps
Ταχύτητα Upload:	10,0 Mbps

Δυνατότητες αναβάθμισης:	
Δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης σε όλα τα εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα καθώς και σε Vodafone Home triple play. 
Δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης μέχρι 1Gbps, όταν είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμο.

WIND
Κωδικός:	Fiber_100_Plus
Τίτλος:	WIND Fiber 100 Plus

Περιγραφή:	
Το πρόγραμμα αποτελεί πακέτο σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και παρέχει παρέχει (download / upload) 100 Mbps/10 Mbps Upload, απεριόριστες Aστικές & Yπεραστικές κλήσεις, 300' προς εθνικά κινητά και 1500' προς WIND/Q κινητά.
Η τιμή πριν από την επιδότηση της Δράσης SFBB (13€/μήνα) ανέρχεται στα 42€. Η τελική τιμή με την επιδότηση της Δράσης SFBB ανέρχεται στα 29€.
Όλα τα προγράμματα που συμμετέχουν στην Δράση SFBB παρέχονται με τεχνολογία FTTH (Fiber-to-the-Home). Το τέλος ενεργοποίησης ανέρχεται στα 188€ χωρίς την επιδότηση Δράσης SFBB (48€ εφάπαξ). Η τελική τιμή με την επιδότηση της Δράσης SFBB ανέρχεται στα 140€.
Η χρέωση του ποσού των 188€ (πριν από την επιδότηση της Δράσης SFBB) θα χρεώνεται ως εξής: 73€ στο πρώτο λογαριασμό και 5€/μήνα για τους υπόλοιπους 23 μήνες μέχρι τη λήξη της Δράσης SFBB/συμβολαίου

Η διάρκεια του συμβολαίου είναι 24μήνες.

Όλες οι χρεώσεις περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και τέλη σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. 

Παρέχεται, με τη μορφή χρησιδανείου, ο απαραίτητος τερματικός εξοπλισμός:
Modem: Technicolor DGA4130 VDSL2
Οπτικό τερματικό: ΝΟΚΙΑ G-010G-Q

Οι προσφορές μπορούν να συνδυαστούν επιπλέον με υπηρεσίες Τηλεόρασης (WIND Vision), με επιπλέον προγράμματα κινητής και mobile broadband καθώς και με πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες βάση των εκάστοτε προσφορών και σύμφωνα με τους αντίστοιχους τιμοκαταλόγους.
Link στη σελίδα της Επιχείρησης με αναλυτική περιγραφή της Προσφοράς:	https://www.wind.gr/SFBB

Τιμή προσφοράς (ανά μήνα): 42,00 (29,00 €)
Κόστος σύνδεσης: 188,00 (140,00 €)
Χρονική δέσμευση: 24 μήνες

» Ειδικά Στοιχεία Προσφοράς
Επιχείρηση:	WIND ΕΛΛΑΣ
Ταχύτητα Download:	100,0 Mbps
Ταχύτητα Upload:	10,0 Mbps

Δυνατότητες αναβάθμισης:	
Η υπηρεσία είναι αναβάθμιση σε ταχύτητες έως και 1Gbps. Δεν απαιτείται καμία επιπλέον τεχνική εργασία στο χώρο του πελάτη, πέραν ίσως από την αντικατάσταση του τερματικού εξοπλισμού αν αυτό είναι απαραίτητο, καθώς με τη σύνδεση FTTH η οπτική ίνα τερματίζεται στην πρίζα εντός της οικίας του πελάτη.

----------


## jkoukos

Πες μου τώρα που είναι το λάθος μου σε σχέση με το κατεβατό που έγραψες από τα επίσημα δεδομένα που έχεις από τους 3 παρόχους.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πες μου τώρα που είναι το λάθος μου σε σχέση με το κατεβατό που έγραψες από τα επίσημα δεδομένα που έχεις από τους 3 παρόχους.


δεν είπα ότι κάνεις λάθος κάπου

απλά το επιβεβαιώνω τι ισχύει με το "κατεβατό" που έκανα αντιγραφή/επικόλληση από την ιστοσελίδα της δράσης (λογαριασμό μου)

----------


## ThReSh

Άρα οπως έγραφα και σε άλλο topic μια χαρά έξοδα εγκατάστασης έχει κι η Vodafone εξαιτίας του καπέλου των 5 euro στο πάγιο του SuperFiber πακέτου της...

----------


## cyberten

Υπάρχει, τελικά, υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση στη σελίδα; Χτες έγραφε 44409 κτήρια και σήμερα ο αριθμός επανήλθε στο προχτεσινό  44159 κτήρια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Άρα οπως έγραφα και σε άλλο topic μια χαρά έξοδα εγκατάστασης έχει κι η Vodafone εξαιτίας του καπέλου των 5 euro στο πάγιο του SuperFiber πακέτου της...


Για αυτό επιλέγεις ότι σε συμφέρει

Άλλωστε στην πολυκατοικία μου ήδη έκαναν απόσβεση

Τα τρία διαμερίσματα που ενοικιάζονται στο Airbnb αλλά και ιδιόκτητα διαμερίσματα έβαλαν ήδη οπτικές ίνες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπάρχει, τελικά, υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση στη σελίδα; Χτες έγραφε 44409 κτήρια και σήμερα ο αριθμός επανήλθε στο προχτεσινό  44159 κτήρια.


Έτσι πιστεύω και εγώ

Απαντούν και σε ερωτήματα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Για αυτό επιλέγεις ότι σε συμφέρει


Στην περίπτωση όμως της Vodafone που έχει αυτά τα 5 euro καπέλο, τι γίνεται όταν περάσει η 2ετία κι ανανεώσεις για άλλα 2 χρόνια? Θα συνεχίσουν να ζητάνε το καπέλο αυτό? Θα ξαναπληρώνεις δλδ την εγκατάσταση?  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στην περίπτωση όμως της Vodafone που έχει αυτά τα 5 euro καπέλο, τι γίνεται όταν περάσει η 2ετία κι ανανεώσεις για άλλα 2 χρόνια? Θα συνεχίσουν να ζητάνε το καπέλο αυτό? Θα ξαναπληρώνεις δλδ την εγκατάσταση?


Από όσα λένε (τα διάβασες) δεν νομίζω.

----------


## Iris07

> Υπάρχει, τελικά, υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση στη σελίδα; Χτες έγραφε 44409 κτήρια και σήμερα ο αριθμός επανήλθε στο προχτεσινό  44159 κτήρια.


Μπορεί να έγινε καμία διόρθωση στα στοιχεία..

----------


## Iris07

> Μέχρι σήμερα *19.03.2019* έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *41.943* διακριτά κτήρια
> σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:


_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 52.474 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 

10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11141, 11142, 11144, 11145, 11146, 11251, 11252, 11255, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11526, 11527, 11528, 11632, 11633, 11634, 11851, 11852, 11853, 14121, 14122, 14451, 14561, 14562, 14564, 14671, 15124, 15232, 15233, 15234, 15451, 15452, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 16341, 16346, 17121, 17122, 17123, 17124, 17455, 17562, 17778, 18532, 18533, 18534, 23100, 24132, 26222, 26224, 26333, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 43131, 43132, 54123, 54248, 54249, 54622, 54623, 54624, 54628, 54631, 54635, 54636, 54639, 54640, 54641, 54642, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134, 55236, 56121, 56123, 56221, 56429, 57013, 65201, 65302, 65403, 73132, 73134, 74100, 85101, 85104, 85131. 

Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο._

----------


## Archon

> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 52.474 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 
> 
> 10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11141, 11142, 11144, 11145, 11146, 11251, 11252, 11255, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11526, 11527, 11528, 11632, 11633, 11634, 11851, 11852, 11853, 14121, 14122, 14451, 14561, 14562, 14564, 14671, 15124, 15232, 15233, 15234, 15451, 15452, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 16341, 16346, 17121, 17122, 17123, 17124, 17455, 17562, 17778, 18532, 18533, 18534, 23100, 24132, 26222, 26224, 26333, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 43131, 43132, 54123, 54248, 54249, 54622, 54623, 54624, 54628, 54631, 54635, 54636, 54639, 54640, 54641, 54642, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134, 55236, 56121, 56123, 56221, 56429, 57013, 65201, 65302, 65403, 73132, 73134, 74100, 85101, 85104, 85131. 
> 
> Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο._


Οι Τ.Κ. 17121, 17122, 17123 & 17124 δεν βγαζουν αποτελεσμα. Τα ειχα ψαξει και παλιοτερα και τωρα που το ειδα μου εκανε εντυπωση. Και τελικα παλι δεν ειναι μεσα. Ισως στο μελλον αλλα γιατι το ανακοινωνουν απο τωρα?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 52.474 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 
> 
> 10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11141, 11142, 11144, 11145, 11146, 11251, 11252, 11255, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11526, 11527, 11528, 11632, 11633, 11634, 11851, 11852, 11853, 14121, 14122, 14451, 14561, 14562, 14564, 14671, 15124, 15232, 15233, 15234, 15451, 15452, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 16341, 16346, 17121, 17122, 17123, 17124, 17455, 17562, 17778, 18532, 18533, 18534, 23100, 24132, 26222, 26224, 26333, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 43131, 43132, 54123, 54248, 54249, 54622, 54623, 54624, 54628, 54631, 54635, 54636, 54639, 54640, 54641, 54642, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134, 55236, 56121, 56123, 56221, 56429, 57013, 65201, 65302, 65403, 73132, 73134, 74100, 85101, 85104, 85131. 
> 
> Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο._


Το 23100 είναι Σπάρτη. Έχουν περαστεί οπτικές ίνες (FTTH) στο δίπλα τετράγωνο και όχι στο σπίτι μου!  :Crying: 

Όμως η πλατφόρμα, δε βγάζει ακόμα προσφορές γι αυτό τον ΤΚ...

----------


## panoc

Μολις διαπιστωσα οτι ειμαι και εγω μεσα (26224), αλλα η σελιδα μου βγαζει 

*Spoiler:*





Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
Πατήστε εδώ για να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το κουπόνι συμμετοχής σας.
Θα ειδοποιηθείτε μέσω email μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιαδήποτε προσφορά SFBB υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξαργυρώσετε το κουπόνι σας στον πάροχο της επιλογής σας.




Παταω το "εδω" και μου ζηταει να κανω Login, τι στοιχεια βαζω εκει οεο?
Επισης φανταζομαι δεν υπαρχει roadmap για το ποτε θα μπουν υπηρεσιες σε καθε τ.κ ε?

----------


## Black3539

> Μολις διαπιστωσα οτι ειμαι και εγω μεσα (26224), αλλα η σελιδα μου βγαζει 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
> ...


Αν και δεν είμαι δικαιούχος και δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, μήπως σου ζητάει στοιχεία taxisnet?

----------


## panoc

> Αν και δεν είμαι δικαιούχος και δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, μήπως σου ζητάει στοιχεία taxisnet?


Εχεις δικιο, αυτα ζηταει, τωρα πηρα πρεφα οτι η σελιδα ειναι στο gsis....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μολις διαπιστωσα οτι ειμαι και εγω μεσα (26224), αλλα η σελιδα μου βγαζει 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
> ...


τα στοιχεία από το taxisnet (εφορία) βάζεις εκεί.

----------


## panoc

> τα στοιχεία από το taxisnet (εφορία) βάζεις εκεί.


Το θεμα ειναι υπαρχει λογος να κανω αιτηση για κουπονι απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχουν καν αρχισει να σκαβουν?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το θεμα ειναι υπαρχει λογος να κανω αιτηση για κουπονι απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχουν καν αρχισει να σκαβουν?


είναι επιλογή σου φίλε μου δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάτι πάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## panoc

> είναι επιλογή σου φίλε μου δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάτι πάνω σε αυτό.


Το ξερω βρε, συζητηση κανουμε  :Smile: , και επισης διαβασα και τα παλαιοτερα ποστ στο θεμα, μα παλι 10% upload δινουν? Για το upload θελουμε να ειναι γρηγορο, το download και 50/100 μας φτανει...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το ξερω βρε, συζητηση κανουμε , και επισης διαβασα και τα παλαιοτερα ποστ στο θεμα, μα παλι 10% upload δινουν? Για το upload θελουμε να ειναι γρηγορο, το download και 50/100 μας φτανει...


αν θες FTTH 100/100 το δίνει μόνο η INALAN , HCN κτλ...

οι άλλοι όπως και η COSMOTE στην οποία είμαι συνδρομητής δίνει FTTH 100/10
κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει διαθέσιμο το 1Gbps πακέτο το οποίο με ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## panoc

> αν θες FTTH 100/100 το δίνει μόνο η INALAN
> 
> οι άλλοι όπως και η COSMOTE στην οποία είμαι συνδρομητής δίνει FTTH 100/10
> κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει διαθέσιμο το 1Gbps πακέτο το οποίο με ενδιαφέρει 
> (λέω κάποια στιγμή γιατί ως εταιρεία το έχουμε ζητήσει σε πακέτο FTTH αλλά ακόμα δεν έχουμε λάβει θετική/αρνητική απάντηση)


Ιnalan/hcn κλπ κλπ δε προβλεπονται στη Πάτρα για πολλα χρονια ακομα  :Razz:  


Mιαq μαι εχεις  ftth 100/10 cosmote, μπορεις να κανεις ενα tracert και ενα ping στα
95.211.246.164 και adslgr.com για να συγκρινω με τη δικη μου γραμμη vdsl50/5 fast path ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ιnalan/hcn κλπ κλπ δε προβλεπονται στη Πάτρα για πολλα χρονια ακομα  
> 
> 
> Mιαq μαι εχεις  ftth 100/10 cosmote, μπορεις να κανεις ενα tracert και ενα ping στα
> 95.211.246.164 και adslgr.com για να συγκρινω με τη δικη μου γραμμη vdsl50/5 fast path ?




```
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.17763.529]
(c) 2018 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου δικαιώματος.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>tracert 95.211.246.164

Tracing route to 95.211.246.164 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.1.1]
  2     1 ms     2 ms     2 ms  80.106.125.100
  3     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  nyma-asr99a-xala-asr9kd.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.226.221]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  62.75.3.117
  5    38 ms    38 ms    39 ms  62.75.6.2
  6    42 ms    42 ms    42 ms  et-1-0-0.bb04.ams-01.leaseweb.net [80.249.209.215]
  7    43 ms    43 ms    43 ms  ae-104.br01.ams-01.nl.leaseweb.net [31.31.38.141]
  8    43 ms    42 ms    42 ms  be-10.cr02.ams-01.nl.leaseweb.net [81.17.34.21]
  9    43 ms    42 ms    43 ms  po-1002.ce01.ams-01.nl.leaseweb.net [81.17.33.123]
 10    40 ms    40 ms    40 ms  95.211.246.164

Trace complete.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to wWw.adsLGR.cOm [2a01:4f8:a0:61b6::2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  2a02:587:3809:b647:d660:e3ff:fe76:c460
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        1 ms     2 ms  2a02:580:50da:db::
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6    39 ms     *        *     2a00:1cb8:1::4a
  7    39 ms    40 ms    38 ms  2a01:4f8:0:e0f0::35
  8    38 ms    38 ms    38 ms  core1.fra.hetzner.com [2a01:4f8:0:3::7d]
  9    42 ms    42 ms    42 ms  core12.nbg1.hetzner.com [2a01:4f8:0:3::fd]
 10    43 ms    42 ms    42 ms  ex9k1.dc1.nbg1.hetzner.com [2a01:4f8:0:3::162]
 11    43 ms    43 ms    42 ms  2a01:4f8:a0:61b6::2

Trace complete.
```

----------


## panoc

Eυχαριστω πολυ και αλλο ενα στο 18.185.96.82 εαν ειναιε ευκολο !

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Eυχαριστω πολυ και αλλο ενα στο 18.185.96.82 εαν ειναιε ευκολο !




```
C:\WINDOWS\system32>tracert 18.185.96.82

Tracing route to ec2-18-185-96-82.eu-central-1.compute.amazonaws.com [18.185.96.82]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.1.1]
  2     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  80.106.125.100
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  athe-asr99a-xala-asr9kd.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.85]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  kolasr01-hu-0-5-0-0.ath.OTEGlobe.gr [62.75.3.13]
  5     3 ms     1 ms     2 ms  62.75.6.46
  6    27 ms    26 ms    26 ms  62.75.3.22
  7    36 ms    30 ms    31 ms  52.93.38.68
  8    26 ms    27 ms    27 ms  52.93.38.77
  9    39 ms    38 ms    40 ms  54.239.44.47
 10    39 ms    40 ms    40 ms  52.93.128.141
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12    43 ms    45 ms    41 ms  54.239.107.132
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14    40 ms    40 ms    40 ms  52.93.111.139
 15    38 ms    39 ms    39 ms  54.239.107.117
 16   158 ms   249 ms   302 ms  52.93.23.132
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20   106 ms   106 ms   107 ms  ec2-18-185-96-82.eu-central-1.compute.amazonaws.com [18.185.96.82]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## panoc

Zer0c00L ευχαριστω, αν και στο τελευταιο tracert κατι πηγε στραβα στα τελευταια hops (δε μου βγαζει ποτε πανω απο 46-48ms) απο οτι βλεπω το ftth ειναι 6-8ms πιο γρηγορο απο τη vdsl-fast path και οτι κερδιζει τα κερδιζει στα πρωτα 3-4 hops. Οχι ασχημα για οποιον ενδιαφερεται για online gaming. Απλα πρεπει να βρω καποιον που να εχει και να κανει stream ταυτοχρονα για να δουμε ποσο επηρεαζει τη γραμμη.
Ευχαρσιτω πολυ !

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Zer0c00L ευχαριστω, αν και στο τελευταιο tracert κατι πηγε στραβα στα τελευταια hops (δε μου βγαζει ποτε πανω απο 46-48ms) απο οτι βλεπω το ftth ειναι 6-8ms πιο γρηγορο απο τη vdsl-fast path και οτι κερδιζει τα κερδιζει στα πρωτα 3-4 hops. Οχι ασχημα για οποιον ενδιαφερεται για online gaming. Απλα πρεπει να βρω καποιον που να εχει και να κανει stream ταυτοχρονα για να δουμε ποσο επηρεαζει τη γραμμη.
> Ευχαρσιτω πολυ !


Ελα στο Παλιό Φάληρο
Θα είσαι 5-6 ms περίπου πιό αργός απ' τον Zer0c00L   :Razz: 
Μόλις έκανα τα traceroute (linux)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ελα στο Παλιό Φάληρο
> Θα είσαι 5-6 ms περίπου πιό αργός απ' τον Zer0c00L  
> Μόλις έκανα τα traceroute (linux)


xaxaxa
εσύ δεν πιάνεις όμως τα 100 το ξεχνάς...σταματάς στα 99

πέρα από την πλάκα να δω πότε θα έχω το χρόνο να περάσω και τα linux που θέλω...

- - - Updated - - -




> Zer0c00L ευχαριστω, αν και στο τελευταιο tracert κατι πηγε στραβα στα τελευταια hops (δε μου βγαζει ποτε πανω απο 46-48ms) απο οτι βλεπω το ftth ειναι 6-8ms πιο γρηγορο απο τη vdsl-fast path και οτι κερδιζει τα κερδιζει στα πρωτα 3-4 hops. Οχι ασχημα για οποιον ενδιαφερεται για online gaming. Απλα πρεπει να βρω καποιον που να εχει και να κανει stream ταυτοχρονα για να δουμε ποσο επηρεαζει τη γραμμη.
> Ευχαρσιτω πολυ !


εγώ το καλό μηχάνημα (AMD Ryzen 7 2700X) για Gaming & Streaming το έφτιαξα
αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που έβαλα το FTTH.

----------


## mephisto

Καλησπερα.Εμενα ναι μεν παιρνει το τ.κ. αλλα μου λεει "Η οδός δεν είναι επιλέξιμη",σημαινει οτι απλα ακομα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η οτι δεν θα μπει ποτε?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλησπερα.Εμενα ναι μεν παιρνει το τ.κ. αλλα μου λεει "Η οδός δεν είναι επιλέξιμη",σημαινει οτι απλα ακομα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η οτι δεν θα μπει ποτε?


δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες

----------


## pantelikas

Πριν 2-3 μέρες σκάψαν στην Λεωφόρο Στρατού από το Θεαγένειο προς το κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης. Όσο είδα δεν φτάσαν μέχρι το γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο. Σκάψαν και σε κάποια στενά προς τα πάνω (Αετοράχης και Μπιζανίου νομίζω)
Τους ενημέρωσα ότι προσπέρασαν το σπίτι μου αλλά δεν συγκινήθηκαν  :Razz:

----------


## GSF

> Μολις διαπιστωσα οτι ειμαι και εγω μεσα (26224), αλλα η σελιδα μου βγαζει 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
> ...


Καλησπέρα αρχίσαν τα σκαψίματα και στην περιοχή μου. Υπάρχει κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει τι γίνεται με το κουπόνι? Είμαι σε Nova τώρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα να βγάλω το κουπόνι πριν αλλάξω πάροχο?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλησπέρα αρχίσαν τα σκαψίματα και στην περιοχή μου. Υπάρχει κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει τι γίνεται με το κουπόνι? Είμαι σε Nova τώρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα να βγάλω το κουπόνι πριν αλλάξω πάροχο?


Αν σε καλύπτει η δράση sfbb ακολουθείς την διαδικασία κάνεις την εγγραφή σου , επιβεβαίωση μέσω της ιστοσελίδας ΑΑΔΕ (GSIS , TAXIS) εκτυπώνεις το κουπόνι , επιλέγεις τον πάροχο που θες (COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND) και είσαι εντάξει
Η NOVA είναι εκτός της δράσης.

----------


## Iris07

*Βάλανε νέα κτήρια..*

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *62.274* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις..

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> *Βάλανε νέα κτήρια..*
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *62.274* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις..
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx


11526 βλέπω κι εγώ είμαι 11524, λίγα τετράγωνα πιο Δυτικά... Μακάρι να έρθει η Vodafone κι εδώ πέρα για FTTH/FTTB, που είμαστε κοντά στο Α/Κ και χωρίς νέες καμπίνες...

----------


## pantelikas

Τ.Κ 54639 Θεσσαλονίκη 
Πριν 9 μέρες ήρθε email  "Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι στη διεύθυνσή σας διατίθενται πλέον προσφορές SFBB υπηρεσιών." και από χθες εξαφανίστηκαν. Έχουμε μέλλον ακόμη

----------


## panoc

Κτηρια βαζουν, εργασιες δε γινονται...

----------


## Andreaslar

Email, για διαθεσιμότητα στο ΑΚ Αλυσίδας, βγάζει 2 προφορές από ΟΤΕ κ Wind,ο ΟΤΕ μέσω 13888 δεν βλέπει διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## kanenas3

Το ίδιο και στο κέντρο. Σήμερα το πρωί ήρθε email αλλά διαθεσιμότητα γιοκ ακόμα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Email, για διαθεσιμότητα στο ΑΚ Αλυσίδας, βγάζει 2 προφορές από ΟΤΕ κ Wind,ο ΟΤΕ μέσω 13888 δεν βλέπει διαθεσιμότητα


Ποιανής εταιρείας είναι το έργο στην περιοχή; Αν είναι της WIND, καλύτερα να πας σ' εκείνη...

----------


## Andreaslar

Email, για διαθεσιμότητα στο ΑΚ Αλυσίδας, βγάζει 2 προφορές από ΟΤΕ κ Wind,ο ΟΤΕ μέσω 13888 δεν βλέπει διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## pantelikas

Κι εμένα τα ίδια και μετά από λίγες μέρες ούτε στο sfbb.gr δεν είχε διαθεσιμότητα. Πήγα και wind και cosmote χωρίς αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Wolverine

Σήμερα ήρθε ο μηχανικός για την αυτοψία του χώρου.
Αλλά λόγω Αυγούστου η κατασκευή από Σεπτέμβριο.
Είχα ήδη μια σχετικά μεγάλη καθυστέρηση λόγω συστημικού προβλήματος με την αίτηση μου, οπότε για να δούμε πόσο θα πάρει να ολοκληρωθεί.

----------


## Iris07

*Βάλανε νέα κτήρια..*

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *65.596* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις..

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## GeorgeH

> *Βάλανε νέα κτήρια..*
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *65.596* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις..
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx


Μπήκε και ο Ρέντης μέσα.

----------


## terism69

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε και fttb συνδεσεις τι γινετε με την συκεκριμενη τεχνολογια σε αλλες χωρες

----------


## minas

> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε και fttb συνδεσεις τι γινετε με την συκεκριμενη τεχνολογια σε αλλες χωρες


Σε αυτό το θέμα μόνο για FTTB/FTTH μιλάμε. Σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες είμαστε αρκετά πίσω, υπάρχουν μεμονωμένες πόλεις που έχουν περισσότερες συνδέσεις από ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα  :Smile: .

----------


## terism69

και εγω για FTTB ρωτισα απλα δεν το εγραψα κεφαλαια

----------


## Zer0c00L

η δράση sfbb.gr (με επιδότηση) για την οποία συζητάμε σε αυτό το θέμα

αφορά εγκατάσταση FTTH 

η οποία περιλαμβάνει κεντρικό κατανεμητή FTTH μέσα στην είσοδο του ακινήτου + κατανεμητές ορόφου (σε κάθε όροφο του ακινήτου) + πρίζες σε κάθε διαμέρισμα του κάθε ορόφου του ακινήτου

αυτές γίνονται από τον πάροχο που έχει την υποδομή σε κάθε περιοχή (COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND)

και η σύνδεση γίνεται από τον πάροχο (COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND) που θα επιλέξει ο κάθε πελάτης/συνδρομητής

απλά θέλει λίγο προσοχή καθώς η COSMOTE/VODAFONE δεν χρεώνουν την σύνδεση (συμβολικά πληρώνεις 2 ευρώ στον λογαριασμό) ενώ η WIND έχει μια αξιόλογη χρέωση σε δόσεις

το FTTB ή το FTTC είναι τεχνολογίες σχετικές με το FTTH αλλά δεν αφορούν την δράση sfbb.gr για την οποία συζητάμε εδώ είναι το μέλλον αν θέλουμε να έχουμε γρήγορες ταχύτητες σύνδεσης με το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## emeliss

Και όμως, αυτό δεν είναι ακριβές. 
Η δράση SFBB έχει δυο περιορισμούς. Ταχύτητα downlink 100Mbps που να μπορεί να γίνει 1Gbps. Να δίνεται μέσω υπηρεσίας VLU όπως έχει καθοριστεί από την ΕΕΤΤ. Δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση για FTTH. 

Μέσα στον απόφαση προβλέπεται και VLU/FTTB. Απλά οι πάροχοι επέλεξαν να μην το χρησιμοποιήσουν.

----------


## terism69

Για να καταλάβω θα πρέπει κάποιος η κάποιοι από την πολυκατοικία να ζητήσουν ftth για έρθει ο παροχος να βάλει τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή και τους κατανεμητές ορόφου η θα έρθει ο παροχος πχ οτε από μονος του με το που φτάσουν η οπτικές ίνες έξω από την πολυκατοικία και θα πει γεια σας είμαστε από τον οτε ήρθαμε να βάλουμε οπτικούς κατανεμητές στην πολυκατοικία ζητήσει δεν ζητήσει κάποιος  ftth

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για να καταλάβω θα πρέπει κάποιος η κάποιοι από την πολυκατοικία να ζητήσουν ftth για έρθει ο παροχος να βάλει τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή και τους κατανεμητές ορόφου η θα έρθει ο παροχος πχ οτε από μονος του με το που φτάσουν η οπτικές ίνες έξω από την πολυκατοικία και θα πει γεια σας είμαστε από τον οτε ήρθαμε να βάλουμε οπτικούς κατανεμητές στην πολυκατοικία ζητήσει δεν ζητήσει κάποιος  ftth


πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση στην δράση sfbb.gr με ταυτοποίηση των στοιχείων σου από το gsis.gr (taxisnet)

δεν πρόκειται να έρθουν από μόνοι τους εκτός αν συντρέχουν κάποιες προϋποθέσεις (εμένα με κάλεσαν από το 13888 (COSMOTE) να μπω στην δράση sfbb.gr) και τακτοποίησαν τα πάντα εκείνοι με συνεργασία της VODAFONE)

το "μανίκι" το τρώει ο πρώτος που θα κάνει την αίτηση για την δράση sfbb.gr καθώς θα πρέπει να υπογράψει ότι χαρτιά απαιτούνται + την υπογραφή του διαχειριστή καθώς ο εξοπλισμός θα μπει σε "κοινόχρηστους χώρους" του ακινήτου μετά από την σχετική μελέτη

για τους υπολοίπους που θα θελήσουν να βάλουν FTTH στο ίδιο ακίνητο είναι εύκολη υπόθεση

(το ξέρω καθώς ήμουν ο πρώτος στο ακίνητο που μένω ευτυχώς είμαι και ο διαχειριστής)

- - - Updated - - -




> Και όμως, αυτό δεν είναι ακριβές. 
> Η δράση SFBB έχει δυο περιορισμούς. Ταχύτητα downlink 100Mbps που να μπορεί να γίνει 1Gbps. Να δίνεται μέσω υπηρεσίας VLU όπως έχει καθοριστεί από την ΕΕΤΤ. Δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση για FTTH. 
> 
> Μέσα στον απόφαση προβλέπεται και VLU/FTTB. Απλά οι πάροχοι επέλεξαν να μην το χρησιμοποιήσουν.


μήπως γιατί θα είναι η εξέλιξη του VDSL το όποιο θα γίνει FTTC/FTTB = FTTH καθώς μην ξεχνάς υπάρχει και το χρονικό περιθώριο από την Ε.Ε για το 2020 αλλιώς θα πληρώσουμε και πάλι πρόστιμο...

----------


## terism69

Αυτό δεν είναι και λίγο οικονομικό ρίσκο για τους παροχους γιατί ωραία έφεραν την οπτικη ινα εξω από την πολυκατοικία υπάρχει κάτι που να υποχρεώνει (δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον εάν θα είναι  υποχρεωτικό )αυτούς που μένουν να βάλουν ftth

----------


## emeliss

> μήπως γιατί θα είναι η εξέλιξη του VDSL το όποιο θα γίνει FTTC/FTTB = FTTH καθώς μην ξεχνάς υπάρχει και το χρονικό περιθώριο από την Ε.Ε για το 2020 αλλιώς θα πληρώσουμε και πάλι πρόστιμο...


Καλά έκαναν για πολλούς λόγους. Σε αυτούς δεν είναι η ταχύτητα εξάπλωσης. Είναι ένα από τα λίγα σημεία που υπερτερεί το FTTB.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό δεν είναι και λίγο οικονομικό ρίσκο για τους παροχους γιατί ωραία έφεραν την οπτικη ινα εξω από την πολυκατοικία υπάρχει κάτι που να υποχρεώνει (δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον εάν θα είναι  υποχρεωτικό )αυτούς που μένουν να βάλουν ftth


Όχι βέβαια. Το ρίσκο πάντως δεν είναι μεγάλο. Δεν μπαίνει σε όλη την Ελλάδα FTTH με κλειστά τα μάτια αλλά σιγά σιγά και σε λίγα σημεία.

----------


## mikeone

Να υποθέσω ότι για να κάνεις αίτηση πρέπει να έχει συμπεριληφθεί ο ταχυδρομικός σου κώδικας αλλά και η διεύθυνση σου στο σύστημα;

Διαφορετικά δε γίνεται να ξεκινήσει κάποιος ιδιώτης από μόνος του στη διαδικασία; Να πει πχ θέλω να έρθει οπτική στην τάδε οδό επειδή με ενδιαφέρει η υπηρεσία; Ρωτάω καθώς βλέπω τον ΤΚ στο σύστημα αλλά στο επόμενο βήμα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά η οδός.

----------


## Iris07

Για να προχωρήσεις, ναι πρέπει να εμφανιστεί ο δρόμος σου και η διεύθυνση σου στο σύστημα..

Οι εργολάβοι όπου είναι να κάνουν τα έργα θα τα κάνουν..
(εκτός κάποιων περιπτώσεων που κατά λάθος ξέχασαν να βάλουν κάπου αναμονή για την οπτική σε κάποιο σπίτι..)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να υποθέσω ότι για να κάνεις αίτηση πρέπει να έχει συμπεριληφθεί ο ταχυδρομικός σου κώδικας αλλά και η διεύθυνση σου στο σύστημα;
> 
> Διαφορετικά δε γίνεται να ξεκινήσει κάποιος ιδιώτης από μόνος του στη διαδικασία; Να πει πχ θέλω να έρθει οπτική στην τάδε οδό επειδή με ενδιαφέρει η υπηρεσία; Ρωτάω καθώς βλέπω τον ΤΚ στο σύστημα αλλά στο επόμενο βήμα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά η οδός.


ναι πρέπει στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της δράσης sfbb.gr να υπάρχει ο ταχυδρομικός σου κώδικας και η διεύθυνση σου
αλλά να υπάρχουν και πρόσφορες από τους παρόχους
όλα αυτά σημαίνουν με απλά λόγια ότι έχει κάλυψη FTTH η περιοχή σου

αν δεν τότε το ξεχνάς και ελπίζεις να μπει σύντομα...

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα κόλλημα στο να κάνει κάποιος αίτημα σύνδεσης σε FTTH απ' ευθείας σε κάποιον πάροχο αντί μέσω της δράσης fsbb. Απλά χάνει την επιδότηση για την εγκατάσταση και την έκπτωση στο μηνιαίο πάγιο. Αν η οδός δεν καλύπτεται ή δεν είναι στον προγραμματισμό, το κόστος είναι ασύμφορο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν υπάρχει κανένα κόλλημα στο να κάνει κάποιος αίτημα σύνδεσης σε FTTH απ' ευθείας σε κάποιον πάροχο αντί μέσω της δράσης fsbb. Απλά χάνει την επιδότηση για την εγκατάσταση και την έκπτωση στο μηνιαίο πάγιο. Αν η οδός δεν καλύπτεται ή δεν είναι στον προγραμματισμό, το κόστος είναι ασύμφορο.


για αυτό το λέω ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσει ότι εκτός της δράσης (sfbb.gr) αυτός που θέλει FTTH θα πρέπει να πληρώσει για την εγκατάσταση/σύνδεση κτλ...πράγμα που δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά να το κάνεις

----------


## emeliss

Δείτε το ανάποδα. Αν βάλει υποδομή ένας πάροχος για FTTH σε ένα κτίριο, και πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις του SFBB, δεν θα είχε λογική να μην το δηλώσει ως ready και να δικαιούνται οι τελικοί πελάτες επιδότηση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δείτε το ανάποδα. Αν βάλει υποδομή ένας πάροχος για FTTH σε ένα κτίριο, και πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις του SFBB, δεν θα είχε λογική να μην το δηλώσει ως ready και να δικαιούνται οι τελικοί πελάτες επιδότηση.


τα λεφτά όμως για την υποδομή της εγκατάστασης/σύνδεσης κάποιος θα τα έχει δώσει...

----------


## emeliss

Ναι, ο εργολάβος που κάνει το έργο που κάποια στιγμή θα τα πάρει από τον πάροχο χονδρικής που κάποια στιγμή θα τα πάρει από τον πάροχο λιανικής η τον τελικό πελάτη που κάποια στιγμή θα τα πάρει από την επιδότηση. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές αν κάνεις αίτημα για οικιακό FTTH σε περιοχή που δεν έχουν απλά θα απορριφθεί.

----------


## Black3539

Βάλανε νέα κτήρια, μαζι με αυτά βρίσκεται και το δικό μου αν και μολις ξεκίνησαν κατι έργα που τα είχα μπερδέψει για ΕΥΔΑΠ  :ROFL: 
Βέβαια ακόμα δεν βγάζει προσφορές για την οδό μου, άρα να περιμένω και να μην κάνω την εγγραφή ακόμα;;

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *68.715 διακριτά κτήρια* σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11141, 11142, 11143, 11144, 11145, 11146, 11251, 11252, 11255, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11526, 11527, 11528, 11632, 11633, 11634, 11851, 11852, 11853, 12461, 12462, 13121, 13123, 13231, 13232, 14121, 14122, 14231, 14234, 14341, 14342, 14343, 14451, 14561, 14562, 14564, 14671, 15124, 15127, 15232, 15233, 15234, 15342, 15343, 15451, 15452, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 16341, 16346, 17121, 17122, 17123, 17124, 17455, 17562, 17676, 17778, 18233, 18532, 18533, 18534, 18541, 18545, 18546, 18547, 18648, 18755, 23100, 24132, 26222, 26224, 26333, 35131, 35132, 35133, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 43131, 43132, 54248, 54249, 54622, 54623, 54624, 54631, 54635, 54636, 54639, 54640, 54641, 54642, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134, 55236, 56429, 57013, 60132, 60133, 60134, 61100, 65201, 65302, 65403, 73132, 73134, 74100, 85101, 85104, 85131. Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο.

----------


## GSF

> Βάλανε νέα κτήρια, μαζι με αυτά βρίσκεται και το δικό μου αν και μολις ξεκίνησαν κατι έργα που τα είχα μπερδέψει για ΕΥΔΑΠ 
> Βέβαια ακόμα δεν βγάζει προσφορές για την οδό μου, άρα να περιμένω και να μην κάνω την εγγραφή ακόμα;;


Να κάνεις δεν αλλάζει και τίποτα. Απλά θα μπαίνεις μετά εκεί για τους επόμενους μήνες και δεν θα βλέπεις να αλλάζει τίποτα όπως κάνουμε και εμείς  :Razz:

----------


## Black3539

> Να κάνεις δεν αλλάζει και τίποτα. Απλά θα μπαίνεις μετά εκεί για τους επόμενους μήνες και δεν θα βλέπεις να αλλάζει τίποτα όπως κάνουμε και εμείς


Καλά αυτό που λέει για ενημέρωση με E-mail ειναι μουφα;;  :Laughing:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Βάλανε νέα κτήρια, μαζι με αυτά βρίσκεται και το δικό μου αν και μολις ξεκίνησαν κατι έργα που τα είχα μπερδέψει για ΕΥΔΑΠ 
> Βέβαια ακόμα δεν βγάζει προσφορές για την οδό μου, άρα να περιμένω και να μην κάνω την εγγραφή ακόμα;;
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *68.715 διακριτά κτήρια* σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11141, 11142, 11143, 11144, 11145, 11146, 11251, 11252, 11255, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11526, 11527, 11528, 11632, 11633, 11634, 11851, 11852, 11853, 12461, 12462, 13121, 13123, 13231, 13232, 14121, 14122, 14231, 14234, 14341, 14342, 14343, 14451, 14561, 14562, 14564, 14671, 15124, 15127, 15232, 15233, 15234, 15342, 15343, 15451, 15452, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 16341, 16346, 17121, 17122, 17123, 17124, 17455, 17562, 17676, 17778, 18233, 18532, 18533, 18534, 18541, 18545, 18546, 18547, 18648, 18755, 23100, 24132, 26222, 26224, 26333, 35131, 35132, 35133, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 43131, 43132, 54248, 54249, 54622, 54623, 54624, 54631, 54635, 54636, 54639, 54640, 54641, 54642, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134, 55236, 56429, 57013, 60132, 60133, 60134, 61100, 65201, 65302, 65403, 73132, 73134, 74100, 85101, 85104, 85131. Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο.


Xτυποκάρδια   :Razz: 

Δεν έχει καμμία αξία να κάνεις αίτηση τώρα.
Θα σου στείλουνε mail με καθυστέρηση
Καλύτερα να το παρακολουθείς κάθε βδομάδα.
Μετά κάνεις την αίτηση, και την ίδια ώρα παίρνεις το κουπόνι

Ποιόν πάροχο έχεις, ποιός σκάβει τον δρόμο ?
Μπορεί να χρειαστεί ν'αλλάξεις πάροχο, για πιό γρήγορα.

Εχουν τελειώσει τα σκαψίματα στο δρόμο ? Εχεις "χαντάκι" (όδευση) στην πολυκατοικία σου ?

Αρχισε να σκέφτεσαι για modem/router, ups, κάμερες και τα λοιπά

Μην κανονίσεις τίποτα για Χριστούγεννα, μπορεί νάχεις οπτική.

----------


## GSF

> Καλά αυτό που λέει για ενημέρωση με E-mail ειναι μουφα;;


Έχει έρθει η ενημέρωση εδώ και κανα μηνα ότι μπορώ να βάλω αλλά δεν μπορώ να βάλω. Οπότε μπαίνω μόνος μια στο τόσο και κοιτάω. Εν το μεταξύ και η καμπίνα απο κάτω δεν πρέπει να εχει ρεύμα οπότε μάλλον είναι το πρώτο που πρέπει να περιμένουμε.




> Μην κανονίσεις τίποτα για Χριστούγεννα, μπορεί νάχεις οπτική.


Αυτό το πιστεύω και εγώ, αλλά είναι και 4 μήνες μέχρι τότε  :Scared:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Βάλανε νέα κτήρια, μαζι με αυτά βρίσκεται και το δικό μου αν και μολις ξεκίνησαν κατι έργα που τα είχα μπερδέψει για ΕΥΔΑΠ 
> Βέβαια ακόμα δεν βγάζει προσφορές για την οδό μου, άρα να περιμένω και να μην κάνω την εγγραφή ακόμα;;
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *68.715 διακριτά κτήρια* σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 10431, 10432, 10437, 10438, 10441, 10442, 10443, 10444, 10445, 10446, 10447, 10671, 10672, 10673, 10674, 10680, 10681, 11141, 11142, 11143, 11144, 11145, 11146, 11251, 11252, 11255, 11257, 11361, 11472, 11473, 11526, 11527, 11528, 11632, 11633, 11634, 11851, 11852, 11853, 12461, 12462, 13121, 13123, 13231, 13232, 14121, 14122, 14231, 14234, 14341, 14342, 14343, 14451, 14561, 14562, 14564, 14671, 15124, 15127, 15232, 15233, 15234, 15342, 15343, 15451, 15452, 15561, 15562, 15669, 16121, 16231, 16232, 16233, 16341, 16346, 17121, 17122, 17123, 17124, 17455, 17562, 17676, 17778, 18233, 18532, 18533, 18534, 18541, 18545, 18546, 18547, 18648, 18755, 23100, 24132, 26222, 26224, 26333, 35131, 35132, 35133, 41221, 41222, 41223, 41334, 43131, 43132, 54248, 54249, 54622, 54623, 54624, 54631, 54635, 54636, 54639, 54640, 54641, 54642, 54655, 55131, 55132, 55133, 55134, 55236, 56429, 57013, 60132, 60133, 60134, 61100, 65201, 65302, 65403, 73132, 73134, 74100, 85101, 85104, 85131. Για τα κτήρια αυτά έχει δηλωθεί ότι καλύπτονται ήδη ή ότι πρόκειται να καλυφθούν από ένα τουλάχιστον πάροχο.


Αφού σας σύνδεσαν τώρα, υπολόγιζε ότι γύρω στα Χριστούγεννα θα έχεις προσφορά...  :Laughing:  Καλού κακού όμως, ρίχνε μια ματιά κάθε εβδομάδα, όπως είπαν και οι άλλοι.

----------


## Black3539

> Xτυποκάρδια  
> 
> Δεν έχει καμμία αξία να κάνεις αίτηση τώρα.
> Θα σου στείλουνε mail με καθυστέρηση
> Καλύτερα να το παρακολουθείς κάθε βδομάδα.
> Μετά κάνεις την αίτηση, και την ίδια ώρα παίρνεις το κουπόνι
> 
> Ποιόν πάροχο έχεις, ποιός σκάβει τον δρόμο ?
> Μπορεί να χρειαστεί ν'αλλάξεις πάροχο, για πιό γρήγορα.
> ...


Αν ήταν κάποιο κτήριο θα έλεγα ότι η κατάσταση αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκεται ακόμα στα θεμέλια...
Απλώς έσκαψαν λίγο τον δρόμο στην αρχή της οδού μου μπορεί για τα μάτια του κόσμου, ακόμα έχει καιρό πιστευω πριν έρθει στην πολυκατοικία μου...
Πάροχο έχω Vodafone και θέλω να μείνω και σε αυτήν μιας και έχω καλή τιμή συνδυασμού κινητής και σταθερής, τα έργα μάλλον τα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ μιας και αυτή έχει αναλάβει το έργο της VDSL στο Α/Κ μου.
UPS και κάμερες δεν έχω, απλώς ένα ρούτερ του εμπορίου φρεσκοαγορασμενο το TP-Link Archer VR400 και θα ήθελα να το κρατήσω για routing μιας και το H300s που έχω ακούσει ότι δίνει είναι απλά για τα μπάζα που θα κάνουν για τις οπτικές  :Laughing: 
Χριστούγεννα δεν θα πάμε πουθενά,αλλά μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα του 2020 έχουμε καιρό  :Laughing: 
Πάντως γενικά ακόμα δεν βιάζομαι την FTTH και βρίσκω αρκετά ικανοποιητικα τα 30, άντε και 50 αλλά για σιγουριά θα ήθελα την 100αρα και με την βεβαιότητα και μελλοντικοτητα της οπτικής ίνας

----------


## jkoukos

> ...  Εν το μεταξύ και η καμπίνα απο κάτω δεν πρέπει να εχει ρεύμα οπότε μάλλον είναι το πρώτο που πρέπει να περιμένουμε.


Δεν θα συνδεθεί ποτέ με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Οι καμπίνες FTTH δεν έχουν ενεργό εξοπλισμό, οπότε δεν χρειάζονται τροφοδότηση.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αν ήταν κάποιο κτήριο θα έλεγα ότι η κατάσταση αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκεται ακόμα στα θεμέλια...
> Απλώς έσκαψαν λίγο τον δρόμο στην αρχή της οδού μου μπορεί για τα μάτια του κόσμου, ακόμα έχει καιρό πιστευω πριν έρθει στην πολυκατοικία μου...
> *Πάροχο έχω Vodafone και θέλω να μείνω και σε αυτήν μιας και έχω καλή τιμή συνδυασμού κινητής και σταθερής, τα έργα μάλλον τα κάνει ο ΟΤ*Ε μιας και αυτή έχει αναλάβει το έργο της VDSL στο Α/Κ μου.
> UPS και κάμερες δεν έχω, απλώς ένα ρούτερ του εμπορίου φρεσκοαγορασμενο το TP-Link Archer VR400 και θα ήθελα να το κρατήσω για routing μιας και το H300s που έχω ακούσει ότι δίνει είναι απλά για τα μπάζα που θα κάνουν για τις οπτικές 
> Χριστούγεννα δεν θα πάμε πουθενά,αλλά μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα του 2020 έχουμε καιρό 
> Πάντως γενικά ακόμα δεν βιάζομαι την FTTH και βρίσκω αρκετά ικανοποιητικα τα 30, άντε και 50 αλλά για σιγουριά θα ήθελα την 100αρα και με την βεβαιότητα και μελλοντικοτητα της οπτικής ίνας


Θα περιμένεις πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

Φάληρο που έσκαψε ο ΟΤΕ, έβαλα οπτική, η voda λέει ότι ήρθε 8 μηνες μετά (συζητήσιμο) και η wind ακόμα δεν, 10 μήνες μετά
Αντίθετα, Βύρωνα που έσκαψε η voda, ο ΟΤΕ ήρθε αμέσως

Ούτε εγώ είχα ups kai κάμερες
Με το που ήρθε η οπτική έβαλα κατευθείαν ups. Είναι ωραίο να έχεις internet όταν δεν έχεις ρεύμα   :Razz: 
Και η οπτική σου ανοίγει την όρεξη για πολλά, ασε που επιδοτούμενη είναι φθηνότερη από το vdsl

----------


## Black3539

> Θα περιμένεις πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
> 
> Φάληρο που έσκαψε ο ΟΤΕ, έβαλα οπτική, η voda λέει ότι ήρθε 8 μηνες μετά (συζητήσιμο) και η wind ακόμα δεν, 10 μήνες μετά
> Αντίθετα, Βύρωνα που έσκαψε η voda, ο ΟΤΕ ήρθε αμέσως
> 
> Ούτε εγώ είχα ups kai κάμερες
> Με το που ήρθε η οπτική έβαλα κατευθείαν ups. Είναι ωραίο να έχεις internet όταν δεν έχεις ρεύμα  
> Και η οπτική σου ανοίγει την όρεξη για πολλά, ασε που επιδοτούμενη είναι φθηνότερη από το vdsl


Δεν πειράζει η αναμονή, πάλι καλά γιατί ακόμα έχω 1,5 χρόνο στο συμβόλαιο για την 30αρα, τουλάχιστον δεν θα βγω σε αορίστου συμβόλαιο...
UPS ειναι καλή ιδέα να βάλω, απλά δεν θέλω πολλές συσκευές να γεμίζω το σπίτι, αν και η όρεξη που θα φέρει η 100αρα θα είναι στο Game Pass στο Xbox όταν θα έχω να κατεβάζω 200 γιγα  :Laughing: 
Η τιμή όντως αξίζει γιατί θα είναι 2€ πιο ακριβότερα από τα 30 που είναι τώρα σχεδόν...

----------


## Iris07

Έγινε update πάλι!

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 73.810 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_ 

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## teodgeor

Ναι μπηκε και η περιοχη μου (Αγρινιο) στις περιοχες. Περιμενω να ερθουν και στην οδό μου, καθε μερα σκαβουν

----------


## masteripper

> Ναι μπηκε και η περιοχη μου (Αγρινιο) στις περιοχες. Περιμενω να ερθουν και στην οδό μου, καθε μερα σκαβουν


Πάντως εδώ δεν σκάβει κανένας....μην χαλάσουμε και την ησυχία μας.....

----------


## panoc

Ούτε Πάτρα δε σκάβει κανένας για οπτικές....

----------


## terism69

Μπήκα σήμερα στην συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή από περιέργεια για να δω για διαθεσιμότητα  και μου έβγαλε αυτό
 τι κάνω σε αυτή τη περίπτωση να προχωρήσω στη αίτηση ,η να περιμένω πάντως στη περιοχή μου δεν έχω δει να γίνονται έργα, για οπτικές ίνες εκτός πριν περίπου 3 και κάτι μήνες  ,όπου σε ένα δρόμο 360 περίπου μετρά από εκεί που μένω  εγώ  περνούσε ο ΟΤΕ έναν πορτοκαλί σωλήνα με κάτι μικρότερους  στο εσωτερικό του από τότε κανένα άλλο έργο δεν έχω δει στη περιοχή μου τώρα δεν ξέρω αποφάσισε ο οτε να περάσει οπτικές ίνες στο συγκεκριμένο δρόμο έτσι και αλλιώς η της πέρασε γιατί ο δήμος έκανε έργα καινούργια άσφαλτο καινούργια πεζοδρόμια και βρήκε και ευκαιρία και ο ΟΤΕ να περάσει και της οπτικές  όχι γιατί εάν ο ΟΤΕ αποφασίζει να περναει οπτικές  ίνες σε οποιον δρόμο φτιάχνει ο δήμος το δρόμο που μένω τον είχαν φτιάξει το 2011 οποτε οπτικές ίνες γιοκ

----------


## GSF

> τι κάνω σε αυτή τη περίπτωση να προχωρήσω στη αίτηση


Δεν υπάρχει κάποια αίτηση για να προχωρήσεις, κάνεις εγγραφή και περιμένεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπήκα σήμερα στην συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή από περιέργεια για να δω για διαθεσιμότητα  και μου έβγαλε αυτό
>  τι κάνω σε αυτή τη περίπτωση να προχωρήσω στη αίτηση ,η να περιμένω πάντως στη περιοχή μου δεν έχω δει να γίνονται έργα, για οπτικές ίνες εκτός πριν περίπου 3 και κάτι μήνες  ,όπου σε ένα δρόμο 360 περίπου μετρά από εκεί που μένω  εγώ  περνούσε ο ΟΤΕ έναν πορτοκαλί σωλήνα με κάτι μικρότερους  στο εσωτερικό του από τότε κανένα άλλο έργο δεν έχω δει στη περιοχή μου τώρα δεν ξέρω αποφάσισε ο οτε να περάσει οπτικές ίνες στο συγκεκριμένο δρόμο έτσι και αλλιώς η της πέρασε γιατί ο δήμος έκανε έργα καινούργια άσφαλτο καινούργια πεζοδρόμια και βρήκε και ευκαιρία και ο ΟΤΕ να περάσει και της οπτικές  όχι γιατί εάν ο ΟΤΕ αποφασίζει να περναει οπτικές  ίνες σε οποιον δρόμο φτιάχνει ο δήμος το δρόμο που μένω τον είχαν φτιάξει το 2011 οποτε οπτικές ίνες γιοκ


Έβαλες το ΤΚ (Ταχυδρομικό κώδικα σου)
Έβαλες την οδό 
Έβαλες τον αριθμό της οδού π.χ ΟΔΟΣ Χ-Υ
και δεν σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα...συμβουλή μου το βλέπεις σε λίγες μέρες/εβδομάδες

----------


## dimitri_ns

Kai δεν κλείνεις 24μηνο συμβόλαιο με κανένα.
Ξέρεις ποιός θα σκάψει την περιοχή σου ?

----------


## terism69

το συμβόλαιο που έχω λήγει 12/12/2020 και αν δεν δω έργα στο δρόμο που μένω δεν θα προχωρήσω

----------


## Iris07

*Αναβάθμιση και πάλι!*  :Wink: 

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 80.608 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Lord_British

Καλησπέρα ,

Bγήκε διαθεσιμότητα στο sfbb.gr μετά από 1.5 μήνα που πέρασε από το δρόμο η οπτική.
Βλέπω προσφορές από ΟΤΕ και Wind στα 100 και 200 Mbps αλλά οι τιμές είναι 34-35 το μήνα για την 100αρα μαζί με το κουπόνι.
Ρε παιδιά η Nova δε δίνει 29.90 το κατοστάρι χωρίς κουπόνια , κλπ;
Η μόνη διαφορά από όσο κατάλαβα θα είναι ότι θα μας μεταφέρουν από το VDSL καφάο στο διπλάνο(οπτικές) κρατώντας το ίδιο router.

Έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Andreaslar

Το πρόγραμμα αφορά οπτική ίνα. Η Nova δίνει 100αρι μεσω VDSL

----------


## tiatrou

> Η μόνη διαφορά από όσο κατάλαβα θα είναι ότι θα μας μεταφέρουν από το VDSL καφάο στο διπλάνο(οπτικές) κρατώντας το ίδιο router.
> 
> Έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος;
> Ευχαριστώ.


Το ίδιο router για VDSL και FTTH; Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δυνατόν αυτό.

----------


## minas

> Το ίδιο router για VDSL και FTTH; Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δυνατόν αυτό.


Δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο... Δίνουν ένα optical to ethernet bridge και από πίσω του ένα κλασικό ρουτεράκι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Το ίδιο router για VDSL και FTTH; Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δυνατόν αυτό.


Κι όμως είναι! Σε όλους τους παρόχους.
Στην μία περίπτωση παίζει και ως modem συνδεόμενο στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή και κάνοντας συγχρονισμό του DSL, ενώ στην άλλη περίτπωση μόνο ως router συνδεόμενο με καλώδιο δικτύου στο ΟΝΤ που δίνει ο πάροχος γαι σύνδεση της οπτικής ίνας.

----------


## terism69

Κάπου εδώ μέσα διάβασα, ότι έστω και ένας που μένει σε πολυκατοικία ζητήσει οπτική ινα θα γίνει εγκατάσταση, (παροχές ) σε όλη την πολυκατοικία αν κάποιος μελλοντικά θέλει να βάλει και αυτός  οπτικη, το ερώτημα μου είναι το κόστος της εγκατάστασης της οπτικής ίνας κατανεμητών κλπ  στην πολυκατοικία  το επωμίζεται ο παροχος, η ο πρώτος που θα φωνάζει  τον παροχο  να κάνει μελέτη  και εγκατάσταση, φαντάζομαι οσο θα πληρώσει ο πρώτος θα πληρώσει και δεύτερος κλπ, επίσης δεν νομίζω να πληρώνει παραπάνω αυτός που μένει στον 4ο όροφο σε σχέση με αυτόν που μένει στον 1ο όροφο λόγο παραπάνω  μήκος οπτική ινα

----------


## jkoukos

Πληρώνει ο καθένας ανάλογα τον πάροχο με τον οποίο θα κάνει την σύνδεση, ασχέτως ορόφου κλπ. Το ποσό θα αναφέρεται στην προσφορά που θα διαλέξεις στο sfbb.

Υπόψη έστω και ένας ιδιοκτήτης να θέλει να γίνει η εγκατάσταση γίνεται, όχι οποιοσδήποτε ένοικος της οικοδομής. Ο ενοικιαστής πρέπει να έχει το ΟΚ του ιδιοκτήτη, δεν υπολογίζεται μόνο η δική του θέληση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κάπου εδώ μέσα διάβασα, ότι έστω και ένας που μένει σε πολυκατοικία ζητήσει οπτική ινα θα γίνει εγκατάσταση, (παροχές ) σε όλη την πολυκατοικία αν κάποιος μελλοντικά θέλει να βάλει και αυτός  οπτικη, το ερώτημα μου είναι το κόστος της εγκατάστασης της οπτικής ίνας κατανεμητών κλπ  στην πολυκατοικία  το επωμίζεται ο παροχος, η ο πρώτος που θα φωνάζει  τον παροχο  να κάνει μελέτη  και εγκατάσταση, φαντάζομαι οσο θα πληρώσει ο πρώτος θα πληρώσει και δεύτερος κλπ, επίσης δεν νομίζω να πληρώνει παραπάνω αυτός που μένει στον 4ο όροφο σε σχέση με αυτόν που μένει στον 1ο όροφο λόγο παραπάνω  μήκος οπτική ινα


αν μπεις στην ιστοσελίδα της δράσης SuperFast BroadBand (sfbb.gr) λέει αναλυτικά το κόστος επιδότησης

αν ανήκεις και σε επιλέξιμη οικοδομή (βάση του ταχυδρομικού κώδικα σου) τότε θα δεις και τις τιμές.

----------


## tiatrou

> Δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο... Δίνουν ένα optical to ethernet bridge και από πίσω του ένα κλασικό ρουτεράκι.


Ενδιαφέρον. Δεν το ήξερα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

To modem/router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι το speedport plus για 200άρες γραμμές (35b) ανεξαρτήτως τύπου σύνδεσης (vdsl, οπτική)

Για 100άρες αν ήδη έχεις speedport w724, entry 2i, δεν στο αλλάζει γιατί σηκώνουν 100άρες
Αν δεν έχεις δεν ξέρω τί δίνουν.

Απλά στο vdsl χρησιμοποιείς την θύρα dsl του speedport και στην οπτική την wan επειδή μεσολαβεί το ΟΝΤ

Αντίστοιχα θα πράττουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι

Αποφεύγουν τα modem με θύρα οπτικής γιατί είναι ακριβά και δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σε άλλες συνδέσεις ενώ ΟΝΤ+dsl modem, to modem χρησιμοποιείται παντού.

----------


## Lord_British

> To modem/router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι το speedport plus για 200άρες γραμμές (35b) ανεξαρτήτως τύπου σύνδεσης (vdsl, οπτική)
> 
> Για 100άρες αν ήδη έχεις speedport w724, entry 2i, δεν στο αλλάζει γιατί σηκώνουν 100άρες
> Αν δεν έχεις δεν ξέρω τί δίνουν.
> 
> Απλά στο vdsl χρησιμοποιείς την θύρα dsl του speedport και στην οπτική την wan επειδή μεσολαβεί το ΟΝΤ
> 
> Αντίστοιχα θα πράττουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι
> 
> Αποφεύγουν τα modem με θύρα οπτικής γιατί είναι ακριβά και δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σε άλλες συνδέσεις ενώ ΟΝΤ+dsl modem, to modem χρησιμοποιείται παντού.


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίξει τηλεφωνία χωρίς το σκουπίδι του ΟΤΕ;
Από τη στιγμή που χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως router μπορούμε να κουμπώσουμε κατευθείαν δικό μας;

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτόματα, μόνο με κάποιο Fritz που έχει το προφίλ του ΟΤΕ.
Με οποιοδήποτε άλλο router με δυνατότητα VoIP, αρκεί να πάρουμε τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας.
Τα παραπάνω μόνο σε ΟΤΕ. Με οποιονδήποτε άλλο πάροχο, παντρευόμαστε την συσκευή του (εκτός αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία).

----------


## Lord_British

> Αυτόματα, μόνο με κάποιο Fritz που έχει το προφίλ του ΟΤΕ.
> Με οποιοδήποτε άλλο router με δυνατότητα VoIP, αρκεί να πάρουμε τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας.
> Τα παραπάνω μόνο σε ΟΤΕ. Με οποιονδήποτε άλλο πάροχο, παντρευόμαστε την συσκευή του (εκτός αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία).


Φίλε σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Δηλαδή για να έχουμε σωστό δίκτυο στο σπίτι μας θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί το ONT στο WAN port του ρούτερ του ISP και μετά να συνδέσουμε το δικό μας router σε μια θύρα LAN στο κάθε σαπάκι του ISP με δίκτυο 100mbit...
Ωραία πράγματα...

----------


## Black3539

> Φίλε σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> Δηλαδή για να έχουμε σωστό δίκτυο στο σπίτι μας θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί το ONT στο WAN port του ρούτερ του ISP και μετά να συνδέσουμε το δικό μας router σε μια θύρα LAN στο κάθε σαπάκι του ISP με δίκτυο 100mbit...
> Ωραία πράγματα...


Τα τελευταία ρούτερ που δίνουν οι ISP, οπως είναι το Speedport Plus για τον ΟΤΕ και το Sercomm H300s για την Vodafone έχουν 1GBps σύνδεση στο Lan, οπότε δεν παίζει κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## jkoukos

Ειδικά σε FTTH και λόγω απαίτησης της δράσης (δυνατότητα άμεσης αναβάθμισης της ταχύτητας), οι συσκευές που δίνουν έχουν Gigabit θύρες.

----------


## panoc

Αρα σε FTTH δε μπορουμε να βαλουμε δικο μας ρουτερ πανω στο ΟΝΤ ?

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά μπορείς. Το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει με την VoIP τηλεφωνία.
Εκτός του ΟΤΕ σε κανέναν άλλο πάροχο δεν δουλεύει σε άλλη συσκευή εκτός της δικής τους, άρα την παντρεύεσαι.

----------


## Lord_British

> Μια χαρά μπορείς. Το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει με την VoIP τηλεφωνία.
> Εκτός του ΟΤΕ σε κανέναν άλλο πάροχο δεν δουλεύει σε άλλη συσκευή εκτός της δικής τους, άρα την παντρεύεσαι.


Έστω ότι αφήνουμε στην άκρη το κομμάτι της τηλεφωνίας και βάλουμε δικό μας ρούτερ , η σύνδεση με το ΟΝΤ πως γίνεται;
Ξέρουμε τον τύπο του ONT του ΟΤΕ για να δούμε προδιαγραφές;

----------


## panoc

> Μια χαρά μπορείς. Το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει με την VoIP τηλεφωνία.
> Εκτός του ΟΤΕ σε κανέναν άλλο πάροχο δεν δουλεύει σε άλλη συσκευή εκτός της δικής τους, άρα την παντρεύεσαι.


Eγω Σκαγιοπουλειο ειμαι, αν θυμαμαι καλα ο ΟΤΕ ειναι σκαψει (οταν σκαψει...) και ΟΤΕ ειμαι ηδη.
Τωρα εχω το asus για ιντερνετ και το speedport κανει κληση ppoe για τηλεφωνια μονο (πανω στο asus).
Εαν βαλω στο ONT το asus, δε μπορει να μπει το speedport σε double nat για τη τηλεφωνια ? (εφοσον φανταζομαι δε θα γινεται κληση ppoe).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έστω ότι αφήνουμε στην άκρη το κομμάτι της τηλεφωνίας και βάλουμε δικό μας ρούτερ , η σύνδεση με το ΟΝΤ πως γίνεται;
> Ξέρουμε τον τύπο του ONT του ΟΤΕ για να δούμε προδιαγραφές;


Απευθείας στο ONT δεν μπορείς να βάλεις το δικό σου ρούτερ θα πρέπει να βάλεις του παρόχου για να πάρει την VoIP τηλεφωνία και μετά ακολουθείς τους οδηγούς από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα για να συνδέσεις το δικό σου εκτός αν αυτό είναι π.χ fritzbox ή κάποιο άλλο που υποστηρίζει VoIP οπότε αν ο πάροχος είναι η COSMOTE παίρνεις τους κωδικούς και το συνδέεις με το ONT μέσω της WAN.

----------


## jkoukos

> Έστω ότι αφήνουμε στην άκρη το κομμάτι της τηλεφωνίας και βάλουμε δικό μας ρούτερ , η σύνδεση με το ΟΝΤ πως γίνεται;
> Ξέρουμε τον τύπο του ONT του ΟΤΕ για να δούμε προδιαγραφές;





> Απευθείας στο ONT δεν μπορείς να βάλεις το δικό σου ρούτερ θα πρέπει να βάλεις του παρόχου για να πάρει την VoIP τηλεφωνία και μετά ακολουθείς τους οδηγούς από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα για να συνδέσεις το δικό σου εκτός αν αυτό είναι π.χ fritzbox ή κάποιο άλλο που υποστηρίζει VoIP οπότε αν ο πάροχος είναι η COSMOTE παίρνεις τους κωδικούς και το συνδέεις με το ONT μέσω της WAN.


Αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία, πίσω από το ΟΝΤ μπορεί να μπει οποιοδήποτε Router ή DSL Router (που μπορεί να παίξει ως σκέτο router μέσω WAN θύρας). Η σύνδεση των 2 συσκευών γίνεται με καλώδιο δικτύου.
Δεν έχει σημασία ο τύπος του ΟΝΤ. Μπορεί να είναι Nokia ή Huawei (αυτά δίνουν μέχρι τώρα).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία, πίσω από το ΟΝΤ μπορεί να μπει οποιοδήποτε Router ή DSL Router (που μπορεί να παίξει ως σκέτο router μέσω WAN θύρας). Η σύνδεση των 2 συσκευών γίνεται με καλώδιο δικτύου.
> Δεν έχει σημασία ο τύπος του ΟΝΤ. Μπορεί να είναι Nokia ή Huawei (αυτά δίνουν μέχρι τώρα).


λάθος μου δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση του φίλου μας

έχεις απόλυτα δίκιο

είσαι σωστός σε αυτά που λες.

----------


## terism69

Τι γίνετε σε περίπτωση που σε μια πολυκατοικία θέλει μονο ένας άντε πολύ δυο να βάλουν οπτική ίνα στα διαμερίσματα τους προχωρεί κανονικά η εγκατασταση η είναι ασύμφορο για το παροχο οποτε λεει όχι

----------


## Iris07

Προχωράει κανονικά και με έναν...
και ο πάροχος βάζει κουτιά σε κάθε όροφο.. για όποτεε... θέλει κάποιος να πάρει!

----------


## Black3539

> Τι γίνετε σε περίπτωση που σε μια πολυκατοικία θέλει μονο ένας άντε πολύ δυο να βάλουν οπτική ίνα στα διαμερίσματα τους προχωρεί κανονικά η εγκατασταση η είναι ασύμφορο για το παροχο οποτε λεει όχι


Ναι, κανονικά γίνεται αλλα περνάει κανονικά σε όλη την πολυκατοικία ετσι σε περιπτωση που στο μέλλον θέλει καποιος να το έχει ετοιμο

----------


## terism69

το κατάλαβα αυτό απλός ρωτώ γιατι σε αυτο μήνυμα (Φώτο) ο jkoukos γραφεί (Με τα ποσά αυτά φαίνεται ότι για να είναι στα ίσα, χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 5-6 συνδέσεις ανά οικοδομή. Το κέρδος (οπότε λογικά θα πέσουν οι χρεώσεις) θα έρθει πολύ αργότερα και ανάλογα την αύξηση των συνδέσεων) 

αυτο συμφέρει  τον παροχο –χους να κάνει την εγκατάσταση αφού έτσι και αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον αφού θα εξαργυρωθούν μονο 1-2 κουπόνια

----------


## Iris07

Ο φίλος jkoukos απλώς αναλύει το ζήτημα..
άλλο το το ισχύει στην πράξη..

----------


## jkoukos

Πρόσεξε ποια είναι η διαφορά. Δεν το λένε τέλος εγκατάστασης αλλά σύνδεσης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι άσχετα αν η υποδομή έχει πλήρως ολοκληρωθεί σε μία οικοδομή, εν τούτοις κάθε φορά που θα γίνεται μία νέα σύνδεση σε αυτήν, θα καταβάλλεται.

Οπότε σε βάθος χρόνου θα καλυφθεί το συνολικό κόστος εγκατάστασης του παρόχου και λογικά κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα υπάρχει μειωσή του, ειδικά αν σταματήσει το κουπόνι της έκπτωσης.

----------


## Zer0c00L

να προσθέσω εδώ ότι τώρα που υπάρχει η δράση SuperFast BroadBand (sfbb.gr) και επιδοτείται συμφέρει να γίνει εγκατάσταση υποδομής FTTH σε μια οικοδομή (ακίνητο)
καθώς αργότερα που δεν θα υπάρχει η δράση άρα δεν θα υπάρχει επιδότηση αν μια οικοδομή (ακίνητο) θέλει να βάλει εγκατάσταση υποδομής FTTH αυτή θα κοστίζει...

----------


## nikgr

η επιδότηση ειναι απλά το τυράκι για τους beta testers.
Σιγα μη στοιχίζει τόσα χρήματα μετά απο λίγα χρόνια αν θέλουν οι συνδρομητές να κάνουν μαζικά αιτήσεις

----------


## Zer0c00L

> η επιδότηση ειναι απλά το τυράκι για τους beta testers.
> Σιγα μη στοιχίζει τόσα χρήματα μετά απο λίγα χρόνια αν θέλουν οι συνδρομητές να κάνουν αίτηση


φίλε μου δεν διαφωνώ ότι η υπόθεση έχει λίγο "τυράκι" 

αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι για να γίνουν εργασίες απαιτεί άδεια από το δήμο για να σκάψουν σε δρόμο/πεζοδρόμιο

επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι μετά χρειάζεται να κάνουν κεντρική εγκατάσταση στο ακίνητο (οικοδομή) κεντρικού κατανεμητή και κατανεμητών ορόφου

όλα αυτά έχουν κάποιο κόστος...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> φίλε μου δεν διαφωνώ ότι η υπόθεση έχει λίγο "τυράκι" 
> 
> αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι για να γίνουν εργασίες απαιτεί άδεια από το δήμο για να σκάψουν σε δρόμο/πεζοδρόμιο
> 
> επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι μετά χρειάζεται να κάνουν κεντρική εγκατάσταση στο ακίνητο (οικοδομή) κεντρικού κατανεμητή και κατανεμητών ορόφου
> 
> όλα αυτά έχουν κάποιο κόστος...


Nα τα πάρουν από τον ΕΝΦΙΑ που έχουμε ήδη πληρώσει.  :Mad: 
Αυτά αυξάνουν την αξία του ακινήτου, όσο είναι αρχή.
Αρκετά αργότερα θα γίνει σαν το νερό, οπότε θα είναι μειονεκτικό ένα ακίνητο χωρίς οπτική.

----------


## cyberten

Γιατί από τα 86 χιλιάδες κτήρια χτες το απόγευμα ο αριθμός ελαττώθηκε πάλι στα 58.549 κτήρια; Τί μπορεί να συνέβει;

----------


## adiS

> Γιατί από τα 86 χιλιάδες κτήρια χτες το απόγευμα ο αριθμός ελαττώθηκε πάλι στα 58.549 κτήρια; Τί μπορεί να συνέβει;


από ότι φαίνεται κάτι λάθος έκαναν με την αρχική οθόνη. Γιατί, ενώ είχε μπει ο Τ.Κ. μου 61100 δεν το βγάζει πλέον στην αρχική οθόνη.

Αν όμως κάνω έλεγχο μου βγάζει το μήνυμα που έβγαζε από την στιγμή που είχε μπει για πρώτη φορά

"Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
Πατήστε εδώ για να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το κουπόνι συμμετοχής σας.
Θα ειδοποιηθείτε μέσω email μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιαδήποτε προσφορά SFBB υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξαργυρώσετε το κουπόνι σας στον πάροχο της επιλογής σας."

----------


## masteripper

> Γιατί από τα 86 χιλιάδες κτήρια χτες το απόγευμα ο αριθμός ελαττώθηκε πάλι στα 58.549 κτήρια; Τί μπορεί να συνέβει;


είπα και εγώ αρχίζει το Altzheimer...πάλι καλά ησύχασα...

----------


## Zer0c00L

Εσείς λέτε για αυτό

Παρακαλάτε να γίνουν εργασίες οπτικών ινών για να βάλετε.

Εγώ πριν από λίγες ώρες ήμουν στο Ηράκλειο Αττικής παντού καμπίνες ακόμα και οπτικών ινών , παντού καλώδια οπτικών ινών περασμένα , παντού φρεάτια , παντού υποδοχή στις οικοδομές
Αλλά καμία συνδεμένη.? 

Αμέσως σκέφτηκα άλλες περιοχές που παρακαλούν για να γίνουν όλα αυτά...

----------


## adiS

> Εσείς λέτε για αυτό
> 
> Παρακαλάτε να γίνουν εργασίες οπτικών ινών για να βάλετε.
> 
> Εγώ πριν από λίγες ώρες ήμουν στο Ηράκλειο Αττικής παντού καμπίνες ακόμα και οπτικών ινών , παντού καλώδια οπτικών ινών περασμένα , παντού φρεάτια , παντού υποδοχή στις οικοδομές
> Αλλά καμία συνδεμένη.? 
> 
> Αμέσως σκέφτηκα άλλες περιοχές που παρακαλούν για να γίνουν όλα αυτά...


Στατιστικά να το πάρεις ποιος πραγματικά γνωρίζει για το τι σημαίνει οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι, ή ποιος πραγματικά χρειάζεται σήμερα 100Mbps γραμμή.

Το ποσοστό είναι σίγουρα μικρό, οπότε οποιαδήποτε περιοχή και να παρακαλάει να μπει οπτική είναι, πάλι το ποσοστό που θα βάλει θα είναι μικρό.

Το ποσοστό θα ήταν μεγάλο αν πήγαινε σε περιοχή που υπάρχουν εταιρείες-γραφεία, και χρειάζονται την οπτική για να έχουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.

Εδώ βλέπεις τον περισσότερο κόσμο δεν βάζει vdsl γιατί του φτάνει η adsl που έχουν. Είτε οικονομικά είτε σαν ταχύτητα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εσείς λέτε για αυτό
> 
> Παρακαλάτε να γίνουν εργασίες οπτικών ινών για να βάλετε.
> 
> Εγώ πριν από λίγες ώρες ήμουν στο Ηράκλειο Αττικής παντού καμπίνες ακόμα και οπτικών ινών , παντού καλώδια οπτικών ινών περασμένα , παντού φρεάτια , παντού υποδοχή στις οικοδομές
> Αλλά καμία συνδεμένη.? 
> 
> Αμέσως σκέφτηκα άλλες περιοχές που παρακαλούν για να γίνουν όλα αυτά...


Kai βέβαια παρακαλάμε.

Σαράντα Εκκλησιών Νέα Σμύρνη, 2 βήματα από την πλατεία και 2 βήματα από ΑΚ, τα σκαψίματα δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει και μόνο ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει vdsl, οι άλλοι δύο μόνο adsl και αν σ'αρέσει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στατιστικά να το πάρεις ποιος πραγματικά γνωρίζει για το τι σημαίνει οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι, ή ποιος πραγματικά χρειάζεται σήμερα 100Mbps γραμμή.
> 
> Το ποσοστό είναι σίγουρα μικρό, οπότε οποιαδήποτε περιοχή και να παρακαλάει να μπει οπτική είναι, πάλι το ποσοστό που θα βάλει θα είναι μικρό.
> 
> Το ποσοστό θα ήταν μεγάλο αν πήγαινε σε περιοχή που υπάρχουν εταιρείες-γραφεία, και χρειάζονται την οπτική για να έχουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.
> 
> Εδώ βλέπεις τον περισσότερο κόσμο δεν βάζει vdsl γιατί του φτάνει η adsl που έχουν. Είτε οικονομικά είτε σαν ταχύτητα.


αν προτιμά να έχει "έως" 24 που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα έχει 14-15 καθώς με δυσκολία θα έχει 18 και πάνω...τι να πω...

όταν έχεις στην περιοχή σου "σάπιες" καμπίνες και χάλια ταχύτητες ADSL θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να μην βάζεις οπτική ίνα (η οποία επιδοτείται αυτή την στιγμή) ή έστω VDSL από νέα καμπίνα

σε μια περιοχή που αναβαθμίστηκε από το μηδέν

τώρα δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια "σάπια" καμπίνα τουλάχιστον στο κέντρο του ηρακλείου (σταθμός ΗΣΑΠ)

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στατιστικά να το πάρεις ποιος πραγματικά γνωρίζει για το τι σημαίνει οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι, ή *ποιος πραγματικά χρειάζεται σήμερα 100Mbps γραμμή.
> *
> Το ποσοστό είναι σίγουρα μικρό, οπότε οποιαδήποτε περιοχή και να παρακαλάει να μπει οπτική είναι, πάλι το ποσοστό που θα βάλει θα είναι μικρό.
> 
> Το ποσοστό θα ήταν μεγάλο αν πήγαινε σε περιοχή που υπάρχουν εταιρείες-γραφεία, και χρειάζονται την οπτική για να έχουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.
> 
> Εδώ βλέπεις τον περισσότερο κόσμο δεν βάζει vdsl γιατί του φτάνει η adsl που έχουν. Είτε οικονομικά είτε σαν ταχύτητα.


Ολοι σχεδόν χρειάζονται ένα αξιοπρεπές internet που να δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα. 
Αν είναι 50 ή 100 λίγο απασχολεί.
Δεν υπάρχει παντού αξιοπρεπές 50άρι.
Κάποιοι έχουν ακόμα αναξιοπρεπές 7άρι.

Ολα αυτά σε λογικές τιμές.

ΥΓ
Οι πάροχοι τα ίδια θα εισπράξουν είτε πάνε την οπτική σε διαμέρισμα είτε σε γραφείο.
Τους συμφέρει να πάνε σε πολυκατοικίες σε πυκνοδομημένες περιοχές.
Και θα απασχολείται και το δίκτυό τους πολύ λιγότερο  :Razz:

----------


## adiS

αν έχουν παλιό συμβόλαιο που πληρώνουν 20 ευρώ την 24άρα πάνω κάτω, το να πάνε στα 30+ ευρώ για κάποιον που δεν ασχολείται δεν θα πάει.





> Ολοι σχεδόν χρειάζονται ένα αξιοπρεπές internet που να δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα. 
> Αν είναι 50 ή 100 λίγο απασχολεί.
> Δεν υπάρχει παντού αξιοπρεπές 50άρι.
> Κάποιοι έχουν ακόμα αναξιοπρεπές 7άρι.
> 
> Ολα αυτά σε λογικές τιμές.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Οι πάροχοι τα ίδια θα εισπράξουν είτε πάνε την οπτική σε διαμέρισμα είτε σε γραφείο.
> Τους συμφέρει να πάνε σε πολυκατοικίες σε πυκνοδομημένες περιοχές.



όταν λες όλοι, πόσοι είναι στην Ελλάδα 50+ χρονών, που δεν ασχολούνται με το ίντερνετ. Μόνο αν έχουν παιδί που ασχολείται και πρήζει για να βάλουν γρηγορότερη γραμμή.

Οι γονείς που έχουν 50άρα forthnet και δεν ανοίγει το λαπτοπ ο πατέρας μου, όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί έβαλε 50άρα, μου είπε, ε για όταν έρχεστε. Ήταν στην ίδια τιμή γιατί έχει full pack nova.

Το έβαλε δηλαδή λόγο marketing, αν το έλεγαν 20 ευρώ παραπάνω, δεν θα το έβαζε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> αν έχουν παλιό συμβόλαιο που πληρώνουν 20 ευρώ την 24άρα πάνω κάτω, το να πάνε στα 30+ ευρώ για κάποιον που δεν ασχολείται δεν θα πάει.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> όταν λες όλοι, πόσοι είναι στην Ελλάδα 50+ χρονών, που δεν ασχολούνται με το ίντερνετ. Μόνο αν έχουν παιδί που ασχολείται και πρήζει για να βάλουν γρηγορότερη γραμμή.
> 
> Οι γονείς που έχουν 50άρα forthnet και δεν ανοίγει το λαπτοπ ο πατέρας μου, όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί έβαλε 50άρα, μου είπε, ε για όταν έρχεστε. Ήταν στην ίδια τιμή γιατί έχει full pack nova.
> ...


59 χρονών, γυναίκα που εργάζεται.
Ψάχνει να ξεφύγει από το 7άαρι της voda στην Νέα Σμύρνη.
vdsl μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, οπότε μόνο αν σπάσει το δίχρονο συμβόλαιο.
25 πληρώνει τώρα στην voda.
Eυχαρίστως θα έδινε τα άλλα 10 για αξιοπρεπές internet ( πάρτυ θα κάνουνε με 100άρα και 36 €/μήνα)
Η κόρη της πρότεινε να πληρώνει το 10άρικο από τα δικά της. Θέλει το upload λόγω γραφιστικών και βίντεο.

Αλλά δεν..

----------


## adiS

> 59 χρονών, γυναίκα που εργάζεται.
> Ψάχνει να ξεφύγει από το 7άαρι της voda στην Νέα Σμύρνη.
> vdsl μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, οπότε μόνο αν σπάσει το δίχρονο συμβόλαιο.
> 25 πληρώνει τώρα στην voda.
> Eυχαρίστως θα έδινε τα άλλα 10 για αξιοπρεπές internet ( πάρτυ θα κάνουνε με 100άρα και 36 €/μήνα)
> Η κόρη της πρότεινε να πληρώνει το 10άρικο από τα δικά της. Θέλει το upload λόγω γραφιστικών και βίντεο.
> 
> Αλλά δεν..


εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν παραδείγματα από όλες τις μεριές.

Εγώ μιλάω ποια είναι η πλειοψηφία, πόσοι δηλαδή χρειάζονται 100άρα και ftth. Γιατί από εκεί ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν παραδείγματα από όλες τις μεριές.
> 
> Εγώ μιλάω ποια είναι η πλειοψηφία, πόσοι δηλαδή χρειάζονται 100άρα και ftth. Γιατί από εκεί ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση.


εγώ πάντως δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ στο μυαλό μου μια περιοχή όπως το Ηράκλειο Αττικής (γύρω από τον σταθμό του ΗΣΑΠ) να μην θέλει κανείς σύνδεση οπτικών ινών (φυσικό πρόσωπο ή νομικό πρόσωπο) η οποία επιδοτείται για δύο χρόνια και το κόστος της είναι λιγότερο (το φέρνω παράδειγμα από ότι πλήρωνα όταν είχα VDSL με αυτά που πληρώνω τώρα που έχω FTTH και πίστεψε με είναι πολύ λιγότερα).

----------


## adiS

> εγώ πάντως δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ στο μυαλό μου μια περιοχή όπως το Ηράκλειο Αττικής (γύρω από τον σταθμό του ΗΣΑΠ) να μην θέλει κανείς σύνδεση οπτικών ινών η οποία επιδοτείται για δύο χρόνια και το κόστος της είναι λιγότερο (το φέρνω παράδειγμα από ότι πλήρωνα όταν είχα VDSL με αυτά που πληρώνω τώρα που έχω FTTH και πίστεψε με είναι πολύ λιγότερα).


μαζί σου, έλα που όμως γίνεται. Επίσης, οι εταιρείες δεν έχουν διαφήμιση και πολύ το ftth ή ακόμα και το κουπόνι.

----------


## konenas

> Kai βέβαια παρακαλάμε.
> 
> Σαράντα Εκκλησιών Νέα Σμύρνη, 2 βήματα από την πλατεία και 2 βήματα από ΑΚ, τα σκαψίματα δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει και μόνο ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει vdsl, οι άλλοι δύο μόνο adsl και αν σ'αρέσει.


Σε αυτό τον δρόμο έχω κάνει αίτηση στο sfbb και περιμένω ...

Πάντως  για Σέρρες έχει https://optiland.gr/ και φθηνά 100άρα και 200άρα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> μαζί σου, έλα που όμως γίνεται. Επίσης, οι εταιρείες δεν έχουν διαφήμιση και πολύ το ftth ή ακόμα και το κουπόνι.


το κουπόνι από την δράση SuperFast BroadBand (sfbb.gr) έχει διαφημιστεί

----------


## badweed

> Σε αυτό τον δρόμο έχω κάνει αίτηση στο sfbb και περιμένω ...
> 
> Πάντως  για Σέρρες έχει https://optiland.gr/ και φθηνά 100άρα και 200άρα


σε σχεση με την ιναλαν , τετραπλασια τιμη εχει .

----------


## Zer0c00L

> σε σχεση με την ιναλαν , τετραπλασια τιμη εχει .


και θα πρότεινα να το ψάξεις γιατί δεν έχουν ακουστεί και καλά σχόλια για την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.

----------


## uncharted

_"Το SFBB κουπόνι είναι εξαργυρώσιμο μέχρι την 31η Μαρτίου 2020. Τα SFBB κουπόνια που δεν θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έως την 31η Μαρτίου 2020 ακυρώνονται."_

Στην περιοχή μου πάντως δεν το βλέπω να έρχεται πριν το deadline... άρα παίζει και να χαθεί το κουπόνι (αν δεν γίνει παράταση).  :Thinking:

----------


## ThReSh

Μπορεί να ξαναπάρει παράταση, who knows...

----------


## Black3539

> εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν παραδείγματα από όλες τις μεριές.
> 
> Εγώ μιλάω ποια είναι η πλειοψηφία, πόσοι δηλαδή χρειάζονται 100άρα και ftth. Γιατί από εκεί ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση.


Αυτή την στιγμή μια 4μελη οικογένεια χρειάζεται *τουλάχιστον* μια VDSL γραμμή, γιατι το 1 upload που βγάζει η ADSL δεν φτάνει ούτε για 2 συσκευές... Για φαντάσου σε σπίτι με 8-10 συσκευές (τηλεοράσεις, κινητά,PC,Xbox κτλ.)
Η FTTH μπορεί τουλάχιστον τώρα να μην είναι απαραίτητη, αλλα στο μέλλον θα χρειαστεί και καλό είναι να υπάρχουν έτοιμες οι υποδομές και ας μην τις χρησιμοποιεί κανείς στην παρούσα φάση...

----------


## Iris07

*Αναβάθμιση έγινε τελικά!!*

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *91.169* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Aurumnus

> _"Το SFBB κουπόνι είναι εξαργυρώσιμο μέχρι την 31η Μαρτίου 2020. Τα SFBB κουπόνια που δεν θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έως την 31η Μαρτίου 2020 ακυρώνονται."_
> 
> Στην περιοχή μου πάντως δεν το βλέπω να έρχεται πριν το deadline... άρα παίζει και να χαθεί το κουπόνι (αν δεν γίνει παράταση).


Το πιο πιθανό είναι να πάρει παράταση.

Πόσες έχει πάρει ως τώρα;

----------


## Iris07

Μία...

Το κεφάλαιο για την δράση είχε μείνει αδιάθετο..  :Cool:

----------


## Zer0c00L

θα πάρει και άλλη παράταση...

μέχρι να μπει σε όλη την επικράτεια οπτικές ίνες έχουμε μέλλον...

----------


## uncharted

> θα πάρει και άλλη παράταση...
> 
> μέχρι να μπει σε όλη την επικράτεια οπτικές ίνες έχουμε μέλλον...


Φέεεεεεετα... σαν τις αστυνομικές ταυτότητες!  :Razz:

----------


## Aurumnus

Η δράση αφορά για περιοχές σε απόσταση γύρω στα 500 μέτρα, που δεν θα πάρουν καμπίνες VDSL, σωστά;

----------


## jkoukos

Αφορά οποιαδήποτε περιοχή που υπάρχει ή είναι στον σχεδιασμό κάθε παρόχου για υπηρεσία FTTH (GPON), χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση.
Απλά εκτός λίγων αστικών κέντρων, στην πλειοψηφία γίνεται σε περιοχές έως τα 550 μέτρα περιμετρικά αυτών, αφού στις άλλες έχουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό νέες καμπίνες VDSL Vectoring.

----------


## uncharted

Άρα όσοι είναι σχετικά κοντά στο Α/Κ, πάνε καρφωτοί για FTTH, έτσι; Ούτε καν G.Fast/FTTB (ως ενδιάμεσο στάδιο)...

----------


## Aurumnus

Από ριγμένοι, θα καταλήξουν φουλ ευνοημένοι. Αυτά είναι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Άρα όσοι είναι σχετικά κοντά στο Α/Κ, πάνε καρφωτοί για FTTH, έτσι; Ούτε καν G.Fast/FTTB (ως ενδιάμεσο στάδιο)...


Αυτό δείχνει η μέχρι σήμερα πρακτική των παρόχων.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτό δείχνει η μέχρι σήμερα πρακτική των παρόχων.


ακριβώς έτσι όπως τα λέει ο jkoukos

εγώ στο Παγκράτι έπαιρνα από Α/Κ VDSL η καμπίνα που ανήκει η οικοδομή είναι από αυτές που δεν αναβαθμίζονται...

έτσι η δράση και το FTTH ήταν μονόδρομος για εμένα.

----------


## uncharted

Πάντως από GPON modem/routers δεν βλέπω πολλές επιλογές στην αγορά.

Τουλάχιστον χωρίς xDSL driver (τόσο εμπορικό μυστικό πια?) υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα παραπάνω να δούμε και aftermarket firmwares (Tomato κλπ.)...

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως από GPON modem/routers δεν βλέπω πολλές επιλογές στην αγορά.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον χωρίς xDSL driver (τόσο εμπορικό μυστικό πια?) υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα παραπάνω να δούμε και aftermarket firmwares (Tomato κλπ.)...


Δύσκολα θα δεις καθώς  λόγο του τρόπου που δουλεύει το gpon (shared) συνήθως το δίνουν οι πάροχοι κλειδωμένο,  όπως δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά cable διαθέσιμα στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πάντως από GPON modem/routers δεν βλέπω πολλές επιλογές στην αγορά.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον χωρίς xDSL driver (τόσο εμπορικό μυστικό πια?) υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα παραπάνω να δούμε και aftermarket firmwares (Tomato κλπ.)...


ακόμα και αν βρεις από την αγορά τέτοια συσκευή

πως θα την ρυθμίσεις καθώς είναι κλειδωμένες οι ρυθμίσεις σε όσους έχουν FTTH δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση

σε κανέναν καθαρά εξοπλισμό που έχει σχέση με το FTTH η μόνη πρόσβαση που έχεις είναι στο εκάστοτε ρούτερ που δίνουν COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND
ούτε καν στον εξοπλισμό της INALAN που είναι Modem/Router για FTTH 
φαντάζομαι ισχύουν τα ίδια και για την HCN και όσες άλλες υπάρχουν.

----------


## uncharted

> Δύσκολα θα δεις καθώς  λόγο του τρόπου που δουλεύει το gpon (shared) συνήθως το δίνουν οι πάροχοι κλειδωμένο,  όπως δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά cable διαθέσιμα στο εξωτερικό.


Είναι κλειδωμένο α λα Cable/DOCSIS με βάση την MAC address ή εννοείς άλλο κλείδωμα;




> ακόμα και αν βρεις από την αγορά τέτοια συσκευή
> 
> πως θα την ρυθμίσεις καθώς είναι κλειδωμένες οι ρυθμίσεις σε όσους έχουν FTTH δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση
> 
> σε κανέναν καθαρά εξοπλισμό που έχει σχέση με το FTTH η μόνη πρόσβαση που έχεις είναι στο εκάστοτε ρούτερ που δίνουν COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND
> ούτε καν στον εξοπλισμό της INALAN που είναι Modem/Router για FTTH 
> φαντάζομαι ισχύουν τα ίδια και για την HCN και όσες άλλες υπάρχουν.


Το θέμα με το CPE που δίνουν είναι αν κάνει αυτά που πρέπει να κάνει ή αν υπάρχουν θέματα με NAT translation κλπ.

Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει εδώ μέσα σχετικό θέμα με την HCN.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είναι κλειδωμένο α λα Cable/DOCSIS με βάση την MAC address ή εννοείς άλλο κλείδωμα;
> 
> 
> Το θέμα με το CPE που δίνουν είναι αν κάνει αυτά που πρέπει να κάνει ή αν υπάρχουν θέματα με NAT translation κλπ.
> 
> Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει εδώ μέσα σχετικό θέμα με την HCN.


δεν ξέρω για την HCN απλά την ανάφερα ότι λογικά ισχύει και σε αυτήν ότι ισχύει στους άλλους

σε ότι αφορά την COSMOTE το Router (Speedport Plus) που δίνουν (από την στιγμή που δίνουν τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης/ονόματα χρήστη/κωδικούς) έχεις την πλήρη ρύθμιση
επίσης λόγω της παραπάνω ευκολίας αν έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα μπορείς να πάρεις ένα Fritzbox 7xxx και να έχεις ένα πολύ καλό Router και φυσικά την διαχείριση της VoIP τηλεφωνίας
αλλιώς συνδυάζεις αυτό που σου δίνει με άλλο που έχεις αγοράσει από το εμπόριο (προσωπικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα ακόμα και με το NAT/Port Forward.

ότι αφορά το κουτάκι της NOKIA καταλαβαίνω τους περιορισμούς που απαγορεύουν να έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτό.

----------


## uncharted

> δεν ξέρω για την HCN απλά την ανάφερα ότι λογικά ισχύει και σε αυτήν ότι ισχύει στους άλλους
> 
> σε ότι αφορά την COSMOTE το Router (Speedport Plus) που δίνουν (από την στιγμή που δίνουν τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης/ονόματα χρήστη/κωδικούς) έχεις την πλήρη ρύθμιση
> επίσης λόγω της παραπάνω ευκολίας αν έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα μπορείς να πάρεις ένα Fritzbox 7xxx και να έχεις ένα πολύ καλό Router και φυσικά την διαχείριση της VoIP τηλεφωνίας
> αλλιώς συνδυάζεις αυτό που σου δίνει με άλλο που έχεις αγοράσει από το εμπόριο (προσωπικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα ακόμα και με το NAT/Port Forward.
> 
> ότι αφορά το κουτάκι της NOKIA καταλαβαίνω τους περιορισμούς που απαγορεύουν να έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτό.


Περί NAT εννοούσα το Full Cone NAT έναντι του Symmetric. Γνωστό θέμα, ειδικά στα Technicolor (το port forward δεν βοηθάει σε κάτι, μιας και γίνεται UDP hole punching με το STUN πρωτόκολλο αυτόματα).

Αν έχεις ασχοληθεί με p2p online gaming, πιθανόν θα το έχεις ακουστά (από εποχές XBOX 360).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Περί NAT εννοούσα το Full Cone NAT έναντι του Symmetric. Γνωστό θέμα, ειδικά στα Technicolor (το port forward δεν βοηθάει σε κάτι, μιας και γίνεται UDP hole punching με το STUN πρωτόκολλο αυτόματα).
> 
> Αν έχεις ασχοληθεί με p2p online gaming, πιθανόν θα το έχεις ακουστά (από εποχές XBOX 360).


επειδή σχεδόν πάντα (εκτός μιας εποχής που την πάτησα και έγινα συνδρομητής NETONE/ON TELECOMS) ήμουν στην COSMOTE ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα θέμα με το ΝΑΤ (με μια εξαίρεση όταν είχα VDSL και το ZTE ZXDSL 931 VII που δεν υποστήριζε NAT Looppack) και με το Port Forward 

έχω ασχοληθεί με p2p online gaming (έχω το xbox 360 slim ακόμα στην κατοχή μου και ενεργό)

ασχολούμαι επίσης και με άλλα πράγματα που θέλω το NAT και το PORT FORWARD να τα ελέγχω εγώ.

δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στα Technicolor και γενικά στα router που δίνουν οι πάροχοι 
ευτυχώς με την COSMOTE δεν έχω θέμα καθώς όταν αποφασίσω πιο router θα βάλω(γιατί δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα) αν είναι Fritzbox μια χαρά συνεργάζεται με όλα αν είναι κάτι άλλο θα το βάλω μαζί με το Speedport Plus.

----------


## konenas

Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι παίζει με το 1Gbps 
Δίνεται η δυνατότητα για αναβάθμιση αλλά με τι τιμή;

Επειδή μου ήρθε το κουπόνι και είδα προσφορά 10/100 εκεί με 34€ wind και 34,90 otenet αλλά στο σάιτ της wind γράφει για 29€ μόνο!!!

Ξέρει κανείς αν στην τιμή αυτή έχουμε μία γραμμή φωνής ή δυο;

Ακόμη θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσω την εγκατάσταση ή την αναβάθμιση σε 1Gbps, γιατί το κουπόνι γράφει δωρεάν ενώ κάποιος από τους τιμοκαταλόγους λέει πως πληρώνεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι παίζει με το 1Gbps 
> Δίνεται η δυνατότητα για αναβάθμιση αλλά με τι τιμή;
> 
> Επειδή μου ήρθε το κουπόνι και είδα προσφορά 10/100 εκεί με 34€ wind και 34,90 otenet αλλά στο σάιτ της wind γράφει για 29€ μόνο!!!
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν στην τιμή αυτή έχουμε μία γραμμή φωνής ή δυο;
> 
> Ακόμη θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσω την εγκατάσταση ή την αναβάθμιση σε 1Gbps, γιατί το κουπόνι γράφει δωρεάν ενώ κάποιος από τους τιμοκαταλόγους λέει πως πληρώνεις.


Θα δοθεί κάποια στιγμή, για την ώρα δεν ξέρουμε,  το κουπόνι είναι επιδότηση



> To SFBB κουπόνι έχει συνολική οικονομική αξία που καλύπτει τις ακόλουθες παροχές:
> 
>     Διαδικτυακή σύνδεση υπερυψηλής ταχύτητας που επιδοτείται με 13€/μήνα, για μέγιστο διάστημα 24 μηνών
>     Εφάπαξ κόστος σύνδεσης που επιδοτείται με 48€


Είναι για συνδέσεις με FTTH  που συνήθως έχουν διαφορετική τιμή απο ότι   ή  fiber  με vdsl
στην wind βλεπω 42 ευρώ για την fiber plus,  θα πρέπει ακόμα να βάλεις μέσα στην τιμή και το κόστος ενεργοποίησης

----------


## minas

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι παίζει με το 1Gbps 
> Δίνεται η δυνατότητα για αναβάθμιση αλλά με τι τιμή;
> 
> Επειδή μου ήρθε το κουπόνι και είδα προσφορά 10/100 εκεί με 34€ wind και 34,90 otenet αλλά στο σάιτ της wind γράφει για 29€ μόνο!!!
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν στην τιμή αυτή έχουμε μία γραμμή φωνής ή δυο;
> 
> Ακόμη θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσω την εγκατάσταση ή την αναβάθμιση σε 1Gbps, γιατί το κουπόνι γράφει δωρεάν ενώ κάποιος από τους τιμοκαταλόγους λέει πως πληρώνεις.


Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει εμπορικό πρόγραμμα 1Gbps στο οικιακό FTTH.
Από τη στιγμή που θα είναι διαθέσιμο, η διαδικασία για να αναβαθμίσεις το 100Mbps FTHH σε Gbit θα είναι περίπου σαν να αλλάζεις 30Μbps VDSL σε 50Mbps VDSL.

----------


## konenas

*Spoiler:*




			Το πρόγραμμα:
Η επιδότηση της Δράσης SFBB ανέρχεται στα 13€/μήνα.
Όλα τα προγράμματα που συμμετέχουν στην Δράση SFBB παρέχονται με τεχνολογία FTTH
(Fiber-to-the-Home). Το τέλος ενεργοποίησης ανέρχεται στα 188€ χωρίς την επιδότηση
Δράσης SFBB (48€ εφάπαξ). Η τελική τιμή με την επιδότηση της Δράσης SFBB ανέρχεται στα
140€.
Η χρέωση του ποσού των 188€ (πριν από την επιδότηση της Δράσης SFBB) θα χρεώνεται ως
εξής: *73€ στο πρώτο λογαριασμό και 5€/μήνα για τους υπόλοιπους 23 μήνες μέχρι τη λήξη
της Δράσης SFBB/συμβολαίου.*
Όλες οι χρεώσεις περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%, τέλη σταθερής και τέλη κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Η διάρκεια του συμβολαίου είναι 24μήνες.

Πρόσβαση στο Internet:
Εξασφαλίζεται πρόσβαση στο Internet με πραγματική ταχύτητα καθόδου τουλάχιστον
100Mbps.


Προγράμματα που συμμετέχουν στην Δράση SFBB
  	WIND Fiber 100 Plus 	WIND Fiber 200 Plus 	WIND ONE 100Mbps 2GB 	WIND ONE 100Mbps 5GB 	WIND ONE 200Mbps 5GB 	WIND ONE 100Mbps Unlimited GB 	WIND ONE 200Mbps Unlimited GB
Ταχύτητα Internet (Download / Upload) 	*100 Mbps / 10 Mbps* 	200 Mbps / 20 Mbps 	100 Mbps / 10 Mbps 	100 Mbps / 10 Mbps 	200 Mbps / 20 Mbps 	100 Mbps / 10 Mbps 	200 Mbps / 20 Mbps
Κλήσεις προς Εθνικά σταθερά 	Απεριόριστες 	Απεριόριστες 	Απεριόριστες 	Απεριόριστες 	Απεριόριστες 	Απεριόριστες 	Απεριόριστες
Λεπτά ομιλίας προς Εθνικά κινητά 	300' 	300' 	180' 	300' 	300' 	1.500' 	1.500'
Λεπτά ομιλίας προς WIND/Q κινητά 	1500' 	1500' 	1500' 	1500' 	1500' 	1500' 	1500'
Mobile Internet (GB) 	- 	- 	2 	5 	5 	Aπεριόριστα 	Aπεριόριστα
Λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλους 	- 	- 	700' 	1500' 	1500' 	3000' 	3000'
SMS προς όλους 	- 	- 	70 	1500 	1500 	3000 	3000
Τιμή (προ επιδότησης Δράσης SFBB) 	*42 €* 	55 € 	70 € 	80 € 	93 € 	100 € 	113 €
Τελική τιμή με επιδότηση Δράσης SFBB (13€/μήνα) 	*29* € 	42 €




Άρα 29+5=34 κάθε μήνα και 73 στην αρχή

Όμως η δράση λέει 

*Τιμή προσφοράς (ανά μήνα): 	47,00 (34,00 €)
Κόστος σύνδεσης: 	48,00 (0,00 €)
Χρονική δέσμευση: 	24 μήνες*

----------


## Zer0c00L

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Το πρόγραμμα:
> Η επιδότηση της Δράσης SFBB ανέρχεται στα 13€/μήνα.
> Όλα τα προγράμματα που συμμετέχουν στην Δράση SFBB παρέχονται με τεχνολογία FTTH
> (Fiber-to-the-Home). Το τέλος ενεργοποίησης ανέρχεται στα 188€ χωρίς την επιδότηση
> ...


απλά η WIND 

Τιμή προσφοράς (ανά μήνα): 	47,00 (34,00 €)
Κόστος σύνδεσης: 	48,00 (0,00 €) 

Όλα τα προγράμματα που συμμετέχουν στην Δράση SFBB παρέχονται με τεχνολογία FTTH (Fiber-to-the-Home). Το τέλος ενεργοποίησης ανέρχεται στα 188€ (προ επιδότηση Δράσης SFBB).
Το εφάπαξ ποσό επιδότησης της Δράσης SFBB για το τέλος ενεργοποίησης ανέρχεται στα 48€.
Το ποσό αυτό θα χρεώνεται ως εξής: 73€ στο πρώτο λογαριασμό και 5€/μήνα για τους υπόλοιπους 23 μήνες μέχρι τη λήξη της Δράσης SFBB/συμβολαίου.

ενώ η COSMOTE/VODAFONE 

COSMOTE
Τιμή προσφοράς (ανά μήνα): 	47,90 (34,90 €)
Κόστος σύνδεσης: 	50,00 (2,00 €) 

VODAFONE
Τιμή προσφοράς (ανά μήνα): 	45,10 (32,10 €)
Κόστος σύνδεσης: 	50,00 (2,00 €) 

Το κόστος σύνδεσης των € 50,00 (προ επιδότησης Δράσης) είναι προσφορά και αποτελεί άθροισμα του τέλους ενεργοποίησης και του τέλους εγκατάστασης Οπτικής Ίνας. Μετά την επιδότηση των € 48 από τη Δράση, η χρέωση διαμορφώνεται σε € 2,00 εφάπαξ.

----------


## konenas

Ωραία!
Ήρθε το κουπόνι και βάζουμε γραμμή. 

Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορούμε να πούμε στον εγκαταστάτη που να έρθει η ίνα ή την φέρνει όπου θέλει εκείνος και εμείς κόβουμε το κεφάλι μας πώς να πάει στο δίκτυο μας;

Πχ 
να την φέρει από μια συγκεκριμένη μεριά της πολυκατοικίας ...
να την φέρει στο συγκεκριμένο μέρος του δωματίου ...

----------


## jkoukos

Καταρχήν η οπτική ίνα θα καταλήξει σε έναν κεντρικό κατανεμητή και μετά από ένας υποκατανεμητής σε κάθε όροφο, από τον οποίο θα συνδεθούν όλα τα διαμέρισμα αυτού (εφόσον γίνει αίτηση από τον ιδιοκτήτη).
Το που θα τοποθετηθούν και από που θα γίνει η όδευση, είναι θέμα μελέτης και συναπόφασης των τεχνικών της εταιρείας και του διαχειριστή της οικοδομής.

Για την σύνδεση των διαμερισμάτων συναποφασίζεται με τους ιδιοκτήτες αυτών και συνήθως η οπτική πρίζα και ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός (ONT) μπαίνει δίπλα στην πρώτη πρίζα της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα του ιδιοκτήτη που θα μπει ο Router και αν χρειαστεί να περαστεί καλώδιο δικτύου προς αυτόν.
Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και εξαρτάται από που θα γίνει η όδευση και πόσο εύκολο είναι να φθάσει στο σημείο που επιθυμεί ο ιδιοκτήτης.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο φίλος jkoukos είναι τα πράγματα.

----------


## kanenas3

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν πρέπει να είσαι ήδη συνδρομητής στην εταιρία που θα επιλέξεις για FTTH; Πχ αν είσαι Vodafone με VDSL και θέλει να βάλεις οπτική με Cosmote γίνεται απευθείας ή πρέπει πρώτα να μεταφερθώ στον OTE;

----------


## minas

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν πρέπει να είσαι ήδη συνδρομητής στην εταιρία που θα επιλέξεις για FTTH; Πχ αν είσαι Vodafone με VDSL και θέλει να βάλεις οπτική με Cosmote γίνεται απευθείας ή πρέπει πρώτα να μεταφερθώ στον OTE;


Δεν σε εμποδίζει κανείς να έχεις και VDSL και FTTH. Επομένως δεν υπάρχει καμία προϋπόθεση.
Τούτου λεχθέντος, εάν κάνεις αίτηση FTTH στην ίδια εταιρεία, πιθανότατα θα δεχτούν να σου διακόψουν το VDSL χωρίς τέλος διακοπής.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν σε εμποδίζει κανείς να έχεις και VDSL και FTTH. Επομένως δεν υπάρχει καμία προϋπόθεση.
> Τούτου λεχθέντος, εάν κάνεις αίτηση FTTH στην ίδια εταιρεία, πιθανότατα θα δεχτούν να σου διακόψουν το VDSL χωρίς τέλος διακοπής.


Δεν απαντάς σε αυτό που ρωτάω όμως. Έχω το ένα και θέλω να το αλλάξω με το άλλο, δε θέλω να τα έχω ταυτόχρονα. Θα πρέπει να είμαι στον ίδιο πάροχο ή μπορεί να γίνει απευθείας;

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς θα μιλάς για VDSL από το Αστικό Κέντρο.. όχι από καμπίνα..

Το ζήτημα στην περίπτωση σου, είναι ότι εάν θες να πας σε άλλη εταιρία για να να βάλεις FTTH,
θα πρέπει να έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο που έχεις.. αλλιώς υπάρχει ποινή διακοπής, για το συμβόλαιο στην 1η εταιρία.

αλλά σαφώς μπορείς να πας σε όποια εταιρία θέλεις..

Βασικά θα κοιτάξεις τις εταιρίες και τα πακέτα FTTH που θα σου δίνει το SFBB για την διεύθυνση σου..

----------


## minas

> Δεν απαντάς σε αυτό που ρωτάω όμως. Έχω το ένα και θέλω να το αλλάξω με το άλλο, δε θέλω να τα έχω ταυτόχρονα. Θα πρέπει να είμαι στον ίδιο πάροχο ή μπορεί να γίνει απευθείας;


Ακριβώς σε αυτό απάντησα. Ξαναλέω λοιπόν ότι προφανώς μπορείς να διαλέξεις όποιον πάροχο θέλεις, αλλά εάν διακόψεις το συμβόλαιό σου πριν τη λήξη του, σχεδόν σίγουρα θα πληρώσεις, εκτός εάν πρόκειται για τον ίδιο πάροχο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Ακριβώς σε αυτό απάντησα. Ξαναλέω λοιπόν ότι προφανώς μπορείς να διαλέξεις όποιον πάροχο θέλεις, αλλά εάν διακόψεις το συμβόλαιό σου πριν τη λήξη του, σχεδόν σίγουρα θα πληρώσεις, εκτός εάν πρόκειται για τον ίδιο πάροχο.


Δεν έχω δέσμευση στον πάροχο που είμαι. Παρόλα αυτά που λέτε στον ΟΤΕ επιμένουν ότι πρώτα πρέπει να γίνω πελάτης τους σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα DSL/VDSL για να μπορέσω να κάνω χρήση του κουπονιού για οπτική με Cosmote. Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι αν όντως υπάρχει τέτοιο ζήτημα ή απλά λένε τις κλασσικές παπαριές.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ακριβώς όπως τα λένε οι φίλοι είναι 
αν είσαι στον ίδιο πάροχο και από VDSL θες να πας στο FTTH (π.χ είδες την δράση sfbb.gr και σε καλύπτει) δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα
εγώ στο παγκράτι που μένω είχα COSMOTE VDSL από Α/Κ με συμβόλαιο σε ισχύ
είδα στην δράση sfbb.gr ότι με καλύπτει η COSMOTE για το FTTH έκανα τις απαραίτητες κινήσεις και με άλλαξαν χωρίς πρόβλημα και συνεχίζω να έχω νέο συμβόλαιο (με δέσμευση)
αν όμως ήθελα άλλο πάροχο π.χ την VODAFONE που έχει την υποδομή θα έπρεπε να πληρώσω το "πέναλτι" για το σπάσιμο του συμβολαίου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν έχω δέσμευση στον πάροχο που είμαι. Παρόλα αυτά που λέτε στον ΟΤΕ επιμένουν ότι πρώτα πρέπει να γίνω πελάτης τους σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα DSL/VDSL για να μπορέσω να κάνω χρήση του κουπονιού για οπτική με Cosmote. Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι αν όντως υπάρχει τέτοιο ζήτημα ή απλά λένε τις κλασσικές παπαριές.


έχεις μπει στην δράση sfbb.gr πληκτρολόγησες τον ΤΚ - ΟΔΟ - ΑΡΙΘΜΟ και σου βγάζει προσφορές

αν ναι μίλα με το 13888 πες τους ότι σε καλύπτει η δράση sfbb.gr και θες να βάλεις FTTH θα σε καθοδηγήσουν τι πρέπει να κάνεις
απλά να ξέρεις θα χρειαστεί ο διαχειριστής του ακινήτου
και ο ιδιοκτήτης αν εσύ είσαι ο ενοικιαστής.

----------


## kanenas3

> - - - Updated - - -
> έχεις μπει στην δράση sfbb.gr πληκτρολόγησες τον ΤΚ - ΟΔΟ - ΑΡΙΘΜΟ και σου βγάζει προσφορές
> 
> αν ναι μίλα με το 13888 και άσε όλα τα υπόλοιπα στην άκρη


Είμαι Vodafone αλλά δεν καλύπτει με FTTH στην περιοχή μου. Οι επιλογές που έχω είναι μόνο WIND & COSMOTE. Στο 13888 λένε ότι πρέπει πρώτα να μπω σε DSL/VDSL πρόγραμμα και μετά να παώ σε FTTH. Αυτό στην πράξη σημαίνει περισσότερο χρόνο, περισσότερα πιθανά προβλήματα γιατί ο χαλκός είναι για τα μπάζα και διπλό κόστος ενεργοποίησης. Ισχύει αυτό που λένε ή όχι;

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν έχω δέσμευση στον πάροχο που είμαι. Παρόλα αυτά που λέτε στον ΟΤΕ επιμένουν ότι πρώτα πρέπει να γίνω πελάτης τους σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα DSL/VDSL για να μπορέσω να κάνω χρήση του κουπονιού για οπτική με Cosmote. Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι αν όντως υπάρχει τέτοιο ζήτημα ή απλά λένε τις κλασσικές παπαριές.


Χαζομάρα μου ακούγεται..
Δηλαδή εάν πας σε ένα σπίτι που δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη σύνδεση μέσω χαλκού, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις FTTH εάν υπάρχει ?  :Laughing: 

Μίλησες δηλαδή μαζί τους 2+ φορές και σου λένε τα ίδια ??

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν έχω δέσμευση στον πάροχο που είμαι. Παρόλα αυτά που λέτε στον ΟΤΕ επιμένουν ότι πρώτα πρέπει να γίνω πελάτης τους σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα DSL/VDSL για να μπορέσω να κάνω χρήση του κουπονιού για οπτική με Cosmote. Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι αν όντως υπάρχει τέτοιο ζήτημα ή απλά λένε τις κλασσικές παπαριές.


Θες να κάνεις νέα σύνδεση ή μεταφορά του αριθμού σου σε FTTH;

----------


## jkoukos

> Είμαι Vodafone αλλά δεν καλύπτει με FTTH στην περιοχή μου. Οι επιλογές που έχω είναι μόνο WIND & COSMOTE. Στο 13888 λένε ότι πρέπει πρώτα να μπω σε DSL/VDSL πρόγραμμα και μετά να παώ σε FTTH. Αυτό στην πράξη σημαίνει περισσότερο χρόνο, περισσότερα πιθανά προβλήματα γιατί ο χαλκός είναι για τα μπάζα και διπλό κόστος ενεργοποίησης. Ισχύει αυτό που λένε ή όχι;


Ισχύει προς το παρόν, μέχρι να βρεθεί τρόπος για την ενεργοποίηση του βρόχου. Συστημικό θέμα είναι και έχει αναφερθεί από χρήστες.
Και με το FTTH, θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε, θα έχουμε ενεργό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό. Αυτό σε DSL συνδέσεις (πάνω από χαλκό) είναι κατανοητό, αφού υπάρχει βρόχος. Σε FTTH δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα και μέχρι να αλλαχθεί το πλαίσιο, ουσιαστικά αρχικά γίνεται σύνδεση σε DSL με χαλκό και αμέσως μετά προχωρά αλλαγή σε FTTH.

Τηλέφωνο στην Vodafone πήρες για να ρωτήσεις; Σε άλλες περιοχές με FTTH δίνει συνδέσεις. Προφανώς δεν έχει ενημερωθεί το πληροφοριακό της σύστημα και γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη δικές της προσφορές στο sfbb.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Είμαι Vodafone αλλά δεν καλύπτει με FTTH στην περιοχή μου. Οι επιλογές που έχω είναι μόνο WIND & COSMOTE. Στο 13888 λένε ότι πρέπει πρώτα να μπω σε DSL/VDSL πρόγραμμα και μετά να παώ σε FTTH. Αυτό στην πράξη σημαίνει περισσότερο χρόνο, περισσότερα πιθανά προβλήματα γιατί ο χαλκός είναι για τα μπάζα και διπλό κόστος ενεργοποίησης. Ισχύει αυτό που λένε ή όχι;


Οταν έκανα αίτηση για FTTH (Oκτώβριος 2018)
Επειδή στο Φάληρο έσκαψε ο ΟΤΕ και FTTH έδινε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ
Εγώ ήμουνα cyta

Eκανα αίτηση για FTTH στον ΟΤΕ, είχα και το κουπόνι.
Μου έκαναν φορητότητα σε adsl, αν και είχα vdsl από AK στη cyta
Kαι 2-3 μήνες μετά, αφού ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες, μου δώσανε ινα

Είχα γνωρίσει μηχανικούς και εγκαταστάτες του ΟΤΕ, πήγα και σε άλλα σπίτια, ήτανε η αρχή βλέπεις
Δεν μπορούσανε να μου δώσουν vdsl OTE ώσπου να έρθει η ίνα, μόνο adsl.

Η γραμμή δούλεψε FTTH τέλος Ιανουαρίου του 2019. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα.

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα διπλό, την αίτηση την κάνεις για FTTH, αυτοί στέλνουν ότι λογαριασμό θέλουν, στο τέλος συμψηφίζονται. Αν δεν, τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο.

Δεν ξέρω αν τον Zer0c00L που ήταν ήδη ΟΤΕ, τον κρατήσανε σε vdsl μέχρι νάρθει η ίνα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ισχύει προς το παρόν, μέχρι να βρεθεί τρόπος για την ενεργοποίηση του βρόχου. Συστημικό θέμα είναι και έχει αναφερθεί από χρήστες.
> Και με το FTTH, θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε, θα έχουμε ενεργό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό. Αυτό σε DSL συνδέσεις (πάνω από χαλκό) είναι κατανοητό, αφού υπάρχει βρόχος. Σε FTTH δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα και μέχρι να αλλαχθεί το πλαίσιο, ουσιαστικά αρχικά γίνεται σύνδεση σε DSL με χαλκό και αμέσως μετά προχωρά αλλαγή σε FTTH.
> 
> Τηλέφωνο στην Vodafone πήρες για να ρωτήσεις; Σε άλλες περιοχές με FTTH δίνει συνδέσεις.* Προφανώς δεν έχει ενημερωθεί το πληροφοριακό της σύστημα και γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη δικές της προσφορές στο sfbb*.


Μπα
Δεν πάνε σε όλες τις περιοχές
Και για την wind αμφιβάλλω, εκτός κι αν έσκαψε

Στο Φάληρο στο sfbb αναφερόντουσαν cosmote, wind, μετά από μερικούς μήνες με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο εξαφανίστηκε η wind.

----------


## konenas

> Καταρχήν η οπτική ίνα θα καταλήξει σε έναν κεντρικό κατανεμητή και μετά από ένας υποκατανεμητής σε κάθε όροφο, από τον οποίο θα συνδεθούν όλα τα διαμέρισμα αυτού (εφόσον γίνει αίτηση από τον ιδιοκτήτη).
> Το που θα τοποθετηθούν και από που θα γίνει η όδευση, είναι θέμα μελέτης και συναπόφασης των τεχνικών της εταιρείας και του διαχειριστή της οικοδομής.
> 
> Για την σύνδεση των διαμερισμάτων συναποφασίζεται με τους ιδιοκτήτες αυτών και συνήθως η οπτική πρίζα και ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός (ONT) μπαίνει δίπλα στην πρώτη πρίζα της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα του ιδιοκτήτη που θα μπει ο Router και αν χρειαστεί να περαστεί καλώδιο δικτύου προς αυτόν.
> Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και εξαρτάται από που θα γίνει η όδευση και πόσο εύκολο είναι να φθάσει στο σημείο που επιθυμεί ο ιδιοκτήτης.


Αυτές τις μέρες θα κάνω ανακαίνιση και παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο το που θα τοποθετηθεί η ίνα. 
Αν μου την φέρουν από εκεί που φέρνουν και τον χαλκό τότε την έβαψα, γιατί θα πρέπει να τραβήξω μια τεράστια γραμμή επιπλέον και να σκάψω όλο τον τοίχο!  :Sad:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτές τις μέρες θα κάνω ανακαίνιση και παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο το που θα τοποθετηθεί η ίνα. 
> Αν μου την φέρουν από εκεί που φέρνουν και τον χαλκό τότε την έβαψα, γιατί θα πρέπει να τραβήξω μια τεράστια γραμμή επιπλέον και να σκάψω όλο τον τοίχο!


πολύ φοβάμαι ότι από εκεί θα μπει η οπτική ίνα φίλε μου

συνήθως την βάζουν δίπλα από την πρώτη (κεντρική πρίζα) του παλιού δικτύου

επίσης τώρα τελευταία (σε άλλες περιοχές της Αθήνας) έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ψάχνουν με μηχανήματα από που περνάει το κεντρικό καλώδιο στο ακίνητο και από εκεί περνάνε και το κεντρικό καλώδιο οπτικής ίνας

γιατί στην δική μου απλά την περνάνε εξωτερικά μέχρι την είσοδο του ακινήτου που μπαίνει ο κεντρικός κατανεμητής και από εκεί σε κάθε όροφο και ένας υπό-κατανεμητής και μετά από τον υπό-κατανεμητή μέχρι την πρίζα στο διαμέρισμα.
αλλά σε αυτήν την πρίζα συνδέεται το ΝΟΚΙΑ από αυτό φεύγει καλώδιο δικτύου άρα μπορείς να βάλεις το καλώδιο δικτύου όπου εσύ θες καθώς αυτό θα συνδεθεί με το ρούτερ που θα σου δώσουν.

----------


## Wolverine

Καλησπέρα, σχετικά με την αίτηση και την μεταφορά του αριθμού εγώ είμαι σε Vodafone και έκανα αίτηση σε ΟΤΕ (η δέσμευση με την Vodafone έχει λήξει οπότε δεν έχω θέμα με κόστος διακοπής). Υπήρξε μια καθυστέρηση κατά την αίτηση με το θέμα του βρόχου (δεν συμφωνούσε ο αριθμός που έλεγε ο λογαριασμός της Vodafone με το σύστημα του ΟΤΕ μου είπαν) αλλά τελικά το προχωρήσανε χωρίς. Έχει γίνει η εγκατάσταση της οπτικής και στις  25/11 περιμένω τον τεχνικό για την ενεργοποίηση. Στο μεταξύ συνεχίζω να είμαι με VDSL στην Vodafone. Λογικά η φορητότητα θα ολοκληρωθεί εκείνες τις ημέρες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν ξέρω αν τον Zer0c00L που ήταν ήδη ΟΤΕ, τον κρατήσανε σε vdsl μέχρι νάρθει η ίνα.


Ακριβώς όπως τα είπες είναι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Αυτές τις μέρες θα κάνω ανακαίνιση και παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο το που θα τοποθετηθεί η ίνα. 
> Αν μου την φέρουν από εκεί που φέρνουν και τον χαλκό τότε την έβαψα, γιατί θα πρέπει να τραβήξω μια τεράστια γραμμή επιπλέον και να σκάψω όλο τον τοίχο!


Δεν σε απασχολεί που θα μπει η πρίζα της οπτικής ίνας και μαζί της ο οπτικός τερματικός εξοπλισμός (ΟΝΤ).
Αυτό που σ' ενδιαφέρει είναι να υπάρχει καλώδιο δικτύου από την θέση του ΟΝΤ μέχρι την αντίστοιχη θέση του Router (όπου κι αν είναι αυτή σύμφωνα με τις δικές σου επιθυμίες). Και αυτό (η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση) δεν είναι θέμα του κάθε παρόχου αλλά του χρήστη.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλες τις υπηρεσίες κοινής ωφέλειας (φως, νερό, τηλέφωνο, αέριο κλπ). Υποχρέωση έχουν να σου την φέρουν στην είσοδο της οικοδομής ή του σπιτιού. Η εσωτερική διανομή είναι δικά μας ευθύνη.

Αλλά λέμε ότι επειδή η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση σήμερα δεν προβλέπει (στα υπάρχοντα κτίρια) πέρασμα οπτικής ίνας, γίνεται εξωτερική όδευση. Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και βρίσκεται λύση τοπικά.
Δεν ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ποια όδευση θα ακολουθηθεί και αν βολεύει το συνεργείο να σου την τερματίσει εκεί που θέλεις. Είναι άλλο πράγμα π.χ. να χρειαστεί αντί της κανονικής θέσης, να κάνουν μια προέκταση 10 μέτρων σε άλλη θέση στον ίδιο χώρο στην απέναντι πλευρά και άλλη στην ίδια απόσταση αλλά περνώντας από 2-3 ενδιάμεσα δωμάτια, στην άλλη άκρη του σπιτιού. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση ούτε καν θα ασχοληθούν.

Αφού λοιπόν κάνεις ανακαίνιση, φρόντισε από τώρα να περαστεί ένα καλώδιο δικτύου από την υπάρχουσα κεντρική τηλεφωνική πρίζα έως την θέση που σκέφτεσαι να τοποθετήσεις τον router. Problem solved!

----------


## konenas

> Δεν σε απασχολεί που θα μπει η πρίζα της οπτικής ίνας και μαζί της ο οπτικός τερματικός εξοπλισμός (ΟΝΤ).
> Αυτό που σ' ενδιαφέρει είναι να υπάρχει καλώδιο δικτύου από την θέση του ΟΝΤ μέχρι την αντίστοιχη θέση του Router (όπου κι αν είναι αυτή σύμφωνα με τις δικές σου επιθυμίες). Και αυτό (η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση) δεν είναι θέμα του κάθε παρόχου αλλά του χρήστη.
> Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλες τις υπηρεσίες κοινής ωφέλειας (φως, νερό, τηλέφωνο, αέριο κλπ). Υποχρέωση έχουν να σου την φέρουν στην είσοδο της οικοδομής ή του σπιτιού. Η εσωτερική διανομή είναι δικά μας ευθύνη.
> 
> Αλλά λέμε ότι επειδή η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση σήμερα δεν προβλέπει (στα υπάρχοντα κτίρια) πέρασμα οπτικής ίνας, γίνεται εξωτερική όδευση. Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και βρίσκεται λύση τοπικά.
> Δεν ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ποια όδευση θα ακολουθηθεί και αν βολεύει το συνεργείο να σου την τερματίσει εκεί που θέλεις. Είναι άλλο πράγμα π.χ. να χρειαστεί αντί της κανονικής θέσης, να κάνουν μια προέκταση 10 μέτρων σε άλλη θέση στον ίδιο χώρο στην απέναντι πλευρά και άλλη στην ίδια απόσταση αλλά περνώντας από 2-3 ενδιάμεσα δωμάτια, στην άλλη άκρη του σπιτιού. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση ούτε καν θα ασχοληθούν.
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν κάνεις ανακαίνιση, φρόντισε από τώρα να περαστεί ένα καλώδιο δικτύου από την υπάρχουσα κεντρική τηλεφωνική πρίζα έως την θέση που σκέφτεσαι να τοποθετήσεις τον router. Problem solved!


Είναι σίγουρο πως θα έρθει από την κεντρική τηλεφωνική πρίζα; 
Αν είναι σίγουρο πρέπει να σκάψουμε αρκετά.  :Sad: 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει έξω από το κτίριο σε άλλο κανάλι;

Έχω ρωτήσει δυο εταιρίες αλλά και οι δυο μου λένε «δεν ξέρω, ο τεχνικός». Άντε να βρεις τον τεχνικό όμως να σου απαντήσει ...

Αν ήξερα πως όντως θα έρθει από την κεντρική πρίζα θα έσκαβα, αλλά δεν θέλω να σκάψω τσάμπα το μισό κτίριο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είναι σίγουρο πως θα έρθει από την κεντρική τηλεφωνική πρίζα; 
> Αν είναι σίγουρο πρέπει να σκάψουμε αρκετά. 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει έξω από το κτίριο σε άλλο κανάλι;
> 
> Έχω ρωτήσει δυο εταιρίες αλλά και οι δυο μου λένε «δεν ξέρω, ο τεχνικός». Άντε να βρεις τον τεχνικό όμως να σου απαντήσει ...
> 
> Αν ήξερα πως όντως θα έρθει από την κεντρική πρίζα θα έσκαβα, αλλά δεν θέλω να σκάψω τσάμπα το μισό κτίριο.


όπως είπε και ο jkoukos δεν σε ενδιαφέρει που θα έρθει η οπτική ίνα ή που θα μπει η κεντρική πρίζα οπτικής ίνας ή το ONT (NOKIA)
εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει το καλώδιο δικτύου (ethernet) που θα φύγει από το ONT (NOKIA) για να συνδεθεί με το ρούτερ 
αυτό μπορείς να το φτιάξεις από τώρα όπου θες εσύ.

----------


## uncharted

Δεν υπάρχουν συσκευές που είναι ONT+router+modem μαζί;

----------


## minas

> Δεν υπάρχουν συσκευές που είναι ONT+router+modem μαζί;


Ναι, όμως οι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν συγκεκριμένες συσκευές.
Στην προκειμένη δήλωση ONT+modem είναι φραστικός πλεονασμός, γιατί το Optical Network Terminal κάνει διαμόρφωση/αποδιαμόρφωση του σήματος (modem).

----------


## konenas

> όπως είπε και ο jkoukos δεν σε ενδιαφέρει που θα έρθει η οπτική ίνα ή που θα μπει η κεντρική πρίζα οπτικής ίνας ή το ONT (NOKIA)
> εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει το καλώδιο δικτύου (ethernet) που θα φύγει από το ONT (NOKIA) για να συνδεθεί με το ρούτερ 
> αυτό μπορείς να το φτιάξεις από τώρα όπου θες εσύ.


Προφανώς.
Αυτό θα έρθει από πού;;;;

----------


## uncharted

> Ναι, όμως οι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν συγκεκριμένες συσκευές.
> Στην προκειμένη δήλωση ONT+modem είναι φραστικός πλεονασμός, γιατί το Optical Network Terminal κάνει διαμόρφωση/αποδιαμόρφωση του σήματος (modem).


Εννοείς ότι αυτό που δίνουν δεν είναι router και χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε 2η συσκευή για τέτοιο ρόλο;

----------


## konenas

Ακόμη άλλη μια, ίσως εύκολη ερώτηση. 
Ποιες συσκευές χρησιμοποιούν;
Χρειάζονται ρεύμα εκεί κοντά;

----------


## minas

> Εννοείς ότι αυτό που δίνουν δεν είναι router και χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε 2η συσκευή για τέτοιο ρόλο;


Το ONT που δίνουν είναι υπό τη διαχείριση τους, και δεν είναι ρούτερ. Γι' αυτό δίνουν δεύτερη συσκευή, που συνήθως είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος ρούτερ που δίνουν και στις VDSL συνδέσεις.
Γενικά υπάρχουν συσκευές στις οποίες θα μπορούσε να τερματίζει η ίνα και οι ίδιες να εκτελούν χρέη ρούτερ, αλλά για πολλούς λόγους δεν εξυπηρετούν τους παρόχους.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ακόμη άλλη μια, ίσως εύκολη ερώτηση. 
> Ποιες συσκευές χρησιμοποιούν;
> Χρειάζονται ρεύμα εκεί κοντά;


Ναι χρειάζονται ρεύμα 
Και το ups που θα βάλεις θέλει ρεύμα
Η κάθετη όδευση θα γίνει από τον πάροχο που έσκαψε τον δρόμο και θα τοποθετήσουν από ένα κουτάκι (floor box) σε κάθε όροφο, που θα περιέχει τόσες ίνες όσα και τα διαμερίσματα του ορόφου.
Η οριζόντια όδευση θα γίνει από τον πάροχό σου και θα φέρει την ίνα από το floor box μέσα στο διαμέρισμά σου.
Και ναι θα τερματίσει σε άλλο κουτάκι δίπλα στην πρίζα του ΟΤΕ που έχεις.
Θα βάλουν 2 συσκευές. Ενα ONT kai ένα router (πχ speedport)

Eσύ ξέρεις που είναι η είσοδος και η πρίζα ΟΤΕ στο διαμέρισμα, κανόνισε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προφανώς.
> Αυτό θα έρθει από πού;;;;


η οδηγία είναι στην κεντρική πρίζα (πρώτη) του διαμερίσματος που μπαίνει ο χαλκός
εκεί δίπλα βάζουν την πρίζα οπτικών ινών

με την βασική προϋπόθεση
ότι η οπτική ίνα θα μπει στο ακίνητο από την κεντρική είσοδο εκεί θα κουμπώσει στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή (ισόγειο) κοντά στην είσοδο
από εκεί θα ανεβαίνει στους ορόφους του ακίνητου και θα μπαίνει σε κατανεμητές και από αυτούς τους κατανεμητές θα πηγαίνει στα διαμερίσματα

άρα αν εσύ φτιάξεις ένα καλώδιο δικτύου από το δωμάτιο που θες να μπει το ρούτερ έως την είσοδο που είναι η κεντρική πρίζα πιστεύω ότι είσαι εντάξει.

εγώ έχω 30 μέτρα καλώδιο δικτύου CAT6e σε κανάλι από την είσοδο του διαμερίσματος μέχρι το δωμάτιο μου.

----------


## konenas

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις πληροφορίες. 
Οι εταιρίες δεν απαντούν σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις και μας γράφουν κανονικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ακόμη άλλη μια, ίσως εύκολη ερώτηση. 
> Ποιες συσκευές χρησιμοποιούν;
> Χρειάζονται ρεύμα εκεί κοντά;


ναι χρειάζεται να έχεις ρεύμα / πολυπρίζο ασφαλείας

εγώ έχω πάρει miniUPS και αυτό το έχω συνδεμένο στο ρεύμα και από αυτό παίρνει το ONT (NOKIA) και το ρούτερ (SPEEDPORT PLUS)
τα ασύρματα τηλέφωνα Panasonic τα έχω συνδέσει σε πολύπριζο ασφαλείας και αυτό σε κανονικό UPS.

----------


## uncharted

> Το ONT που δίνουν είναι υπό τη διαχείριση τους, και δεν είναι ρούτερ. Γι' αυτό δίνουν δεύτερη συσκευή, που συνήθως είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος ρούτερ που δίνουν και στις VDSL συνδέσεις.
> Γενικά υπάρχουν συσκευές στις οποίες θα μπορούσε να τερματίζει η ίνα και οι ίδιες να εκτελούν χρέη ρούτερ, αλλά για πολλούς λόγους δεν εξυπηρετούν τους παρόχους.


OK, άρα λες ότι δίνουν 2 συσκευές και όχι μια ενοποιημένη όπως στις xDSL... υποθέτω και το ONT θέλει ρεύμα.

Ο router αλλάζει άμα θες ή τον παντρεύεσαι;

----------


## kanenas3

> Χαζομάρα μου ακούγεται..
> Δηλαδή εάν πας σε ένα σπίτι που δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη σύνδεση μέσω χαλκού, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις FTTH εάν υπάρχει ? 
> 
> Μίλησες δηλαδή μαζί τους 2+ φορές και σου λένε τα ίδια ??


Τελικά αποδείχτηκε ότι στα καταστήματα δεν ξέρουν που τους παν τα τέσσερα. Στο 13888 έγινε η δουλεια με απευθείας φορητότητα σε FTTH. Απλά με ενημέρωσαν ότι θα πάρει 3 μήνες.

----------


## sdikr

> OK, άρα λες ότι δίνουν 2 συσκευές και όχι μια ενοποιημένη όπως στις xDSL... υποθέτω και το ONT θέλει ρεύμα.
> 
> Ο router αλλάζει άμα θες ή τον παντρεύεσαι;


Ναι θέλει ρεύμα,  ο router αλλάζει,  αλλά έχουμε το κλασικό πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία,  τουλάχιστον στον ΟΤΕ μπορείς να βάλεις το speedport  ή τον κωδικό σε δικό εξοπλισμό.

----------


## konenas

> Ναι θέλει ρεύμα,  ο router αλλάζει,  αλλά έχουμε το κλασικό πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία,  τουλάχιστον στον ΟΤΕ μπορείς να βάλεις το speedport  ή τον κωδικό σε δικό εξοπλισμό.


τι εννοείς;
μπορεί να έχεις δηλαδή τον ράουτερ μακριά από το κουτί;

----------


## minas

> τι εννοείς;
> μπορεί να έχεις δηλαδή τον ράουτερ μακριά από το κουτί;


Αυτό λέμε και παραπάνω. Και οι δύο συσκευές χρειάζονται ρεύμα, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κοντά μεταξύ τους. Αρκεί να συνδέονται με ένα καλώδιο Ethernet.
H σύνδεση είναι: Οπτική ίνα - ONT - Ethernet - Router

----------


## konenas

> Αυτό λέμε και παραπάνω. Και οι δύο συσκευές χρειάζονται ρεύμα, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κοντά μεταξύ τους. Αρκεί να συνδέονται με ένα καλώδιο Ethernet.
> H σύνδεση είναι: Οπτική ίνα - ONT - Ethernet - Router


Κάτι άλλο λέει ο sdikr μου φαίνεται

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κάτι άλλο λέει ο sdikr μου φαίνεται


λέει ότι αν ο πάροχος είναι COSMOTE τότε μπορείς να έχεις τους κωδικούς για την VoIP τηλεφωνία και να βάλεις δικό σου ρούτερ αρκεί να υποστηρίζει VoIP αν τώρα είναι από τα Fritzbox 7xxx τότε παίρνει αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## konenas

> λέει ότι αν ο πάροχος είναι COSMOTE τότε μπορείς να έχεις τους κωδικούς για την VoIP τηλεφωνία και να βάλεις δικό σου ρούτερ αρκεί να υποστηρίζει VoIP αν τώρα είναι από τα Fritzbox 7xxx τότε παίρνει αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις.


πού τους βρίσκω τους κωδικούς;

----------


## jkoukos

Το ζητάς από την εταιρεία και σου έρχεται με sms.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> πού τους βρίσκω τους κωδικούς;


μόνο αν έχεις COSMOTE γίνεται αυτό

αν έχεις VODAFONE/WIND δυστυχώς δεν σου δίνουν κωδικούς για την VoIP τηλεφωνία έτσι παντρεύεσαι το ρούτερ τους.

----------


## intercitys

Καλημέρα και Καλή Χρονιά!

Μια απορία για το κόστος ενεργοποίησης μέσω SFBB, γτ δεν το είδα πουθενά και δεν είχα κ ξεκάθαρη απάντηση από VF: 
Το συνολικό κόστος για την ενεργοποίηση (σκαψίματα, υλικά, εργασίες εγκατάστασης κλπ) είναι 2€ ή έχει κάποιο μεγάλο κόστος που επιμερίζεται; 

Συγγνώμη αν επανέρχομαι σε κάποιο απαντημένο ερώτημα...

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλημέρα και Καλή Χρονιά!
> 
> Μια απορία για το κόστος ενεργοποίησης μέσω SFBB, γτ δεν το είδα πουθενά και δεν είχα κ ξεκάθαρη απάντηση από VF: 
> Το συνολικό κόστος για την ενεργοποίηση (σκαψίματα, υλικά, εργασίες εγκατάστασης κλπ) είναι 2€ ή έχει κάποιο μεγάλο κόστος που επιμερίζεται; 
> 
> Συγγνώμη αν επανέρχομαι σε κάποιο απαντημένο ερώτημα...
> 
> Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους!


τα γράφει όλα στο sfbb.gr φίλε μου
εφόσον είσαι επιλέξιμος σου βγάζει τις προσφορές και τις εταιρείες.

----------


## Dark_Rex

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.

Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση μου, και διαβάζοντας αρκετά εδώ μέσα έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με αυτή την νέα τεχνολογία.

Καταρχήν να πω πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, και έχω εκτυπώσει το κουπόνι της προσφοράς. Περιοχή Ωραιόκαστρο Θεσσαλονίκης.  
Ως διαθέσιμους παρόχους μου δίνει Wind και Cosmote με πακέτα 100/10 και 200/20. Λογικά θα απευθυνθώ σε cosmote.

Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξης ;

1. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δούμε σε ποιόν πάροχο ανήκει η υποδομή του δικτύου; Λογικά είναι Cosmote μιας και εχει τοποθετηθεί και είναι σε λειτουργία καμπίνα ακριβώς μπροστά από την είσοδο της οικίας. Απλα το ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω οτι προσφέρει και η Wind την ιδια υπηρεσία. 
2. Στο τεχνικό σκέλος (θα το περιγράψω μπακάλικα) μιλάμε για μια υλοποίηση FTTH (σου φέρνουν την οπτική εως την οικία σου)  ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιηθεί το υφιστάμενο ζεύγος χαλκού και με κάποιο τρόπο να δίνει αυτή την ταχύτητα ?
3. Η υφιστάμενη σύνδεση είναι προπληρωμένο ADSL 24 απο Nova, και είναι προπληρωμένη εως τέλος Ιουνιου 2020. Αν ζητήσω να υλοποιηθεί η νεα γραμμη  χωρίς φορτότητα της υπάρχουσας, αυτο είναι εφικτό ? Το κόστος είναι το ίδιο σε περίπτωση φορητότητας και σε περίπτωση νέας γραμμής ?

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση μου, και διαβάζοντας αρκετά εδώ μέσα έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με αυτή την νέα τεχνολογία.
> 
> Καταρχήν να πω πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, και έχω εκτυπώσει το κουπόνι της προσφοράς. Περιοχή Ωραιόκαστρο Θεσσαλονίκης.  
> Ως διαθέσιμους παρόχους μου δίνει Wind και Cosmote με πακέτα 100/10 και 200/20. Λογικά θα απευθυνθώ σε cosmote.
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξης ;
> 
> ...


1. Αν η καμπίνα μπροστά στο σπίτι είναι για FTTH και ανήκει στην Cosmote, τότε αυτή είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης των ινών.
2. Εφόσον έχεις διαθεσιμότητα στο sfbb.gr, τότε υποχρεωτικά θα έρθει ίνα μέσα στο σπίτι. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί χαλκός.
3. Η σύνδεση ADSL που έχεις δεν έχει σχέση με το FTTH (και η Nova δεν σου προσφέρει συμβόλαιο οπτικής από την καμπίνα ΟΤΕ). Η οπτική ίνα θα είναι ούτως ή άλλως "νέα γραμμή". Επομένως ή θα κρατήσεις την ADSL μέχρι τον Ιούνιο, ή θα την διακόψεις πρόωρα και θα πληρώσεις το σχετικό ποσό. Επειδή όμως και οι εργασίες για την οπτική θα χρειαστούν κάποιους μήνες, το διάστημα που θα χρειαστεί να έχεις και τις δύο συνδέσεις δεν αναμένεται πολύ μεγάλο...

----------


## Zer0c00L

επίσης να προσθέσω μια πληροφορία που έχω μάθει αλλά δεν την έχω επιβεβαιώσει

εκτός από την COSMOTE που δίνει τους κωδικούς

η πληροφορία που έφτασε στα χέρια μου (αλλά δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί αν ισχύει ή όχι) είναι ότι και η VODAFONE αλλά και η WIND δίνουν τους κωδικούς.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση μου, και διαβάζοντας αρκετά εδώ μέσα έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με αυτή την νέα τεχνολογία.
> 
> Καταρχήν να πω πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, και έχω εκτυπώσει το κουπόνι της προσφοράς. Περιοχή Ωραιόκαστρο Θεσσαλονίκης.  
> Ως διαθέσιμους παρόχους μου δίνει Wind και Cosmote με πακέτα 100/10 και 200/20. Λογικά θα απευθυνθώ σε cosmote.
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξης ;
> 
> ...


1. αν η καμπίνα FTTH είναι της COSMOTE τότε αυτή έχει την υποδομή στην περιοχή (εκτός από καμπίνες πρέπει να έχει και φρεάτια)

2. η οπτική ίνα έρχεται μέχρι το ακίνητο (σκάβουν δρόμο/πεζοδρόμιο) και εκεί που συναντά το ακίνητο ή μπαίνει από την σωλήνα που έχει ήδη το ακίνητο και περνάνε τα χάλκινα καλώδια
ή ανοίγουν νέα δίοδο στην είσοδο του ακινήτου όπου τοποθετούν κεντρικό κατανεμητή οποίος διαμοιράζει τις οπτικές ίνες μέσω άλλων κατανεμητών σε κάθε όροφο του ακινήτου
από αυτούς τους κατανεμητές (ορόφου) πάει η οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι σου εκεί καταλήγει σε μια κεντρική πρίζα όπου κουμπώνει άλλο καλώδιο οπτικής ίνας με το ONT (NOKIA) από αυτό φεύγει καλώδιο δικτύου και πάει στο ROUTER με το οποίο διαχειρίζεσαι την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο και την VoIP Τηλεφωνία
3. δεν γνωρίζω τι μπορεί να γίνει καθώς η NOVA δεν συμμετέχει

μόνο COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND είναι στην δράση sfbb.gr

----------


## uncharted

Αυτός που έχει την FTTH υποδομή στην περιοχή δίνει και σε άλλους παρόχους ή όχι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτός που έχει την FTTH υποδομή στην περιοχή δίνει και σε άλλους παρόχους ή όχι;


δίνει υποχρεωτικά

παράδειγμα η περίπτωση μου

περιοχή Παγκράτι (την υποδομή στον Βύρωνα την έχει η VODAFONE)

εμένα ο πάροχος μου είναι η COSMOTE όταν είχα την VDSL και αποφάσισα να την κάνω FTTH εκμεταλλευόμενος την δράση

έτσι και έγινε πρώτα ήρθαν από VODAFONE και μετά από την COSMOTE.

----------


## sdikr

> μόνο αν έχεις COSMOTE γίνεται αυτό
> 
> αν έχεις VODAFONE/WIND δυστυχώς δεν σου δίνουν κωδικούς για την VoIP τηλεφωνία έτσι παντρεύεσαι το ρούτερ τους.





> επίσης να προσθέσω μια πληροφορία που έχω μάθει αλλά δεν την έχω επιβεβαιώσει
> 
> εκτός από την COSMOTE που δίνει τους κωδικούς
> 
> η πληροφορία που έφτασε στα χέρια μου (αλλά δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί αν ισχύει ή όχι) είναι ότι και η VODAFONE αλλά και η WIND δίνουν τους κωδικούς.



 :Vava: 

Τελικά δεν ισχύει αυτό με τους κωδικούς,  όποιος θέλει συνεχίζει να διαβάζει 
βάζω όμως και το ποστ του konenas Που ρώτησε επίσημα ώστε να μην υπάρχει παραπληροφόρηση για κάτι τόσο σοβαρό 





> VODAFONE 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 210287

----------


## Zer0c00L

> 


ότι και να πεις δίκιο θα έχεις

μέχρι χτες ήξερα ότι μόνο η COSMOTE δίνει στοιχεία σύνδεσης και στοιχεία για την VoIP τηλεφωνία

χτες μου δόθηκε η πληροφορία (ανεπιβεβαίωτη) από χρήστες των παρόχων VODAFONE και WIND ότι δίνουν στοιχεία σύνδεσης και στοιχεία για την VoIP Τηλεφωνία ώστε ο πελάτης να βάλει ότι ρούτερ θέλει εκείνος

αυτό τους είπαν ότι ισχύει και για το FTTH (δηλαδή την δράση sfbb)

θα ρωτήσω τις πηγές που έχω μέσα στις εταιρείες COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND για την πληροφορία και αν ισχύει θα την επιβεβαιώσω με τα ανάλογα στοιχεία καθώς κάτι τέτοιο είναι πολύ καλό αν συμβαίνει

----------


## ThReSh

Το δίνει ακόμα η Cosmote ή μόνο αυτομάτως με τα Fritzbox?

Διότι έχει αλλάξει τόσες φορές την απόφασή της που έχω μπερδευτεί και δεν θυμάμαι τι ισχύει...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το δίνει ακόμα η Cosmote ή μόνο αυτομάτως με τα Fritzbox?
> 
> Διότι έχει αλλάξει τόσες φορές την απόφασή της που έχω μπερδευτεί και δεν θυμάμαι τι ισχύει...


μέχρι χτες η πληροφόρηση που είχα για την COSMOTE ήταν ότι σου δίνει τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης αλλά και τα στοιχεία της VoIP τηλεφωνίας
αν χρησιμοποιείς τον δικό της εξοπλισμό όπως SPEEDPORT PLUS (δωρεάν) ή FRITZBOX (επί πληρωμή) παίρνει αυτόματα όλα τα στοιχεία χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι

χτες με ενημέρωσαν πολύ δικοί μου άνθρωποι ότι τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τις εταιρείες VODAFONE/WIND 
δηλαδή ότι οποία συσκευή (ακόμα και δική σου) βάλεις στο δίκτυο παίρνει αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις για την σύνδεση και για την VoIP τηλεφωνία

αλλά μέχρι να το επιβεβαιώσω από τις πηγές που έχω μέσα στις εταιρείες παραμένει ανεπιβεβαίωτη η πληροφορία

----------


## jkoukos

Τον δίνει κανονικά η Cosmote.

----------


## georgep138

> μέχρι χτες η πληροφόρηση που είχα για την COSMOTE ήταν ότι σου δίνει τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης αλλά και τα στοιχεία της VoIP τηλεφωνίας
> αν χρησιμοποιείς τον δικό της εξοπλισμό όπως SPEEDPORT PLUS (δωρεάν) ή FRITZBOX (επί πληρωμή) παίρνει αυτόματα όλα τα στοιχεία χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι
> 
> χτες με ενημέρωσαν πολύ δικοί μου άνθρωποι ότι τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τις εταιρείες VODAFONE/WIND 
> δηλαδή ότι οποία συσκευή (ακόμα και δική σου) βάλεις στο δίκτυο παίρνει αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις για την σύνδεση και για την VoIP τηλεφωνία
> 
> αλλά μέχρι να το επιβεβαιώσω από τις πηγές που έχω μέσα στις εταιρείες παραμένει ανεπιβεβαίωτη η πληροφορία


Μάλλον θα μπέρδεψαν την πρωτοχρονιά με την πρωταπριλιά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μάλλον θα μπέρδεψαν την πρωτοχρονιά με την πρωταπριλιά.


μακάρι να είχαν μπερδέψει την πρωτοχρονιά με την πρωταπριλιά
αλλά αρνητικό αγαπητέ μου φίλε καθώς είπα είναι πολύ δικοί μου άνθρωποι
ο ένας πελάτης της VODAFONE και απλά σύνδεσε το router που αγόρασε στην γραμμή του και αυτόματα πήρε όλα τα στοιχεία και ο άλλος πελάτης της WIND οποίος έκανε το ίδιο πράγμα
δηλαδή και οι δύο έχουν router της ελεύθερης αγοράς
και εγώ έχω μείνει "μακάκας" καθώς γνώριζα ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται και ότι παντρεύεσαι τον εξοπλισμό που σου δίνουν και οι δύο εταιρείες
το λέω γιατί και τα δύο συγκεκριμένα άτομα ότι έκαναν το έκαναν μπροστά μου και ήμουν σε θέση από πριν να γνωρίζω ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται
και όμως μπροστά μου έγινε μίλησαν με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών πήραν τους κωδικούς με γραπτά μηνύματα στο κινητό τους (αν και δεν ήταν απαραίτητο)
συνέδεσαν τα router ο ένας σε γραμμή VDSL ο άλλος σε γραμμή FTTH και όλα είναι μια χαρά.
ο ένας στην περιοχή της Πετρούπολης και ο άλλος στην περιοχή του Ιλίου

----------


## jkoukos

Ποια συγκεκριμένα ήταν τα μοντέλα των φίλων σου; 

Πάντως αυτό δεν μας λέει ότι δίνουν τον κωδικό, αλλά ότι συνεργάζεται η συσκευή και τράβα αυτόματα τα στοιχεία (αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι ισχύει).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ποια συγκεκριμένα ήταν τα μοντέλα των φίλων σου; 
> 
> Πάντως αυτό δεν μας λέει ότι δίνουν τον κωδικό, αλλά ότι συνεργάζεται η συσκευή και τράβα αυτόματα τα στοιχεία (αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι ισχύει).


TP-LINK ήταν τα router

ούτε εγώ θα το πίστευα jkoukos γιατί σου είπα μέχρι τότε γνώριζα άλλα πράγματα για τις εταιρείες VODAFONE/WIND
αλλά το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια (καθώς έγινε live unboxing) να το βγάζουν από το κουτί να το συνδέουν και μετά από λίγο να έχει όλα τα στοιχεία αυτόματα περασμένα.

ακριβώς αυτό που λες εσύ είπαν και οι φίλοι μου

συνεργάζεται η συσκευή και τραβά αυτόματα τα στοιχεία 

αλλά μπροστά στα μάτια μου που μίλησαν με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών τους έδωσαν τα στοιχεία.

τώρα τι συμβαίνει πραγματικά...δίνουν τα στοιχεία

συνεργάζεται η συσκευή και τραβά αυτόματα τα στοιχεία από το δίκτυο (και ποιες συσκευές)

πιστεύω θα το μάθω σύντομα από τις πηγές που έχω στις εταιρείες

καθώς αν συμβαίνει όντως θα ενδιαφέρει και την εταιρεία που εργάζομαι καθώς έχουμε συνδέσεις με την VODAFONE/WIND και δυστυχώς έχουμε κάποια "σάπια" router που δίνουν και θα θέλαμε να βάλουμε άλλα του εμπορίου
και φυσικά θα ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ κόσμο αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## georgep138

Πως γίνεται να προβληματίζεσαι για το : αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο
Όταν παραπάνω γράφεις ότι : το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια (καθώς έγινε live unboxing) ???

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πως γίνεται να προβληματίζεσαι για το : αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο
> Όταν παραπάνω γράφεις ότι : το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια (καθώς έγινε live unboxing) ???


δεν με κατάλαβες.?

επειδή το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια να συμβαίνει

ενώ μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή εγώ γνώριζα ότι δεν γίνεται αν είσαι πελάτης σε αυτές τις εταιρείες να βάλεις μόνο δικό σου εξοπλισμό αλλά παντρεύεσαι τον δικό τους εξοπλισμό.

τώρα αναμένω την επιβεβαίωση από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες ότι γίνεται αυτό

γιατί όπως είπα είναι λύση και για εμάς που είμαστε πελάτες τους αλλά φαντάζομαι για πολλούς εδώ που δεν το ήξεραν ότι γίνεται και σίγουρα θα γλυτώσει χρόνο και κόπο

γιατί φαντάσου να αγοράζεις ένα router να το τοποθετείς και αυτόματα να παίρνει τα στοιχεία από το δίκτυο μόνο του χωρίς καμία παρέμβαση ούτε ρυθμίσεις (από οδηγούς που έχουν δημοσιεύσει κατά καιρούς διάφοροι φίλοι εδώ πέρα)

----------


## georgep138

Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα, τι πάει να πει :
_τώρα αναμένω την επιβεβαίωση από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες ότι γίνεται αυτό_
Αφού παραπάνω γράφεις ότι :
_το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια (καθώς έγινε live unboxing)_ 
Δεν πιστεύεις στα ίδια σου τα μάτια ?

----------


## sdikr

> δεν με κατάλαβες.?
> 
> επειδή το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια να συμβαίνει
> 
> ενώ μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή εγώ γνώριζα ότι δεν γίνεται αν είσαι πελάτης σε αυτές τις εταιρείες να βάλεις μόνο δικό σου εξοπλισμό αλλά παντρεύεσαι τον δικό τους εξοπλισμό.
> 
> τώρα αναμένω την επιβεβαίωση από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες ότι γίνεται αυτό
> 
> γιατί όπως είπα είναι λύση και για εμάς που είμαστε πελάτες τους αλλά φαντάζομαι για πολλούς εδώ που δεν το ήξεραν ότι γίνεται και σίγουρα θα γλυτώσει χρόνο και κόπο
> ...


Για φαντάσου να μην συμβαίνει που είναι και το φυσιολογικό.

Edit,  όπως έχει δηλώσει έκανε λάθος και δεν υπάρχει  αυτο που λέει, ούτε κάποιο βιντεο θα ανεβάσει καθώς δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## georgep138

> Για φαντάσου να μην συμβαίνει που είναι και το φυσιολογικό.


Να μην συμβαίνει κάτι που είδε με τα ίδια του τα μάτια ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα, τι πάει να πει :
> _τώρα αναμένω την επιβεβαίωση από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες ότι γίνεται αυτό_
> Αφού παραπάνω γράφεις ότι :
> _το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια (καθώς έγινε live unboxing)_ 
> Δεν πιστεύεις στα ίδια σου τα μάτια ?


επειδή το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια το πιστεύω και το δημοσιεύσα όπως ακριβώς συνέβη 

(οι συγκεκριμένοι φίλοι θα το ανεβάσουν και στο youtube και στο twitch.tv στα κανάλια που κάνουν streaming games
γιατί τις συγκεκριμένες συσκευές τις πήραν για αυτό το λόγο (gaming/streaming)) 

από το ξεπακετάρισμα της συσκευής μέχρι την τοποθέτηση και αυτόματη ρύθμιση

απλά θέλω να το ακούσω από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες ότι γίνεται

όχι να το αφήνουν έτσι (και απλά όσοι το πάρουν χαμπάρι ότι γίνεται να το κάνουν) και όλοι οι άλλοι να παιδεύονται με τα "..." που δίνουν

----------


## sdikr

> Να μην συμβαίνει κάτι που είδε με τα ίδια του τα μάτια ?


ή που δεν το είδε  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για φαντάσου να μην συμβαίνει που είναι και το φυσιολογικό.


συνέβει όμως 

το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια να συμβαίνει

και υπάρχει και καταγραφή σε βίντεο που θα ανέβει στα κανάλια των φίλων ακριβώς όλη η διαδικασία από το ξεπακετάρισμα μέχρι την λειτουργία του με το δίκτυο (VODAFONE/WIND) 

βήμα προς βήμα η διαδικασία (όπως κάνουν οι διάφοροι που ανεβάζουν σχετικά βίντεο για Unboxing/Review)

απλά η δική μου βλακεία ήταν που δεν το τράβηξα βίντεο ώστε να το δείξω στις εταιρείες (στις πηγές που έχω) να δω πως θα το δικαιολογούσαν

----------


## sdikr

> συνέβει όμως 
> 
> το είδα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια να συμβαίνει
> 
> και υπάρχει και καταγραφή σε βίντεο που θα ανέβει στα κανάλια των φίλων ακριβώς όλη η διαδικασία από το ξεπακετάρισμα μέχρι την λειτουργία του με το δίκτυο (VODAFONE/WIND) 
> 
> βήμα προς βήμα η διαδικασία (όπως κάνουν οι διάφοροι που ανεβάζουν σχετικά βίντεο για Unboxing/Review)


Καλά όταν ανέβει μας δίνεις το λινκ,   ελπίζω να μην περιμένουμε και για εκείνο όπως με την άλλη περίπτωση που ακόμα σε περιμένω να ανεβάσεις τα screenshot

----------


## georgep138

> ή που δεν το είδε


Αυτό νομίζω και εγώ.
It is too good to be true

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλά όταν ανέβει μας δίνεις το λινκ,   ελπίζω να μην περιμένουμε και για εκείνο όπως με την άλλη περίπτωση που ακόμα σε περιμένω να ανεβάσεις τα screenshot


για το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να γίνει και πιο σύντομα καθώς θα το ζητήσω να μου το στείλουν ώστε να το δείξω και σε εσάς εδώ αλλά και στις εταιρείες.

Για αυτό που θυμήθηκες θα κάνεις λίγο υπομονή και εσύ και οι άλλοι καθώς είμαι ήδη στην διαδικασία αναβάθμισης του εσωτερικού δικτύου μου όποτε όταν αυτή ολοκληρωθεί θα γίνει πιο εύκολο να κάνω όσα τεστ θες και με ότι θες εσύ και οι άλλοι και να σας ανεβάσω ότι θέλετε να δείτε και να συζητήσουμε ότι θέλετε πάνω στα αποτελέσματα.

δεν έχω να κρύψω κάτι άλλωστε την αλήθεια λέω

αν έλεγα ψέμματα ή αν ήμουν κλέφτης/λαμόγιο θα ήμουν και πλούσιος τώρα με την δουλειά που κάνω.

Εδώ κάθησα και μελέτησα με τις ώρες οδηγούς κτλ... αγόρασα και έστησα ολόκληρο Raspberry Pi 4 να κάνει αυτόματα speedtest (ookla) και τα αποτελέσματα να τα φτιάχνει σε μορφή csv (excel) μέσω διαδικασίας cron job και να τα ανεβάζει αυτόματα σε λογαριασμό στο google drive και από εκεί να τα στέλνει αυτόματα μέσω email στο τεχνικό τμήμα της VODAFONE/COSMOTE καθώς ερευνούν ένα "περίεργο πρόβλημα" μείωσης της ταχύτητας συγκεκριμένες ώρες της ημέρας στην περιοχή του Βύρωνα/Παγκρατίου μπας και βρουν τι φταίει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό νομίζω και εγώ.
> It is too good to be true


όπως είπα και στον sdikr 

συνέβει και είναι αληθινό

σύντομα θα ανέβει εδώ το βίντεο όλης της διαδικασίας (καθώς το ζήτησα ήδη να μου το στείλουν) για να το δείξω στις εταιρείες να δω τι θα πουν.

----------


## sdikr

> για το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να γίνει και πιο σύντομα καθώς θα το ζητήσω να μου το στείλουν ώστε να το δείξω και σε εσάς εδώ αλλά και στις εταιρείες.
> 
> Για αυτό που θυμήθηκες θα κάνεις λίγο υπομονή και εσύ και οι άλλοι καθώς είμαι ήδη στην διαδικασία αναβάθμισης του εσωτερικού δικτύου μου όποτε όταν αυτή ολοκληρωθεί θα γίνει πιο εύκολο να κάνω όσα τεστ θες και με ότι θες εσύ και οι άλλοι και να σας ανεβάσω ότι θέλετε να δείτε και να συζητήσουμε ότι θέλετε πάνω στα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> δεν έχω να κρύψω κάτι άλλωστε την αλήθεια λέω
> 
> αν έλεγα ψέμματα ή αν ήμουν κλέφτης/λαμόγιο θα ήμουν και πλούσιος τώρα με την δουλειά που κάνω.
> 
> Εδώ κάθησα και μελέτησα με τις ώρες οδηγούς κτλ... αγόρασα και έστησα ολόκληρο Raspberry Pi 4 να κάνει αυτόματα speedtest (ookla) και τα αποτελέσματα να τα φτιάχνει σε μορφή csv (excel) μέσω διαδικασίας cron job και να τα ανεβάζει αυτόματα σε λογαριασμό στο google drive και από εκεί να τα στέλνει αυτόματα μέσω email στο τεχνικό τμήμα της VODAFONE/COSMOTE καθώς ερευνούν ένα "περίεργο πρόβλημα" μείωσης της ταχύτητας συγκεκριμένες ώρες της ημέρας και σε συγκεκριμένες ημέρες στην περιοχή του Βύρωνα/Παγκρατίου μπας και βρουν τι φταίει.


Καλά απο τον 6 περιμένουμε,  και είσαι ακόμα στην αναβάθμιση του δικτύου   :Worthy:    ελπίζω να είναι πιο γρήγορα τα λινκ απο τα παιδιά.  αλλά δεν θα το παίξω και τζόκερ

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλά απο τον 6 περιμένουμε,  και είσαι ακόμα στην αναβάθμιση του δικτύου     ελπίζω να είναι πιο γρήγορα τα λινκ απο τα παιδιά.  αλλά δεν θα το παίξω και τζόκερ


θα ανέβει πάρα πολύ σύντομα (ήδη τους το ζήτησα όπως είπα ήδη έτσι με το που μου το στείλουν πριν κάνω το οτιδήποτε θα το ανεβάσω εδώ)

άλλωστε σύντομα θα έχω και περισσότερες πληροφορίες ποια μοντέλα ήταν της TPLINK και αν υπάρχουν άλλης εταιρείας που επίσης συνεργάζονται π.χ ASUS.

δυστυχώς προτεραίοτητα έχει η οικογένεια άρα εκεί πάνε τα περισσότερα χρήματα

όχι το χόμπι μου

όσο για το τζόκερ άστο αυτό τα 9 μύρια ευρώ έπεσαν στην Αλόνησο

ούτε στην Αθήνα (Παγκράτι) σε εμένα που πολύ θα τα ήθελα... καθώς θα βοηθούσαν πολύ την κατάσταση...

ούτε στην Θεσσαλονίκη σε εσένα

----------


## ThReSh

> TP-LINK ήταν τα router


Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι είναι το TP-Link 100v που δινει η ίδια η Voda?

----------


## georgep138

> Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι είναι το TP-Link 100v που δινει η ίδια η Voda?


Πάρα πολύ λογικό, αυτό που γράφεις.
Καμιά ιδέα και για τo router της Wind ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι είναι το TP-Link 100v που δινει η ίδια η Voda?


δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό φίλε Thresh 

καθώς η VODAFONE για συνδέσεις VDSL/FTTH δίνει το TP-LINK H300S και το TP-LINK 100V 

καθώς η WIND για συνδέσεις VDSL/FTTH δίνει τα  Technicolor TG788v v3 , ZTE H268N , Technicolor TG789 v2 , Technicolor DGA4130
ενώ για VDSL δίνει τα  ZyXEL VMG1312-B10A , ZTE ZXDSL 931WII , ZTE H185 , ZyXEL VMG1312-B10D , ZTE ZXHN H168N v3 , ZTE ZXHN H168N
ενώ για ADSL δίνει τα  Asus DSL-N14U , ZyXEL AMG 1202-T10B , TP-Link W8951ND , ZTE ZXV10 H108L , ZTE ZXHN H108L , ZTE Η108Ν v2.5

(όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα έχουμε όλα στην συλλογή του τμήματος ΙΤ της εταιρείας.)

Τα ρούτερ που δίνουν οι εταιρείες (γνωρίζω σχεδόν όλες τις μάρκες και μοντέλα) ξεχνάς ότι δουλεύω σε μια εταιρεία που συνεργάζομαι και με τις τρεις εταιρείες και χρησιμοποιούμε όλα τα προιόντα τους (ADSL/VDSL/FTTH)

(από την συσκευασία και το άνοιγμα) φαίνεται ότι ήταν της ελεύθερης αγοράς 

(από την περιήγηση που έκανα στο μενού τους) δεν είχαν κανένα λογότυπο εταιρείας (παρόχου) ούτε κλειδωμένα μενού/λειτουργίες και ο χρήστης ήταν πραγματικά ο admin 

γιατί αν κρίνω από αυτό που δίνει η COSMOTE και εννοώ το SPEEDPORT PLUS δεν είναι πραγματικά ελεύθερο (υπάρχουν κλειδωμένα μενού/λειτουργίες) και ο χρήστης δεν είναι πραγματικά ο admin (έτσι νομίζει)

λίγο υπομονή θα τα μάθετε όλα σύντομα...

βέβαια αν κάποιοι είναι ανυπόμονοι μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν γνωστά ρούτερ της ελεύθερης αγοράς (ASUS/TP-LINK) να δουν αν θα πάρουν αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις από το δίκτυο

γιατί αυτό έκαναν και οι φίλοι μου αγόρασαν το ρούτερ

το συνέδεσαν όπως έπρεπε να κάνουν (όπως θα έκαναν και με το ρούτερ του παρόχου) πήρε τις ρυθμίσεις και λειτουργεί άψογα.

----------


## georgep138

Εκανες περιήγηση στα μενού τους και δεν κοίταξες να δεις ποιό μοντέλο είναι ?
Τους ζήτησες να σου στείλουν τα video και δεν τους ρώτησες ποιά μοντέλα είναι ?
Οι φίλοι σου, στην τύχη αγόρασαν τα router ή είχαν εσωτερική πληροφόρηση (όπως εσύ) από Vodafone - Wind ,
ότι τα συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα θα κάνουν το auto provisioning ?

----------


## jkoukos

α. Ρώτησα, ποιο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο είναι και όχι γενικά ποιας εταιρείας. Θα μας ενημερώσεις ή θα το κρατήσεις κρυφό;

β. Λες ότι μπροστά στα μάτια σου δούλεψε αυτόματα η συσκευή, τραβώντας τα στοιχεία και κάνοντας την σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας. Τότε για ποιον λόγο ζήτησαν μετά τους κωδικούς, όπως αναφέρεις;

γ. Φαντάζομαι αναφέρεσαι στην τηλεφωνία, διότι διαβάζοντας πάλι τα μηνύματά σου, δεν βγαίνει ξεκάθαρη απάντηση.

----------


## ThReSh

> δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό φίλε Thresh


Άρα ποιο ήταν?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εκανες περιήγηση στα μενού τους και δεν κοίταξες να δεις ποιό μοντέλο είναι ?
> Τους ζήτησες να σου στείλουν τα video και δεν τους ρώτησες ποιά μοντέλα είναι ?
> Οι φίλοι σου, στην τύχη αγόρασαν τα router ή είχαν εσωτερική πληροφόρηση (όπως εσύ) από Vodafone - Wind ,
> ότι τα συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα θα κάνουν το auto provisioning ?


ναι έκανα περιήγηση στα μενού τους αλλά δεν είδα ποιο μοντέλο είναι
τους ζήτησα να μου στείλουν τα βίντεο και επίσης τους ζήτησα να μου πουν ποια μοντέλα είναι
οι φίλοι μου πήγαν και αγόρασαν συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα της TP-LINK (όχι στην τύχη) καθώς το είχε και τρίτος φίλος μας οποίος είναι ευχαριστημένος
δεν νομίζω να είχαν εσωτερική πληροφόρηση από τις εταιρείες

- - - Updated - - -




> α. Ρώτησα, ποιο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο είναι και όχι γενικά ποιας εταιρείας. Θα μας ενημερώσεις ή θα το κρατήσεις κρυφό;
> 
> β. Λες ότι μπροστά στα μάτια σου δούλεψε αυτόματα η συσκευή, τραβώντας τα στοιχεία και κάνοντας την σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας. Τότε για ποιον λόγο ζήτησαν μετά τους κωδικούς, όπως αναφέρεις;
> 
> γ. Φαντάζομαι αναφέρεσαι στην τηλεφωνία, διότι διαβάζοντας πάλι τα μηνύματά σου, δεν βγαίνει ξεκάθαρη απάντηση.


α. Δεν ξέρω ποιο μοντέλο είναι ξέρω ότι είναι TP-LINK και σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα των φίλων μου την ίδια δουλειά κάνει και τις ASUS
όταν μάθω το μοντέλο και όποια άλλη πληροφορία η οποία θα σας είναι χρήσιμη εννοείται ότι θα σας την πω δεν έχω λόγο να την κρατήσω κρυφή.

β. ναι μπροστά στα μάτια μου δούλεψε αυτόματα η συσκευή τραβώντας τα στοιχεία και κάνοντας την σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας
ο λόγος που ζήτησαν τα στοιχεία από τις εταιρείες ήμουν εγώ (καθώς εγώ επέμενα σε αυτό)

γ. ναι και στην τηλεφωνία καθώς είπα έχουν VDSL και FTTH.

- - - Updated - - -




> Άρα ποιο ήταν?


θα το μάθω σύντομα και θα σας το πω.

----------


## Iris07

Η διαθεσιμότητα πάντως έχει κολλήσει στα 92.525 διακριτά κτήρια..

----------


## Zer0c00L

Η απάντηση που πήρα από τις πηγές μου στις εταιρείες

για την μεν VODAFONE ότι δίνουν τα στοιχεία αν τα ζητήσει ο πελάτης (αν και αυτά αναγράφονται στα συμβόλαια και υπάρχουν σε γραπτό μήνυμα που στέλνουν)
αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνει καθώς αν βάλει/συνδέση την οποιαδήποτε συσκευή που έχει αγοράσει αυτή θα πάρει τα στοιχεία αυτόματα από το δίκτυο (ανάφεραν κάτι για TP-LINK και ASUS).

για την μεν WIND ότι δίνουν τα στοιχεία αν τα ζητήσει ο πελάτης (αν και αυτά αναγράφονται στα συμβόλαια και υπάρχουν σε γραπτό μήνυμα που στέλνουν)
δεν μου ανάφεραν τίποτα για αυτόματη άντληση των στοιχείων από το δίκτυο.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτά ισχύουν για την σύνδεση με το DSLAM και τον συγχρονισμό. Σε κανένα συμβόλαιο δεν αναγράφονται (το ίδιο και σε Cosmote) τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης της τηλεφωνίας. Ποτέ και σε κανέναν πάροχο.

Και ερχόμαστε πάλι στην αρχή.
α. Τα στοιχεία που τους έδωσαν είναι για την τηλεφωνία ή την σύνδεση της γραμμής;
β. Ο Router που έχουν παίζει μόνος του στην γραμμή και λειτουργεί σε αυτόν ή τηλεφωνία;
γ. Ο Router που έχουν παίζει μόνος του στην γραμμή και λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνία σε άλλη συσκευή με (ή χωρίς) χρήση των κωδικών της;
δ. Ποια ακριβώς μοντέλα είναι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτά ισχύουν για την σύνδεση με το DSLAM και τον συγχρονισμό. Σε κανένα συμβόλαιο δεν αναγράφονται (το ίδιο και σε Cosmote) τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης της τηλεφωνίας. Ποτέ και σε κανέναν πάροχο.
> 
> Και ερχόμαστε πάλι στην αρχή.
> α. Τα στοιχεία που τους έδωσαν είναι για την τηλεφωνία ή την σύνδεση της γραμμής;
> β. Ο Router που έχουν παίζει μόνος του στην γραμμή και λειτουργεί σε αυτόν ή τηλεφωνία;
> γ. Ο Router που έχουν παίζει μόνος του στην γραμμή και λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνία σε άλλη συσκευή με (ή χωρίς) χρήση των κωδικών της;
> δ. Ποια ακριβώς μοντέλα είναι;


ότι αφορά την COSMOTE θα σε διαψεύσω φίλε jkoukos καθώς αναγράφονται τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης στο συμβόλαιο που έχω στην κατοχή μου (και στο παλιό της VDSL) και στο νέο της FTTH
και τα έχω επίσης σε γραπτό μήνυμα στο κινητό μου (δεν έχω τα στοιχεία της VoIP τηλεφωνίας καθώς δεν τα έχω ζητήσει φυσικά)

Αναγράφονται στο συμβόλαιο και στέλνονται μέσω γραπτών μηνυμάτων για συνδέσεις VDSL/FTTH η απάντηση και των δύο εταιρειών αυτή είναι

η VODAFONE απάντησε όπως σου είπα ότι βάζεις την συσκευή σου και αυτή τραβάει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης και VoIP τηλεφωνίας
η WIND απάντησε ότι οι κωδικός του εκάστοτε συνδρομητή είναι το τηλέφωνο του δεν απάντησε αν παίρνει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης και VoIP τηλεφωνίας

(αυτά θα τα έχω και μέσω της επίσημης οδού καθώς θα μιλήσω με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και με το τεχνικό τμήμα από τρίτη καθώς είναι πληροφορία που θέλω οπωσδήποτε να μάθω)

ότι αφορά τα ερωτήματα σου

Τα στοιχεία που έδωσαν οι εταιρείες στους φίλους μου αφορούν τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης και τηλεφωνίας (ότι αφορά τον φίλο μου στην VODAFONE οποίος έχει VoIP τηλεφωνία) 
ο άλλος έχει VDSL μέσω της WIND και η τηλεφωνία δεν είναι VoIP αλλά κανονική τηλεφωνία

τα Router που αγόρασαν και οι δύο παίζουν μόνα τους στην γραμμή δεν υπάρχει άλλο Router συνδεμένο (α,β,γ)
ότι αφορά το δ. αναμένω να μου πουν πιο μοντέλο ξέρω μόνο την μάρκα TP-LINK.

όπως αναμένω και το βίντεο όταν αυτό ανέβει

----------


## jkoukos

Μην βιάζεσαι και διάβαζε σωστά για να καταλαβαίνεις τι λέει ο άλλος.
Δεν αναφέρομαι στα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης αλλά της τηλεφωνίας. Ούτε στην Cosmote γράφονται ποτέ σε κάποιο συμβόλαιο. ΠΟΤΕ!
Και ακριβώς επειδή είναι άγνωστα και δεν γίνεται πουθενά καταγραφή τους, όταν τα ζητάμε εκδίδει αυτόματα νέα το σύστημα και μας τα στέλνει με sms χωρίς καμία ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση.

Με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα που έχεις (όπως τα έχεις) αναφέρει, δεν βγαίνει συμπέρασμα αν τελικά άλλαξαν οι πάροχοι την πολιτική τους.

----------


## sdikr

Καλά το είπα εγώ απο την αρχή!
Εκεί που ήταν σίγουρο, τώρα έγινε ααα ο ενας δεν έχει voip  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μην βιάζεσαι και διάβαζε σωστά για να καταλαβαίνεις τι λέει ο άλλος.
> Δεν αναφέρομαι στα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης αλλά της τηλεφωνίας. Ούτε στην Cosmote γράφονται ποτέ σε κάποιο συμβόλαιο. ΠΟΤΕ!
> Και ακριβώς επειδή είναι άγνωστα και δεν γίνεται πουθενά καταγραφή τους, όταν τα ζητάμε εκδίδει αυτόματα νέα το σύστημα και μας τα στέλνει με sms χωρίς καμία ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση.
> 
> Με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα που έχεις (όπως τα έχεις) αναφέρει, δεν βγαίνει συμπέρασμα αν τελικά άλλαξαν οι πάροχοι την πολιτική τους.


Με τα δεδομένα που μου είπαν άτομα που γνωρίζω από τις εταιρείες (VODAFONE/WIND) λένε ότι δίνουν και τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης και τα στοιχεία τηλεφωνίας αν χρειάζεται
Επίσης με τα δεδομένα που μου αναφέρει η VODAFONE ότι συσκευή και να βάλω θα πάρει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης και τηλεφωνίας αν χρειάζεται (αυτός με τον οποίο μίλησα μου ανάφερε για TP-LINK και ASUS).

αυτό της VODAFONE επιβεβαιώθηκε με τον φίλο μου που έβαλε το TP-LINK που αγόρασε και πήρε αυτόματα τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης και τηλεφωνίας
ενώ της WIND του έδωσαν τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης (όχι τηλεφωνίας καθώς δεν έχει VoIP) τα πέρασε μέσα στο TP-LINK και δουλεύει.

άρα έχουν αλλάξει την πολιτική τους

απλά μένει να το μάθω με επίσημο τρόπο από εξυπηρέτηση πελατών/τεχνικό τμήμα

γιατί αν έχει αλλάξει η πολιτική τους και δεν χρειάζεται να παντρεύεσαι το Router που σου δίνουν αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο θες του εμπορίου
αλλάζει το τοπίο...

----------


## sdikr

όταν θα ανεβάσεις τα βιντεάκια (ξέρεις λίγο μετά απο τα screenshot Που περιμένουμε εδώ και 6 μήνες) να σε πιστέψουμε,  μέχρι τότε ισχύει αυτό που ισχύει τόσο καιρό για αυτούς τους δύο παρόχους,   είπαμε παραπληροφόρηση αλλά κάπου βάλε και ενα όριο, θα σε διαβάσει κάποιος και θα νομίζει πως μπορεί να έχει τους κωδικούς σε  vodafone/wind  και θα βρεθεί προ εκπλήξεως.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλά το είπα εγώ απο την αρχή!
> Εκεί που ήταν σίγουρο, τώρα έγινε ααα ο ενας δεν έχει voip


λυπάμαι αλλά από την αρχή είπα ότι ο ένας (WIND) δεν έχει VoIP αλλά κανονική τηλεφωνία μόνο ο άλλος (VODAFONE) έχει VoIP τηλεφωνία.

----------


## sdikr

> λυπάμαι αλλά από την αρχή είπα ότι ο ένας (WIND) δεν έχει VoIP αλλά κανονική τηλεφωνία μόνο ο άλλος (VODAFONE) έχει VoIP τηλεφωνία.


Οχι είπες πως τα συνδέσανε μπροστά σου και πήρε ρυθμίσεις τηλεφωνίας και για τους δύο




> ναι έκανα περιήγηση στα μενού τους αλλά δεν είδα ποιο μοντέλο είναι
> τους ζήτησα να μου στείλουν τα βίντεο και επίσης τους ζήτησα να μου πουν ποια μοντέλα είναι
> οι φίλοι μου πήγαν και αγόρασαν συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα της TP-LINK (όχι στην τύχη) καθώς το είχε και τρίτος φίλος μας οποίος είναι ευχαριστημένος
> δεν νομίζω να είχαν εσωτερική πληροφόρηση από τις εταιρείες
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> όταν θα ανεβάσεις τα βιντεάκια (ξέρεις λίγο μετά απο τα screenshot Που περιμένουμε εδώ και 6 μήνες) να σε πιστέψουμε,  μέχρι τότε ισχύει αυτό που ισχύει τόσο καιρό για αυτούς τους δύο παρόχους,   είπαμε παραπληροφόρηση αλλά κάπου βάλε και ενα όριο, θα σε διαβάσει κάποιος και θα νομίζει πως μπορεί να έχει τους κωδικούς σε  vodafone/wind  και θα βρεθεί προ εκπλήξεως.


τα βίντεο δεν εξαρτάται από μένα όποτε μου το στείλουν ή το ανεβάσουν θα ανεβάσω τα στοιχεία

το άλλο που αναφέρεις απλά να έχεις την υπομονή και θα έχεις όσα τεστ και screenshot/video θες

ότι αφορά αυτό που λέω 
την τρίτη ελπίζω να έχω επίσημη απάντηση από εξυπηρέτηση πελατών/τεχνικό τμήμα και από τους δύο VODAFONE/WIND την οποία θα ανεβάσω
αν ισχύει η μη επίσημη απάντηση από τις δύο VODAFONE/WIND η οποία λέει ότι σου δίνουν τους κωδικούς και ότι μπορείς να βάλεις ότι συσκευή θες πράγμα που ισχύει με την δοκιμή που έκαναν οι δύο φίλοι μου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι είπες πως τα συνδέσανε μπροστά σου και πήρε ρυθμίσεις τηλεφωνίας και για τους δύο


Σε ευχαριστώ και ζητώ συγνώμη γιατί έκανα τυπογραφικό λάθος

ο φίλος με την (WIND) VDSL δεν έχει VoIP τηλεφωνία αλλά κανονική τηλεφωνία

----------


## jkoukos

> άρα έχουν αλλάξει την πολιτική τους


O πληθυντικός πως σου προέκυψε;
Η Vodafone έμεινε μόνο, αν και σε αυτή πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί ότι και με την Wind (δηλαδή ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει καμία πολιτική).

- - - Updated - - -

Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να μάθεις ποια συσκευή έχει στην Vodafone; Αν και μάλλον ξέρουμε ποια είναι.
Πάρε τηλέφωνο και σε 1-2 λεπτά θα το έχεις μάθει, κοιτώντας απλά το ταμπελάκι της συσκευής ο φίλος σου. Τζάμπα είναι η κλήση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> O πληθυντικός πως σου προέκυψε;
> Η Vodafone έμεινε μόνο, αν και σε αυτή πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί ότι και με την Wind (δηλαδή ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει καμία πολιτική).


γιατί το λες αυτό?
η VODAFONE έδωσε τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης (FTTH) στον φίλο αλλά του είπαν να βάλει το δικό του Router και θα πάρει αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζεται από το δίκτυο.
η WIND έδωσε τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης (VDSL) στον φίλο οποίος τα έβαλε στο δικό του Router 

εγώ το αναφέρω εδώ ώστε φίλοι που έχουν TP-LINK και ASUS σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της VODAFONE να δοκιμάσουν και να δουν αν θα πάρουν τις ρυθμίσεις αυτόματα από το δίκτυο

εγώ νομίζω ότι άλλαξαν την πολιτική τους (γιατί πιθανόν χάνουν πελάτες)

- - - Updated - - -




> O πληθυντικός πως σου προέκυψε;
> Η Vodafone έμεινε μόνο, αν και σε αυτή πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί ότι και με την Wind (δηλαδή ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει καμία πολιτική).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να μάθεις ποια συσκευή έχει στην Vodafone; Αν και μάλλον ξέρουμε ποια είναι.
> Πάρε τηλέφωνο και σε 1-2 λεπτά θα το έχεις μάθει, κοιτώντας απλά το ταμπελάκι της συσκευής ο φίλος σου. Τζάμπα είναι η κλήση.


τους έχω αφήσει μήνυμα

ναι φίλοι είναι αλλά δουλεύουν

ο ένας κάνει τον delivery και ο άλλος είναι οδηγός (ξέρεις αυτοί που μεταφέρουν τουρίστες με βαν κτλ)

ο φίλος που έχει την VODAFONE του έχουν δώσει δύο TP-LINK H300S τα οποία έχει άθικτα στο κουτί τους ως εφεδρικά και στην γραμμή του έβαλε αυτό της TP-LINK που αγόρασε.

----------


## jkoukos

Μα σου λέμε τόση ώρα ότι *ΔΕΝ* μιλάμε για τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης. *ΟΛΟΙ* οι πάροχοι τα δίνουν αυτά εγγράφως.
Τόση ώρα *και αυτό είναι το κύριο ζητούμενο*, αναφερόμαστε στην τηλεφωνία και τα στοιχεία αυτής *ΚΑΝΕΙΣ* δεν τα δίνει σε ένα χαρτί, διότι απλά *ΚΑΝΕΙΣ* άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να τα αναζητήσει και να τα διαβάσει, διότι δεν καταγράφονται σε κανένα πληροφοριακό σύστημα. Είναι απόρρητα και προσωπικά του χρήστη.

----------


## georgep138

Το τυπογραφικό λάθος, το διορθώνουμε μετά από μερικά λεπτά.
Ειδικά μετά από τέτοια πίεση για αποσαφήνιση της πραγματικότητας και για να ξεκαθαριστεί το τι ισχύει.
Τέτοια ψέματα, τέτοια κοροϊδία και τέτοια παραπληροφόρηση, δεν έχω ξαναδεί.
Πρέπει να σεβόμαστε τους συμφορουμίτες μας που μας διαβάζουν,
γιατί όλοι καλοπροαίρετα ξεκινάμε με το ότι αυτό που διαβάζουμε ισχύει.
Και ο καθένας που διαβάζει κάτι, το θεωρεί σωστό και μένει με αυτήν την εντύπωση,
για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι μπορεί να μην διαβάσει την διάψευση παρακάτω.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι χρειάζονταν να γράψει, όλα αυτά που έγραψε
και δεν περίμενε να τα επιβεβαιώσει πρώτα και μετά να γράψει κάτι σίγουρο.
Όλα νομίζω ξεκινάνε από την εμμονή του να γράφει κάθε μέρα 
και περισσότερο από μια φορά την μέρα, σε διάφορα νήματα,
ότι δουλεύει σε πολυεθνική εταιρεία που ασχολείται με την διαχείριση κτηρίων
και λόγω της θέσης του έχει επαφές ανωτέρου επιπέδου με υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη
τηλεπικοινωνιακών εταιρειών και εταιρειών ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και φυσικού αερίου.

----------


## ThReSh

> ο φίλος με την (WIND) VDSL δεν έχει VoIP τηλεφωνία αλλά κανονική τηλεφωνία


Δώρον άδωρον η αναφορά αυτής της περίπτωση τότε. Από την "1η μέρα" μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε άλλο modem/router σε VDSL Wind με κανονική τηλεφωνία μιας κι έδιναν εξαρχής τα username/password της σύνδεσης, έτσι ήμουν για 6κάτι χρόνια μέχρι το περσινό καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το τυπογραφικό λάθος, το διορθώνουμε μετά από μερικά λεπτά.
> Ειδικά μετά από τέτοια πίεση για αποσαφήνιση της πραγματικότητας και για να ξεκαθαριστεί το τι ισχύει.
> Τέτοια ψέματα, τέτοια κοροϊδία και τέτοια παραπληροφόρηση, δεν έχω ξαναδεί.
> Πρέπει να σεβόμαστε τους συμφορουμίτες μας που μας διαβάζουν,
> γιατί όλοι καλοπροαίρετα ξεκινάμε με το ότι αυτό που διαβάζουμε ισχύει.
> Και ο καθένας που διαβάζει κάτι, το θεωρεί σωστό και μένει με αυτήν την εντύπωση,
> για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι μπορεί να μην διαβάσει την διάψευση παρακάτω.
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι χρειάζονταν να γράψει, όλα αυτά που έγραψε
> και δεν περίμενε να τα επιβεβαιώσει πρώτα και μετά να γράψει κάτι σίγουρο.
> ...


Συγνώμη αγαπητέ μου φίλε @georgep138 έχεις δίκιο για το τυπογραφικό λάθος (αλλά δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι) μου το επισήμανε ο φίλος sdikr ότι το είπα έτσι όφειλα να ζητήσω συγνώμη και να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια.

ότι αφορά τα σχόλια σου σχετικά με κάποιους χαρακτηρισμούς οι οποίοι με προσβάλουν (αλλά θεωρώ ότι τα λες καλοπροαίρετα) και αναφέρομαι στις λέξεις "Ψέμματα" , "Κοροϊδία" και "Παραπληροφόρηση"

να με συγχωρείς αλλά στην ηλικία που είμαι (48 χρονών σε μερικές εβδομάδες) δεν έχω μάθει να λέω ψέμματα (γιατί έτσι με μεγάλωσαν οι γονείς μου)
εγώ λέω πάντα την αλήθεια και ας πονάει επίσης δεν κοροϊδεύω κανέναν ούτε παραπληροφορώ

πάντα σέβομαι τους συνομιλητές μου και τον χώρο που με φιλοξενεί

πάντα μιλάω καλοπροαίρετα

δεν έχω καμία εμμονή να γράφω σε δημόσιες ιστοσελίδες/κοινότητες για να αυξήσω τον αριθμό των μηνυμάτων μου δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου έχεις σχηματίσει λάθος εντύπωση για μένα 
δεν με νοιάζει πόσα μηνύματα έχω είτε αυτά είναι (0) μηδέν είτε αυτά είναι (1) ένα την ίδια σημασία έχουν για μένα 
εγώ σε όποια δημόσια ιστοσελίδα/κοινότητα είμαι ενεργό μέλος
ανήκω στην κατηγορία αυτών που διαβάζουν όποιο θέμα κρίνουν χρήσιμο 
άλλωστε και σε αυτήν την δημόσια ιστοσελίδα/κοινότητα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γνωρίζουν πολλά περισσότερα από μένα πάνω στο αντικείμενο που έχουν ασχοληθεί αλλά και σε άλλες που ασχολούνται με πολλά πράγματα.

επίσης ποτέ δεν έβαλα την δουλειά μου για να δείξω την εμπειρία μου/γνώσεις μου/διασυνδέσεις μου/γνωριμίες μου (δεν σας αφορά/νοιάζει)

ότι πληροφορία μάθω και κρίνω ότι χρειάζεται να την δημοσιεύσω χωρίς να προκαλέσω πρόβλημα σε αυτόν που μου την είπε το κάνω και πάντα προσπαθώ να την διασταυρώνω δια της επίσημης οδού για να καλύψω και αυτόν που μου την είπε.

*ότι αφορά την πληροφορία που έμαθα έχεις δίκιο δεν έπρεπε να αναφέρω τίποτα μέχρι να την εξακριβώσω δια της επίσημης οδού αν ισχύει ή όχι*

όποιος θέλει και με δική του ευθύνη φυσικά μπορεί να δοκιμάσει και να δει στην πράξη αν ισχύει 
(ότι έκανα εγώ εδώ με ένα παλιό Fritzbox που έπεσε στα χέρια μου την περίοδο που άλλαζα από VDSL σε FTTH και ψαχνόμουν τι συσκευή να αγοράσω τότε μου είπε ο φίλος jkoukos για τα fritzbox ότι τραβάνε αυτόματα τα στοιχεία από την COSMOTE το δοκίμασα αμέσως και ισχύει αυτό που είπε.)

αν είναι συνδρομητής VODAFONE αρκεί να συνδέσει την συσκευή του (Router) και να δει αν θα πάρει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία αν μάλιστα έχει TP-LINK ή ASUS τότε ακόμα καλύτερα.
όπως αν είναι συνδρομητής WIND μπορεί να δοκιμάσει αν ο κωδικός είναι ο αριθμός τηλεφώνου του (αυτό ισχύει για την σύνδεση όχι για τηλεφωνία)
βέβαια μπορεί να δοκιμάσει απλά αν του δώσουν τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης και τηλεφωνίας για να τα βάλει σε δική του συσκευή.

----------


## georgep138

> Συγνώμη αγαπητέ μου φίλε @georgep138 έχεις δίκιο για το τυπογραφικό λάθος (αλλά δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι) μου το επισήμανε ο φίλος sdikr ότι το είπα έτσι όφειλα να ζητήσω συγνώμη και να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια.
> *Δεν ήταν τυπογραφικό λάθος, ήταν ολόκληρη φράση.
> Τυπογραφικό λάθος είναι αν αντί για "η" π.χ. γράψουμε "ι"*
> ότι αφορά τα σχόλια σου σχετικά με κάποιους χαρακτηρισμούς οι οποίοι με προσβάλουν (αλλά θεωρώ ότι τα λες καλοπροαίρετα) *Σωστό* και αναφέρομαι στις λέξεις "Ψέμματα" , "Κοροϊδία" και "Παραπληροφόρηση"
> 
> να με συγχωρείς αλλά στην ηλικία που είμαι (48 χρονών σε μερικές εβδομάδες) δεν έχω μάθει να λέω ψέμματα (γιατί έτσι με μεγάλωσαν οι γονείς μου)
> εγώ λέω πάντα την αλήθεια και ας πονάει επίσης δεν κοροϊδεύω κανέναν ούτε παραπληροφορώ
> 
> πάντα σέβομαι τους συνομιλητές μου και τον χώρο που με φιλοξενεί
> ...


Τα έντονα bold γράμματα, είναι οι απαντήσεις μου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα έντονα bold γράμματα, είναι οι απαντήσεις μου.


επειδή βλέπω όμως και συνεχίζεις τους προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς προς εμένα προσωπικά (πράγμα που δεν είναι φυσικά καθόλου καλοπροαίρετο) έτσι οφείλω να σε ενημερώσω ότι μπήκες στην "μαύρη λίστα".

θα το σταματήσω εδώ πέρα καθώς σέβομαι τον χώρο που με φιλοξενεί και τους ανθρώπους (συνομιλητές μου)

η άποψη σου/σχόλιο σου/γνώμη σου εννοείται ότι τα σέβομαι αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω σε όλο το περιεχόμενο αυτής.

από εκεί και πέρα όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δοκιμάσει όπως είπα με *δική του ευθύνη* να δει αν ισχύει ή όχι.

*αν μάθω κάτι από επίσημη πηγή θα το δημοσιεύσω όπως και την πηγή της πληροφορίας*

*δεν θα δημοσιευτεί κανένα βίντεο unboxing/review*

για να τελειώνει και το θέμα με το fritzbox και τον αγαπητό φίλο jkoukos που μπλέκεις (μιας και τώρα το είδα)

να σε ενημερώσω λοιπόν ότι ο jkoukos αυτό που είπε και ισχύει 100% είναι ότι τα fritzbox που φοράνε firmware έκδοση 7 παίρνουν αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις από το δίκτυο που αφορούν την COSMOTE έτσι έχεις αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις από την σύνδεση και από την τηλεφωνία (το έκανα με ένα μοντέλο) που έπεσε στα χέρια μου το οποίο φοράει το firmware έκδοση 7 και πήρε αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις από το δίκτυο και του VDSL και τώρα της FTTH 
βέβαια αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός στην προτίμηση μου για το Fritzbox 7590 το οποίο αξίζει τα χρήματα του για αυτά που κάνει.

----------


## sdikr

> επειδή βλέπω όμως και συνεχίζεις τους προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς προς εμένα προσωπικά (πράγμα που δεν είναι φυσικά καθόλου καλοπροαίρετο) έτσι οφείλω να σε ενημερώσω ότι μπήκες στην "μαύρη λίστα".
> 
> θα το σταματήσω εδώ πέρα καθώς σέβομαι τον χώρο που με φιλοξενεί και τους ανθρώπους (συνομιλητές μου)
> 
> η άποψη σου/σχόλιο σου/γνώμη σου εννοείται ότι τα σέβομαι αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω σε όλο το περιεχόμενο αυτής.
> 
> από εκεί και πέρα όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δοκιμάσει όπως είπα με *δική του ευθύνη* να δει αν ισχύει ή όχι.
> 
> *αν μάθω κάτι από επίσημη πηγή θα το δημοσιεύσω όπως και την πηγή της πληροφορίας*
> ...


*Τελευταία φόρα λοιπόν που το κάνεις αυτό,  την επόμενη φόρα που θα αρχίσεις τα κλασικά, απλά θα γινει διαγραφή*

----------


## Zer0c00L

> *Τελευταία φόρα λοιπόν που το κάνεις αυτό,  την επόμενη φόρα που θα αρχίσεις τα κλασικά, απλά θα γινει διαγραφή*


ΝΑΙ έχεις δίκιο τελευταία φορά που το κάνω (κακώς ασχολήθηκα δεν αξίζει)

μην ανησυχείς δεν πρόκειται να ξανά κάνω αυτό το λάθος

ούτε θα ενοχλήσω κανέναν στα τηλέφωνα των εταιρειών (εξυπηρέτηση πελατών/τεχνικό τμήμα) δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνω.

όποιος θέλει να μάθει την πολιτική και τι ισχύει ας καλέσει από μόνος του στα τηλέφωνα των εταιρειών

*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που με προστατεύεις από ειρωνικούς/προσβλητικούς/υβριστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς.*

----------


## konenas

VODAFONE

----------


## dimitri_ns

> VODAFONE


Οπως είσαι ζεστός ..

"Τα fritz παίζουν στο δίκτυό σας πχ 7590 χωρίς να βάλουμε το δικό σας ? Εχουν προφιλ vodafone"

----------


## sdikr

> VODAFONE


Σε ευχαριστούμε για την επιβεβαίωση  :One thumb up:

----------


## intercitys

> τα γράφει όλα στο sfbb.gr φίλε μου
> εφόσον είσαι επιλέξιμος σου βγάζει τις προσφορές και τις εταιρείες.





> Το συνολικό κόστος για την ενεργοποίηση (σκαψίματα, υλικά, εργασίες εγκατάστασης κλπ) είναι 2€ ή έχει κάποιο μεγάλο κόστος που επιμερίζεται;


Καλημέρα και Καλή Χρονιά!

Δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρει αναλυτικά τι σημαίνει ενεργοποίηση...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλημέρα και Καλή Χρονιά!
> 
> *Δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρει αναλυτικά τι σημαίνει ενεργοποίηση*...


Eαν είσαι επιλέξιμος
Σου εμφανίζει προσφορές εταιρειών, όπου αναφέρεται κόστος ενεργοποίησης, δέσμευση (24 μήνες), μηνιαία καταβολή

Στον ΟΤΕ, κόστος ενεργοποίησης 2 €

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Eαν είσαι επιλέξιμος
> Σου εμφανίζει προσφορές εταιρειών, όπου αναφέρεται κόστος ενεργοποίησης, δέσμευση (24 μήνες), μηνιαία καταβολή
> 
> Στον ΟΤΕ, κόστος ενεργοποίησης 2 €


αν είσαι επιλέξιμος σου βγάζει αναλυτικά τις προσφορές και τα κόστη ενεργοποίησης/εγκατάστασης/μηναία καταβολή κτλ..

----------


## Wolverine

Καλησπέρα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει νόημα η αλλαγή του router από αυτόν που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ σε Fritz. Το wifi δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί έχω άλλο mesh στημένο. 

Επίσης έχω σύνδεση στα 100 αν ζητήσω αναβάθμιση στα 200 δεν πιστεύω να χάνεται το κουπόνι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλησπέρα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει νόημα η αλλαγή του router από αυτόν που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ σε Fritz. Το wifi δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί έχω άλλο mesh στημένο. 
> 
> Επίσης έχω σύνδεση στα 100 αν ζητήσω αναβάθμιση στα 200 δεν πιστεύω να χάνεται το κουπόνι;


θα πρότεινα να κάνεις ερώτημα στην δράση sfbb.gr

κανονικά δεν πρέπει να χάνετε

----------


## pantelikas

Βρίσκομαι Θεσσαλονίκη και ήρθε συνεργείο κι έβαλε τις ίνες στην οικοδομή κι ένα κουτάκι μέσα στο σπίτι μου. Μου είπαν απομένει ένας έλεγχος από την εταιρεία της εγκατάστασης κι ένας έλεγχος από την cosmote. Έπειτα ενεργοποίηση. Υπάρχει κάποια εκτίμηση για τον χρόνο που απομένει; Φαντάζομαι θα επηρεαστεί η διαδικασία κι από την απεργία στην cosmote

----------


## pantelikas

Μετά από 3 δικά μου τηλέφωνα μου είπαν από cosmote ότι πρέπει να γίνει υλοποίηση της σύνδεσης άμεσα για να μην περάσουν 2 μήνες από την αίτησή μου. Τους απάντησα ότι πολύ θα ήθελα να γίνει και πιο σύντομα αν γίνεται. Κοιτάει ότι μένει μια μέρα μόνο για το δίμηνο και με βάζει σε αναμονή. Μετά επανέρχεται και μου λέει έχετε ραντεβού ενεργοποίησης μεθαύριο. Εννοείται ότι δεν είχα καμία επικοιωνία από αυτούς για το ραντεβού. Κανόνισα να λείπω από τη δουλειά μήπως κι έρθουν. Υποπτεύομαι ότι υπάρχει κάποια ρήτρα για την καθυστέρηση. Αν κάποιος έχει μεγάλη αναμονή ας ξεκινήσει τα τηλέφωνα πίεσης

- - - Updated - - -

Ξανακάλεσα για επιβεβαίωση του ραντεβού για να πάρω την άδεια από τη δουλειά και σήμερα μου λένε δεν υπάρχει ραντεβού για ενεργοποίηση! Ένα μπάχαλο

----------


## GrandGamer

> Μετά από 3 δικά μου τηλέφωνα μου είπαν από cosmote ότι πρέπει να γίνει υλοποίηση της σύνδεσης άμεσα για να μην περάσουν 2 μήνες από την αίτησή μου. Τους απάντησα ότι πολύ θα ήθελα να γίνει και πιο σύντομα αν γίνεται. Κοιτάει ότι μένει μια μέρα μόνο για το δίμηνο και με βάζει σε αναμονή. Μετά επανέρχεται και μου λέει έχετε ραντεβού ενεργοποίησης μεθαύριο. Εννοείται ότι δεν είχα καμία επικοιωνία από αυτούς για το ραντεβού. Κανόνισα να λείπω από τη δουλειά μήπως κι έρθουν. Υποπτεύομαι ότι υπάρχει κάποια ρήτρα για την καθυστέρηση. Αν κάποιος έχει μεγάλη αναμονή ας ξεκινήσει τα τηλέφωνα πίεσης
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ξανακάλεσα για επιβεβαίωση του ραντεβού για να πάρω την άδεια από τη δουλειά και σήμερα μου λένε δεν υπάρχει ραντεβού για ενεργοποίηση! Ένα μπάχαλο


Ελπίζω να έχεις κρατήσει ονόματα με όσους έχεις μιλήσει, μόνο έτσι καταλαβαίνουν.

----------


## pantelikas

Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ούτε με αυτό δυστυχώς. Πλέον το μόνο που μου λένε είναι θα σας ειδοποιήσουμε. Δεν υπάρχει λέει υπεύθυνος να διαμαρτυρηθώ. Κάνουν ο,τι γράφει το σύστημα

----------


## GrandGamer

> Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ούτε με αυτό δυστυχώς. Πλέον το μόνο που μου λένε είναι θα σας ειδοποιήσουμε. Δεν υπάρχει λέει υπεύθυνος να διαμαρτυρηθώ. Κάνουν ο,τι γράφει το σύστημα


Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο 2-3 άλλους παρόχους για προσφορές, πάντα πιάνει.

----------


## pantelikas

Είναι Fiber to the home, έχουν φέρει οπτική στο σπίτι κι έχω εξαργυρώσει κουπόνι μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα sfbb.gr  Ακόμη και να υπήρχε τρόπος η μοναδική εναλλακτική είναι η Wind που είναι αυτό που είναι σαν εξυπηρέτηση και είναι και ακριβότερη

----------


## GrandGamer

> Είναι Fiber to the home, έχουν φέρει οπτική στο σπίτι κι έχω εξαργυρώσει κουπόνι μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα sfbb.gr  Ακόμη και να υπήρχε τρόπος η μοναδική εναλλακτική είναι η Wind που είναι αυτό που είναι σαν εξυπηρέτηση και είναι και ακριβότερη


Δεν έχει σημασία. Πάρε εσύ τηλέφωνο και πες επειδή σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω πάροχο κάντε μου μία προσφορά. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σε πάρει η ίδια η Cosmote τηλέφωνο μετά.

----------


## Iris07

> *«Ναυάγησε» το πρόγραμμα επιδότησης γρήγορων συνδέσεων στο Internet*
> 
> https://www.kathimerini.gr/1067505/a...n-sto-internet


Ααα.. ωραία !!
Πιστεύω πάντως να δώσουν παράταση.. ακόμη γίνονται έργα..

Μπήκανε και κάποια νέα κτήρια..

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 97.124 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_ 
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

- - - Updated - - -

Ας δώσουν και στην Inalan..  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ααα.. ωραία !!
> Πιστεύω πάντως να δώσουν παράταση.. ακόμη γίνονται έργα..
> 
> Μπήκανε και κάποια νέα κτήρια..
> 
> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 97.124 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_ 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


έχει ειπωθεί δεν μπορεί να συμμετέχει η INALAN στην δράση sfbb.gr γιατί πρέπει να μοιράζει το δίκτυο της στους άλλους παρόχους πράγμα που δεν θέλει φαντάζομαι να κάνει.

----------


## uncharted

Μόνο ΟΤΕ, Voda, Wind συμμετέχουν στο SFBB;

Η Wind μάλιστα παρατηρώ ότι είναι λίγο πιο ακριβή στην 200άρα.

----------


## konig

οταν αντι να ριχνουν προστιμα για τις απαραδεκτες καθυστερησεις δινουν παρατασεις τι ακριβως περιμενει κανεις να γινει?

----------


## panoc

> οταν αντι να ριχνουν προστιμα για τις απαραδεκτες καθυστερησεις δινουν παρατασεις τι ακριβως περιμενει κανεις να γινει?


E μα πες τα, οταν δεν υπαρχει πρακτικη διαθεσημοτητα πουθενα τι ακριβως να γινει ; Βεβαια πουλημενο και τοι αρθρο της εφημεριδας, ο τιτλος ειναι λαθος, δεν ειναι στα αζητητα γιατι απλα δε προσφερονται για να μη ζητουνται.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Επειδή μου αρέσει να τα λέω με το όνομα τους

Η δράση sfbb.gr έδωσε το κίνητρο στις εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών να κάνουν έργα και επενδύσεις καθώς μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή μόνο ο OTE (COSMOTE) έκανε εργασίες κανείς άλλος δεν έβαζε το χέρι στην δική του τσέπη να βγάλει κανένα ευρώ και να περάσει καλώδια ή να βάλει καμπίνες.

Ως χρήστης της υπηρεσίας FTTH 100/10 παρά το γεγονός της επιδότησης από την δράση sfbb.gr για τις εργασίες/εγκατάσταση/σύνδεση
δεν είναι καθόλου φτηνή
προσωπικά για μένα είναι φτηνότερη από την VDSL 50/5 στην οποία οι λογαριασμοί μου ήταν άνω των 100 ευρώ
τώρα με την FTTH 100/10 οι λογαριασμοί μου είναι μεταξύ 70-80 ευρώ

για αυτό δεν έχει απήχηση

αν ο άλλος δεν έχει δουλειά με ικανοποιητικό έως καλό μισθό δεν θα βάλει FTTH 

αλλά θα μείνει ακόμα και στο ΕΩΣ 24Mbps.

----------


## uncharted

> Επειδή μου αρέσει να τα λέω με το όνομα τους
> 
> Η δράση sfbb.gr έδωσε το κίνητρο στις εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών να κάνουν έργα και επενδύσεις καθώς μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή μόνο ο OTE (COSMOTE) έκανε εργασίες κανείς άλλος δεν έβαζε το χέρι στην δική του τσέπη να βγάλει κανένα ευρώ και να περάσει καλώδια ή να βάλει καμπίνες.
> 
> Ως χρήστης της υπηρεσίας FTTH 100/10 παρά το γεγονός της επιδότησης από την δράση sfbb.gr για τις εργασίες/εγκατάσταση/σύνδεση
> δεν είναι καθόλου φτηνή
> προσωπικά για μένα είναι φτηνότερη από την VDSL 50/5 στην οποία οι λογαριασμοί μου ήταν άνω των 100 ευρώ
> τώρα με την FTTH 100/10 οι λογαριασμοί μου είναι μεταξύ 70-80 ευρώ
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. Με τους τωρινούς μισθούς και την οικονομική αβεβαιότητα ο άλλος το σκέφτεται. Και αν έχει ήδη αξιοπρεπές download με ADSL, δύσκολα θα το σκεφτεί για upgrade, ειδικά αν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει το upload (που κι αυτό είναι κουτσουρεμένο).

Ιδανικά θα ήθελα να έπαιρνε τα λεφτά της επιδότησης η Inalan (που προσφέρει συμμετρικές ταχύτητες) και να προχωρούσε σε πιο γρήγορη κάλυψη... με ρυθμούς σαλιγκαριού δεν θα καλύψουν όλη την Αθήνα ούτε σε 20 χρόνια.

Πρέπει να πέσουν δραστικά οι τιμές, έτσι ώστε να γίνουν εντελώς ασύμφορες οι xDSL (η συντήρηση χαλκού όπως λέει και ο ΟΤΕ διά του Τσαμάζ). Να ξεκινάει η 100άρα από €20-25 (χωρίς επιδότηση), να υπάρχει η 1000άρα ως μεσαία επιλογή στα €45-50 και να έχουν ως high-end επιλογή μια 10 Gigabit στα €80-100 για τα μεγάλα πορτοφόλια. Tiers για όλα τα βαλάντια, συν τα εξτρά (IPTV/κλήσεις/SMS) που είναι και το πραγματικό χρυσωρυχείο των παρόχων. Σε βάθος χρόνου θα γίνει αυτό, όπως έγινε και με το dial-up που έγινε obsolete με τις φτηνές xDSL.

Όσο για τον ήδη υπάρχον χαλκό, μιλάμε για δίκτυο αξίας πολλών δις € αν πουληθεί ως scrap:

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη διαθεσιμότητα ακόμη..
ακόμη είναι να γίνουν αρκετά έργα.. και κοντά στα Α/Κ..

αλλά και πάλι όταν έχεις διαθεσιμότητα σε 97.000 κτήρια και έχουν γίνει μόνο 5.100 αιτήσεις..
σίγουρα αυτό είναι αποτυχία.

Η αποτυχία βασίζεται εν μέρη στο ότι άργησαν να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα για FTTH..
και ότι στις καλές περιοχές είχαν γίνει ήδη έργα για VDSL..
και είχαν μείνει τελευταίες οι περιοχές του κέντρου, και η επαρχία..

Όταν έρχεται η Wind και λέει θα βάλω FTTH στα Κάτω Πατήσια όπου το 1/3 - 1/2 των κατοίκων είναι μετανάστες και ξένοι.. τι περιμένεις..

Στο κέντρο έχουμε αρκετές επιχειρήσεις οπότε καλό είναι που σκέφτηκαν να βάλουν και αυτές στο πρόγραμμα..
αργά βέβαια τώρα..
οπότε πιστεύω να δώσουν και άλλη παράταση..

----------


## panoc

> Εντάξει σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη διαθεσιμότητα ακόμη..
> ακόμη είναι να γίνουν αρκετά έργα..
> 
> αλλά και πάλι όταν έχεις διαθεσιμότητα σε 97.000 κτήρια και έχουν γίνει μόνο 5.100 αιτήσεις..
> σίγουρα αυτό είναι αποτυχία.
> 
> Η αποτυχία βασίζεται εν μέρη στο ότι άργησαν να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα για FTTH..
> και ότι στις καλές περιοχές είχαν γίνει ηδη έργα για VDSL..
> και είχαν μείνει τελευταίες οι περιοχές του κέντρου.
> ...


Ποια διαθεσημοτητα σε 97.000 κτηρια ? Το δικο μου καθως και ολη η πειροχη (μιλαμε για πανω απο 200 κτηρια) ειναι και καλα μεσα στις 97.000, ομως δεν εχουν σκαψει ουτε για δειγμα και οταν κανεις αιτηση απλα σου λεει οτι θα ειδοποιηθεις οταν και αν γινουν εργασιες και υπαρχει πραγματικη διαθεσιμοτητα. 2 χρονια αυτο τωρα το Μαρτιο ληγει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. Με τους τωρινούς μισθούς και την οικονομική αβεβαιότητα ο άλλος το σκέφτεται. Και αν έχει ήδη αξιοπρεπές download με ADSL, δύσκολα θα το σκεφτεί για upgrade, ειδικά αν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει το upload (που κι αυτό είναι κουτσουρεμένο).
> 
> Ιδανικά θα ήθελα να έπαιρνε τα λεφτά της επιδότησης η Inalan (που προσφέρει συμμετρικές ταχύτητες) και να προχωρούσε σε πιο γρήγορη κάλυψη... με ρυθμούς σαλιγκαριού δεν θα καλύψουν όλη την Αθήνα ούτε σε 20 χρόνια.
> 
> Πρέπει να πέσουν δραστικά οι τιμές, έτσι ώστε να γίνουν εντελώς ασύμφορες οι xDSL (η συντήρηση χαλκού όπως λέει και ο ΟΤΕ διά του Τσαμάζ). Να ξεκινάει η 100άρα από €20-25 (χωρίς επιδότηση), να υπάρχει η 1000άρα ως μεσαία επιλογή στα €45-50 και να έχουν ως high-end επιλογή μια 10 Gigabit στα €80-100 για τα μεγάλα πορτοφόλια. Tiers για όλα τα βαλάντια, συν τα εξτρά (IPTV/κλήσεις/SMS) που είναι και το πραγματικό χρυσωρυχείο των παρόχων. Σε βάθος χρόνου θα γίνει αυτό, όπως έγινε και με το dial-up που έγινε obsolete με τις φτηνές xDSL.
> 
> Όσο για τον ήδη υπάρχον χαλκό, μιλάμε για δίκτυο αξίας πολλών δις € αν πουληθεί ως scrap:


εννοείται αν στην δράση sfbb.gr είχε συμμετοχή η INALAN με τις ανάλογες περιοχές κάλυψης της και με τις ανάλογες τιμές τα πράγματα θα ήταν διαφορετικά κα8ώς έχει λογικές τιμές σε σχέση με τους άλλους και δίνει 100/100 - 200/200
άσχετα αν προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν οι διάφοροι περιορισμοί που έχει.

αλλά να λέμε και την αλήθεια αν το πραγματικό FTTH 100/100-200/200 κόστιζε σε τιμές 20-40 ευρώ σίγουρα θα είχε μεγαλύτερη απήχηση.

----------


## Iris07

> Ποια διαθεσημοτητα σε 97.000 κτηρια ? Το δικο μου καθως και ολη η πειροχη (μιλαμε για πανω απο 200 κτηρια) ειναι και καλα μεσα στις 97.000, ομως δεν εχουν σκαψει ουτε για δειγμα και οταν κανεις αιτηση απλα σου λεει οτι θα ειδοποιηθεις οταν και αν γινουν εργασιες και υπαρχει πραγματικη διαθεσιμοτητα. 2 χρονια αυτο τωρα το Μαρτιο ληγει.


Χμμ.. μπορεί εν μέρη να είναι και έτσι που το λες..
να έχουν μπει και διευθύνσεις που ακόμη δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα..

Απλά ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και αρκετές που δεν έχουν μπει γιατί δεν τελειώσανε τα έργα.. π.χ Πατήσια - Κυψέλη..

----------


## konig

> εννοείται αν στην δράση sfbb.gr είχε συμμετοχή η INALAN με τις ανάλογες περιοχές κάλυψης της και με τις ανάλογες τιμές τα πράγματα θα ήταν διαφορετικά κα8ώς έχει λογικές τιμές σε σχέση με τους άλλους και δίνει 100/100 - 200/200
> άσχετα αν προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν οι διάφοροι περιορισμοί που έχει.
> 
> αλλά να λέμε και την αλήθεια αν το πραγματικό FTTH 100/100-200/200 κόστιζε σε τιμές 20-40 ευρώ σίγουρα θα είχε μεγαλύτερη απήχηση.


λογικο δεν ειναι? αλλα εδω στο ελλαντα θελουν να βγαλουν τα λεφτα που χαλασαν σε χρονο ρεκορ

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ποια διαθεσημοτητα σε 97.000 κτηρια ? Το δικο μου καθως και ολη η πειροχη (μιλαμε για πανω απο 200 κτηρια) ειναι και καλα μεσα στις 97.000, ομως δεν εχουν σκαψει ουτε για δειγμα και οταν κανεις αιτηση απλα σου λεει οτι θα ειδοποιηθεις οταν και αν γινουν εργασιες και υπαρχει πραγματικη διαθεσιμοτητα. 2 χρονια αυτο τωρα το Μαρτιο ληγει.


Oμοίως
Διαθεσιμότητα υπάρχει εδώ και μήνες, τα σκαψίματα στον δρόμο *ΘΑ* ξεκινήσουν.
Το πήρανε κι οι δημοσιογράφοι στο στόμα τους, παραπληροφόρηση.

Ο κόσμος θα βάλει, το 100άρι πουλιέται περίπου σε τιμές vdsl50  που στους περισσότερους αρκεί, πολλοί και όλο και περισσότεροι δουλεύουν από το σπίτι ή ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι δουλειά το θέλουν γαι διάφορες ανάγκες.

Νερό, Ρεύμα, Αποχέτευση ΚΑΙ INTERNET χρειάζονται πλέον τα σπίτια.

Αν οι τιμές στο vdsl50 πέσουν στα 20-25 €, ναί θα έχουν πρόβλημα να πουλήσουν FTTH.
Aν όμως ένας βάλει στην πολυκατοικία FTTH και άλλος ζητήσει 50άρι πάνω από οπτική, τι γίνεται ?

----------


## Black3539

Αυτό με τις 5.000 αιτήσεις, φταίει που και η Vodafone δεν έχει πάρει καμία περιοχή, οπότε μόνο οι συνδρομητές της wind και της Cosmote μπορούν να κάνουν αίτηση...
Εμένα δηλαδή που με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η 100αρα FTTH και που έχω στην πολυκατοικία έτοιμη, δεν μπορώ επειδή είμαι Vodafone... Μόνο να κόψω συμβόλαιο,που δεν συμφέρει

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αυτό με τις 5.000 αιτήσεις, φταίει που και η Vodafone δεν έχει πάρει καμία περιοχή, οπότε μόνο οι συνδρομητές της wind και της Cosmote μπορούν να κάνουν αίτηση...
> Εμένα δηλαδή που με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η 100αρα FTTH και που έχω στην πολυκατοικία έτοιμη, δεν μπορώ επειδή είμαι Vodafone... Μόνο να κόψω συμβόλαιο,που δεν συμφέρει


Kάτι παίζει στην voda
Και στην Ν. Σμύρνη που ενδιαφέρομαι, το sfbb δίνει ΟΤΕ kai wind

Βέβαια και στο Παλιό Φάληρο που μένω και έβαλα, στην αρχή to sfbb έδινε ΟΤΕ/wind,  όταν ήρθε η ώρα η wind είχε πάει περίπατο και είχε μείνει μόνο ΟΤΕ

----------


## Black3539

> Kάτι παίζει στην voda
> Και στην Ν. Σμύρνη που ενδιαφέρομαι, το sfbb δίνει ΟΤΕ kai wind
> 
> Βέβαια και στο Παλιό Φάληρο που μένω και έβαλα, στην αρχή to sfbb έδινε ΟΤΕ/wind,  όταν ήρθε η ώρα η wind είχε πάει περίπατο και είχε μείνει μόνο ΟΤΕ


Εκεί που έχω παρατηρήσει να έχει η Vodafone είναι στις περιοχές που έχει τις δικές του οπτικές, μέσα στον Πειραιά.Και μάλιστα υπάρχει και ο ΟΤΕ αλλά και η Wind μαζί... Σαν να μην θέλει να νοικιάσει τσάμπα οπτικές είναι, χάνει τσάμπα πελατεία έτσι...Θα πάω καμιά μέρα σε κάνα μαγαζί να ρωτήσω τι παίζει, αν ξέρουν βέβαια που δεν νομίζω..

----------


## D_J_V

> Oμοίως
> 
> Αν οι τιμές στο vdsl50 πέσουν στα 20-25 €, ναί θα έχουν πρόβλημα να πουλήσουν FTTH.
> Aν όμως ένας βάλει στην πολυκατοικία FTTH και άλλος ζητήσει 50άρι πάνω από οπτική, τι γίνεται ?


Εγω παντως πληρώνω 24.40 τον μήνα την VDSL 50/5 απο Vodafone 
Πληρωμή με καρτα και εξαργύρωση πόντων για μείωση 7-8 ευρω !!

----------


## Andreaslar

Εμένα με κάλεσαν σήμερα από τον ΟΤΕ για να συμμετάσχω στο πρόγραμμα, 4-5 μήνες μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα το sfbb αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν ήξερε τίποτα και στα ξαφνικά σήμερα με κάλεσαν απο μόνοι τους.

Τους είπα ναι, εστειλα και τα χαρτιά και περιμένω

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγω παντως πληρώνω 24.40 τον μήνα την VDSL 50/5 απο Vodafone 
> Πληρωμή με καρτα και εξαργύρωση πόντων για μείωση 7-8 ευρω !!


Με τι παροχές σε ομιλία;  :Thinking: 
Αν όμως δεν έχεις κάρτα με πόντους να εξαργυρώσεις κάθε φορά; Πόσο πάει μετά;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγω παντως πληρώνω 24.40 τον μήνα την VDSL 50/5 απο Vodafone 
> Πληρωμή με καρτα και εξαργύρωση πόντων για μείωση 7-8 ευρω !!


Ενδιαφέρον
Στην Νέα Σμύρνη που αναφέρθηκα, 25 € το adsl επειδή έβαλε και το κινητό, το δίχρονο συμβόλαιο λήγει αρχές Απριλίου

Το adsl τους αν και το modem δείχνει 17, σέρνεται.
Συμπληρωματικά μόνο ο ΟΤΕ δίνει vdsl, οι άλλοι 2, adsl

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγω παντως πληρώνω 24.40 τον μήνα την VDSL 50/5 απο Vodafone 
> Πληρωμή με καρτα και εξαργύρωση πόντων για μείωση 7-8 ευρω !!


Κι εγώ 31-32 για 100αρι DP με την πάγια εντολή μέσω πιστωτικής + εξαργύρωση 1500 πόντων, χωρίς τους πόντους παίζει στα 38 περίπου.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κι εγώ 31-32 για 100αρι DP με την πάγια εντολή μέσω πιστωτικής + εξαργύρωση 1500 πόντων, χωρίς τους πόντους παίζει στα 38 περίπου.


Κι εδώ ερχόμαστε
32 για 100άρι DP
ή
35 για 100άρι DP XL cosmote με FTTH? (χωρίς πάγια εντολή και πόντους)

Εγώ θα διάλεγα το δεύτερο

----------


## ThReSh

> Κι εδώ ερχόμαστε
> 32 για 100άρι DP
> ή
> 35 για 100άρι DP XL cosmote με FTTH? (χωρίς πάγια εντολή και πόντους)
> 
> Εγώ θα διάλεγα το δεύτερο


Στην περίπτωσή μου δεν υπάρχει επιλογή, αναγκαστικά Vectoring/FTTC, αλλά και πάλι αν είχα επιδοτούμενο 100αρι FTTH Vodafone, θα μπορούσα να πληρώνω με πάγια εντολή + 1500 πόντους ανά μήνα για να κόβω επιπλέον 7 euro ανά λογαριασμό.  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στην περίπτωσή μου δεν υπάρχει επιλογή, αναγκαστικά Vectoring/FTTC, αλλά και πάλι αν είχα επιδοτούμενο 100αρι FTTH Vodafone, θα μπορούσα να πληρώνω με πάγια εντολή + 1500 πόντους ανά μήνα για να κόβω επιπλέον 7 euro ανά λογαριασμό.


Αν είχες vodafone FTTH στην περιοχή σου.  :Razz: 
Αν είχες wind/cosmote ?
Θα περίμενες την vodafone ?

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν είχες vodafone FTTH στην περιοχή σου. 
> Αν είχες wind/cosmote ?
> Θα περίμενες την vodafone ?


Πολλά αν...  :Razz: 

Το ερώτημα είναι τι θα κάνουν όλοι μετά τα 2 χρόνια επιδότησης. Θα αλλάζουν πάροχο και θα παίρνουν κι άλλη εφόσον ισχύει ακόμα η δράση SFBB? Προβλέπεται? Αμφιβάλω...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πολλά αν... 
> 
> Το ερώτημα είναι τι θα κάνουν όλοι μετά τα 2 χρόνια επιδότησης. Θα αλλάζουν πάροχο και θα παίρνουν κι άλλη εφόσον ισχύει ακόμα η δράση SFBB? Προβλέπεται? Αμφιβάλω...


Πες μου πότε πέφτει το Πάσχα 2022, να σου πω.
Μέχρι τότε μπορεί να πληρώνουμε σε δραχμές  :Razz: 

Για τους παλιούς FTTH δεν θα υπάρχει η δράση.
Αλλά θάχουν αλλάξει οι τιμές.
Κι αν ζητήσω τ'οτε 50άρα ?
Μέσω οπτικής ή ξανά χαλκός ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

κάτσε γιατί αργεί το Πάσχα του 2022 έχουμε και τον "Corona Virus" μην ξεχνάς...

εγώ πάντως δεν γυρνάω πίσω σε χαλκό

για μένα είναι μονόδρομος η οπτική ίνα

τώρα 100/10 (αφού δεν υπάρχει το 100/100) αργότερα 1000/100 (αφού δεν υπάρχει το 1000/1000)

----------


## konig

6 μηνες μετα την τοποθετηση των ινων στην ρουμανια για τα 1gbps η τιμη ηταν ηδη στα 30 ευρω 

τωρα 1 χρονο μετα ειναι στα 8 ευρω..

----------


## masteripper

Στα 100.172 κτήρια αλλά συνεχίζουμε στη "απόξω"...
Και λογικό είναι να υπάρχει "αποτυχία" αφού το καρτέλ πάει και κάνει εγκαταστάσεις εκεί που δεν χρειάζονται (αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχές - άσχετες - χωράφια)  ή περιοχές που ήδη καλύπτονται απο αξιοπρεπείς παρόχους (INALAN - HCN) ...και όχι λ@μ0για.
Και φυσικό και επακόλουθο να αποτύχει όταν πήγε το καρτέλ και αποφάσισε σε ποιά σημεία θα βάλει οπτική....αντί να δουλέψει με την ζήτηση ..δούλεψε με την προσφορά...."ντεμεκ"...έχουν πήξει όλα τα χαμόσπιτα , τα ακατοίκητα και τα χωράφια με την ένδειξη "F"...θα μου πεις κάποια στιγμή θα γίνουν πολυκατοικίες...αλλά το πότε...μπορεί και μετά απο 50 χρόνια...έχω σταμπαρισμένο χαμόσπιτο το οποίο ο ιδιοκτήτης ήταν έτοιμο για αντιπαροχή απο τα τέλη του '90 ...αλλά οι βλακείες πληρώνονται και κάθεται ακόμα...
Αλλά το καρτέλ ξέρει καλύτερα....
_Δεν θέλει πολλά ...ενα σωστό μεγαλοεπενδυτή που να αναλάβει τους "μικρούς" ...και κάποιοι θα πουλάνε μετά κουλούρια στις γωνίες._

----------


## D_J_V

> Με τι παροχές σε ομιλία; 
> Αν όμως δεν έχεις κάρτα με πόντους να εξαργυρώσεις κάθε φορά; Πόσο πάει μετά;


Vodafone Home VDSL GR +300
απεριόριστη σταθερή τηλεφωνία & 300’ προς κινητά & VDSL 50/5
Πόντους έχω πάντα μιας και κινούμαι αποκλειστικά με κάρτες στα πάντα
Το όφελος είναι 7-8 ευρώ όπως έγραψα

----------


## ThReSh

Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης είπε ότι πέρα από την επέκταση  της δράσης και για τις επιχειρήσεις/νομικά πρόσωπα, θα αξιολογήσουν την όλη φάση και θα μιλήσουν με την Κομισιόν ώστε να επιδοτούνται κι οι VDSL (Vectoring/Vplus/κτλπ) από 100 και πάνω.

----------


## konig

> Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης είπε ότι πέρα από την επέκταση  της δράσης και για τις επιχειρήσεις/νομικά πρόσωπα, θα αξιολογήσουν την όλη φάση και θα μιλήσουν με την Κομισιόν ώστε να επιδοτούνται κι οι VDSL (Vectoring/Vplus/κτλπ) από 100 και πάνω.


φυσικα αλλη μια φορα θα κανει τα θεληματα των εταιρειων που δεν θελουν να προχωρησει το ftth

----------


## panoc

> φυσικα αλλη μια φορα θα κανει τα θεληματα των εταιρειων που δεν θελουν να προχωρησει το ftth


ετσι ακριβως, αμα δουμε ποτε ftth αφοδευσε μας.

----------


## ThReSh

> φυσικα αλλη μια φορα θα κανει τα θεληματα των εταιρειων που δεν θελουν να προχωρησει το ftth


Γι' αυτό θα αξιολογήσει  τη μέχρι τώρα φάση η Κομισιόν και θα αποφασίσει, δεν θα το κάνουμε μόνοι μας. Τα νούμερα πάντως που αναφέρθηκαν στο άρθρο της Καθημερινής στην προηγούμενη σελίδα ήταν τραγικά.

----------


## Black3539

> Γι' αυτό θα αξιολογήσει  τη μέχρι τώρα φάση η Κομισιόν και θα αποφασίσει, δεν θα το κάνουμε μόνοι μας. Τα νούμερα πάντως που αναφέρθηκαν στο άρθρο της Καθημερινής στην προηγούμενη σελίδα ήταν τραγικά.


Ας ελπίσουμε με τις αλλαγές και με το Vectoring να συμμετάσχει και η Vodafone, που δεν δίνει πουθενά κουπόνια για FTTH. Παίζει και αυτό ένα ρόλο στα χαμηλά νούμερα...

----------


## sdikr

Το που θα μπούνε οπτικές στην πρώτη φάση το ξέρουμε,  δεν πρόκειται αυτή την στιγμή  να αλλάξει αν υπάρχει επιδότηση ή όχι.
Αυτοί λοιπόν που δεν θα έχουν FTTH (όσοι είναι πάνω απο 550μ απο το ΑΚ)  γιατί στην δικιά τους περιοχή έχει επιλεγεί το Vdsl με την ανάθεση της ΕΕΤΤ  γιατί να μην έχουν επιδότηση;

----------


## stefanos1999

> Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης είπε ότι πέρα από την επέκταση  της δράσης και για τις επιχειρήσεις/νομικά πρόσωπα, θα αξιολογήσουν την όλη φάση και θα μιλήσουν με την Κομισιόν ώστε να επιδοτούνται κι οι VDSL (Vectoring/Vplus/κτλπ) από 100 και πάνω.


  μακάρι θετική εξέλιξη, αν γίνει.

----------


## konig

> Το που θα μπούνε οπτικές στην πρώτη φάση το ξέρουμε,  δεν πρόκειται αυτή την στιγμή  να αλλάξει αν υπάρχει επιδότηση ή όχι.
> Αυτοί λοιπόν που δεν θα έχουν FTTH (όσοι είναι πάνω απο 550μ απο το ΑΚ)  γιατί στην δικιά τους περιοχή έχει επιλεγεί το Vdsl με την ανάθεση της ΕΕΤΤ  γιατί να μην έχουν επιδότηση;


γιατι να μην την δουλεια τους μια φορα και να ριξουν ενα καλο προστιμο ανα ημερα σε καθε εταιρεια που δεν κανει σωστα την δουλεια της αντι να πρεπει ντε και καλα να βαλουμε vdsl?

----------


## ThReSh

> γιατι να μην την δουλεια τους μια φορα και να ριξουν ενα καλο προστιμο ανα ημερα σε καθε εταιρεια που δεν κανει σωστα την δουλεια της αντι να πρεπει ντε και καλα να βαλουμε vdsl?


H ΓΓ του υπουργείου δεν έχει ρόλο επόπτη, αυτός είναι της ΕΕΤΤ.

Από εκεί και πέρα δεν θα βάλουν όλοι ντε και καλά VDSL, μόνο όσοι δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή. Διότι οι περιοχές που έχουν FTTC (VDSL) τώρα, δεν θα απακτήσουν σύντομα FTTH ακόμα κι αν δεν επιδοτείται o καταναλωτής για το VDSL.

Για να σε προλάβω, πρώτα θα τελειώσουν το FTTH σε περιοχες που δεν διαθέτουν FTTC και μεεετάαα θα αρχίσουν να γυρνάνε το FTTC σε FTTH.

----------


## sdikr

> γιατι να μην την δουλεια τους μια φορα και να ριξουν ενα καλο προστιμο ανα ημερα σε καθε εταιρεια που δεν κανει σωστα την δουλεια της αντι να πρεπει ντε και καλα να βαλουμε vdsl?


Είδες τις αναθέσεις;   όλοι αυτοί που είναι λοιπόν να βάλουν Vdsl γιατί να μην έχουν επιδότηση;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το που θα μπούνε οπτικές στην πρώτη φάση το ξέρουμε,  δεν πρόκειται αυτή την στιγμή  να αλλάξει αν υπάρχει επιδότηση ή όχι.
> Αυτοί λοιπόν που δεν θα έχουν FTTH (όσοι είναι πάνω απο 550μ απο το ΑΚ)  γιατί στην δικιά τους περιοχή έχει επιλεγεί το Vdsl με την ανάθεση της ΕΕΤΤ  γιατί να μην έχουν επιδότηση;


Γιατί επιδότηση πηγαίνει στην ακριβή υποδομή.
Πέρασμα οπτικών ινών και στον δρόμο και στην οικοδομή χωρίς επιδότηση, δεν γίνεται.
vdsl γίνεται

Η επιδότηση που δίνεται στον καταναλωτή θα καταλήξει στους παρόχους.
Αν επιδοτηθεί το vdsl, ξέχνα τις οπτικές.
Δεν ενδιαφέρουν οι ταχύτητες, ενδιαφέρει από τον χαλκό να πάμε στις ινες
Που στο κάτω-κάτω σηκώνουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.

----------


## ThReSh

> Πέρασμα οπτικών ινών και στον δρόμο και στην οικοδομή χωρίς επιδότηση, δεν γίνεται.


Μόνο στην οικοδομή επιδοτείται, όχι στο δρόμο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μόνο στην οικοδομή επιδοτείται, όχι στο δρόμο.


Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι το κόστος του σκαψίματος στο δρόμο το τρώνε όλο οι πάροχοι και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ΕΣΠΑ ή ότι άλλο για να τους μειώσει το κόστος.

Επιδοτούν τον καταναλωτή για να του πούνε ότι η οπτική 100άρα είναι φθηνότερη (και καλύτερη) από την vdsl 100άρα

Τα λεφτά πέφτουν για να περάσουμε από τον χαλκό στην ίνα.

----------


## Iris07

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *100.172* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

Πιάσαμε τις 100.000

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *100.172* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> Πιάσαμε τις 100.000


Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις ?  :Razz: 

ΥΓ Στον 17124 δεν έχουνε καν ξεκινήσει τα σκαψίματα

----------


## stefanos1999

> Τα λεφτά πέφτουν για να περάσουμε από τον χαλκό στην ίνα.


  και δεν αλλάζει;

----------


## panoc

> Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις ? 
> 
> ΥΓ Στον 17124 δεν έχουνε καν ξεκινήσει τα σκαψίματα


2 χρονια ειμαι μεσα εγω, ακομα περιμενω....

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι το κόστος του σκαψίματος στο δρόμο το τρώνε όλο οι πάροχοι και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ΕΣΠΑ ή ότι άλλο για να τους μειώσει το κόστος.


Το τρώνε όλο από όσο ξέρω.

Μόνο στο RURAL επιδοτήθηκαν και στο καινούριο UFBB που θα αρχίσει κάποτε...

----------


## uncharted

Δεν είναι κακός ο χαλκός, αρκεί να τιμολογείται φθηνότερα από την ίνα και να λειτουργεί ως εναλλακτική/ανταγωνιστική λύση. Κάποιοι προτιμάνε xDSL για διάφορους λόγους πέραν του κόστους (ένα modem/router αντί για 2, επιλογή για δικό τους CPE, dedicated γραμμή αντί για shared, όχι μερεμέτι για νέα fiber καλωδίωση, λιγότερη όχληση με γείτονες κλπ.)

Εκείνο το G.Fast χρόνια το ακούμε, έχουν βγάλει καλά τσιπάκια, αλλά δεν βλέπω να βγαίνουν προϊόντα στην αγορά:

https://www.radiolocman.com/news/new.html?di=606311

Με 424 MHz bandwidth θα πρέπει να κάνει παπάδες και είναι μόλις 16nm FinFET. Έχει δηλαδή ψωμί η δουλειά να πάνε αργότερα στα 7nm και να δυναμώσει κι άλλο το DSP (848 MHz!)...

----------


## stefanos1999

> Μόνο στο RURAL επιδοτήθηκαν και στο καινούριο UFBB που θα αρχίσει κάποτε...


  καλό ανέκδοτο και το rural, υπάρχουν μικρά χωριά που είναι ακόμα με dialup.. τουλάχιστον στο south που γνωρίζω.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί επιδότηση πηγαίνει στην ακριβή υποδομή.
> Πέρασμα οπτικών ινών και στον δρόμο και στην οικοδομή χωρίς επιδότηση, δεν γίνεται.
> vdsl γίνεται
> 
> Η επιδότηση που δίνεται στον καταναλωτή θα καταλήξει στους παρόχους.
> Αν επιδοτηθεί το vdsl, ξέχνα τις οπτικές.
> Δεν ενδιαφέρουν οι ταχύτητες, ενδιαφέρει από τον χαλκό να πάμε στις ινες
> Που στο κάτω-κάτω σηκώνουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.


Οι τιμές που δίνουν οι πάροχοι την FTTH και το VDSL  είναι ίδιες,    η επιδότηση πάει στον *τελικό πελάτη* και όχι στον πάροχο ώστε να δικαιολογήσει την πιο ακριβή υποδομή, o πάροχος και με επιδότηση και χωρίς πάλι το ίδιο ποσό θα πάρει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> και δεν αλλάζει;


Για να περάσουμε από την ίνα στο χαλκό ? :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι τιμές που δίνουν οι πάροχοι την FTTH και το VDSL  είναι ίδιες,    η επιδότηση πάει στον *τελικό πελάτη* και όχι στον πάροχο ώστε να δικαιολογήσει την πιο ακριβή υποδομή, o πάροχος και με επιδότηση και χωρίς πάλι το ίδιο ποσό θα πάρει.


Σαν μηνιαία συνδρομή, ναι, καταλήγει στον πάροχο.
Λειτουργεί σαν κίνητρο να ζητηθούν ίνες και όχι vdsl

Ο πάροχος εισπράττει extra την επιδότηση εγκατάστασης ίνας, αρα ο πάροχος δεν θα πάρει ίδιο ποσό.

Αν δεν υπήρχε επιδότηση, ούτε ο πάροχος, ούτε ο καταναλωτής θα είχαν κίνητρο για ίνα.
Γι αυτό δεν βλέπω για ποιό λόγο να επιδοτηθεί και ο χαλκός (vdsl)

----------


## stefanos1999

> Για να περάσουμε από την ίνα στο χαλκό ?


  να συμφωνήσει η Κομισιόν να.επιδοτειται ο χρήστης και στη vdsl; Αν μάλιστα ισχύουν όσα διαβάζω, ότι δεν έχουν σπάσει και τα ταμεία από τη ζήτηση vdsl, ίσως χρειάζεται κι εκει κίνητρο, που στη τελική όπως λες και για τις ίνες αν είναι με μηνιαία συνδρομή πάλι έμμεσα στον πάροχο θα καταλήξουν..

----------


## panoc

> να συμφωνήσει η Κομισιόν να.επιδοτειται ο χρήστης και στη vdsl; Αν μάλιστα ισχύουν όσα διαβάζω, ότι δεν έχουν σπάσει και τα ταμεία από τη ζήτηση vdsl, ίσως χρειάζεται κι εκει κίνητρο, που στη τελική όπως λες και για τις ίνες αν είναι με μηνιαία συνδρομή πάλι έμμεσα στον πάροχο θα καταλήξουν..


Προσφατα με φωναξε ενα φιλος γιατι το ιντερνετ λεει σερνεται οταν τα παιδια ανοιγουν το/τα tablet, να του παω ενα ρουτερ να δοκιμασουμε μηπως φταιει το ρουτερ του.
Εχει ιντερνετ/τηλ απο wind adsl απο Α/Κ Λευκας (4.5 χιλιομετρα μακρυα οδικως σε σχεδον ευθεια γραμμη... ). 
Πρωτη δουλεια που εκανα να μπω στο ρουτερ ταχυτητα : 3600κατι down / 400κατι up. Βαζω το n17, 3400κατι/400κατι, παιζω με το snr το καλυτερο ηταν καπου στα 4500down. 
Του εξηγω οτι απλα δε γινεται, η ταχυητητα ειναι πολυ χαμηλη για οποιαδηπτοε χρηση πλεον, ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για πανω απο 1 ταυτοχρονες συσκευες για youtube κλπ και του προτεινω να βαλει vdsl οπου υπαρχει καμπινα στο κατω μερος του δρομου κλαπου στα 200 μετρα μακρυα.
Παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο τη wind και του λεει προσφορα +6Ε το μηνα. Ειπε οτι θα το σκεφτει και αφου το σκεφτηκε μου απαντησε : 6Χ12=72Ε το χρονο ? Μας κοροιδευουν? Δε τα τρωω σουβλακια ? Καλα ειναι και ετσι !
Πηρα το n17 και εφυγα (σιγα μη του το αφηνα).
Μιλαμε για καποιον που καθε μερα δινει 5,1Ε (3Χ1,7) - 1800+Ε το χρονο για φρεντο καπουτσινο απο τα coffee island και τσιγουντευεται να δωσει 6Ε (72 το χρονο) για να παρει αν οχι καθαρη 50αρα τουλαχιστο μια 40αρα γραμμη 10 φορες πιο γρηγορη απο οτι εχει τωρα.

Αυτη ειναι η νοοτροπια του βλαμμενου Ελληνα.

----------


## adiS

> Προσφατα με φωναξε ενα φιλος γιατι το ιντερνετ λεει σερνεται οταν τα παιδια ανοιγουν το/τα tablet, να του παω ενα ρουτερ να δοκιμασουμε μηπως φταιει το ρουτερ του.
> Εχει ιντερνετ/τηλ απο wind adsl απο Α/Κ Λευκας (4.5 χιλιομετρα μακρυα οδικως σε σχεδον ευθεια γραμμη... ). 
> Πρωτη δουλεια που εκανα να μπω στο ρουτερ ταχυτητα : 3600κατι down / 400κατι up. Βαζω το n17, 3400κατι/400κατι, παιζω με το snr το καλυτερο ηταν καπου στα 4500down. 
> Του εξηγω οτι απλα δε γινεται, η ταχυητητα ειναι πολυ χαμηλη για οποιαδηπτοε χρηση πλεον, ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για πανω απο 1 ταυτοχρονες συσκευες για youtube κλπ και του προτεινω να βαλει vdsl οπου υπαρχει καμπινα στο κατω μερος του δρομου κλαπου στα 200 μετρα μακρυα.
> Παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο τη wind και του λεει προσφορα +6Ε το μηνα. Ειπε οτι θα το σκεφτει και αφου το σκεφτηκε μου απαντησε : 6Χ12=72Ε το χρονο ? Μας κοροιδευουν? Δε τα τρωω σουβλακια ? Καλα ειναι και ετσι !
> Πηρα το n17 και εφυγα (σιγα μη του το αφηνα).
> Μιλαμε για καποιον που καθε μερα δινει 5,1Ε (3Χ1,7) - 1800+Ε το χρονο για φρεντο καπουτσινο απο τα coffee island και τσιγουντευεται να δωσει 6Ε (72 το χρονο) για να παρει αν οχι καθαρη 50αρα τουλαχιστο μια 40αρα γραμμη 10 φορες πιο γρηγορη απο οτι εχει τωρα.
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η νοοτροπια του βλαμμενου Ελληνα.


το κακό είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη νοοτροπία είναι η πλειοψηφία. Απλώς αργά ή γρήγορα από την γκρίνια που θα έχει καθώς μεγαλώνουν τα παιδιά θα αναγκαστεί να βάλει καλύτερο ιντερνετ.

----------


## panoc

> το κακό είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη νοοτροπία είναι η πλειοψηφία. Απλώς αργά ή γρήγορα από την γκρίνια που θα έχει καθώς μεγαλώνουν τα παιδιά θα αναγκαστεί να βάλει καλύτερο ιντερνετ.


Το θεμα ειναι με αυτη τη νοοτροπια απλα δε παμε μπροστα, αυτα βλεπουν οι παροχοι και δεν αναπτυσουν δικτυο, ποσο μαλλον ftth, και ετσι περιμενω 2 χρονια να περασουν γραμμη και σε μερικες μερες ληγει το κουπονι....

----------


## adiS

όπως και να το κάνουμε αυτήν την στιγμή κουμάντο στο σπίτι κάνουν οι γονείς. Δηλαδή αυτοί που είναι 30+ στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό. Μεγάλο ποσοστό από τους γονείς δεν είναι χρήστες ιντερνετ ειδικά όσο μεγαλώνει η ηλικία.Δεν θεωρώ κάποιος που έχει προφιλ στο fb ότι είναι παράλληλα και χρήστης του ιντερνετ για να θέλει αξιόπιστες λύσεις και ταχύτητα στο ιντερνετ.

Με τις νέες γενιές που έρχονται θα αλλάξει αλλά χρειάζεται χρόνος. 

Και εγώ έχω hcn και στους περισσότερους που λέω για ταχύτητα κτλ με κοιτάνε περίεργα γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνουν για τι πράγμα μιλάω.

----------


## konig

> *H ΓΓ του υπουργείου δεν έχει ρόλο επόπτη, αυτός είναι της ΕΕΤΤ.
> *
> Από εκεί και πέρα δεν θα βάλουν όλοι ντε και καλά VDSL, μόνο όσοι δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή. Διότι οι περιοχές που έχουν FTTC (VDSL) τώρα, δεν θα απακτήσουν σύντομα FTTH ακόμα κι αν δεν επιδοτείται o καταναλωτής για το VDSL.
> 
> Για να σε προλάβω, πρώτα θα τελειώσουν το FTTH σε περιοχες που δεν διαθέτουν FTTC και μεεετάαα θα αρχίσουν να γυρνάνε το FTTC σε FTTH.


σε αλλη σοβαρη χωρα ισως 
εδω που η εεττ δεν κανει τιποτα και τα ξυνει ολη μερα...χμμ

----------


## ThReSh

> Λειτουργεί σαν κίνητρο να ζητηθούν ίνες και όχι vdsl


Πως να ζητηθεί VDSL όταν δεν υπάρχει FTTC σε αυτές τις περιοχές? VDSL από το Α/Κ κι ότι κάτσει? 

Ζητούνται ίνες από τους πελάτες επειδή ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει επιλογή του VDSL...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προσφατα με φωναξε ενα φιλος γιατι το ιντερνετ λεει σερνεται οταν τα παιδια ανοιγουν το/τα tablet, να του παω ενα ρουτερ να δοκιμασουμε μηπως φταιει το ρουτερ του.
> Εχει ιντερνετ/τηλ απο wind adsl απο Α/Κ Λευκας (4.5 χιλιομετρα μακρυα οδικως σε σχεδον ευθεια γραμμη... ). 
> Πρωτη δουλεια που εκανα να μπω στο ρουτερ ταχυτητα : 3600κατι down / 400κατι up. Βαζω το n17, 3400κατι/400κατι, παιζω με το snr το καλυτερο ηταν καπου στα 4500down. 
> Του εξηγω οτι απλα δε γινεται, η ταχυητητα ειναι πολυ χαμηλη για οποιαδηπτοε χρηση πλεον, ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για πανω απο 1 ταυτοχρονες συσκευες για youtube κλπ και του προτεινω να βαλει vdsl οπου υπαρχει καμπινα στο κατω μερος του δρομου κλαπου στα 200 μετρα μακρυα.
> Παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο τη wind και του λεει προσφορα +6Ε το μηνα. Ειπε οτι θα το σκεφτει και αφου το σκεφτηκε μου απαντησε : 6Χ12=72Ε το χρονο ? Μας κοροιδευουν? Δε τα τρωω σουβλακια ? Καλα ειναι και ετσι !
> Πηρα το n17 και εφυγα (σιγα μη του το αφηνα).
> Μιλαμε για καποιον που καθε μερα δινει 5,1Ε (3Χ1,7) - 1800+Ε το χρονο για φρεντο καπουτσινο απο τα coffee island και τσιγουντευεται να δωσει 6Ε (72 το χρονο) για να παρει αν οχι καθαρη 50αρα τουλαχιστο μια 40αρα γραμμη 10 φορες πιο γρηγορη απο οτι εχει τωρα.
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η νοοτροπια του βλαμμενου Ελληνα.


συμφωνώ 100% ξέρω ότι φαίνομαι κακός.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πως να ζητηθεί VDSL όταν δεν υπάρχει FTTC σε αυτές τις περιοχές? VDSL από το Α/Κ κι ότι κάτσει? 
> 
> Ζητούνται ίνες από τους πελάτες επειδή ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει επιλογή του VDSL...


1. Αν υπάρχουν και τα δύο (vdsl,FTTH) υπάρχει κίνητρο για FTTH
2. Aν υπάρχει μόνο vdsl, προτιμάνε 50άρι λόγω τιμής
3. Αν υπαρχει μόνο vdsl, υπαρχουνε κι αυτοί που ζητάνε adsl λόγω τιμής και περιορισμένης ανάγκης

4. Αυτοί που είναι κοντά στα κέντρα έχουνε καλούτσικο adsl και καλό vdsl, εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα του χαλκού.

5. Υπάρχουνε κι αυτοί που είναι άσχετοι από υπολογιστή και παίρνουν Playstation. Για facebook εξυπηρετούνται από το κινητό  :Razz: 

50 €/μήνα για 100άρι vdsl, λίγοι δίνουν. Να μην σου πω για το αμφίβολο 200άρι vdsl

YΓ
Ημουνα από τους τυχερούς που από το 2010 έμενα κοντά σε ΑΚ (Νέα Σμύρνη/Παλιό Φάληρο)
Μιά χαρά ήτανε το vdsl από ΑΚ
Τώρα είμαι από τους τυχερούς που έχουν οπτική.
Μιά χαρά μούχει κάτσει το internet και οι ταχύτητες.

----------


## ThReSh

> 1. Αν υπάρχουν και τα δύο (vdsl,FTTH) υπάρχει κίνητρο για FTTH
> 2. Aν υπάρχει μόνο vdsl, προτιμάνε 50άρι λόγω τιμής
> 3. Αν υπαρχει μόνο vdsl, υπαρχουνε κι αυτοί που ζητάνε adsl λόγω τιμής και περιορισμένης ανάγκης
> 
> 4. Αυτοί που είναι κοντά στα κέντρα έχουνε καλούτσικο adsl και καλό vdsl, εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα του χαλκού.
> 
> 5. Υπάρχουνε κι αυτοί που είναι άσχετοι από υπολογιστή και παίρνουν Playstation. Για facebook εξυπηρετούνται από το κινητό



Τι φάση, θεωρητική συζήτηση να είχαμε να λέγαμε? 

Από όσο ξέρουμε περιοχές που έχουν FTTH (των 3 μεγάλων ISP, όχι Inalan/HCN) ΔΕΝ έχουν FTTC (VDSL). Δεν υπάρχει διπλή κάλυψη του πελάτη ώστε να έχει επιλογή, μιας κι οι ISPs έχουν αποφασίσει να κάνουν έργα FTTH στα "κένα".

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τι φάση, θεωρητική συζήτηση να είχαμε να λέγαμε? 
> 
> Από ότι ξέρουμε περιοχές που έχουν FTTH (των 3 μεγάλων ISP, όχι Inalan/HCN) ΔΕΝ έχουν FTTC (VDSL). Δεν υπάρχει διπλή κάλυψη του πελάτη ώστε να έχει επιλογή, τέλος.


συγνώμη αλλά είσαι νομίζω λάθος

και στον Βύρωνα που έχει FTTH υπάρχει FTTC (VDSL Vectoring)

και στον Πειραιά που έχει FTTH υπάρχει FTTC (VDSL Vectoring)

και στο Παλαιό Φάληρο που έχει FTTH υπάρχει FTTC (VDSL Vectoring)

επίσης στο Μοσχάτο έχει FTTC (VDSL Vectoring) δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει κάλυψη FTTH

υπάρχουν αναρτημένες στην γνωστή ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## ThReSh

> 50 €/μήνα για 100άρι vdsl, λίγοι δίνουν.


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια τιμή.  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> συγνώμη αλλά είσαι νομίζω λάθος
> 
> και στον Βύρωνα που έχει FTTH υπάρχει FTTC (VDSL Vectoring)
> 
> και στον Πειραιά που έχει FTTH υπάρχει FTTC (VDSL Vectoring)
> 
> και στο Παλαιό Φάληρο που έχει FTTH υπάρχει FTTC (VDSL Vectoring)
> 
> επίσης στο Μοσχάτο έχει FTTC (VDSL Vectoring)
> ...


Ο ίδιος πελάτης έχει επιλογή FTTH VS FTTC(VDSL) ή εννοείς ότι άλλες γειτονιές-περιοχές του ίδιου δήμου έχουν FTTH κι άλλες FTTC?

Δλδ εσύ που έχεις FTTH, είχες επιλογή πριν να βάλεις VDSL από καμπίνα (FTTC) ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια τιμή. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ο ίδιος πελάτης έχει επιλογή FTTH VS FTTC(VDSL) ή εννοείς ότι άλλες γειτονιές-περιοχές του ίδιου δήμου έχουν FTTH κι άλλες FTTC?
> 
> Δλδ εσύ που έχεις FTTH, είχες επιλογή πριν να βάλεις VDSL από καμπίνα (FTTC) ?


εγώ υποτίθεται ότι ανήκω στον Βύρωνα αλλά η περιοχή μου είναι το Παγκράτι και αν το πας βάση δρόμου (Λάσκου Βασιλείου) ή ΤΚ 11633 βγαίνει Δήμος Αθηναίων 

όχι έπαιρνα VDSL από Α/Κ όχι από FTTC (λόγω μικρής απόστασης)

αλλά άλλοι που είναι στον Βύρωνα φαντάζομαι ότι είχαν κάλυψη από FTTC για να βάλουν VDSL

όπως και αλλού

για αυτό είπα την γνωστή ιστοσελίδα ώστε να τσεκάρετε διευθύνσεις/ΤΚ

----------


## sdikr

> Για να περάσουμε από την ίνα στο χαλκό ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σαν μηνιαία συνδρομή, ναι, καταλήγει στον πάροχο.
> Λειτουργεί σαν κίνητρο να ζητηθούν ίνες και όχι vdsl
> 
> ...


Οτι πεις,  και αν δεν είναι έτσι θα το αλλάξουμε

----------


## ThReSh

> εγώ που είμαι Βύρωνα/Παγκράτι/Αθήνα όχι έπαιρνα VDSL από Α/Κ όχι από FTTC (λόγω μικρής απόστασης)
> 
> αλλά άλλοι που είναι στον Βύρωνα φαντάζομαι ότι είχαν κάλυψη από FTTC για να βάλουν VDSL
> 
> όπως και αλλού
> 
> για αυτό είπα την γνωστή ιστοσελίδα ώστε να τσεκάρετε διευθύνσεις/ΤΚ


Άρα δεν κάνω λάθος. Η περιοχή/πελάτης που έχει τώρα FTTH, δεν είχε επιλογή πριν για VDSL από καμπίνα (FTTC) μιας και δεν υλοποιούνται και τα 2 στην ίδιο δρόμο/πελάτη.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τι φάση, θεωρητική συζήτηση να είχαμε να λέγαμε? 
> 
> Από όσο ξέρουμε περιοχές που έχουν FTTH (των 3 μεγάλων ISP, όχι Inalan/HCN) ΔΕΝ έχουν FTTC (VDSL). Δεν υπάρχει διπλή κάλυψη του πελάτη ώστε να έχει επιλογή, μιας κι οι ISPs έχουν αποφασίσει να κάνουν έργα FTTH στα "κένα".


Στο Παλιό Φάληρο είχα από σάπιο ΚΑΦΑΟ χωρίς οπτική, vdsl από το AK.
Συγχρόνιζε στα 40, χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμούς, επειδή ο ΟΤΕ είχε δώσει στην cyta σάπιο χαλκό.

Και στην Νέα Σμύρνη όπου πήρα vdsl από cyta πριν το διαθέσει ο ΟΤΕ (κάπου το 2010,2011), το καφάο δεν είχε FTTC

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει FTTC  αν είσαι κοντά σε ΑΚ ( απόσταση έως 700-800 μέτρα)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Άρα δεν κάνω λάθος. Η περιοχή/πελάτης που έχει τώρα FTTH, δεν έχει επιλογή πριν για VDSL από καμπίνα (FTTC) μιας και δεν υλοποιούνται και τα 2 στην ίδια περιοχή/δρόμο/πελάτη.


σε εμένα όχι τουλάχιστον αλλά φίλοι από την περιοχή του Βύρωνα που υπάρχει το FTTC (καινούργιες καμπίνες) μπορούν να μας επιβεβαιώσουν αν έχουν κάλυψη με FTTH (Οδό/ΤΚ) μέσω της δράσης sfbb.gr

όπως είπα όλες οι νέες καμπίνες στην περιοχή του Βύρωνα είναι χαρτογραφημένες στην γνωστή ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Άρα δεν κάνω λάθος. Η περιοχή/πελάτης που έχει τώρα FTTH, δεν είχε επιλογή πριν για VDSL από καμπίνα (FTTC) μιας και δεν υλοποιούνται και τα 2 στην ίδιο δρόμο/πελάτη.


Κάνεις λάθος, είχε, κι έτσι είχα κι εγώ
Οχι vdsl από καμπίνα, αλλά από ΑΚ

Η καμπίνα επειδή είμαι κοντά στο ΑΚ δεν πρόκειται να εκσυγχρονιστεί.

----------


## ThReSh

> Στο Παλιό Φάληρο είχα από σάπιο ΚΑΦΑΟ χωρίς οπτική, vdsl από το AK.
> Συγχρόνιζε στα 40, χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμούς, επειδή ο ΟΤΕ είχε δώσει στην cyta σάπιο χαλκό.
> 
> Και στην Νέα Σμύρνη όπου πήρα vdsl από cyta πριν το διαθέσει ο ΟΤΕ (κάπου το 2010,2011), το καφάο δεν είχε FTTC
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει FTTC  αν είσαι κοντά σε ΑΚ ( απόσταση έως 700-800 μέτρα)


Δεν πέτυχε, έτυχε (χρυσή ζύμη). Είναι τελείως αναξιόπιστη η παροχή VDSL από Α/Κ και γι' αυτό είχες 40Mbps.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάνεις λάθος, είχε, κι έτσι είχα κι εγώ


To καταλαβαίνεις ότι γράφω για FTTC? Μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τι είναι, αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται το post σου αφού πριν είπες ότι είχες VDSL από Α/Κ το οποίο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ FTTC!

- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι vdsl από καμπίνα, αλλά από ΑΚ


Από A/K δεν είναι FTTC.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η καμπίνα επειδή είμαι κοντά στο ΑΚ δεν πρόκειται να εκσυγχρονιστεί.


Ακριβώς και σε αυτές τις περιοχές οι πάροχοι βάζουν FTTH. Άρα όπως το λες και μόνος σου δεν θα έχει επιλογή ο πελάτης για VDSL από καμπίνα (FTTC) ώστε να επιλέξει αυτό αντί του FTTH. Αυτό δλδ που λέω στα προηγούμενα posts...

----------


## GeorgeH

Εδώ Μοσχάτο είμαστε με FTTC οπότε δεν βλέπω προκοπή με FTTH.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εδώ Μοσχάτο που είμαστε με FTTC δεν βλέπω προκοπή με FTTH.


Υποθέτω ότι κάποτε θα γυρίσουμε κι εμείς σε FTTH, αφού καλυφθούν με FTTH πρώτα οι περιοχές  που δεν έχουν FTTC, το οποίο είναι λογικότατο.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Υποθέτω ότι κάποτε θα γυρίσουμε κι εμείς σε FTTH, αφού καλυφθούν με FTTH πρώτα οι περιοχές  που δεν έχουν FTTC, το οποίο είναι λογικότατο.


Δεν αντιλέγω. Απλά κοιτάζω το καλύτερο... 
Άνθρωπος από το άνω + θρώσκω που σημαίνει κοιτάζω ψηλά

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν αντιλέγω. Απλά κοιτάζω το καλύτερο... 
> Άνθρωπος από το άνω + θρώσκω που σημαίνει κοιτάζω ψηλά


Σίγουρα, αλλά δεν είναι κάπως το να ζητάμε  FTTH εμείς, που έχουμε 50/100/200, προτεραιότητα από αυτούς που παίζουν με ADSL?

----------


## konig

> Είδες τις αναθέσεις;   όλοι αυτοί που είναι λοιπόν να βάλουν Vdsl γιατί να μην έχουν επιδότηση;


ολοι αυτοι που θα επρεπε να ειχαν ηδη ftth γιατι να μην εχουν? προφανως και δεν θελουν να σκασουν λεφτα για ινες και προφανως η κυβερνηση δεν κανει τιποτα και τους χαιδευει τα αυτια μια ζωη αυτο εκανε

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ολοι αυτοι που θα επρεπε να ειχαν ηδη ftth γιατι να μην εχουν? προφανως και δεν θελουν να σκασουν λεφτα για ινες και προφανως η κυβερνηση δεν κανει τιποτα και τους χαιδευει τα αυτια μια ζωη αυτο εκανε


Εγώ ήμουν που έχω αναφέρει δύο περιοχές της Αττικής προς τα Βόρεια προάστια οι οποίες έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα για FTTH αλλά κανείς δεν έχει βάλει και το ξέρω γιατί βλέπω την αναμονή του καλωδίου να κρέμεται.

----------


## konig

> Εγώ ήμουν που έχω αναφέρει δύο περιοχές της Αττικής προς τα Βόρεια προάστια οι οποίες έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα για FTTH αλλά κανείς δεν έχει βάλει και το ξέρω γιατί βλέπω την αναμονή του καλωδίου να κρέμεται.


οταν δεν το διαφημιζουν λογικο το βλεπω περα απο τις λιγες διαφημισεις που ειδα οταν αρχισε αυτο το προγραμμα κατα τα αλλα σταματησαν και κρατησαν μονο το vdsl αχ σορρυ οχι fiber το λενε τωρα  :Whistle:

----------


## uncharted

> Μιλαμε για καποιον που καθε μερα δινει 5,1Ε (3Χ1,7) - 1800+Ε το χρονο για φρεντο καπουτσινο απο τα coffee island και τσιγουντευεται να δωσει 6Ε (72 το χρονο) για να παρει αν οχι καθαρη 50αρα τουλαχιστο μια 40αρα γραμμη 10 φορες πιο γρηγορη απο οτι εχει τωρα.
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η νοοτροπια του βλαμμενου Ελληνα.


Κοίτα να δεις, αν ήμασταν 15 χρόνια πίσω ο φίλος σου πάλι θα προτιμούσε μια πάναργη dial-up, παρά μια ADSL. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν θα αλλάξει στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Δημοκρατία έχουμε καλώς ή κακώς, δεν μπορείς να πείσεις τον άλλο με το ζόρι αν δεν θέλει, όσο δίκιο και να έχεις.

Όπως καταργήθηκαν οι dial-up, έτσι πρέπει να καταργηθούν και οι ADSL. Μόνο έτσι θα πάει σε VDSL. Ο φίλος σου δεν θα αλλάξει. Κι εγώ μπορώ να προτείνω να μην πάει κανείς Έλληνας διακοπές για 5 χρόνια και να μαζέψουμε τα λεφτά (των διακοπών ντε!) σε ένα κοινό ταμείο έτσι ώστε να αποκτήσει η χώρα FTTH σε κάθε ραχούλα (αν υπάρχουν τα λεφτά, όλα γίνονται), αλλά θα ήταν αντιδημοκρατική η πρόταση μου.  :Smile:  Ο κόσμος ξοδεύει τα λεφτά του όπως νομίζει, όχι όπως θα θέλαμε εμείς.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι το forum εδώ μέσα αποτελείται από enthusiasts, αλλά έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα στον πραγματικό κόσμο. Οι enthusiasts/early adopters είναι το 1% (και αν).

Δεν σου λέω ότι έχεις άδικο. Όπου καφές βάλε τσιγάρα (ξέρω πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις), delivery (μαγείρεμα σπίτι? τρε μπανάλ!), ποτά, call girls, ότι θες. Κάθε άνθρωπος τα λογαριάζει διαφορετικά, ανάλογα με τις αδυναμίες/εθισμούς που έχει. Δεν έχουν όλοι μικρόβιο με την τεχνολογία.

Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι ότι τα δίκτυα δεν έχουν την ίδια πρόοδο με άλλους τομείς (π.χ. CPUs). Η ADSL είναι τεχνολογία 20ετίας. Υπάρχει κανείς που χρησιμοποιεί PC/CPU 20ετίας; Δεν νομίζω. Ακόμα κι ένα tablet των €40 είναι πιο γρήγορο.

Και επειδή και τα DSP των DSL SoC ακολουθούν το Moore's law (όπως οι CPUs) και όσο πέφτουν τα νανόμετρα τόσο αυξάνεται το bandwidth λόγω processing power leap, θα έπρεπε να είχαμε πιο γρήγορη πρόοδο στις συνδέσεις.

Αν δεν πέσει γερή (γερή, όχι ψίχουλα όπως τώρα) κρατική επιδότηση, δεν βλέπω να προχωράνε τα δίκτυα FTTH όσο θα έπρεπε. Ιδανικά θα έπρεπε το θέμα να εξεταστεί σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο και να πει η ΕΚΤ κόβω 1-2 τρις € και τα μοιράζω σε όλη την Ευρωζώνη για να αποκτήσει και η τελευταία ραχούλα FTTH. Ας υποτιμηθεί και το ευρώ λιγουλάκι, κάπως πρέπει να πάει μπροστά το πράγμα (τα ίδια και για IPv6 που επίσης δεν τσουλάει όσο θα έπρεπε).




> όπως και να το κάνουμε αυτήν την στιγμή κουμάντο στο σπίτι κάνουν οι γονείς.


Οι γονείς πάντα έκαναν κουμάντο στο σπιτικό, ακόμα πριν 30-35 χρόνια. Έτσι είναι τα τελευταία 10000 χρόνια.

Μάλλον δεν θυμάσαι στα 80s που μερικοί πιτσιρικάδες συνδέονταν σε αμερικάνικες BBS ελέω Wargames επιρροής και μόλις ερχόταν ο λογαριασμός ΟΤΕ πήγαινε το φαπίδι (μην πω ζωστήρα!) σύννεφο από τον πατέρα (ναι, τότε δεν υπήρχε πολιτική ορθότητα, ούτε πολύ χάιδεμα).  :Razz: 




> Άρα δεν κάνω λάθος. Η περιοχή/πελάτης που έχει τώρα FTTH, δεν είχε επιλογή πριν για VDSL από καμπίνα (FTTC) μιας και δεν υλοποιούνται και τα 2 στην ίδιο δρόμο/πελάτη.


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι.

Υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν έχουν VDSL από KV και περιμένουν FTTH. Κάποιες έχουν VDSL (έως 30 ή 50 Mbps) από Α/Κ, αλλά δεν είναι και ιδανικό (εξού και το έως).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κοίτα να δεις, αν ήμασταν 15 χρόνια πίσω ο φίλος σου πάλι θα προτιμούσε μια πάναργη dial-up, παρά μια ADSL. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν θα αλλάξει στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Δημοκρατία έχουμε καλώς ή κακώς, δεν μπορείς να πείσεις τον άλλο με το ζόρι αν δεν θέλει, όσο δίκιο και να έχεις.
> 
> Όπως καταργήθηκαν οι dial-up, έτσι πρέπει να καταργηθούν και οι ADSL. Μόνο έτσι θα πάει σε VDSL. Ο φίλος σου δεν θα αλλάξει. Κι εγώ μπορώ να προτείνω να μην πάει κανείς Έλληνας διακοπές για 5 χρόνια και να μαζέψουμε τα λεφτά (των διακοπών ντε!) σε ένα κοινό ταμείο έτσι ώστε να αποκτήσει η χώρα FTTH σε κάθε ραχούλα (αν υπάρχουν τα λεφτά, όλα γίνονται), αλλά θα ήταν αντιδημοκρατική η πρόταση μου.  Ο κόσμος ξοδεύει τα λεφτά του όπως νομίζει, όχι όπως θα θέλαμε εμείς.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι το forum εδώ μέσα αποτελείται από enthusiasts, αλλά έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα στον πραγματικό κόσμο. Οι enthusiasts/early adopters είναι το 1% (και αν).
> 
> Δεν σου λέω ότι έχεις άδικο. Όπου καφές βάλε τσιγάρα (ξέρω πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις), delivery (μαγείρεμα σπίτι? τρε μπανάλ!), ποτά, call girls, ότι θες. Κάθε άνθρωπος τα λογαριάζει διαφορετικά, ανάλογα με τις αδυναμίες/εθισμούς που έχει. Δεν έχουν όλοι μικρόβιο με την τεχνολογία.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι ότι τα δίκτυα δεν έχουν την ίδια πρόοδο με άλλους τομείς (π.χ. CPUs). Η ADSL είναι τεχνολογία 20ετίας. Υπάρχει κανείς που χρησιμοποιεί PC/CPU 20ετίας; Δεν νομίζω. Ακόμα κι ένα tablet των €40 είναι πιο γρήγορο.
> ...


σε όλα αυτά συμφωνώ μαζί σου 100% όπως και σε ότι είπε ο φίλος μας

αλλά...

από την στιγμή που μένει με την xDSL μην διαμαρτύρεται ή φωνάζει ότι σέρνεται κτλ...

αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο για τον φίλο του φίλου μας αλλά για όλους που δεν αναβαθμίζουν την γραμμή τους για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο

δεν μπορείς από την μια να διαμαρτύρεσαι για χαμηλές ταχύτητες / αποσυνδέσεις / κτλ

από την άλλη να μην αναβαθμίζεις την σύνδεση σου με λίγα ευρώ 4-5-6 ευρώ άντε 10 ευρώ να σου πω εγώ να κάνει η διαφορά από ADSL σε VDSL.

----------


## konenas

Γιατί να αναβαθμίσει σε VDSL αφού του έριξαν την ADSL στο ελάχιστο; 

Έριξαν την ταχύτητα των ADSL για να πουλάνε VDSL ακριβότερα. Το ίδιο έκαναν σε φίλο και του είπαν πως φταίνε τα καλώδια που πάνε σπίτι του. Με VDSL του είπαν πως δεν θα φταίνε και θα έχει αυξημένη ταχύτητα!
Αυτά από την VODA. Απ' ότι βλέπω τα ίδια και η WIND.  :Thumb down:

----------


## uncharted

> σε όλα αυτά συμφωνώ μαζί σου 100% όπως και σε ότι είπε ο φίλος μας
> 
> αλλά...
> 
> από την στιγμή που μένει με την xDSL μην διαμαρτύρεται ή φωνάζει ότι σέρνεται κτλ...
> 
> αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο για τον φίλο του φίλου μας αλλά για όλους που δεν αναβαθμίζουν την γραμμή τους για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο
> 
> δεν μπορείς από την μια να διαμαρτύρεσαι για χαμηλές ταχύτητες / αποσυνδέσεις / κτλ
> ...


Έχω μια υποψία ότι με τον κορονοϊό θα γίνουν must-have οι γρήγορες συνδέσεις και ειδικά όσες έχουν βαρβάτο upload. Με ADSL δύσκολα κάνεις τηλεεργασία.

Γενικά θα δούμε αρκετά γρήγορο ψηφιακό μετασχηματισμό της οικονομίας όπως πάει το πράγμα... αρκεί να πέσει χρήμα σε υποδομές.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί να αναβαθμίσει σε VDSL αφού του έριξαν την ADSL στο ελάχιστο; 
> 
> Έριξαν την ταχύτητα των ADSL για να πουλάνε VDSL ακριβότερα. Το ίδιο έκαναν σε φίλο και του είπαν πως φταίνε τα καλώδια που πάνε σπίτι του. Με VDSL του είπαν πως δεν θα φταίνε και θα έχει αυξημένη ταχύτητα!
> Αυτά από την VODA. Απ' ότι βλέπω τα ίδια και η WIND.


Δυστυχώς υπάρχει και κάτι που λέγεται crosstalk. Δεν είναι συνωμοσία.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί να αναβαθμίσει σε VDSL αφού του έριξαν την ADSL στο ελάχιστο; 
> 
> Έριξαν την ταχύτητα των ADSL για να πουλάνε VDSL ακριβότερα. Το ίδιο έκαναν σε φίλο και του είπαν πως φταίνε τα καλώδια που πάνε σπίτι του. Με VDSL του είπαν πως δεν θα φταίνε και θα έχει αυξημένη ταχύτητα!
> Αυτά από την VODA. Απ' ότι βλέπω τα ίδια και η WIND.


Είναι κρίμα να τα λέει αυτά κάποιος που είναι μέλος του φόρουμ τόσα χρόνια,  δεν γίνεται να είσαι μόνο στην Χαλαρή και στα πολιτικα

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει παραπάνω το ψάχνεις στο φόρουμ, λέγεται crosstalk και υπάρχει και στις άλλες χώρες

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έχω μια υποψία ότι με τον κορονοϊό θα γίνουν must-have οι γρήγορες συνδέσεις και ειδικά όσες έχουν βαρβάτο upload. Με ADSL δύσκολα κάνεις τηλεεργασία.
> 
> Γενικά θα δούμε αρκετά γρήγορο ψηφιακό μετασχηματισμό της οικονομίας όπως πάει το πράγμα... αρκεί να πέσει χρήμα σε υποδομές.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς υπάρχει και κάτι που λέγεται crosstalk. Δεν είναι συνωμοσία.


Στην εταιρεία πάντως που εγώ δουλεύω η οποία είναι κέντρο της αθήνας και δεν υπάρχει άλλη τεχνολογία εκτός την ADSL (προσπαθεί να βρει λύσεις το IT) πως θα κάνει να δουλέψουν τέσσερις γραμμές ADSL (έως 24) αν χρειαστεί να κλείσει η εταιρεία και πρέπει να δουλεύουμε εξ αποστάσεως).

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί να αναβαθμίσει σε VDSL αφού του έριξαν την ADSL στο ελάχιστο; 
> 
> Έριξαν την ταχύτητα των ADSL για να πουλάνε VDSL ακριβότερα. Το ίδιο έκαναν σε φίλο και του είπαν πως φταίνε τα καλώδια που πάνε σπίτι του. Με VDSL του είπαν πως δεν θα φταίνε και θα έχει αυξημένη ταχύτητα!
> Αυτά από την VODA. Απ' ότι βλέπω τα ίδια και η WIND.


να μην διαμαρτύρεται όμως...γιατί όπου μου τύχει κάτι τέτοιο σε δημόσια ιστοσελίδα/κοινότητα από μένα θα φάει τόσο κράξιμο που δεν θα ξανά τολμήσει να γράψει μήνυμα για αυτό.

----------


## Zus

> Είναι κρίμα να τα λέει αυτά κάποιος που είναι μέλος του φόρουμ τόσα χρόνια,  δεν γίνεται να είσαι μόνο στην Χαλαρή και στα πολιτικα
> 
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει παραπάνω το ψάχνεις στο φόρουμ, λέγεται crosstalk και υπάρχει και στις άλλες χώρες


Αν δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν ούτε ADSL να το πουν να ξεφτιληστουμε μια και καλή παγκοσμίως.

----------


## kanenas3

Ξέρουμε πόσο είναι το κόστος "ενοικίασης" οπτικής το μήνα;

----------


## sdikr

> Αν δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν ούτε ADSL να το πουν να ξεφτιληστουμε μια και καλή παγκοσμίως.


Τελικά υπάρχουν και άλλοι που είναι χρόνια χρήστες του φόρουμ και δεν ξέρουν τι είναι το crosstalk...  δεν πειράζει υπάρχουν και στο εξωτερικό

----------


## minas

> Ξέρουμε πόσο είναι το κόστος "ενοικίασης" οπτικής το μήνα;


Αν μιλάς για μισθωμένη γραμμή, αφενός χρειάζεται και εργολαβία, αφετέρου μιλάς με κάθε πάροχο χωριστά. Υπάρχει αρκετή διαφοροποίηση στην τιμή που μπορείς να πετύχεις, αλλά είναι όσο πολλές xDSL της ίδιας ταχύτητας.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν μιλάς για μισθωμένη γραμμή, αφενός χρειάζεται και εργολαβία, αφετέρου μιλάς με κάθε πάροχο χωριστά. Υπάρχει αρκετή διαφοροποίηση στην τιμή που μπορείς να πετύχεις, αλλά είναι όσο πολλές xDSL της ίδιας ταχύτητας.


Λογικά εννοεί το κόστος/χονδρική που πληρώνει ένας ISP στον άλλο που έχει ρίξει τις οπτικές σε μια περιοχή.

----------


## konenas

> Είναι κρίμα να τα λέει αυτά κάποιος που είναι μέλος του φόρουμ τόσα χρόνια,  δεν γίνεται να είσαι μόνο στην Χαλαρή και στα πολιτικα
> 
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει παραπάνω το ψάχνεις στο φόρουμ, λέγεται crosstalk και υπάρχει και στις άλλες χώρες


Διορθώνεται το crosstalk με το να κλείσεις τα VDSL και να δώσεις μόνο ADSL όπου υπάρχει crosstalk. Αλλιώς φτιάξε νέες γραμμές ή κάνε έκπτωση και δώσε VDSL στην τιμή της ADSL.

----------


## uncharted

> Διορθώνεται το crosstalk με το να κλείσεις τα VDSL και να δώσεις μόνο ADSL όπου υπάρχει crosstalk.


Πως ακριβώς διορθώνει το crosstalk στο φάσμα του ADSL (~2 MHz) αυτό που προτείνεις;

----------


## sdikr

> Διορθώνεται το crosstalk με το να κλείσεις τα VDSL και να δώσεις μόνο ADSL όπου υπάρχει crosstalk. Αλλιώς φτιάξε νέες γραμμές ή κάνε έκπτωση και δώσε VDSL στην τιμή της ADSL.


Γιατι να σταματήσει στο vdsl,  να δώσει οπτική ίνα στην τιμή της adsl,  αν είναι να το κάνουμε ας το κάνουμε full throttle


Φυσικά και φτιάχνει το crosstalk αν κόψεις τις vdsl απο την καμπίνα, καθώς πλέον δεν θα έχεις κάτι πιο δυνατό κάπου στην μέση της διαδρομής αλλά όλα θα έχουν την ίδια εξασθένιση απο το κέντρο,  φτιάχνει ακόμα παραπάνω αν κόψεις και το 80% των γραμμών adsl,  adsl με δελτίο λοιπόν για να έχει ο Konenas γρήγορη adsl και φυσικά όσοι είναι πάνω απο 1 χιλιόμετρο απο το ΑΚ  στα 3 για να μπορεί να έχει ο konenas καλύτερη ταχύτητα

----------


## Zus

Τον τελικό καταναλωτή δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η τεχνολογία. Τον ενδιαφέρει να του παρέχουν μία βασική ποιότητα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες του. Και ναι, αν δεν μπορούν να βρουν λύση ώστε να μην είναι οι υπηρεσίες του ADSL τριτοκοσμικές, να τους προσφέρουν VDSL στην τιμή που πληρώνει την ADSL.

----------


## sdikr

> Τον τελικό καταναλωτή δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η τεχνολογία. Τον ενδιαφέρει να του παρέχουν μία βασική ποιότητα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες του. Και ναι, αν δεν μπορούν να βρουν λύση ώστε να μην είναι οι υπηρεσίες του ADSL τριτοκοσμικές, να τους προσφέρουν VDSL στην τιμή που πληρώνει την ADSL.



Vdsl δεν γίνεται,  έχει και αυτό τους ίδιους περιορισμούς (του crosstalk και της απόστασης) με κάθε xdsl τεχνολογία,  είναι φυσική και δεν αλλάζει.

----------


## Zus

> Vdsl δεν γίνεται,  έχει και αυτό τους ίδιους περιορισμούς (του crosstalk και της απόστασης) με κάθε xdsl τεχνολογία,  είναι φυσική και δεν αλλάζει.


Είμαστε στο 2020, αν δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν ούτε βασικές υπηρεσίες ας το κλείσουν το μαγαζάκι. Δεν ζήτησε κανείς οπτική στον Όλυμπο.  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Είμαστε στο 2020, αν δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν ούτε βασικές υπηρεσίες ας το κλείσουν το μαγαζάκι. Δεν ζήτησε κανείς οπτική στον Όλυμπο.


Και συνεχίζεις με πλήρη άγνοια της υπάρχουσας  τεχνολογίας.  Μόνο τσιτατά και τα κλασικά για τα μαγαζάκια 
Διάβασε αν θέλεις και τα του gpon και πώς και αυτό είναι κάτι το μοιραζόμενο και πως έχει κάποιο όριο το πόσα σπλιτερ θα βάλεις, ώστε να μην φωνάζεις μετά και για τις οπτικές.

----------


## kanenas3

> Λογικά εννοεί το κόστος/χονδρική που πληρώνει ένας ISP στον άλλο που έχει ρίξει τις οπτικές σε μια περιοχή.


Σωστά αυτό εννοώ. Έχουμε στοιχεία για αυτό;

----------


## sdikr

> Σωστά αυτό εννοώ. Έχουμε στοιχεία για αυτό;


Εδω του ΟΤΕ,  και οι άλλοι τα ίδια έχουν καθώς είναι κάτι ρυθμιζόμενο 

http://www.otewholesale.gr/Portals/0/VPU%20FTTH_GR.pdf

ΥΓ μετά θέλεις και διάφορα τέλη διασύνδεσης με το σημείο του κάθε παρόχου

----------


## kanenas3

> Εδω του ΟΤΕ,  και οι άλλοι τα ίδια έχουν καθώς είναι κάτι ρυθμιζόμενο 
> 
> http://www.otewholesale.gr/Portals/0/VPU%20FTTH_GR.pdf
> 
> ΥΓ μετά θέλεις και διάφορα τέλη διασύνδεσης με το σημείο του κάθε παρόχου


Thx! Τραγικό πάντως ότι έχουν κλιμακωτή χρέωση ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα. Κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να είναι σαν το χαλκό;;

----------


## jkoukos

Πως νομίζεις ότι γίνεται με τον χαλκό; Παρόμοιος είναι ο τρόπος χρέωσης κι εκεί.

----------


## nmavro73

> Κάνεις λάθος, είχε, κι έτσι είχα κι εγώ
> Οχι vdsl από καμπίνα, αλλά από ΑΚ
> 
> Η καμπίνα επειδή είμαι κοντά στο ΑΚ δεν πρόκειται να εκσυγχρονιστεί.


Είμαι στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης και έχει και τα δύο. Στην Αμύντα και στη Φιλίππου έχει καμπίνες με FTTC. Στην Ιουστινιανού κοντά στην κλινική σαραφιανου έχει την FTTH. Ο τεχνικός το είπε

----------


## ThReSh

> Είμαι στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης και έχει και τα δύο. Στην Αμύντα και στη Φιλίππου έχει καμπίνες με FTTC. Στην Ιουστινιανού κοντά στην κλινική σαραφιανου έχει την FTTH. Ο τεχνικός το είπε


To θέμα είναι αν ο ίδιος πελάτης μπορεί να πάρει κι από τις 2. Όχι απλά να είναι κοντά αλλά η μία να εξυπηρετεί μια γειτονιά κι η άλλη διαφορετική.

----------


## nmavro73

> To θέμα είναι αν ο ίδιος πελάτης μπορεί να πάρει κι από τις 2. Όχι απλά να είναι κοντά αλλά η μία να εξυπηρετεί μια γειτονιά κι η άλλη διαφορετική.


Ιδια γειτονιά έιμαστε..όχι δεν μπορεί..ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Οι FTTC είναι μονο για 100 και 200. Η υπόλοιπη γειτονιά εδώ παίρνει από την Κ. Ντήλ. Οι οπτικές από την καμπίνα που είναι λίγο έξω από την Κλινική Σαραφιανού. Ιδια γειτονιά είμαστε.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ιδια γειτονιά έιμαστε..όχι δεν μπορεί..ή το ένα ή το άλλο.


Thnx για την επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## masteripper

Επιτέλους μπήκα και εγώ στην "μαύρη" λίστα...τώρα αν με τον CoronaVirus θα προλάβουμε να το "χαρούμε" είναι μια άλλη υπόθεση

----------


## globalnoise

> Τελικά υπάρχουν και άλλοι που είναι χρόνια χρήστες του φόρουμ και δεν ξέρουν τι είναι το crosstalk...  δεν πειράζει υπάρχουν και στο εξωτερικό




Off Topic


		Αυτό που παρατηρώ εδώ και χρόνια, είναι οτι όσο η κοινότητα "γερνάει", τόσο πιο καφενειακή γίνεται. Είναι μάλλον εσωτερική ανάγκη

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αυτό που παρατηρώ εδώ και χρόνια, είναι οτι όσο η κοινότητα "γερνάει", τόσο πιο καφενειακή γίνεται. Είναι μάλλον εσωτερική ανάγκη




Off Topic


		Είναι λογικό.
Τα ίδια και τα ίδια, μας πρήξατε τ'@ρχίδια

Για τους νέους που έρχονται
Πρέπει να ποστάρουν και στο facebook
Που να βρουν χρόνο για να διαβάσουν για crosstalk, wifi και άλλα περίεργα

Αντρα θέλω, τώρα τόνε θέλω.

----------


## konenas

Αν έχεις μια εταιρία που θέλει να είναι αξιοσέβαστη, τότε βάζεις vdsl εκεί που μπορείς και δεν λες πως έχεις vdsl σε εκείνη την περιοχή. 
Βέβαια έχει όριο η τεχνολογία του χαλκού αλλά βρε παιδί μου όπου έχεις πρόβλημα να δίνεις είτε καλύτερες τιμές είτε να το διορθώνεις αναβαθμίζοντας τες.
Τώρα πώς γίνεται σε 300 μέτρα μακρυά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ να κόβεται συνεχώς η adsl ... 
Πώς γίνεται η VODA να έχει πρόβλημα μόνο στις γραμμές της πρώην CYTA ... 
...
@Σπύρο
Μην μιλάς προσωπικά, σε πελάτες μου συμβαίνουν αυτά και έχω πολλά να σου πω για άσχετους που πάνε και κάνουν μετρήσεις και δεν γνωρίζουν ότι πρώτα αλλάζουν τα σπλίτερ αλλά στέλνουν νέο ρούτερ " μιας και ο παλιός θα έχει καεί "

----------


## sdikr

> Αν έχεις μια εταιρία που θέλει να είναι αξιοσέβαστη, τότε βάζεις vdsl εκεί που μπορείς και δεν λες πως έχεις vdsl σε εκείνη την περιοχή. 
> Βέβαια έχει όριο η τεχνολογία του χαλκού αλλά βρε παιδί μου όπου έχεις πρόβλημα να δίνεις είτε καλύτερες τιμές είτε να το διορθώνεις αναβαθμίζοντας τες.
> Τώρα πώς γίνεται σε 300 μέτρα μακρυά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ να κόβεται συνεχώς η adsl ... 
> Πώς γίνεται η VODA να έχει πρόβλημα μόνο στις γραμμές της πρώην CYTA ... 
> ...
> @Σπύρο
> Μην μιλάς προσωπικά, σε πελάτες μου συμβαίνουν αυτά και έχω πολλά να σου πω για άσχετους που πάνε και κάνουν μετρήσεις και δεν γνωρίζουν ότι πρώτα αλλάζουν τα σπλίτερ αλλά στέλνουν νέο ρούτερ " μιας και ο παλιός θα έχει καεί "


Γράφεις πιο πίσω




> Γιατί να αναβαθμίσει σε VDSL αφού του έριξαν την ADSL στο ελάχιστο; 
> 
> Έριξαν την ταχύτητα των ADSL για να πουλάνε VDSL ακριβότερα. Το ίδιο έκαναν σε φίλο και του είπαν πως φταίνε τα καλώδια που πάνε σπίτι του. Με VDSL του είπαν πως δεν θα φταίνε και θα έχει αυξημένη ταχύτητα!
> Αυτά από την VODA. Απ' ότι βλέπω τα ίδια και η WIND.



Ασε λοιπόν τα περι σπλιτερ κλπ κάτω,  δεν πιάνουν εδώ
Για το πως επιρεάζουν πλέον οι καμπίνες υπάρχουν νήματα στο φόρουμ, μπορείς να τα διαβάσεις και να μάθεις και κάτι, ή μπορείς να συνεχίσεις με τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, όταν ο πάροχος σου έχει παραπάνω κέρδος αν σε κρατήσει σε adsl full llu αντί να σε πάει  vpu απο καμπίνα

----------


## Iris07

Όπως με ενημέρωσε ο φίλος μας *Mike80* ..  :Wink: 

_11. Μέχρι πότε μπορώ να εξαργυρώσω το SFBB κουπόνι μου;

Το SFBB κουπόνι είναι εξαργυρώσιμο μέχρι την 31η Μαρτίου 2022. 
Τα SFBB κουπόνια που δεν θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έως την 31η Μαρτίου 2022 ακυρώνονται. 

Η καταληκτική ημερομηνία εξαργύρωσης δύναται να παραταθεί με απόφαση της Επιτελικής Δομής ΕΣΠΑ Τομέα Τεχνολογίας, 
Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνιών του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ενημέρωσης._ 

https://sfbb.gr/Info.html

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ίσως να επενδύσουν σωστά τον υπόλοιπο προϋπολογισμό του έργου αλλιώς σε 2 χρόνια πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## uncharted

> Ίσως να επενδύσουν σωστά τον υπόλοιπο προϋπολογισμό του έργου αλλιώς σε 2 χρόνια πάλι τα ίδια.


Βασικά ας σκεφτούν και την λύση του G.Fast, με το ίδιο κεφάλαιο μπορούν να αποκτήσουν γρήγορη γραμμή 5x σπίτια:



https://www.radiolocman.com/news/new.html?di=606311

Συν ότι γλιτώνεις τα μερεμέτια (προβλήματα με γείτονες, δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι).

----------


## panoc

> Βασικά ας σκεφτούν και την λύση του G.Fast, με το ίδιο κεφάλαιο μπορούν να αποκτήσουν γρήγορη γραμμή 5x σπίτια:
> 
> https://www.radiolocman.com/news/new.html?di=606311
> 
> Συν ότι γλιτώνεις τα μερεμέτια (προβλήματα με γείτονες, δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι).


Να βαλουν δηλαδη καμπινες και γυρω απο τα Α/Κ ? 
γιατι απο οσο γνωριζω η δραση αφορα επι το πλειστον οσους απο εμας ειμαστε απευθειας απο Α/Κ και εκτος σχεδιασμου για καμπινες vdsl.

----------


## georgep138

Το G.Fast δεν θέλει άλλο "ειδικό" router ?

----------


## Iris07

Όντως FTTH καμπίνες μπαίνουν και για άλλους που είναι πιο μακριά από τα 550 μέτρα από το A/K..

Εάν η ιστορία με το FTTH είχε ωριμάσει νωρίτερα, πιστεύω ότι ο OTE ιδίως.. θα είχε βάλει πολύ περισσότερες καμπίνες για FTTH
μέσα από τις αναθέσεις της EETT..

Ιδίως σε Αθήνα & Θεσσαλονίκη.. αυτό φάνηκε στην 2η ετήσια ανάθεση του..

G.Fast συνδέσεις είχε πει η Wind ότι θα έκανε σε κάποιες περιοχές,
αλλά τελικά από μερικές το έβγαλε λέγοντας ότι δεν θα ήταν τελικά πολύ καλή τεχνικά η υλοποίηση του..

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Βασικά ας σκεφτούν και την λύση του G.Fast, με το ίδιο κεφάλαιο μπορούν να αποκτήσουν γρήγορη γραμμή 5x σπίτια:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.radiolocman.com/news/new.html?di=606311
> 
> Συν ότι γλιτώνεις τα μερεμέτια (προβλήματα με γείτονες, δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι).


Πολύ καλή ιδέα, απλά απ'ότι βλέπω χρειάζεται ειδικό hardware. Μη ξεχνάμε και που βρισκόμαστε, είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι θα προτιμήσουν την επιλογή που κοστίζει + αργεί. Ίσως αυτό να έχουν κατά νου για τις περιοχές με VDSL-KV.




> Να βαλουν δηλαδη καμπινες και γυρω απο τα Α/Κ ? 
> γιατι απο οσο γνωριζω η δραση αφορα επι το πλειστον οσους απο εμας ειμαστε απευθειας απο Α/Κ και εκτος σχεδιασμου για καμπινες vdsl.


Αυτοί που βρίσκονται κοντά στα αστικά κέντρα είχαν υπηρεσίες vdsl εδώ και χρόνια και οι υπόλοιποι στο έλεος των παρόχων για μια πεθαμένη τεχνολογία χωρίς προοπτικές και μέλλον. FTTH έπρεπε να μπει εξ'αρχής σε αυτές τις περιοχές και να είναι διαθέσιμο για όλους.

----------


## minas

> Πολύ καλή ιδέα, απλά απ'ότι βλέπω χρειάζεται ειδικό hardware. Μη ξεχνάμε και που βρισκόμαστε, είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι θα προτιμήσουν την επιλογή που κοστίζει + αργεί. Ίσως αυτό να έχουν κατά νου για τις περιοχές με VDSL-KV.
> 
> Αυτοί που βρίσκονται κοντά στα αστικά κέντρα είχαν υπηρεσίες vdsl εδώ και χρόνια και οι υπόλοιποι στο έλεος των παρόχων για μια πεθαμένη τεχνολογία χωρίς προοπτικές και μέλλον. FTTH έπρεπε να μπει εξ'αρχής σε αυτές τις περιοχές και να είναι διαθέσιμο για όλους.


Το G.Fast είναι ανταγωνιστικό του VDSL/Vectoring και πετυχαίνει πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες για μικρές αποστάσεις. Θα ήταν συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα για την Wind εάν τελικά το έβαζε, αλλά μάλλον τα νούμερα δεν έβγαιναν. Υποψιάζομαι ότι και ο εξοπλισμός τους έβγαινε ακριβότερος, αλλά και τα εμπορικά προγράμματα δεν θα είχαν την απαραίτητη ευελιξία για να είναι κερδοφόρα η επένδυση. Πχ θα μπορούσε η Wind να δώσει 500Mbps πάνω από χαλκό εάν το υποστήριζε η γραμμή; Ακόμα από FTTH δίνουν μέχρι 100Mbps.

----------


## Iris07

Μία από τις περιοχές που έχει αφήσει η Wind για G-Fast είναι στο κέντρο της Αθήνας..
Έχει τις μισές καμπίνες για FTTH και τις υπόλοιπες για G-Fast..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...67#post6689767

Ακόμη δεν έχουν τελειώσει τα έργα.. (Q4 2020)
Να δούμε εάν θα δουλέψει τελικά το G-Fast..

----------


## jkoukos

> Βασικά ας σκεφτούν και την λύση του G.Fast, με το ίδιο κεφάλαιο μπορούν να αποκτήσουν γρήγορη γραμμή 5x σπίτια:
> 
> Συν ότι γλιτώνεις τα μερεμέτια (προβλήματα με γείτονες, δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι).


Τουναντίον, πολύ μεγαλύτερο είναι το κόστος.
Το G.Fast προορίζεται για περιπτώσεις μικρών αποστάσεων χάλκινου δικτύου. Δηλαδή εντός κτιρίων, όπου βάζεις ένα miniDSLAM και δίνεις VDSL έως σχεδόν Gigabit σε πολλά (και όχι μόνο λίγα) διαμέρισμα ή γραφεία.

Αν είναι να μπει σε εξωτερικές καμπίνες, θέλεις επιπλέον ρεύμα και μόνο όσοι είναι μέχρι τα 50 μέτρα θα έχουν κέρδος μεγάλων ταχυτήτων. Από εκεί και πάνω είναι το ίδιο με το 35b Super Vectoring.

Αλλά και πάλι προϋπόθεση είναι να φθάσει η ίνα μέχρι το κτίριο και θα χρειαστεί νέο CPE για τους χρήστες, που σήμερα είναι πανάκριβα.
Μα σε αυτή την περίπτωση το FTTH είναι σαφώς φθηνότερο αφού δεν χρειάζεται καθόλου ενεργός εξοπλισμός κι επιπλέον δουλεύει το ίδιο CPE χαμηλότερου κόστους.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Το G.Fast είναι ανταγωνιστικό του VDSL/Vectoring και πετυχαίνει πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες για μικρές αποστάσεις. Θα ήταν συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα για την Wind εάν τελικά το έβαζε, αλλά μάλλον τα νούμερα δεν έβγαιναν. Υποψιάζομαι ότι και ο εξοπλισμός τους έβγαινε ακριβότερος, αλλά και τα εμπορικά προγράμματα δεν θα είχαν την απαραίτητη ευελιξία για να είναι κερδοφόρα η επένδυση. Πχ θα μπορούσε η Wind να δώσει 500Mbps πάνω από χαλκό εάν το υποστήριζε η γραμμή; Ακόμα από FTTH δίνουν μέχρι 100Mbps.


Οι ταχύτητες που προσφέρονται έχουν να κάνουν με τη ζήτηση αλλά και τους τεχνικούς περιορισμούς της κάθε τεχνολογίας, π.χ. το VDSL2-17a μέχρι 100Mbps στο ρεύμα καθόδου, τα ανόδου είναι άλλη ιστορία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Εν τέλει το G.fast θα μπορεί να είναι λύση για τις καμπίνες χωρίς κάρτα VDSL2-35b, οι οποίες κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να προσφέρουν υπηρεσία FTTH. Ρεύμα χρειάζονται ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ίσως να επενδύσουν σωστά τον υπόλοιπο προϋπολογισμό του έργου αλλιώς σε 2 χρόνια πάλι τα ίδια.


Εκτός αν καταφέρουν να βάλουν τις Vectoring/Super Vectoring μέσα στο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Εκτός αν καταφέρουν να βάλουν τις Vectoring/Super Vectoring μέσα στο πρόγραμμα.


Θα καλυφθεί μεγάλο μέρος του προϋπολογισμού σίγουρα, αλλά θα χρειαστεί τροποποίηση του έργου καθώς το _«άμεσα αναβαθμίσιμη σε 1Gbps»_ δεν γίνεται.

----------


## uncharted

> Το G.Fast είναι ανταγωνιστικό του VDSL/Vectoring και πετυχαίνει πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες για μικρές αποστάσεις. Θα ήταν συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα για την Wind εάν τελικά το έβαζε, αλλά μάλλον τα νούμερα δεν έβγαιναν. Υποψιάζομαι ότι και ο εξοπλισμός τους έβγαινε ακριβότερος, αλλά και τα εμπορικά προγράμματα δεν θα είχαν την απαραίτητη ευελιξία για να είναι κερδοφόρα η επένδυση. Πχ θα μπορούσε η Wind να δώσει 500Mbps πάνω από χαλκό εάν το υποστήριζε η γραμμή; Ακόμα από FTTH δίνουν μέχρι 100Mbps.


Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι επιλέγουν «ώριμες» λύσεις για σιγουριά έναντι του «άγουρου» G.Fast για να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο. Αν δεν πιάσει μια 5ετία στην αγορά, δεν το κοιτάνε καν. Δες πόσο καιρό έκαναν να έρθουν τα ADSL2+ & VDSL2...

Εξοπλισμό που ρώτησε κάποιος όλα θέλουν, είτε xDSL modem/router, είτε ONT.




> Τουναντίον, πολύ μεγαλύτερο είναι το κόστος.


Άρα λένε ψέματα για το 5x ($1500 vs $300);




> Δηλαδή εντός κτιρίων, όπου βάζεις ένα miniDSLAM και δίνεις VDSL έως σχεδόν Gigabit σε πολλά (και όχι μόνο λίγα) διαμέρισμα ή γραφεία.


Σίγουρα είναι λιγότερη όχληση να έρθει η ίνα μέχρι την εσκαλίτ, αντί να φέρουν την ίνα σε κάθε διαμέρισμα/όροφο.




> Αν είναι να μπει σε εξωτερικές καμπίνες, θέλεις επιπλέον ρεύμα και μόνο όσοι είναι μέχρι τα 50 μέτρα θα έχουν κέρδος μεγάλων ταχυτήτων. Από εκεί και πάνω είναι το ίδιο με το 35b Super Vectoring.


Το θέμα του ρεύματος λύνεται με RPF.




> Αλλά και πάλι προϋπόθεση είναι να φθάσει η ίνα μέχρι το κτίριο και θα χρειαστεί νέο CPE για τους χρήστες, που σήμερα είναι πανάκριβα.


Το κόστος των CPE/DSP πέφτει συνεχώς με κάθε die shrink. Και στα 90s υπήρχε DSL, αλλά ήταν πανάκριβα τα DSP για mass deployment.

----------


## jkoukos

> Άρα λένε ψέματα για το 5x ($1500 vs $300);
> 
> Σίγουρα είναι λιγότερη όχληση να έρθει η ίνα μέχρι την εσκαλίτ, αντί να φέρουν την ίνα σε κάθε διαμέρισμα/όροφο.
> 
> Το θέμα του ρεύματος λύνεται με RPF.
> 
> Το κόστος των CPE/DSP πέφτει συνεχώς με κάθε die shrink. Και στα 90s υπήρχε DSL, αλλά ήταν πανάκριβα τα DSP για mass deployment.


Δε λένε ψέματα, αλλά δεν λένε όλη την αλήθεια ή τουλάχιστον δεν εμφανίζουν τα πραγματικά δεδομένα. Είναι το γνωστό θέμα του μάρκετινγκ και πως να παρουσιάσεις κάτι που σε βολεύει και να κρύψεις κάτι άλλο.

Για παράδειγμα αναφέρει τα 200 μέτρα και θα συμφωνήσω ότι αυτή είναι η μέση απόσταση από την καμπίνα που υπάρχει σε αστικές περιοχές.

Λαμβάνοντας μόνο αυτό υπόψη, λογικά βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι οικονομικά είναι συμφερότερη λύση. Κρύβει όμως την πραγματικότητα:
α. Η μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα που μπορεί να επιτευχθεί στην απόσταση αυτή είναι 500Mbps aggregate, δηλαδή κατέβασμα και ανέβασμα μαζί. 
β. Ακόμη και αυτή η ταχύτητα επιτυγχάνεται σε απροβλημάτιστο χάλκινο δίκτυο, απευθείας από την καμπίνα στον χρήστη, χωρίς καθόλου ενδιάμεσες συνδέσεις ή bridge taps, κάτι που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ισχύει σχεδόν πουθενά στον πλανήτη και είναι αστείο να αναφέρω την χώρα μας.
γ. Για Gigabit, που το FTTH το έχει για πλάκα ακόμη και σε πολύ μεγάλες αποστάσεις, θέλεις 50-60 μέτρα το πολύ. Οπότε χρειάζεται πυκνότερο δίκτυο καμπίνων, άρα μεγαλύτερο κόστος μαζί με την ανάλογη αλλαγή της δρομολόγησης του υπάρχοντος χάλκινου δικτύου.
δ. Μέχρι σήμερα (άσε τι μπορεί να γίνει σε 3-5 χρόνια), το κόστος του συμβατού εξοπλισμού (DSLAM ή CPE) είναι σαφώς υψηλότερο, που λογικά θα μεταφραστεί σε αυξημένο πάγιο καθώς είναι ασύμφορο να απορροφηθεί όλη η επένδυση από τον πάροχο.

Όσον αφορά για την όχληση, θα σου απαντήσω με το παράδειγμα του φυσικού αερίου. Το ότι δεν υπάρχει υποδομή στην οικοδομή δεν είναι λόγος να μην φτιάξουμε το δίκτυο προς αυτές και να απολαμβάνουμε τα πλεονεκτήματά του. Ταυτόχρονα αλλάζουμε τον κανονισμό και υποχρεώνουμε τις νέες οικοδομές να έχουν πλήρη εσωτερική εγκατάσταση και οπτικής ίνας.

----------


## uncharted

> Δε λένε ψέματα, αλλά δεν λένε όλη την αλήθεια ή τουλάχιστον δεν εμφανίζουν τα πραγματικά δεδομένα. Είναι το γνωστό θέμα του μάρκετινγκ και πως να παρουσιάσεις κάτι που σε βολεύει και να κρύψεις κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα αναφέρει τα 200 μέτρα και θα συμφωνήσω ότι αυτή είναι η μέση απόσταση από την καμπίνα που υπάρχει σε αστικές περιοχές.
> 
> Λαμβάνοντας μόνο αυτό υπόψη, λογικά βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι οικονομικά είναι συμφερότερη λύση. Κρύβει όμως την πραγματικότητα:
> α. Η μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα που μπορεί να επιτευχθεί στην απόσταση αυτή είναι 500Mbps aggregate, δηλαδή κατέβασμα και ανέβασμα μαζί. 
> β. Ακόμη και αυτή η ταχύτητα επιτυγχάνεται σε απροβλημάτιστο χάλκινο δίκτυο, απευθείας από την καμπίνα στον χρήστη, χωρίς καθόλου ενδιάμεσες συνδέσεις ή bridge taps, κάτι που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ισχύει σχεδόν πουθενά στον πλανήτη και είναι αστείο να αναφέρω την χώρα μας.
> γ. Για Gigabit, που το FTTH το έχει για πλάκα ακόμη και σε πολύ μεγάλες αποστάσεις, θέλεις 50-60 μέτρα το πολύ. Οπότε χρειάζεται πυκνότερο δίκτυο καμπίνων, άρα μεγαλύτερο κόστος μαζί με την ανάλογη αλλαγή της δρομολόγησης του υπάρχοντος χάλκινου δικτύου.
> δ. Μέχρι σήμερα (άσε τι μπορεί να γίνει σε 3-5 χρόνια), το κόστος του συμβατού εξοπλισμού (DSLAM ή CPE) είναι σαφώς υψηλότερο, που λογικά θα μεταφραστεί σε αυξημένο πάγιο καθώς είναι ασύμφορο να απορροφηθεί όλη η επένδυση από τον πάροχο.
> ...


Αν επιλεχθεί FTTB τοπολογία, τότε θα μπει DSLAM στην εσκαλίτ και μετά μιλάμε για απόσταση 30m max. Για καμπίνα συμφωνώ ότι δεν έχει νόημα, όπως δεν έχει νόημα το VDSL από Α/Κ, παρά μόνο για τους λίγους τυχερούς που έχουν μικρή απόσταση.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.fast#G.mgfast_(XG-fast)

Με profiles των 424-848 MHz λέει ότι μπορείς να έχεις aggregate 5-10 Gbps. Εγώ σου λέω ας μην πιάνει τόσα, ας πιάνει και 2 Gbps aggregate σε μη-ιδανικό χαλκό (αρκετές νεόδμητες πολυκατοικίες έχουν Cat5e ήδη από τα 2000s) έτσι ώστε να δώσει 1 Gbps symmetric (και έτσι να καλύπτει και τις απαιτήσεις του προγράμματος).

Μέσα στα επόμενα 3-5 χρόνια σίγουρα θα έχουμε κι άλλα die shrinks, τα 16nm FinFET που χρησιμοποιεί η Broadcom είναι παλιά λιθογραφία και ζητάει 750mW ανά κανάλι σε 212a profile. Επόμενο στάδιο τα 7nm, μετά 5nm EUV και 3nm... αυτά θα έρθουν μέσα στα επόμενα 3-5 χρόνια όπως είπες και θα δυναμώσουν κι άλλο τα DSP, όπως δείχνουν τα ιστορικά trends 30ετίας.

Τα παραπάνω με την σκέψη ότι οι απαιτήσεις για bandwidth θα ανέβουν απότομα (τηλεεκπαίδευση και λοιπές streaming εφαρμογές), ενώ ο κουβάς χρημάτων που διαθέτουμε θα παραμείνει σταθερός (αν δεν μειωθεί κιόλας). Προτιμότερο λοιπόν να μεγαλώσει η κάλυψη με τον ίδιο κουβά χρημάτων, έστω και με μεσοβέζικες λύσεις αντί για pure fiber.

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν επιλεχθεί FTTB τοπολογία, τότε θα μπει DSLAM στην εσκαλίτ και μετά μιλάμε για απόσταση 30m max.


Μια καμπίνα FTTC έχει μέγιστη δυνατότητα 288 συνδέσεων, με μέσο όρο τις 200. Εκεί περίπου είναι και στις FTTH.
Αν πάρουμε ως μέσο όρο για κάθε οικοδομή 20 διαμερίσματα, θέλουμε 10 miniDSLAM αντί του ενός της καμπίνας, οπότε το κόστος εκτοξεύεται.

Επιπλέον έχεις κάνει ήδη το δύσκολο (σκάψιμο μέχρι την οικοδομή), οπότε το κόστος εγκατάστασης της οπτικής ίνας εντός αυτής, είναι κλάσμα έναντι του εξοπλισμού του G.Fast (και του CPE).

Τα υπόλοιπα, περί ταχυτήτων μεγαλύτερων του Gigabit σε οικιακές συνδέσεις και ειδικά για την χώρα μας, τα θεωρώ ιστορία επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Ακόμη και στις πλέον τεχνολογικά εξελιγμένες χώρες, ελάχιστες είναι αυτές οι περιπτώσεις.
Για επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις ή σε κτίρια με πολλά γραφεία κλπ, να συμφωνήσω.

Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει, όσο παρακολουθώ το θέμα, είναι ότι εκεί που ήδη έχει μπει οπτική ίνα (και δεν αναφέρομαι για την χώρα μας), δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν καμία σκέψη για κάτι άλλο, πέραν περιπτώσεων για δοκιμές.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Εγώ αναφερόμουν στην παροχή FTTH μέσω καφάο που δίνει VDSL αφού εκεί παίζει το G.Fast που θέλει χαλκό και δεν έχει γίνει σκάψιμο μέχρι την εκάστοτε κατοικία. Οι περιοχές που έχουν γίνει υποδομές για FTTH έχουν καλυφθεί και μελλοντικά, δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για αυτές αλλά για τις υπόλοιπες.

----------


## jkoukos

Το να δοθεί FTTH από καμπίνα FTTC (VDSL), είναι θεωρητική υπόθεση.
Για να εφαρμοσθεί, απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι η αναβάθμιση της καμπίνας με περισσότερες οριολωρίδες οπτικών ινών, αφού οι υπάρχουσες δεν φθάνουν επ ουδενί. Άσε που στις μονόφυλλες καμπίνες δεν υπάρχει χώρος και μόνο με εξωτερική προσθήκη μπορεί να καταστεί δυνατόν.

Το τι θα γίνει υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες στα επόμενα 10 χρόνια, κανείς δεν γνωρίζει. Αλλά με την σημερινή κατάσταση και την αυριανή οικονομική δυσπραγία που αναμένεται λόγω της πανδημίας, φαντάζει όνειρο θερινής νυκτός.

G.Fast δεν παίζει ακόμη, ούτε καν στις λίγες περιοχές που έχει ανακοινώσει η Wind.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καλές καληνύχτες δηλαδή, εντελώς άστοχη η vdsl λοιπόν. Κρίμα.

----------


## jkoukos

Γιατί εντελώς άστοχες οι VDSL; Δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το πρόβλημα σου;

Το χάλκινο δίκτυο υπάρχει παντού (εκτός λίγων εξαιρέσεων) και χρειάστηκε να περάσουν πάνω από 80 χρόνια για να γίνει. Παρομοίως και σε άλλες χώρες, σε μερικές εκ των οποίων υπήρχε και το ομοαξονικό καλωδιο για την συνδρομητική τηλεόραση, που και αυτό τώρα χρησιμοποιείται για το διαδίκτυο.

Νομίζεις ότι είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να έχουμε σε 5-10 χρόνια πλήρη κάλυψη όλης της χώρας με οπτικές ίνες; Ούτε στις πλουσιότερες χώρες του πλανήτη δεν συμβαίνει αυτό.

Η λύση που τεχνικά υπάρχει είναι το VDSL μέσω των υπαίθριων καμπίνων και ανάπτυξη του FTTH όπου δεν υπάρχουν αυτές.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δεκτά όλα αυτά που λες, δεν διαφωνώ, για μένα είναι άστοχο τόσο που έχει καθυστερήσει (εδώ). Ποιές προοπτικές αναβάθμισης έχει; Πλήρη κάλυψη όλης της χώρας με ίνα ποτέ με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, στα αστικά κέντρα τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει. Δε μπορώ να μιλήσω για μελλοντικές τεχνολογίες.

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά, αλλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει ταυτόχρονα σε όλα. Οπότε ο κάθε πάροχος επιλέγει σύμφωνα με τα δικά του κριτήρια που και πότε θα κάνει την αναβάθμιση.

Εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει κανένας κανονισμός που να τους υποχρεώνει ούτε από την ΕΕ και ούτε παίζει κάποια επιδότηση ώστε να υπάρχει υποψία πίεσης. Καθαρά δικές τους ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις είναι, με απώτερο σκοπό να φέρουν κέρδος στους μετόχους τους.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Αυτά εξυπακούονται. Τα S/UFBB από πού έχουν χρηματοδότηση;

----------


## jkoukos

Η χρηματοδότηση προέρχεται από ευρωπαϊκούς-εθνικούς πόρους μαζί ιδιωτικούς των εταιρειών που συμμετέχουν στο σχήμα (ΣΔΙΤ).
Αλλά αυτά τα προγράμματα (που ισχύουν σε όλη την Ευρώπη), αφορούν απομακρυσμένες περιοχές που κάνεις πάροχος δεν θα έφτιαχνε δίκτυο ποτέ, καθώς είναι ασύμφορο για τους λίγους πελάτες ανά περιοχή και πότε δεν θα κάλυπταν την επένδυσή τους.
Επιπλέον τους δίδεται αποκλειστική χρήση για 20 χρόνια και μετά το δίκτυο περνά στην κυριότητα του κράτους.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δηλαδή οι περιοχές του SFBB είναι απομακρυσμένες; Για το άλλο δεν βγήκε ακόμα. Ό,τι να'ναι τα προγράμματα, καλώς!

----------


## minas

> Δηλαδή οι περιοχές του SFBB είναι απομακρυσμένες; Για το άλλο δεν βγήκε ακόμα. Ό,τι να'ναι τα προγράμματα, καλώς!


Οι περιοχές του SFBB είναι συνήθως οι κοντινές σε ΑΚ, που δεν είχαν αναβαθμισμένες καμπίνες.
Το SFBB είναι χρήματα ΕΕ και λίγα Δημοσίου, αλλά υπό μορφή επιδότησης του καταναλωτή. Τα UFBB θα είναι ΣΔΙΤ, με παρόμοιες πηγές χρηματοδότησης.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δηλαδή οι περιοχές του SFBB είναι απομακρυσμένες; Για το άλλο δεν βγήκε ακόμα. Ό,τι να'ναι τα προγράμματα, καλώς!


Νομίζω ότι το ακριβώς από πάνω post του jkoukos είναι για το RURAL πρόγραμμα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Δηλαδή οι περιοχές του SFBB είναι απομακρυσμένες; Για το άλλο δεν βγήκε ακόμα. Ό,τι να'ναι τα προγράμματα, καλώς!


Η προηγούμενη απάντηση αφορούσε αποκλειστικά τις δράσεις Rural και UFBB.

Η δράση SFFB δεν είναι Ευρωπαϊκή αλλά καθαρά εθνική, απλά πήραμε την έγκριση για να μπει η δαπάνη στον προϋπολογισμό, καθώς είμαστε σε επιτήρηση κι επιπλέον απαγορεύεται να δίνονται απευθείας χρηματοδοτήσεις σε ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις.
Αυτή η δράση δεν είναι χρηματοδότηση, αλλά αποκλειστικά επιδότηση εμάς των πελατών για να κάνουμε συνδέσεις με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, που υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες λίγοι θα το έπρατταν.

Πρόκειται για ένα "τυράκι" προς τους παρόχους ώστε να κάνουν αυτά τα δίκτυα με καθαρά δικές τους ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις και προς εμάς, για να επιλέξουμε τα αντίστοιχα προγράμματα που ωστόσο έχουν μεγαλύτερο πάγιο.

Έρχεται λοιπόν το κράτος και προτείνει στους παρόχους, φτιάξτε το δίκτυο όπου θέλετε (γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει προγραμματισμός και ούτε χρονική δέσμευση) και μέρος του κόστους θα το πάρετε από εμένα.
Σε μας τους πελάτες λέει, πάρτε αυτά τα προγράμματα και θα σας καλύψω μέρος του παγίου και όλη σχεδόν την εγκατάσταση.

Δεν το βλέπεις λογικό κάθε πάροχος να φτιάξει δίκτυο FTTH εκεί που συμφέρει οικονομικά, ώστε να πάρει σχετικά γρήγορα πίσω το κόστος της επένδυσης, αντί σε εκείνες τις περιοχές που ήδη καλύπτονται από καμπίνες FTTC;

----------


## Diamadis

> Οι περιοχές του SFBB είναι συνήθως οι κοντινές σε ΑΚ, που δεν είχαν αναβαθμισμένες καμπίνες.
> Το SFBB είναι χρήματα ΕΕ και λίγα Δημοσίου, αλλά υπό μορφή επιδότησης του καταναλωτή. Τα UFBB θα είναι ΣΔΙΤ, με παρόμοιες πηγές χρηματοδότησης.


Εγώ είμαι στο ίδιο τετράγωνο με το ΑΚ 658 και ενώ στο sfbb οι πιο μακρινοί ΤΚ 11632 και 11633 έχουν μπει, το 11635 στον οποίο είναι και το ΑΚ ακόμα τίποτα... Και είμαστε με VDSL 50άρες στα 20 με το ζόρι σε όλη την περιοχή. Ας ελπίσουμε με την παράταση να συνεχίσουν τις επεκτάσεις.

----------


## Iris07

Είναι σχετικά απλή η απάντηση..

Η Vodafone και ακόμη πιο πολύ η Wind είναι πολύ πιο πίσω από τον OTE σε έργα που αφορούν FTTH κοντά στα A/K..
(Είναι έργα εκτός EETT)

Αντίθετα όσα έργα είχανε για FTTH η Vodafone και η Wind και περάσανε από την EETT, μπήκανε ή θα μπουν μάλλον πιο γρήγορα στο sfbb..

Σίγουρα η παράταση για 2 χρόνια προσπαθεί να πιάσει και όλα αυτά τα έργα..

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Οι περιοχές του SFBB είναι συνήθως οι κοντινές σε ΑΚ, που δεν είχαν αναβαθμισμένες καμπίνες.
> Το SFBB είναι χρήματα ΕΕ και λίγα Δημοσίου, αλλά υπό μορφή επιδότησης του καταναλωτή. Τα UFBB θα είναι ΣΔΙΤ, με παρόμοιες πηγές χρηματοδότησης.





> Νομίζω ότι το ακριβώς από πάνω post του jkoukos είναι για το RURAL πρόγραμμα.





> Η προηγούμενη απάντηση αφορούσε αποκλειστικά τις δράσεις Rural και UFBB.
> 
> Η δράση SFFB δεν είναι Ευρωπαϊκή αλλά καθαρά εθνική, απλά πήραμε την έγκριση για να μπει η δαπάνη στον προϋπολογισμό, καθώς είμαστε σε επιτήρηση κι επιπλέον απαγορεύεται να δίνονται απευθείας χρηματοδοτήσεις σε ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις.
> Αυτή η δράση δεν είναι χρηματοδότηση, αλλά αποκλειστικά επιδότηση εμάς των πελατών για να κάνουμε συνδέσεις με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, που υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες λίγοι θα το έπρατταν.
> 
> Πρόκειται για ένα "τυράκι" προς τους παρόχους ώστε να κάνουν αυτά τα δίκτυα με καθαρά δικές τους ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις και προς εμάς, για να επιλέξουμε τα αντίστοιχα προγράμματα που ωστόσο έχουν μεγαλύτερο πάγιο.
> 
> Έρχεται λοιπόν το κράτος και προτείνει στους παρόχους, φτιάξτε το δίκτυο όπου θέλετε (γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει προγραμματισμός και ούτε χρονική δέσμευση) και μέρος του κόστους θα το πάρετε από εμένα.
> Σε μας τους πελάτες λέει, πάρτε αυτά τα προγράμματα και θα σας καλύψω μέρος του παγίου και όλη σχεδόν την εγκατάσταση.
> ...


Το διαπίστωσα για την SFBB, απολύτως λογικά όλα τα λεγόμενα. Όσον αφορά τις απομακρυσμένες περιοχές, είδωμεν τι θα λέει το UFBB.

----------


## Black3539

> Είναι σχετικά απλή η απάντηση..
> 
> Η Vodafone και ακόμη πιο πολύ η Wind είναι πολύ πιο πίσω από τον OTE σε έργα που αφορούν FTTH κοντά στα A/K..
> (Είναι έργα εκτός EETT)
> 
> Αντίθετα όσα έργα είχανε για FTTH η Vodafone και η Wind και περάσανε από την EETT, μπήκανε ή θα μπουν μάλλον πιο γρήγορα στο sfbb..
> 
> Σίγουρα η παράταση για 2 χρόνια προσπαθεί να πιάσει και όλα αυτά τα έργα..


Η διαθεσιμότητα με την Vodafone να δούμε πότε θα γίνει... Να έχεις έτοιμα τα έργα και να μην μπορείς να βάλεις λόγω διαθεσιμότητας στα συστήματα της Vodafone

----------


## jkoukos

> Το διαπίστωσα για την SFBB, απολύτως λογικά όλα τα λεγόμενα. Όσον αφορά τις απομακρυσμένες περιοχές, είδωμεν τι θα λέει το UFBB.


Το τι προβλέπει το UFFB μας είναι γνωστό, υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα στο φόρουμ.
Η διαδικασία έχει ξεκινήσει και υπάρχουν αρκετές μεγάλες κατασκευαστικές εταιρείες που ενδιαφέρονται (πολλαπλάσιες του Rural).
Αυτό που αναμένουμε είναι ποιες τελικά περιοχές θα επιλεχθούν (από τις προταθείσες), ποια εταιρεία θα αναλάβει την κάθε μία και πότε Θα παραδοθεί το έργο.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Το τι προβλέπει το UFFB μας είναι γνωστό, υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα στο φόρουμ.
> Η διαδικασία έχει ξεκινήσει και υπάρχουν αρκετές μεγάλες κατασκευαστικές εταιρείες που ενδιαφέρονται (πολλαπλάσιες του Rural).
> Αυτό που αναμένουμε είναι ποιες τελικά περιοχές θα επιλεχθούν (από τις προταθείσες), ποια εταιρεία θα αναλάβει την κάθε μία και πότε Θα παραδοθεί το έργο.


Εννοείς το θέμα με τίτλο _«Δημόσια Διαβούλευση για το Μεγάλο Έργο Ultrafast Broadband (UFBB)»_ ή κάποιο άλλο που μου διαφεύγει;

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχουν 2 θέματα και στο ένα από αυτά  τα σχετικά επίσημα έγγραφα αναφοράς.
Είμαι σε κινητό τώρα και δεν μπορώ να τα ψάξω. Νομίζω σε αυτό που λες υπάρχουν.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Έγινε το είδα. Μου είχε διαφύγει ότι είχε βγει το επίσημο έγγραφο.



Off Topic


		Θεωρώ πως δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως περίπτωση να βγάλουν τα έξοδα από αυτό το έργο, με βάση τα δεδομένα του SFBB. Τέτοια προγράμματα με Ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα δεν γίνεται να εφαρμοστούν εδώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Το UFBB είναι έργο ΣΔΙΤ, καμία σχέση με το SFFB. Να το συγκρίνεις με το Rural.
Εδώ υπάρχει συγχρηματοδότηση από ευρωπαϊκούς-εθνικούς πόρους και ιδιωτική επένδυση της οποίας εταιρείας.
Της παρέχεται αποκλειστική χρήση του δικτύου για 20 χρόνια, στο οποίο θα καλυφθούν τα έξοδα και το οποίο εύλογο κέρδος της.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καλώς, θα τα δούμε τα κέρδη τους (ούτε καν).

----------


## Iris07

*Αναβάθμιση στο Sfbb!!*

Βάλανε την Κυψέλη!!  :Blink: 
Ναι! .. πλέον μου φαίνεται απίστευτο ότι θα τελειώσει τα έργα η Wind!!  :Laughing: 

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 117.444 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## BeyondMAD

Με ποιά λογική έβαλαν μια περιοχή την οποία καλύπτει άλλος πάροχος; Έριξαν ένα βελάκι στο χάρτη και όπου έπεσε;
Γιατί είναι ολοφάνερο πως έρευνα δεν κάνουν. Εκτός αν νομίζουν οτι κάποιος πελάτης θα βάλει σύνδεση από αυτούς αντί από inalan  :ROFL: , εκτός πραγματικότητας.
Πεταμένα λεφτά, όπως και να'χει.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ότι έχει παρουσία η Inalan σε μία περιοχή, με το αν μπορεί να έχει παρουσία με δικό του δίκτυο και άλλος πάροχος.

Γενικά σε FTTH, όπου και όποτε θέλει ο καθένας έχει παρουσία και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανονισμός που να το απαγορεύει. Μόνο στον προγραμματισμό της ΕΕΤΤ για το VDSL Vectoring υπάρχει σχετική πρόβλεψη.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Σωστά αυτά που λες, αλλά δεν απαντάς. Λέω οτι σε αυτήν την περιοχή υπάρχει ήδη κάλυψη και μάλιστα από υπηρεσία πολύ ανώτερη, γιατί ασχολούνται;

----------


## Iris07

Επί της ουσίας της ερώτησης σου η απάντηση είναι κατ' αρχάς ότι η Wind είχε ανακοινώσει τα σχέδια της για την Αθήνα πολύ νωρίτερα από την Inalan,
και δεν μπορεί να κάνει πίσω.. (Ελέγχεται από την EETT)

αλλά βασικά τα πράγματα είναι όπως λέει ο φίλος jkoukos..

Και σαν εταιρία η Inalan δεν έχει σχέση με τους άλλους παρόχους..
αλλά και η υπηρεσία της είναι σε άλλα δεδομένα βασισμένη.. (π.χ βάλε και την τηλεφωνία..)

Από την άλλη η Wind πρέπει και έχει την υποχρέωση να πουλήσει τις υπηρεσίες που θα φτιάξει και στους άλλους παρόχους..

Βέβαια η Wind.. έκανε την χαζομάρα και είχε μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις..
αλλιώς θα είχε προλάβει σε έναν βαθμό την Inalan και έτσι..

----------


## jkoukos

Για τον απλό λόγο ότι η Inalan είναι ένας μικρός πάροχος με μικρή παρουσία και το συμμετρικό internet για την μεγάλη πλειοψηφία δεν λέει τίποτα απολύτως.
Απόδειξη ότι ακόμη και σε περιοχές που ήδη παρέχονται μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, ακόμη κι εκεί που έχει παρουσία η Inalan, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία έχει συνδέσεις χαμηλότερες ή/και ADSL.

Αν δε, υπολογίσεις ότι μια σύνδεση FTTH μαζί με τηλεφωνία σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο βγαίνει φθηνότερα (μέσω sfbb) από την αντίστοιχη σύνδεση της Inalan, δεν θα έπρεπε να σου δημιουργεί απορία.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Επί της ουσίας της ερώτησης σου η απάντηση είναι κατ' αρχάς ότι η Wind είχε ανακοινώσει τα σχέδια της για την Αθήνα πολύ νωρίτερα από την Inalan,
> και δεν μπορεί να κάνει πίσω.. (Ελέγχεται από την EETT)
> 
> αλλά βασικά τα πράγματα είναι όπως λέει ο φίλος jkoukos..
> 
> Και σαν εταιρία η Inalan δεν έχει σχέση με τους άλλους παρόχους..
> αλλά και η υπηρεσία της είναι σε άλλα δεδομένα βασισμένη.. (π.χ βάλε και την τηλεφωνία..)
> 
> Από την άλλη η Wind πρέπει και έχει την υποχρέωση να πουλήσει τις υπηρεσίες που θα φτιάξει και στους άλλους παρόχους..
> ...


Aha, αφού τα είχαν κάνει νωρίτερα ΟΚ, το οτι δεν πρόλαβαν δικό τους πρόβλημα και θα τα συναντήσουν μπροστά τους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Για τον απλό λόγο ότι η Inalan είναι ένας μικρός πάροχος με μικρή παρουσία και το συμμετρικό internet για την μεγάλη πλειοψηφία δεν λέει τίποτα απολύτως.
> Απόδειξη ότι ακόμη και σε περιοχές που ήδη παρέχονται μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, ακόμη κι εκεί που έχει παρουσία η Inalan, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία έχει συνδέσεις χαμηλότερες ή/και ADSL.
> 
> Αν δε, υπολογίσεις ότι μια σύνδεση FTTH μαζί με τηλεφωνία σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο βγαίνει φθηνότερα (μέσω sfbb) από την αντίστοιχη σύνδεση της Inalan, δεν θα έπρεπε να σου δημιουργεί απορία.


Για τα τωρινά δεδομένα ίσως να μη λέει, αλλά η ανάγκη για μεγαλύτερη ροή ανόδου θα φανεί σίγουρα. Το 200/200 της ίναλαν δεν είναι πιο φτηνό από το 200/*20*;

----------


## jkoukos

> Aha, αφού τα είχαν κάνει νωρίτερα ΟΚ, το οτι δεν πρόλαβαν δικό τους πρόβλημα και θα τα συναντήσουν μπροστά τους.


Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν θα έχουν. Πάλι οι περισσότεροι θα επιλέξουν τους άλλους παρόχους αντί την Inalan. Και έχει αποδεχθεί σε όλες τις περιοχές που έχει δίκτυο η δεύτερη.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καλώς, άντε και στα δικά μας.

----------


## jkoukos

> Για τα τωρινά δεδομένα ίσως να μη λέει, αλλά η ανάγκη για μεγαλύτερη ροή ανόδου θα φανεί σίγουρα. Το 200/200 της ίναλαν δεν είναι πιο φτηνό από το 200/*20*;


Το κοιτάς από την δικιά σκοπιά και όχι του μέσου χρήστη.
Ναι, θα συμφωνήσω ότι όποιος έχει μεγάλη ανάγκη το upload, φυσικά θα επιλέξει την Inalan. Αλλά πόσοι νομίζεις ότι είναι αυτοί;

Λες για την τιμή στο 200άρι πακέτο ότι είναι φθηνότερη. Και πάλι θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά εμείς γνωρίζουμε ότι η εταιρεία διπλασιάζει δωρεάν τις 100άρες συνδέσεις.
Έλα όμως που την ίδια στιγμή, σήμερα στην ιστοσελίδα της έχει μεγαλύτερη και μάλιστα χωρίς τηλεφωνια, χωρίς αναφορά για την προσφορά της. 
Πες μου τώρα για ποιον λόγο να  την επιλέξει κανείς από την πλειοψηφία του απλού χρήστη;

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ναι οκ, εγώ μπορεί να έχω πολλές απαιτήσεις από μια σύνδεση, δεκτό.
Ο απλός χρήστης μπορεί να μη χρειάζεται το συμμετρικό, επίσης δεκτό.
Αλλά επίσης μπορεί να μην θέλει να δώσει τα +5€(ή όσα)/μήνα για 100ρι έναντι της ADSL ή μπορεί να μην γνωρίζει καν το κουπόνι ή να μην γνωρίζει την ίναλαν και την κάθε ίναλαν.
Γενικά κοιτάνε τον μέσο χρήστη αλλά δεν πάμε μπροστά έτσι, κάπου δεν είχε αναφερθεί ότι σε περιοχές κάλυψης με κουπόνι δεν έβαλε κανείς ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν κάνεις λάθος και αυτό ακριβώς λέω.
Το βλέπεις όχι μόνο στις περιοχές που υπάρχει κάλυψη FTTH, αλλά και σε αυτές όπου εδώ και χρόνια καλύπτονται με καμπίνες FTTC. 
Μόνο όπου υπάρχει προβληματικό δίκτυο ή πολύ μακριά από το κέντρο, ανεβαίνουν τα νούμερα αλλά κι εκεί λίγοι έχουν άλλο πακέτο εκτός το 50άρι που σήμερα είναι το μικρότερο που παρέχεται από καμπίνα, αφού μια χαρά κάνουν την δουλειά τους.

Αλλά και σε άλλες χώρες αν κοιτάξεις, θα δεις ότι το ADSL ζει και βασιλεύει και δεν βάζουν όλοι το μεγαλύτερο πακέτο ταχύτητας που υπάρχει.

Δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις ή οικονομική δυνατότητα. Π.χ. οι γονείς μου θέλουν μόνο τηλεφωνία για την οποία πληρώνουν 18€. Με 2€ επιπλέον βάλαμε 24/1 (πραγματικό 15/0.9) και καλύπτουν τα λίγα πράγματα που θέλουν και αρκετά παραπάνω από τα βασικά.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ναι οκ, ας μην βάλουμε τις άλλες χώρες στην κουβέντα γιατί ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα, μπορεί εκεί να έχουν ADSL αλλά τουλάχιστον εκεί παντού βρίσκεις (πολύ) καλύτερες ταχύτητες σε σχέση με εδώ. Σίγουρα η πλειοψηφία δεν χρειάζεται Gigabit, αλλά εάν κάποιος το χρειάζεται μπορεί να το βάλει.

----------


## jkoukos

To "παντού" είναι σχετικό. Εκτός μεγάλων αστικών κέντρων (κι εκεί όχι παντού), το Gigabit που έχει γίνει καραμέλα είναι όνειρο άπιαστο. Απλά υπάρχουν πολλοί μικρότεροι πάροχοι στυλ Inalan, στις πόλεις (παραέξω άστο καλύτερα). Για αυτό παίζει σε όλη την Ευρώπη το Vectoring και αναπτύσσουν το G.Fast.

Και για να σε προλάβω, μην λαμβάνεις υπόψη τις πρώην ανατολικές χώρες, όπου πριν δεν υπήρχε απολύτως τίποτα και όταν έπεσε το τοίχος ξεκίνησαν από μηδενική βάση και ήταν λογικό να πάνε σε οπτική ίνα.

----------


## adiS

> Σωστά αυτά που λες, αλλά δεν απαντάς. Λέω οτι σε αυτήν την περιοχή υπάρχει ήδη κάλυψη και μάλιστα από υπηρεσία πολύ ανώτερη, γιατί ασχολούνται;


άλλη μια απάντηση στην ερώτηση σου είναι.

Αυτήν την στιγμή στους γόνεις μου περνάει η hcn, έχει βάλει ftth και ο ΟΤΕ απλώς ακόμα δεν έχει δώσει γραμμές και εξακολουθούν να έχει Forthnet vdsl από το κέντρο.

Το γιατί είναι φυσικά ότι έχει nova και θέλει να βλέπει τους αγώνες(όταν είχε  :Very Happy: ). Όταν θα δώσει και η forthnet από ftth(ξέρω ότι δίνει vdsl 100άρα αλλά ftth όχι) τότε το συζητάμε.

Οπότε είναι καθαρά θέμα το τι θέλει ο καθένας.

Π.χ. η hcn στα πακέτα τηλεφωνίας είναι ακριβή και χωρίς πολλές επιλογές χάνει αρκετούς πελάτες από εκεί. Γιατί όπως έχω μιλήσει με φίλους που έχουν μαγαζιά, θέλουν ομιλία με κινητά. Για αυτό και μόνο θα πρέπει να πληρώσει στην hcn 15ευρώ έξτρα.

Στην inalan ξεκινάν από 9€ για 500 λεπτά ομιλίας και πάνε μέχρι και 14€ για 1500 λεπτά.

----------


## Iris07

Το να έχεις πολλές επιλογές να επιλέξεις μόνο καλό μπορεί να είναι!!  :Wink:

----------


## BeyondMAD

> To "παντού" είναι σχετικό. Εκτός μεγάλων αστικών κέντρων (κι εκεί όχι παντού), το Gigabit που έχει γίνει καραμέλα είναι όνειρο άπιαστο. Απλά υπάρχουν πολλοί μικρότεροι πάροχοι στυλ Inalan, στις πόλεις (παραέξω άστο καλύτερα). Για αυτό παίζει σε όλη την Ευρώπη το Vectoring και αναπτύσσουν το G.Fast.
> 
> Και για να σε προλάβω, μην λαμβάνεις υπόψη τις πρώην ανατολικές χώρες, όπου πριν δεν υπήρχε απολύτως τίποτα και όταν έπεσε το τοίχος ξεκίνησαν από μηδενική βάση και ήταν λογικό να πάνε σε οπτική ίνα.




Off Topic


		Παντού με την έννοια στις περισσότερες μεγάλες χώρες και φυσικά σε αστικά κέντρα αναφερόμουν. Εκτός αστικών κέντρων δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για Gigabit που ήταν ένα παράδειγμα ταχύτητας, αν και σε πολύ ανεπτυγμένες χώρες ίσως το κάνουν. Στην Ευρώπη όπως θα γνωρίζεις έχουν αρχίσει (σε πολύ λίγες περιοχές, εννοείται) XG(s) τεχνολογίες, είτε FAST είτε PON και ό,τι άλλο μου διαφεύγει. Για τις πρώην ανατολικές χώρες την γνωρίζω την ιστορία για αυτό δεν είπα τίποτε. Τέλος πάντων αρκετά βγήκα εκτός θέματος ας μην συνεχιστεί άλλο, το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει στα αστικά κέντρα εδώ.
	





> Το να έχεις πολλές επιλογές να επιλέξεις μόνο καλό μπορεί να είναι!!


Σίγουρα, αλλά τώρα έχεις περιοχές με περισσότερες από μια επιλογές και άλλες με καμία ή μια μόνο και μάλιστα παλαιότερης τεχνολογίας, η οποία μπορεί να μην σε καλύπτει κιόλας. Λύσεις υπάρχουν πάντως, αν θα τις εφαρμόσουν κανείς δεν ξέρει.

----------


## adiS

> Το να έχεις πολλές επιλογές να επιλέξεις μόνο καλό μπορεί να είναι!!


εννοείται είναι πάντα καλό για τον καταναλωτή. Απλώς δεν νομίζω ότι αυτή την στιγμή λογαριάζει ο ΟΤΕ και οι υπόλοιποι μεγάλη πάροχη το τι κάνει η hcn και η inalan.

Εγώ προσωπικά και ftth από ΟΤΕ να υπήρχε πάλι Hcn θα έβαζα. Γιατί πρώτον είμαι ευχαριστημένος και δεύτερον τους θέλω μέσα στην αγορά γιατί μόνο καλό κάνουν.

----------


## kanenas3

Έπεσε το κόστος (τουλαχιστον στον ΟΤΕ) στα 29.90€

----------


## uncharted

> Έπεσε το κόστος (τουλαχιστον στον ΟΤΕ) στα 29.90€


Και που 'σαι ακόμα (έρχεται κρίση/ύφεση χειρότερη του 2008)...

----------


## panoc

> Και που 'σαι ακόμα (έρχεται κρίση/ύφεση χειρότερη του 2008)...


και τι να λεει? με τη πραγματικη διαθεσιμοτητα που υπαρχει.....

----------


## Iris07

> Έπεσε το κόστος (τουλαχιστον στον ΟΤΕ) στα 29.90€


Αίσχος.. και εγώ πληρώνω 27 ευρώ για 11 Mbps.. 
επειδή δεν υπάρχει VDSL/FTTH  :Evil:

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Έπεσε το κόστος (τουλαχιστον στον ΟΤΕ) στα 29.90€


Μέχρι πρότινος δεν την είχαν λίγο πιο ακριβή από την VDSL; Στα 42,9€ είναι στην ίδια τιμή.

----------


## jkoukos

Μέχρι πρότινος ήταν 35€ και τώρα το κατέβασαν στα 30€, ακολουθώντας την Wind που το έκανε πρώτη πριν λίγες μέρες.
Μόνο η Vodafone είναι ακόμη στα ίδια.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μέχρι πρότινος ήταν 35€ και τώρα το κατέβασαν στα 30€, ακολουθώντας την Wind που το έκανε πρώτη πριν λίγες μέρες.
> Μόνο η Vodafone είναι ακόμη στα ίδια.


Μιλούσα για αρχική τιμή, η βόνταφον π.χ. έχει το FTTH πακέτο +5€ πάνω από το ανίστοιχο VDSL. Η κοσμοτέ έχει και τα 2 στην ίδια ( ; ) μονο το 100XL βλέπω.

----------


## jkoukos

Ότι θέλουν βάζουν στο κανονικό. Μετά από 2 χρόνια που θα τελειώσει η δέσμευση, θα υπάρχουν άλλες τιμές καταλόγου.
Το πραγματικό έχει σημασία, είτε είναι GPON είτε xDSL.

----------


## Black3539

> Μέχρι πρότινος ήταν 35€ και τώρα το κατέβασαν στα 30€, ακολουθώντας την Wind που το έκανε πρώτη πριν λίγες μέρες.
> Μόνο η Vodafone είναι ακόμη στα ίδια.


Η Vodafone γενικά έχει παγώσει το FTTH μου φαίνεται.. Ούτε τροποποιήσεις στα πακέτα, αλλά ούτε βάζει και νέες περιοχές στο σύστημα της...
Για να δούμε αν θα πάρει ποτέ μπρος..

----------


## Iris07

Κάνει έργα πάντως..

Τώρα π.χ κάνει στο A/K Λ. Αλεξάνδρας.. το έχει όλο για FTTH..
Εάν δεν έχει βάλει ακόμη τους Τ.Κ στο Sfbb λογικά θα περίμενει λίγο να προχωρήσουν τα έργα και θα τους βάλει..

Τώρα που έριξε ο OTE λογικά θα ακολουθήσει και αυτή..

----------


## Black3539

> Κάνει έργα πάντως..
> 
> Τώρα π.χ κάνει στο A/K Λ. Αλεξάνδρας.. το έχει όλο για FTTH..
> Εάν δεν έχει βάλει ακόμη τους Τ.Κ στο Sfbb λογικά θα περίμενει λίγο να προχωρήσουν τα έργα και θα τους βάλει..
> 
> Τώρα που έριξε ο OTE λογικά θα ακολουθήσει και αυτή..


Ενώ έχουν γίνει απο ΟΤΕ τα έργα, δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε κουπόνι...
Μόνο απο ΟΤΕ και Wind, Vodafone γιοκ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Εμείς τα χάπατα θα συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε 36 ?
Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι λόγος αποχώρησης.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εμείς τα χάπατα θα συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε 36 ?
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι λόγος αποχώρησης.


Πρώτη φορά βλέπεις να πέφτει τιμή ενώ έχεις συμβόλαιο σύνδεσης που "τρέχει" ακόμα η 2ετία? 

Λόγος αποχώρησης θα ήταν αν αύξαναν τις τιμές ή μείωναν χρόνους ομιλίας.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πρώτη φορά βλέπεις να πέφτει τιμή ενώ έχεις συμβόλαιο σύνδεσης που "τρέχει" ακόμα η 2ετία? 
> 
> Λόγος αποχώρησης θα ήταν αν αύξαναν τις τιμές ή μείωναν χρόνους ομιλίας.


Πρόκειται να κάνω νέο συμβόλαι για την σύζυγο, τέλος απριλίου λήγει (vodafone)
Είναι σε περιοχή που ΘΑ σκαφτεί, δικαιούται κουπόνι, ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο μόνος που δίνει vdsl στην περιοχή, 21-30 από ότι μου είπανε, είναι σε παλιά καμπίνα.

Το site διαθεσιμότητας


Κλικ Ελεγχος




Οπα τις, δίνουν και 50άρι με FTTH

Κλικ Δες Τα Πακέτα



Από FTTH έγινε Fiberspeed
και η τμή 42,90
ενώ στο κουπόνι 29,90

Το vdsl 21-30 το πουλάνε 31,90 από ότι είπαν στο τηλέφωνο.

Παίδεμα

ΥΓ
Και μετά μου λέτε ότι μπερδεύεστε με τα μοντέλα της xiaomi

----------


## Iris07

50 άρι ??  :Thinking: 

Χμμ.. και πόσο το δίνουν αυτό ?
Εννοώ εάν το εμφανίζει και στα κουπόνια..

----------


## dimitri_ns

> 50 άρι ?? 
> 
> Χμμ.. και πόσο το δίνουν αυτό ?
> Εννοώ εάν το εμφανίζει και στα κουπόνια..


Mην ψάχνεσαι 
Το site είναι για τα μπάζα

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι και πολλοί υπάλληλοι είναι για τα μπάζα

Για να ενημερώνουν υποψήφιους πελάτες   :Razz: 

Η ελάχιστη ταχύτητα για επιδοτούμενο FTTH είναι 10/100.
Αύριο που θα σταματήσει η επιδότηση, βλέπουμε

----------


## uncharted

> και τι να λεει? με τη πραγματικη διαθεσιμοτητα που υπαρχει.....


Ε τουλάχιστον να μην κάθονται οι ίνες να σαπίζουν (σχήμα λόγου) αχρησιμοποίητες, αυτό ήταν το point μου. Μάζευε κι ας είναι ρώγες θα σκέφτεται ο Τσαμάζ, δεν γίνεται να πάνε στράφι οι επενδύσεις.

Με κατραπακιά -35% στο ΑΕΠ και το επερχόμενο 5ο μνημόνιο θα δούμε και βασικό μισθό στα €300 (ειλικρινά εύχομαι να βγω ψεύτης, αλλά την τελευταία φορά που είχαμε ανάλογη πτώση στο ΑΕΠ το G700 έγινε €500).

Αναγκαστικά όλες οι εγχώριες υπηρεσίες θα προσαρμοστούν στην νέα αγοραστική δύναμη. Αποπληθωρισμός λέγεται το φαινόμενο, δεν είναι κάτι το καινούριο.

----------


## Iris07

*Αναβάθμιση και πάλι..*

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *124.645 διακριτά κτήρια* σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## nmavro73

Σήμερα ήρθαν για δεύτερη φορά να περάσουν την ίνα. Κάποιος την έκοψε στον όροφο. Την πέρασαν ξανά από το ισόγειο ως το διαμέρισμα.

----------


## achiavg

Εννοείς την έκοψε με μαχαίρι η κατά λάθος;

----------


## uncharted

> Σήμερα ήρθαν για δεύτερη φορά να περάσουν την ίνα. Κάποιος την έκοψε στον όροφο. Την πέρασαν ξανά από το ισόγειο ως το διαμέρισμα.


Αντί να την κολλήσουν την ξαναπερνάνε από την αρχή;

Σπάσιμο αν πρόκειται για δολιοφθορά...

----------


## nmavro73

> Εννοείς την έκοψε με μαχαίρι η κατά λάθος;


Επίτηδες. Δεν φτάνεις κατά λάθος στο ταβάνι

- - - Updated - - -




> Αντί να την κολλήσουν την ξαναπερνάνε από την αρχή;
> 
> Σπάσιμο αν πρόκειται για δολιοφθορά...


Ναι από την αρχή. Ψαξαν και το κουτί. Υπαρχει εδώ κάποιος που πιστεύει ότι είναι ραδιενεργή. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα έφτανε ως εκεί. Πιο πολύ θεωρώ κάποιος που μας αντιπαθεί. Μας άφησε χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ από Τρίτη απόγευμα ως σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Και πάλι με πίεση ήρθαν σήμερα 
Υπαρχουν και άλλοι παλαβοι στην πολυκατοικία

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επίτηδες. Δεν φτάνεις κατά λάθος στο ταβάνι
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Ναι από την αρχή. Ψαξαν και το κουτί. Υπαρχει εδώ κάποιος που πιστεύει ότι είναι ραδιενεργή. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα έφτανε ως εκεί. Πιο πολύ θεωρώ κάποιος που μας αντιπαθεί. Μας άφησε χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ από Τρίτη απόγευμα ως σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Και πάλι με πίεση ήρθαν σήμερα 
> Υπαρχουν και άλλοι παλαβοι στην πολυκατοικία


Αν πιέσεις τον διαχειριστή να βάλει σχετική ανακοίνωση αλλιώς την βάζεις εσύ και γράφεις το εξής απλό αν κάποιος πειράξει τον εξοπλισμό FTTH αυτό θεωρείται φθορά ξένης περιουσίας και διώκεται ποινικά από τις αρμόδιες αστυνομικές/δικαστικές αρχές όπου θα αντιμετωπίσει τις σχετικές κυρώσεις της πράξης του.

Εννοείται ότι μπορείς να βάλεις και κάμερα να βλέπει τον εξοπλισμό έτσι να καταγραφεί η οποιαδήποτε απόπειρα καταστροφής

Ευτυχώς εγώ από την εποχή που ήμουν ο διαχειριστής η όλη η πολυκατοικία έχει κάμερες εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά έτσι κανείς δεν τολμάει να κάνει το παραμικρό (βέβαια ευτυχώς δεν έχουμε παλαβούς ούτε στην πολυκατοικία ούτε στην γειτονιά γενικά)

----------


## sdikr

Ναι βάλε κάμερα εσύ δεν κοινόχρηστο χώρο,  όταν σου πούνε μα και μου ή σου έρθει η αστυνομία και η DPA πες σου είπε να το βάλεις ο ZeroCool ο γνωστός

----------


## nmavro73

Ο άντρας μου είναι διαχειριστής. Και δεν γίνεται να παρακολουθείς το χωλ χωρίς άδεια συνέλευσης. Ασε που μπορεί να βάλουν άγνωστο να το κάνει με μάσκα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ο άντρας μου είναι διαχειριστής. Και δεν γίνεται να παρακολουθείς το χωλ χωρίς άδεια συνέλευσης. Ασε που μπορεί να βάλουν άγνωστο να το κάνει με μάσκα.


Αμα βρείς ποιός είναι
Πήγαινε βίδωσέ του την πόρτα
Να μην μπορεί να βγεί

Αλλος τρόπος
Αλείψτε το κανάλι της οπτικής με κάτι σιχαμερό (μπλιαχ)

Μπλεξατε εδώ και χρόνια

ΥΓ
Εχω μείνει με νοσηλευμένη στο Δαφνί. 
Οταν δεν έπαιρνε τα φάρμακά της γινότανε κόλαση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ο άντρας μου είναι διαχειριστής. Και δεν γίνεται να παρακολουθείς το χωλ χωρίς άδεια συνέλευσης. Ασε που μπορεί να βάλουν άγνωστο να το κάνει με μάσκα.


ας βάλει την ανακοίνωση για αρχή να δείτε θα ξαναγίνει φθορά (γιατί μην ξεχνάς ότι η δολιοφθορά αφήνει ίχνη που μπορεί να εντοπιστεί ο ένοχος)

αν χρειαστεί να βάλει κάμερες στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους θα του πω την διαδικασία για να πάρει την απαιτούμενη άδεια από την αρμόδια αρχή

Αγαπητέ sdikr εγώ πάντως έβαλα κάμερες σε όλους τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους της πολυκατοικίας εξωτερικά μαζί με προβολείς που έχουν ανίχνευση κίνησης και εσωτερικά αυτής συνδεμένες με καταγραφικό με όλες τις απαιτούμενες άδειες από την αρμόδια αρχή (από την εποχή που ήμουν διαχειριστής και πίστεψε με ήταν πολύ εύκολο να πάρω άδεια)

τώρα έχω βάλει κάμερες και ως ιδιοκτήτης και παρακολουθώ τους δικούς μου χώρους εξωτερικούς/εσωτερικούς επίσης με άδεια.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ας βάλει την ανακοίνωση για αρχή να δείτε θα ξαναγίνει φθορά (γιατί μην ξεχνάς ότι η δολιοφθορά αφήνει ίχνη που μπορεί να εντοπιστεί ο ένοχος)
> 
> αν χρειαστεί να βάλει κάμερες στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους θα του πω την διαδικασία για να πάρει την απαιτούμενη άδεια από την αρμόδια αρχή
> 
> Αγαπητέ sdikr εγώ πάντως έβαλα κάμερες σε όλους τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους της πολυκατοικίας εξωτερικά μαζί με προβολείς που έχουν ανίχνευση κίνησης και εσωτερικά αυτής συνδεμένες με καταγραφικό με όλες τις απαιτούμενες άδειες από την αρμόδια αρχή (από την εποχή που ήμουν διαχειριστής και πίστεψε με ήταν πολύ εύκολο να πάρω άδεια)
> 
> *τώρα έχω βάλει κάμερες και ως ιδιοκτήτης και παρακολουθώ τους δικούς μου χώρους εξωτερικούς/εσωτερικούς επίσης με άδεια*.


Φτιάξε κι έναν οδηγό ..
Εκτός κι αν έχεις κάπου να πας  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φτιάξε κι έναν οδηγό ..
> Εκτός κι αν έχεις κάπου να πας


Αν και δεν έκανα κάτι ιδιαίτερο από αυτά που απαιτεί η αρμόδια αρχή για να σου δώσει τις απαραίτητες άδειες είτε αφορά κοινόχρηστους χώρους (διαχείριση) είτε αφορά ιδιωτικούς χώρους (ιδιοκτησία)

θα το πράξω σύντομα καθώς θα έχω άφθονο χρόνο μιας και θα δουλεύω εξ αποστάσεως (από το σπίτι μου)

----------


## andreasp

> Ε τουλάχιστον να μην κάθονται οι ίνες να σαπίζουν (σχήμα λόγου) αχρησιμοποίητες, αυτό ήταν το point μου. Μάζευε κι ας είναι ρώγες θα σκέφτεται ο Τσαμάζ, δεν γίνεται να πάνε στράφι οι επενδύσεις.
> 
> Με κατραπακιά -35% στο ΑΕΠ και το επερχόμενο 5ο μνημόνιο θα δούμε και βασικό μισθό στα €300 (ειλικρινά εύχομαι να βγω ψεύτης, αλλά την τελευταία φορά που είχαμε ανάλογη πτώση στο ΑΕΠ το G700 έγινε €500).
> 
> Αναγκαστικά όλες οι εγχώριες υπηρεσίες θα προσαρμοστούν στην νέα αγοραστική δύναμη. Αποπληθωρισμός λέγεται το φαινόμενο, δεν είναι κάτι το καινούριο.


Αν πεσει το ΑΕΠ 35% θα πας σε σπηλια του Ψειλοριτη να ζησεις, οχι στην Αθηνα με 300€ μισθό.

----------


## Iris07

*Αναβάθμιση..*
Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *130.984* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## STILO

Πότε θα δούμε και το 71300 ;

----------


## konenas

Αυτές τις μέρες πήγα σε πελάτη στην Ομόνοια και διαπιστώσαμε πως δεν έχει ανοίξει εκεί η δράση.
Ντροπή!
300 μέτρα από τον ΟΤΕ !!!

----------


## BlueChris

Εγώ να πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω καταλάβει πως μπαίνουν οι κωδικοί.
Το καφαο κάτω από το σπίτι μου είναι 1.5 χρόνο καινούργιο και έχω vdsl 100/10 σπίτι... Μόνο σε τελείως καινούργια μπαίνει?
Και κάτι άλλο, αν μου εμφανιστεί ο κωδικός, και μου τελειώνει η υποχρέωση στη wind, θα μπορέσω να πάρω το κουπόνι ή να παραμείνω στη wind ή να πάω σε άλλο provider με μειωμένη τιμή?

----------


## Iris07

Μόνο για όσους θα πάρουν FTTH είναι..

Τριγύρω από την Ομόνοια είναι κυρίως η Wind.. η οποία δεν έχει προχωρήσει καθόλου με τέτοια έργα κοντά στο A/K..

Εδώ δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμη με τα άλλα έργα της EETT!! :-\

----------


## BlueChris

> Μόνο για όσους θα πάρουν FTTH είναι..
> 
> Τριγύρω από την Ομόνοια είναι κυρίως η Wind.. η οποία δεν έχει προχωρήσει καθόλου με τέτοια έργα κοντά στο A/K..
> 
> Εδώ δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμη με τα άλλα έργα της EETT!! :-\


Το καφαο είναι του ΟΤΕ που είμαι συνδεδεμένος, απλά ο ΟΤΕ για μήνες δεν έδινε VDSL και η Wind μου έδωσε από το ίδιο καφαο.

----------


## Iris07

*Κομισιόν: Κουπόνια και σε ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις για ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα*

_Η Επιτροπή ενέκρινε την παράταση και την επέκταση του συστήματος κουπονιών για ταχύτερες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες στην Ελλάδα._

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...rhseis-gi.html

----------


## ThReSh

> *Κομισιόν: Κουπόνια και σε ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις για ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα*
> 
> _Η Επιτροπή ενέκρινε την παράταση και την επέκταση του συστήματος κουπονιών για ταχύτερες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες στην Ελλάδα._
> 
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...rhseis-gi.html


Γιατί νομίζω ότι αυτό έγινε πριν τις 31 Μαρτίου 2020?

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί εμείς να το ανακοινώσαμε, αλλά μάλλον δεν είχε βγει η ανακοίνωση από την Κομισιόν..

*Το νέο* είναι ότι τα κουπόνια ισχύουν πλέον και για τις  επιχειρήσεις!

----------


## ThReSh

> Μπορεί εμείς να το ανακοινώσαμε, αλλά μάλλον δεν είχε βγει η ανακοίνωση από την Κομισιόν..
> 
> *Το νέο* είναι ότι τα κουπόνια ισχύουν πλέον και για τις  επιχειρήσεις!


Κι αυτό από τον Μάρτιο.  :Razz:

----------


## BlueChris

> Κι αυτό από τον Μάρτιο.


Ερώτηση... για τη δουλειά θα ρωτήσω. Στη δουλειά έχουμε καθαρή οπτική από τη Vodafone 100/100 και μπορεί να γίνει ότι ταχύτητα θέλουμε... αυτό περνάει με κάποιο τρόπο χωρίς να υπάρχει ο Τ.Κ. στο SFBB?

----------


## Iris07

Εάν δεν υπάρχει ο T.K. μάλλον δεν περνάει..
αλλά και πάλι νομίζω πως μιλάμε για ιδιωτική γραμμή..

----------


## BlueChris

> Εάν δεν υπάρχει ο T.K. μάλλον δεν περνάει..
> αλλά και πάλι νομίζω πως μιλάμε για ιδιωτική γραμμή..


Αφού είπαν πως μπήκαν και οι εταιρείες μέσα... τεσπα θα πάρω τη vodafone από Δευτέρα.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Αφού είπαν πως μπήκαν και οι εταιρείες μέσα... τεσπα θα πάρω τη vodafone από Δευτέρα.


Εσείς προφανώς έχετε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα, εαν η επιχείρηση ειναι εντός των Τ.Κ. που εξυπηρετεί η δράση, θα μπορείτε να βάλετε κάποιο απο τα διαθέσιμα πακέτα 100/10 & 200/20. Το υπάρχον κύκλωμα οπτικής είναι ανεξάρτητο.

----------


## minas

> Εσείς προφανώς έχετε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα, εαν η επιχείρηση ειναι εντός των Τ.Κ. που εξυπηρετεί η δράση, θα μπορείτε να βάλετε κάποιο απο τα διαθέσιμα πακέτα 100/10 & 200/20. Το υπάρχον κύκλωμα οπτικής είναι ανεξάρτητο.


Νομίζω το χρήσιμο ερώτημα είναι εάν θα μπορούν να ενταχθούν οι υπάρχουσες μισθωμένες οπτικές ως έχουν στην δράση.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Τι τους εμποδίζει να πάρουν ένα ποσό από το μπάτζετ του έργου και να το «δώσουν» στους παρόχους με σκοπό την ανάπτυξη των νέων δικτύων;

----------


## BlueChris

> Τι τους εμποδίζει να πάρουν ένα ποσό από το μπάτζετ του έργου και να το «δώσουν» στους παρόχους με σκοπό την ανάπτυξη των νέων δικτύων;


Μπα δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, λογικό, σε εμάς πχ υπάρχει μισθωμένο κύκλωμα, τι παραπάνω να πάει? Πλήρωσε κύριε αν θες σου λέει.
Σα να ζητάς κουπόνι στην ιναλαν.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τι τους εμποδίζει να πάρουν ένα ποσό από το μπάτζετ του έργου και να το «δώσουν» στους παρόχους με σκοπό την ανάπτυξη των νέων δικτύων;


Διότι δεν επιτρέπεται στην ΕΕ άμεση επιδότηση ιδιωτικών εταιρειών, παρά μόνον σε δημόσια ή κρατικά προγράμματα, όπου μπορεί να συμμετέχουν και ιδιώτες. Και το δίκτυο FTTH δεν είναι τέτοιο. Το Rural ή το UFBB από την άλλη, είναι.

Το κουπόνι είναι έκπτωση με την μορφή επιδότησης, του χρήστη κάθε παρόχου.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Διότι δεν επιτρέπεται στην ΕΕ άμεση επιδότηση ιδιωτικών εταιρειών, παρά μόνον σε δημόσια ή κρατικά προγράμματα, όπου μπορεί να συμμετέχουν και ιδιώτες. Και το δίκτυο FTTH δεν είναι τέτοιο. Το Rural ή το UFBB από την άλλη, είναι.
> 
> Το κουπόνι είναι έκπτωση με την μορφή επιδότησης, του χρήστη κάθε παρόχου.


Aha, ok!

----------


## vasilisk

Καταστημα ειναι σε γωνια (δρομας Α, δρομος Β). Απο πανω υπαρχει πολυκατοικια. Η εισοδος της πολυκατοικιας ειναι στο Δρομο Β. Του καταστηματος ειναι στο δρομο Α. Η πολυκατοικια εχει παρει οπτικες ινες της οποιας το σκαψιμο εγινε στο δρομο Α, διπλα στην πορτα του καταστηματος. (Η ινα δλδ παει περιμετρικα του καταστηματος και φτανει στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας). Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας υπαρχει ο ΤΚ, υπαρχει ο δρομος Α, δεν υπαρχει το νουμερο. Ο δρομος Β δεν υπαρχει σαν διαθεσιμοτητα. Τι παιζει? Θα παρω βεβαια ενα τηλεφωνο απο δευτερα να ρωτησω.

Εγω θελω αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να βαλω οπτικη στο καταστημα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καταστημα ειναι σε γωνια (δρομας Α, δρομος Β). Απο πανω υπαρχει πολυκατοικια. Η εισοδος της πολυκατοικιας ειναι στο Δρομο Β. Του καταστηματος ειναι στο δρομο Α. Η πολυκατοικια εχει παρει οπτικες ινες της οποιας το σκαψιμο εγινε στο δρομο Α, διπλα στην πορτα του καταστηματος. (Η ινα δλδ παει περιμετρικα του καταστηματος και φτανει στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας). Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας υπαρχει ο ΤΚ, υπαρχει ο δρομος Α, δεν υπαρχει το νουμερο. Ο δρομος Β δεν υπαρχει σαν διαθεσιμοτητα. Τι παιζει? Θα παρω βεβαια ενα τηλεφωνο απο δευτερα να ρωτησω.
> 
> Εγω θελω αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να βαλω οπτικη στο καταστημα.


Nα πάρεις τηλέφωνο.
Αφού η πολυκατοικία έχει οπτικές, έχει και το κατάστημα, πρέπει να έχουνε βάλει floor box.
Για να πάρεις κουπόνι βάλε ότι βολεύει ή καλύτερα ρώτα αυτόν που έχει ήδη βάλει, ποιά διεύθυνση έδωσε.

----------


## vasilisk

Αυτο θα κανω. Επισης βλέπω οτι εχει διαθεσιμοτητα ΜΟΝΟ στα ζυγα νουμερα και οχι στα μονα. περιεργο μιας και το πεζοδρομιο που εγινε το σκαψιμο ειναι στα μονα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αυτο θα κανω. Επισης βλέπω οτι εχει διαθεσιμοτητα ΜΟΝΟ στα ζυγα νουμερα και οχι στα μονα. περιεργο μιας και το πεζοδρομιο που εγινε το σκαψιμο ειναι στα μονα


Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο δρόμο.
Κανουνε ένα σκάψιμο κατά μήκος του δρόμου και από εκεί πολλά κάθετα, ένα σε κάθε πολυκατοικία όπου και βάζουν αναμονές, κάτι σαν ψαροκόκκαλο.

----------


## nmavro73

> Καταστημα ειναι σε γωνια (δρομας Α, δρομος Β). Απο πανω υπαρχει πολυκατοικια. Η εισοδος της πολυκατοικιας ειναι στο Δρομο Β. Του καταστηματος ειναι στο δρομο Α. Η πολυκατοικια εχει παρει οπτικες ινες της οποιας το σκαψιμο εγινε στο δρομο Α, διπλα στην πορτα του καταστηματος. (Η ινα δλδ παει περιμετρικα του καταστηματος και φτανει στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας). Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας υπαρχει ο ΤΚ, υπαρχει ο δρομος Α, δεν υπαρχει το νουμερο. Ο δρομος Β δεν υπαρχει σαν διαθεσιμοτητα. Τι παιζει? Θα παρω βεβαια ενα τηλεφωνο απο δευτερα να ρωτησω.
> 
> Εγω θελω αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να βαλω οπτικη στο καταστημα.


Μετραει που είναι η είσοδος της πολυκατοικίας. Από εκεί τραβάνε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καταστημα ειναι σε γωνια (δρομας Α, δρομος Β). Απο πανω υπαρχει πολυκατοικια. Η εισοδος της πολυκατοικιας ειναι στο Δρομο Β. Του καταστηματος ειναι στο δρομο Α. Η πολυκατοικια εχει παρει οπτικες ινες της οποιας το σκαψιμο εγινε στο δρομο Α, διπλα στην πορτα του καταστηματος. (Η ινα δλδ παει περιμετρικα του καταστηματος και φτανει στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας). Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας υπαρχει ο ΤΚ, υπαρχει ο δρομος Α, δεν υπαρχει το νουμερο. Ο δρομος Β δεν υπαρχει σαν διαθεσιμοτητα. Τι παιζει? Θα παρω βεβαια ενα τηλεφωνο απο δευτερα να ρωτησω.
> 
> Εγω θελω αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να βαλω οπτικη στο καταστημα.


Μετραει που είναι η είσοδος της πολυκατοικίας. Από εκεί τραβάνε. Μέσα έχει και κάτι μεγάλα κουτιά που πάνε σε κατανεμητές.

----------


## vasilisk

Τελικα εχουν δηλωσει αλλο ΤΚ οι παροχοι. Οποτε μια χαρα. ειμαστε κομπλε.
Κατι τελευταιο, που πιθανως να εχει απαντηθει. Με δεδομενο οτι η τηλεφωνια ειναι voip και πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθει το router του παροχου. Μπορει να μπει μετα απο αυτο καποιο δικο μας router για το internet? Αυτη τη στiγμη υπαρχει hardware vpn ipsec tunnel μεταξυ καταστηματος και αποθηκης. (tplink W8970). Επειδη δεν ξερω αν το (TG789v2 VDSL2) που δινει ο παροχος εχει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα, μπορει να παιξει παραλληα με το δικο μας?

----------


## jkoukos

Ανάλογα τον πάροχο και ποια συσκευή θα σου δώσει, υπάρχουν διάφορες επιλογές για να βάλεις τον δικό σου router στη γραμμή. Σε Cosmote είναι ευκολότερα τα πράγματα, στους άλλους δυσκολότερα ή και αρνητικά.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μπορείς να βάλεις το W8970 πίσω του, να παίρνει σύνδεση από αυτό, απλά θα έχεις 2πλό ΝΑΤ.

Για να αναφέρεις το TG789v2, μιλάς για σύνδεση Wind. Μπορείς να το βάλεις (ή το ZTE H268N) σε Bridge Mode, έτσι ώστε να δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία και πίσω του το W8970 που θα κάνει την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο, ως μοναδικό Router, οπότε δεν υπάρχει 2πλό ΝΑΤ.
Για οδηγίες του TG789v2 κοιτάς και ρωτάς στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## vasilisk

Αναφερω το TG789v2 VDSL2 γιατι αυτο λεει στη δραση (wind). Για την τηλεφωνια δεν θα κανω πειραματα. Ο,τι δινει ο παροχος. Οποτε αν καταλαβα, η δευτερη παραγραφος ειναι αυτο που ζηταμε. Στην πραξη τι σημαινει το διπλο ΝΑΤ?

----------


## jkoukos

Στην πράξη αυτό που καταλαβαίνει κανείς άμεσα, είναι ότι για οποιοδήποτε άνοιγμα της ίδιας πόρτας πρέπει να γίνει 2 φορές.
Μία στο πρώτο router προς την WAN ΙΡ που έχει πάρει ο δεύτερος και άλλη μία σε αυτόν προς την LAN IP της συσκευής που θέλουμε να φθάσουν τα δεδομένα.
Αντί για αυτό το διπλό port forwarding, μπορούμε να κάνουμε χρήση του DMZ, αν έχει την δυνατότητα το πρώτο router και δεν είναι κλειδωμένη η επιλογή στο μενού του.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάλι έχουμε 2πλό ΝΑΤ, που σημαίνει ότι όλη η δικά μας κίνηση περνά από το έλεγχο του πρώτου router, με ότι έχει να κάνει αυτό στις τυχόν δικές μας προτεραιότητες ή/και καθυστερήσεις λόγω αδύναμου επεξεργαστή ή μπουκώματος του πρώτου router.

----------


## vasilisk

οποτε στη δευτερη περιπτωση που αναφερεις, το ξεπερναμε το διπλο νατ?

----------


## jkoukos

Το 2πλό ΝΑΤ ξεπερνιέται αν ο δικός μας router κάνει κλήση ΡΡΡ ή/και πάρει ο ίδιος δημόσια ΙΡ. Με απλά λόγια να έχει κατευθείαν σύνδεση με το δίκτυο του παρόχου (και δεν μιλώ για το τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο).

----------


## BlueChris

Εγώ με 2πλό NAT έχω κάτω από 1ms καθυστέρηση οπότε κανένας λόγος να παλέψω με Bridge κλπ και uptime έχω κάτι μήνες χωρίς reboot.

Βασικά στο TG789v2 κλείνεις  WiFI, Firewall, γενικά ότι Service έχει που να μπορείς να το κλείσεις. 

Τσεκάρεις ότι τα 2 ρουτερ δεν είναι στο ίδιο subnet .. πχ και τα 2 να είναι στο 192.168.1.1 Εγώ το TG789v2 το άλλαξα σε 192.168.20.1 όπως και να έχει

Συνδέεις ένα lan port του TG789v2 στην είσοδο Wan του υπάρχων router σου και δηλώνεις σαν wan address στο router σου το 192.168.20.2 τίποτα άλλο δικτυακό δεν συνδέεις στο TG789v2

Πας στο TG789v2 και στη ρύθμιση DMZ δηλώνεις το 192.168.20.2

Αυτό ήταν, η τηλεφωνία παραμένει στο TG789v2 και ο έλεγχος του internet,firewall,vpn,άνοιγμα πορτών κλπ στο υπάρχων router σου.

----------


## jkoukos

To πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε συνήθη χρήση του διαδικτύου, αλλά σε βαριά.
Έχεις πάρει (που λέει ο λόγος) το super-duper Router, ξοδεύοντας μια μικρή περιουσία, με άριστες ρυθμίσεις QoS προτεραιότητες, περιορισμούς κλπ, ανοίγεις 500 connection με κάποιον private tracker ανεβοκατεβάζοντας την βιβλιοθήκη της Αλεξάνδρειας και παράλληλα παίζεις online παιχνίδια, ενώ η γυναίκα σου στο αλλο δωμάτιο την ίδια στιγμή κάνει βιντεοκλήση με την κολλητή της κουτσομπολεύοντας τα γεγονότα στο Masterchef.

Αν μόνο το δικό σου router έκανε κατευθείαν την σύνδεση με τον πάροχο, δεν θα είχες θέμα (είπαμε το κορυφαίο που υπάρχει).
Βάλτο τώρα πίσω από την συσκευή του παρόχου και έλα να μας πεις εντυπώσεις, αν αντέχει όλο αυτό το φορτίο με τον αδύναμο (σε σχέση την δικιά σου συσκευή) επεξεργαστή, όταν όλη η κίνηση θα περάσει από αυτό.

----------


## konenas

> To πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε συνήθη χρήση του διαδικτύου, αλλά σε βαριά.
> Έχεις πάρει (που λέει ο λόγος) το super-duper Router, ξοδεύοντας μια μικρή περιουσία, με άριστες ρυθμίσεις QoS προτεραιότητες, περιορισμούς κλπ, ανοίγεις 500 connection με κάποιον private tracker ανεβοκατεβάζοντας την βιβλιοθήκη της Αλεξάνδρειας και παράλληλα παίζεις online παιχνίδια, ενώ η γυναίκα σου στο αλλο δωμάτιο την ίδια στιγμή κάνει βιντεοκλήση με την κολλητή της κουτσομπολεύοντας τα γεγονότα στο Masterchef.
> 
> Αν μόνο το δικό σου router έκανε κατευθείαν την σύνδεση με τον πάροχο, δεν θα είχες θέμα (είπαμε το κορυφαίο που υπάρχει).
> Βάλτο τώρα πίσω από την συσκευή του παρόχου και έλα να μας πεις εντυπώσεις, αν αντέχει όλο αυτό το φορτίο με τον αδύναμο (σε σχέση την δικιά σου συσκευή) επεξεργαστή, όταν όλη η κίνηση θα περάσει από αυτό.


 :Smile:   :One thumb up:

----------


## BlueChris

> To πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε συνήθη χρήση του διαδικτύου, αλλά σε βαριά.
> Έχεις πάρει (που λέει ο λόγος) το super-duper Router, ξοδεύοντας μια μικρή περιουσία, με άριστες ρυθμίσεις QoS προτεραιότητες, περιορισμούς κλπ, ανοίγεις 500 connection με κάποιον private tracker ανεβοκατεβάζοντας την βιβλιοθήκη της Αλεξάνδρειας και παράλληλα παίζεις online παιχνίδια, ενώ η γυναίκα σου στο αλλο δωμάτιο την ίδια στιγμή κάνει βιντεοκλήση με την κολλητή της κουτσομπολεύοντας τα γεγονότα στο Masterchef.
> 
> Αν μόνο το δικό σου router έκανε κατευθείαν την σύνδεση με τον πάροχο, δεν θα είχες θέμα (είπαμε το κορυφαίο που υπάρχει).
> Βάλτο τώρα πίσω από την συσκευή του παρόχου και έλα να μας πεις εντυπώσεις, αν αντέχει όλο αυτό το φορτίο με τον αδύναμο (σε σχέση την δικιά σου συσκευή) επεξεργαστή, όταν όλη η κίνηση θα περάσει από αυτό.


Εεε καμία σχέση, από τη στιγμή που σταματάς τα περισσότερα service στο μαμά ρούτερ όπως είπα 2 wifi και κυρίως το firewall τότε τι του μένει να κάνει? Το rooting σαν modem από vdsl σε Ethernet και να προωθεί τα πάντα με to DMZ?.

Έχω κάνει το ίδιο σε όλους του provider με ότι ρούτερ θες και κανένα δεν κάνει κιχ.

Θες να κάνω ένα διάγραμμα με την εγκατάστασή μου να μου πεις αν φορτώνω το ρούτερ της wind λίγο?

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά κατάλαβα τι έγραψες. Εσύ δεν κατανοείς την αναφορά μου.

Τι να το κάνεις έχοντας μεγάλους αυτοκινητόδρομους, χωρίς διασταυρώσεις αλλά με ανισόπεδους κόμβους και σπορ αυτοκίνητα που κινούνται με μεγάλες ταχύτητες άνετα, όταν για να βγεις στον αυτοκινητόδρομο θα περάσεις από τις συμπληγάδες των διοδίων και από 3-4 λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας, θα μποτιλιαριστείς στις μόλις 2 σε εκείνο το σημείο;

Ότι και να κάνεις στο δικό σου router και το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο, από την στιγμή που βγαίνεις μέσω του άλλου router, δεν έχεις διέξοδο διαφυγής. 
Σκέψου το σαν ένα ανάποδο χωνί. Στο μεγάλο του άνοιγμα του δίνεις π.χ. πληθώρα δεδομένων σε Gigabit ταχύτητα. Στα σοβαρά περιμένεις από την στενή πλευρά να φύγουν τα ίδια δεδομένα στον ίδιο χρόνο και ταχύτητα;

Μόνο αν αποφύγεις το 2πλό ΝΑΤ, έχοντας απευθείας πρόσβαση με το δίκτυο του παρόχου, όλα εξαρτώνται από τον δικό σου εξοπλισμό και τις ρυθμίσεις.
Το DMZ μην το αναφέρεις. Αφορά την εισερχόμενη κίνηση και όχι την εξερχόμενη.

----------


## BlueChris

> Μια χαρά κατάλαβα τι έγραψες. Εσύ δεν κατανοείς την αναφορά μου.
> 
> Τι να το κάνεις έχοντας μεγάλους αυτοκινητόδρομους, χωρίς διασταυρώσεις αλλά με ανισόπεδους κόμβους και σπορ αυτοκίνητα που κινούνται με μεγάλες ταχύτητες άνετα, όταν για να βγεις στον αυτοκινητόδρομο θα περάσεις από τις συμπληγάδες των διοδίων και από 3-4 λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας, θα μποτιλιαριστείς στις μόλις 2 σε εκείνο το σημείο;
> 
> Ότι και να κάνεις στο δικό σου router και το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο, από την στιγμή που βγαίνεις μέσω του άλλου router, δεν έχεις διέξοδο διαφυγής. 
> Σκέψου το σαν ένα ανάποδο χωνί. Στο μεγάλο του άνοιγμα του δίνεις π.χ. πληθώρα δεδομένων σε Gigabit ταχύτητα. Στα σοβαρά περιμένεις από την στενή πλευρά να φύγουν τα ίδια δεδομένα στον ίδιο χρόνο και ταχύτητα;
> 
> Μόνο αν αποφύγεις το 2πλό ΝΑΤ, έχοντας απευθείας πρόσβαση με το δίκτυο του παρόχου, όλα εξαρτώνται από τον δικό σου εξοπλισμό και τις ρυθμίσεις.
> Το DMZ μην το αναφέρεις. Αφορά την εισερχόμενη κίνηση και όχι την εξερχόμενη.


Οκ συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω στη θεωρία, στην πράξη όμως? δεν έχω +ms καθυστέρησης... δεν κολάν τα ρούτερ.. άρα? προς τι όλος ο πανικός και οι οδηγίες και μερικές φορές να πρέπει να πάρεις και τηλ να σου ανοίξουν το bridge σε κάποιους provider Κλπ κλπ κλπ όταν υπάρχει αστεία λύση χωρίς πρόβλημα? 

Ρωτάω γιατί εδώ μέσα είναι τοτεμ να πεις τη λέξη DOUBLE NAT!!!! μα άμα δεν υπάρχει πραγματικό θέμα?

----------


## jkoukos

Μα έγραψα παραπάνω, ότι σε συνήθη χρήση δεν θα καταλάβεις τίποτα. Στο 90% των περιπτώσεων (αυθαίρετο ποσοστό) δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Έλα όμως που υπάρχει και ένα 10% που σε κάποιους έχει μεγάλη σημασία και τους δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μα έγραψα παραπάνω, ότι σε συνήθη χρήση δεν θα καταλάβεις τίποτα. Στο 90% των περιπτώσεων (αυθαίρετο ποσοστό) δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Έλα όμως που υπάρχει και ένα 10% που σε κάποιους έχει μεγάλη σημασία και τους δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.


Eκτός από τα παραπάνω
Αν κάποιος από τους 2 κολλάει και θέλει reboot
Είναι του παρόχου

Παθών πολλάκις τα καλοκαίρια σε cyta, όπου με ειδοποιούσε ο συναγερμός, εγώ την cyta και αυτοί από μακρυά κάνανε reboot  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

Ενα κουπακι απο γιαουρτι με ηλεκτρονικα καλειται να διαχειριστει μερικα εκατονταδες sessions και να κανει nat. Αν γινουν καποιες πολλες χιλιαδες ειτε θα εξαντληθει η μνημη, ειτε η cpu θα βαραει κοκκιμα κυνηγωντας το nat. Τυπικα αυτο μπορει να συμβει με torrents, αλλα και σε ενα cafe με πολλους χρηστες η σε ενα γραφειο με πολλα devices σε χρηση.
Αν τα κανουμε δυο κουπακια προφανως η πιθανοτητα καποια απο αυτα τα δυο ζοριζομενα κουπακια μπορει και να κολλησει.
Περα ομως απο αυτο, το θεμα του bufferbloat με διπλο nat εχει καθε λογο να γινει χειροτερο. 
Και επειδη η παρακολουθηση του φαινομενου δεν ειναι προφανης, το προβλημα μπορει να γινεται αντιληπτο, οχι ομως και η αιτια.
Οταν το προβλημα αναφερθει αυτος που καλειται να το λυσει, πρεπει να αρχισει να αποκλειει περιπτωσεις.
Ενα απο αυτα θα ειναι το double nat.
Οτι δουλευει δεν ειναι απαραιτητα και σωστο. Απο την αλλη το overengineering ειναι συχνα προβλημα. Δυστυχως αυτα δεν διδασκονται πουθενα, αποκτουνται στη πραξη και λεγονται "πειρα".

----------


## BlueChris

> Μα έγραψα παραπάνω, ότι σε συνήθη χρήση δεν θα καταλάβεις τίποτα. Στο 90% των περιπτώσεων (αυθαίρετο ποσοστό) δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Έλα όμως που υπάρχει και ένα 10% που σε κάποιους έχει μεγάλη σημασία και τους δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.


Δεν ξέρω αλήθεια, μπορεί όντως να έχει θέμα σε κάποιους και ψάχνοντας και στο φόρουμ δεν έχω βρει κάποιο ποστ να λέει κάποιος κάτι παρά βρίσκω ποστ μόνο του στυλ "ΜΗΗΗ κάνετε Double Nat 6666 κλπ και θα έχετε πρόβλημα".

Στο μαγαζί έχω 100/100 από Vodafone και ADSL από ΟΤΕ, στην αρχή την είχα την ADSL απλά backup αλλά πέρυσι λέω βάλτην και αυτήν οπότε στο Bandwidth control του Untangle δήλωσα την ADSL να χρησιμοποιείται στο 20% της ζήτησης Ιντερνετ στο μαγαζί και το 80% να είναι vodafone. 
Ε αυτή η ADSL είναι με double nat και πηγαίνει στο Untangle με DMZ όπως είπα και ποιο πάνω με Off wifi και firewall και έχει UPTIME 8 μήνες τώρα που μιλάμε και όταν εννοώ μαγαζί μιλάω για 40 σταθερούς υπολογιστές, 8 σέρβερ και σύστημα UNIFI με τουλάχιστον 70 ταυτόχρονους χρήστες από τα κινητά τους και εγώ να κατεβάζω torrent χρησιμοποιώντας την ADSL.

ΔΕΝ κάνει ΚΙΧ...

----------


## minas

> Δεν ξέρω αλήθεια, μπορεί όντως να έχει θέμα σε κάποιους και ψάχνοντας και στο φόρουμ δεν έχω βρει κάποιο ποστ να λέει κάποιος κάτι παρά βρίσκω ποστ μόνο του στυλ "ΜΗΗΗ κάνετε Double Nat 6666 κλπ και θα έχετε πρόβλημα".
> 
> Στο μαγαζί έχω 100/100 από Vodafone και ADSL από ΟΤΕ, στην αρχή την είχα την ADSL απλά backup αλλά πέρυσι λέω βάλτην και αυτήν οπότε στο Bandwidth control του Untangle δήλωσα την ADSL να χρησιμοποιείται στο 20% της ζήτησης Ιντερνετ στο μαγαζί και το 80% να είναι vodafone. 
> Ε αυτή η ADSL είναι με double nat και πηγαίνει στο Untangle με DMZ όπως είπα και ποιο πάνω με Off wifi και firewall και έχει UPTIME 8 μήνες τώρα που μιλάμε και όταν εννοώ μαγαζί μιλάω για 40 σταθερούς υπολογιστές, 8 σέρβερ και σύστημα UNIFI με τουλάχιστον 70 ταυτόχρονους χρήστες από τα κινητά τους και εγώ να κατεβάζω torrent χρησιμοποιώντας την ADSL.
> 
> ΔΕΝ κάνει ΚΙΧ...


Όσο καλύτερο το firewall/router, τόσο μικρότερες οι πιθανότητες να πάει κάτι στραβά.
Στο δικό σου παράδειγμα έχεις untangle, απέχει αρκετά από το "κουπάκι από γιαούρτι" που έφερε ως παράδειγμα ο @netblues.
Δεν υπάρχει κανόνας "το διπλό NAT είναι κακό", αλλά αν είχες πρόβλημα σίγουρα είναι ένα από τα πρώτα σημεία που θα έλεγχες  :Smile: .

----------


## BlueChris

> Όσο καλύτερο το firewall/router, τόσο μικρότερες οι πιθανότητες να πάει κάτι στραβά.
> Στο δικό σου παράδειγμα έχεις untangle, απέχει αρκετά από το "κουπάκι από γιαούρτι" που έφερε ως παράδειγμα ο @netblues.
> Δεν υπάρχει κανόνας "το διπλό NAT είναι κακό", αλλά αν είχες πρόβλημα σίγουρα είναι ένα από τα πρώτα σημεία που θα έλεγχες .


Πάλι μπερδεύομαι. 

Τι σχέση έχει το ρούτερ που έχω από πίσω? αν έχω παπάτζα από πίσω μπορεί να κολλήσει η παπάτζα... το πρόβλημα και η όλη συζήτηση έγκειται στο να μην κάνουμε λέει double nat γιατί δεν αντέχει το ρουτερ του provider για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο που αυτόν προσπαθώ να καταλάβω και παραθέτω real use cases εδώ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν ξέρω αλήθεια, μπορεί όντως να έχει θέμα σε κάποιους και ψάχνοντας και στο φόρουμ δεν έχω βρει κάποιο ποστ να λέει κάποιος κάτι παρά βρίσκω ποστ μόνο του στυλ "ΜΗΗΗ κάνετε Double Nat 6666 κλπ και θα έχετε πρόβλημα".
> 
> Στο μαγαζί έχω 100/100 από Vodafone και ADSL από ΟΤΕ, στην αρχή την είχα την ADSL απλά backup αλλά πέρυσι λέω βάλτην και αυτήν οπότε στο Bandwidth control του Untangle δήλωσα την ADSL να χρησιμοποιείται στο 20% της ζήτησης Ιντερνετ στο μαγαζί και το 80% να είναι vodafone. 
> Ε αυτή η ADSL είναι με double nat και πηγαίνει στο Untangle με DMZ όπως είπα και ποιο πάνω με Off wifi και firewall και έχει UPTIME 8 μήνες τώρα που μιλάμε και όταν εννοώ μαγαζί μιλάω για 40 σταθερούς υπολογιστές, 8 σέρβερ και σύστημα UNIFI με τουλάχιστον 70 ταυτόχρονους χρήστες από τα κινητά τους και εγώ να κατεβάζω torrent χρησιμοποιώντας την ADSL.
> 
> ΔΕΝ κάνει ΚΙΧ...


Πως να κάνει κιχ βρε φίλε όταν στέλνεις μόνο το 20%; Στείλε το 100% και βλέπουμε τι ψάρια πιάνει, με την συνηθισμένη κίνηση που έχεις.

Μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις εύκολα και ο ίδιος κάνοντας έλεγχο του bufferbload. Εκεί που έχεις 2πλό ΝΑΤ, δα πα να έχεις το καλύτερο υλικό και ρυθμίσεις στο Untangle, από την στιγμή που έχεις να περάσεις και από τον Router του παρόχου, έχασες το παιχνίδι.

----------


## BlueChris

> Πως να κάνει κιχ βρε φίλε όταν στέλνεις μόνο το 20%; Στείλε το 100% και βλέπουμε τι ψάρια πιάνει, με την συνηθισμένη κίνηση που έχεις.
> 
> Μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις εύκολα και ο ίδιος κάνοντας έλεγχο του bufferbload. Εκεί που έχεις 2πλό ΝΑΤ, δα πα να έχεις το καλύτερο υλικό και ρυθμίσεις στο Untangle, από την στιγμή που έχεις να περάσεις και από τον Router του παρόχου, έχασες το παιχνίδι.


E? η ADSL κλειδώνει στα 19mbit και η Οπτική είναι 100mbit... σωστό είναι το νούμερό μου... αλλά άστο αυτό, πριν μπει η Vodafone 100/100 και πριν ποιο παλιά που είχα την OTE DIA 10/10 είχα μόνο αυτή την adsl και δεν έκανε κιχ το ρούτερ που δεν ήταν και αυτό που είναι τώρα του ΟΤΕ αλλά ένα κούκου ZTE. Πριν το 2014 που η εταιρεία ήταν Χαιδάρι είχα Forthnet και το router ήταν DDWRT πάνω σε ένα netgear ... ποτέ δεν είχε κολλήσει το router της forthnet παρά μόνο το ddwrt έκλανε κάποιες φορές από πόρτες πολλές όπως λες και εσύ.

Με λίγα λόγια, όταν κάτι ΔΕΝ κάνει τίποτα και ούτε επεξεργάζεται τίποτα παρά κάνει μόνο ένα τυφλό πάρε δώσε δεν κολλάει.

Ας το αφήσουμε.

----------


## jkoukos

Τυφλό πέρα-δώθε κάνει μόνο το modem. Σε όλα (μα όλα) τα Router αναγκαστικά έχουμε πέρα-δώθε στα πάντα (NAT, Firewall, QoS, Routing κλπ) και σε 2πλό ΝΑΤ αυτό γίνεται 2 φορές, από μία σε κάθε Router.
To μόνο που μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε-οδηγήσουμε, είναι την εισερχόμενη επικοινωνία (DMZ ή 2πλό PF). Τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## uncharted

Όποιος λέει ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα με double NAT, σίγουρα δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με p2p apps (βλ. STUN protocol).

----------


## BlueChris

> Όποιος λέει ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα με double NAT, σίγουρα δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με p2p apps (βλ. STUN protocol).


Από τη στιγμή που έχεις DMZ το σύμπαν να πηγαίνει στο 2ο router δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε τίποτα.

----------


## Black3539

Mα στην ουσία, έχοντας 2 ρουτερ, πρώτο του παρόχου και μετά το δικό σου, θεωρητικά δεν είναι και τοσο άσχημο. Απο το ρουτερ το δικό σου θα γίνεται ολο το traffic και routing του εσωτερικού δικτύου σου, δηλαδή τα βαριά πράγματα και απο του παρόχου θα έρχεται σκέτο το ιντερνετ, δουλεύοντας δηλαδή σαν μόντεμ μόνο, χρησιμοποιώντας θεωρητικά λίγη επεξεργαστική δύναμη.

----------


## BlueChris

> Mα στην ουσία, έχοντας 2 ρουτερ, πρώτο του παρόχου και μετά το δικό σου, θεωρητικά δεν είναι και τοσο άσχημο. Απο το ρουτερ το δικό σου θα γίνεται ολο το traffic και routing του εσωτερικού δικτύου σου, δηλαδή τα βαριά πράγματα και απο του παρόχου θα έρχεται σκέτο το ιντερνετ, δουλεύοντας δηλαδή σαν μόντεμ μόνο, χρησιμοποιώντας θεωρητικά λίγη επεξεργαστική δύναμη.


Εγώ λέω μόνο στην περίπτωση που είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις bridge και στην περίπτωση που αν κάνεις bridge χάσεις την τηλεφωνία από το ρούτερ του provider και εκτός ότι πρέπει να τη ρυθμίσεις στο 2ο ρούτερ αλλά και αυτό μόνο στον ΟΤΕ γίνεται. Ακόμα λόγο Voip πρέπει το 2ο ρούτερ να κοστίζει τα μαλλιά του για να έχει και voip.
Γιατί?

----------


## jkoukos

> Από τη στιγμή που έχεις DMZ το σύμπαν να πηγαίνει στο 2ο router δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε τίποτα.


Για άλλη μία φορά! Στο DMZ *μόνο* η εισερχόμενη επικοινωνία πάει κατευθείαν στον 2ο Router. Η εξερχόμενη *πάντα* θα περνά από τον 1ο, δεν πα να έχεις μπάρμπα από την Κορώνη.




> Mα στην ουσία, έχοντας 2 ρουτερ, πρώτο του παρόχου και μετά το δικό σου, θεωρητικά δεν είναι και τοσο άσχημο. Απο το ρουτερ το δικό σου θα γίνεται ολο το traffic και routing του εσωτερικού δικτύου σου, δηλαδή τα βαριά πράγματα και απο του παρόχου θα έρχεται σκέτο το ιντερνετ, δουλεύοντας δηλαδή σαν μόντεμ μόνο, χρησιμοποιώντας θεωρητικά λίγη επεξεργαστική δύναμη.


Αυτό ισχύει σε Bridge Mode, όπου η συσκευή δουλεύει μόνο ως Modem. Και αυτή η κατάσταση δεν είναι 2πλό ΝΑΤ.




> Εγώ λέω μόνο στην περίπτωση που είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις bridge και στην περίπτωση που αν κάνεις bridge χάσεις την τηλεφωνία από το ρούτερ του provider και εκτός ότι πρέπει να τη ρυθμίσεις στο 2ο ρούτερ αλλά και αυτό μόνο στον ΟΤΕ γίνεται. Ακόμα λόγο Voip πρέπει το 2ο ρούτερ να κοστίζει τα μαλλιά του για να έχει και voip.
> Γιατί?


Μόνο στον ΟΤΕ η τηλεφωνία δεν δουλεύει σε Bridge Mode. Στους άλλους κανονικά λειτουργεί. Αλλά στο ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν άλλα πλεονεκτήματα.
Επίσης δεν είναι θέσφατο ότι ντε και καλά πρέπει να βάλεις άλλο Router με δυνατότητα VoIP. Υπάρχουν μια χαρά πολλές συσκευές που σε καλύπτουν.

----------


## sdikr

Μα και το dmz,  ΝΑΤ θα κάνει,   άσχετα αν είναι σε μια Ip,  είναι nat,  για το κάθε connection απο κάθε Ip: port Προς κάθε ip: port
Ακόμα και σε μια εσωτερική Ip: port  πάλι πρέπει να κρατάει λίστα το ρουτερ που πάει τι

----------


## globalnoise

> Τυφλό πέρα-δώθε κάνει μόνο το modem. Σε όλα (μα όλα) τα Router αναγκαστικά έχουμε πέρα-δώθε στα πάντα (NAT, Firewall, QoS, Routing κλπ) και σε 2πλό ΝΑΤ αυτό γίνεται 2 φορές, από μία σε κάθε Router.
> To μόνο που μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε-οδηγήσουμε, είναι την εισερχόμενη επικοινωνία (DMZ ή 2πλό PF). Τίποτα άλλο.


Αν το router του παρόχου δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει NAT για utilization του διαφημιζόμενου bandwidth, κάτι δεν θα πήγαινε καλά γενικότερα... Το πόσα connections σε αριθμό θα σηκώσει κάνοντας NAT έχει γίνει irrelevant το 2020, με τα chipsets που φοράνε (ναι ακόμη και τα routers του παρόχου). Εκτός αν έχετε σκοπό να τρέξετε torrent με 1000άδες connections

Οπότε long story short, κανένα πρόβλημα performance δεν θα υπάρξει με double NAT (πάρα ένα απειροελάχιστο added latency)




> Όποιος λέει ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα με double NAT, σίγουρα δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με p2p apps (βλ. STUN protocol).


Μα το STUN ακριβώς αυτή τη δουλειά κάνει, δεν επηρεάζεται από το αν είναι double το NAT ή όχι, την public IP θα δώσει

Άμα ένα από τα 2 (ή 3 ή 4) NAT είναι *Symmetric* εκεί τον ήπιε. Αλλά εκεί τον ήπιε ακόμη και αν ήταν σε Single NAT

Όλα αυτά δεν σημαίνουν οτι είναι βέλτιστο το να έχεις πάνω από ένα NAT (ή και καθόλου, IPv6 adoption anyone? με τα τόσα posts που ζητάνε "εεεε θέλω να κλείσω το IPv6 επειδή μου το πε ένας μπάρμπας μου"), απλά συζητάμε οτι και σε Double NAT, με DMZ set στο client-side Router, όλα θα δουλέψουν (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Port Forwarding)

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν το router του παρόχου δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει NAT για utilization του διαφημιζόμενου bandwidth, κάτι δεν θα πήγαινε καλά γενικότερα... Το πόσα connections σε αριθμό θα σηκώσει κάνοντας NAT έχει γίνει irrelevant το 2020, με τα chipsets που φοράνε (ναι ακόμη και τα routers του παρόχου). Εκτός αν έχετε σκοπό να τρέξετε torrent με 1000άδες connections
> 
> Οπότε long story short, κανένα πρόβλημα performance δεν θα υπάρξει με double NAT (πάρα ένα απειροελάχιστο added latency)


Να έλεγα ότι δεν το έγραψα, να καταλάβω την υποστήριξη ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα.
Να έλεγα ότι δεν υπάρχουν σχετικά πολλά ερωτήματα από χρήστες, που θέλουν να ξεζουμίζουν τη γραμμή τους, με σωστό QoS και ελάχιστη απόκριση, που αποδεδειγμένα δεν μπορούν να τα προσφέρουν οι συσκευές των παρόχων, να καταλάβω και πάλι την υποστήριξη ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

Οπότε long story short, πάντα θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε τέτοιες απαιτήσεις και έχει αποδειχθεί πολλάκις. Αλλά να συμφωνήσω ότι αποτελούν την μειοψηφία και σίγουρα όχι την συνήθη χρήση.
Το ότι μπορεί η συσκευή του παρόχου να συγχρονίσει σε μεγάλες ταχύτητες, δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει σε αυτές, έχοντας να κάνει με βαριά χρήση της σύνδεσης και ταυτόχρονα πολλαπλές διεργασίες firewall, routing κλπ. Διαφορετικά θα μέναμε σε αυτές και δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος ύπαρξης και έρευνα αγοράς άλλων από το εμπόριο.

----------


## uncharted

> Αν το router του παρόχου δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει NAT για utilization του διαφημιζόμενου bandwidth, κάτι δεν θα πήγαινε καλά γενικότερα... Το πόσα connections σε αριθμό θα σηκώσει κάνοντας NAT έχει γίνει irrelevant το 2020, με τα chipsets που φοράνε (ναι ακόμη και τα routers του παρόχου). Εκτός αν έχετε σκοπό να τρέξετε torrent με 1000άδες connections
> 
> Οπότε long story short, κανένα πρόβλημα performance δεν θα υπάρξει με double NAT (πάρα ένα απειροελάχιστο added latency)


Το πρόβλημα πράγματι δεν είναι το hardware, αλλά το κακογραμμένο software/firmware. Στα aftermarket παίρνεις το κατιτίς παραπάνω σε software updates. Τα άλλα τα παρατάνε στην μοίρα τους με ένα σωρό bugs.




> Μα το STUN ακριβώς αυτή τη δουλειά κάνει, δεν επηρεάζεται από το αν είναι double το NAT ή όχι, την public IP θα δώσει
> 
> Άμα ένα από τα 2 (ή 3 ή 4) NAT είναι *Symmetric* εκεί τον ήπιε. Αλλά εκεί τον ήπιε ακόμη και αν ήταν σε Single NAT
> 
> Όλα αυτά δεν σημαίνουν οτι είναι βέλτιστο το να έχεις πάνω από ένα NAT (ή και καθόλου, IPv6 adoption anyone? με τα τόσα posts που ζητάνε "εεεε θέλω να κλείσω το IPv6 επειδή μου το πε ένας μπάρμπας μου"), απλά συζητάμε οτι και σε Double NAT, με DMZ set στο client-side Router, όλα θα δουλέψουν (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Port Forwarding)


Δηλαδή λες ότι το double NAT δεν προκαλεί πρόβλημα στο STUN, ενώ το CGNAT (που είναι double NAT) ξέρουμε ότι προκαλεί πρόβλημα στο STUN και τις εφαρμογές που το χρησιμοποιούν; Το DMZ δεν θα σε σώσει. Been there, done that.

Και ναι, συμφωνώ περί IPv6, αλλά εκ του αποτελέσματος αν δεν μπει φωτιά στον συλλογικό κώλο της ανθρωπότητας, ΔΕΝ γίνεται καμία ραγδαία αλλαγή (βλ. ιός και τηλεεργασία/εκπαίδευση).

Αν δεν βγουν όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρίες (Google, MS, Apple κλπ.) να πουν σε 5 χρόνια από σήμερα κατεβάζουμε ρολά στο IPv4 και κόψτε τον λαιμό σας (5 χρόνια σας δίνουμε, δεν φτάνουν για mass-scale migration?), δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Με το παρακάλι κανείς δεν μάμησε.

----------


## globalnoise

> Δηλαδή λες ότι το double NAT δεν προκαλεί πρόβλημα στο STUN, ενώ το CGNAT (που είναι double NAT) ξέρουμε ότι προκαλεί πρόβλημα στο STUN και τις εφαρμογές που το χρησιμοποιούν; Το DMZ δεν θα σε σώσει. Been there, done that.


Ναι το λέω, γιατί το CGNAT επειδή είναι Symmetric τον πίνει.

Ισχύει οτι αν δεν πάρουν τέτοιες αποφάσεις τα μεγάλα κεφάλια δεν θα γίνει τίποτα. Meanwhile η Google παίζει μπουνιές με τους Enterprise network engineers για το DHCPv6 support στο Android, που τους λέει ή SLAAC ή τίποτα. Και καλά κάνει, εδώ που τα λέμε - γιατί αν έδινε αυτό που θέλουν οι γερομάστορες, θα είχαμε πάλι τα ίδια (NAT) απλά με IPv6 addressing.

----------


## Iris07

*Έγινε και νέα ανανέωση..*

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 139.121 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_ 

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Iris07

Έγινε μία νέα μικρή αναβάθμιση στα κτήρια..

Τσεκάρετε..

----------


## panoc

> Έγινε μία νέα μικρή αναβάθμιση στα κτήρια..
> 
> Τσεκάρετε..


νεα τετραγωνα μπαινουν, τα παλια που εχουν μπει εδω και 2-3 χρονια ποτε θα αρχισουν να τα φτιαχνουν αναρωτιεμαι...

----------


## lbch

Καλησπέρα σας, 
επειδή στην εταιρεία που δουλεύω θέλω να βάλουμε OTE 100άρα με κουπόνι sfbb, μιλώντας με τον τεχνικό και αναφέροντάς του ότι στο site
η διαθεσιμότητα αφορά έως 24 ΜΟΝΟ (ΕΣΛΙΝ-ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ), μου είπε στην ουσία (γνωρίζω λόγω του ότι έχω Inalan σπίτι), είναι εγκατάσταση FTTH 
με την γνωστή παράλληλη συγκατάθεση του/της διαχειριστή λόγω της εγκατάστασης του εξοπλισμού!
Η απορία μου είναι η εξής: αφού και οι 3 πάροχοι (εκτός αν είναι κάτι ειδικό), ότι αφορά FTTH και VDSL στην ουσία όλοι παίρνουν από 
τα ΚΑΦΑΟ τους που βρίσκονται στο δρόμο, υπάρχει ξεχωριστή μελέτη-εγκατάσταση που θα γίνει από αυτούς και θα φέρει το καλώδιο ΜΕΣΑ στο 
εργαστήριο- όπως γίνεται με Inalan
Απλή σημείωση: Έχουμε ξεχωριστό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο MSN (2 γραμμές) μέσω Cisco
Έθεσα το ερώτημά μου, επειδή προτού κάνουμε την όποια εγγραφή για να πάρουμε το κουπόνι θέλω να τα αναφέρω στον υπεύθυνό μου  :Wink: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
εκ των προτέρων

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα σας, 
> επειδή στην εταιρεία που δουλεύω θέλω να βάλουμε OTE 100άρα με κουπόνι sfbb, μιλώντας με τον τεχνικό και αναφέροντάς του ότι στο site
> η διαθεσιμότητα αφορά έως 24 ΜΟΝΟ (ΕΣΛΙΝ-ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ), μου είπε στην ουσία (γνωρίζω λόγω του ότι έχω Inalan σπίτι), είναι εγκατάσταση FTTH 
> με την γνωστή παράλληλη συγκατάθεση του/της διαχειριστή λόγω της εγκατάστασης του εξοπλισμού!
> Η απορία μου είναι η εξής: αφού και οι 3 πάροχοι (εκτός αν είναι κάτι ειδικό), ότι αφορά FTTH και VDSL στην ουσία όλοι παίρνουν από 
> τα ΚΑΦΑΟ τους που βρίσκονται στο δρόμο, υπάρχει ξεχωριστή μελέτη-εγκατάσταση που θα γίνει από αυτούς και θα φέρει το καλώδιο ΜΕΣΑ στο 
> εργαστήριο- όπως γίνεται με Inalan
> Απλή σημείωση: Έχουμε ξεχωριστό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο MSN (2 γραμμές) μέσω Cisco
> Έθεσα το ερώτημά μου, επειδή προτού κάνουμε την όποια εγγραφή για να πάρουμε το κουπόνι θέλω να τα αναφέρω στον υπεύθυνό μου 
> ...


Κακώς μπλέκεις το FTTH με το VDSL. Το KV του χαλκού δεν εμπλέκεται καθόλου στη διαδικασία.
Για το FTTH γίνεται νέα εισαγωγή "καλωδίων" στο κτίριο και επίσης διανέμονται (αναμονές) σε όλα τα διαμερίσματα.
Την υλοποίηση αυτής της υποδομής την κάνει ο εργολάβος του παρόχου που έχει αναλάβει το FTTH στην περιοχή σου.
Η τηλεφωνία σου με το FTTH θα είναι VoIP. Θα πρέπει να φροντίσεις ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός του παρόχου να σου δίνει ότι εξόδους περιμένει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (πχ ISDN, POTS) εάν αυτό δεν μπορεί να κάνει απευθείας σύνδεση IP.

----------


## lbch

> Κακώς μπλέκεις το FTTH με το VDSL. Το KV του χαλκού δεν εμπλέκεται καθόλου στη διαδικασία.
> Για το FTTH γίνεται νέα εισαγωγή "καλωδίων" στο κτίριο και επίσης διανέμονται (αναμονές) σε όλα τα διαμερίσματα.
> Την υλοποίηση αυτής της υποδομής την κάνει ο εργολάβος του παρόχου που έχει αναλάβει το FTTH στην περιοχή σου.
> Η τηλεφωνία σου με το FTTH θα είναι VoIP. Θα πρέπει να φροντίσεις ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός του παρόχου να σου δίνει ότι εξόδους περιμένει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (πχ ISDN, POTS) εάν αυτό δεν μπορεί να κάνει απευθείας σύνδεση IP.


Σωστά μαζί σου σε ό,τι είπες! 
Οπότε τώρα (μάλλον) καταλαβαίνω ότι όσοι χρήστες κοιτάζουν για VDSL πιθανόν δεν τους πιάνει το sfbb voucher σωστά? 
Οπότε πέραν του διαχειριστή, αυτοί θα σκάψουν γιατί συμπτωματικά πριν κάτι μήνες είχαν βάλει καλώδια ακριβώς έξω από το στενό μας (εννοείται τους το ανέφερα) αλλά μπορεί να αφορούσαν για άλλα σημεία!
Όσο για τον εξοπλισμό ήδη έχουμε συσκευές Yealink που είναι με VoIP δηλ θεωρώ ότι το δίκτυο είναι οκ-μάλλον αλλά όπως και να'χει θα βάλω να επικοινωνήσουν ο τεχνικός ΟΤΕ με τον δικό μας τεχνικό που έστησε το δίκτυο γιατί μου το ζήτησε!

----------


## Iris07

Τα κουπόνια από το Sfbb είναι μόνο για αυτούς που μπορούν να πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH..

και όσες διευθύνσεις αναφέρονται τώρα είναι όσες μπορούν να πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH τώρα, ή σε λίγο καιρό.

Θα μπαίνουν και νέες διευθύνσεις.

----------


## lbch

Ε!καλά ναι σίγουρα!
Απλά ήθελα να πω ότι και εγώ π.χ. στο sfbb για το σπίτι δεν με βγάζει και για αυτό έβαλα Inalan
Ευχαριστώ όπως και να'χει για τις πληροφορίες, το σημαντικό είναι ότι έμαθα ότι και άλλοι ψάχνονται στην πολυκατοικία οπότε είμαστε οκ από την επιβεβαίωση διαχειριστή!

----------


## nothing

Προς γνώστες του θέματος

Επειδή στη περιοχή μου παρότι έχει vdsl αυτές τις μέρες σκάβουν και περνάνε οπτικές (οπότε υποθέτω ότι πάμε για ftth πλέον), πότε θεωρητικά θα μπει ο ΤΚ στο sfbb; Όταν τελειώσουν τα έργα θεωρητικά;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προς γνώστες του θέματος
> 
> Επειδή στη περιοχή μου παρότι έχει vdsl αυτές τις μέρες σκάβουν και περνάνε οπτικές (οπότε υποθέτω ότι πάμε για ftth πλέον), πότε θεωρητικά θα μπει ο ΤΚ στο sfbb; Όταν τελειώσουν τα έργα θεωρητικά;


Καλημέρα

ναι απλά μπορεί να πάρει κάποιο χρόνο από την στιγμή που θα τελειώσουν οι εργασίες μέχρι να μπει ο Τ.Κ. της περιοχής σου

επίσης ανάλογα τι εργασίες γίνονται π.χ. έχεις δει να βάζουν καλώδια οπτικών ινών και να πηγαίνει και αναμονή προς σε κάθε ακίνητο?

γιατί αυτές συνήθως είναι οι εργασίες για το FTTH που αφορά την δράση sfbb.gr

----------


## nothing

Ναι, γιαυτο καταλαβα οτι ειναι για ftth, μιας και σκαβουν και καθετες προς καθε εισοδο.
Οκ, οποτε αναμονη λιγο καιρο και βλεπουμε.

----------


## jkoukos

> γιατί αυτές συνήθως είναι οι εργασίες για το FTTH που αφορά την δράση sfbb.gr


Διόρθωση! Δεν είναι εργασίες που αφορούν την δράση. Η εγκατάσταση δικτύων FTTH είναι ανεξάρτητες της δράσης. Υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν και χωρίς αυτήν. Απλά οι πελάτες που έχουν δυνατότητα να συνδεθούν σε τέτοια δίκτυα, επωφελούνται του κουπονιού έκπτωσης της δράσης, όσο διαρκέσει αυτή.

----------


## nikgr

Γιατι πολλες περιοχες με ftth δεν εχουν μπει στη δραση? Πριν 3 χρονια εσκαψε η wind στο πατρικο μου και ποτε δεν μπηκε στο sfbb ...
Οποτε κρατατε μικρο καλαθι ακομσ κι αν σκαψουν για το αν θα μπειτε στην επιδοτηση

----------


## panoc

> Γιατι πολλες περιοχες με ftth δεν εχουν μπει στη δραση? Πριν 3 χρονια εσκαψε η wind και ποτε δεν μπηκε στο sfbb ...
> Οποτε κρατατε μικρο καλαθι ακομσ κι αν σκαψουν


Για τον ιδιο λογο που αλλες περιοχες εχουν μπει στη δραση εδω και 3 χρονια και ακομα ερχονται... Αδιαφορια.

----------


## BlueChris

> Γιατι πολλες περιοχες με ftth δεν εχουν μπει στη δραση? Πριν 3 χρονια εσκαψε η wind και ποτε δεν μπηκε στο sfbb ...
> Οποτε κρατατε μικρο καλαθι ακομσ κι αν σκαψουν


Έτσι και εδώ γύρω από το σπίτι μου. Σκαψιματα, οπτικές, καφαο wind αλλά sfbb Κούκου.

----------


## Iris07

*Έγινε αναβάθμιση!*

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 186.092 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## nikgr

Ποιες περιοχες εβαλαν δηλαδη? Γιατι εγω 3 χρονια τωρα που εσκαψε  κι ακομα περιμενω τη wind να ενημερωσει το sfbb

----------


## panoc

Και που μπαίνουν περιοχές λες και σκάβουν;

----------


## nothing

Η ερώτηση μου θα ήταν: 
Πως μπαίνουν στο sfbb; 
Πρέπει να το δηλώσει ο παροχος ότι έκανε εργασίες στους τάδε ΤΚ και είναι έτοιμο για ftth;

Γιατί αν είναι έτσι, τότε θα πέσει πρήξιμο προς τηλεφωνικά κέντρα μπας και νιώσουν και προωθήσουν τίποτα προς τα πάνω.

----------


## Iris07

Ο πάροχος στέλνει αρχικά τα στοιχεία..
Και όταν τελειώσουν τα έργα βγαίνει το κουπόνι.. (κανονικά)

Δεν ξέρω τι βάλανε τώρα αλλά προχθές ήταν κάπου 181.000 κτήρια..

----------


## ioetisap

Παίδες παλιότερες αναφορές σας στο παρόν νήμα έλεγαν
*για περίπου 190€ κόστος εγκαταστάσεως ανά διαμέρισμα επιδοτούμενο μετά με 48€ της sfbb. Αυτο συνεχίζει να ισχύει (προφανώς ελπίζω ότι φθήνυνε έκτοτε);;
*επίσης για έργα, σκαψίματα και αναμονές ανά όροφο· συνεχίζει να ισχύε αυτό;; Ή μπορούν να το κάνουν από την ήδη υπάρχουσα όδευση των καλωδίων χαλκού προς τα διαμερίσματα; Τουτέστιν αν δεν μπορούν προκύπτει δυνάμει μπλέξιμο με συνέλευση πολυκατοικίας;; Γιατί πέρασαν σήμερα την ίνα από το πεζοδρόμιο στον εσωτερικό κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου και ο τεχνικός/εργολάβος που ρώτησα μού είπε ότι προς κάθε διαμέρισμα η ίνα περνά από την ίδια διαδρομή με τον χαλκό χωρίς σκαψίματα κτλ. Μπούρδες, μούφες έλεγε ή είναι δυνατό;

----------


## sdikr

> Παίδες παλιότερες αναφορές σας στο παρόν νήμα έλεγαν
> *για περίπου 190€ κόστος εγκαταστάσεως ανά διαμέρισμα επιδοτούμενο μετά με 48€ της sfbb. Αυτο συνεχίζει να ισχύει (προφανώς ελπίζω ότι φθήνυνε έκτοτε);;
> *επίσης για έργα, σκαψίματα και αναμονές ανά όροφο· συνεχίζει να ισχύε αυτό;; Ή μπορούν να το κάνουν από την ήδη υπάρχουσα όδευση των καλωδίων χαλκού προς τα διαμερίσματα; Τουτέστιν αν δεν μπορούν προκύπτει δυνάμει μπλέξιμο με συνέλευση πολυκατοικίας;; Γιατί πέρασαν σήμερα την ίνα από το πεζοδρόμιο στον εσωτερικό κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου και ο τεχνικός/εργολάβος που ρώτησα μού είπε ότι προς κάθε διαμέρισμα η ίνα περνά από την ίδια διαδρομή με τον χαλκό χωρίς σκαψίματα κτλ. Μπούρδες, μούφες έλεγε ή είναι δυνατό;


Το κόστος εγκατάστασης έχει να κάνει με τον παροχο,  θα πρέπει να δεις αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει τι χρεώνει.
Οχι δεν πάει μέσω του Χαλκου

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παίδες παλιότερες αναφορές σας στο παρόν νήμα έλεγαν
> *για περίπου 190€ κόστος εγκαταστάσεως ανά διαμέρισμα επιδοτούμενο μετά με 48€ της sfbb. Αυτο συνεχίζει να ισχύει (προφανώς ελπίζω ότι φθήνυνε έκτοτε);;
> *επίσης για έργα, σκαψίματα και αναμονές ανά όροφο· συνεχίζει να ισχύε αυτό;; Ή μπορούν να το κάνουν από την ήδη υπάρχουσα όδευση των καλωδίων χαλκού προς τα διαμερίσματα; Τουτέστιν αν δεν μπορούν προκύπτει δυνάμει μπλέξιμο με συνέλευση πολυκατοικίας;; Γιατί πέρασαν σήμερα την ίνα από το πεζοδρόμιο στον εσωτερικό κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου και ο τεχνικός/εργολάβος που ρώτησα μού είπε ότι προς κάθε διαμέρισμα η ίνα περνά από την ίδια διαδρομή με τον χαλκό χωρίς σκαψίματα κτλ. Μπούρδες, μούφες έλεγε ή είναι δυνατό;


για το πρώτο θα πρέπει να το δεις ανάλογα τον πάροχο και την προσφορά

για το δεύτερο έρχεται μηχανικός και κάνει μελέτη από που θα περάσει το κεντρικό καλώδιο - που θα μπει ο κεντρικός κατανεμητής - που θα μπουν οι κατανεμητές σε κάθε όροφο κτλ

συνήθως γίνεται ξεχωριστή εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών είτε εσωτερικά είτε εξωτερικά ανάλογα τι θα πει ο αρμόδιος μηχανικός

το μόνο που απαιτείται βάση νομοθεσίας (η οποία είναι η ίδια με της αυτόνομης εγκατάστασης φυσικού αερίου) είναι η υπογραφή του διαχειριστή δεν χρειάζεται καμία Γ.Σ ούτε απόφαση

αλλά όλα τα παραπάνω βασίζονται στην τελική γνώμη/άποψη του υποψήφιου πελάτη

εγώ το ρίσκαρα έβαλα οπτικές ίνες - μου αρέσει το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα αλλά και το πρακτικό (ούτε σκουπίδια έκαναν - ούτε ζημιές προξένησαν) και τέλος ο χαλκός.

----------


## ioetisap

> για το πρώτο θα πρέπει να το δεις ανάλογα τον πάροχο και την προσφορά


Έχω βγάλει κουπόνι αλλά δεν έχει βγει προσφορά ακόμα.



> για το δεύτερο έρχεται μηχανικός και κάνει μελέτη από που θα περάσει το κεντρικό καλώδιο - που θα μπει ο κεντρικός κατανεμητής - που θα μπουν οι κατανεμητές σε κάθε όροφο κτλ
> 
> συνήθως γίνεται ξεχωριστή εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών είτε εσωτερικά είτε εξωτερικά ανάλογα τι θα πει ο αρμόδιος μηχανικός


Εμάς σήμερα χτύπησαν πρώτα για να μπουν να ελέγξουν αν καθαρή η εισαγωγή μέχρι τον κατανεμητή με ατσαλίνα. Αν καθαρή μού είπαν θα την έβαζαν μέσα μέχρι το κουτί, αν όχι θα έβαζαν κουτί έξω και θα την έφερναν ως εκεί.
Έγινε το πρώτο.




> το μόνο που απαιτείται βάση νομοθεσίας (η οποία είναι η ίδια με της αυτόνομης εγκατάστασης φυσικού αερίου) είναι η υπογραφή του διαχειριστή δεν χρειάζεται καμία Γ.Σ ούτε απόφαση


Έλα ντε πού δεν είμαι εγώ διαχειριστής και πού δεν έχουμε επισήμως διαχειριστή γιατί γίνεται της ακατονόμαστης εδώ και χρόνια...




> Το κόστος εγκατάστασης έχει να κάνει με τον παροχο,  θα πρέπει να δεις αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει τι χρεώνει.


Δεν έχω δει κάπου να το διευκρινίζει ο ΟΤΕ στην ιστοσελίδα του. Το μόνο που έχω δει είναι τα γενικά της sfbb εδώ κάτω κάτω.



> Οχι δεν πάει μέσω του Χαλκου


Για να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι, δεν λέω μέσω χαλκού καθ'αυτόν αλλά παράλληλα με τον χαλκό αν δυνατό για να μην χρειασθούν ιδιαίτερα σκαψίματα (και για το κόστος αλλά και για την συναίνεση των γειτόνων).

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν έχω δει κάπου να το διευκρινίζει ο ΟΤΕ στην ιστοσελίδα του. Το μόνο που έχω δει είναι τα γενικά της sfbb εδώ κάτω κάτω.
> 
> Για να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι, δεν λέω μέσω χαλκού καθ'αυτόν αλλά παράλληλα με τον χαλκό αν δυνατό για να μην χρειασθούν ιδιαίτερα σκαψίματα (και για το κόστος αλλά και για την συναίνεση των γειτόνων).


Αν μπείς μέσα στην σελίδα του sfbb  και σου βγάλει τις προσφορές θα δεις και τις τιμές 

πχ wind



Ote



Πρέπει να μπει κατανεμητής σε κάθε όροφο δύσκολα να γίνει μέσα απο τις οδεύσεις χαλκού, χώρια που δεν μπορεί να τσακίσει η ίνα

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις περνάνε την κάθετη μέσα απο τα κάγκελα

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν έχω δει κάπου να το διευκρινίζει ο ΟΤΕ στην ιστοσελίδα του. Το μόνο που έχω δει είναι τα γενικά της sfbb εδώ κάτω κάτω.


Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Το κόστος εγκατάστασης είναι 188-190€, από τα οποία η δράση δίνει έκπτωση 48€ (όπως αναφέρει και η Cosmote) και τα υπόλοιπα 140€ μέχρι σήμερα τα κάνει δώρο ο πάροχος (τυράκι για να πας μαζί του).
Όταν με το καλό βγουν οι προσφορές στο sfbb, τότε θα δεις αν ακόμη ισχύει το δώρο των 140€ ή έχει αλλάξει η πολιτική της εταιρείας.

----------


## ioetisap

> Αν μπείς μέσα στην σελίδα του sfbb  και σου βγάλει τις προσφορές θα δεις και τις τιμές


Βρε σδικρ σού είπα δεν έχει βγει η προσφορά ακόμα για την περιοχή μου στο sfbb. Κουπόνι ναι, προσφορά όχι ακόμα.
Προσάρτημα:
Αντέγραψα αυτόν τον σύνδεσμο από την εικόνα σου όθεν

_Σημείωση:
Η τελική τιμή μετά επιδότησης αφορά τους δικαιούχους της δράσης Superfast Broadband.
Το κόστος σύνδεσης είναι σε προσφορά 50€ (από 190€), χρεώνεται εφάπαξ και περιλαμβάνει τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης και εγκατάστασης Οπτικής Ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH). Οι ωφελούμενοι της δράσης Superfast Broadband λαμβάνουν επιπλέον επιδότηση 48€ (τελικό κόστος σύνδεσης 2€).
Στις τιμές περιλαμβάνεται έκπτωση 1€ λόγω της ενεργοποίησης του e-λογαριασμού.
Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν Φ.Π.Α. 24% και δεν υπόκειται στο Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν. 4389/2016._

Οπότε οι τιμές ίδιες, οι αναφερθείσες και περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες περί των της εγκαταστάσεως δεν υπάρχουν επισήμως.



> Πρέπει να μπει κατανεμητής σε κάθε όροφο δύσκολα να γίνει μέσα απο τις οδεύσεις χαλκού, χώρια που δεν μπορεί να τσακίσει η ίνα


Και από έξω μέχρι το κουτί στο υπόγειο πώς την περάσανε;; Σε σωλήνα είναι μέχρι εκεί η πλεξούδα. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω μετά προς τους ορόφους τί γίνεται.



> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις περνάνε την κάθετη μέσα απο τα κάγκελα


Με αυτό να σου πω δεν κατάλαβα καθόλου τί εννοείς.




> Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Το κόστος εγκατάστασης είναι 188-190€, από τα οποία η δράση δίνει έκπτωση 48€ (όπως αναφέρει και η Cosmote) και τα υπόλοιπα 140€ μέχρι σήμερα τα κάνει δώρο ο πάροχος (τυράκι για να πας μαζί του).
> Όταν με το καλό βγουν οι προσφορές στο sfbb, τότε θα δεις αν ακόμη ισχύει το δώρο των 140€ ή έχει αλλάξει η πολιτική της εταιρείας.


Το αναφερθέν τυράκι σημαντικό· ελπίζω να ισχύει ανεξαιρέτως, καθολικώς.
Οπότε περιμένω να βγει προσφορά, να δω τις λεπτομέρειες και βλέπουμε.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

----------


## sdikr

> Βρε σδικρ σού είπα δεν έχει βγει η προσφορά ακόμα για την περιοχή μου στο sfbb. Κουπόνι ναι, προσφορά όχι ακόμα.



Και εγώ σου λέω  όταν θα βγει προσφορά θα δεις τα σχετικά, τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις; 
Σου τις δίνω μάλιστα

----------


## ioetisap

> Και εγώ σου λέω  όταν θα βγει προσφορά θα δεις τα σχετικά, τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις; 
> Σου τις δίνω μάλιστα


1.Ὀταν θα βγει η προσφορά το λες τώρα.
2.Μήπως πχ ότι η επεξηγηματική παράγραφος του κόστους συνδέσεως/εγκαταστάσεως κομμένη στην σχετική εικόνα σου και ότι δεν ξέρω αν η προσφορά θα είναι ίδια σε μένα / στην περιοχή μου οέο;!;!

Τ.π. ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Οι προσφορές ισχύουν για όλες τις περιοχές. Δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφοροποίηση αν η σύνδεση αφορά Αθήνα, Πάτρα, Περδικομαγούλα ή ξερονήσι στη μέση του Αιγαίου. Ούτε αν είσαι νιος, γέρος, άνδρας, γυναίκα ή με το ένα πόδι στον τάφο.

----------


## sdikr

> 1.Ὀταν θα βγει η προσφορά το λες τώρα.
> 2.Μήπως πχ ότι η επεξηγηματική παράγραφος του κόστους συνδέσεως/εγκαταστάσεως κομμένη στην σχετική εικόνα σου και ότι δεν ξέρω αν η προσφορά θα είναι ίδια σε μένα / στην περιοχή μου οέο;!;!
> 
> Τ.π. ευχαριστώ.


Λέω  



> Αν μπείς μέσα στην σελίδα του sfbb και σου βγάλει τις *προσφορές* θα δεις και τις τιμές


Λάθος μου που ασχολήθηκα

----------


## ioetisap

> Λέω  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Αν μπείς μέσα στην σελίδα του sfbb και σου βγάλει τις προσφορές θα δεις και τις τιμές 
> 			
> 		
> ...


Στα ελληνικά αυτό δεν είναι σαφής απάντηση σε κάποιον που σου έχει ήδη πει ότι δεν έχει βγει προσφορά.
Σαφέστερη απάντηση θα ήταν πχ _όταν σου βγάλει στο sfbb προσφορά θα δεις και τις τιμές_.

Κάτι που μεταξύ άλλων παραλείπει και το τυράκι του jkoukos.

Λάθος σου όντως, ευχαριστώ.



> Οι προσφορές ισχύουν για όλες τις περιοχές. Δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφοροποίηση αν η σύνδεση αφορά Αθήνα, Πάτρα, Περδικομαγούλα ή ξερονήσι στη μέση του Αιγαίου. Ούτε αν είσαι νιος, γέρος, άνδρας, γυναίκα ή με το ένα πόδι στον τάφο.


Κάτι που δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω εγώ εκ των προτέρων απουσία κληρονομικού χαρίσματος όπως επίσης δεν ξέρω να γνωρίζω αν και μέχρι πότε θα ισχύει το σημαντικότατο τυράκι που ανέφερες που δεν το βλέπω αναγραφόμενο κάπου επισήμως και δημοσίως, δεν το έχω τουλάχιστον πετύχει. 
Όπως επίσης δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ό,τι μου είπε ο του συνεργείου/εργολάβου σήμερα δηλαδή ότι περνάνε (αυτοί ή οποιοδήποτε άλλοι) την ίνα από τον κατανεμητή του κτηρίου προς τους ορόφους από τις ίδιες οδεύσεις των καλωδίων χαλκού όπως δηλαδή πέρασαν την ίνα σήμερα από έξω στο πεζοδρόμιο μέχρι τον κατανεμητή στο υπόγειο της πολυκατοικίας.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Κανένας δεν γνωρίζει για πόσο διάστημα θα ισχύει το δώρο της εγκατάστασης από τους παρόχους. Είναι προσφορά που δίνουν *μέσω* του sfbb και όχι απευθείας. Στην ιστοσελίδα αναφέρει την έκπτωση που δίνει το ίδιο το sfbb.
Σκέψου το σαν τις προσφορές που δίνουν κατά καιρούς για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Αλλά εδώ ανακοινώνεται στο sfbb, αφού μέσω της δράσης παίρνουμε τις προσφορές, που ισχύουν εκείνη την περίοδο.

Απ' όπου τους βολεύει περνούν την ίνα μέσα στην οικοδομή. Εξαρτάται την περίπτωση και συναποφασίζεται με τον νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο της οικοδομής.
Ωστόσο μετά βεβαιότητος μπορώ να σου πω, ότι από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής προς τους υποκατανεμητές των ορόφων, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να περάσουν τις ίνες από τα υπάρχοντα κανάλια εντός του τοίχου. Πρώτα διότι είναι περίπλοκη και δύσκολη η όδευση και κυρίως δεν θα το θέλετε κι εσείς οι ιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής, όταν θα μάθετε τις εργασίες που θα χρειασθούν και το έξτρα δικό σας κόστος αποκατάστασης.

----------


## ioetisap

> Κανένας δεν γνωρίζει για πόσο διάστημα θα ισχύει το δώρο της εγκατάστασης από τους παρόχους. Είναι προσφορά που δίνουν *μέσω* του sfbb και όχι απευθείας. Στην ιστοσελίδα αναφέρει την έκπτωση που δίνει το ίδιο το sfbb.
> Σκέψου το σαν τις προσφορές που δίνουν κατά καιρούς για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Αλλά εδώ ανακοινώνεται στο sfbb, αφού μέσω της δράσης παίρνουμε τις προσφορές, που ισχύουν εκείνη την περίοδο.


Άρα διαφοροποιούνται, δυνάμει τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι αναγκαστικά καθολικές. Γιατί πχ δεν παίρνουν όλες οι περιοχές μαζί, την ίδια περίοδο.



> Απ' όπου τους βολεύει περνούν την ίνα μέσα στην οικοδομή. Εξαρτάται την περίπτωση και συναποφασίζεται με τον νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο της οικοδομής.
> Ωστόσο μετά βεβαιότητος μπορώ να σου πω, ότι από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής προς τους υποκατανεμητές των ορόφων, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να περάσουν τις ίνες από τα υπάρχοντα κανάλια εντός του τοίχου. Πρώτα διότι είναι περίπλοκη και δύσκολη η όδευση και κυρίως δεν θα το θέλετε κι εσείς οι ιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής, όταν θα μάθετε τις εργασίες που θα χρειασθούν και το έξτρα δικό σας κόστος αποκατάστασης.


Η τόση ευκολία με την οποία την περάσανε σήμερα με δυσκολεύει στο να κατανοήσω, εκτός πια και αν είναι τόσο συνωστισμένες οι οδεύσεις και με ατελείωτες διασταυρώσεις και γωνίες, πού και πώς θα προκύψουν οι δυσκολίες πολλώ δε μάλλον οι μεγάλες βλάβες πχ.  Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δηλαδή το μετά βεβαιότητος αλλά οκ έστω.
Πράγμα βέβαια που σημαίνει στην περίπτωσή μου τελείως εκτεθειμένη ίνα, προσβάσιμη σε όλους στις σκάλες, ενδεχόμενες αντιρρήσεις των συνιδιοκτητών στα έργα, άντε βρες νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο οικοδομής, κτλ, κτλ.

Τ.π. ευχαριστώ, οψόμεθα άμα τη προσφορά.

----------


## jkoukos

> Άρα διαφοροποιούνται, δυνάμει τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι αναγκαστικά καθολικές. Γιατί πχ δεν παίρνουν όλες οι περιοχές μαζί, την ίδια περίοδο.


Δεν διαφοροποιούνται. Μέχρι σήμερα αυτό το δώρο έχει δοθεί σε όλους, ανεξάρτητα χρόνου και περιοχής σύνδεσης. Απλά δεν ήμαστε μάντεις ώστε να γνωρίζουμε μέχρι πότε θα ισχύει το δώρο.




> Η τόση ευκολία με την οποία την περάσανε σήμερα με δυσκολεύει στο να κατανοήσω, εκτός πια και αν είναι τόσο συνωστισμένες οι οδεύσεις και με ατελείωτες διασταυρώσεις και γωνίες, πού και πώς θα προκύψουν οι δυσκολίες πολλώ δε μάλλον οι μεγάλες βλάβες πχ. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δηλαδή το μετά βεβαιότητος αλλά οκ έστω.


Άλλο πράγμα η είσοδος της ίνας μέσα στην οικοδομή και εντελώς διαφορετικό μερικές ίνες για κάθε όροφο από τον ίδιο σωλήνα που τώρα έχει πολλές γωνίες με ενδιάμεσα κρυφά κουτιά διακλάδωσης. Δεν έχεις δει ποτέ σε υπό ανέγερση οικοδομή, πως γίνεται η ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση;

----------


## Iris07

> *Έγινε αναβάθμιση!*
> 
> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 186.092 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx


Νέα αναβάθμιση..

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 194.344 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_

----------


## Ikarak

Περιμένοντας τη μετάβαση από FTTC σε FTTH γι'αυτό το ρημάδι το κουπόνι!!!!!

----------


## lbch

Off Topic


		Εντωμεταξύ εγώ καλά που τους πήρα στην Cosmote για την δουλειά μου γιατί το 2μηνο που έχει πάει (συμπτωματικά ο πωλητής έπεσε μέσα στο χρόνο αναμονής), θα γινόταν 3μηνο ή και περισσότερο, αναμένω (θεωρητικά) τηλέφωνο και υπάρχει και στο υπόγειο κουτί ινών.....

----------


## RpMz

Περιοχές που στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος βάλανε ftth, αλλά σε μερικά κομμάτια δεν έδωσαν καν διαθεσιμότητα, εκεί τι γίνεται? Περιμένουμε 2η φάση ?

----------


## Iris07

> Νέα αναβάθμιση..
> 
> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 194.344 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_


Νέα αναβάθμιση..

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 200.227 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_

----------


## suffocater

> Περιοχές που στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος βάλανε ftth, αλλά σε μερικά κομμάτια δεν έδωσαν καν διαθεσιμότητα, εκεί τι γίνεται? Περιμένουμε 2η φάση ?


Έχω την ίδια απορία .
Και για κάποιο λόγο ,ειμαι αρκετά πεπεισμένος ότι προτιμάω να μην γνωρίζω την απάντηση ώστε να ελπίζω, παρά να μάθω την αλήθεια.

----------


## Iris07

Νέα αναβάθμιση..

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *202.611* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

----------


## nothing

Παντως ειναι φοβερο, το οτι εχουν μπει εδω και 4 μηνες οπτικες σε ολη τη περιοχη, αλλα στο sfbb δεν εχουν προστεθει...

----------


## panoc

Επισης φοβερο ειναι οτι υπαρχουν περιοχες που εχουν μπει εδω και 3 χρονια και ακομα δεν εχει περαστει ουτε ενα εκατοστο ινας.  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παντως ειναι φοβερο, το οτι εχουν μπει εδω και 4 μηνες οπτικες σε ολη τη περιοχη, αλλα στο sfbb δεν εχουν προστεθει...


είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχουν βάλει καλώδια οπτικών ινών εκεί που σκάψανε και περάσανε τους σωλήνες? ή είναι άδειοι οι σωλήνες?

γιατί πρώτα περνάει ο εργολάβος που σκάβει τους δρόμους (ανοίγοντας το χαντάκι στο δρόμο για να περάσουν οι σωλήνες που θα υποδεχτούν τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών) μετά τοποθετεί το φρεάτιο του εκάστοτε παρόχου που έχει την υποδομή στην περιοχή

και μετά έρχεται συνεργείο που περνάει τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών και φτιάχνει και τις αναμονές

όλα αυτά τα λέω καθώς τώρα εργολάβος σκάβει όλη την περιοχή γύρω από το αρχαιολογικό μουσείο (εξάρχεια) δηλαδή κάνει εργασίες (τοποθέτησης οπτικών ινών) για την WIND αλλά είναι ακόμα κενοί σωλήνες...

----------


## nothing

Ναι τους είδα που πέρναγαν τις ίνες ένα τετράγωνο μακριά από το σπίτι μου. Επίσης οι ΤΚ αφορούν και περιοχές που δεν είναι τελείως έτοιμες θεωρητικά. Άρα ακόμα και έτσι τυπικά έπρεπε να είναι στη λίστα. Βέβαια έχω μια υποψία ότι λόγω περιοχής που υπάρχει μια άνεση στην οικονομική κατάσταση των οικογενειών δεν το σκέφτονται να βάλουν την περιοχή. Θα μου πεις τα λεφτά θα τα πάρουν και από την επιδότηση. Τέλος πάντων θα ήθελα αλλά δεν καίγομαι κιόλας (ακόμα τουλάχιστον) μιας και η 50αρα αρκεί προς το παρόν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ναι τους είδα που πέρναγαν τις ίνες ένα τετράγωνο μακριά από το σπίτι μου. Επίσης οι ΤΚ αφορούν και περιοχές που δεν είναι τελείως έτοιμες θεωρητικά. Άρα ακόμα και έτσι τυπικά έπρεπε να είναι στη λίστα. Βέβαια έχω μια υποψία ότι λόγω περιοχής που υπάρχει μια άνεση στην οικονομική κατάσταση των οικογενειών δεν το σκέφτονται να βάλουν την περιοχή. Θα μου πεις τα λεφτά θα τα πάρουν και από την επιδότηση. Τέλος πάντων θα ήθελα αλλά δεν καίγομαι κιόλας (ακόμα τουλάχιστον) μιας και η 50αρα αρκεί προς το παρόν.


Σήμερα έτυχε να μου έρθει "απρόσκλητος" στην εταιρεία ο αρμόδιος (διευθυντής) της WIND για τους μεγάλους εταιρικούς πελάτες για να μου συστήσει την υπεύθυνη που θα διαχειρίζεται εμάς...έτσι του είπα για τις οπτικές ίνες και μάντεψε που έριξε την ευθύνη στον κακό ΔΕΔΔΗΕ που δεν δίνει ρεύμα...

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα, εδώ σε εμάς πάντως έχω βγάλει φώτο με τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ που έβαλε ρεύμα..

και τώρα κάθονται οι καμπίνες έτσι..  :Cool:

----------


## nikgr

Πηρε επισημα παραταση η επιδότηση? Δεν εληγε το προγραμμα φετος?

----------


## ThReSh

> Χαχαχα, εδώ σε εμάς πάντως έχω βγάλει φώτο με τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ που έβαλε ρεύμα..
> 
> και τώρα κάθονται οι καμπίνες έτσι..


Χρειάζονται ρεύμα οι καμπίνες για FTTH? Passive δεν είναι με το gpon?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Χρειάζονται ρεύμα οι καμπίνες για FTTH? Passive δεν είναι με το gpon?


προφανώς κάποιες καμπίνες FTTH χρειάζονται ρεύμα

σου λέω ότι μου είπαν από την WIND (μεγάλο στέλεχος) γιατί παραπονέθηκε γιατί δεν έχουμε ως μεγάλος πελάτης σύνδεση internet VDSL ή FTTH και εισέπραξε άμεσα την απάντηση ότι δεν έχει κάλυψη η περιοχή
ναι περνάτε σωλήνες για καλώδια οπτικών ινών και τα ανάλογα φρεάτια αλλά δεν βλέπω να βάζετε καμπίνες και να περνάτε καλώδια οπτικών ινών.
έτσι αναγκαστήκαμε και προτιμήσαμε την COSMOTE και βάλαμε μισθωμένη γραμμή...μέχρι να δούμε φως στο τούνελ

----------


## ThReSh

Η μισθωμένη δεν είναι με GPON, δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ίδιες ίνες με "αυτές" που επιδοτούνται με το sfbb.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η μισθωμένη δεν είναι με GPON, δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ίδιες ίνες με "αυτές" που επιδοτούνται με το sfbb.


ναι το ξέρω ότι η μισθωμένη δεν είναι FTTH (GPON) ούτε χρηματοδοτούνται από το sfbb.gr

έχω πάρει χρηματοδότηση για την εταιρεία από το sfbb.gr καθώς χρησιμοποιούμε το FTTH σε αρκετά υποκαταστήματα μας.

δεν έχω παράπονο από την μια σου βγάζουν την πίστη οι πάροχοι από την άλλη κάνουν διευκολύνσεις όταν είσαι μεγάλος πελάτης

π.χ. Κάτω Πατήσια θέλαμε δύο γραμμές FTTH κουπόνι έβγαινε μόνο για μία έτσι βγάλαμε για COSMOTE FTTH 100/10 και η WIND FTTH 200/20 έγινε χωρίς επιδότηση και με όλα τα έξοδα πληρωμένα.

----------


## sdikr

> ναι το ξέρω ότι η μισθωμένη δεν είναι FTTH (GPON) ούτε χρηματοδοτούνται από το sfbb.gr
> 
> έχω πάρει χρηματοδότηση για την εταιρεία από το sfbb.gr καθώς χρησιμοποιούμε το FTTH σε αρκετά υποκαταστήματα μας.
> 
> δεν έχω παράπονο από την μια σου βγάζουν την πίστη οι πάροχοι από την άλλη κάνουν διευκολύνσεις όταν είσαι μεγάλος πελάτης
> 
> π.χ. Κάτω Πατήσια θέλαμε δύο γραμμές FTTH κουπόνι έβγαινε μόνο για μία έτσι βγάλαμε για COSMOTE FTTH 100/10 και η WIND FTTH 200/20 έγινε χωρίς επιδότηση και με όλα τα έξοδα πληρωμένα.


Το κουπόνι του sfbb είναι ένα ανα ΑΦΜ,  αν πάρεις πχ για μια σύνδεση δεν μπορείς να πάρεις άλλο για άλλη σύνδεση που κατέχεις με το ίδιο ΑΦΜ.
Δεν το λέω για εσένα, το λέω για τον κόσμο που θα διαβάσει το δικό σου και θα ψάχνει γιατί δεν του δίνει δυνατότητα για δεύτερο κουπόνι

- - - Updated - - -

https://portal.sfbb.gr/Files/FEK_KYA_SFBB.pdf

----------


## spyridop

> Πηρε επισημα παραταση η επιδότηση? Δεν εληγε το προγραμμα φετος?


Μέχρι *31/3/2022* μπορούν να εξαργυρωθούν τα κουπόνια. Από τις συχνές ερωτήσεις της δράσης:

_Μέχρι πότε μπορώ να εξαργυρώσω το SFBB κουπόνι μου;

Το SFBB κουπόνι είναι εξαργυρώσιμο μέχρι την 31η Μαρτίου 2022. Τα SFBB κουπόνια που δεν θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έως την 31η Μαρτίου 2022 ακυρώνονται. Η καταληκτική ημερομηνία εξαργύρωσης δύναται να παραταθεί με απόφαση της Επιτελικής Δομής ΕΣΠΑ Τομέα Τεχνολογίας, Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνιών του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ενημέρωσης._

----------


## Iris07

Το πιθανότερο είναι να πάρει και άλλη παράταση καθώς η Wind έχει ήδη ανακοινώσει κάποιες καθυστερήσεις στα έργα που φτάνουν και Q1 2022..

- - - Updated - - -




> Χρειάζονται ρεύμα οι καμπίνες για FTTH? Passive δεν είναι με το gpon?


Όχι δεν θέλουν..
Γενικά το είπα γι' αυτά που είπε ο εκπρόσωπος της Wind..  :Cool:

----------


## ThReSh

> Γενικά το είπα γι' αυτά που είπε ο εκπρόσωπος της Wind..


Ah ναι, έχω ξεχάσει ότι η Wind χρωστάει ακόμα FTTC...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το κουπόνι του sfbb είναι ένα ανα ΑΦΜ,  αν πάρεις πχ για μια σύνδεση δεν μπορείς να πάρεις άλλο για άλλη σύνδεση που κατέχεις με το ίδιο ΑΦΜ.
> Δεν το λέω για εσένα, το λέω για τον κόσμο που θα διαβάσει το δικό σου και θα ψάχνει γιατί δεν του δίνει δυνατότητα για δεύτερο κουπόνι
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> https://portal.sfbb.gr/Files/FEK_KYA_SFBB.pdf


στις εταιρείες είναι πιο διαλλακτικοί καθώς παίζει σχέση με το τι επιδοτήσεις παίρνεις από το κράτος (de minimis) για να πάρεις την επιδότηση από το sfbb.gr

- - - Updated - - -




> Ah ναι, έχω ξεχάσει ότι η Wind χρωστάει ακόμα FTTC...


πολλά χρωστάνε όλοι τους

αλλά μου αρέσει ότι έχουν βρει το ποιος φταίει...ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## euri

Για την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση σε ένα διαμέρισμα (καλωδίωση, τερματισμός), τι προβλέπουν οι προδιαγραφές;  Ποιες είναι οι υποχρεώσεις του εργολάβου συνεργείου;  Για παράδειγμα, ποιος επιλέγει τη θέση τερματισμού; Ο εργολάβος τοποθετεί κάποιο κανάλι για την καλωδίωση από το σημείο εισόδου στο διαμέρισμα μέχρι το σημείο τερματισμού;

----------


## minas

> Για την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση σε ένα διαμέρισμα (καλωδίωση, τερματισμός), τι προβλέπουν οι προδιαγραφές;  Ποιες είναι οι υποχρεώσεις του εργολάβου συνεργείου;  Για παράδειγμα, ποιος επιλέγει τη θέση τερματισμού; Ο εργολάβος τοποθετεί κάποιο κανάλι για την καλωδίωση από το σημείο εισόδου στο διαμέρισμα μέχρι το σημείο τερματισμού;


Αυτό που οι ίδιοι δηλώνουν είναι ότι το σημείο επιλέγεται από τους ίδιους (σε συνεννόηση με τον ένοικο), ώστε να είναι επαρκώς κοντινή και εύκολη η εγκατάσταση από το σημείο εισόδου.
Εν γένει δεν προκαλεί λειτουργική ή οπτική όχληση, συνήθως βάζουν και ένα μικρό κανάλι.
Εάν τους καλοπιάσεις και τους κεράσεις και κάτι, ίσως ταλαιπωρηθούν και για λίγο πιο δύσκολο σημείο που σε βολεύει περισσότερο, αλλά μην περιμένεις θαύματα. Εξάλλου μπορείς μετά να περάσεις ethernet από το ONT μέχρι όπου τραβάει η ψυχή σου...

----------


## euri

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :One thumb up: 

Σήμερα μου είπε ο πατέρας μου ότι συνεργείο εγκατέστησε την καλωδίωση στην πολυκατοικία που μένουν οι γονείς μου.  Οπότε έχω αρχίσει να το σκέφτομαι και να τον ψήνω.  Αλλά επειδή είναι παλαιάς κοπής, οποιαδήποτε εργασία εντός του διαμερίσματος του προκαλεί άγχος  :Very Happy:   Οπότε θέλω να ξέρω τι προβλέπεται για να τον ενημερώσω κατάλληλα.

----------


## jkoukos

Από τον υποκατανεμητή του ορόφου, θα έρθει η οπτική ίνα μέσω μιας μικρής τρύπας στον τοίχο και θα τερματίσει στην οπτική επιτοίχια οπτική πρίζα που συνήθως τοποθετείται δίπλα στην πρώτη τηλεφωνική πρίζα του σπιτιού όπου κοντά της πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια ρεύματος για την τροφοδοσία του ΟΝΤ.

Από εκεί και πέρα χρειάζεται καλώδιο δικτύου για την σύνδεση του Router.
Από αυτόν θα συνδεθεί μία θύρα PHONE με την υπάρχουσα τηλεφωνική πρίζα, ώστε να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία όπως τώρα σε όλο το σπίτι.
Απλά θα πρέπει πίσω από αυτή, να αποσυνδεθεί μόνο το ζεύγος που έρχεται από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής.

----------


## konenas

Ήμουν ο πρώτος στην πολυκατοικία. Ήρθε ο μηχανικός και μου είπε πως μπαίνει εκεί που είναι η γραμμή τηλεφώνου. Του ζήτησα να περαστεί από τον ακάλυπτο αλλά ήταν ανένδοτος και την πέρασαν εσωτερικά από την κουπαστή της σκάλας και μετά σε κάθε διαμέρισμα από τον κατανεμητή του ορόφου.

----------


## BlueChris

> Ήμουν ο πρώτος στην πολυκατοικία. Ήρθε ο μηχανικός και μου είπε πως μπαίνει εκεί που είναι η γραμμή τηλεφώνου. Του ζήτησα να περαστεί από τον ακάλυπτο αλλά ήταν ανένδοτος και την πέρασαν εσωτερικά από την κουπαστή της σκάλας και μετά σε κάθε διαμέρισμα από τον κατανεμητή του ορόφου.


Έτσι κάνουν συνήθως. Το είδα με τα μάτια μου στα σπίτια των 2 αφεντικών μου με vodafone που είχα πάει να χαζεψω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ήμουν ο πρώτος στην πολυκατοικία. Ήρθε ο μηχανικός και μου είπε πως μπαίνει εκεί που είναι η γραμμή τηλεφώνου. Του ζήτησα να περαστεί από τον ακάλυπτο αλλά ήταν ανένδοτος και την πέρασαν εσωτερικά από την κουπαστή της σκάλας και μετά σε κάθε διαμέρισμα από τον κατανεμητή του ορόφου.


Θα συμφωνήσω 

έτσι κάνουν συνήθως.

----------


## KERSOS

Παίδες, το sfbb είναι άκρως εδώ και καμιά βδομάδα σε όλους η μόνο σε μένα;

----------


## BlueChris

> Παίδες, το sfbb είναι άκρως εδώ και καμιά βδομάδα σε όλους η μόνο σε μένα;


Άκρως? Με γρίφους μιλάς γέροντα. Το site λειτουργεί κανονικά πάντως.

----------


## Zer0c00L

κανονικά δουλεύει η ιστοσελίδα sfbb.gr

----------


## KERSOS

Ναι.. απλά δεν λειτουργούσε από 4G δίκτυο για κάποιο λόγο....

----------


## Zer0c00L

μήπως είχε πρόβλημα το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας (καθώς είναι συχνό φαινόμενο τώρα τελευταία σε COSMOTE/VODAFONE)

----------


## KERSOS

Όλα καλά πλην αυτού του σαιτ

----------


## konig

ναι γενικα δεν μπαινεις στο sfbb απο τα δικτυα μην το ψαχνει

----------


## euri

> ναι γενικα δεν μπαινεις στο sfbb απο τα δικτυα μην το ψαχνει


Χρειάζεται να έχεις ήδη super fast broadband για να μπεις;  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Από τον υποκατανεμητή του ορόφου, θα έρθει η οπτική ίνα μέσω μιας μικρής τρύπας στον τοίχο και θα τερματίσει στην οπτική επιτοίχια οπτική πρίζα που συνήθως τοποθετείται δίπλα στην πρώτη τηλεφωνική πρίζα του σπιτιού όπου κοντά της πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια ρεύματος για την τροφοδοσία του ΟΝΤ.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα χρειάζεται καλώδιο δικτύου για την σύνδεση του Router.
> Από αυτόν θα συνδεθεί μία θύρα PHONE με την υπάρχουσα τηλεφωνική πρίζα, ώστε να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία όπως τώρα σε όλο το σπίτι.
> Απλά θα πρέπει πίσω από αυτή, να αποσυνδεθεί μόνο το ζεύγος που έρχεται από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής.


Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση  :One thumb up:

----------


## x_undefined

> ναι γενικα δεν μπαινεις στο sfbb απο τα δικτυα μην το ψαχνει


Όντως, αυτή τη στιγμή με Cosmote 4G δεν μπαίνει.

----------


## nothing

Δε μπαίνει, αλλά ανοίγει το link που δείχνει τους διαθέσιμους ΤΚ για όποιον θέλει: https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Iris07

> Νέα αναβάθμιση..
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *202.611* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:


*Έγινε μία σχετικά σημαντική αναβάθμιση στα κτήρια!*

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 219.020 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## nothing

Αλληλούια! Άντε να κάνουμε καμία αίτηση επιτέλους

----------


## KERSOS

Άραγε μετά τα 2 χρόνια, οι τιμές θα είναι το θεό;

----------


## ThReSh

> Άραγε μετά τα 2 χρόνια, οι τιμές θα είναι το θεό;


Αν βγάλουν επιτέλους κάνα μεγαλύτερο πακέτο για FTTH, λογικά θα σπρώξουν προς τα κάτω τα τωρινά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Άραγε μετά τα 2 χρόνια, οι τιμές θα είναι το θεό;


Ιστορία
Cosmote
Oταν ξεκίνησε το 100
49 μετά
42 μετά
37
Χωρίς την επιδότηση

----------


## robotech_

Σε περιοχή που έχουν περάσει οπτικές δεν υπάρχει αρίθμηση σε κάποιες οδούς. Εκεί πώς βγάζουμε το κουπόνι;

----------


## Iris07

*Γκάζι στο σχέδιο «Οπτική ίνα παντού στη χώρα»*

_Με την επιλογή συμβούλων που θα «τρέξουν» τα σχετικά προγράμματα, 
το υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης ευελπιστεί να πετύχει ένα αισιόδοξο σχέδιο για οπτική ίνα σε όλη τη χώρα._

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...-sth-hora.html

Για να δούμε..

----------


## Zus

> *Γκάζι στο σχέδιο «Οπτική ίνα παντού στη χώρα»*
> 
> _Με την επιλογή συμβούλων που θα «τρέξουν» τα σχετικά προγράμματα, 
> το υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης ευελπιστεί να πετύχει ένα αισιόδοξο σχέδιο για οπτική ίνα σε όλη τη χώρα._
> 
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...-sth-hora.html
> 
> Για να δούμε..


Η χώρα χρειάζεται ΑΛΜΑΤΑ για να ξεφύγει από τον πάτο.

----------


## Iris07

Όπως διάβαζα επίσης εδώ..
https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...ikes-ines.html

η Vodafone θέλει να κάνει τις VDSL -> FTTH.. (Δεν λέει πως ακριβώς..)
τα επόμενα χρόνια..

και να επεκτείνει όπου δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το FTTH.. (στις περιοχές της)

- Η δε Wind.. τρέχει και δεν φτάνει..  :Cool:

----------


## BlueChris

> Όπως διάβαζα επίσης εδώ..
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...ikes-ines.html
> 
> η Vodafone θέλει να κάνει τις VDSL -> FTTH.. (Δεν λέει πως ακριβώς..)
> τα επόμενα χρόνια..
> 
> και να επεκτείνει όπου δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το FTTH.. (στις περιοχές της)
> 
> - Η δε Wind.. τρέχει και δεν φτάνει..


Lol, η vodafone ας φτιάξει το υπάρχων δίκτυο της και ας αφήσει τις GIGAφανφάρες κατά μέρος.

----------


## Iris07

Άμα το κάνει όλο FTTH μπορεί να φτιάξει!  :Razz:

----------


## minas

> Όπως διάβαζα επίσης εδώ..
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...ikes-ines.html
> 
> η Vodafone θέλει να κάνει τις VDSL -> FTTH.. (Δεν λέει πως ακριβώς..)
> τα επόμενα χρόνια..
> 
> και να επεκτείνει όπου δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το FTTH.. (στις περιοχές της)
> 
> - Η δε Wind.. τρέχει και δεν φτάνει..


Η λογική είναι ότι από την στιγμή που έχει φτάσει οπτική ίνα στην καμπίνα, παρακάμπτεις το KV και περνάς ίνες μέχρι τα κτίρια. Τεχνικά είναι απλό να να αντικαταστήσεις τα καλώδια και τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό χαλκού με ανίστοιχο οπτικό, απλά είναι ακριβό σπορ  :Smile: . Αυτό είναι το μακροπρόθεσμο σχέδιο όλων των παρόχων FTTC, αλλά προφανώς οι καμπίνες FTTC είναι στον πάτο της προτεραιότητας για αναβάθμιση σε FTTH.
Η Wind επιτέλους ενεργοποιεί εκατοντάδες καμπίνες FTTC που είχαν αναβληθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια, και ελπίζουμε ότι θα κινηθει ακόμη περισσότερο με την προγραμματιζόμενη ένωση με τη Nova.

----------


## ThReSh

Πρέπει να είχαμε κι είδηση το Μάιο γι' αυτές τις δηλώσεις του CEO της Vodafone.

----------


## Iris07

Από τον Μάιο είναι το άρθρο, απλά το θυμήθηκα και το έβαλα και εδώ..  :Cool: 
Έτσι και αλλιώς θα πάρει χρόνια!

Γενικά όλα προχωράνε με καθυστέρηση εδώ..  :Cool:

----------


## Zer0c00L

από τα λόγια μέχρι να γίνουν πράξη έχουμε μέλλον....

----------


## Iris07

> *Έγινε μία σχετικά σημαντική αναβάθμιση στα κτήρια!*
> 
> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 219.020 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx


*- Νέο μεγάλο Update..*
_
Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 229.610 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_ 

Τσεκάρετε..

----------


## stefkon

Καλά μην τρελαίνεσαι.  :Cool: 
Τα ζώα μου αργά είναι η όλη κατάσταση, χώρια που δεν προσφέρουν σε όλα τα κτήρια που είναι στις παραπάνω διευθύνσεις.

----------


## Iris07

*Απ' ότι φαίνεται έγινε κάποιο "ξεκαθάρισμα" στο sfbb..*

Τώρα τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό..  :Thinking: 

_- Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 203.182 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_

----------


## panoc

> *Απ' ότι φαίνεται έγινε κάποιο "ξεκαθάρισμα" στο sfbb..*
> 
> Τώρα τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό.. 
> 
> _- Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 203.182 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_


A ναι! Εφυγαν ολοι οι ΤΚ της περιοχης μου αφου περασαν 3.5 χρονια απο τοτε που μπηκαν και δεν εγινε ποτε τιποτα. !
Μια χαρα !

----------


## Iris07

Στην Πάτρα ?

----------


## panoc

> Στην Πάτρα ?


Ναι...

----------


## Zus

> A ναι! Εφυγαν ολοι οι ΤΚ της περιοχης μου αφου περασαν 3.5 χρονια απο τοτε που μπηκαν και δεν εγινε ποτε τιποτα. !
> Μια χαρα !


Σαν πολύ εύκολα να τα βάζουν τα ΤΚ.

----------


## Iris07

Οι πάροχοι τα δίνουν τα στοιχεία..
ανάλογα με τα έργα FTTH που κάνουν ή θα κάνουν..

ή και δεν θα κάνουν τελικά..  :Cool: 

Πάντως έχει ακόμη μέλλον η όλη ιστορία, όταν διαβάζουμε άρθρα για το μέλλον των δικτύων σε όλη την Ελλάδα..

Άσε που Vodafone & Wind είναι κάμποσο πιο πίσω από τον OTE στα έργα FTTH.

----------


## BlueChris

Εμένα έχει μπει ο ΤΚ της Νέας Χαλκηδόνας εδώ και 2 χρόνια και έχει μέσα 5 δρόμους μόνο από τότε.

----------


## panoc

> Εμένα έχει μπει ο ΤΚ της Νέας Χαλκηδόνας εδώ και 2 χρόνια και έχει μέσα 5 δρόμους μόνο από τότε.


Mια χαρα, σε κανα χρονο θα φυγουν και τα δικα σου  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Σαν πολύ εύκολα να τα βάζουν τα ΤΚ.


Τους ελεγχει κανεις ? Οτι γουσταρουν κανουν, ευτυχως που ειχα βγαλει και κουπονι (εννοειτε οτι εχει ληξει εδω και μηνες).

----------


## netblues

Παρατηρησα οτι ενω ειχαν μπει ολοκληρες περιοχες που τα εργα ειναι σε εξελιξη, (και μπορουσες να εκδωσεις και κουπονι) αποσυρθηκαν και γυρισαν στους 5 δρομους που ειχαν εδω και χρονια.
Μαλλον καποιος βιαστηκε.

----------


## panoc

> Παρατηρησα οτι ενω ειχαν μπει ολοκληρες περιοχες που τα εργα ειναι σε εξελιξη, (και μπορουσες να εκδωσεις και κουπονι) αποσυρθηκαν και γυρισαν στους 5 δρομους που ειχαν εδω και χρονια.
> Μαλλον καποιος βιαστηκε.


Aυτο δεν ειπα πιο πανω ? 2 τεραστιες περιοχες της Πατρα (και τις ειχε αναλαβει ο ΟΤΕ) που υπηρχαν εδω και 3.5 χρονια η μια και κοντα 3 η αλλη εξαφανιστηκαν. Και κουπονι ειχαμε βγαλει και υπομονη ειχαμε κανει, τωρα απλα πεθανε η ελπιδα....

Πλεον μεσα εχουν μεινει μονο οι ΤΚ του ΑΚ Κωσταντηνουπολεως στη Πατρα στην στις οποιες εχει η vodafone και εχει ηδη ξεκινησει εδω και καποιους μηνες, αργα μεν αλλα εχει ηδη ξεκινησει και αρκετοι εχουν βαλει.

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει λεφτα για τετοια φαινεται...

----------


## BlueChris

> Aυτο δεν ειπα πιο πανω ? 2 τεραστιες περιοχες της Πατρα που υπηρχαν εδω και 3.5 χρονια η μια και κοντα 3 η αλλη εξαφανιστηκαν. Και κουπονι ειχαμε βγαλει και υπομονη ειχαμε κανει, τωρα απλα πεθανε η ελπιδα....


Ποιος την είχε την περιοχή? Οτε? Wind ή vodafone?

----------


## panoc

> Ποιος την είχε την περιοχή? Οτε? Wind ή vodafone?


Εκανα edit το απο πανω πριν δω την απαντηση σου...

----------


## BlueChris

> Εκανα edit το απο πανω πριν δω την απαντηση σου...


A ωραία, και εμείς ΟΤΕ περιμένουμε στη Νέα Χαλκηδόνα (θυμίζω πως ίντερνετ παίρνω με λινκ από το πατρικό μου στη Νέα Χαλκηδόνα).
Στους Αγίους έχει σκάψει η wind και έχει περάσει οπτικές έξω από το σπίτι μου αλλά δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ούτε ένας δρόμος στο sfbb... 3 χρόνια τώρα αυτό.

----------


## netblues

> Aυτο δεν ειπα πιο πανω ? 2 τεραστιες περιοχες της Πατρα (και τις ειχε αναλαβει ο ΟΤΕ) που υπηρχαν εδω και 3.5 χρονια η μια και κοντα 3 η αλλη εξαφανιστηκαν. Και κουπονι ειχαμε βγαλει και υπομονη ειχαμε κανει, τωρα απλα πεθανε η ελπιδα....


Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι ενω τα εργα ειναι σε εξελιξη και η περιοχη μπηκε πριν 2 εβδομαδες, χθες ξαναβγηκε. Τα εργα συνεχιζονται, τους βλεπω.
Η περιπτωση σου ειναι μαλλον διαφορετικη.

Παντως ο οτε τρεχει παντου σκαψιματα για ftth, και εχει καθε λογο να το κανει. Προφανως το να καλυψει ολη τη χωρα (τις κατοικημενες περιοχες) ειναι τεραστιο εργο, και σιγουρα θα εμφανιζεται καθε λιγο και λιγακι καποιος εδω που θα κλαιγεται γιατι η ινα σταματησε στο διπλανο δρομο... Ομως ουτε πιλοτικο ειναι (Ν Σμυρνη εσενα λεω) ουτε για λιγους.

----------


## panoc

> Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι ενω τα εργα ειναι σε εξελιξη και η περιοχη μπηκε πριν 2 εβδομαδες, χθες ξαναβγηκε. Τα εργα συνεχιζονται, τους βλεπω.
> Η περιπτωση σου ειναι μαλλον διαφορετικη.
> 
> Παντως ο οτε τρεχει παντου σκαψιματα για ftth, και εχει καθε λογο να το κανει. Προφανως το να καλυψει ολη τη χωρα (τις κατοικημενες περιοχες) ειναι τεραστιο εργο, και σιγουρα θα εμφανιζεται καθε λιγο και λιγακι καποιος εδω που θα κλαιγεται γιατι η ινα σταματησε στο διπλανο δρομο... Ομως ουτε πιλοτικο ειναι (Ν Σμυρνη εσενα λεω) ουτε για λιγους.


Εδω παντως οπως εχω ξαναγραψει δεν εχει περαστει ουτε ενα εκατοστο ινας (και το Α/Κ ειναι 4 τετραγωνα πιο κατω). Ηταν απο τις πρωτες περιοχες που μπηκαν και ειχα κοντεψει να κλαψω απο τη χαρα. Τωρα κλαιω απο λυπη  :Razz: 
Μακαρι να περαστουν αλλα ποσο πια ?
Πλεον η vdsl απο το A/K ειναι στα 40, καθε λιγους μηνες πεφτει οσο μπαινουν περισσοτεροι. Οι πιο μακρυα απο μενα ουτε 30 δε θα πιανουν. (Ο Οτε δινει μεγιστη τιμη vdsl 36 ελαχιστη 24 για να καταλαβεις).
Πραγματικα ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα μονο με unlimited απο κινητη και 4G/5G ρουτερ μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια εαν δε μπορεις να περιμενεις χωρις κανενα χρονοδιαγραμμα με οτι κοστος συνεπαγεται αυτο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> A ωραία, και εμείς ΟΤΕ περιμένουμε στη Νέα Χαλκηδόνα (θυμίζω πως ίντερνετ παίρνω με λινκ από το πατρικό μου στη Νέα Χαλκηδόνα).
> Στους Αγίους έχει σκάψει η wind και έχει περάσει οπτικές έξω από το σπίτι μου αλλά δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ούτε ένας δρόμος στο sfbb... 3 χρόνια τώρα αυτό.


Μόλις βάλεις ίνα, να αντιστρέψεις το λινκ, εσύ να δίνεις.   :Razz: 
Με το καλό.

----------


## BlueChris

> Μόλις βάλεις ίνα, να αντιστρέψεις το λινκ, εσύ να δίνεις.  
> Με το καλό.


Ναι θέλει ιντερνετ ο μπαμπάς με το Nokia lol

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι θέλει ιντερνετ ο μπαμπάς με το Nokia lol


Μην το λες
Η μάνα μου (95) έμαθε το streaming (στην τηλεόραση). Βέβαια άλλος της το βάζει, αλλά έγινε απαιτητική  :Smile: 

"Γιατί παιδάκι μου, όταν βάζω το κινητό στην τσάντα, κλείνει"
"Δεν κλείνει ρε μάνα¨

Υπέροχες στιγμές ...

----------


## ds12

*Έρχεται νέο Εξοικονομώ για οπτικές ίνες*

Το ψηφιακό «Eξοικονομώ» περιλαμβάνεται στο Σχέδιο Ανάκαμψης και συγκεκριμένα στον άξονα του Ψηφιακού Μετασχηματισμού που αφορά την συνδεσιμότητα. Σύμφωνα με όσα έχουν γίνει γνωστά μέχρι τώρα, θα διατεθούν 162,8 εκατ. ευρώ για το νέο «Εξοικονομώ» και η επιδότηση θα είναι από 800 έως 1.000 ευρώ -όπως ανέφερε ο υπουργός Κυριάκος Πιερρακάκης στο Συνέδριο CyberGreece 2021- για την εφαρμογή δομημένης καλωδίωσης οπτικών ινών. Όπως λέγεται, θα ωφεληθούν ιδιοκτήτες 120.000 κτηρίων μέσω του προγράμματος Fiber Readiness που σχεδιάζει το Υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης. Στόχος του προγράμματος είναι να διευκολύνει την μετάβαση νοικοκυριών κι επιχειρήσεων στις υψηλές ταχύτητες και η Ελλάδα να «ενταχθεί» στην «Κοινωνία των Gigabit», που έχει δρομολογεί η Ευρώπη. Όπως προκύπτει από το Σχέδιο Ανάκαμψης, η επιδότηση θα δοθεί με την μορφή κουπονιού (voucher) και θα αφορά κτήρια σε περιοχές όπου υπάρχουν ή προγραμματίζεται να δημιουργηθούν υποδομές οπτικής ίνας (FTTP). Με το ποσό της επιδότησης αναμένεται να καλύπτεται το κόστος τόσο της κάθετης καλωδίωσης στο κτήριο όσο και της οριζόντιας καλωδίωσης στα διαμερίσματα που υπάρχουν σε κάθε όροφο. 

*Δικαιούχοι*

Δικαιούχοι θα μπορούν να είναι είτε φυσικά πρόσωπα είτε επιχειρήσεις που επιθυμούν να αναβαθμίσουν την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του κτηρίου τους για να μπορέσουν να περάσουν σε συνδέσεις υψηλής χωρητικότητας. Το μέτρο κρίνεται απαραίτητο δεδομένου ότι τα περισσότερα κτήρια στη χώρα δεν έχουν σχεδιαστεί με τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε να περιλαμβάνεται η καλωδίωση οπτικών ινών. Μάλιστα δεδομένου ότι το υφιστάμενο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο βασίζεται σε ξεπερασμένες τεχνολογίες και δεν καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις ανάπτυξης συνδέσεων FTTH, πριν από την ενεργοποίηση του προγράμματος, θα προηγηθεί Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση, που θα καθορίζει τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές και τις διαδικασίες που απαιτούνται για την εγκατάσταση ουδέτερης παθητικής καλωδίωσης. Μέσω της απόφασης αυτής, θα καθορίζονται τα κοινά πρότυπα για την εν λόγω καλωδίωση και θα προσδιορίζονται οι διεπαφές και τα σημεία οριοθέτησης τέτοιων υποδομών, ώστε να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν εύκολα από τους παρόχους που αναπτύσσουν δίκτυα οπτικών ινών που φτάνουν μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH). *Η εκτιμώμενη περίοδος εφαρμογής του προγράμματος είναι τέσσερα και πλέον έτη (58 μήνες) με το σύνολο των επιδοτήσεων να πρέπει να έχει δοθεί μέχρι το τέλος του 2025. Το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα θα λειτουργήσει συμπληρωματικά με το πρόγραμμα SuperFast Broadband (SFBB) το οποίο επιδοτεί τις συνδέσεις FTTH με το ποσό των 13 ευρώ ανά μήνα για δύο χρόνια, αλλά και το κόστος σύνδεσης με το ποσό των 48 ευρώ, κάνοντας μια σύνδεση FTTH της τάξης των 100 Mbps να κυμαίνεται στα ίδια περίπου επίπεδα με μια σύνδεση VDSL. Η προώθηση των συνδέσεων οπτικών ινών βρίσκεται ψηλά στην ατζέντα του υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης, αφού σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης, Κυριάκο Πιερρακάκη, τα δίκτυα του χαλκού έχουν φτάσει στα όρια των δυνατοτήτων τους. Όπως μάλιστα επεσήμανε στην τελευταία συνέντευξη Τύπου του υπουργείου η χώρα θα πρέπει να προωθήσει όχι μόνο την απολιγνιτοποίηση της αλλά και την αποχαλκοποίησή της. Για το λόγο αυτό μάλιστα το υπουργείο εξετάζει και την επέκταση του SFBB που τρέχει σήμερα και στο οποίο έχουν ενταχθεί περίπου 70.000 συνδέσεις οπτικής ίνας στα σπίτια.*

https://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhse...a-optikes-ines

----------


## ThReSh

FTTP, άντε μπας και ξεπεράσει κάποια κολλήματα.

----------


## xristostsilis

Και η περιοχή του Ριου- Πατρών με ΤΚ: 26500 (πλέον 26504 αλλά οι εταιρίες το έχουν ακόμα 26500) έφυγε απο το sfbb. Η περιοχή έχει vdsl γύρω απο αστικό ενώ σε κοντινή ακτίνα του αστικού όλοι έχουν μέχρι 24άρα (εναέρια καλώδια-ασυντήρητα χρόνια τώρα..) και μιλάμε για κεντρική αγορά πολύ κοντά στο πανεπιστήμιο/νοσοκομείο. Ίσως αυτό το νέο πρόγραμμα να απορροφήσει όσες περιοχές έφυγαν γιατί ήταν σίγουρο ότι δεν θα γίνονταν/τελείωναν έργα εντός διετίας/τριετίας! 

Ίδωμεν!

----------


## stefkon

> *Έρχεται νέο Εξοικονομώ για οπτικές ίνες*
> 
> Το ψηφιακό «Eξοικονομώ» περιλαμβάνεται στο Σχέδιο Ανάκαμψης και συγκεκριμένα στον άξονα του Ψηφιακού Μετασχηματισμού που αφορά την συνδεσιμότητα. Σύμφωνα με όσα έχουν γίνει γνωστά μέχρι τώρα, θα διατεθούν 162,8 εκατ. ευρώ για το νέο «Εξοικονομώ» και η επιδότηση θα είναι από 800 έως 1.000 ευρώ -όπως ανέφερε ο υπουργός Κυριάκος Πιερρακάκης στο Συνέδριο CyberGreece 2021- για την εφαρμογή δομημένης καλωδίωσης οπτικών ινών. Όπως λέγεται, θα ωφεληθούν ιδιοκτήτες 120.000 κτηρίων μέσω του προγράμματος Fiber Readiness που σχεδιάζει το Υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης. Στόχος του προγράμματος είναι να διευκολύνει την μετάβαση νοικοκυριών κι επιχειρήσεων στις υψηλές ταχύτητες και η Ελλάδα να «ενταχθεί» στην «Κοινωνία των Gigabit», που έχει δρομολογεί η Ευρώπη. Όπως προκύπτει από το Σχέδιο Ανάκαμψης, η επιδότηση θα δοθεί με την μορφή κουπονιού (voucher) και θα αφορά κτήρια σε περιοχές όπου υπάρχουν ή προγραμματίζεται να δημιουργηθούν υποδομές οπτικής ίνας (FTTP). Με το ποσό της επιδότησης αναμένεται να καλύπτεται το κόστος τόσο της κάθετης καλωδίωσης στο κτήριο όσο και της οριζόντιας καλωδίωσης στα διαμερίσματα που υπάρχουν σε κάθε όροφο. 
> 
> *Δικαιούχοι*
> 
> Δικαιούχοι θα μπορούν να είναι είτε φυσικά πρόσωπα είτε επιχειρήσεις που επιθυμούν να αναβαθμίσουν την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του κτηρίου τους για να μπορέσουν να περάσουν σε συνδέσεις υψηλής χωρητικότητας. Το μέτρο κρίνεται απαραίτητο δεδομένου ότι τα περισσότερα κτήρια στη χώρα δεν έχουν σχεδιαστεί με τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε να περιλαμβάνεται η καλωδίωση οπτικών ινών. Μάλιστα δεδομένου ότι το υφιστάμενο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο βασίζεται σε ξεπερασμένες τεχνολογίες και δεν καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις ανάπτυξης συνδέσεων FTTH, πριν από την ενεργοποίηση του προγράμματος, θα προηγηθεί Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση, που θα καθορίζει τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές και τις διαδικασίες που απαιτούνται για την εγκατάσταση ουδέτερης παθητικής καλωδίωσης. Μέσω της απόφασης αυτής, θα καθορίζονται τα κοινά πρότυπα για την εν λόγω καλωδίωση και θα προσδιορίζονται οι διεπαφές και τα σημεία οριοθέτησης τέτοιων υποδομών, ώστε να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν εύκολα από τους παρόχους που αναπτύσσουν δίκτυα οπτικών ινών που φτάνουν μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH). *Η εκτιμώμενη περίοδος εφαρμογής του προγράμματος είναι τέσσερα και πλέον έτη (58 μήνες) με το σύνολο των επιδοτήσεων να πρέπει να έχει δοθεί μέχρι το τέλος του 2025. Το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα θα λειτουργήσει συμπληρωματικά με το πρόγραμμα SuperFast Broadband (SFBB) το οποίο επιδοτεί τις συνδέσεις FTTH με το ποσό των 13 ευρώ ανά μήνα για δύο χρόνια, αλλά και το κόστος σύνδεσης με το ποσό των 48 ευρώ, κάνοντας μια σύνδεση FTTH της τάξης των 100 Mbps να κυμαίνεται στα ίδια περίπου επίπεδα με μια σύνδεση VDSL. Η προώθηση των συνδέσεων οπτικών ινών βρίσκεται ψηλά στην ατζέντα του υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης, αφού σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης, Κυριάκο Πιερρακάκη, τα δίκτυα του χαλκού έχουν φτάσει στα όρια των δυνατοτήτων τους. Όπως μάλιστα επεσήμανε στην τελευταία συνέντευξη Τύπου του υπουργείου η χώρα θα πρέπει να προωθήσει όχι μόνο την απολιγνιτοποίηση της αλλά και την αποχαλκοποίησή της. Για το λόγο αυτό μάλιστα το υπουργείο εξετάζει και την επέκταση του SFBB που τρέχει σήμερα και στο οποίο έχουν ενταχθεί περίπου 70.000 συνδέσεις οπτικής ίνας στα σπίτια.*
> 
> https://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhse...a-optikes-ines



Μια τρύπα στο νερό είναι.  :Cool: 
Μόνο για 120.000 κτήρια ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Και το SFBB είναι μια από τα ίδια.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Οι περισσότεροι Τ.Κ. που αναφέρουν δεν έχουν υποδομές ακόμα.
Για τα μάτια του κόσμου είναι οι ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μια τρύπα στο νερό είναι. 
> Μόνο για 120.000 κτήρια ... 
> Και το SFBB είναι μια από τα ίδια. 
> Οι περισσότεροι Τ.Κ. που αναφέρουν δεν έχουν υποδομές ακόμα.
> Για τα μάτια του κόσμου είναι οι ανακοινώσεις.


Οτι πεις
Εδώ και 3 χρόνια έχω οπτική στο Φάληρο.
Και διάφοροι φίλοι στην Νέα Σμύρνη

Και διάφοροι εχθροί σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## panoc

> Οτι πεις
> Εδώ και 3 χρόνια έχω οπτική στο Φάληρο.
> Και διάφοροι φίλοι στην Νέα Σμύρνη
> 
> Και διάφοροι εχθροί σε όλη την Ελλάδα.


Για να λεμε την αληθεια εσυ και διαφοροι εχρθοι/φιλοι σε ολη την Ελλαδα δε το λεμε και επιτυχια  :Razz:  Επιτυχια θα ηταν το αναποδο, να ειχαν ολοι αλλοι και εσυ και διαφοροι να εισασταν οι ατυχοι που δεν εχετε  :Razz:  

Η Πατρα (πλην μια μικρης περιοχης που εχει η vodafone) και το Ριο πλεον ειναι εκτος. Σιγουρα θα ειναι και αλλες περιοχες απλα δεν υπαρχει καποιος εδω για να μας το πει.

----------


## Zus

> Για να λεμε την αληθεια εσυ και διαφοροι εχρθοι/φιλοι σε ολη την Ελλαδα δε το λεμε και επιτυχια  Επιτυχια θα ηταν το αναποδο, να ειχαν ολοι αλλοι και εσυ και διαφοροι να εισασταν οι ατυχοι που δεν εχετε  
> 
> Η Πατρα (πλην μια μικρης περιοχης που εχει η vodafone) και το Ριο πλεον ειναι εκτος. Σιγουρα θα ειναι και αλλες περιοχες απλα δεν υπαρχει καποιος εδω για να μας το πει.


Περιμένουμε με μεγάλη ανυπομονησία την επόμενη καταχώρηση που θα μιλά για 5 εκατομμύρια κωδικούς και 15 εκατομμύρια νοικοκυριά με FTTH.

----------


## panoc

> Περιμένουμε με μεγάλη ανυπομονησία την επόμενη καταχώρηση που θα μιλά για 5 εκατομμύρια κωδικούς και 15 εκατομμύρια νοικοκυριά με FTTH.


Nαι γιατι η ανακοινωση του ΟΤΕ για υπαρχον διαθεσιμοτητα σε 500.000 κτηρια ειναι σωστη νομιζεις ? Τα οποια ειναι και υπερδιπλασια απο οσα ειναι στο sfbb πανελαδικα (οποτε αυτα λογικα θα επρεπε να ειχα καλυφθει προ πολλου αλλα τριχε΅)
Ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι κτηριο εννουν (κατα λαθος φυσικα) καθε ξεχωριστο διαμερισμα και καταστημα, οποτε εαν υπολογισεις οτι μια πολυκατοικια μπορει να εχει 2-4 καταστηματα στο ισογειο και 10+ διαμερισματα ειναι πιο λογικο να μιλαμε για 50Κ η και λιγοτερα διακριτα κτηρια.

----------


## stefkon

> Οτι πεις
> Εδώ και 3 χρόνια έχω οπτική στο Φάληρο.
> Και διάφοροι φίλοι στην Νέα Σμύρνη
> 
> Και διάφοροι εχθροί σε όλη την Ελλάδα.





> *Για να λεμε την αληθεια εσυ και διαφοροι εχρθοι/φιλοι σε ολη την Ελλαδα δε το λεμε και επιτυχια  Επιτυχια θα ηταν το αναποδο, να ειχαν ολοι αλλοι και εσυ και διαφοροι να εισασταν οι ατυχοι που δεν εχετε * 
> 
> Η Πατρα (πλην μια μικρης περιοχης που εχει η vodafone) και το Ριο πλεον ειναι εκτος. Σιγουρα θα ειναι και αλλες περιοχες απλα δεν υπαρχει καποιος εδω για να μας το πει.


Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτα άλλο.  :Cool:  :Razz:  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Περιμένουμε με μεγάλη ανυπομονησία την επόμενη καταχώρηση που θα μιλά για *5 εκατομμύρια κωδικούς και 15 εκατομμύρια νοικοκυριά* με FTTH.


Έλα κόψε κάτι.  :Razz: 
Ο Πληθυσμός της χώρας είναι αρκετά εκατομμύρια μικρότερος.  :Whistle: 
Πόσο μάλιστα τα νοικοκυριά.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zus

Βρε εδώ είχαν βγάλει ανακοίνωση που έδιναν συγχαρητήρια ο ένας στον άλλον που παραμείναμε στον πάτο (ίσως πάνω από αλβανία) αλλά ανέβηκαν λίγο οι μέσοι όροι στην ταχύτητα, στα ΤΚ θα κολώσουν?

Τζάμπα είναι, όσα θέλουν θα πουν.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iris07

> *Απ' ότι φαίνεται έγινε κάποιο "ξεκαθάρισμα" στο sfbb..*
> 
> Τώρα τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό.. 
> 
> _- Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 203.182 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_


*Update!*

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 220.920 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## xristostsilis

Πατρα δεν βλέπω αλλαγές. Έχει κανεις σύγκριση παλιού και νέου πίνακα? Να δούμε τι άλλαξε..

----------


## panoc

Τίποτα, αφού βγήκαν τα πάντα εκτός από τις περιοχές της Αγυιας που έχει η Vodafone

----------


## Iris07

> Update!
> 
> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 220.920 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx


*Νέο Update !!*

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *231.247* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

Τσεκάρετε!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

*Στροφή στο γρήγορο internet - Αυξάνονται οι συνδέσεις οπτικών ινών*

_Το SFBB ξεκίνησε το 2018 από τη Γενική Γραμματεία Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων και το χρονικό του διάστημα, έχει ήδη παραταθεί έως τον Μάρτιο του 2022. 
Το κουπόνι καλύπτει μέρος του κόστους σύνδεσης (δηλαδή εφάπαξ κόστος σύνδεσης ύψους 48 ευρώ ), και  μέρος το μηνιαίου παγίου με το ποσό των 13 ευρώ ανά μήνα για 24 μήνες. 

Στα τέλη του 2022  η Γενική Γραμματεία Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων θα λάβει τις τελικές αποφάσεις για την παράταση του χρονικού πλαισίου του έργου SFBB και τις απαραίτητες τροποποιήσεις, 
καθώς πάρα τον αυξημένο ρυθμό οι συνδέσεις παραμένουν πολύ λιγότερες από την κάλυψη που παρέχουν οι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι._ 

https://www.capital.gr/oikonomia/360...s-optikon-inon

Οπότε το κουπόνι θα ισχύει και όλο το 2022 ?

----------


## ThReSh

> To 2021 περίπου 63.843 νοικοκυριά και επιχειρήσεις υπέβαλλαν αίτηση για το κουπόνι, ενώ τον προηγούμενο χρόνο είχαν υποβληθεί μόλις 17.921 αιτήσεις. *Συνολικά τα κουπόνια που έχουν δοθεί και τις τέσσερις χρονιές που τρέχει η δράση φτάνουν τις 85.522*, καθώς το 2019 είχαν δοθεί 3.500 κουπόνια και το 2018 μόλις 500.


Τρεις κι ο κούκος φάση...

Βέβαια θα μου πεις ότι τα 85522 κουπόνια είναι επί 312 ευρώ κι επί 48 ευρώ για την εγκατάσταση...συνολο 30.787.920 από τα πόσα διαθέσιμα κονδύλια, 50? 

Δεν έχουν μείνει και πολλά, αν δεν δώσουν κι άλλα κονδύλια, παίζει μέχρι το τέλος του 2022 να μην έχει μείνει ευρώ για επιδότηση...

----------


## Zer0c00L

Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό που λες @ThReSh και για την δράση sfbb.gr αλλά και για το νέο πρόγραμμα που θα βγει σαν το εξοικονομώ υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά χρήματα διαθέσιμα από την Ε.Ε. ξεχνάς αυτός είναι ο λόγος που επενδύουν οι τρεις εταιρείες στο FTTH αλλιώς ξέρεις πολύ καλά τι θα γινόταν...
απλά το πρόβλημα που δεν τραβάει είναι ότι είναι ακριβές οι τιμές και κακά τα ψέμματα δεν υπάρχουν τα χρήματα από τα νοικοκυριά για να βάλουν FTTH για αυτό πάρα πολλοί έχουν μείνει στο ADSL και στο VDSL με τα όποια προβλήματα τους
δεν δουλεύουν όλοι 
ούτε παίρνουν μισθούς άνω των 1.000 ευρώ για να έχουν FTTH και λοιπά καλούδια
γνωρίζεις φαντάζομαι πολύ καλά πόσο κοστίζει μια σύνδεση FTTH 100/10 ή 200/20 από τους τρεις COSMOTE/VODAFONE/WIND
όπως γνωρίζεις φαντάζομαι πολύ καλά πόσο κοστίζει μια σύνδεση FTTH 100/100 από την INALAN

θες ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα...
τηλεφώνημα στην INALAN για BUSINESS πακέτο 1Gbps (1000/1000) στην Ν.ΙΩΝΙΑ (ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΣ) η τιμή είναι 500 ευρώ με ΦΠΑ
τηλεφώνημα στην COSMOTE για BUSINESS πακέτο 1Gbps (1000/1000) στην Ν.ΙΩΝΙΑ (ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΣ) ή στο ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ (ΕΞΑΡΧΕΙΑ) η τιμή είναι 2.500+ ευρώ χωρίς ΦΠΑ

τα σχόλια και συμπεράσματα δικά σου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό που λες @ThReSh και για την δράση sfbb.gr αλλά και για το νέο πρόγραμμα που θα βγει σαν το εξοικονομώ υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά χρήματα διαθέσιμα από την Ε.Ε.


Τι δεν ισχύει? Ότι είναι 50 εκατ τα κονδύλια μέχρι τώρα ή ότι παίζει να τελειώσουν μέχρι το τέλος του 2022 αν δεν δωθούν κι άλλα?

----------


## nothing

Τι ακούμε...
Πολύ ακριβό το FTTH 100/10?
Με επιδότηση από sfbb μιλάμε για 30€ το μήνα με απεριόριστα και μπόλικα κινητά. Αυτό στον ΟΤΕ.

Εκτός και αν μιλάς για εκτός επιδότησης που οκ είναι κάπως λίγο πιο ψηλα (37€).

Το θέλουμε πιο φτηνό? Προφανώς, όσο πιο λίγα πληρώνεις καλύτερο είναι. Αλλά μη τρελαθούμε κιόλας ότι είναι και κάποιο τρελό κόστος για FTTH+τηλεφωνία.

Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους, όσους έχω στο κύκλο μου (χωρίς υπερβολή) κάνεις δε θέλει να δώσει παραπάνω λεφτά διότι νιώθει ότι δε του χρειάζεται ή απλά τσιγκουνευεται, ενώ τα ξοδεύει άνετα αλλού χωρίς σκέψη. Κανείς δε το απορρίπτει λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων.

Όχι μεγάλο στατιστικό δείγμα αλλά έτσι για να δείξω με παράδειγμα τι εννοώ:
Μένω σε συγκρότημα σε καλή περιοχή που "νιώθω" με αυτά που βλέπω ότι μάλλον είμαι από τα πιο μικρά εισοδήματα. Πρώτος έκανα αίτηση για FTTH και αφήσαμε αναμονες (μετά από παράκληση στο συνεργείο, ώστε να αποφύγουμε κάνα μελλοντικό θέμα με εργασίες στο έξω κομμάτι) μέσα στο συγκρότημα για τα άλλα κτίρια. Τους ενημέρωσα σχετικά και μάλιστα ότι μέσω sfbb τους συμφέρει καθώς δε μπλέκουν καθόλου και το κόστος συνολικά επίσης είναι συμφέρον. 
Αποτέλεσμα μέχρι στιγμής:Κανένας δεν έχει βάλει...

----------


## ThReSh

> Τι ακούμε...
> Πολύ ακριβό το FTTH 100/10?
> Με επιδότηση από sfbb μιλάμε για 30€ το μήνα με απεριόριστα και μπόλικα κινητά. Αυτό στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Εκτός και αν μιλάς για εκτός επιδότησης που οκ είναι κάπως λίγο πιο ψηλα (37€).


Τα οποία όπως φαίνεται θα πέσουν φέτος. Λογικά στα 36.90 θα πάει η 200αρα και στα 32-33 η 100αρα, χωρίς κουπόνι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αποτέλεσμα μέχρι στιγμής:Κανένας δεν έχει βάλει...


Δεν πειράζει, περισσότερα διαθέσιμα κουπόνια για μας που δεν έχει έρθει η ίνα ακόμα και θέλουμε να βάλουμε.  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Όντως είναι απορίας άξιο εάν ήσουν με 24άρα και μπορούσες να βάλεις FTTH να μην βάζεις..

Ιδίως τα τελευταία χρόνια με τα Lockdown και εάν έχεις και οικογένεια που χρησιμοποιούν πολλά άτομα την γραμμή..

Φίλος με 3 παιδιά είχε τρελαθεί όταν δεν μπορούσε να βάλει τίποτα και ήταν με 24άρα..
Μετά ο ΟΤΕ του έδωσε VDSL και έβαλε 100άρα..

Και τώρα του δίνει ο OTE και FTTH και θα βάλει!

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι δεν ισχύει? Ότι είναι 50 εκατ τα κονδύλια μέχρι τώρα ή ότι παίζει να τελειώσουν μέχρι το τέλος του 2022 αν δεν δωθούν κι άλλα?


300 εκατ. ήταν το αρχικό κονδύλι..
γι' αυτό και δίνουν συνέχεια παρατάσεις..

https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...uzonika-diktua

----------


## ThReSh

> 300 εκατ. ήταν το αρχικό κονδύλι..
> γι' αυτό και δίνουν συνέχεια παρατάσεις..


Στο ΦΕΚ πάντως έγραφε για 50.

----------


## Iris07

Τα 50 ήταν μάλλον αυτά που έβαζε αρχικά το Ελληνικό κράτος..

----------


## Kiriakos_ITTSB_EU

> απλά το πρόβλημα που δεν τραβάει είναι ότι είναι ακριβές οι τιμές και κακά τα ψέμματα δεν υπάρχουν τα χρήματα από τα νοικοκυριά για να βάλουν FTTH για αυτό πάρα πολλοί έχουν μείνει στο ADSL και στο VDSL με τα όποια προβλήματα τους.
> Δεν δουλεύουν όλοι ούτε παίρνουν μισθούς άνω των 1.000 ευρώ για να έχουν FTTH και λοιπά καλούδια


Καλό το σκεπτικό και συμφωνώ, από την άλλη  *δεν υπάρχουν καλούδια*, που μπορεί ένα απλό νοικοκυριό να τα αξιοποιήσει ως πηγή εισοδήματος ή ως εργαλείο.
Υποχρεούνται όσοι κάνουν νέα συμβόλαια, να μην αγοράζουν προϊόντα που απευθύνονται σε επιχειρήσεις. 
Εαν στην Ελλάδα υπήρχε κυβερνητική πρόνοια, έπρεπε δια νόμου να μην τιμωρούνται με πέναλτι τα νοικοκυριά που έκανα λάθος επιλογή πακέτου σύνδεσης Ίντερνετ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

1. Ta λεφτά για fthh δεν θα τελειώσουν ποτέ.
Αλλάζουμε τον χαλκό με ίνα και μόνο επιδοτούμενο μπορεί να γίνει.

2. Υπάρχει ΠΟΛΥΣ κόσμος που δεν χρειάζεται ούτε καν adsl. Kai αν κάποτε βάλανε δεν το χρησιμοποιούν και δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούν. Βάλτε και όλα τα airb+b σ' αυτά.

ΥΓ
Ανάμεσα σ'αυτούς και η μάνα μου, 95 χρονών, που βλέπει streaming που της βάζουμε, αλλά παίρνει wifi από την εγγονή  :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλό το σκεπτικό και συμφωνώ, από την άλλη  *δεν υπάρχουν καλούδια*, που μπορεί ένα απλό νοικοκυριό να τα αξιοποιήσει ως πηγή εισοδήματος ή ως εργαλείο.
> Υποχρεούνται όσοι κάνουν νέα συμβόλαια, να μην αγοράζουν προϊόντα που απευθύνονται σε επιχειρήσεις. 
> Εαν στην Ελλάδα υπήρχε κυβερνητική πρόνοια, έπρεπε δια νόμου να μην τιμωρούνται με πέναλτι τα νοικοκυριά που έκανα λάθος επιλογή πακέτου σύνδεσης Ίντερνετ.


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει όμως το σκεπτικό μου...

Καλώς ή Κακώς το μέλλον λέγεται οπτικές ίνες (FTTH) απλά είναι ακριβή η τιμή για τα περισσότερα νοικοκυριά (μην ξεχνάς ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι έχουν διαφορετικές προτεραιότητες από μας) μην παίρνεις παράδειγμα εσένα ή εμένα ή άλλα παιδιά που δίνουμε χρήματα για καλύτερη σύνδεση/εξοπλισμό ακόμα και για υπολογιστή η μεγαλύτερη πλειοψηφία εκεί έξω στην αληθινή ζωή δίνει περισσότερα χρήματα για άλλα πράγματα που εμείς θεωρούμε περιττά.

προσωπικά παροτρύνω όσους ξέρουν να εκμεταλλευτούν την επιδότηση από την δράση sfbb.gr που τρέχει και δεν είναι 50 μύρια που λέει ο φίλος @ThReSh αλλά 300 μύρια και θα έρθουν πολλά περισσότερα μύρια από τα άλλα πακέτα επιδότησης και να βάλουν οπτικές ίνες (FTTH) καθώς δεν αξίζει να έχεις ούτε ADSL ούτε VDSL.

αυτή είναι η άποψη μου.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί νεολαίοι  που την βγάζουν με κινητό και smart TV, δεν έχουν και δεν θέλουν καν υπολογιστή.

----------


## jkoukos

> 300 εκατ. ήταν το αρχικό κονδύλι..





> Στο ΦΕΚ πάντως έγραφε για 50.





> Τα 50 ήταν μάλλον αυτά που έβαζε αρχικά το Ελληνικό κράτος..


Αρχικά προϋπολογίσαμε 360 εκ. αλλά φάγαμε άκυρο από την ΕΕ κι έτσι τελικά βάλαμε μόλις 50 εκ. από την τσέπη μας 
Όπως τα υπολογίζω, φθάνουν για ακόμη 53.000+ συνδέσεις (έχει καλυφθεί το 61,5% του προϋπολογισμού).

----------


## ThReSh

> Αρχικά προϋπολογίσαμε 360 εκ. αλλά φάγαμε άκυρο από την ΕΕ κι έτσι τελικά βάλαμε μόλις 50 εκ. από την τσέπη μας 
> Όπως τα υπολογίζω, φθάνουν για ακόμη 53.000+ συνδέσεις (έχει καλυφθεί το 61,5% του προϋπολογισμού).


Tyvm.!

----------


## jkoukos

> προσωπικά παροτρύνω όσους ξέρουν να εκμεταλλευτούν την επιδότηση από την δράση sfbb.gr που τρέχει και δεν είναι 50 μύρια που λέει ο φίλος @ThReSh αλλά 300 μύρια και θα έρθουν πολλά περισσότερα μύρια από τα άλλα πακέτα επιδότησης και να βάλουν οπτικές ίνες (FTTH) καθώς δεν αξίζει να έχεις ούτε ADSL ούτε VDSL.


Μέχρι σήμερα είναι μόνο 50 εκ. από την τσέπη μας. Το τι θα γίνει όταν λήξουν, θα το δούμε στο μέλλον. Έως σήμερα δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη πρόβλεψη ούτε για σεντ.

- - - Updated - - -




> θες ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα...
> τηλεφώνημα στην INALAN για BUSINESS πακέτο 1Gbps (1000/1000) στην Ν.ΙΩΝΙΑ (ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΣ) η τιμή είναι 500 ευρώ με ΦΠΑ
> τηλεφώνημα στην COSMOTE για BUSINESS πακέτο 1Gbps (1000/1000) στην Ν.ΙΩΝΙΑ (ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΣ) ή στο ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ (ΕΞΑΡΧΕΙΑ) η τιμή είναι 2.500+ ευρώ χωρίς ΦΠΑ


Συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Απλή εταιρική σύνδεση (Inalan) με dedicated (Cosmote). Αλλά ας πάμε στα καθ' υμάς οικιακά.
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το κουπόνι του sfbb, οι συνδέσεις 100/10 των 3 παρόχων βγαίνουν φθηνότερες στο σύνολο από το 100/100 της Inalan. Πρέπει να συνυπολογίσεις και την χρήση της τηλεφωνίας μέσα σε αυτά.

Προσοχή! Δεν λέω ότι να μη επιλέξει κάποιος την Inalan (ή την HCN) έναντι των άλλων. Απλά ότι καθείς τα βάζει κάτω και κοιτά το δικό του συμφέρον ανάλογα τα θέλω του και ότι μια απλή αναφορά σε 28€ της Inalan, δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## Zus

Πόσο βγαίνει το 100/*100* του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μέχρι σήμερα είναι μόνο 50 εκ. από την τσέπη μας. Το τι θα γίνει όταν λήξουν, θα το δούμε στο μέλλον. Έως σήμερα δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη πρόβλεψη ούτε για σεντ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Απλή εταιρική σύνδεση (Inalan) με dedicated (Cosmote). Αλλά ας πάμε στα καθ' υμάς οικιακά.
> Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το κουπόνι του sfbb, οι συνδέσεις 100/10 των 3 παρόχων βγαίνουν φθηνότερες στο σύνολο από το 100/100 της Inalan. Πρέπει να συνυπολογίσεις και την χρήση της τηλεφωνίας μέσα σε αυτά.
> 
> Προσοχή! Δεν λέω ότι να μη επιλέξει κάποιος την Inalan (ή την HCN) έναντι των άλλων. Απλά ότι καθείς τα βάζει κάτω και κοιτά το δικό του συμφέρον ανάλογα τα θέλω του και ότι μια απλή αναφορά σε 28€ της Inalan, δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα.


για το κόστος του sfbb.gr ήταν να βάλουν 300 μύρια ευρώ (δεν ξέρω αν τα έβαλαν?) προς το παρών φαίνεται ότι έβαλαν 30 μύρια ευρώ για το sfbb.gr

δεν ξέρω όμως την επιδότηση του νέου πακέτου που θα βγει και θα έχει την μορφή του εξοικονομώ.

κρίμα γιατί δεν διαβάζεις σωστά

δεν συγκρίνω καθόλου ανόμοια πράγματα

δεν αναφέρομαι σε οικιακές συνδέσεις

αναφέρομαι σε επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις (αν δεν το πρόσεξες λέω για Business πακέτο και στην INALAN με ταχύτητα 1000/1000 και κόστος 500 ευρώ με ΦΠΑ και στην COSMOTE DIA 1000/1000 με κόστος 2.500+ χωρίς ΦΠΑ)

- - - Updated - - -




> Πόσο βγαίνει το 100/*100* του ΟΤΕ?


επαγγελματική σύνδεση έχει κόστος 500 ευρώ χωρίς ΦΠΑ

----------


## jkoukos

> για το κόστος του sfbb.gr ήταν να βάλουν 300 μύρια ευρώ (δεν ξέρω αν τα έβαλαν?) προς το παρών φαίνεται ότι έβαλαν 30 μύρια ευρώ για το sfbb.gr


Τίποτα δεν ξέρεις αλλά με σιγουριά γράφεις ότι γράφεις. Ισχύουν ότι έγραψα πριν και πιθανόν δεν τα διάβασες.




> αναφέρομαι σε επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις (αν δεν το πρόσεξες λέω για Business πακέτο και στην INALAN με ταχύτητα 1000/1000 και κόστος 500 ευρώ με ΦΠΑ και στην COSMOTE DIA 1000/1000 με κόστος 2.500+ χωρίς ΦΠΑ)


Ήμουν ξεκάθαρος και το ανέφερα για dedicated σύνδεση. Υπάρχουν διάφορες επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις. Οι απλές με αντίστοιχα πακέτα (άλλες τιμές) των οικιακών και οι συμμετρικές που δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση ούτε με τις απλές ούτε με τις οικιακές ούτε με της Inalan, όσον αφορά κόστος, υποστήριξη και υλοποίηση.
Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ GPON (FTTH) και DIA. Σε τίποτα! Και αν νομίζεις ότι είναι παρόμοια (για ίδια ούτω λόγος) τότε δεν έχεις ιδέα των τεχνολογιών.

----------


## BlueChris

> Τίποτα δεν ξέρεις αλλά με σιγουριά γράφεις ότι γράφεις. Ισχύουν ότι έγραψα πριν και πιθανόν δεν τα διάβασες.
> 
> 
> Ήμουν ξεκάθαρος και το ανέφερα για dedicated σύνδεση. Υπάρχουν διάφορες επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις. Οι απλές με αντίστοιχα πακέτα (άλλες τιμές) των οικιακών και οι συμμετρικές που δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση ούτε με τις απλές ούτε με τις οικιακές ούτε με της Inalan, όσον αφορά κόστος, υποστήριξη και υλοποίηση.
> Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ GPON (FTTH) και DIA. Σε τίποτα! Και αν νομίζεις ότι είναι παρόμοια (για ίδια ούτω λόγος) τότε δεν έχεις ιδέα των τεχνολογιών.


Συμφωνώ, παντελώς καμία σχέση οι DIA συνδέσεις με ότι έχουμε στα σπίτια μας και ότι δίνει η Inalan κλπ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τίποτα δεν ξέρεις αλλά με σιγουριά γράφεις ότι γράφεις. Ισχύουν ότι έγραψα πριν και πιθανόν δεν τα διάβασες.
> 
> 
> Ήμουν ξεκάθαρος και το ανέφερα για dedicated σύνδεση. Υπάρχουν διάφορες επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις. Οι απλές με αντίστοιχα πακέτα (άλλες τιμές) των οικιακών και οι συμμετρικές που δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση ούτε με τις απλές ούτε με τις οικιακές ούτε με της Inalan, όσον αφορά κόστος, υποστήριξη και υλοποίηση.
> Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ GPON (FTTH) και DIA. Σε τίποτα! Και αν νομίζεις ότι είναι παρόμοια (για ίδια ούτω λόγος) τότε δεν έχεις ιδέα των τεχνολογιών.


Εγώ φίλε @jkoukos ξέρω και με σιγουριά γράφω ότι γράφω και σίγουρα διαβάζω τα σχόλια του συνομιλητή μου

Απλά η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εγώ δεν θα κάτσω να βρω αναλυτικές πληροφορίες από το διαδίκτυο (όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει περισσότερα μπορεί να τις ψάξει από μόνος του) και να τις ανεβάσω έτσι ανάφερα γενικά το ποσό της επιδότησης 

Το ποσό της επιδότησης για την δράση sfbb.gr είναι αυτό που αναφέρεις στο σχόλιο σου με τις πηγές που έχεις παραθέσει

Δεν ξέρω το ποσό της επιδότησης για την νέα δράση που θα βγει και θα είναι σαν του εξοικονομώ (αν τελικά βγει)

ότι αφορά το δεύτερο στο οποίο αναφέρθηκα και έπρεπε να το τονίσω είναι ότι δεν αφορά τις οικιακές συνδέσεις που έχουμε στο σπίτι μας

αναφέρθηκα σε επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις που χρησιμοποιούν (μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις) 

ναι έχεις δίκιο έπρεπε να το διαχωρίσω ανάλογα τον τύπο της τεχνολογίας που χρησιμοποιείτε από την κάθε εταιρεία 

εγώ απλά ανάφερα ότι αφορά επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις σε επιχειρήσεις 

καθώς το επαγγελματικό πακέτο που προσφέρει στις επιχειρήσεις η INALAN και δίνει ταχύτητες 100/100 μέσω FTTH χρησιμοποιεί την τεχνολογία GPON ίδια τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιεί και στα οικιακά της πακέτα.

ενώ αντίστοιχα ένα από τα επαγγελματικά πακέτα που προσφέρει η COSMOTE είναι το DIA με ταχύτητες 100/100

----------


## Zus

> επαγγελματική σύνδεση έχει κόστος 500 ευρώ χωρίς ΦΠΑ


Προς τι λοιπόν η σύγκριση που κάνετε σε δύο παντελώς διαφορετικές προσφορές.

Το 100/10 δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το 100/100. Ούτε στην φαντασία του, δεν ξέρει ο μέσος έλληνας (εκτός από κάποιες γειτονιές) τι σημαίνει 100 upload. Δεν είμαστε αδίκως στον πάτο της ευρώπης.

----------


## konenas

https://sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

404 Not Found
nginx/1.10.3404 Not Found
nginx/1.10.3

----------


## sdikr

> https://sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> 404 Not Found
> nginx/1.10.3404 Not Found
> nginx/1.10.3


https://sfbb.gr/LandingPage.html

----------


## Iris07

ή εδώ..

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## farcry

Δεν βλέπω να προλάβουμε την επιδότηση στο γηροκομείο αφού 31 Μαρτίου τελειώνει το κουπόνι και ας τελειώσουν τα έργα αυτές τις μέρες. Φοβάμαι.

Πείτε μου ποιους να πάρω τηλεφωνο, να ψάξω για κανένα μέσο :-P

----------


## Iris07

Θα δώσουν παράταση..  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...41#post7180141

----------


## farcry

Μακάρι. Επίσημα ακόμα δεν υπάρχει κάτι. Ίσως προς τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου βγει επίσημη ανακοίνωση.

----------


## Giama

Πάντως τσέκαρα άλλη μια φορά διαθεσιμότητα για 4 διευθύνσεις που με ενδιαφέρουν και μέχρι τώρα δεν ήταν μέσα και πλέον εμφανίζονται και οι 4 με διαθεσιμότητα. Είχα βέβαια κοντά ένα 6μηνο να ελέγξω διαθεσιμότητα. Μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό, ελπίζω να είναι πραγματική η διαθεσιμότητα που αναφέρεται.

----------


## Iris07

*«Απογειώθηκε» το  πρόγραμμα επιδότησης SuperFast Broadband*

_Το «Fiber Readiness»

Επιδότηση ύψους 800 έως 1.000 ευρώ για την εφαρμογή δομημένης καλωδίωσης οπτικών ινών θα λάβουν οι ιδιοκτήτες 120.000 κτιρίων 
μέσω του προγράμματος Fiber Readiness, που σχεδιάζει το υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης._

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...rfast-bro.html

----------


## nikgr

το sfbb όπως είναι τώρα δεν περιλαμβάνει τη δωρεάν οριζόντια και κάθετη δομημένη καλωδίωση? Με το fiber readiness φαίνεται ότι ετοιμάζονται να καταργήσουν το sfbb? (δηλαδή και τη μηνιαία επιδότηση για 2χρόνια πέρα απο τη δομημένη καλωδίωση?)
Αν είναι έτσι μάλλον για πισωγύρισμα το βλεπω εγώ παρα για απογείωση.
Το κόστος της δομημένης καλωδίωσης του χιλιάρικου δεν μπορούσε να το αντιληφθει μέχρι τώρα ο Ελληνας με το sfbb. Αντίθετα τα 13euro εκπτωσης στο πάγιο ειναι το βασικο κίνητρο και αν εκλείψει δε βλέπω πολλούς να βάζουν στις πολυκατοικίες τους τους χοντροσωλήνες επειδή ειναι δωρεαν.

----------


## Iris07

_Το SFBB ξεκίνησε το 2018 από τη Γενική Γραμματεία Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων και το χρονικό του διάστημα έχει ήδη παραταθεί έως τον Μάρτιο του 2022. 
Το κουπόνι καλύπτει μέρος του κόστους σύνδεσης (δηλαδή εφάπαξ κόστος σύνδεσης ύψους 48 ευρώ) και μέρος του μηνιαίου παγίου με το ποσό των 13 ευρώ ανά μήνα για 24 μήνες._

Κατ' αρχάς θα δωθεί παράταση στο sfbb..
αλλά επειδή τα πράγματα αλλάζουν μπορεί στο άμεσο μέλλον να γίνει σύγκλιση ίσως των προγραμμάτων FTTH & VDSL..

----------


## ThReSh

> το sfbb όπως είναι τώρα δεν περιλαμβάνει τη δωρεάν οριζόντια και κάθετη δομημένη καλωδίωση? Με το fiber readiness φαίνεται ότι ετοιμάζονται να καταργήσουν το sfbb? (δηλαδή και τη μηνιαία επιδότηση για 2χρόνια πέρα απο τη δομημένη καλωδίωση?)
> Αν είναι έτσι μάλλον για πισωγύρισμα το βλεπω εγώ παρα για απογείωση.
> Το κόστος της δομημένης καλωδίωσης του χιλιάρικου δεν μπορούσε να το αντιληφθει μέχρι τώρα ο Ελληνας με το sfbb. Αντίθετα τα 13euro εκπτωσης στο πάγιο ειναι το βασικο κίνητρο και αν εκλείψει δε βλέπω πολλούς να βάζουν στις πολυκατοικίες τους τους χοντροσωλήνες επειδή ειναι δωρεαν.


Το Fiber Readiness είναι νομίζω για περιοχές που έχει υλοποίηση FTTP κι όχι FTTH.




> Αναλυτικότερα, όπως προκύπτει από το Σχέδιο Ανάκαμψης, η επιδότηση θα δοθεί με τη μορφή κουπονιού (voucher) και θα αφορά κτίρια σε περιοχές όπου υπάρχουν ήδη ή προγραμματίζεται να υπάρξουν υποδομές οπτικής ίνας (FTTP), ώστε να διασφαλίζεται η συνδεσιμότητα από άκρο σε άκρο.

----------


## Iris07

Πάνω κάτω τα ίδια είναι περίπου..

_FTTP (fiber-to-the-premises): This term is used either as a blanket term for both FTTH and FTTB, or where the fiber network includes both homes and small businesses_ 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber_to_the_x

----------


## nikgr

δηλαδή απο έναν κεντρικο κατανεμητη στην πολυκατοικία θα ξεκινάνε utp καλώδια για κάθε διαμέρισμα?  Μέχρι την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας θα έρχεται πάλι χαλκός? Πόσα χιλιάρικα κοστίζουν μερικά μέτρα utp? 
Εδω λέμε να καταργήσουμε το χαλκο. Αυτο κι αν θα ήταν πισωγύρισμα!
Εγω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο το νόημα του νέου προγραμματος ενώ θα μπορουσαν να εξαγγείλουν παράταση του sfbb μέχρι να συνδεθούν όλες αυτές οι πολυκατοικίες με FTTH.
Αυτο που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι ότι θέλουν να κόψουν την επιδότηση του εξοπλισμού και των 13euro το μήνα στον καταναλωτή που ισχύει τωρα με το sfbb. Αρα μιλάμε για χειρότερο προγραμμα επιδότησης και όχι για κάποιο καλύτερο.

----------


## ThReSh

> δηλαδή απο έναν κεντρικο κατανεμητη στην πολυκατοικία θα ξεκινάνε utp καλώδια για κάθε διαμέρισμα?  Μέχρι την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας θα έρχεται πάλι χαλκός? Πόσα χιλιάρικα κοστίζουν μερικά μέτρα utp? 
> Εδω λέμε να καταργήσουμε το χαλκο. Αυτο κι αν θα ήταν πισωγύρισμα!
> Εγω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο το νόημα του νέου προγραμματος ενώ θα μπορουσαν να εξαγγείλουν παράταση του sfbb μέχρι να συνδεθούν όλες αυτές οι πολυκατοικίες με FTTH.
> Αυτο που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι ότι θέλουν να κόψουν την επιδότηση του εξοπλισμού και των 13euro το μήνα στον καταναλωτή που ισχύει τωρα με το sfbb. Αρα μιλάμε για χειρότερο προγραμμα επιδότησης και όχι για κάποιο καλύτερο.


No idea, ίσως μονοκατοικίες ή επιχειρήσεις στις οποίες θα επιδοτείται δομημένη καλωδίωση για να έχει το κάθε δωμάτιο κι όροφος του κτιρίου ethernet?

----------


## BlueChris

> δηλαδή απο έναν κεντρικο κατανεμητη στην πολυκατοικία θα ξεκινάνε utp καλώδια για κάθε διαμέρισμα?  Μέχρι την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας θα έρχεται πάλι χαλκός? Πόσα χιλιάρικα κοστίζουν μερικά μέτρα utp? 
> Εδω λέμε να καταργήσουμε το χαλκο. Αυτο κι αν θα ήταν πισωγύρισμα!
> Εγω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο το νόημα του νέου προγραμματος ενώ θα μπορουσαν να εξαγγείλουν παράταση του sfbb μέχρι να συνδεθούν όλες αυτές οι πολυκατοικίες με FTTH.
> Αυτο που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι ότι θέλουν να κόψουν την επιδότηση του εξοπλισμού και των 13euro το μήνα στον καταναλωτή που ισχύει τωρα με το sfbb. Αρα μιλάμε για χειρότερο προγραμμα επιδότησης και όχι για κάποιο καλύτερο.


Εγώ με αυτό το χαλκό που λες έχω στο μαγαζί 10Gbit full dublex μέχρι 100 μέτρα με Cat7 καλώδιο. 
Καλό είναι να μπουν οπτικές βέβαια από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το κάθε διαμέρισμα.

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς όπως μου θύμισε και ο φίλος Jkoukos.. η κυβέρνηση είχε ζητήσει να ρίξει 300-400 εκατομ. στο πρόγραμμα sfbb
αλλά έφαγε άκυρο από την E.E και περιορίστηκε στα 50 εκατ.

Οπότε όσο υπάρχει υπόλοιπο μπορεί να τρέχει το πρόγραμμα..

Μετά, (και αφού τελειώσει η δράση..)
καλά κάνουν και σκέφτονται νέες δράσεις με τα δεδομένα που υπάρχουν πλέον τώρα.

Οπότε ας μην βιαζόματσε να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα τι ακριβώς θα γίνει στην συνέχεια, θα δούμε όταν έρθει η ώρα!

----------


## lbch

> Κατ' αρχάς όπως μου θύμισε και ο φίλος Jkoukos.. η κυβέρνηση είχε ζητήσει να ρίξει 300-400 εκατομ. στο πρόγραμμα sfbb
> αλλά έφαγε άκυρο από την E.E και περιορίστηκε στα 50 εκατ.
> 
> Οπότε όσο υπάρχει υπόλοιπο μπορεί να τρέχει το πρόγραμμα..
> 
> Μετά, (και αφού τελειώσει η δράση..)
> καλά κάνουν και σκέφτονται νέες δράσεις με τα δεδομένα που υπάρχουν πλέον τώρα.
> 
> Οπότε ας μην βιαζόματσε να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα τι ακριβώς θα γίνει στην συνέχεια, θα δούμε όταν έρθει η ώρα!


Άκυρο για ποιόν λόγο να έφαγε? Με βάσει αυτό που πραγματικά δίνεται ή χρημάτων?

----------


## Iris07

Απλά..
Ήταν πριν κάτι χρόνια, τότε που όλα τα χρήματα που ήθελε να ξοδέψει κάπου η κυβέρνηση πέρναγαν από τον έλεγχο της E.E.

Οπότε δεν το ενέκριναν τότε, γι' αυτό το ποσό.

----------


## netblues

αδυναμια απορροφησης κονδυλιων.
Μετα απο τοσο καιρο ακομα υπάρχουν τα 50.
Δεν δευσμευουν λεφτα που δεν ξοδευονται.

----------


## nothing

Μια βοήθεια για όποιον γνωρίζει:

Ήρθε στη μητέρα μου mail από cosmote ότι πρέπει να στείλουμε ψηφιακή βεβαίωση εγγράφου για μια δήλωση που ουσιαστικά δίνουμε τη δυνατότητα να παίρνει η cosmote την επιδότηση.

Πήγα και έκανα τη διαδικασία και τράβηξε τα δεδομένα μέσω εθνικής τράπεζας ώστε να μπορέσω μέσω gov (όπως είναι οι οδηγίες) να το κάνω, αλλά όταν ανεβάζω το έγγραφο και πατάω "Συνέχεια" μου βγάζει "προέκυψε σφάλμα".

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι παίζει ακριβώς μιας και δε γράφει τίποτα παραπάνω ώστε να καταλάβω τι φταίει?

----------


## Iris07

Σε τι μορφή είναι το έγγραφο που ανεβάζεις ?

----------


## nothing

Pdf, όπως το στείλανε, απλά έχω προσθέσει ημερομηνία και υπογραφή. Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο δηλαδή

----------


## rexdimos

δηλαδη το νεο προγραμμα θα ειναι για να αλλαχθει η καθετη καλωδιωση σε πολυκατοικια?σωστα?αν ναι εχουν υποψη ποσο στοιχιζει αυτο με σκαψιματα ανα οροφο με αποκατασταση κλπ κλπ και ολο αυτο για να μην εχεις οπτικη αφου απο το minidslam εως το σπιτι ειναι χαλκος?και δεν υπαρχει προοπτικη βαση πχ του ττ μου να μπει?

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν αλλάζει την υπάρχουσα χάλκινη καλωδίωση. Απλά γίνεται εγκατάσταση για την οπτική ίνα, ώστε όταν θα έρθει και στην περιοχή σας τέτοιο δίκτυο να είναι έτοιμη η εσωτερική υποδομή.
Σκέψου το σαν την εγκατάσταση φυσικού αερίου. Την κάνεις τώρα για όταν έρθει αργότερα.

Λογικά θα αλλάξει και ο κανονισμός εσωτερικών ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων ώστε να προβλέπει στις νεοαναγραφόμενες οικοδομές να υπάρχει και τέτοια υποδομή υποχρεωτικά, όπως γίνεται και με όλα τα δίκτυα κοινής ωφέλειας.

----------


## Iris07

Λογικά όταν τελειώσουν τα κεφάλαια του sfbb θα πάνε σε κάποιο νέο πρόγραμμα σαν αυτό..

----------


## jkoukos

Το νέο πρόγραμμα θα είναι συμπληρωματικό του sfbb έως ότου ολοκληρωθεί το τελευταίο. Κατόπιν θα υπάρχει μόνο το νέο.

Το sfbb παίζει αποκλειστικά σε περιοχές που είτε έχει ολοκληρωθεί είτε είναι σε προγραμματισμό ανάπτυξη δικτύου FTTH.
Σε αντίθεση, το νέο πρόγραμμα αφορά όλες τις περιοχές της χώρας, ασχέτως αν υπάρχει ή όχι υλοποιημένο ή προγραμματισμένο δίκτυο FTTH.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν αλλάζει την υπάρχουσα χάλκινη καλωδίωση. Απλά γίνεται εγκατάσταση για την οπτική ίνα, ώστε όταν θα έρθει και στην περιοχή σας τέτοιο δίκτυο να είναι έτοιμη η εσωτερική υποδομή.
> Σκέψου το σαν την εγκατάσταση φυσικού αερίου. Την κάνεις τώρα για όταν έρθει αργότερα.
> 
> Λογικά θα αλλάξει και ο κανονισμός εσωτερικών ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων ώστε να προβλέπει στις νεοαναγραφόμενες οικοδομές να υπάρχει και τέτοια υποδομή υποχρεωτικά, όπως γίνεται και με όλα τα δίκτυα κοινής ωφέλειας.





> Το νέο πρόγραμμα θα είναι συμπληρωματικό του sfbb έως ότου ολοκληρωθεί το τελευταίο. Κατόπιν θα υπάρχει μόνο το νέο.
> 
> Το sfbb παίζει αποκλειστικά σε περιοχές που είτε έχει ολοκληρωθεί είτε είναι σε προγραμματισμό ανάπτυξη δικτύου FTTH.
> Σε αντίθεση, το νέο πρόγραμμα αφορά όλες τις περιοχές της χώρας, ασχέτως αν υπάρχει ή όχι υλοποιημένο ή προγραμματισμένο δίκτυο FTTH.


Δεν θα γίνει σφαγή όμως? 120.000 κτίρια χωρίς το κριτήριο του να έχει ολοκληρωθεί ή προγραμματιστεί ανάπτυξη δικτύου FTTH?

Θα είναι για πολυκατοικίες μόνο ή και για μονοκατοικίες? Βλέπω από 800 έως 1000 ευρώ επιδότηση κι αναρωτιέμαι τι θα κάνουν πχ σπίτι μου (μονοκατοικία) για να δικαιολογεί τέτοιο ποσό.

----------


## jkoukos

Κάτσε να βγει για να δούμε τι ακριβώς θα προβλέπει. Μιλά για κτίρια χωρίς διάκριση. Όπως και στο "εξοικονομώ" δεν θα μπαίνουν όλοι, αλλά με επιλεξιμότητα βάσει κριτηρίων. 
Λογικά (εκτιμώ) θα είναι "μόνιμο" με την έννοια ότι θα βγαίνει ένα Χ κονδύλι ανά έτος (όσοι το προλάβουν) και θα συνεχίζεται την επόμενη χρονιά με νέο κονδύλι.
Πάντως το 120.000 κτίρια, είναι μεγάλος αριθμός για ένα έτος.

----------


## ThReSh

> Κάτσε να βγει για να δούμε τι ακριβώς θα προβλέπει. Μιλά για κτίρια χωρίς διάκριση. Όπως και στο "εξοικονομώ" δεν θα μπαίνουν όλοι, αλλά με επιλεξιμότητα βάσει κριτηρίων. 
> Λογικά (εκτιμώ) θα είναι "μόνιμο" με την έννοια ότι θα βγαίνει ένα Χ κονδύλι ανά έτος (όσοι το προλάβουν) και θα συνεχίζεται την επόμενη χρονιά με νέο κονδύλι.
> Πάντως το 120.000 κτίρια, είναι μεγάλος αριθμός για ένα έτος.


Πάντως στο Euro2day link που δώθηκε πιο πάνω αναφέρει στο "Πως θα δίνεται η επιδότηση" ότι θα είναι πάλι για περιοχές όπου υπάρχουν ήδη ή προγραμματίζεται να υπάρξουν υποδομές οπτικής ίνας (FTTP).

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...rfast-bro.html

----------


## jkoukos

Άλλο το είναι προγραμματισμένο που έγραψα και άλλο το προγραμματίζεται που αναφέρει η ιστοσελίδα.
Σε άλλη αναφέρεται ότι θα αφορά δράση για 4+ έτη αν και δεν βγαίνουν τα κουκιά μέχρι τέλους του 2025 που γράφει.
Οι πάροχοι έχουν ανακοινώσει επιθυμία για κάλυψη 2 εκ. συνδέσεων γενικά έως το 2027. Έρχεται λοιπόν αυτό το πρόγραμμα να καλύψει ένα μεγάλο μέρος αυτής της κάλυψης.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mon...ki-ina%3famp=1
https://www.insider.gr/epiheiriseis/...-sto-spiti?amp

----------


## ThReSh

> Άλλο το είναι προγραμματισμένο που έγραψα και άλλο το προγραμματίζεται που αναφέρει η ιστοσελίδα.


Ah ok, my bad.

----------


## rexdimos

Καλα εχει να γινει σφαγη στις πολυκατοικιες το να χτυπησουν κουτια και να στειλουν οπτικη ινα απο το κουτι που ειναι στην εισοδο σε 5 ασ πουμε οροφυς τα 800-1000 ευρω δεν φτανουν για εργασια και αποκατασταση μετα βαψιματα κλπ κλπ οποτε θα αρχισουν οι διαφωνιες οχι εγω θελω εγω δεν θελω ολα αυτα που περασαν καπιοι με το φυσικο αεριο

----------


## jkoukos

Με το κόστος που αναφέρουν σίγουρα δεν μιλάμε για μερεμέτια με σκαψίματα, σοβατίσματα, βαψίματα κλπ, αλλά για όδευση με κανάλια, όπως γίνεται σήμερα αλλά και η πρακτική με το φυσικό αέριο.
Όποιος θέλει με τα μερεμέτια να μην είναι εμφανής η εγκατάσταση, βάζει τα υπόλοιπα από την τσέπη του.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλα εχει να γινει σφαγη στις πολυκατοικιες το να χτυπησουν κουτια και να στειλουν οπτικη ινα απο το κουτι που ειναι στην εισοδο σε 5 ασ πουμε οροφυς τα 800-1000 ευρω δεν φτανουν για εργασια και αποκατασταση μετα βαψιματα κλπ κλπ οποτε θα αρχισουν οι διαφωνιες οχι εγω θελω εγω δεν θελω ολα αυτα που περασαν καπιοι με το φυσικο αεριο


Bάλε πρώτα οπτική και μιλάς μετά.
Δεν χρειάζεται μερεμέτια, οι εγκαταστάτες κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά, έρχεται και μηχανικός και κάνει μελέτη για το πως θα γίνει η όδευση, δίνει και εναλλακτική αν υπάρξουν προβλήματα με την πρώτη όδευση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Bάλε πρώτα οπτική και μιλάς μετά.
> Δεν χρειάζεται μερεμέτια, οι εγκαταστάτες κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά, έρχεται και μηχανικός και κάνει μελέτη για το πως θα γίνει η όδευση, δίνει και εναλλακτική αν υπάρξουν προβλήματα με την πρώτη όδευση.


εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο @dimitri_ns οι εργολάβοι με τους οποίους συνεργάζονται και οι τρεις COSMOTE/WIND/VODAFONE μια χαρά επαγγελματική δουλειά κάνουν δεν χρειάζεται κανένα μερεμέτι ούτε στην πλειοψηφία θα αντιμετωπίσεις θέμα

μόνο αν έχεις κάποιον παράξενο ιδιοκτήτη/διαχειριστή εκεί δεν μπορεί να κάνει κανείς τίποτα...

πραγματικά μερεμέτια αφήνει η ατομική εγκατάσταση φυσικού αερίου εκεί θες έναν σκασμό χρήματα να φτιάξεις το σπίτι σου μετά από τέτοιο έργο.

----------


## rexdimos

δεν θυμάμαι να ανέφερα οτι φταίνε οι άνθρωποι που θα κάνουν εγκατάσταση πουθενά 
είπα απλα οτι δύσκολα θα συμφωνήσουν σε πολυκατοικίες ολοι 
οπότε αν χρειάζεσαι μερεμέτια μετα γιατί κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης δεν θα θέλει να βλέπει καθόλου την οπτική ινα στον όροφο του
ή η όδευση απο την θεση του κατανεμητή σε κάθε όροφο είναι φραγμένη και πρέπει να ανοιχτεί καινούργια  
 το ποσο που δίνουν δεν θα φθάνει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις

----------


## jkoukos

> είπα απλα οτι δύσκολα θα συμφωνήσουν σε πολυκατοικίες ολοι
> οπότε αν χρειάζεσαι μερεμέτια μετα γιατί κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης δεν θα θέλει να βλέπει καθόλου την οπτική ινα στον όροφο του


Αν υπάρχει θέμα, η πλειοψηφία κερδίζει. Έτσι γίνεται στις δημοκρατίες και στις συνελεύσεις των πολυκατοικιών. Θέλει δεν θέλει, θα την βλέπει αν είναι μειοψηφία.




> ή η όδευση απο την θεση του κατανεμητή σε κάθε όροφο είναι φραγμένη και πρέπει να ανοιχτεί καινούργια


Ένα παράδειγμα που να έχει φράξει το κανάλι ή ο κατανεμητής με την οπτική ίνα; Τι καινούργια να ανοιχθεί;




> το ποσο που δίνουν δεν θα φθάνει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις


Το ποσό είναι επιδότηση. Δεν είναι δωρεάν εγκατάσταση. Και τώρα η επιδότηση είναι 48 ολόκληρα ευρώ, αλλά το κόστος απορροφάται από τους παρόχους. Ως πότε θεωρείς ότι θα το κάνουν;

----------


## eg29

Λοιπόν πριν 3 μήνες σκάψανε εδώ και φέρανε οπτική ίνα μπροστά στην πολυκατοικία.
Πρόσφατα ξεκίνησαν εργασίες αναμόρφωσης πεζοδρομίων ασφαλτοστρωσεις στην περιοχή και είδαμε στον πινακα ανακοινώσεων ενα χαρτί για εργασίες τοποθετησης οπτικων ινών. Ούτε αίτηση από κάποιον ιδιοκτήτη ούτε γενική συνέλευση και έχουν περάσει σε όλες τις ιδιοκτησίες της περιοχής.
Μπράβο για την συνεργασία των υπηρεσιών να γίνουν όλα ταυτόχρονα ωστε να μην υπάρχουν εμφανή σκαψίματα τουλάχιστον μεχρι να ξαναχρειαστεί για κάποιο άλλο λόγο.
Τα συνεργεία της κοσμοτε κανανε πολύ καλή δουλειά, προσεγμένη σε όλους τους ορόφους της οικοδομής.

----------


## euri

> Λοιπόν πριν 3 μήνες σκάψανε εδώ και φέρανε οπτική ίνα μπροστά στην πολυκατοικία.
> Πρόσφατα ξεκίνησαν εργασίες αναμόρφωσης πεζοδρομίων ασφαλτοστρωσεις στην περιοχή και είδαμε στον πινακα ανακοινώσεων ενα χαρτί για εργασίες τοποθετησης οπτικων ινών. *Ούτε αίτηση από κάποιον ιδιοκτήτη* ούτε γενική συνέλευση και έχουν περάσει σε όλες τις ιδιοκτησίες της περιοχής.
> Μπράβο για την συνεργασία των υπηρεσιών να γίνουν όλα ταυτόχρονα ωστε να μην υπάρχουν εμφανή σκαψίματα τουλάχιστον μεχρι να ξαναχρειαστεί για κάποιο άλλο λόγο.
> Τα συνεργεία της κοσμοτε κανανε πολύ καλή δουλειά, προσεγμένη σε όλους τους ορόφους της οικοδομής.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει γίνει αίτηση από κάποιον ένοικο/ιδιοκτήτη;  Είναι λίγο περίεργο να έρθει κάποιος πάροχος να εγκαταστήσει το εσωτερικό δίκτυο στο κτίριο για "αν και όταν"  :Thinking:

----------


## eg29

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει γίνει αίτηση από κάποιον ένοικο/ιδιοκτήτη;  Είναι λίγο περίεργο να έρθει κάποιος πάροχος να εγκαταστήσει το εσωτερικό δίκτυο στο κτίριο για "αν και όταν"


σιγουρότατος (για την δικιά μας ρώτησα τους υπόλοιπους) .

----------


## sdikr

> σιγουρότατος (για την δικιά μας ρώτησα τους υπόλοιπους) .


Το χαρτί αυτό πάντως δεν είναι απο τον ΟΤΕ, κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης ή ένοικος το έβαλε.
Όταν ολοκληρωθεί θα δείτε ποιος θα είναι αυτός που θα βάλει πρώτος και θα έχετε τον ένοχο  :Razz:

----------


## eg29

> Το χαρτί αυτό πάντως δεν είναι απο τον ΟΤΕ, κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης ή ένοικος το έβαλε.
> Όταν ολοκληρωθεί θα δείτε ποιος θα είναι αυτός που θα βάλει πρώτος και θα έχετε τον ένοχο


Δεν είναι ότι δεν το σκέφτηκα και εγω αυτό αγαπητέ  :Smile: , αλλά μου έκανε εντυπωση πως έχουν περάσει σε όλες τις οικοδομές της περιοχής  fttb ταυτόχρονα με τις εργασίες του δήμου (αναμόρφωση πεζοδρομίων-ασφαλτοστρωσεις)

----------


## Zer0c00L

πολύ παράξενο μου φαίνεται και εμένα...

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν είναι ότι δεν το σκέφτηκα και εγω αυτό αγαπητέ , αλλά μου έκανε εντυπωση πως έχουν περάσει σε όλες τις οικοδομές της περιοχής fttb ταυτόχρονα με τις εργασίες του δήμου (αναμόρφωση πεζοδρομίων-ασφαλτοστρωσεις)


Αυτό είναι το φυσιολογικό και γίνεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, απλά σε σας έγινε ταυτόχρονα με την αναβάθμιση των δρόμων-πεζοδρομίων.
Το αφύσικο είναι ότι έγινε εσωτερική εγκατάσταση στην οικοδομή χωρίς να υπάρχει, όπως αναφέρεις, σχετικό αίτημα από κάποιον ιδιοκτήτη αυτής σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ακριβώς

το αφύσικο είναι το εντός του ακινήτου η εγκατάσταση να γίνει χωρίς την αίτηση κάποιου (πρώτου) πελάτη του οποιουδήποτε παρόχου (αυτό είναι ανεξάρτητα αν ο πάροχος αυτός έχει την υποδομή π.χ. σε εμένα η υποδομή είναι της VODAFONE η οποία έκανε τις εργασίες εξωτερικά στο δρόμο/πεζοδρόμιο και μετά εσωτερικά στο ακίνητο και στο τέλος ήρθε η COSMOTE να κάνει τα τελικά στάδια και να με ενεργοποιήσει).

ότι αφορά την ανακοίνωση είναι σίγουρα δημιούργημα κάποιοι ενοίκου/ιδιοκτήτη

δεν πιστεύω ότι την έβαλε πάροχος.

----------


## minas

> ακριβώς
> 
> το αφύσικο είναι το εντός του ακινήτου η εγκατάσταση να γίνει χωρίς την αίτηση κάποιου (πρώτου) πελάτη του οποιουδήποτε παρόχου (αυτό είναι ανεξάρτητα αν ο πάροχος αυτός έχει την υποδομή π.χ. σε εμένα η υποδομή είναι της VODAFONE η οποία έκανε τις εργασίες εξωτερικά στο δρόμο/πεζοδρόμιο και μετά εσωτερικά στο ακίνητο και στο τέλος ήρθε η COSMOTE να κάνει τα τελικά στάδια και να με ενεργοποιήσει).
> 
> ότι αφορά την ανακοίνωση είναι σίγουρα δημιούργημα κάποιοι ενοίκου/ιδιοκτήτη
> 
> δεν πιστεύω ότι την έβαλε πάροχος.


Όπως είναι γραμμένη (πχ με κενό για συμπλήρωση της θέσης του κατανεμητή) μοιάζει να είναι από τον εργολάβο που κάνει τις εργασίες.
Περίεργο να μην έχει γίνει αίτηση/δεν έχουν μπει υπογραφές. Μήπως το έκανε κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης και δεν ενημέρωσε τους ενοικιαστές;

----------


## jkoukos

Η ανυπόγραφη ανακοίνωση θεωρώ ότι την έχει δώσει η εταιρεία στον διαχειριστή ή τον ιδιοκτήτη που έκανε αίτημα σύνδεσης ή τέλος πάντων να έχει γίνει από αυτούς μετά από προτροπή της εταιρείας και μου μοιάζει κάτι τυποποιημένο, όπου στην συγκεκριμένη απλά σβήστηκε το (πιθανόν) ΥΠΟΓΕΙΟ και χειρόγραφα γράφτηκε το ΙΣΟΓΕΙΟ.

----------


## eg29

Τι να σας πω βρε παιδια, τον "διαχειριστη" ρώτησα θα τον ξαναρωτησω καθως επισης και το συνεργειο της κοσμοτε αν τους ξαναδω εδω.
Εκτός αν έκανε κάτι η εταιρεία κοινοχρήστων που αναλαμβανει και χρεη διαχειριστη εν αγνοία μας.
οπως και να έχει μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί με γλύτωσε απο την όλη διαδικασία που σκεφτόμουν να την προχωρήσω εγώ όταν πλησίαζε να λήξει το συμβόλαιο μου. Αν μάθω θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## terism69

> Λοιπόν πριν 3 μήνες σκάψανε εδώ και φέρανε οπτική ίνα μπροστά στην πολυκατοικία.
> Πρόσφατα ξεκίνησαν εργασίες αναμόρφωσης πεζοδρομίων ασφαλτοστρωσεις στην περιοχή και είδαμε στον πινακα ανακοινώσεων ενα χαρτί για εργασίες τοποθετησης οπτικων ινών. Ούτε αίτηση από κάποιον ιδιοκτήτη ούτε γενική συνέλευση και έχουν περάσει σε όλες τις ιδιοκτησίες της περιοχής.
> Μπράβο για την συνεργασία των υπηρεσιών να γίνουν όλα ταυτόχρονα ωστε να μην υπάρχουν εμφανή σκαψίματα τουλάχιστον μεχρι να ξαναχρειαστεί για κάποιο άλλο λόγο.
> Τα συνεργεία της κοσμοτε κανανε πολύ καλή δουλειά, προσεγμένη σε όλους τους ορόφους της οικοδομής. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234185Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234186


και εγώ όταν είχα κάνει αίτηση είχα βάλει μια παρομια ανακοίνωση , στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας που ενημέρωνε ότι θα γίνουν εργασίες εγκατάστασης οπτικων ιων , φυσικά βέβαια αφού πρώτα είχα ενημερωση τον διαχειριστή ότι θα βάλω την ανακοίνωση για να πάρω το οκ

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. έχει πέσει!

https://submit.sfbb.gr/

503 Service Unavailable
No server is available to handle this request.

- - - Updated - - -

Επανήλθε.. ?

https://www.sfbb.gr/

Μπαα.. βγάζει error μερικές φορές η αναζήτηση..

----------


## Iris07

*Διακοπή επιδότησης οπτικής ίνας από Ε.Ε.*
_
Η Κομισιόν στην εξαίρεση του Fiber to the Home-FttH επικαλείται το δίκαιο περί κρατικών ενισχύσεων_

_Το υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης έχει ζητήσει την επέκταση του SFBB με επιπλέον ποσό 50 εκατ. ευρώ, κάτι που δεν φαίνεται, τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής, να πετυχαίνει, 
ενώ προς διαπραγμάτευση βρίσκεται η παράταση της υφιστάμενης δράσης για 6 μήνες προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί._ 

https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...is-inas-apo-ee

----------


## ThReSh

> Διακοπή επιδότησης οπτικής ίνας από Ε.Ε.


Δεν ήταν από ευρωπαϊκά κονδύλια έτσι κι αλλιώς, από τον δικό μας προϋπoλογισμό ήταν.  :Razz: 

Απλά έπεσε άκυρο για επιδότηση με ευρωπαϊκά χρήματα.

----------


## Iris07

*Τον Αύγουστο η έξοδος από ενισχυμένη εποπτεία*

https://www.kathimerini.gr/economy/5...meni-epopteia/

Πολύ μας ελέγχουν..  :Cool: 
Από Αύγουστο θα είναι πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα μάλλον..  :Razz:

----------


## Nikko_

Από Ναυτεμπορική:

https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1826...is-inas-apo-ee

----------


## farcry

> *Διακοπή επιδότησης οπτικής ίνας από Ε.Ε.*
> _
> Η Κομισιόν στην εξαίρεση του Fiber to the Home-FttH επικαλείται το δίκαιο περί κρατικών ενισχύσεων_
> 
> _Το υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης έχει ζητήσει την επέκταση του SFBB με επιπλέον ποσό 50 εκατ. ευρώ, κάτι που δεν φαίνεται, τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής, να πετυχαίνει, 
> ενώ προς διαπραγμάτευση βρίσκεται η παράταση της υφιστάμενης δράσης για 6 μήνες προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί._ 
> 
> https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...is-inas-apo-ee





Η μόνη μου ελπίδα για οπτική με επιδότηση είναι η 6μηνη παράταση και αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτα σίγουρο...

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα δυστυχώς...

Τώρα που βάζουμε οπτικές θα τα πληρώσουμε από την τσέπη μας. Πόσο γκαντεμια.

----------


## nikgr

*Διευρύνονται οι επιδοτήσεις για υπερυψηλές ταχύτητες
Παράταση παίρνει το πρόγραμμα επιδότησης σταθερών γραμμών υπερυψηλών ταχυτήτων μέσω κουπονιών Superfast Broadband (SFBB), το οποίο λήγει κανονικά τον Μάρτιο.*

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...yperypshl.html

----------


## STILO

Όποιος πρόλαβε τον Κύριον είδε. Εβιβα στους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## farcry

> Δεν ήταν από ευρωπαϊκά κονδύλια έτσι κι αλλιώς, από τον δικό μας προϋπoλογισμό ήταν. 
> 
> Απλά έπεσε άκυρο για επιδότηση με ευρωπαϊκά χρήματα.



Τότε γιατί λέει πως είναι σε διαπραγματεύσεις για 6μηνη παράταση του υφιστάμενου προγράμματος; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να αποφασίζει η κυβέρνηση γι'αυτό... Περίεργα πράγματα

- - - Updated - - -




> Όποιος πρόλαβε τον Κύριον είδε. Εβιβα στους υπόλοιπους.


Καλά άνευ επιδότησης οι νέες οπτικές συνδέσεις θα σταματήσουν και η Ελλάδα θα συνεχίσει να είναι ουραγός :-P

----------


## pan.nl

Έκανα αίτηση για συγγενικό πρόσωπο, αλλά 10 Mbps upload στο πακέτο 100 Mbps είναι ντροπή. Ακόμα και τα €28,90 μετά την έκπτωση μου φαίνονται πολλά για την Ελλάδα, τη στιγμή που πληρώνω €25 για 1 Gbps/1Gbps σε χώρα με μισθούς 2-3 φορές υψηλότερους.

----------


## Iris07

*Έχουμε νέα αναβάθμιση στο Sfbb!*

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *237.107 διακριτά κτήρια* σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Iris07

*'Εγινε νέα διόρθωση στο sfbb..*

Τώρα όμως - (μείον)  :Thinking:

----------


## ds12

Διαγράφτηκαν πολλοί ταχυδρομικοί κώδικες ή μου φαίνεται;

----------


## BlueChris

Σε ρώσικο σέρβερ ήταν στημένο το sfbb? μας τελείωσε

----------


## Iris07

Κάτι θα έγινε.. για να δούμε..

----------


## ds12

Το πρόβλημα που υπήρχε με την σελίδα λύθηκε.
Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 237.105 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Iris07

*Νέα μεγάλη αναβάθμιση!*

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *248.619 διακριτά κτήρια* σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## stefkon

> *Νέα μεγάλη αναβάθμιση!*
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *248.619 διακριτά κτήρια* σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ: 
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx


Ναι μέχρι ν΄αρχίσουν να "σβήνουν" κτήρια (Τ.Κ.) γιατί απλά δεν παρέχουν ακόμα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δεν πειράζει συνέχισε να παρακολουθείς.  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία..  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

Είδα ένα σπίτι σήμερα, Αμπελόκηπους. Είχε έξω από την πόρτα του διαμερίσματος ένα κουτάκι που έγραφε  Cosmote με μία μικρή κυκλική(νομίζω) υποδοχή από κάτω. Έχει καμία σχέση με αυτά τα προγράμματα?

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον!

----------


## Zus

Τι σημαίνει αυτό ότι έχουν βάλει ήδη στην πολυκατοικία και είμαι έτοιμος για πόλεμο?

----------


## Iris07

Δεν ξέρω εάν έχουν βάλει ή θα βάλουν..
τσεκάρεις διεύθυνση στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

- - - Updated - - -

btw έγινε και μία μικρή ακόμη αναβάθμιση..

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 249.295 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_

----------


## Zus

> Δεν ξέρω εάν έχουν βάλει ή θα βάλουν..
> τσεκάρεις διεύθυνση στο
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw έγινε και μία μικρή ακόμη αναβάθμιση..
> 
> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 249.295 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_





> Στη διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες προσφορές SFBB υπηρεσιών.


To ότι υπάρχει αυτό το πράμα ακριβώς έξω από την πόρτα όμως, δε γίνεται να είναι τυχαίο? Ή το έχουν βάλει όπου είναι διαθέσιμο και απλά οι επόμενες εργασίες, ακολουθούν αν υπάρξει συμφωνία στην πολυκατοικία?

----------


## Iris07

Πρώτα βάζουν αναμονή για οπτικές ίνες έξω από το κτήριο..
και μετά όταν κάνει κάποιος την 1η αίτηση για FTTH περνάει ο εργολάβος και βάζει οπτικές και κουτιά για σύνδεση σε κάθε όροφο..

Αν είδες κουτί στον όροφο θα έχει γίνει η εγκατάσταση..

----------


## Zus

> Πρώτα βάζουν αναμονή για οπτικές ίνες έξω από το κτήριο..
> και μετά όταν κάνει κάποιος την 1η αίτηση για FTTH περνάει ο εργολάβος και βάζει οπτικές και κουτιά για σύνδεση σε κάθε όροφο..
> 
> Αν είδες κουτιά στον όροφο θα έχει γίνει η εγκατάσταση..



Υπήρχε έξω από την εξόπορτα του διαμερίσματος!

Μόνο ένα διαμέρισμα υπάρχει στον όροφο. Το δικό μου, αν τελικά το τσιμπήσω. Άρα είχε ο προηγούμενος, λογικά  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iris07

Αν είχε ο προηγούμενος θα είχε κουτάκι και μέσα στο σπίτι..
Αυτό είναι το 3ο βήμα όταν ζητάει κάποιος σύνδεση..

Ίσως έβαλε κάποιος άλλος 1ος σε άλλο όροφο..

----------


## Zus

> Αν είχε ο προηγούμενος θα είχε κουτάκι και μέσα στο σπίτι..
> Αυτό είναι το 3ο βήμα όταν ζητάει κάποιος σύνδεση..
> 
> Ίσως έβαλε κάποιος άλλος 1ος σε άλλο όροφο..


Αν συνέβη αυτό, τότε αν ζητήσω κι εγώ πρέπει να παρθεί απόφαση σε όλη την πολυκατοικία? Να μπλέξω? Ή δεν τους αφορά πλέον?

----------


## Iris07

Δεν τους αφορά πλέον έχει γίνει η κεντρική εγκατάσταση..

----------


## georgep138

> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 249.295 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ


Ο ΟΤΕ έχει ανακοινώσει ότι έχει φτιάξει μέχρι τώρα 600.000 παροχές ftth.
Γιατί δεν είναι όλες μέσα στο sfbb και είναι μόνο 249,295 ?

----------


## netblues

Ειναι 249.295 ΚΤΙΡΙΑ, καποια απο αυτα ειναι μονοκατοικιες, ενω καποια πολυοροφα. Αν ο μεσος ορος βγαινει 2 συνδεσεις ανα κτιριο, θα ελεγε 500.000 συνδεσεις.
Ειναι λιγο παραπανω.
Οταν λεει 249.295 εννοει οτι εχει περάσει απέξω, εχει σκάψει και εχει αφήσει αναμονή..

----------


## ThReSh

> Ειναι 249.295 ΚΤΙΡΙΑ, καποια απο αυτα ειναι μονοκατοικιες, ενω καποια πολυοροφα. Αν ο μεσος ορος βγαινει 2 συνδεσεις ανα κτιριο, θα ελεγε 500.000 συνδεσεις.
> Ειναι λιγο παραπανω.
> Οταν λεει 249.295 εννοει οτι εχει περάσει απέξω, εχει σκάψει και εχει αφήσει αναμονή..


Σίγουρα πάντως δεν είναι ενεργές συνδέσεις το 600.000 που αναφέρθηκε, διότι έχει ανακοινωθεί ότι μέχρι το τέλος του 2021 είχαν εκδοθεί κάπου στα 90.000 κουπόνια, συνολικά, όχι μόνο για την Cosmote.

----------


## georgep138

> Ειναι 249.295 ΚΤΙΡΙΑ, καποια απο αυτα ειναι μονοκατοικιες, ενω καποια πολυοροφα. Αν ο μεσος ορος βγαινει 2 συνδεσεις ανα κτιριο, θα ελεγε 500.000 συνδεσεις.
> Ειναι λιγο παραπανω.
> Οταν λεει 249.295 εννοει οτι εχει περάσει απέξω, εχει σκάψει και εχει αφήσει αναμονή..


Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ μετρούσε και πρόσθετε, πόσες οικίες - επιχειρήσεις έχει κάθε κτήριο ?

----------


## minas

> Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ μετρούσε και πρόσθετε, πόσες οικίες - επιχειρήσεις έχει κάθε κτήριο ?


Ναι, καθώς πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη οπτικής ίνας μέσα στο κάθε κτίριο για καθέναν από τους πιθανούς συνδρομητές.

----------


## Koala_

Τελικά υπάρχει παράταση για την επιδότηση ή όχι;

----------


## jkoukos

> Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ μετρούσε και πρόσθετε, πόσες οικίες - επιχειρήσεις έχει κάθε κτήριο ?


Γιατί σου φαίνεται παράξενο; Αναφέρει πόσες δυνητικά συνδέσεις μπορούν να γίνουν (πόση κάλυψη έχει) και όχι πόσες ενεργές συνδέσεις υπάρχουν.
Κανείς πάροχος δεν έχει μέχρι σήμερα ανακοινώσει πόσες FTTH συνδέσεις υπάρχουν, ούτε καν οι μικροί Inalan/HCN. Δίνουν συγκεντρωτικά νούμερα για FTTC + FTTH και μόνο υποθέσεις κάνουμε, με εις άτοπον απαγωγή.

----------


## Iris07

> Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ μετρούσε και πρόσθετε, πόσες οικίες - επιχειρήσεις έχει κάθε κτήριο ?


Οι πάροχοι τα δίνουν τα στοιχεία στο sfbb, πάντως..

----------


## ThReSh

6 μήνες παράταση πήρε το SFBB

----------


## fadasma

> 6 μήνες παράταση πήρε το SFBB


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Iris07

*Παράταση για τις επιδοτήσεις οπτικής ίνας – "Μάχη" με την ΕΕ για τα νέα προγράμματα*

_Διαπραγματεύσεις για τη συνέχεια

Πέρα όμως από την εξάμηνη παράταση βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη διαπραγματεύσεις με την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή 
για την επέκταση του προγράμματος για ακόμη δύο χρόνια αλλά και την αύξηση του προϋπολογισμού κατά 50 εκατ. ευρώ.

Παράλληλα, βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη και οι διαπραγματεύσεις για το πρόγραμμα της επιδότησης της δομημένης καλωδίωσης σε κτίρια, 
ώστε να διευκολύνεται η εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών σε κάθε διαμέρισμα ή γραφείο._ 

https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...ea-programmata

----------


## Iris07

> btw έγινε και μία μικρή ακόμη αναβάθμιση..
> 
> _Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 249.295 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:_


Νέα μικρή αναβάθμιση και με νέους T.K ..

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *250.160* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## dimtsiap

Ξέρουμε αν θα δοθεί παράταση;

----------


## ThReSh

> Ξέρουμε αν θα δοθεί παράταση;


Έδωσαν 6 μηνες προς το παρόν, μέχρι να πάρουν έγκριση για άλλα 50 εκατ.

----------


## spyridop

Επίσημη η παράταση για 6 μήνες

----------


## dimtsiap

> Επίσημη η παράταση για 6 μήνες
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236532


Αυτό σημαίνει πως μέχρι 30/9/2022 θα πρέπει να έχει εξαργυρωθεί το κουπόνι ή απλώς να έχει εκδοθεί;

----------


## jkoukos

Να εξαργυρωθεί, δηλαδή να ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση.

----------


## Iris07

> Νέα μικρή αναβάθμιση και με νέους T.K ..
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *250.160* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx


Και νέα αναβάθμιση..

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *253.364* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

----------


## dslsub

Αν θεωρήσει κάποιος μέσο όρο 15 κατοίκους ανά κτίσμα (πολυκατοικίες τα περισσότερα) στην τύχη τότε βγαίνει πληθυσμός

*3800460 κάτοικοι* που έχουν πρόσβαση στην ίνα.

Αν θεωρήσει 4 άτομα ανά διαμέρισμα τότε βγαίνει *950115 νοικοκυριά* με πρόσβαση στην ίνα.

Κάπου εκεί είναι και τα πραγματικά νούμερα;

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό είναι πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη που δεν έχει και πολύ ουσία, διότι αφορά δυνητικές συνδέσεις.
Υπάρχουν περίπου 7 εκατομμύρια ενεργές σταθερές τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις και από αυτές κάπου 6 εκατομμύρια έχουν σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.
Αυτά τα νούμερα θέλουμε να πιάσουμε ή τουλάχιστον όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό. Σήμερα είναι κάτω από τις 100 χιλιάδες. Αν δεν αυξηθούν αυτά, δεν δίνει κίνητρο στις εταιρείες να κάνουν επέκταση αυτών των δικτύων γρηγορότερα σε άλλες περιοχές αλλά ούτε και μείωση των παγίων όταν λήξει το κουπόνι της δράσης sfbb.

----------


## dslsub

Δυνητικά είναι ναι, *με προοπτική να γίνουν* αλλά χωρίς να έχουν σκαφτεί κανάλια σε όλα.

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά (όπως στην δική μου περίπτωση) και γι' αυτό λέω ότι δεν έχουν ουσία αυτά τα νούμερα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Δεν ξέρω αν γράφτηκε ήδη, αλλά πλέον δίνει FTTH και η *Nova* και μάλιστα με καλύτερες τιμές. Αυτά που γράφουν EON είναι και TV. Είχε κι άλλες προσφορές πιο κάτω, δεν τις έβαλα όλες.

----------


## spyridop

> Δεν ξέρω αν γράφτηκε ήδη, αλλά πλέον δίνει FTTH και η *Nova* και μάλιστα με καλύτερες τιμές. Αυτά που γράφουν EON είναι και TV. Είχε κι άλλες προσφορές πιο κάτω, δεν τις έβαλα όλες.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/1224489-Nova-FTTH

----------


## koukaki

> Αν θεωρήσει κάποιος μέσο όρο 15 κατοίκους ανά κτίσμα (πολυκατοικίες τα περισσότερα) στην τύχη τότε βγαίνει πληθυσμός
> 
> *3800460 κάτοικοι* που έχουν πρόσβαση στην ίνα.
> 
> Αν θεωρήσει 4 άτομα ανά διαμέρισμα τότε βγαίνει *950115 νοικοκυριά* με πρόσβαση στην ίνα.
> 
> Κάπου εκεί είναι και τα πραγματικά νούμερα;


Δεν ειναι ετσι τα νουμερα.... 
Πχ εχουν καλυψη ολα τα κτιρια στην Μ.Αλεξανδρου,Ιασωνος,Κολωνου στο Μεταξουργειο. 
 Εκει ειναι σχεδον ολα ή οικοι ανοχης ή εγκαταλελειμμένα.
Σε Εκαλη ,Κηφισιά ειναι πολλες μονοκατοικιες.
Κυψελη,Αμπελοκηποι,Πετραλωνα εκει εχουμε το αντιθετο. 
Μπορει να δεις και πολυκατοικια με 80 κατοικους..

----------


## Zus

Οι εργασίες για να μπει η ίνα από την εξώπορτα του διαμερίσματος στην εσωτερική πρίζα είναι σημαντικές?

- - - Updated - - -

Θέλω να πω γίνεται μεγάλη ζημιά?

----------


## terism69

Όχι μια τράπουλα μόνο  και θα τρυπώνουν και εκεί που θα , βιδώσουν το οπτικό πριζακι εκτός, και πέσεις σε ατζαμήδες παντος σε γενικές γραμμές,  τα συνεργεία προσέχουν

----------


## BlueChris

> Οι εργασίες για να μπει η ίνα από την εξώπορτα του διαμερίσματος στην εσωτερική πρίζα είναι σημαντικές?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Θέλω να πω γίνεται μεγάλη ζημιά?


Εγώ 2 εγκαταστάσεις που έχω δει από vodafone, έκαναν τρομερή δουλειά. Πολύ προσεκτικοί, απλές τρυπιτσες να περάσουν οι οπτικές, μετά ανέβασμα συνήθως από το κενό στις σκάλες και τρυπιτσες στην είσοδο των διαμερισμάτων.

----------


## Iris07

> Και νέα αναβάθμιση..
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *253.364* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:


Νέα αναβάθμιση..

Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από *256.661* διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στους ακόλουθους ΤΚ:

----------


## Zus

Οκ η τρυπιτσα. Αλλά μέχρι την πρίζα μέσα στο σπίτι που θα περνάει? Δεν θα κάνουν ζημιά στον τοίχο ή θα είναι εξωτερικά?

----------


## Iris07

Εξωτερικά τις περνάνε, μέσα από καναλάκια..

ή μπορεί να κάνουν κάποια κόλπα εάν οι σκάλες έχουν σωλήνες που μπορεί να περάσουν από εκεί μέσα..

----------


## maarinos

Μάλλον ενημέρωση θα κάνουν


- - - Updated - - -

Νέα προσθήκη ΤΧ Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 256.428 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## maarinos

Νέα προσθήκη ΤΧ Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 256.437 διακριτά κτήρια σε ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## Virtsou

Ξέρει κανείς αν γίνεται να ανανεώσω πρόωρα την σύνδεση μου στη κοσμοτε για να επωφεληθώ της επιδότησης για την οπτική ίνα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην χρειαστεί να τοποθετηθεί κάτι ιδιαίτερο στο εσωτερικό της εισόδου;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ξέρει κανείς αν γίνεται να ανανεώσω πρόωρα την σύνδεση μου στη κοσμοτε για να επωφεληθώ της επιδότησης για την οπτική ίνα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην χρειαστεί να τοποθετηθεί κάτι ιδιαίτερο στο εσωτερικό της εισόδου;


Η επιδότηση από την δράση sfbb.gr έχει το νόημα ότι έρχονται στο ακίνητο κάνουν την σχετική μελέτη και μετά ξεκινούν οι εργασίες για να τοποθετηθεί ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός για τις οπτικές ίνες ώστε να συνδεθεί ο πελάτης

δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση σου στην COSMOTE

εφόσον μπεις στην δράση sfbb.gr και επιλέξεις οπτική ίνα η υπάρχουσα σύνδεση σου στην COSMOTE εφόσον επιθυμείς να συνεχίσεις με αυτήν την σύνδεση σου στο διαδίκτυο θα αναβαθμιστεί.

----------


## Virtsou

> Η επιδότηση από την δράση sfbb.gr έχει το νόημα ότι έρχονται στο ακίνητο κάνουν την σχετική μελέτη και μετά ξεκινούν οι εργασίες για να τοποθετηθεί ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός για τις οπτικές ίνες ώστε να συνδεθεί ο πελάτης
> 
> δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση σου στην COSMOTE
> 
> εφόσον μπεις στην δράση sfbb.gr και επιλέξεις οπτική ίνα η υπάρχουσα σύνδεση σου στην COSMOTE εφόσον επιθυμείς να συνεχίσεις με αυτήν την σύνδεση σου στο διαδίκτυο θα αναβαθμιστεί.


Κατάλαβα! Είδα κάποια βίντεο και κάποια άρθρα και πρόσεξα ότι μάλλον είναι μεγάλη δουλειά και κάπως με ανησύχησε αυτό παρότι πραγματικά θα το ήθελα.. κάποιος που το έκανε εμπειρικά πως του φάνηκε η διαδικασία; Ήταν προσεκτικός ο εργολάβος για να μην κάνει μεγάλα μερεμέτια κλπ; Είδα σε κάποιο βίντεο πολύ καλή δουλειά με καναλακια για να κρύβουν το οποίο τυχόν καλώδιο φαίνεται αλλά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εσωτερικά στο σπίτι

----------


## minas

> Κατάλαβα! Είδα κάποια βίντεο και κάποια άρθρα και πρόσεξα ότι μάλλον είναι μεγάλη δουλειά και κάπως με ανησύχησε αυτό παρότι πραγματικά θα το ήθελα.. κάποιος που το έκανε εμπειρικά πως του φάνηκε η διαδικασία; Ήταν προσεκτικός ο εργολάβος για να μην κάνει μεγάλα μερεμέτια κλπ; Είδα σε κάποιο βίντεο πολύ καλή δουλειά με καναλακια για να κρύβουν το οποίο τυχόν καλώδιο φαίνεται αλλά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εσωτερικά στο σπίτι


Το ίδιο γίνεται και μέσα στο σπίτι. Υπάρχουν πολλές απόψεις χρηστών στο φόρουμ που περιγράφουν την εμπειρία τους. Βεβαίως δεν είναι όλα τα συνεργεία ίδια, και πάντα πρέπει να επιβλέπεις τις εργασίες που γίνονται στο σπίτι σου...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κατάλαβα! Είδα κάποια βίντεο και κάποια άρθρα και πρόσεξα ότι μάλλον είναι μεγάλη δουλειά και κάπως με ανησύχησε αυτό παρότι πραγματικά θα το ήθελα.. κάποιος που το έκανε εμπειρικά πως του φάνηκε η διαδικασία; Ήταν προσεκτικός ο εργολάβος για να μην κάνει μεγάλα μερεμέτια κλπ; Είδα σε κάποιο βίντεο πολύ καλή δουλειά με καναλακια για να κρύβουν το οποίο τυχόν καλώδιο φαίνεται αλλά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εσωτερικά στο σπίτι


όλα γίνονται προσεκτικά με συνεννόηση μαζί σου ως ιδιοκτήτη/ένοικο δεν κάνουν τσαπατσουλιές.

στο λέω εγγυημένα μιας και ήμουν ο πρώτος στο παγκράτι που έβαλα και η πρώτη πολυκατοικία.

----------


## rexdimos

Μια ερώτηση παιδιά βρίσκω το τκ μέσα σε αυτά που έχει υλοποιηθεί στον έλεγχο 
μετά τι πρέπει να κάνω ; τυπώνω το κουπόνι ; μιλάω με πάροχο ;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μια ερώτηση παιδιά βρίσκω το τκ μέσα σε αυτά που έχει υλοποιηθεί στον έλεγχο 
> μετά τι πρέπει να κάνω ; τυπώνω το κουπόνι ; μιλάω με πάροχο ;


πηγαίνεις στην ιστοσελίδα sfbb.gr

πας έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας

βάζεις τον Τ.Κ. - ΟΔΟ - ΑΡΙΘΜΟ

αν βγάλει προσφορές διαθέσιμες τότε έχεις την δυνατότητα να προχωρήσεις είτε ηλεκτρονικά είτε δια τηλεφώνου

και παράλληλα μέσω της ιστοσελίδας sfbb.gr αφού κάνεις την σχετική επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων με το σύστημα της ΕΦΟΡΙΑΣ εκδίδεις το κουπόνι της επιδότησης που θα σου ζητηθεί και θα γίνει ενεργό όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση οπτικών ινών με τον πάροχο που έχεις επιλέξει.

----------


## maarinos

Νέα ενημέρωση
Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν καταχωρηθεί περισσότερα από 256.489 διακριτά κτήρια
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## BlueChris

Πάντως είναι στάσιμο όσο αφορά τις νέες περιοχές. Μόνο νέοι δρόμοι μπαίνουν, ελάχιστοι ΤΚ στην Αθήνα μπαίνουν στο σύστημα καινούργιοι.

----------


## koukaki

Εκλεισε η δραση πλεον.
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι λόγω εξάντλησης του προϋπολογισμού της Δράσης «Κουπόνι υπερυψηλής Ευρυζωνικότητας Superfast Broadband», διακόπτεται η δυνατότητα έκδοσης κουπονιών.
https://sfbb.gr/LandingPage.html

  Μηπως να μπει στις ειδησεις οτι εκλεισε...?

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα.. :-\

Να δούμε τώρα τι θα κάνουν..
πάνω που έβγαλε η Cosmote τα "νέα" πακέτα..  :Cool:

----------


## ariadgr

Η συνέχεια εδώ

 :Lock:

----------

